# Lapierre Zesty



## Bikedude001 (3. Oktober 2009)

Dann mal los......
Bilder, Erfahrungsberichte, Fragen und Antworten zum Lapierre Zesty!


----------



## Chris_85 (3. Oktober 2009)

Bilder:
So sieht das 2010er Zesty 514 aus:




Ich persönlich bin von diesem Rad schlichtweg begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toslson (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi, toll der  "Zesti"ge Thread

Frage :
habe : Zesty 314 09/ Grün  siehe Bild
geändert habe ich bisher nur den Sattel auf Fizik Gobi WING FLEX und Reifen auf Nobby Nic Evo 26 x 2,25 weiss, wiegt mit Pedalen 13,1 KG ich muss also abspecken ;-)

Sattelsütze Thomson Elite ist schon bestellt
und hier meine Frage:
welchem Laufradsatz würdet Ihr mir empfehlen, ich fahre CC , Enduro Down ohne Sprünge?
Danke Gruss TosL


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

In welcher Preisklasse suchst du denn???


----------



## toslson (4. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> In welcher Preisklasse suchst du denn???



So wie die MAVIC CROSSMAX SLR diese sind mir aber zu Racelastig

Evtl. hat ja jemand konkrete Erfahrung mit Zesty und anderen Laufradsätzen

danke Gruss TosL


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

naja, du musst das schon ein bischen eingrenzen. Du kannst solche Dinger zwischen 100 und 1500 Euro bekommen. Die hier alle aufzulisten wäre echt zu aufwendig bis unmöglich.


----------



## toslson (4. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> naja, du musst das schon ein bischen eingrenzen. Du kannst solche Dinger zwischen 100 und 1500 Euro bekommen. Die hier alle aufzulisten wäre echt zu aufwendig bis unmöglich.


mir ging es in der Frage nicht um Preise sondern Erfahrungen Empfehlungen.
Evtl. hat ja jemand konkrete Erfahrung mit Zesty und anderen Laufradsätzen
Danke nochmal


----------



## Bikedude001 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich baue schon seit Jahren Laufräder für Motorräder und Fahrräder. Fahre die natürlich auch selber. Wenn ich nun die Gebauten mit den Systemteilen vergleiche, schneiden die Fertigen immer schlechter ab, sowohl was die Steifigkeit im Verhältnis zum Gewicht als auch was Preis/Leistungsverhältnis angeht.
Wenn du was ein paar leichte, allroundige Endurofelgen haben willst würde ich dir Mavic EN 521 mit Sapim Race Speichen empfehlen. Naben entweder Tune King/Kong (leicht, aber teuer) oder Sun Ringle, etwas schwerer (c.a.100-120g)  aber deutlich günstiger.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Oktober 2009)

Zu Mavic würde ich dir auch raten. Die haben mit Abstand das beste Strangpressmaterial. Ich finde allerdings die DT Speichen besser. Das ist aber wirklich nur eine Geschmackssache, da auch Sapiem nen super Job machen. Ich bin ein großer Freund von Hope Naben. Die Dinger halten ne Ewigkeit,sind leicht, recht günstig (Preis! Ah!), und es gibt ohne Probleme jedes auch nur noch so kleine Ersatzteil. Unglaublich laut sind sie, aber wie bei King oder alten Hügi macht das aber das gewisses Etwas aus... Ein kleiner Tip noch: Die besten Spanner gibt es von Hope, Mavic, Shimano XT, Salsa und einigen DT. Macht ne Menge aus.


----------



## Paolo (7. Oktober 2009)

Kennt jemand die Überstandshöhe der kleinsten Zesty Größe oder der Lady Version? Mich interessiert ob es für meine Freundin noch geeignet wär.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Oktober 2009)

Mess ich dir morgen mal aus. Hab noch eins im Laden stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paolo (7. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Messich dir morgen mal aus. Hab noch eins im Laden stehen.



Super, danke dir!


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Oktober 2009)

btw: Wie groß is die Dame denn?


----------



## Paolo (7. Oktober 2009)

160cm klein


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Oktober 2009)

Sag ihr das niemals! So kleine Dinger können einem bis zum Hals springen! und dann ist alles zu spät...
160cm geht ja noch. Messt doch bitte mal ihre Schrittlänge und ihre Spannbreite aus...


----------



## toslson (7. Oktober 2009)

Das Zesty Lady gibt es in 42cm und 45 cm rahmen

die genauen Rad Details stehen unter :




*Angaben laut LP / uk Seite


----------



## eshmann666 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike und das Zesty 514 hat es mir sehr angetan.
Meine bedenken richten sich vor allem auf die Gabel. Eine 140er ohne Absenkfunktion kann das an steilen Rampen funktionieren?
Würde mich über ein paar Infos von begeisterten Lapierre-Fahrern freuen.

Ein paar umbauten würde es noch geben. Bin SRAM und Syntace-Fan, Vorbau und Sattelstütze Syntace (VRO und P6) und X.9 Schaltwerk und -hebel.

Reifen und LRS ist super. Mehr Änderungswünsche habe ich nicht.

Grüße
eshmann666


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Oktober 2009)

Das talas / U-Turn Thema haben wir hier schon seit einem Jahr immer wieder. 9 von 10 Fahrern bestätigen, dass man das nicht braucht. Der LP Hinterbau sackt halt auch nicht so fies ein wie zB ein 4-Gelenker. Probiers am besten selber mal aus. Bei uns im shop nennen wir sowas einen 2-Wochen-Hebel. Du spielst 2 Wochen dran rum und dann lässt du ihn in Ruhe...Schön, wenn´s im bike drin ist, aber wirklich nicht nötig das für viel Geld nachzubauen.


----------



## mkernbach (7. Oktober 2009)

eshmann666 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike und das Zesty 514 hat es mir sehr angetan.
> Meine bedenken richten sich vor allem auf die Gabel. Eine 140er ohne Absenkfunktion kann das an steilen Rampen funktionieren?
> ...



Auf der Seite 196 im Sammelthread wird über die TALAS gerade auch etwas diskutiert. 
Ich zitiere mich daher mal selbst:



mkernbach schrieb:


> Ich hab die Talas Funktion an meinem 916 genau 2x benutzt. Einmal bei der Probefahrt und einmal weil ich sie einem Bekannten gezeigt habe..
> 
> Für jeden kleinen Anstieg senke ich die Gabel doch nicht ab.. Höchstens in den Alpen bei Anstiegen >1h könnte sich das lohnen.



Und ich habe die 36er mit 160mm. Neben Kinematik ist auch die Fahrtechnik wichtig. Habe schon Leute getroffen die mit 120mm einen Berg nicht hochkamen den ich mit 160mm fahre.


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Oktober 2009)

Sehe ich genauso. 
Fahre selber vorne 160mm und hab die Absenkfunktion nie vermisst. Wie Papa M. sagt, brauchen das 9 von 10 Fahrern nicht wirklich. Kann das auch von meinen Kunden b.z.w. Mitfahrern bestätigen. 
Wenns steil wird... Hintern auf die Sattelspitze, Gewicht nach vorne und hoch!


----------



## eshmann666 (8. Oktober 2009)

Danke an Papa Midnight und bikebude für die Infos aus sicht als Händler! 
Ein paar mehr Meinungen würden mich aber auch noch freuen.
Will demnächst mal das Zesty (am liebsten 514) mal probe fahren. Daher meine Frage an bikebude: Ab wann hast du die Bikes im Laden? 

Grüße
eshmann666


----------



## Jockelmatz (8. Oktober 2009)

eshmann666 schrieb:


> Danke an Papa Midnight und bikebude für die Infos aus sicht als Händler!
> Ein paar mehr Meinungen würden mich aber auch noch freuen.
> 
> eshmann666



'Händlersicht'?    -  Händler kann doch auch Fahrer sein, oder? 

Also aus Privatmann-/Fahrersicht kann ich sagen, dass gerade das Zesty eine Geometrie hat, die eine Absenkung der Gabel überhaupt nicht nötig hat.
Wer hat schon Lust, bei jedem Hügel am Fahrwerk rumzufiedeln. Und das ist für mich der grosse Vorteil vom Zesty.
Trotzdem musst Du unbedingt das Rad mal probefahren, den Radstand/Lenkwinkel -selbst bei Grösse M - finde ich schon gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## eshmann666 (8. Oktober 2009)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> 'Händlersicht'?    -  Händler kann doch auch Fahrer sein, oder?
> 
> Also aus Privatmann-/Fahrersicht kann ich sagen, dass gerade das Zesty eine Geometrie hat, die eine Absenkung der Gabel überhaupt nicht nötig hat.
> Wer hat schon Lust, bei jedem Hügel am Fahrwerk rumzufiedeln. Und das ist für mich der grosse Vorteil vom Zesty.
> Trotzdem musst Du unbedingt das Rad mal probefahren, den Radstand/Lenkwinkel -selbst bei Grösse M - finde ich schon gewöhnungsbedürftig.




Ich hoffe doch, dass Händler auch Fanatiker und Fahrer ist ! Aber man könnte ja Händler auch unterstellen, dass sie einem das nur erzählen, damit man das Bike kauft. Ich glaube nicht, dass Papa Midnight und Bikebude zu dieser Sorte Händler gehören  (ist also nicht an euch gerichtet). Habe auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Händlern gemacht. Einfach alles anpreisen und das persönliche Material als Schrott darstellen.

Was meinst du mit gewöhnungsdürftiger Geometrie?

Grüße
eshmann666


----------



## toslson (8. Oktober 2009)

hi bevor ich mich fürs zesty entschieden habe bin ich mit verschiedenen Bikes
Stumpjumper, Canyon Torque , die Schwarzwald und Taunus Trails hoch und runtergebrettert.
Beim Spec. Stumpjumper und auch beim Spec. Enduro macht die abseckbare Talas bei langen steilen anstiegen durchaus Sinn.
Beim Zesty  habe ich das nie gebraucht, d.h. bin da hochgefahren wo andere abgestiegen sind. Kann nur empfehlen Probezufahren

Gruss TosL
p.s. das das LP Forum etwas Händlerlastig ist liegt sicherlich auch daran das sich noch zu wenige "user" "fahrer" hier beteiligen.


----------



## mkernbach (8. Oktober 2009)

toslson schrieb:


> p.s. das das LP Forum etwas Händlerlastig ist liegt sicherlich auch daran das sich noch zu wenige "user" "fahrer" hier beteiligen.



Also mir fallen derzeit gerade 3 Händler ein:

Papa Midnight (Radstand Bielefeld)
svensson (Mr. Bike Pforzheim)
Bikedude001 (active bikes Homburg)

Und alle drei fahren ein Froggy. Ich finde es eher ein Vorteil, dass die Händler hier anwesend sind. Einerseits helfen sie durch ihr Fachwissen und andereseits fahren sie privat selber..


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Oktober 2009)

ähhh... Danke!
Erwarte täglich  die Zestys. 514 ist dann auch dabei.
Hab mich übrigens unter dem Name BikeDUDE angemeldet. Nicht Bikebude. 
Halt der Dude auf dem Bike.....


----------



## eshmann666 (8. Oktober 2009)

Sorry,
wollte deinen Nickname nicht verunstallten.
Kannst du mir eine PN schicken, wenn du Zestys im Laden hast? X-Control wäre auch nicht schlecht. Die gefallen meiner Freundin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockelmatz (9. Oktober 2009)

eshmann666 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit gewöhnungsdürftiger Geometrie?
> 
> Grüße
> eshmann666


 
_Ganz subjektiv, nur mein_ Eindruck nach nun 4000 km und gut 1/2 Jahr Nutzung:

Lapierre hat das Rad stark gestreckt durch flachen Lenkwinkel und lange Kettenstrebe, so kommen 114cm Radstand (Bei GR. M!) zustande. Das ist sicher Teil des Gesamtkonzeptes, denn so bäumt sich das Rad an steilen Anstiegen auch ohne absenkbare Gabel nicht auf.
Soweit - sogut. 

Aber Nachteil ist, dass sich das Handling negativ verändert, das empfinde ich jedenfalls so: Das weit "vorausfahrende" Vorderrad mag erst nur ungern einlenken, kippt dann aber stark in die Kurve hinein.
An langen, schnellen Geraden oder Kurven empfindet man das Verhalten als angenehm ruhig, wenn's aber flott um die Ecken gehen soll, gibt's (für mich) Besseres auf dem Markt.

In dem Zusammenhang vielleicht ganz interessant, dass Lapierre einen Lenkwinkel von 68° angibt, aber alle Magazine mit eigenen Messungen 67° herausbekamen. Für mich entschieden zu flach.

Ich hätte mir das Rad mit echten 69° gewünscht - aber der "Trend ist nicht mein friend"


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi Sektenbrüder 

evlt is das heir für euch interessant .. haben das OWL Forum bekommen und von ecuh sind ja auch viele aus der Umgebung  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=210

sry für "Spam"
LG Jens


----------



## flyboy4183 (11. Oktober 2009)

Moin,


Frage besonders an die Händler hier: Ich fahre ein 09er Zesty 314 und bin total überzeugt. Jetzt hab ich kürzlich das 09er 714 Probe gefahren und war von dem RP2 Dämpfer absolut begeistert - das bißchen gewippe was meins noch zeigt war da absolut weg. Deshalb meine Frage - kann man von Lapierre den aufs Zesty '09 eingestellten RP2 bekommen, und was würde die Aufrüstung kosten?

Gruß
flybo


----------



## flyboy4183 (11. Oktober 2009)

Nur als Kommentar zur endlosen Talas-Diskussion von einem Nicht-Händler: Die Absenkung hab ich bisher weder im Odenwald noch auf der Transalp vermisst. Das Zesty ist und bleibt ein "Sorglos"-Bike für alle, die nicht viel Lust auf ständiges Umstellen von Gabel, Dämpfer etc haben.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Oktober 2009)

flyboy4183 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Frage besonders an die Händler hier: Ich fahre ein 09er Zesty 314 und bin total überzeugt. Jetzt hab ich kürzlich das 09er 714 Probe gefahren und war von dem RP2 Dämpfer absolut begeistert - das bißchen gewippe was meins noch zeigt war da absolut weg. Deshalb meine Frage - kann man von Lapierre den aufs Zesty '09 eingestellten RP2 bekommen, und was würde die Aufrüstung kosten?
> ...



Ich frag mal eben nach. Morgen sollte ich ne Antwort haben.


----------



## toslson (11. Oktober 2009)

flyboy4183 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Frage besonders an die Händler hier: Ich fahre ein 09er Zesty 314 und bin total überzeugt. Jetzt hab ich kürzlich das 09er 714 Probe gefahren und war von dem RP2 Dämpfer absolut begeistert - das bißchen gewippe was meins noch zeigt war da absolut weg. Deshalb meine Frage - kann man von Lapierre den aufs Zesty '09 eingestellten RP2 bekommen, und was würde die Aufrüstung kosten?
> ...


von einem 314 user :
Die FOX RP2 OEM wirst du denke ich nicht von LP bekommen es sollte die FOX FLOAT RP2 7.5 X 2.25 (200mm) REAR SHOCK OEM sein. Diese wird u.a. in usa ebay so um die euro 150 angeboten, hat aber werkseitig noch 3 Einstellungen low mid high welche stimmt ???
Sende mal eine PN wenn du was findest würde eine mitbestellen.
Gruss t aus t


----------



## Climax_66 (11. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
mein Zesty!
Bin vom Rotwild Red Three aufs Zesty umgestiegen, habs nie bereut
gewundert hat mich am Anfang nur das es auf verwurzelte Trails steil Berg ab auch mit dem Zesty besser läuft als mit dem Red Three obwohl das Red Three ein Enduro ist.
OK ein paar updates für die Abfahrten mussten sein.
Mit den Felgen die als cc Felgen gelten hab ich keine Probleme auch nicht auf Enduro Strecken.
Gruß Climax


----------



## Manuel78 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen...

..hab mal ne kurze Frage...möcht mir Frühjahr ein neues Bike zulegen und bin bei meiner Suche auf Zesty, gefällt mir ganz gut aber wo schraub ich meine Flasche hin...möchte kein Camelbag ???

mfg.
Manuel


----------



## Climax_66 (12. Oktober 2009)

Kann man unter dem Rahmen dran hängen,
da sind Löcher mit Gewinde vorgesehen, bzw ein zusätzlich und eins nimmt man von der Züge Befestigung.
Camelbag ist aber ein Traum ich fahr nie ohne, man trinkt viel regelmäsiger hat immer beide Hände am Lenker und man kann auch trinken wenn es extrem steil wird und als Prodektor hat er mir auch schon genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (12. Oktober 2009)

Ein Trinkrucksack ist schon angenehmer, auch bei kurzen Runden lohnt es sich!


----------



## ChristianS (13. Oktober 2009)

es gibt auch flaschenhalter für die sattelstütze. kann ich aber nur bedingt  empfehlen. siehe bild.
1. ist es sehr müselig die flasche dort wieder reinzufummeln (akrobatische kenntnisse wären hier von vorteil)
2. bei starker beanspruchung des dämpfers schlägt der halter aufs hinterrad

und 3. ich hab meine flasche auf halber strecke (marathon) verloren.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schöne Momentaufnahme  . Man kann richtig erahnen, was in zwei Sekunden passiert!


----------



## Asha'man (13. Oktober 2009)

Nichts?! 

Im ernst. Vergiss die Flaschen und nimm dir einen Rucksack. Für Marathons was leichtes (Deuter Hydrolite 2l z.B.), für den Rest einen Tagesrucksack. Man trinkt regelmässiger, hat genug zu trinken dabei und noch Platz für Flickzeug, Schlauch, Pumpe, etc.
Und vor allen Dingen, wie schon erwähnt, kannst du in fast jeder Fahrsituation trinken und hast die Griffel am Lenker.


----------



## hanne86 (14. Oktober 2009)

toslson schrieb:


> von einem 314 user :
> Die FOX RP2 OEM wirst du denke ich nicht von LP bekommen es sollte die FOX FLOAT RP2 7.5 X 2.25 (200mm) REAR SHOCK OEM sein. Diese wird u.a. in usa ebay so um die euro 150 angeboten, hat aber werkseitig noch 3 Einstellungen low mid high welche stimmt ???
> Sende mal eine PN wenn du was findest würde eine mitbestellen.
> Gruss t aus t



Fahre ein 09er 314 mit einigen Umbauten. Habe mir zu Beginn auch überlegt nen anderen Dämpfer nachzurüsten und mich damit auseinandergesetzt. so weit ich weiß wird im Zesty die weichste Variante des Dämpfers verbaut.
btw: hab mich dann gegen einen Plattformdämpfer entschieden, fahre immer noch den Float R und bin sehr Glücklich damit. Auch eine absenkbare Gabel halte ich für total überflüssig. Habe keinerlei Probleme mit Uphills, egal wie steil.

den Ausdruck 2-Wochen-Hebel find ich absolut stark!!  und zutreffend


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Oktober 2009)

Kannst ihn gerne in Zukunft weitergeben. Den haben wir uns nicht schützen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LouFord (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Bin neu hier.
Fahre seit diesem März ein 2008er zesty514 und bin sehr zufrieden und habe bisher keine nennswerten Umbauten vorgenommen.
Allerdings bin ich von der K18 nicht sehr begeistert, was fahrt ihr denn so?
Absolut unterirdisch ist die Lackqualität bei meinem Bike. Das kriegt schon vom Anschauen Kratzer - haben die bei mir den Lackhärter vergessen oder haben andere auch Probleme? Habe mir schon überlegt, ob ich es über Winter pulvern lasse.


----------



## Rebell-78 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
habe ein Zesty Rahmen in Gr. S mir RP23 Dämpfer (Sattelstütze, Sattel) zu verkaufen.
Bei Interesse einfach PN oder mailen


----------



## Climax_66 (15. Oktober 2009)

LouFord schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Bin neu hier.
> Fahre seit diesem März ein 2008er zesty514 und bin sehr zufrieden und habe bisher keine nennswerten Umbauten vorgenommen.
> Allerdings bin ich von der K18 nicht sehr begeistert, was fahrt ihr denn so?
> Absolut unterirdisch ist die Lackqualität bei meinem Bike. Das kriegt schon vom Anschauen Kratzer - haben die bei mir den Lackhärter vergessen oder haben andere auch Probleme? Habe mir schon überlegt, ob ich es über Winter pulvern lasse.



Mein Nachbar und Schwager fährt ein 08er zesty in weiß, der hat keine Probs wegen Lack, ich hab das 914er und der Klarlack hat in den Steinschlag Zonen schnell Macken gehabt.
Hab jetzt den unteren Rahmen Holm und im Bereich des Tretlagers
den Rahmen mit echt Carbon laminiert, jetzt ist Ruhe.


----------



## LouFord (17. Oktober 2009)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar und Schwager fährt ein 08er zesty in weiß, der hat keine Probs wegen Lack, ich hab das 914er und der Klarlack hat in den Steinschlag Zonen schnell Macken gehabt.
> Hab jetzt den unteren Rahmen Holm und im Bereich des Tretlagers
> den Rahmen mit echt Carbon laminiert, jetzt ist Ruhe.


 
Davon hab ich noch nie was gehört. Interessant- muß ich mich mal informieren.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. Oktober 2009)

Klarlackschäden im Steinschlagbereich?

Mein Zesty hat überall Lackschäden. Nicht nur der Klarlack platzt ab sondern gleich alle Lackschichten bis auf das blanke Aluminium; und das auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs (Nein das ist keine Sturzfolge).
Das Zesty (514 Model 09) ist übrigens im Dez. 08 gekauft und hat seit dem fast 2000km gemacht. Viele dieser km habe ich im Gelände gesammelt, daher waren Steinschläge zu erwarten. Habe das Bike schließlich nicht nur zum angucken gekauft. 
Was die Lackqualität angeht hat noch keiner die eierlegende Wollmilchsau erfunden. Egal um welche Marke es geht, es gibt immer Probleme mit dem Lack. Einzige Lösung: anodisieren. Mein Cube (schwarz anodisiert) hat bei 3000km noch nicht einen Kratzer.
Die Bilder sind übrigens nur ein kleiner Auszug


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Oktober 2009)

Das sieht mir sehr nach Steinschlagchips aus. Das ist echt ärgerlich, kann aber bei jeder Lackierung auftreten. Bei Douglas gibts Nagellack in dieser Farbe. Billig, trocknet superschnell und ist knüppelhart. Deswegen kleistern sich die Mädels das ja auch auf die Finger...
Natürlich geht die Farbe von einem anodisierten Rahmen nicht so schnell ab. Hier werden Farbpigmente in die Metalloberfläche eingetragen. Der Vergleich hinkt ein bischen...


----------



## Climax_66 (18. Oktober 2009)

Die etwas später ausgelieferten 514er haben einen Steinschlag Schutz in Form einer transparenten Folie am Unterrohr bekommen.
Da bei mir nur Klarlack drauf ist, fällt es nicht ganz so schlimm auf.
Aber ich Spiel auch mit dem Gedanken den Rahmen Pulver zu beschichten.


----------



## LouFord (18. Oktober 2009)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Klarlackschäden im Steinschlagbereich?
> 
> Mein Zesty hat überall Lackschäden. Nicht nur der Klarlack platzt ab sondern gleich alle Lackschichten bis auf das blanke Aluminium; und das auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs (Nein das ist keine Sturzfolge).
> Das Zesty (514 Model 09) ist übrigens im Dez. 08 gekauft und hat seit dem fast 2000km gemacht. Viele dieser km habe ich im Gelände gesammelt, daher waren Steinschläge zu erwarten. Habe das Bike schließlich nicht nur zum angucken gekauft.
> ...


Das sieht ja bitterböse aus: legt keine Eier, gibt keine Milch und Wolle gibts auch keine. Also am besten wir vergessen den Lack und fahren einfach...


----------



## LouFord (18. Oktober 2009)

Vorschlag: Die Mädels von Lapierre sollen mit den rohen Rahmen zu Douglas. Dann hält die Sache und farbenmäßig sind wir dann ganz vorne...


----------



## LouFord (18. Oktober 2009)

flyboy4183 schrieb:


> Nur als Kommentar zur endlosen Talas-Diskussion von einem Nicht-Händler: Die Absenkung hab ich bisher weder im Odenwald noch auf der Transalp vermisst. Das Zesty ist und bleibt ein "Sorglos"-Bike für alle, die nicht viel Lust auf ständiges Umstellen von Gabel, Dämpfer etc haben.


 
Hallo flyboy,
steile Rampen sind kein Problem, sehe ich auch so. Was mich interessiert: wie hast du das mit den Getränken auf der Transalp geregelt. Bin bislang zweimal mit meinem Hardtail rübergrumpelt und hatte immer 3 Flaschen am Start. Mit dem Zesty muß ich mir da was einfallen lassen. Über einen Tip würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (18. Oktober 2009)

Camelback! Kannste 3 Liter reinfüllen.


----------



## LouFord (18. Oktober 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Camelback! Kannste 3 Liter reinfüllen.


 
Schon klar, dann wiegt der Rucksack aber 10 Kilo. Dann laß ich mir in Riva nen neuen Hintern machen.

Ich meinte eher "kreative" Befestigungsmöglichkeiten von Flaschen am Rahmen, Sattel, Lenker ....


----------



## flyboy4183 (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi LouFord,

ich hatte eine Flasche am Unterrohr an der dafür vorgesehenen Stelle festgemacht. Praktisch ist eine Halterung, bei der die Flasche seitlich reingeklickt wird, so kommt man selbst beim Fahren ganz gut ran (lange Arme vorausgesetzt). Die zweite Flasche hatte ich hinter meinem Sattel, allerdings NICHT mit so eine Triathlonhalterung (die zu weit oben ist, wodurch man schwer das Gewicht nach hinten bringen kann). Ich hab nen Bottlefix von Rixen&Kaul gekauft, kostet um die 8 Euro. Dann kann man mit einem Stahlband (mit Gummi unterlegt) eine Flaschenhalterung um jedes beliebige Rohr fixieren. Montiert hab ich das ganze utnerhalb der Sattelklemme - ich hab nen XL Rahmen, da war trotzdem noch genug Platz fürs Hinterrad beim einfedern, und man konnte bequem drangreifen. Gehalten hat das ganze genau bis zur letzten Abfahrt nach Riva (also 8 Tage), da ist mir bei, bergabfahren irgendwann das Ding um die Ohren geflogen - die ständigen Vibrationen mit dem Gewicht der Wasserflasche hat das Metallband wohl nicht länger ertragen...ich fands aber völlig in Ordnung, bei dem Preis kann man das durchaus verschmerzen. Außerdem hätte ichs sowieso wieder abmontiert, da ich mit Camelbak fahre und die Halterung zugegebenermaßen optisch nicht der Knaller ist...

Hoffe es hilft, sonst versuche ich mal noch ein Bild zu posten (wenn ich eins find).
Gruß
flyboy


----------



## LouFord (18. Oktober 2009)

Servus Flyboy,
Pics wären ok, kann mir es aber vorstellen. Fahre L Rahmen, sollte auch gehen. Sattel absenken läuft dann nur noch begrenzt, müßte aber auch funktionieren- wahrscheinlich seit Ihr auch nicht alles auf "Autobahnen" abgefahren. Danke bis dahin


----------



## Beckinio (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz....Ein Camelbak hast Du doch sowieso bei einer Transalp dabei. Mehr als 2 Flaschen hat man ja sowieso nicht am Rad. Das wären dann 1l, max 1,5l (2x750ml). Das würde heissen, wenn Du auf das Gleiche Volumen kommem möchtest max. 1,5kg mehr auf dem Rücken. Wenn dass ein Problem ist, dann wirst Du aber mehr Probleme auf der Transalp bekommenals dieses. Ich kann die Flaschenprobelmatik eigentlich nur verstehe, wenn man kurze kleine Touren macht. Da habe ich auch nicht immer Lust ein Trinkrucksack mitzunehmen.


----------



## Asha'man (19. Oktober 2009)

Die Lackabplatzer habe ich auf meinem Froggy mittlerweile auch in großer Zahl.  Sieht immer schlimmer aus. Ausserdem bekommt der Lack schon vom Anschauen Kratzer. Das ist das einzige am Lapierre, was mich stört.

Ein viele Jahre geprügeltes (altes) SX Trail von nem Kollegen sieht dagegen noch viel besser aus. Und der schont die Mühle nicht. Kann aber sein, dass der Vergleich hier hinkt.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. Oktober 2009)

Vergleiche, vergleiche... Der Hinterbau meines gebraucht erworbenen Big Hits sieht aus, als hätte man den Rahmen gesandstrahlt. Auch wenn mein Zesty schon echt böse aussieht beschwere ich mich gar nicht, da Verschleiß bei artgerechter Haltung eines All Mountains meines Erachtens völlig normal ist. 

@papaMidnight Das mit der Anodisierung war keinesfalls ein Vergleich sondern lediglich eine Lösung.


----------



## flyboy4183 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hmm..das Thema Rucksack auf der Transalp gehört nicht wirklich hierher, deshalb will ichs nicht breittreten. Nur soviel: Mein Rucksack hatte 6kg, Camelbak hatte ich nicht dabei (den fahre ich nur daheim bei Tagestouren), und ich war froh um jedes gesparte Gramm - meine Wirbelsäule hat es mir gedankt!

Zur Absenkbarkeit: Man kann zwar nicht mehr ganz runter, es hat aber durchaus gelangt. Ich such mal Bilder raus..!

Gruß
flyboy


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Oktober 2009)

@turbo: Und ich wäre sofort dabei, wenn die bikes alle anodisiert kommen würden! Allerdings wirds dann sehr bald langweilig, was das Design angeht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OKtoBerIKE (21. Oktober 2009)

hallo,
ich hab gerade gelesen das es mit der steifigkeit beim zesty nicht so weit her ist. fahrern in der 90 kilo klasse wird nicht zum kauf geraten. wie seht ihr das ?
wie sieht es mit den rahmengrößen aus, welche größe müßte ich bei 1,78 körpergr.  nehmen ?


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Oktober 2009)

Wer hat denn sowas behauptet?


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (21. Oktober 2009)

Einen Gruß an die Lapierre-Gemeinde,

über mangelnde Steifigkeit kann ich bei meinem Zesty nicht meckern und das in der Rahmengröße XL und einem höheren Körpergewicht.

Laß Dich nicht einlullen! Probefahren, begeistert sein und dann merkst Du was die eingefleichten Lapierrefahrer so denken und meinen.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## LouFord (21. Oktober 2009)

OKtoBerIKE schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich hab gerade gelesen das es mit der steifigkeit beim zesty nicht so weit her ist. fahrern in der 90 kilo klasse wird nicht zum kauf geraten. wie seht ihr das ?
> wie sieht es mit den rahmengrößen aus, welche größe müßte ich bei 1,78 körpergr. nehmen ?


 
Das Gute: Du kriegst Lapierre nur beim Händler, der gibt dir bestimmt die richtige Größe zum probieren. Manche Tester wissen manchmal auch nicht mehr was sie schreiben sollen, dann ist das Bike halt nicht _steif_ genug. Vielleicht hatte der Typ an dem Tag aber nur _weiche_ Knie, wer weiß.
Einfach mal fahren und vorher vielleicht schon mal den Dispo erhöhen


----------



## Jockelmatz (21. Oktober 2009)

OKtoBerIKE schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich hab gerade gelesen das es mit der steifigkeit beim zesty nicht so weit her ist. fahrern in der 90 kilo klasse wird nicht zum kauf geraten. wie seht ihr das ?
> wie sieht es mit den rahmengrößen aus, welche größe müßte ich bei 1,78 körpergr.  nehmen ?



1. Wo gelesen? Abs. Quatsch- Zesty ist steif, da flext nichts (habe 95kg netto)!
2. Groesse M probieren!


----------



## Climax_66 (22. Oktober 2009)

Habe auch 96kg und das Zesty ist mit Sicherheit kein Mädelrad.
Hab mit dem Zesty noch richtig Spaß wo andere Enduros schon schlapp machen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (22. Oktober 2009)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Habe auch 96kg und das Zesty ist mit Sicherheit kein Mädelrad.
> Hab mit dem Zesty noch richtig Spaß wo andere Enduros schon schlapp machen.....




Doch, ist ein Mädelrad 
http://www3.hibike.de/?sessionID=C08bdc013ee2bef553edd1f1ac97e1875&method=m_product&nodeID=&pageID=&productID=23360ed0550943b48deed0473627d445

Was nützt ihr eigentlich an Federweg an euren Zestys?

hier mein Mädelbike






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hanne86 (22. Oktober 2009)

sehr schön...die weißen Felgen gefallen mir sehr gut!

Dämpferweg nutze ich quasi komplett (bei Drops) aber so, dass sie nicht durchschlägt, bei der Gabel bis auf 1cm auch. Ich weiß jedoch nicht ob die FOX Gabeln bis zur Gabelkrone einfedern oder ob oben ein wenig "Luft" bleibt?
Bin mit 70kg auch eher ein Leichtgewicht und habe mein Fahrwerk dementsprechend weich abgestimmt. Versuche den Federweg so gut es geht zu nutzen und Durchschläge trotzdem zu vermeiden....klappt eigentlich ganz gut!


----------



## Mistral2.26 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zestyfahrer
Ich habe folgende Frage gestern im Spicyforum gestellt und gute Antworten bekommen. Nun interessiert es mich, warum man sich hier für das Zesty und gegen das Spicy entschieden hat.

"Was war bei dir Ausschlag gebend, dass du dich für das Spicy entschieden hast?

Ich stehe vor der Frage ob Zesty oder Spicy. Ich bin beide schon gefahren und mir gefallen beide. Beim Rauffahren (was ich gerne mache) das Zesty genauso wie das Spicy beim runterfahren (was ich auch gerne mache). Ich müsste eigentlich beide kaufen.

Grundsätzlich zeiht es mich eher zum Spicy hin, befürchte aber, dass es für den Gigathlon und andere Anlässe zu klobig ist. Beim Zesty habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich an die Grenze stosse bei Abfahrten, wie ich es jetzt bereits tue.

Wie entscheiden?
Kann ich mit dem Spicy in den Alpen 60km-Touren fahren, ohne das Gefühl zu haben, einen Traktor mitzuziehen?"

Dani


----------



## Climax_66 (23. Oktober 2009)

Schwierige Frage, da viele meinen das das Zesty ein Spicy Light ist.
Stimmt sogar irgendwie.
Die Rahmen sind wohl identisch das Spicy hat halt 160er Federweg
und 36er Gabelholm.
Was für ein Zesty spricht ist der tiefere Sinn des Spruches:
"Weniger ist manchmal mehr"
Ich kann nicht von mir sagen das ich eine Bergziege bin, schon gar nicht bei meinem Gewicht.
Bergab mag ich da eigentlich schon lieber.

Das Zesty hilft mir in dem Fall trotz des Kampfgewichts überall hoch zu kommen.
Bergab fühl ich mich auf dem Zesty hingegen nicht unter Dimensioniert und im Nachteil.
Auch wenn ich es mit einem Spicy Bergab noch mehr krachen lassen könnte,
bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich dies aufgrund des Wissens das ich es könnte auch machen werde.

Hab mein Zesty etwas auf mehr Downhill Fähigkeit getrimmt.
Ist zwar dardurch noch kein Spicy aber für mich ein Top Kompromiss zwischen Downhill und Uphill.


----------



## Richi2511 (24. Oktober 2009)

Mistral2.26 schrieb:


> Hallo Zestyfahrer
> Ich habe folgende Frage gestern im Spicyforum gestellt und gute Antworten bekommen. Nun interessiert es mich, warum man sich hier für das Zesty und gegen das Spicy entschieden hat.
> 
> "Was war bei dir Ausschlag gebend, dass du dich für das Spicy entschieden hast?
> ...




Also ich fahre das Zesty jetzt seit gut einem Jahr. Für mich ist es einfach wichtig dass ich mit dem Bike gut bergauf komme und auf der Abfahrt dennoch viel Spaß habe. Und das trifft beim Zesty voll und ganz zu. Kannst mal in meine Gallerie schauen, da sind einige Bilder vom diesjährigen Bike Urlaub in Graubünden oder Touren in den Vogesen usw. Echt hartes Gelände, hat aber riesig Spaß gemacht und wurde alles gefahren! Bin meist mit meinem Kumpel (S1las=Spicy) unterwegs gewesen, gefahren sind wir beide jede Strecke, sein Bike bügelt halt paar Hindernisse mehr weg. Aber man passt sein Fahren eh gleich dem Bike an und somit ist dies auch kein Problem. Ich fahre übrigens die Nobby Nic 2.4 und kann die nur empfehlen, man hat gleich viel mehr Reserven bei den Abfahrten. Das einzige was ich gerne tauschen würde wären die Bremsen, hinten 160mm Scheiben sind einfach bisschen wenig für lange Alpenabfahrten. Werde ich vielleicht nächstes Jahr in Angriff nehmen. 
Bevor ichs vergess; der S1las hat mit seinem Spicy ebenfalls keine Probleme beim bergauffahren, und wir sind schon Touren mit 45km / 1400hm gefahren... Viel Spaß also bei deiner Entscheidung


----------



## Mistral2.26 (24. Oktober 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten climax66 und richie2511.

Ich fahre heute ein 13cmfederwegbike, welches 14kg wiegt. Vom Gewicht her ist das Spicy schon viel leichter mit mehr Federweg. Ich war vorhin noch beim Händler und mein Bauch sagt mir, ein Spicy zu kaufen. Der Kopf ist aber noch nicht ganz einverstanden. Aber den Kopf verwirre ich heute Abend mit Bier


----------



## toslson (24. Oktober 2009)

hi, also mich "74 KG, Zesty 314 optim. 12,5 KG" hat bergab bisher
im Taunus und Schwarzwald noch kein 160mm Gewürzfrosch überholt.
allerdings die Hardtail LP Pro Race Jungs schon...


----------



## tuubaduur (24. Oktober 2009)

bin zesty fahrer mir 2,4er nobby nic und super zufrieden. würde mich aber beim nächsten mal fürs spicy entscheiden. ich denke bergab ist dann einfach mehr fun drin. bergauf ist für mich aber immer notwendiges übel. bergauf geht mim ht eh besser ;-)


----------



## Bikedude001 (24. Oktober 2009)

toslson schrieb:


> hi, also mich "74 KG, Zesty 314 optim. 12,5 KG" hat bergab bisher
> im Taunus und Schwarzwald noch kein 160mm Gewürzfrosch überholt.
> allerdings die Hardtail LP Pro Race Jungs schon...


 
Dann solltest du vielleicht das Revier wechseln !? 
Zu dem Ort, an dem die Frösche tief fliegen ..........


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. Oktober 2009)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.
Das Zesty klettert wunderbar berauf und zumindest ich vermisse bergab keine Federwegsreserven. Für normale Touren optimal (fürs "reine bergabfahren" habe ich schließlich das Big Hit).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (26. Oktober 2009)

So, nach 1200km habe ich nun den ersten Platten im Conti RaceKing 2.2 Tubeless. Kann es sein, dass diese Reifen nix abkönnen?

Was wäre für den Hinterreifen ne gute Alternative?

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## Jockelmatz (26. Oktober 2009)

Sind eben reine Rennreifen, sogar in der tubeless Version ziemlich dünn.
Ich habe die nur mit Milch vernünftig dichtbekommen.
Als etwas langlebigeren Hinterradreifen kann ich den Maxxis Crossmark LUST empfehlen, der ist ebenfalls schnell, hält aber länger


----------



## Asha'man (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ein Zesty und ein Froggy, wie im anderen Thread schon gesagt. Mit dem Zesty fahre ich auch fast überall runter, aber mit dem Froggy macht alles einfach soooo viel mehr Spass. Allein die  36er Stahlfedergabel im Vergleich zur 32er Float...da liegen Welten.

Letzter 2 Wöchiger Alpenurlaub war mit beiden Bikes. Letzten Endes bin ich genau eine Tour mit dem Zesty gefahren und alles andere mit dem Froggy. Auch 1400hm am Stück über teils sehr fiese Rampen.

Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Spicy und Zesty hätte...ich würde auf jeden Fall die Reserven des Spicy mitnehmen und bergauf einen "kleinen" Kompromiss mehr eingehen. Ich bin auch mit dem Frosch überall hoch gekommen.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. Oktober 2009)

Mit 1200km bist du echt gut dran! Hatte nach etwa 200km den ersten Platten im Tubeless und fahre jetzt mit 2,25er Fat Alberts. Da kann ich auf Tour zumindest den Schlauch flicken (musste ich auch schon einige Male). Glaube aber was Platten angeht bin ich nicht der Maßstab, zähle schon gar nicht mehr. Schläuche kann ich im 10er Pack kaufen


----------



## vitaminc (26. Oktober 2009)

Würde es Sinn machen hinten nen 2.4er MountainKing aufzuziehen?
Vorne den RaceKing 2.2 zu lassen?

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## mkernbach (26. Oktober 2009)

Nimm den Race King für hinten.

Vorne brauchst du eher Grip, da ist der MK besser als der RK. 
Hinten macht der RK sowieso mehr Sinn wg. geringerem Rollwiderstand..


----------



## vitaminc (26. Oktober 2009)

Also wieder RK 2.2 für Hinten kaufen?


----------



## mkernbach (26. Oktober 2009)

Wird bei dem Mantel explizit zwischen vorne / hinten unterschieden?


----------



## vitaminc (26. Oktober 2009)

Selber krieg ich das Teil eh nicht gewechselt, muss mal beim Händler um die Ecke über die Schultern gucken, damit ich Tubeless in Zukunft auch selbst gewechselt bekomme. Ich denke daher erstmal explizit "Hinten", ansonsten hätte man natürlich quertauschen können, d.h. den RK nach hinten und dann nen MK für Vorne kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre auf meinem HT auch MK 2.2 vorne und RK 2.2 hinten - nur sieht der MK vorne total mickrig aus im Vergleich zum RK hinten, da der RK einfach ein extremes Volumen hat im Gegensatz zu allen bisherigen mir vorliegenden Reifen.


----------



## Climax_66 (27. Oktober 2009)

Also der Race King ist meinen Augen schon Lebensgefährlich, den hatte ich nach der ersten Ausfahrt runter geschmissen, Nach 3 Tropfen Regen fährt der überall hin nur nicht da wo Du willst.
2.4er Nobbys drauf und Dein Zesty fährt auch gerade aus.


----------



## vitaminc (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte mit dem RK bisher keine Probleme, auch wenn ich nächstes Jahr bestimmt mal was anderes draufschmeissen werde. Habe jetzt den RK 2.2 bei nem Händler direkt ums Eck bestellt, so dass ich da einfach das Rad hinschieben kann, und mir dort der Reifen gewechselt wird. Dummerweise bezahle ich dort für den UST RK 2.2 den UVP von 49,90 EUR - find ich ne Frechheit, und werde ich denen auch nochmals unter die Nase reiben. Den Reifen gibts ja sonst im Internet für 30 Talerchen. Werde mir den Tausch dann angucken, so dass ich es in Zukunft selbst durchführen kann, sollte ja kein Hexenwerk sein. 

Wenn der RK dann wieder nach so wenigen Kilometern "platt" geht, gibts obendrauf noch ein Beschwerdebrief an Continental, da ich es nicht nachvollziehen kann, dass ein so teurere Reifen einfach keine höhere Lebenserwartung hat - vorallendingen da es sich um UST handelt. Meinen Landcruiser auf meinem Trek fahre ich jetzt schon mit über 3000km, normaler Schlauchreifen, scheint ewig zu halten.

50 EUR .. ich fasse es eigentlich noch immer nicht..


----------



## Asha'man (27. Oktober 2009)

Der Raceking ist ein Rennreifen und kein Wunder in Pannensicherheit. Bei der sehr dünnen Karkasse kann da schnell mal ein Stein reinschneiden oder ein heftiger Durchschlag beschädigt die Karkasse so, dass der  Reifen hin ist.

Rennreifen kannst du bei trockenem Wetter auf nem Marathon fahren. Aber ansonsten haben die nichts auf dem Rad zu suchen. Nimm einen vernünftigen Tourenreifen, wie den Nobby Nic oder Mountain King. 
Jetzt im Winter fahre ich sogar nur Muddy Mary (auch auf dem Zesty). Werde demnächst mal Maxxis Minion als Alternative zum MM testen.


----------



## spümco (27. Oktober 2009)

Den Minion würd ich Dir nicht für den Winter empfehlen.
Sobald es feucht wird läßt der sonst echt geniale Reifen stark nach. Das liegt an seinem Profil, welches sich echt schnell mit feuchter Erde zusetzt.
Ich fahre selbst im Winter/ Herbst den Swampthing, der ist da um Welten besser.
Guter Alrounder, auch bei etwas feuchteren Witterungsverhältnissen soll der Highroller sein, aber wie gesagt soll, hier habe ich keine Erfahrungen mit.


----------



## Asha'man (27. Oktober 2009)

Ja, hat noch ein bischen Zeit bis zur Entscheidung. Der MM ist eigentlich richtig, richtig gut. Ausser, wenn es sehr kalt wird. Und er rollt halt überhaupt nicht...aber der Swampthing wird nicht besser sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mit der Kombi MK (v) + RK (h) total zufrieden. Und das auch bei sehr nassen und schlammigen Verhältnissen (wie wir sie grade haben). Aktuell fahre ich die mit 1.6bar (v) und 1.9bar (h) bei ~85kg. Mal sehen ob es hält. ^^ Bis vorhin waren es noch 1.7bar (v) und 2.1bar (h).


----------



## Asha'man (27. Oktober 2009)

@Groudon: Wie fährst du denn? Was für Strecken? Was für Böden?

Samstag waren wir auf teils fies glattem Untergrund nach langem Dauerregen unterwegs. Und das war mit Muddy Mary grenzwertig. Mit Race King geht da gar nichts, glaub mir. Kommt natürlich auch drauf an, wie schnell man in Kurven, etc. unterwegs seien möchte. Irgendwie geht's bestimmt auch mit Race King. 

Die Michelin XCR dry die auf meinem Zesty drauf waren gingen auch. Im trockenen sogar erstaunlich gut. Aber sobald es etwas feucht wurde oder Wurzeln, etc. im technischen Gelände fühlte ich mich mit den Dingern überhaupt nicht wohl.


----------



## Groudon (27. Oktober 2009)

Nun gut. ^^ Ich fahre ja ein XC-Hardtail und daher hier in der Gegend auch meistens eher Waldboden bis Schotter jedoch auch teils grobe Wurzelteppiche. Geschwindigkeitsmäßig nicht sehr hoch aber für mich ist er echt top.  Jedoch wäre er wohl zur jetzigen Jahreszeit nicht für AM geeignet - XC und Marathon ist da (wie ihr schon sagtet) sicher aktuell noch die vertretbaren Segmente des MTB's.


----------



## Asha'man (27. Oktober 2009)

Ja, es kommt auf den Einsatzbereich und die eigenen Präferenzen an. Ich denke wir sind uns einig.


----------



## vitaminc (29. Oktober 2009)

So mal wieder bisschen kotzen:
Heute den Anruf bekommen, mein RK 2.2 Tubeless wäre da. Hatte mit dem Verkäufer / Chef des Ladens schon zuvor ausgemacht, dass ich für den Reifenwechsel einfach so geschwind vorbeikommen kann - immerhin geht der Reifenwechsel nicht lange. Ich also in meinen kaputten Reifen 3bar reingepumpt, so dass es mir mit dem Zesty locker zum Laden reicht. Dort angekommen, hatte ich gleich nach dem Reifen gefragt. Kam einer angerannt und hat mir den in die Hand gedrückt und fertig. Ich fragte dann, ob man mir den gleich wie ausgemacht aufziehen kann. Nach Absprache des Verkäufers mit dem Chef meinte dieser zu mir: Morgen dann um 16 Uhr. Ich überhaupt nicht erfreut, und wollte gleich mit dem Chef reden. Habe ihm erklärt was wir ausgemacht hatten, und er hat mir gesagt, dass es nicht stimmt und hin und her, ich bestand dann darauf den Reifen zu wechseln. Er verneinte es, er habe jetzt keine Zeit. Ich dann gedroht den Reifen nicht abzunehmen, mein Geld zurück verlangt, er aber: Das ist nicht möglich, extra bestellt, außerdem noch nie UST Reifen da gehabt. Er hat sich dann umgedreht und ist dann zu nem anderen Kunden gegangen. Da war ich dann das letzte Mal.

Reifen geschnappt, nach Hause gefahren und selbst mal probiert.

Demontage war problemlos. Montage bin ich soweit das der Reifen draufsitzt, ich aber es nicht schaffe mit meiner SKS Airworx aufzupumpen, evtl. zu wenig Druck oder habe den Reifen nicht so aufgelegt, wie es sein soll. Mittig sieht es ansich aus, in die seitliche Kerbe der Felge krieg ich den Reifen mit Hand nicht reingedrückt. Mein Plan wäre jetzt, mit samt Adapter zu Tankstelle zu fahren und dort mein Glück zu probieren, so dass der Reifen richtig in die Felge ploppt.

Oder was meint Ihr?

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## Climax_66 (29. Oktober 2009)

Händler Deines Vertrauens also.......
Setz Dich ins Auto fahr an die Tanke und blase das Teil auf 5 bar auf das es plobt.
Adabter für Autoventile kostet 1,50 im Baumarkt oder bei Deinem Händler des Vertrauens.
Ich sags immer wieder selbst ist der Mann.


----------



## vitaminc (29. Oktober 2009)

Tja, ist leider eigentlich nicht MEIN Händler, sondern eben einer, der hier um die Ecke seinen Laden hat. Servicewüste Deutschland.

Also werde ich es mit der Tanke probieren, oder mir doch mal irgendwann nen Kompressor genehmigen. Danke.


----------



## hanne86 (29. Oktober 2009)

ich fahr mein Zesty mit 2,25er Nobby's und ner DT Swiss 4.2d Felge. Fahre auch schlauchlos, mit Tubeless Kit und montierte es selbst. Das ganze ist nochmal um einiges fummeliger als einen normalen Tubeless-Mantel zu montieren.
Das Problem ist das der Luftstrom nicht kontinuierlich aus der Standpumpe kommt. Wie du sagst, einfach mit nem Adapter zur Tanke und dort aufpumpen. Am besten geht es mit den älteren Druckbehältern, die man zum wiederbefüllen auf die entsrechenden Halterungen hängt. Mit den neuen Maschinen bei denen der Druck auf einer Digitalanzeige vorgewählt wird hatte ich so meine Probleme.
Der Reifen springt dann wie du sagst mit einem 'plop' in die Felgenflanke. Bei Montage mit Tubeless Kit und Dichtmilch bietet es sich an den Reifen auf 4 bar aufzupumen und anschließen wieder Luft abzulassen.
Nachdem der Reifen einmal in die Felge geplopt ist, ist das Pumpen mit der normalen Standpumpe, oder auch Minipumpe problemlos möglich!

Gruß


----------



## vitaminc (29. Oktober 2009)

@hanne86
Danke auch Dir für die Tips.

Ich habe heute ansich überhaupt das erste Mal einen Fahrradreifen gewechselt. Das Demontieren und generelle Montieren war in 10min erledigt  - ganz ohne Kraft ging es natürlich nicht, musste stellenweise ordentlich zupacken, aber zum Glück alles ohne Werkzeug, nur bisschen Spülmittelwasser.

Somit kann ich in Zukunft meinen Reifen bei meinem Händler bestellen, nicht nur günstiger, sondern erstklassiger Service etc.

Nächstes Jahr werde ich dann auch mal Schwalbe probieren.


----------



## Climax_66 (29. Oktober 2009)

Dann gönne Dir besser ein Kompressor wenn Du auf Tubless stehst.
Mit Tubless bis Du nämlich 3 mal die Woche an der Tanke.
Tubless Reifen gelten als dicht wenn 48 Stunden der Druck hält.
Glaub mir mit der Zeit nervt es und Du ziehst ein Schlauch mit rein.
Sind ja wenigstens kompatibel, einzig das erhöhte Gewicht wenn Du ein Schlauch in den Tubless Mantel ziehst, spätestens nach 4 Wochen ist dir das aber egal.

Eventuell hast Du aber Glück und hast ein von 50 der eine Woche und länger den Druck hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (29. Oktober 2009)

Mit dem kaputten RK 2.2 Tubeless bin ich 1200km gefahren, ohne einmal an der Tanke gewesen zu sein.

Aber Kompressor macht in Bezug auf die Neumontage sicherlich Sinn, da gebe ich Dir Recht.


----------



## Groudon (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte immer man nutzt UST gerade, DAMIT man keine Schläuche mehr braucht, DAMIT es keine Durchschläge mehr gibt ... oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?

Und wieso gibt es keine Reifen die dicht halten? Find ich doch sehr schwach wenn man verkauft bekommt dass "Felge und Reifen eine luftdichte Einheit" sind.


----------



## hanne86 (29. Oktober 2009)

schütte einfach in den Tubeless-Mantel einige ml Dichtmilch mit dazu und schon hält die ganze Geschichte....meiner hält die Luft mit normalen Felgen und normalen Reifen!
Von NoTubes kostet der halbe Liter um die 15, das reicht dir ewig und wie gesagt Luftverlust ist Geschichte!!


----------



## vitaminc (29. Oktober 2009)

Nochwas: Was kostet ne vernünftige Pumpe/Kompressor?


----------



## Climax_66 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte 2 verschiedene Schwalbe tubless Versionen auf 
Mavic Felgen gehabt und mich nur geärgert.
Die Milch macht mir zuviel Sauerei beim wechseln.
Der Tubless Mantel ist dicker und somit einen besseren Durchschlagschutz, dies hat aber nichts mit dem Schlauch zu tun.
Spricht ja nichts dagegen einen Schlauch im Tubless Mantel zu fahren,
bis auf das erhöhte Gewicht.

Bei uns in der Clique fährt keiner mehr ohne Schlauch und die hatten alle schon Tubless am Start.


----------



## Climax_66 (29. Oktober 2009)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Nochwas: Was kostet ne vernünftige Pumpe/Kompressor?



Kommt drauf an was Du machen willst damit.
Hab einen mit den man auch Lackieren kann aber wenn Du nur aufblasen willst brauchst Du nicht mal ein Kessel, ist also relativ günstig um die 20.
Mit Kessel 8-10 bar so um die 100-130


----------



## toslson (29. Oktober 2009)

hanne86 schrieb:


> ich fahr mein Zesty mit 2,25er Nobby's und ner DT Swiss 4.2d Felge. Fahre auch schlauchlos, mit Tubeless Kit und montierte es selbst. Das ganze ist nochmal um einiges fummeliger als einen normalen Tubeless-Mantel zu montieren.
> Das Problem ist das der Luftstrom nicht kontinuierlich aus der Standpumpe kommt. Wie du sagst, einfach mit nem Adapter zur Tanke und dort aufpumpen. Am besten geht es mit den älteren Druckbehältern, die man zum wiederbefüllen auf die entsrechenden Halterungen hängt. Mit den neuen Maschinen bei denen der Druck auf einer Digitalanzeige vorgewählt wird hatte ich so meine Probleme.
> Der Reifen springt dann wie du sagst mit einem 'plop' in die Felgenflanke. Bei Montage mit Tubeless Kit und Dichtmilch bietet es sich an den Reifen auf 4 bar aufzupumen und anschließen wieder Luft abzulassen.
> Nachdem der Reifen einmal in die Felge geplopt ist, ist das Pumpen mit der normalen Standpumpe, oder auch Minipumpe problemlos möglich!
> ...


hi cool, kann ich den die "weissen"Nobby Nic Evo 26 x 2,25 Reifen WEIß "nicht tubeless " mit dem shimano Laufradsatz WH-M775 also tuebless mit kit einsetzen ??

danke


----------



## Jockelmatz (29. Oktober 2009)

Wshit - habe mich in  der Seite versehen !


----------



## hanne86 (29. Oktober 2009)

ja, das geht ohne probleme. Der Nobby eignet sich sehr gut und hält auch die Luft. Ist manchmal ein mehr oder weniger großes gefummel, ich aber habe bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Du brauchst nur ein ensprechendes Felgenband, Ventile und die Milch.
Du findest aber in anderen Threads jede Menge Info!

vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (30. Oktober 2009)

Tubeless mit Milch und gut. 

Tubeless hat einige Vorteile. Die wichtigsten sind ohne Schlauch kann man niedrigere Drücke fahren und der Reifen hat mehr Grip (selbst bei gleichem Druck). Milch flickt Durchstiche direkt.
Das montieren geht auch prima mit SKS Rennkompressor ohne Tankstelle. Hab das bisher immer hinbekommen.


----------



## toslson (30. Oktober 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Tubeless mit Milch und gut.
> 
> Tubeless hat einige Vorteile. Die wichtigsten sind ohne Schlauch kann man niedrigere Drücke fahren und der Reifen hat mehr Grip (selbst bei gleichem Druck). Milch flickt Durchstiche direkt.
> Das montieren geht auch prima mit SKS Rennkompressor ohne Tankstelle. Hab das bisher immer hinbekommen.



Danke euch , habe jetzt den Shimano Laufradsatz WH-M775 für mein zesty 314 09 bestellt mal sehen ob ich das hinbekomme


----------



## Asha'man (30. Oktober 2009)

Wirst du nicht bereuen.

Fahre auf dem Zesty Muddy Mary und Nobby Nic (Sommer) Tubeless mit Milch und hatte noch nicht einen Platten. 
Froggy mit Muddy Mary und Rubber Queen aber schon den ein oder anderen. Aber das Froggy muss auch ganz andere Dinge mitmachen, als mein Zesty. Letzteres ist ein Jahr älter und sieht noch aus, wie neu. Das Froggy hat Steinschläge ohne Ende.


----------



## hanne86 (10. November 2009)

Hey,

letzte Woche war ich mit meinem Zesty im Wald unterweg, bin auf dem feuchten Laub mit dem VR weggerutscht und auf dem Hosenboden gelandet. Leider hat mein Schalthebel auf meinem Oberrohr eine häßliche Macke im Lack hinterlassen . Der Lackschaden befindet sich auf dem größten weißen Streifen des 314er, 2009er Rahmens.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ganze wieder auszubessern? Es muss nicht unbedingt wie neu aussehen aber so wie es jetzt ist will ich's auch nicht unbedingt lassen!
Sobald es wieder ordentlich aussieht kommt dann Schlagschutzfolie auf die Stelle....ich beiß mir sowieso schon in A**** warum ich das nicht früher gemacht habe.
Vielleicht noch ne Frage an die Händler, hat das grün des Rahmens (der hat auch schon 1-2 kleine Macken) eine bestimmte Bezeichnung/Farbnummer, so dass man beim Nachkaufen der Farbe den Ton so gut wie möglich trifft?


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. November 2009)

Leider nicht. Nicht einmal die kleinen Lackfläschchen, die oft dazugelegt werden haben immer den gleichen Farbton. Da sind die Jungs leider nicht so farbsicher. Für das WEISS gibt es aber bei Douglas nen Nagellack, der fast den gleichen Farbton hat.


----------



## hanne86 (10. November 2009)

Alles klar, danke schonmal soweit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (12. November 2009)

Für alle Zesty Freunde hier ein 714...Bitte einmal dem Link folgen. Ich muß ja nun nicht jeden Fred hier verstopfen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424963&page=2


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. November 2009)

Hope AM 4 Laufradsatz, Maxxis Ardent, SLR Carbon, Thomson Masterpiece, Hope matchmaker, Hope Mini 203/183, Race Face Next Carbon Kurbel kommt Montag...


----------



## Groudon (13. November 2009)

ein traum mit 140mm ... wieso nur so teuer *schnüff*


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. November 2009)

Aus purer Boshaftigkeit!


----------



## Paolo (13. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hope AM 4 Laufradsatz, Maxxis Ardent, SLR Carbon, Thomson Masterpiece, Hope matchmaker, Hope Mini 203/183, Race Face Next Carbon Kurbel kommt Montag...



Sattel gerade stellen und eine schwarze Gabel einbauen. Dann sähe es noch viel geiler aus.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. November 2009)

Der Sattel ist genau so, wie ich es fahren werde. Ich brauch meine Harnröhre noch. Und da wir es auch als Testrad nehmen werden, bleibt für den direkten Vergleich die Gabel drin. Ich wüßte jetzt aber von der Funktion her auch kaum eine bessere.


----------



## Jockelmatz (13. November 2009)

Also ich find hier weisse Gabel ganz o.k. - schliesslich hat der Rahmen ja auch weisse Deko Elemente.
Wenn es diese Fox sein soll, kommst ja eh nicht herum...


----------



## Sebastian_93 (13. November 2009)

Das Gerät sieht einfach nur geil aus. Die Gabel passt super da rein.


----------



## Streckenchef (13. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich brauch meine Harnröhre noch.




man muss doch nur das Becken etwas kippen
haste wesentlich mehr Kraft die aus deinem Arsch kommt! ich habs auch lang nicht geglaubt...


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. November 2009)

Ich fahre jetzt seit ca. 30 jahren so. Ich denke dabei bleibe ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (13. November 2009)

Hast du das Zesty schonmal auf die Waage gestellt ?


----------



## Paolo (13. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist genau so, wie ich es fahren werde. Ich brauch meine Harnröhre noch.



So wie der Sattel eingestellt ist sitzt du völlig falsch. Die Sattelstellung ist alles andere als ideal. Wenn du bei richtig eingestelltem Sattel Probleme hast dann sitzt du vielleicht allgemein falsch auf dem Rad oder benutzt die falschen Sattelmodelle.
Würdest du in dieser Stellung auch Rennrad fahren?
Naja, letztlich kannst du ja sitzen wie du magst. An Testfahrer würde ich das so aber nicht weitergeben.


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. November 2009)

Sacht mal Jungs, wollt ihr mich alle verarschen? Diese Sitzposition ist nahezu perfekt an den Sitzhöckerwinkeln ausgerichtet! Die Höhe ist 100% korrekt an die Schrittlänge angepasst und die Sattelschlittentiefe lässt ein Lot vom Knie zur Pedalachse zu. Und dass das Rad leicht winklig an der Wand steht sieht doch nun wirklich jeder, oder?


----------



## Groudon (14. November 2009)

außerdem ändert sich doch die Sattelposition mit dem SAG noch ein wenig


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. November 2009)

Und noch ca. ein halbes Dutzend andere Kriterien spielen da ebenfalls mit ein. Aber ich finds rührend, dass so viele um meine richtige Sitzposition bemüht sind


----------



## Climax_66 (15. November 2009)

Wollts gerade sagen hier wird wohl ein Fully mit nem Hardteil verwechselt.
Mein Sattel steht genau so wenn das Fahrad alleine steht wenn mein allerwertester Platz genommen hat ist der Sattel fast gerade.
Soll aber Leute geben denen es Freude bereitet wenn die Sattel Nase im Arsch steckt.


----------



## hanne86 (15. November 2009)

Sehr geiles und stimmiges Bike! Super!


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. November 2009)

Die Sattelnase zeigt sogar nach unten...Bitte liebe Leute...achtet doch mal darauf, dass das Rad an der Wand lehnt...Is das so schwer zu erkennen?


----------



## Climax_66 (16. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die Sattelnase zeigt sogar nach unten...Bitte liebe Leute...achtet doch mal darauf, dass das Rad an der Wand lehnt...Is das so schwer zu erkennen?


@papa,
hast mein Post vielleicht missverstanden?
Ich gebe Dir doch Recht mit der Sattelposition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (16. November 2009)

Dann hab ichs missverstanden ;-)
War aber auch auf die vielen mails bezogen , die ich bekommen habe.
Nächstes mal stell ich die bikes wieder in einen Ausstellungständer. Dann gibts keine solchen mehr.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. November 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Hast du das Zesty schonmal auf die Waage gestellt ?



12,2 kg


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. November 2009)

Und jezz isses fäddisch...
Frau Race Face hat heute morgen die Kurbel geschickt.


----------



## hanne86 (16. November 2009)

Hast du das Rad zufällig mal an ne Waage gehängt? Würde mich mal interessieren wie das ganze gewichtsmäßig aussieht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. November 2009)

12.00 kg auf´n Kopp in Größe L. Allerdings auch noch ohne Pedale.


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. November 2009)

Wundert mich, dass es so "schwer" ist. Habe heute ein 514 reinbekommen und das hat in Größe 50, mit 12,3kg an der Waage gezogen (alles Original ohne Pedale).
Ist ne Kern Waage, sollte eigentlich recht genau gehen.
Mit dem Setup solltest du doch eigentlich deutlich unter 12kg sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (16. November 2009)

Aber wieso muss der Rahmen Voll-Carbon sein ... 4000â¬ fÃ¼r das (Standart-)Modell ist schon happig *schluck*


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. November 2009)

Dafür Brandheiß !


----------



## EinStift (16. November 2009)

514 ist hübscher!


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. November 2009)

Ich betreibe keinen Leichtbau. Das Ding muss stabil sein. In allen Lebenslagen. Sicherlich wäre eine kleinere Scheibenbremse leichter und es hätten auch keine Maxxis in 2.25 sein müssen. Aber dann funktioniert das bike nicht so, wie ich mir das vorstelle. In Serie wog es sogar nur 11.6 kg. Mit einigen Änderungen liegt es sicher bei 11 kg.


----------



## clausi87 (21. November 2009)

also so rein optisch würde sich da eine dt carbon gabel bestimmt richtig gut drin machen aber rein funktionel gibts da nix groß besseres als die fox.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. November 2009)

Seh ich auch so. Die DT sieht sehr geil aus, aber ich tune meine Räder nie kaputt. Und eine DT wäre ganz klar ein Schritt nach hinten. Abgesehen davon finde ich die weisse Fox im 714 gar nicht so schlimm. Im Gegenteil! Ach ja...wieder dieses Geschmacksfragen...


----------



## clausi87 (21. November 2009)

achlimm sieht auf jedenfall anders aus..


----------



## toslson (22. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> 12.00 kg auf´n Kopp in Größe L. Allerdings auch noch ohne Pedale.



zu schwer für son teures zesty


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. November 2009)

Ah! Geht in diesem Thread das dissen weiter? Willste das nicht auf den Bekleidungsthread beschränken? Bisher ging das hiere deutlich gesitteter zu.


----------



## clausi87 (22. November 2009)

also ich finds jetz nicht zu schwer.wenn man sich den auf bau anschaut ist der doch eindeutig auf bergab ballern ausgelegt.da lassen sich zesty und spicy ja sehr schön an die jeweiligen bedürfnisse anpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (22. November 2009)

Eben. Als XC Renner bin ich auch nicht so richtig bekannt. Dafür mangelts an training.  Das 715 kommt in Serie in L mit 11.6 kg. es sollte also auch ohne Probleme möglich sein, das mit 10.XX kg aufzubauen. Für den Leichtbau sollte das X-Control aber interessanter sein.


----------



## bs99 (24. November 2009)




----------



## kittyhawk (26. November 2009)

wie stabil schätzt ihr das zesty bzw. dessen rahmen eigentlich ein? hält es drops >1m auf dauer aus?


----------



## clausi87 (26. November 2009)

flatdrop sicher nicht....wenn die landung und die fahrtechik passt wird das durchaus gehen...aber für sowas sind dann doch er spicy und froggy gedacht.


----------



## Climax_66 (26. November 2009)

ca. die Hälfte geht ohne Probs. auch bei 90+X


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. November 2009)

Hängt wohl von der Technik ab. Wenn du auf nem Hardtail gelernt hast geht das ohne Probleme, wenn du wie ein nasser Sack runterfällst sicherlich nicht sooooo gut....

Also fall nicht wie ein nasser Sack!


----------



## tuubaduur (1. Dezember 2009)

der sattel!
seit ich es hier gesehen habe, weiss ich meiner ist falsch eingestellt.

wie mache ich es richtig? wer kann mir mit gutem rat zur seite stehen?

danke!


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Dezember 2009)

Setz dich auf dein bike und stell eine Hacke auf das jeweilige Pedal in der untersten Position und strecke dein Bein ganz durch. Jetzt hast du deine richtige Höhe. Stell die Kurbel jetzt waagerecht und geh mit dem Ballen auf die Achse des Pedals. Jetzt musst du den Sattelschlitten so weit nach vorne oder hinten schieben, bis du von deinem Knie aus ein Lot durch die pedalachse fällen kannst. TADA! Fertig. Minimaler Anpressdruck der Kniescheibe auf das Gelenk und maximale Kraftausbeite sind jetzt sichergestellt. Allerdings gilt das hier nur für XC, Trekkin- oder Rennrad. Beim Freeride oder DH kannste diese Formel vergessen.


----------



## tuubaduur (4. Dezember 2009)

Oke, habe ich verstanden. Danke!

Jetzt noch den Winkel des Sattels. Beim HT habe ich die Wasserwaage verwendet. Aber das macht ja beim Fully keinen Sinn. Wie stelle ich den Winkel noch richtig ein. Dein Sattel sieht aus als ob man gleich runter rutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Dezember 2009)

Das liegt daran, dass das Rad leicht geneigt an der Wand steht. Ist auch ein bischen eine Geschmacksfrage. Meine Sattelnase neigt sich immer ein bischen nach unten. Probier´s aus.


----------



## tuubaduur (5. Dezember 2009)

alles klar! danke!


----------



## Rebell-78 (15. Dezember 2009)

Im Bike Ausgabe 1.10 den 314-er Langzeittest gelesen.

Mir ist aufgefallen das die Jungs dort ein Steuerrohrwinkel von 66,5 Grad  angegeben haben.

Das ist der Hammer für ein Bike mit 140mm Federweg.
Die angegebenen 68 Grad habe ich nie geglaubt. Aber 66,5... !?


----------



## Asha'man (15. Dezember 2009)

Der tatsächliche Lenkwinkel ergibt sich doch sowieso erst mit dem jeweilig gewählten Sag. Ist nur ein Anhaltspunkt. Das Zesty ist aber eher lang und mit eher flachem Steuerrohrwinkel. Also etwas weniger wendig, dafür sehr laufruhig.


----------



## Rebell-78 (15. Dezember 2009)

Mit 66,5° ist es kein Kunst Laufruhe zu bekommen und nicht vergessen das hier um ein AM Bike mit 140mm Federweg handelt.

Was hier eine Rolle spielt ist die Einbauhöhe des Federgabels und 90% AM Bikes sind mit Fox 140-150mm ausgerüstet und bewegen sich um eine Steuerrohwinkel von ca. 67,5 - 69,5° (geleiche Einbauhöhe also)

Leider ist es ein Trend geworden Federweg zu verkaufen (wollen wir ja alle haben) und die angegebenen Geomertie Zahlen (°) nicht einzuhalten.

Das machent fast ALLE Hersteller!


----------



## Jockelmatz (16. Dezember 2009)

..und in der neuen MB haben sie 68° beim neuen Zesty 914 gemessen und loben das agile Handling.
War ja immer meine Rede, bis 2009 war der Lenkwinkel wirklich arg flach und schon gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (16. Dezember 2009)

glaube nicht das sie 68° gemessen haben.
Für Tests werden fas immer die Herstellerangaben übernommen und ein Unterschied zw. die Baujahren gibt es bestimmt nicht.


----------



## kittyhawk (16. Dezember 2009)

messwerte, winkel blablabla hauptsache es fährt gut bzw. man fühlt sich gut darauf 
rechnest du erstmal die steigung aus bevor du einen anstieg wagst? oder rechnest den winkel einer spitzkehre aus?


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Dezember 2009)

Das sehe ich eigentlich genau wie kittyhawk, aber nicht jeder hat die Gelegenheit mal gerade eben um die Ecke in den bikeshop zu gehen und sich die ganzen verschiedenen Modelle anzuschauen. Einen gewissen Teil der Infos muss man sich eben aus Zeitschriften ziehen und vergleichen. Allerdings sind diese bunten Blättchen schon seit Jahren kein wirklich aussagekräftiges Medium mehr.
Es bleibt also dabei: Infos besorgen Ja, aber immer noch selber anhand einer Probefahrt entscheiden, ob es jetzt wirklich DEINS ist oder nicht.


----------



## Asha'man (16. Dezember 2009)

Genau das wollte ich sagen. Die dynamischen Winkel ergeben sich erst beim Draufsetzen und sind je nach Fahrwerkssetup unterschiedlich. Die nackten Zahlen sind nicht vergleichbar. Drauf setzen und sehen, ob man damit klar kommt.

Ich mag die Geo vom Zesty für Touren. Sehr entspannt, nicht zu aufrecht und es geht gut vorwärts. Auf Trails schön leicht und laufruhig. Und Spitzkehren gehen damit auch...notfalls halt mit Umsetzen...so lern ich das wenigstens.  Und für jeden der ein extrem agiles Bike sucht, ist das Zesty vllt. einfach die falsche Wahl. Wobei ich noch sagen möchte, dass ich das Zesty nicht träge finde!

Wie Papa schon sagt. Draufsetzen, Popometer fragen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## Markpa (20. Dezember 2009)

Sagt mal... der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze ist doch 31,6mm, oder?

Wollte mir ne Kindshock I950 besorgen.

Danke.


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Dezember 2009)

Vollkommen korrekt.


----------



## vitaminc (27. Dezember 2009)

Kann es eigentlich sein, dass einige Händler nach der letzten Eurobike keine Lapierre's mehr verkaufen?

Mein Händler hat nun keine mehr, und im Bikelager in Karlsruhe/Ettlingen habe ich auch keine mehr stehen stehen, dabei waren die zuvor allesamt so wahnsinnig angetan von Lapierre.

Was sind die Gründe? - Preispolitik?


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab viel mehr bestellt als letztes Jahr...
Komisch...
Und was Preise angeht,so sind die ja nun nicht wirklich teurer geworden. Wenn da was jetzt mehr kostet, ist ja auch mehr dran. Ich denke, dass da so einige andere Marken sich deutlich schlimmer mit ihren VK Preisen vergriffen haben.


----------



## vitaminc (28. Dezember 2009)

Muss mich korrigieren, also laut Onlineshop von Bikelager werden nach wie vor Lapierre Bikes verkauft. Habe nur keine im Laden stehen sehen.


----------



## vitaminc (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich überlege jetzt schon, welchen Reifen ich mir für mein Zesty kaufen soll, wenn ich a) den nächsten Platten mit meinem Conti RK UST habe und/oder b) nächstes Jahr der AlpenCross ansteht.

Letztes Wochenende hat mir mein RK die Grenzen gezeigt. Im Schlamm kaum Grip und auf Nässe ziemlich rutschig. Ob das mit nem anderen Reifen "merkbar" besser wäre, weiss ich nicht. Generell mag ich den RaceKing, gerade auf Asphalt und normalem Waldboden ist er einfach unheimlich schnell und der Rollwiderstand scheint auch in Ordnung zu gehen. Preis liegt bei Move-Cycles gerade mal bei 30 Taler für die UST Version.

Wenn ich nun bei Schwalbe gucke:
Entweder Nobby Nic oder Fat Albert, liegen aber beide bei 50 EUR pro Reifen in der UST Version. 

Wie lässt sich der Unterschied der Schwalbe-Reifen zum Conti RaceKing am Besten beschreiben?

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für AllMountain?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyboy4183 (29. Dezember 2009)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wie lässt sich der Unterschied der Schwalbe-Reifen zum Conti RaceKing am Besten beschreiben?


 
Hi!
hmm...also meine unqualifizierte Meinung: zwischen RK und Nobby Nic liegen bei Matsch/Schnee etc WELTEN. Hab mich selber lange dagegen gesträubt, wieder etwas schwerer etc...jetzt würde ich ihn nicht mehr hergeben. Der RK setzt sich ja sofort mit feinem Dreck zu, und dann wars das mit dem Fahrvergnügen. Beim Nobby dagegen kein Problem. Falls Du einen Mountain King kaufen willst, würde ich über den 2.4 nachdenken, da das Profil insgesamt schmaler imponiert als der NN. 
Gruß
flyboy


----------



## Rebell-78 (29. Dezember 2009)

Warum UST Reifen?

Du kannst auch Fat Albert und NN ohne ust Version ohne Schlauch auf dein UST Felgen fahren.
Bei 2.25-ern mit ca. 50ml Dichtmilch.

Z.B Fat Albert Fron und NN (hinten), ich farhe FA Front und FA Rear seit eine Weile ohne Probleme.

Montage: 
Mit Kompressor bis es "blub" macht auf 4bar
Luft ablassen und an eine Stelle den Mantel mit ein Reifeheber erwas öffnen, Dichtmittel einfüllen.
Auf 4 bar aufpumpen, losfahren.
Druck langsam ablassen.

Es gibt aber hier genug Themen wo du nachlesen kannst.


----------



## vitaminc (29. Dezember 2009)

Fehlt bei den normalen Reifen nicht die seitliche Flanke wie bei den UST Reifen?

Über den Mountain King habe ich jetzt nicht mehr wirklich nachgedacht, da wenn ich wechseln möchte, dann gleich ganz weg von Conti.

Geht mir mit Nobby Nic und Fat Albert nicht einiges an Speed an verloren?

Fahrt ihr den NN und FA über das ganze Jahr, oder nur im Winter?

Über Dichtmilch habe ich bereits nachgedacht, wollte das zusätzlich mit dem UST Reifen das nächste Mal montieren.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Dezember 2009)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Warum UST Reifen?
> 
> Du kannst auch Fat Albert und NN ohne ust Version ohne Schlauch auf dein UST Felgen fahren.
> Bei 2.25-ern mit ca. 50ml Dichtmilch.



Ich würde die normalen Reifen nicht auf einer UST-Felge fahren, weil die Wulst am Reifen fehlt, um sich in die Nut in der Felge zu legen. Ich hätte Bedenken, dass der Reifen bei wenig Druck von der Felge springt, wenn ich z.B. über eine Wurzel fahre. Es gibt genug derartige Unfälle. Bei einem USt-Reifen kommt das eher nicht vor, weil er wirklich fest in der Felge sitzt.

Aber eine andere Frage: Kann man irgendwo auch nur ein Rahmenset des Zesty kaufen? Ich finde im Netz nur Komplettbikes. Aber an denen ist wirklich ausser dem Dämpfer und dem Antrieb nichts dran, was ich haben möchte.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Dezember 2009)

Es gab schon 2009 keine Zesty kits und für 2010 auch nicht. :-(


----------



## alex1980 (31. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Es gab schon 2009 keine Zesty kits und für 2010 auch nicht. :-(



Das nervt echt richtig... warum machen die das nicht???
Und warum ist das 514 so hässlich und das 714 so geil und teuer


----------



## tob07 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo an alle,

ich hab da mal ne Frage  Will mir eventuell ne neue Bremse fürs Zesty 2008 anschaffen.. Da is ja noch die K18 drin, möchte evntuell auf die RX umsteigen, ist ja in den aktuellen Zestys verbaut. Meine Frage jetzt: Wie lang muss den die hintere Bremsleitung mindestens sein, also bei meinem ist die irgendwie fast 160cm, und die ist ja in fast keinem Komplettset serienmäßig dabei, meistens nur so 140cm..
Ach ja und was ist so von der Rx zu halten, im vergleich zur K18??

Vielen Dank, und allen hier einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Dezember 2009)

Die hat mehr Bumms, weil die Kolben im Griff in einem anderen Winkel angeordnet sind. Um es mal simpel zu sagen...


----------



## Richi2511 (2. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre den Nobby Nic 2.4 (mit Schlauch) seit diesem Frühjahr und bin wirklich zufrieden! Kann ich nur empfehlen, gerade auch für die Alpen. Macht einiges mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrassEater (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zesty Fans, 

ich fahre hinten Fat Albert 2,25 UST und vorne Nobby Nic 2,25 UST. Aus Gewichtsgründen habe ich nur die 2,25er gewählt. Von der Funktion sind die Reifen klasse, für eine Alpentour würde ich aber vermutlich die gleichen Reifen als 2,35er nehmen.

Das Gesamtgewicht vom Bike liegt bei ca. 12,3kg (jaja, ziemlich hoch bei dem Preis), geändert zur Serie habe ich die Laufräder (Crossmax ST), die Reifen s.o., die große Scheibe vorne, XTR Pedale und schwarze Griffe. Lange überleben wird der weiße Sattel sicher auch nicht . Als einziges werde ich dann noch die Sattelstütze ändern, wenn endlich die absenkbare von Syntace rauskommt. Aber das kann ja noch dauern.




So long, FLo


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Januar 2010)

Das Gewicht ist doch gar nicht hoch. Wir reden hier von einem All Mountain und nicht von einer XC Feile.


----------



## Rebell-78 (4. Januar 2010)

Das sollte doch vorne Fat Albert (Grip, Kurven) und hinten NN (Rollwiderstand) sein oder? 
Die "gleiche Reifen" findest du aber nicht als 2,35 er. Aber wenn die von Funktion klasse sind...


----------



## GrassEater (5. Januar 2010)

@ Papa: Klar, ich bin auch sehr zufrieden. Im Vergleich zu meinem Rotwild Freeecrosser spare ich locker 2kg! Ich hab zwar nicht mehr das softe Ansprechverhalten der Stahlfederelemente aber der Vortrieb ist echt eine Wucht.

@Rebel: Eigentlich schon, aber hier an der Schwäbischen Alb brauche ich vor allem hinten Grip um die oftmals steilen Anstiege rauf zu kommen. Sobald ich mal vorne wegrutschen sollte, kommen auch vorne wieder die Albert drauf.


----------



## Streckenchef (7. Januar 2010)

UST brauchts meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich.
wer halbwegs ne anständige Linie fährt schon dreimal nicht..
ich fahr seit Jahren NN und RR ohne Schlauch aber mit Milch.
Greez


----------



## vitaminc (7. Januar 2010)

Habt ihr beim Wechseln vom Reifen mit Milch nicht immer ne riesen Sauerei?

Und wie stehts um den Vorteil von UST, z.B. mit weniger Druck fahren zu können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streckenchef (7. Januar 2010)

hi,
nö eigentlich nicht..
erstensmal wechsel ich ja nicht wöchentlich die Reifen,
2tens kommt die Milch  mit der Spritze mit Kanüle einfach durch den Reifen rein,
Beim Abbbauen wars bisher fast immer alles schon fest von der Milch.
Grüße


----------



## erlkoenig81 (7. Januar 2010)

guten abend leute,

würde dieeses saison mein zesty gerne ein wenig "tunen" speziel würde ich mir viell gerne nen neuen LAUFRADSATZ zulegen, der etwas stabiler sein sollte als der orig bzw etwas mehr auhalten aber nihct viel schwerer sein.nach welchem könnte ich mich da ma genauer umschauen?!
die die auch auf´m spicy sind?!

desweiteren würde ich mir gerne nen breiteren LENKER und wahrl auch anderen VORBAU.

kann ich einfach einen kürzeren vorbau nehmen damit ich minimal aufrechter sitze, oder würde sich das sehr negativ auf das verhalten auswirken?!

was würdet ihr da bei beidem empfehlen. sollte halt mehr aushalten als nur waldautobahn und gemütliches fahren, aber auch nihct viel schwerer werden.

leider habe ich nihct so den blick auf was ich alles achten sollte bzw wonach ich schauen sollte.

wahrl keine race xc teile doer. wahrl eher dh parts oder sind die dann wieder viiieel zu schwer?!?

viell könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen.


----------



## Lutsch (7. Januar 2010)

Den Bildern noch zu urteilen hast du ja ein 314. Wegen der Gewichte hilft dir vielleicht dieses Bild, habe ich auch durch Zufall hier im Forum gefunden (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/265176). Da siehst du schon das Vorbau und Lenker schon recht leicht sind.

Ich habe versuchsweise auf einen kürzeren Vorbau gewechselt (Race Face 70mm und 7°) und bin persönlich nicht so gut damit zurecht gekommen (Sitzposition). Habe daher nun den alten Vorbau wieder drauf und einen Lenker mit mehr rise montiert. Wenn du interesse an dem Vorbau hast, melde dich, der liegt hier nur rum.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (7. Januar 2010)

stimmt, das hatte ich letztens noch gesucht um die original gewichte nochmal durchzuschauen!!

frage ist nur welche teile mehr aushalten aber nicht viel schwerer sind, denn irgendwie is markt ja doch ganz schöln voll, so dass mand a nihct so leicht nen überblick bekommt 

deshalb wollte ich nur ma wissen ob hier jemand auch ähnliches bereits gemacht hat.

@lutsch

inwiefern mochtest du die sitzposition nicht!? war das handling schlechter, oder dir nihct mehr race/tourlastig genug?!

kannst du mir ma die genauer bezeichnung des vorbaus nennen, d aich mir den ma angucken kann bzw etwas drüber erfahren?!


----------



## tuubaduur (7. Januar 2010)

@streckenchef
mit einerkanüle durch den reifen? klar macht die dichtmilch das wieder zu, aber...?


----------



## Lutsch (7. Januar 2010)

Bei dem kürzeren Vorbau hatte ich einfach das Gefühl etwas zu "gestaucht" zwischen Sattel und Lenker zu sein, aber das ist ja sehr subjektiv.

Der Vorbau ist ein Race Face Evolve AM Vorbau mit 70mm Länge, einem Winkel von 8° und besitzt eine 31,8mm Lenkerklemmung.


----------



## Rebell-78 (8. Januar 2010)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> guten abend leute,
> 
> würde dieeses saison mein zesty gerne ein wenig "tunen" speziel würde ich mir viell gerne nen neuen LAUFRADSATZ zulegen, der etwas stabiler sein sollte als der orig bzw etwas mehr auhalten aber nihct viel schwerer sein.nach welchem könnte ich mich da ma genauer umschauen?!
> die die auch auf´m spicy sind?!
> ...



Du bewegst das Bike auch im Luft so wie es aussieht  (siehe Bilder)

Vorbau habe ich gerade ein Syncros AM 12° 80mm + ein Easton XC CNT low rise Lenker mit 685mm drauf.
Warum:
80mm mit 12° für bessere kontrolle, low rise mit 685mm+ Ringe über den Vorbau das die "Nase" unten bleibt, klettert also besser und du hast alles im "Griff" mit ein 685mm Lenker.

Dein Gewicht/Einsatzberiech sollte auch eine Rolle spielen bei der Suche nach einen LRS.

Wie kommstr du mit dein Gabel zu Recht?


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Januar 2010)

Bestelle heute nochmal Kleinteile und Bekleidung. Noch irgendwelche Wünsche? Bitte immer als PN mit voller Anschrift an mich.


----------



## vitaminc (8. Januar 2010)

Mach doch nen eigenen Thread mit solchen Ankündigungen, dann brauchst Du es nicht in jedem Lapierre Thread verkünden


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Januar 2010)

war kurzfristig. deswegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erlkoenig81 (8. Januar 2010)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Du bewegst das Bike auch im Luft so wie es aussieht  (siehe Bilder)
> 
> Vorbau habe ich gerade ein Syncros AM 12° 80mm + ein Easton XC CNT low rise Lenker mit 685mm drauf.
> Warum:
> ...



bja, beutze das bike neben (meist nicht so riesigen) touren mit freudin, auch als spaßmaschine.
also ein bißchen durch den wald pflügen auf der suche nach kleinen sprüngen trails etc.

deshalb hatte icha uch überlegt einen etwas breiteren lenker zu wählen und auch eine minimal aufrechtere sitzposition-------> kürzerer vorbau.

leider weiß ich nihct einmal welche maße der original vorbau hat 

was für maße in sachen vorbau sind denn bei bikes der kategorie spicy "üblich" also richtung enduro?!

 naja und da ich auch ab und zu ma leicht in der luft unterwegs bin wie du sagst  und ´n paarwurzelige trails fahre, würde ich mir halt auch gerne einen stabileren laufradsatz holen.

also auch richtung enduro/freeride.

sollte aber alles in allem nicht viiieeel schwerer werden.ich bin von der statur her auch eher schmächtig mit meinen 70kg


----------



## Rebell-78 (8. Januar 2010)

LRS wo Preis/Lestung noch i.O ist = Shimano oder Geld wie Heu = DT

Wiege auch 70kg und fahre ein Bontreger Race X Lite.
Gewicht 1650gr (UST Version mit 240s Nabe), 10 Jahre Garantie OHNE Gewichtbeschrenkungen! Ist aber kein Enduro LRS

Original Vorbau ist 90mm und 8°


----------



## erlkoenig81 (8. Januar 2010)

ma ne saublöde frage, sind die lenkermaße oder auch vorbau bei den größen unterschiedlich?!

weil ich habe eine 46cm also m glaube ich und habe gerade ma auf meinen lenker geschaut. da satnd was von 30x660 mm ?!?

dachte ich hätte nen 680mm lenker.also is meine vorbau auch nicht 90mm?!?

könnte ich dann probleme bekommen mit den leitungen wenn ich 700mm nehmen würde?! weil nach ser viel spielraum sieht das nihct aus bei der länger der leitungen?!?


----------



## Rebell-78 (8. Januar 2010)

Vorbau + Lenker sind immer gleich.

Hier mein Rockring an Zesty (57Gramm aus 4mm Alu)






Rahmen und Bowdenschutz:


----------



## vitaminc (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mich eben mal mit dem Zesty bestückt mit RK in den Schnee gewagt. Kann man völlig vergessen. So gut wie er im Trockenen ist, so schlecht ist er bei Regen/Schnee


----------



## vitaminc (13. Januar 2010)

Weiss jemand, ob von Conti der Rubberqueen in 2,2" auch mit Black Chili Compound geplant ist?

Nachdem ich jetzt bisschen gelesen habe, würde ich diesen Reifen gerne die Saison mal probieren. Ich denke der Reifen sollte auf dem Zesty im Waldgebiet / in den Alpen besser laufen als der RaceKing. Seltsam finde ich es nur, dass nur der 2,4" mit BCC verfügbar ist. Gibts dafür ne logische Erklärung?


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (13. Januar 2010)

Laut Aussagen auf dem Contistand auf der Eurobike, gibt es die Rubberqueen in 2,2" ausschließlich als Black-Chili-Compound,da sie in Deutschland hergestellt wird. 

Alle normalen Draht und OEM Faltreifen kommen aus Übersee in der normalen Mischung. Alle Anderen kommen aus Deutschland und haben BCC. Ein sicherer Hinweis ist der Aufdruck "Made in Germany"

Ist ein Zitat und hoffentlich nach wie vor richtig. Nach meiner Tese ist das auch der Grund warum im OEM Bereich aus der Rubberqueen der Trailking wurde

PS: mein Zesty wartet auch auf die Rubberqueen in 2,2" als Nachfolger vom fetten Albert


----------



## vitaminc (13. Januar 2010)

Wenn dem so ist, dann würde ich auf jedenfall den RQ 2,2 UST als nächsten Reifen auf meinem Zesty probieren.

Danke für die Info!


----------



## AlexMB (15. Januar 2010)

tolle Fotos von Deinem customized Zesty 714, perfekt optimiert, ohne Stilsünden zu begehen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Januar 2010)

Letzter Aufruf für 714...914 ist aus...Kommt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## NoNameGamer (21. Januar 2010)

Aloha!

Mein Zesty dürfte mittlerweile über den Bereich des Probefahrens hinaus seien, auch wenn das zuletzt schlechtere Wetter mir bei den Ausfahrten öffters einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat - oder das nicht wollen. 

Die bisherigen Fahrten haben aber durchweg einen positiven Eindruck von dem Bike ansich hinterlassen, auch wenn bei den jetzigen Temperaturen die Forke träger reagiert und der Dämpfer gerne zum durchsacken tendiert, was mich bei der ersten subzero Fahrt dann doch etwas gewundert hat. Bei dem ersten doofen Blick auf den SAG Indicator kam mir dann gleich der Gedanke. _Schon wieder zugenommen? Du lässt dich echt gehen! _

Und es lässt sich wirklich wie erwartet zackig um die Kurven und Hindernisse jagen, soetwas war ich von meinem XC-Fully nicht gewöhnt, da war ich schon bei der ersten Straßenfahrt ziemlich unbeholfen, jetzt ist da aber keine Hemmung mehr. 


Bis jetzt sind mir nur zwei Sachen negativ aufgefallen, einmal der Race King als Hinterreifen, der nach den ersten Erfahrungen im Schnee, Matsch und Regen aber an einem All Mountain nicht sehr passend plaziert ist. Der wird dann doch einem Reifen mit etwas mehr Grip weichen müssen, dann hat man wieder ein Stückchen mehr Freiraum. 

Und die Kette, das Ding schaute nach einem Monat schon aus wie nach 2 Jahren Standzeit im Regen. Entweder ist das Ding vollkommen ohne Rostschutz oder die größeren Temperaturenschwankungen von -10°C auf 20°C in Verbindung mit ein wenig Streusalz haben das Ding so zugerichtet, beides sollte eigentlich nicht so eine Auswirkung haben. Eben habe ich die Kette mal wieder mit Öl gereinigt und danach sahen die Lappen aus als hätte man das Hinterteil eines Elefanten gereinigt. Der ganze Rost lässt sich aber schon nichtmehr entfernen. 




@Papa

Hast du ein paar Ketten da, die einem nicht unter dem Arsch wegrosten? Ich weiß nicht, was die sich bei der Kette gedacht haben, aber imo sollte soetwas nicht seien. 
Etwas anderes als, dass die Kette nicht rostet habe ich dann aber auch nicht als Kriterium. 


Und nochmal eine Frage nebenbei, Froggys Modelljahr 2009 in L sind wohl leider schon ausverkauft?


----------



## hopfer (21. Januar 2010)

ich bin von meiner KMC X-9-SL Kette begeistert!
wirkt wesentlich hochwertiger als Shimano XTR und schaltet subjektiv auch besser.
wie lang die hält kann ich dir aber noch nicht sagen fahr sie erst seit 4 Wochen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ne ordinmäre XT kette auf meinem Dailybike und wenn man da ab und zu ein bischen Oil of Rohloff dranpackt ist alles gut. Im Extremfall helfen Edelstahlketten. 

Froggys aus 2009 wirst du wohl nirgendwo mehr finden. Ich hab lediglich noch ein 718 ltd in 48 cm, falls dir das weiterhilft...


----------



## LC4Fun (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

ich war paar Tage nicht da... hat sich was ergeben wegen einer dreifach schaltbaren KeFü? Suche so was immer noch für mein 2009er 514er...

#
Holger


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Januar 2010)

Locke ist noch am Ball. Wäre doch zum heulen, wenn wir da nix gebaut kriegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (25. Januar 2010)

es wird ne schaltbare 3fach führung von e13 geben 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6735830&postcount=26
soll demnächst bei cosmicsports eintreffen


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Januar 2010)

Hat aber offensichtlich keine ISCG 05. Nützt also keinem Zesty, Spicy Fahrer etwas. Es sei denn, die bringen Adapter. Und auf die Liefertermine würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Ich schätze mal, dass das alles frühestens zur Eurobike im September 2010 kommt.


----------



## Stylo77 (25. Januar 2010)

gibts auch mit iscg 05 
bild davon ist im 2010er cosmic-katalog
liefertermin wurde auf februar angekündigt


----------



## Micha27 (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
hat schonmal jemand die Mountain King Supersonic auf dem Zesty gehabt? 
Sind die wirklich so anfällich was Platten bzw. Durchschläge angeht? 
Ich würde mein Zesty 514 ( 2008er ) gerne etwas abspecken, hätte da jemand ne Idee?
LRS steht schon fest, sind DT 240er Naben mit Aerolite Speichen und 5.1er Felge. 
Also nix extrem leichtes, aber stabil. 
Ansonsten hab ich ne Kindshok i950 dran, die bleibt auf jeden Fall drauf. 
Der Rest ist So wie das Bike aus de Laden kommt. 
Gibts da noch was wo ich geschickt was an Gewicht holen kann? 

Gruß Micha


----------



## hanne86 (26. Januar 2010)

An Lenker/Vorbau, Sattel/Stütze lässt sich einiges rausholen. Es müssen keine extremen Leichtbauteile sein. Auch mit gewichtsmäßig vernünftigen Teilen habe ich sehr viel gespart.
habe am 314er Thomson Stütze, SLR XC Sattel, WCS Vorbau und WCS RizerBar verbaut.
Carbon Teile würd ich beim AllMountain Fully eher nicht verbauen.


----------



## Micha27 (26. Januar 2010)

Carbon will ich auch nicht, grade beim Lenker nicht.
Kannst Du noch ca. sagen was der orginale Lenker wiegt??
Der Vorbau ist hglaub ganz OK vom Gewicht her.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Rebell-78 (26. Januar 2010)

Du machst eine 600gr Stütze drauf und fragst wo du noch abspecken kannst? 
Dein XT LRS wiegt 1720Gramm und kannst ohne Schlauch fahren.
Vorbau und Sattelstütze sind auch leicht.
Gabel wieg auch um 1750 grist also auch TOP für ein 140-er Gabel.

Den MK SS hatte ich bereits, bin aber zu NN und FA zurück.


----------



## hanne86 (26. Januar 2010)

sry hab das gewicht vom LP Lenker leider nicht mehr im Kopf.

Der jetzige liegt bei 230g bei 660mm breite.


----------



## Micha27 (26. Januar 2010)

Ich weiss, aber die Kindshock will ich nimmer missen.
Dazu ist das einfach zu geil mit dem Ding. Sowas bringt mir einfach soviel mehr an Fahrspaß dass das Gewicht zweitrangig ist.

PS: wiegt 497 gr.

Gruß Micha


----------



## LC4Fun (26. Januar 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> gibts auch mit iscg 05
> bild davon ist im 2010er cosmic-katalog
> liefertermin wurde auf februar angekündigt



Hi,

gibts da nen Link online zu? Hab bei cosmicsports.de nix gefunden...

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2010)

Ich war gerade auf der Offenen und auf der Händlerseite von Cosmic und hab da auch nix gefunden.


----------



## Stylo77 (27. Januar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich war gerade auf der Händlerseite von Cosmic und hab da auch nix gefunden.



ok herr fachhändler dann probieren sie doch mal bestellnummer HEIM.3RS.I05 oder HEIM.3RS.BB


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2010)

Ja und? Gibts da nicht, und es steht auch nicht fest, wann die kommen wird. Also nix...Bestand 0.


----------



## Stylo77 (27. Januar 2010)

und wo hab ich behauptet das sie lieferbar ist ?


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2010)

Sie ist real nicht existent und das für eine längere zeit noch. Fiktive teile kann man ja nicht so gut verbauen.


----------



## wasp200 (2. Februar 2010)

Moin...

wollte mal kurz eure Meinungen zu folgendem Steuersatz hören:

http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...d=851&osCsid=34ff9be0af01ff796f016fc2818837f9

kann dieser Steuersatz optisch zu einem 08er-Zesty passen!? Könnte der Rot-Ton in etwa passen? Weiß jemand wie es mit Keil-Steuersätzen qualitativ aussieht bzw. hat einen Ideen für Alternativen?

danke


----------



## hanne86 (2. Februar 2010)

ich liebäugele im Moment mit diesem hier für mein Zesty 314 (2009)...denke er würde sehr gut zu den rot eloxierten Teilen passen.
Gefällt mir persönlich etwas besser als der Keil, da etwas schlichter.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2010)

Immer wenn ich ein Teil von Tune hatte, hab ichs kaputt gemacht. :-(


----------



## mkernbach (2. Februar 2010)

du sollst doch nicht immer alles kaputt machen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitti (2. Februar 2010)

Von Reset-Racing gibts jetzt doch einen neuen semi-integrierten Steuersatz FLAT 44. Der sieht so aus als ob er nicht so schnell kaputt ginge. Allerdings ist die Bauhöhe nicht unerheblich, so dass etliche Gabelschäfte für eine Nachrüstung zu kurz sein werden.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2010)

Die kriegen da ihre Lager sonst nicht verbaut. Hab mal mit Herrn Köhn daruber gesprochen. geht leider nicht anders.


----------



## wasp200 (2. Februar 2010)

und wie findet ihr den Keil-Steuersatz!? gibts da erfahrungswerte? kann auch ruhig teuerer sein als der keil...aber wenn möglich in ner ähnlichen farbgebung.

der hier würde mich auch interessieren, hat den jemand:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k690/a5463/zerostack-zs-6-steuersatz-1-1-8-schwarz.html


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2010)

Den gibts schon seit ca. 7800 Jahren. Is ganz gut! Aber nichts wildes. Nimm lieber den Ritchey WCS. Der is leichter und besser.


----------



## mblues (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich hab im Netz ein schönes Zesty 314 von 2009, gesehne und gehe das heute Probe fahren.
Das Bike möchte ich noch einwenig aufwerten. Nun habe ich ein paar fragen diesbezüglich. 
Was haltet ihr von Hope M4 bremsen (zuviel)?
Ist es machbar eine Talas 32 150mm RL FIT QR15mm einzubauen? Ist die Geometrie dann noch i.o.? Oder doch besser nur eine 140mm mit QR15mm! Könnte man die Eingebaute Gabel auch umbauen auf QR15mm?
Dazu suche ich noch passende Laufräder in weiss ca.300-400euro!

Danke im voraus für dass beantworten der dummen Fragen

Gruss Mirco


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Februar 2010)

M4 geht super ok. Nimm die Scheiben nicht zu groß, sonst wirkt das wie ein Wurfanker, wenn du nicht genug wiegst.
150 geht, aber ne 140er ist besser.
Umbau auf 15 mm Achse ist nur möglich, wenn du das casting tauscht. Das wird dann aber mal sorichtig teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mblues (8. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort Papa Midnight
  Gut die Gabel muss ich schauen 150 oder 140 mm und sicher nicht umbauen. 
  Hast du noch eine Idee bezüglich den Laufräder in weiss?

  [FONT="]Gruss Mirco[/FONT]


----------



## hopfer (8. Februar 2010)

wen du dich mit dem Sound von Hope Naben anfreunden kannst dann wÃ¼rde ich dir zu den Hope Pro2 raten.

Felgen sind etwas schwierig (weil weiÃ) sie sollten min 19mm maulweite haben. wen du dir sicher bist immer dickere Reifen â¥2,4 zu fahren wÃ¤ren 21mm Maulweite zu empfehlen.

Mavic: hat glaub ich keine weiÃen felgen.
DT Swiss: hat glaub ich welche (aber nur Sonderedition musst mal schauen ob du die bekommst) da wÃ¤re dann die EX 500 fÃ¼r dich interessant.
ansonsten fÃ¤llt mir spontan nichts gescheites ein.


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Februar 2010)

Spank Oozy könnte man mit Hope pro 2 bestücken.
Die sind aussen 25mm breit. Passen auch gut mit 2,4er Reifen.
Wenn wir so einen Satz bauen, kommt der auf c.a. 400,- Euro.
Die Spank Felgen sind scheinbar hier im Forum nicht so beliebt.
Finde die aber ziemlich gut.

Gewicht käme mit Sapim Race Speichen auf c.a. 1750 gr.

Auf dem Bild sind Spank Subrosa verbaut 30mm. Die Oozy sehen fast genauso aus... würde ich mit roten Naben und Nippel bestücken... käme locker auf dem Zesty.


----------



## Groudon (8. Februar 2010)

hübsch ^^ nur iwie passen die TOTEMdecals nich rein und das rote der Kettenführung ...

aber seeehr schönes Teil


----------



## Micha27 (9. Februar 2010)

Ich hab hier noch eine Info die vielleicht den einen oder anderen Interessieren könnte.
Wir hatten heute den Rahmen eines 2008er 714er Zesty auf der Waage.
Er hat inkl. Dämpfer, Lagerschalen für den Steuersatz und Press-Fit Lagern 3160 Gramm gewogen.
War etwas überrascht, dachte der wäre etwas leichter. Wobei das Gewicht vom Rad ja Top ist.
Die Gabel hatte 1780 Gramm.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Februar 2010)

Micha27 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch eine Info die vielleicht den einen oder anderen Interessieren könnte.
> Wir hatten heute den Rahmen eines 2008er 714er Zesty auf der Waage.
> Er hat inkl. Dämpfer, Lagerschalen für den Steuersatz und Press-Fit Lagern 3160 Gramm gewogen.
> War etwas überrascht, dachte der wäre etwas leichter. Wobei das Gewicht vom Rad ja Top ist.
> ...



Für einen Rahmen mit der Steifigkeit und 140 mm finde ich das recht leicht.


----------



## Micha27 (10. Februar 2010)

Stimmt schon, im ersten Moment kommts einem halt recht viel vor.
Aber wenn man das ganze Bike als Vergleich nimmt ist das Gewicht wieder super. Für ein 140mm Bike voll in Ordnung.


----------



## mblues (12. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
  Ich werde das Zesty heute abholen. YES!
  Noch Eine Frage: Was ist die Schaftlänge bei der Fox Gabel?
  Heute werde ich noch die Hope Bremsen und die Sram Teile bestellen.
  Bikedude001: Werde mich noch bei dir melde bezüglich den Räder.

  [FONT="]Gruss Mirco[/FONT]


----------



## LC4Fun (21. Februar 2010)

Hi,

in Kürze soll ja die HEIM3 mit ISCG05 Aufnahme von E13 verfügbar sein. Die müsste doch am Zesty passen, oder?

#
Holger


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Februar 2010)

Rein theoretisch schon. Aber praktisch gesehen wird E 13 von Cosmic importiert und das kann dauern...gähn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mblues (22. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute
Das Zesty ist da und der hammer 
Ich hab noch zwei fragen: Was ist die Schaftlänge bei der Gabel und kann ich hinten eine Steckachse einbauen?
Gruss und Danke


----------



## hopfer (22. Februar 2010)

Schaftlänge kannst du nur selber messen von oberen ende Krone bis zum ende des Schaftes.
oder meinst du was anderes.

Steckachse kannst du in dem sin keine einbauen du hast ganz normale ausfallende für Schnellspanner aber du kannst ein 10mm Steckachse verbauen gibt z.B. von Allutech da ganz gute Dinger
allerdings weiß ich nicht ob du deine Narben auch von 135x5mm auf 135x10mm umrüsten kannst.
was für Naben hast du denn?


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Februar 2010)

Kannst auch Hope Schraubnaben nehmen. Oder falls du schon normale Schnellspannernaben von Hope hast, gibt es dafür Retention kits. Dann kannst du für ein paar Euro auf Schraubnabe umbauen.


----------



## mblues (22. Februar 2010)

danke für die antwort.
Werde neue räder bei Bikedude001 bestellen. mit 10mm Steckachse 
Weisse Felgen und hope pro 2 Naben nur die fabe ist noch nicht klar. *gunmetal!?*


----------



## LC4Fun (23. Februar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch schon. Aber praktisch gesehen wird E 13 von Cosmic importiert und das kann dauern...gähn...



..."der Lieferant kann keinen Liefertermin nennen" steht da nun. Du scheinst da Recht zu haben...


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Februar 2010)

Das Spielchen kennen die Händler schon zur Genüge...


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Februar 2010)

Offensichtlich gibt es zur Zeit eine kleine Farbvariante beim 314. Die ersten kamen im gebürsteten Alu look glänzend. Heute haben wir das erste in einer matten Version bekommen. Unerwartet, weil nirgendwo angekündigt, aber sehr schön!
Das bisherige 314 in glänzend...





und die neue Version in matt...




Ob jetzt alle in matt kommen, oder ob es sich sich um ein Versehen, oder sonstwas handelt kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. Februar 2010)

Würdest du noch ein paar Bilder einstellen, wenns aufgebaut ist ?


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Februar 2010)

Jupp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smudo08 (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Eine Frage an die erfahrenen Zesty-Fahrer.

Kann man im 09er Zesty hinten 2,4 Zoll Reifen montieren? Geht im speziellen um den Fat Albert in 2,4.

Ich hoffe das mir da hier jemand weiterhelfen kann.

mfg Smudo08


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Februar 2010)

Die Zollangaben der Breite sagen nichts über die Bauhöhe / Volumen des Reifens. Ebenso ist das eine Frage der Felgenbreite. Ich würds nicht übertreiben, weil das Laufrad ja auch noch in der Fahrt ein wenig flext.


----------



## Smudo08 (28. Februar 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Wenn ich das richtig rauslese würdest du mir also eher vom FA 2,4 abraten.

Laufräder sind Mavic Crossride.

Ich suche halte Ersatz für die RaceKing 2,2 da mir diese viel zu Pannenanfällig sind.

mfg Smudo08


----------



## Groudon (28. Februar 2010)

auch in der prot. Version ?!


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Februar 2010)

Dann auch noch nen Schwalbe? es gibt wohl kaum nen reigen, der vom Volumen her noch größer baut. Probier mal nen Maxxis in 2.35 oder nen Schwalbe bis 2.25. da is dann aber wirklich Sense, was die Einbaubreite angeht. Mach dir bloß nicht die Sitzstreben kaputt! Das ist KEINE Gewährleistungs- oder Garantiefrage!


----------



## Smudo08 (28. Februar 2010)

Die prot. Version hab ich nicht getestet da die Raceking Supersonic serienmässig verbaut sind und ich jetzt halt nach Ersatz suche. 

Ich suche nach einem Allroundreifen für Touren (Harz,stadtnahe Wälder und einzelne Höhenzüge rund um Braunschweig).
Nach viel Lesen im Forum und studieren diverser Reifentests in Magazinen denk ich das der Fat Albert Evo der beste Kompromiss aus Grip,Gewicht,Pannenschutz und Rollwiderstand für mich ist.
Für Tipps zu anderen Reifen bin ich auch zu haben wenn ihr meint das meine Anforderungen dazu passen.

Naja und deswegen wollt ich halt wissen ob hinten einen 2,4 Fat Albert in den Rahmen kriege/auf die Felge und ob das jemand probiert hat/oder evtl fährt und ich auf diese Erfahrung zurückgreifen kann ohne mir den Reifen erst bestellen zu müssen.

mfg Smudo08


Edit.

@PapaMidnight

Das hilft mir schonmal weiter. Genau das sind die Erfahrungswerte auf die ich gehofft habe.Danke dafür.

Edit2.

@hopfer

Danke für den Tipp. Dann werd ich ich mir den Ardent doch noch mal näher ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (28. Februar 2010)

der Maxxis Ardent wäre hinten in 2.25 und vorne in 2,40 auch eins gute alternative.
http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_fr_ardent.html


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Februar 2010)

Den fahre ich im 714 auch. Allerdings beide in 2.25.


----------



## Smudo08 (28. Februar 2010)

Dann werd ich mir das noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und mich noch weiter mit der Materie auseinandersetzen. 

Ich danke euch erst mal für eure Beiträge und die schnellen Antworten. Weitere Tipps,Anregungen oder Erfahrungswerte sind natürlich gerne gesehen.


----------



## LC4Fun (1. März 2010)

Smudo08 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Eine Frage an die erfahrenen Zesty-Fahrer.
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich habe auf dem 514 den Fat Albert in 2,25 vorne und hinten - das sieht nicht so aus als ob da noch Platz für mehr wäre. Die Felgen sind IMHO auch nur für max. 2.25 freigegeben.

Ich wechsle jetzt hinten auf den 2.25 Nobby Nic - der soll etwas leichter laufen und ist mit maximalem Pannenschutz (keine Ahnung wie das dieses Jahr heist) ungefähr gleich schwer (IMHO ~650g)

#
Holger


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. März 2010)

Nennt sich noch immer Noby Nic aber ist etwas grober und hat den Zusatz "allgrounder".


----------



## Micha27 (1. März 2010)

Ich habe den Mountain King in 2.4 drauf, aber der baut kaum breiter als ein Nobby in 2.25. Der passt locker hinten rein. 
Der FA ist in 2.4 wirklich ein breiter, voluminöser Reifen. 
Mein Kumpel fährt den auf seinem Remedy, fürs Zesty wäre der mir zu breit. 
Ev. mal den FA in 2,25 probieren. Bin vom Nobby 2.25 auf den MK in 2.4 umgestiegen und werde das mal probieren.


Gruß Micha


----------



## Smudo08 (2. März 2010)

Danke für die weiteren Erfahrungen. Ich werde dann noch mal in mich gehen und mal sehen ob ich dann lieber den MK2.4 oder den FA2.25 nehme. 

Wie gesagt: Danke für eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen. Haben mir echt geholfen.


----------



## cernst68 (3. März 2010)

Hallo 
brauche mal euren Expertenrat - bin seit Juli 2009 mit einem Zesty 514 unterwegs und bereue den Kauf seitdem in keinster Weise - trotz bereits auf Garantie erfolgtem Rahmentausch im Oktober wegen Riß am Tretlager.
Nun mache ich mir seit der letzten Ausfahrt vergangenen Samstag allerdings etwas sorgen: beim obligatorischen Säubern habe ich an der Hinterbauschwinge, rechte Strebe nähe Ausfallende einen Riß entdeckt, der mir für einen simplen Lackkratzer zu "sauber" und tief erscheint. Es sieht aus wie aufgeplatzt - Rahmenriß nicht auszuschließen.








Nun meine Frage: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen ? Ist das evtl. auch Zesty-typisch wie das Tretlagerproblem ?  Oder ist ein Rahmenriss eher unwahrscheinlich, da der Riss selbst über die Schweißnaht geradlinig hinweggeht.

Ein Gang zum Händler wird wohl nicht zu verweiden sein, wollte aber zuvor mal die Meinung des Forums einholen.

Hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen - ach so: fahre nichts Wildes, kein DH o.ä. obschon das Gerät im Gelände ordentlich rangenommen wird - aber dafür ist es ja gebaut...

mfg
Christoph


----------



## hopfer (3. März 2010)

sieht schon irgendwie nach Riss aus aber wie du selber sagst gradlinig über die Schweißnaht weg ist sehr untypisch. ausserdem ist ein Riss an der Stelle auch ungewöhnlich.
könnte auch nur ein Riss des Lacks sein und eben nicht des Rahmens und des Lacks.

was das ist kann dir Schlussendlich nur ein Experte sagen.


----------



## Asha'man (3. März 2010)

Senkrecht zur Schweissnaht ist in der Tat ungewöhnlich.

Folgendes ist eine Idee von einem Laien der davon nicht viel versteht (also von mir): Wenn die Belastungsspitzen durch die BEIDEN Verbindungen zum Dreieck auf die Sitzstrebe übertragen werden, dann wäre der Riss genau an der Stelle, wo die Sitzstrebe auseinander gedrückt werden würde. Genau zwischen den beiden Verbindungen zum Lager. 

Würde ich mal vom Händler prüfen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (3. März 2010)

Es gibt ein Riss-Spray. Einfach draufsprühen und sobald es Blasen wirft, kannst du sehen, dass es wirklich ein Riss ist oder nicht. Sieht wirklich eigentümlich aus. Ab zum Dealer. Der sollte das genau bestimmen können.


----------



## cernst68 (3. März 2010)

erst mal vielen Dank für die Tips - bestätigt meine Vermutung, daß das mal von einem Experten in Augenschein genommen werden muß.

werde die Tage dann mal meinen Händler in Köln aufsuchen - hat mir ja schonmal weitergeholfen...

weitere Hinweise natürlich stets willkommen 
poste dann, was dabei rauskommen wird.
Gruß,
Christoph


----------



## mblues (5. März 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen.
Ist die Schaftlänge von 20,5cm genug lang für das bike. 
Hab günstig eine andere Gabel gesehen.
Gruss und Danke. Mirco


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. März 2010)

Zesty 314 in M, Farbserie in matt mit Straitline SC Pedalen


----------



## Groudon (6. März 2010)

Das sieht ja mal richtig geil aus oO

da könnte man schwach werden... viel besser wie als (^^) auf der HP

wobei ich fast glaube, schwarze Gabel täte ihm besser stehen


----------



## tob07 (6. März 2010)

Juup, sieht echt gut aus!
Aber ich sag mal back to the roots, erinnert mich nämlich sehr stark an mein 314er aus 2008 
Is halt einfach die beste Farbkombi


----------



## Trio33 (7. März 2010)

Meinem Zesty 314 (2009) hat wohl die Winterpause nicht gut getan. 
Das rechte Tretlager ist nun schwergängig. Ich hab mal die Wellenhülse herausgehebelt und das rostige Lager gereinigt und ihm eine Fettpackung verpasst. Ob's was bringt?
Ansonsten - was brauche ich für ein Lager - ein SM-BB91-41A ?
Hat jemand  das hier schon mal eingebaut? Was gibt es sonst noch für Hersteller?


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. März 2010)

Montage ist ganz einfach, die Demontage ist eine Katastrophe. wenn du das Ding aber raus hast, gibt es entweder die Standardlager aus der XTR Serie oder aber die Lager von Reset. Die sind zwar erheblich teurer aber dafür aus eloxiertem Alu und mit deutlich besseren Lagern. Nennt sich X-press 5414 und kostet 129 Tacken...


----------



## Trio33 (7. März 2010)

Danke für die Info.
Ich hab gerade weiter unten im "Pressfit" -Thema Infos zum Abzieh-Drama  gelesen. Das kann ja wohl nicht sein - viele Hersteller stellen um auf Pressfit, aber es gibt keinen tauglichen Abzieher dafür 
Reset bietet ja auch einen an - taugt der was?
Welches Werkzeug nimmt man nun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (7. März 2010)

Der Resetabzieher funktioniert nur mit den Reset Lagern!
Nimm einen Innenauszieher aus der Industrie.


----------



## cernst68 (9. März 2010)

ostbelgier schrieb:


> erst mal vielen Dank für die Tips - bestätigt meine Vermutung, daß das mal von einem Experten in Augenschein genommen werden muß.
> 
> werde die Tage dann mal meinen Händler in Köln aufsuchen - hat mir ja schonmal weitergeholfen...
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,
so - erfreuliche Nachricht: Hinterbau ist ausgetauscht. Freitag zum Händler gebracht, Montag wieder abgeholt.  Keine Diskussion ob Rahmenriss oder nicht - aus Sicherheitsgründen direkt ausgetauscht. Das ging dann ganz schnell, weil ein Ersatzhinterbau direkt verfügbar war.  
Damit steht der nächsten Ausfahrt nichts mehr Wege  
Danke nochmals für Eure Hilfe.  Dieses Forum ist einfach Klasse 
Gruß,
Christoph


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. März 2010)

Da mußte dich ehr bei Florian und Carine bei Lapierre bikes in Frankreich bedanken. Die beiden sind wirklich fix!


----------



## RealNBK (12. März 2010)

Gude!
Habe jetzt auch ein 2010er 514 und wollte meine Erfahrungen mal Posten.
Erstmal die Tollen Sachen:
- Auch wenn ich viel höher Sitze als auf meinen anderen X-Country Rädern ist die Sitzposition eher sportlich aber keinesfalls zu gestreckt. Auch ohne Talas bin ich ohne Probleme sehr steile rampen hoch gekommen. Ich war überrascht. 
- Das Rad Nutzt, auch wenn man den Sag auf XC einstellt, unglaublich viel Federweg. Das fahren von füher anspruchsvollen Abfahren wird geradezu langweilig. Einfach runter donnern. Hm, muss mir wohl was härteres suchen. 
- Die Federung arbeitet sehr sensibel bleibt sehr ruhig. 
- Beim harten antreten schalte ich aber die Plattform zu. Das Rad wird Spritziger und arbeitet immernoch sehr gut, gibt aber nicht so viel Federweg frei. Also genau das was es im Mittelgebirge oft braucht in der ebene und im Anstieg.
Nun zu den Kritikpunkten:
- Dass das rad soooo viel Federweg nutzt lässt mich vermuten dass die Kennlinie zu liear/flach verläuft. Weiß nicht ob ich das so toll finde, weil ich es schon eher hart eingestellt habe.
- Die Gabel arbeitet total ruckelig. Ich hoffe das fährt sich demnächst ein. Auf den Kopf stellen über nacht bringts jedenfalls nicht. Das Ausstellungsrad meines Händers ist in der Hinsicht Perfekt, aber er wollte mir eins aus der Nachorder verkaufen und so musste ich das hinnehmen.
- Mir ist garnicht aufgefallen dass das Teil keinen Flaschenhalter zulässt. Sau dumm dass ich das vorher nicht bemerkt habe. Ich hasse Camelback!
- Die XT-Kubrbel ist hässlich und schwer. Passt garnicht.
- Das tubeless hat keinen nennenswerten Vorteile für mich. Momentan finde ich es einfach nur schwer. Außerdem bricht der Mountainking sehr plötzlich unkontrolliert aus, und der Raceking hinten kommt auf feuchten Böden überhaupt nicht zurecht. Ich wechsel auf Schlauch mit NoNi oder RoRo vorne und RaRa hinten.

Alles im Allem ein tolles rad an das ich mich aber noch gewöhnen muss. (bin schließlich so ne XC-Type und hab keine Erfahrungen mit den großen Federwegen) Wenn jemand eine Empfehlung zum Dämpfersetup oder vielleicht Erfahrungen mit Tuningfirmen gemacht hat postet es doch bitte hier.


----------



## RealNBK (12. März 2010)

Fast vergessen:
Bei meinem Rad war eine Truvativ Stylo Team Stütze verbaut und keine Lapierre. Muss den Kram mal wiegen.
Leider war das Sattelrohr nur ungenügend geräumt. Ein Grat hat die Stüze beim ersten Justieren total verkratzt. Das sollte in dem Preissegment nicht sein. Schade!


----------



## alex1980 (12. März 2010)

Hi, 
was hasten du für eine Rahmengrösse genommen und wie gross bzw. welche Schrittlänge hast du, wenn ich mal fragen darf...

mfg
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (12. März 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> - Die Gabel arbeitet total ruckelig. Ich hoffe das fährt sich demnächst ein. Auf den Kopf stellen über nacht bringts jedenfalls nicht.



Fox Federelemente brauchen so meine Erfahrung eine längere Einfahrzeit. Als bei mir Gabel + Dämpfer neu war bzw. frisch vom Service gekommen sind, war die Performance immer schlecht. Das hat sich aber nach einigen Ausfahrten erübrigt.


----------



## RealNBK (12. März 2010)

@ alex1980: ich bin 1,84m groß und habe L (50cm = 19,6 Zoll) genommen.
@Axalp: Ich weiß schon, dass das sein kann mit der Einfahrzeit, aber das Ausstellungsrad hatte eine Supersoftes Ansprechverhalten. War mit ein Grund warum ich nicht das 314 genommen habe. Dessen Fox war ruckelig, wenn auch nicht so schlimm wie meine.


----------



## LC4Fun (12. März 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> @ alex1980: ich bin 1,84m groß und habe L (50cm = 19,6 Zoll) genommen.
> @Axalp: Ich weiß schon, dass das sein kann mit der Einfahrzeit, aber das Ausstellungsrad hatte eine Supersoftes Ansprechverhalten. War mit ein Grund warum ich nicht das 314 genommen habe. Dessen Fox war ruckelig, wenn auch nicht so schlimm wie meine.



Hi,

bei meinem 2009 514 war die Gabel die ersten paar hundert KM auch nicht wirklich smooth. Aber zwischenzeitlich bin ich zufrieden damit, die braucht wirklich Einfahrzeit und Pflege 

Ich habe bei 1,80m den M Rahmen genommen und zwischenzeitlich einen kürzeren Vorbau und breiteren Lenker drauf gemacht - muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich es eher verspielt angehen lasse.

Da mit Rucksack etc. auf 100KG komme habe ich noch auf eine 200er Scheibe vorne und 180er hinten gewechselt. 

LG,
Holger


----------



## RealNBK (12. März 2010)

kommt dir der Hinterbau auch ein wenig zu schluckfreudig vor?
Überlege momentan ob es Sinn machen würde gegen eine Floatdämpfer mit kleinerer Luftkammer zu tauschen da dieser weniger Linear arbeien würde. So zumindest die Theorie.


----------



## alex1980 (12. März 2010)

1,80m bei Rahmengrösse M?
das is doch viel zu klein...


----------



## Waldschleicher (12. März 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> kommt dir der Hinterbau auch ein wenig zu schluckfreudig vor?
> Überlege momentan ob es Sinn machen würde gegen eine Floatdämpfer mit kleinerer Luftkammer zu tauschen da dieser weniger Linear arbeien würde. So zumindest die Theorie.



Kennst du den schon? Sollte helfen.


----------



## LC4Fun (12. März 2010)

alex1980 schrieb:


> 1,80m bei Rahmengrösse M?
> das is doch viel zu klein...



...also mir nicht  Ich bin vorher mehrmals M und L gefahren. L war auch auf dem Asphalt super, aber sobald es in die Wälder und auf Trails geht ist M für mich die bessere Wahl... 

Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich mir nach dem Wechsel von einem XC Bike auf das 514 recht zügig noch ein Fitness Bike für die Feierabendrunde auf Asphalt gekauft habe... 

LG,
Holger


----------



## mkernbach (13. März 2010)

Neues ("altes") Spielzeug:





Hatte ja bereits ein Zesty 314 Mod. 2008. Aber hab es Mitte 2009 verkauft.


----------



## hopfer (13. März 2010)

schön!
aber: junge du hast zu viel geld! spar mal was! sonst wird das mit dem Porsche nichts!
PN???


----------



## mkernbach (13. März 2010)

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fdh (13. März 2010)

moin, bin besitzer eines 09er zesty 514 und erwäge lenker, sattelstütze und vorbau zu wechseln (thomson, raceface, syncros....), hat einer von euch mal die standard lapierre teile gewogen?? aus welcher schmiede kommen die org. teile? wird jawohl nicht der lapierre betrieb selber produzieren.... Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit den XT Laufrädern? Danke für ein paar INfos.


----------



## RealNBK (13. März 2010)

Vorbau, lenker, stütze und ein paar Kleitteile werde ich nächste woche mal auswiegen.
Haben die anderen 514er eingentlich die Lapierre Stüzte und bin ich der einzige mit der Truvativ Stütze?

Der Trick mit der Luftkammerverkleinerung ist ja schon sehr geil! Ich denke ich werde das machen bevor ich den dämpfer ganz tausche. So sackt der mir ein wenig zu sehr durch.
Ich fahre 12,5 bar bei ca. 80kg. Und ihr?


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. März 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Der Trick mit der Luftkammerverkleinerung ist ja schon sehr geil! Ich denke ich werde das machen bevor ich den dämpfer ganz tausche. So sackt der mir ein wenig zu sehr durch.



Ich hatte das an meinem RP23 getestet, funktioniert, war mir dann aber schon wieder zu progressiv. Alternativ könnte man auch etwas Öl in die Luftkammer geben. Das ließe sich schön dosieren und funktioniert ja eigentlich genauso.


----------



## RealNBK (14. März 2010)

Die Luftkammergröße kannst du auch so anpassen wie du willst, Je nachdem wie groß das Stück eben ist. Öl kann ja aufschäumen und die Dämpfung beinflussen. Bei welchem Hinterbau hast du dass den gemacht? hat dein RP23 eine große oder kleine Luftkammer?


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. März 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Die Luftkammergröße kannst du auch so anpassen wie du willst, Je nachdem wie groß das Stück eben ist. Öl kann ja aufschäumen und die Dämpfung beinflussen. Bei welchem Hinterbau hast du dass den gemacht? hat dein RP23 eine große oder kleine Luftkammer?



In der Luftkammer (im inneren Teil) ist sowieso Schmieröl. Hat nichts mit der Dämpfung zu tun.  
Getestet hab ich das am X160, RP23 mit HV Kammer.


----------



## hopfer (14. März 2010)

es wäre sogar von Vorteil wen man auch etwas öl hinein gibt den Fox ist dar sehr sparsam und nachdem der Dämpfer wagerecht und nicht senkrecht verbaut ist kommt so viel öl auch nicht an die Dichtungen.


----------



## RealNBK (14. März 2010)

Das Öl (ich nehme an Fox Fluid?) soll dann eurer meinung nach in die Hauptkammer, oder?
Wenn das nicht reicht, kann ich an der zweiten Kammer einfach den Sprengring entfernen und die Kammer linksrum abschauben und den plastikstreifen einlegen. Richtig?
Vorher Luft ablassen, klar.


----------



## hopfer (14. März 2010)

also von Anfang an:

zu erst musst du die zweite Kammer abmachen das geht recht einfach nur den Sprengring  entfernen und Kammer abziehen (nichts mit schrauben die ist nur aufgesteckt allerdings muss man schon recht stark ziehen)
die Kammer die du nun siehst ist die Hauptkammer welcher du abschrauben musst. dann kannst du die Dichtungen reinigen und mit RS Judy Butter oder ähnlichem beschmieren und ca. 10ml Motoröl dazugeben das haftet besser als Gabel öl und hat auch bessere schmier Eigenschaften. (z.B. Castrol Edge 10-60w)
wen dein Rad neu ist bzw. der Dämpfer reicht es über die überström Bohrung mit einer spritze das öl rein zu geben.

dann musst du nur noch einen Plastik streifen in die äussere Kammer legen am besten so das das überström loch frei bleibt und diese wieder drauf zustecken. dann wieder den spreng ring drauf und Fertig!

wichtig ist alle Dichtungen mit fett zu schmieren das sie im Form rutschen (kein Teflon Fett verwenden! sonder auch am besten RS Judy Butter oder eben das Fox zeugs)


----------



## RealNBK (14. März 2010)

cool danke. Dachte die zweite kammer muss auch festgeschraubt werden. Ich kann mir echt vorstellen dass das system dann besser arbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (14. März 2010)

hab das gleiche bei meinem DHX Air gemacht und das hat schon was gebracht!


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> ca. 10ml Motoröl dazugeben das haftet besser als Gabel öl und hat auch bessere schmier Eigenschaften.



In meinen RP23 habe ich, neben dem Kunststoffstreifen, nur 4ml eingefüllt. Der Unterschied war schon deutlich. Benutzt habe ich Red Rum, schön dick das Zeuch, verdünnisiert sich nicht so schnell durch die Dichtung.


----------



## hanne86 (23. März 2010)

bevor der Thread hier ganz einschläft...

hier mal mein Zesty '09...












eine Louise '10 und neue Bereifung sind schon geordert.


----------



## Lutsch (25. März 2010)

Wollte mich mal erkundigen wie ihr die Einstellung vom Dämpfer habt. Insgesamt habe ich den Eindruck das der Dämpfer etwas träge reagiert, besonders bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten.

Fahrbereit liege ich so bei ~ 77kg und bei der SAG Anzeige schon leicht hinter dem schraffierten Bereich. Wieviel Druck ich drin habe muss ich mal schauen wenn ich zuhause bin. Zugstufe ist ca. 3-4 klicks geschlossen.


----------



## Zesty714 (30. März 2010)

fdh schrieb:


> moin, bin besitzer eines 09er zesty 514 und erwäge lenker, sattelstütze und vorbau zu wechseln (thomson, raceface, syncros....), hat einer von euch mal die standard lapierre teile gewogen?? aus welcher schmiede kommen die org. teile? wird jawohl nicht der lapierre betrieb selber produzieren.... Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit den XT Laufrädern? Danke für ein paar INfos.



Hi, an meinem 714er sind die XT Laufräder ab Werk drauf, für CC super. Ich hänge meine Frau beim bergabrollenlassen immer ab :-D. Allerdings finde ich sie sehr schmal. Deshalb hab ich auch nur die 2.1er Conti Mountain-King drauf gezogen und die Race-King (ab Werk = nur für trockenes Wetter) nach 800 km in ne dunkle Ecke meines Kellers geschmissen.
Die Mavic Crossmax Laufräder die mein Paps auf seinem Spicy916 drauf hat, sind schon cooler und machen einen soliden Eindruck ... allerdings auch schwerer ... hoffe ich ;-).

Ich würde auch gerne meine Thomson Sattelstütze ersetzen durch was leichteres. Hat jetzt schon mal jemand das Ding gewogen?
Gruß


----------



## Lutsch (30. März 2010)

Keiner hier der etwas über seine Dämpfereinstellungen sagen will??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (30. März 2010)

bei meinem RP2 und 80kg habe ich auch 3-4 Klicks wie du. Genau weiß ich es nicht weil ich ab und zu noch daran rumspiele. Warum fragst du eigentlich?


----------



## Lutsch (31. März 2010)

Ich frage weil der Hinterbau mir besonders bei etwas höheren Geschwindigkeiten nicht sehr sensibel, fast träge, vorkommt und ich daher nicht 100% zufrieden bin.

Daher wollte ich mal hören was ihr für Einstellungen am Dämpfer fahrt (auch eben Druck) und ein ähnlichen Eindruck habt wie ich.


----------



## RealNBK (31. März 2010)

Vielleicht bin ich wieder zu lange auf nem Hardtail gefahren seit meinem letzten Fully, aber mir kommt der Hinterbau schon sehr sensibel vor. Aber ich bin vorher auch keine so niedrigen Tubelessdrücke und auch nicht so viel FW gefahren. Mir schluckt der Hinterbau eher zuviel ohne die Luftkammerverkleinerung. Ich Fahre eher straff abgestimmt auf XC-Sag.
Vielleicht stimmt was mit deinem Dämpfer nicht... Keine Ahnung.

PS.: Zum wiegen bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen. Wird so bald ich Zeit dazu habe nachgeholt.


----------



## Lutsch (5. April 2010)

Anscheinend nicht mehr viel los hier...


----------



## Rotti84 (5. April 2010)

wo bekommt man denn andere griffe für das zesty her? 

der hier hat z.b. andere dran
http://accel7.mettre-put-idata.over-blog.com/3/04/37/69/lapierre-2010/lapierre-zesty-314-2010.jpg

gruß

P.S. wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit den tretlagern beim zesty? da gab es doch öfter mal defekt was ich hier so gelesen hab.. is das immer noch so?


----------



## hopfer (5. April 2010)

die Lapierre griff bekommst du bei deinem Händler und andere überall 
das Problem mit dem Innenlager war wen ich mich recht in sinne nur 2008 vorhanden.
wo im M süden wohnen wir den?


----------



## Rotti84 (5. April 2010)

in grünwald

edit: ah, ich seh grad du bist auch aus`m süden... dann kennst du vielleicht auch den bikeline shop oder


----------



## hopfer (5. April 2010)

wo ist den der? kurz bevor es zur Grünwalder Brücke runter geht da beim Plus?
komm aus O-haching


----------



## Rotti84 (5. April 2010)

ne den mein ich nicht,.. der bikeline ist in der forstenrieder allee

der in grünwald hat nur simplon und noch paar andere..
der bikeline hat dagegen lapierre und speciliazed


----------



## Rotti84 (6. April 2010)

Eine Frage, ist das hier http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-RLC-FIT-Disc-Federgabel-2010-9mm::17313.html
die Gabel vom Zesty 314 Modell 2010 ?

Aber auf dem Zesty 314 ist das fox logo nicht blau sondern silber..müssen also doch unterschiedliche sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (6. April 2010)

Hi,

bei dem laden war ich noch nie.
im Zesty 314 ist eine Float RL nicht RLC (der unterschied ist das man bei der RL*C* auch die *C*ompression einstellen kann)
Compression = in diesem fall grob gesagt die ein tauch Geschwindigkeit bei kleinen Schlägen.


----------



## Rotti84 (6. April 2010)

ah, die hier http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/10/forks/32_FLOAT/140_RL ???

was kostet die denn eigentlich wenn man sie seperat kauft?


----------



## hopfer (6. April 2010)

ja die!
weiÃ ich nicht genau wahrscheinlich 50-100â¬ weniger.
was hast den vor?


----------



## Rotti84 (7. April 2010)

Kann mir noch jemand erklären was Luft/offenes bad bedeutet und wo die vor bzw nachteile gegenüber einer FIT ist?


----------



## hopfer (7. April 2010)

Luft hast du bei beiden Gabeln als Federmedium damit lässt sich die Gabel auf dein Gewicht abstimmen.

Das offene Öl Bad ist wie der Name schon sagt ein "offenes" System
wo hingegen die Fit Kartusche wie auch hier der Name schon sagt eine Kartusche ist welche die Dämpfung übernimmt.
Wiki Links:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradgabel#D.C3.A4mpfung
Schau dir da die Dämpfung an und dort dann:
-Gekapselte Dämpfer=Kartusche und
-Offene Patronen=offenes Ölbad an

wie wiki schon sagt der Vorteil des offenen Ölbades ist die geringere Hitzeempfindlichkeit der Nachteil das höhere Gewicht.
die Fit Kartuschen sind inzwischen aber sehr gut und weisen das Hitze Problem nur noch sehr selten auf.


----------



## RealNBK (7. April 2010)

das offene ölbad ist servicefreundlicher, (aber was heißt das schon bei FOX?) aber schwerer.
FIT bedeutet dass eine neue, leichtere Dämpferkartusche verbaut ist. Wieviel leichter die jetzt ist, weiß ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Rotti84 (7. April 2010)

danke für die antworten...dann kann ich ja jetzt bedenkenlos mein zesty kaufen gehen


----------



## spümco (8. April 2010)

Hat jemand mal ne Kettenführung ans Zesty geschraubt?
Die Shaman Comander passt leider nicht dran...


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. April 2010)

Klar passt die.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (9. April 2010)

Servus,

ich habe mal wieder ein kleines Problemchen mit meinem Zesty 514 (2009):

Seit ein paar Tagen "knackt, knistert" es beim Fahren, ich denke das Geräusch kommt aus dem Bereich Sattelstütze/Sattel, da es im Wiegetritt nicht hörbar ist. Habe bereits alles zerlegt, gesäubert, eingefettet, dann war es kurzzeitig weg, aber leider kam das Geräusch wieder. Hatte jemand schon ähnliche Probleme? 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## RealNBK (9. April 2010)

Kenn ich von meinen anderen Rädern. Ich hatte dreck in der aufhängung von der Satteldecke. Hat nur im Sitzen geknarzt. Den Sattel konnte ich gründlich unter fließend wasser reinigen. Dann gings wieder.
Es kann aber auch tausend andere gründe für sowas geben.


----------



## Rotti84 (10. April 2010)

Hier is es nun, mein zesty 







Hab noch ein paar Fragen:
- Weiss jemand was die Mavic CrossRide Disc Laufräder wiegen und kosten?
- Welche Griffe passen denn auf den Lenker (muss ich auf was achten)? Würde die gerne dranmachen:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Griffe/Aerozine-MTB-Lock-On-Griffe::17594.html
Passen die? Das rot wird wahrscheinlich nicht zum anderen rot am bike passen...

gruß


----------



## Groudon (10. April 2010)

Crossride-LRS: ~1905gr & 140-150â¬


----------



## hopfer (10. April 2010)

98% alle griffe passen auf deinen Lenker, die auch ;-)


----------



## Rotti84 (10. April 2010)

wunderbar!

Noch kurz was anderes, wie bekomm ich denn die luftkappe von der fox gabel runter so dass ich sie einstellen kann

der händler hat sie zwar eingestellt auf mein gewicht (wiege 73 kilo), aber irgendwie federt sie nicht ganz so flüssig (eher ruckelig)..is vielleicht am anfang so ..

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (10. April 2010)

ganz einfach abdrehen (gegen den Uhrzeiger sinn) 
eine gewisse Einfahrzeit baucht die Gabel.


----------



## Hans G Schunn (10. April 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich bin auch stolzer Besitzer eines "LP 514". Habe nicht viel dran  geändert, nur Kopflager "fun works" (wegen der Farbe), weißer Vorbau (wegen der Farbe/Optik), hinten 180er Scheibe (ich finde sinnvoll) und Kettenblattschutz. Hatte vorher ein Bionicon, war toll das Zesty ist für meinen Fahrbereich- und Einsatz für mich das bessere Bike.

Gruß
HGS


----------



## alex1980 (11. April 2010)

Deine Griffe sind ja noch strahlend weiss...


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. April 2010)

Das is balde vorbei


----------



## Hans G Schunn (11. April 2010)

Na ja, ich gib's ja zu, die werden nach jedem Ritt (wie auch das übrige bike) mit Spülmittel (nur die Griffe und der Sattel) gewaschen.


----------



## RealNBK (11. April 2010)

Wie nervig....


----------



## spümco (11. April 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Klar passt die.



Nee, passt wirklich nich.
Hab mal verglichen, die unteren ISCG Aufnahmen wurden verdreht anlaminiert...
Also ist Selberbaun angesagt..
Aber Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. April 2010)

Wie meinste das mit "verdreht"?


----------



## eshmann666 (11. April 2010)

Hallo,

vielleicht stelle ich mich beim Suchen ja dumm an ... was gut möglich ist 
Ich finde aber keine Angabe, wie lange Lapierre auf den Zesty-Rahmen Garantie gibt. Ist für mich auch ein Kaufkriterium.

Vielleicht könnten sich unsere Händler kurz dazu äußern.

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe!!

eshmann666


----------



## NoNameGamer (11. April 2010)

Hallo!

Hier mal ein Auszug aus der "Bedienungsanleitung" von allen Lapierre Bikes. 

"V- VERTRA GSGEMÄSSE GARANTIE
Die Garantie tritt mit dem Kaufdatum in Kraft. Der Käufer stimmt der Einschränkung der Garantie auf den bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch zu.
Die Garantie auf Rahmen von CYCLES LAPIERRE erstreckt sich auf 5 Jahre für Hardtails und vollgefederte Rahmen für Fabrikationsfehler."

Nur die Froggy und DH 920 (?) Modelle sind auf 2 Jahre beschränkt.


Hier gibt es das ganze dann auch noch komplett als PDF: 

http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/upload/lapierre/owner-manual.pdf

Im deutschen Teil Seiten 19 bis 21, in der PDF ab 84. 


Die Garantie gilt natürlich nur für den Erstbesitzer und wenn das Bike sachgemäß behandelt wurde, steht da ja alles ausführlich, was man nicht mit dem Bike machen darf und wann die Garantie einspringt. 


Kurzum:
Rahmen bei Produktionsfehler 5 Jahre und alle anderen Anbauteile 2 Jahre, alles nur nach Garantie konformer Benutzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eshmann666 (11. April 2010)

Danke für die Antwort!!

Hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter ... und ich muss feststellen, ich war so dumm den entsprechenden Link zu finden :-(....


----------



## spümco (12. April 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wie meinste das mit "verdreht"?



Im Uhrzeigersinn verdreht, d.h. der Arm der Kefü bzw. die Rolle ist zu weit oben, außerdem kollidiert der Arm dann mit der Schwinge.
Kann ja mal heut abend nen Foto davon machen...


----------



## en_masse (12. April 2010)

Hi Zusammen, ist jetzt vielleicht etwas aufgewärmt, aber hab den Thread gerade erst gelesen und jetzt beschäftigt´s mich.

Hab ich es richtig gelesen, dass hier alle bedenken haben nen 2.4er Fat Albert auf dem Zesty zu fahren. Bin jetzt echt schon ne Weile nur noch in 2.4 unterwegs (Noby und Albert) und hatte bisher noch keine Probleme. Fahr die Dinger sogar auf den original XT Laufrädern...


----------



## r0nin (13. April 2010)

Seit einem knappen halben Jahr, fahre ich nun ein Zesty, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin. Seitdem verfolge ich das Geschehen him im Lapierre Forum als stiller Beobachter.

Kann mir jemand die Dimensionen vom verbauten Vorbau (LP XC PRO 6061 3D FORGED; Länge & Winkel) und Lenker (LP XC PRO RIZER 201408 31.6X360MM; Breite, Rise und Winkel) geben?


Ich fahre auch den Fat Albert 2.4 auf den XT-Laufrädern. Das hat bisher bestens funktioniert.


----------



## Hans G Schunn (14. April 2010)

Hallo, ne Frage an Euch. 
Ich würde gerne die Original-XT-Laufräder vom lapierre gegen dt-swiss-E2200 tauschen. Was haltet ihr davon? Ist das überhaupt qualitativ ne aufwertung oder verschlechter ich mich? Die Laufräder hätte ich gerne wegen der rot eloxierten Farbe, sieht auf dem weißen 514er geil aus.
Schon mal 'n dickes mercy,
HG


----------



## alex1980 (14. April 2010)

mir wären die viel zu schwer, wiegen immerhin 400 Gramm mehr als die XT...


----------



## hopfer (14. April 2010)

Qualitativ gleich würde ich sagen wen die felgen nicht so gar schlechter sind.
Narben& Felgen sind auch die ganz billigen von Dt verbaut.

Dann doch lieber Hope ProII mit z.B. DT Swiss 500ex


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. April 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> Qualitativ gleich würde ich sagen wen die felgen nicht so gar schlechter sind.
> Narben& Felgen sind auch die ganz billigen von Dt verbaut.
> 
> Dann doch lieber Hope ProII mit z.B. DT Swiss 500ex


 
Oder rote Hope Pro 2 mit roten Spank.
Die DT 2200 find ich auch viel zu schwer fürs Zesty.


----------



## Groudon (14. April 2010)

Oder einfach den XT LRS rot eloxieren lassen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanne86 (14. April 2010)

hey,

ich wollte meine K18 180/160 an meinem 314er durch ne Louise 180/180 ersetzen. Jetzt weiß ich nicht genau welche Adapter ich für den Rahmen und die Float RL 140 brauche.

Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## en_masse (14. April 2010)

Sind 355 für die Hope 2 pro in rot mit dt swiss 200 ex und  			  		 		 			 				 					 						Sapim Force 2.2//1.8/2.0 schwarz ein guter Preis? Wie sind die denn im Gewicht ca im Vergleich zu den XT Systemlaufrädern?

Bin gerade ernsthaft am überlegn ob ich mich beschenken soll ;-)

Träum schon so lange von nem lauten Freilauf. Hat mir jemand noch Anregungen für die Laufräder und ne Empfehlung für Schnellspanner?

Cheers


----------



## hopfer (15. April 2010)

Der Preis ist nicht schlecht.
du meintest de ex500 oder?
als Speichen sind die sapim Race vollkommen ausreichend und auf Grund der Demissionen auch sinnvoller.
gewicht weiß ich nicht genau aber ca. 100gr schwerer müsste hinkommen.


----------



## hanne86 (15. April 2010)

hanne86 schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> ich wollte meine K18 180/160 an meinem 314er durch ne Louise 180/180 ersetzen. Jetzt weiß ich nicht genau welche Adapter ich für den Rahmen und die Float RL 140 brauche.
> 
> Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?




hat sich mittlerweile geklärt...


----------



## en_masse (15. April 2010)

Preis liegt wohl doch eher bei 380, hatte da wohl was vergessen anzuklicken...

Ja, genau meine die 500ex.

@ hanne 86: Gute Entscheidung ;-) Die K18 fand ich auch etwas anstrengend. Die ganze Zeit am klimpern und ein echt hässlicher Druckpunkt. Hab auf XT umgerüstet und bin echt froh. Seitdem ist ruhe im Haus...


----------



## en_masse (16. April 2010)

Kinder Kinder, hab mir soeben die hope pro 2 bestellt.

Freu mich schon wie ein Schneekönig ;-)

Was haltet Ihr denn davon die Nabe mit der dicken DT-Swiss Achse zu verbinden?

http://www.actionsports.de/Schnellspanner/DT-Swiss-RWS-Thru-Bolt-MTB-Schnellspanner::20977.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (16. April 2010)

@papa

servus.. hast du für mein zesty ein paar von den klemmringen für die griffe? würde nen schwung bestellen wenn du die hast... wüsste nicht wo ich die sonst herbekomme.. die man sonst so bestellen kann haben alle noch einen dummen schriftzug eingraviert  will so ein original klemmgriff wieder, da mir ein roter schon zerkratzt ist 

hätte gerne 4stück in silber und 4stück rot

wäre der wahnsinn ..

gruß alex


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. April 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> Kinder Kinder, hab mir soeben die hope pro 2 bestellt.
> 
> Freu mich schon wie ein Schneekönig ;-)
> 
> ...


 Ich Fahr die FR440 Nabe mit der 10 mm TrueBold Achse im Froggy. Ich glaube man muss das Bike schon sehr hart ran nehmen wenn man den Unterschied zum normalen Schnellspanner merkt. Nimm die Standart 135 mm Nabe und besorg dir einen vernünftigen Schnellspanner (z.B. Shimano XT oder XTR, alles Metall, kein Plastik).


----------



## Climax_66 (18. April 2010)

Wegen Reifen,
Ich fahr den 2,4er Fat Albert auf Mavic SLR Räder (09er 914er Zesty) ohne Probleme,
habe sogar im Winter den Muddy Marry 2,35 auf den SLR gefahren auch ohne Probleme und ich hab 95kg.
Ich geb nicht viel auf Empfehlungen und probier es einfach aus.
Fahr in einer fast reinen Enduro Truppe mit und kann über die angeblichen reinen CC Laufräder keine Nachteile feststellen bis jetzt hat ich noch nie Schaden auch wo andere Speichenabrisse hatten.


----------



## en_masse (18. April 2010)

@ climax: Das einzige Problem das ich bisher mit dem XT Systemlaufrad hatte war ein defekter Freilauf. Total plötzlich hat das Ding blockiert.
Zum Glück stand ich gerade fast...

Aber arschteuer das Teil.

@ freizeit: Das beruhigt mich. Schon Geld gespart ;-)
XT Spanner fahre ich im Moment auch und hatte noch keine Probleme.
Aber wenn ich bei meinem Bike extrem reintrete und mit dem Lenker dagegen halte höre ich, dass sich an meinem Hinterbau was verdreht (Bremsscheibe schleift leicht). Liegt aber sicher daran, dass ich so eine unglaubliche Maschine bin ;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. April 2010)

War ein paar Tage nicht da. Morgen bekommen alle ne Antwort.


----------



## Rotti84 (19. April 2010)

Hi,

weiss jemand ob die Griffe hier auf das Zesty passen?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Griffe/Aerozine-MTB-Lock-On-Griffe::17594.html

gruß


----------



## RealNBK (19. April 2010)

nein, es ist doch bekannt dass diese französischen Hersteller alle den so genannten 3 7/8 franz. Zoll-Standard verweden. Man kann NUR weiße Griffe verwenden, die Laiperre verkauft. Ansonsten erlischt garantie und leben.


----------



## Rotti84 (19. April 2010)

danke für die sinnfreie antwort


----------



## RealNBK (19. April 2010)

dann überlege einfach mal warum ich es geschrieben haben könnte.... Könnte es evtl. sein dass es keinen grund gibt die teile nicht montieren zu können?
War nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## hopfer (19. April 2010)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiss jemand ob die Griffe hier auf das Zesty passen?
> 
> ...



wie gesagt auf dein Rad passen eigentlich alle Griffe.
die auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (19. April 2010)




----------



## hopfer (19. April 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


>



ja, schon, hast recht, aber jeder hatte mal keine Ahnung...


----------



## Rotti84 (19. April 2010)

andere frage, ... weiss einer was der rahmen bei einem zesty 314 kostet?


----------



## alex1980 (19. April 2010)

Zesty Rahmen werden nicht einzeln verkauft...


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. April 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> ja, schon, hast recht, aber jeder hatte mal keine Ahnung...



Das war auch nicht ironisch gemeint. Fand die Antwort wirklich witzig !


----------



## hopfer (20. April 2010)

Na dann


----------



## Rotti84 (21. April 2010)

Noch eine Frage hab ich... hätte gern xt shifter, kann ich die nehmen?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k419/a5171/xt-rapidfire-sl-m-770-set.html

Passen die, oder muss ich da auf was achten? Aufm 314er sind ja nur die deore shifter drauf...mit den xt shiftern soll es knackiger sein beim schalten..stimmt das?

sorry, für die ewige fragerei, aber lieber einmal zuviel als zu wenig 

gruß


----------



## alex1980 (21. April 2010)

dann lieber zu wenig...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. April 2010)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage hab ich... hätte gern xt shifter, kann ich die nehmen?
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k419/a5171/xt-rapidfire-sl-m-770-set.html
> 
> Passen die, oder muss ich da auf was achten? Aufm 314er sind ja nur die deore shifter drauf...mit den xt shiftern soll es knackiger sein beim schalten..stimmt das?
> ...


Shimano Shifter 3/9- Fach sind kompatibel zu allen 3/9 Fach Schaltungen von Shimano. 
Auch Saint Shifter, obwohl von Shimano nur als 2/9-fach ausgewiesen.
Wenn du die Shifter wechseln willst: überleg dir wo du die montieren willst: Wenn du mit einem Finger bremst, dann schiebst du die Bremshebel so weit nach innen, dass du mit dem Zeigefinger das Ende des Bremshebels greiftst (Bester Hebelweg). Dann baust du die Shifter am besten zwischen Bremse und Griff, damit du nicht so weit nach innen fassen must zum schalten. 
Da sind dann die Saint Shifter besser geeignet als die XT oder XTR- Shifter, da der vordere Trigger ca. 1, 5 cm kürzer ausfällt. Das passt vom Greifen wesentlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (21. April 2010)

danke freizeit-biker !


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. April 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Shimano Shifter 3/9- Fach sind kompatibel zu allen 3/9 Fach Schaltungen von Shimano.
> Auch Saint Shifter, obwohl von Shimano nur als 2/9-fach ausgewiesen.
> Wenn du die Shifter wechseln willst: überleg dir wo du die montieren willst: Wenn du mit einem Finger bremst, dann schiebst du die Bremshebel so weit nach innen, dass du mit dem Zeigefinger das Ende des Bremshebels greiftst (Bester Hebelweg). Dann baust du die Shifter am besten zwischen Bremse und Griff, damit du nicht so weit nach innen fassen must zum schalten.
> Da sind dann die Saint Shifter besser geeignet als die XT oder XTR- Shifter, da der vordere Trigger ca. 1, 5 cm kürzer ausfällt. Das passt vom Greifen wesentlich besser.



Ich würde dir die Saint Trigger empfehlen, sind noch knackiger als die XT

Gruss MArco


----------



## vitaminc (22. April 2010)

Sodele, gestern mal wieder ne Ausfahrt gehabt.

End vom Tag:
1. nach 300km Gesamtfahrtzeit erneut Platten im hinteren RaceKing
2. Schaltung des vorderen Kranzes geht nicht mehr, Grund: Die Außenhülle der Schaltzüge hat es an einer Stelle zerfetzt, und Schaltzug ist geknickt.

Ich denke ich werde mir nen Schlauch in den RaceKing ziehen, bis der vordere RK kaputt ist, dann komplett neue Mäntel kaufen. Böser Brief an Conti gibts obendrauf. Und Schaltzug lasse ich von nem Händler in meiner Nähe machen, weil is ja keine Garantie und kann schonmal passieren. Selber machen kann ich sowas noch nicht.


Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Asha'man (22. April 2010)

@vitaminc: Der Raceking ist ein Wettkampfreifen. Leichtgewicht und Rollwiderstand waren die wichtigsten Kriterien. Das mann sich mit den dünnen Mänteln häufiger Platten einfährt ist bekannt. Der RK ist einfach in den meisten Fällen die falsche Wahl für ein Zesty. Bringt aber im Katalog das Gewicht nach unten und da viele (selbst Erfahrene Biker) nach Gewicht kaufen...kommen halt die Marketingabteilungen der Hersteller auf solche blöden Ideen.

Wenn du mit dem Zesty Marathons fahren möchtest, dann macht der RK oder Racing Ralph oder ... je nach Wetter- und Bodenbeschaffenheit sinn.


----------



## RealNBK (22. April 2010)

Frage: Hast du einen UST Race King? Den halte ich schon für recht pannensicher, aber ganz ehrlich: Was kann der Reifenhersteller für deine Platten? Warum einen Bösen Brief? Das kann mit jedem Reifen passieren. Mit leichten eher als mit schweren.
Übrigens: Falls es sich um einen Schlauchlosreifen handelt kannst du die meisten platten (Dornen, kleine durchschläge) mit Dichtmilch schließen. Das geht sogar on the fly, so dass du warscheinlich den nächsten platten gar nicht mitbekommst.


----------



## vitaminc (22. April 2010)

Ok, mal sehen, Danke erstmal

Ja, es ist die UST Version. Innerhalb von 5 Monaten bereits 2mal Platten. Das bei einem Reifen der UVP: 50 EUR kostet. Da kann ich auch ne Schlauchversion fahren, die ist da nicht weniger pannensicher, und kostet gerade mal nen Bruchteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (22. April 2010)

Weiss jemand, was ein Schaltzug mit samt Ummantelung für den vorderen Kranz der Shimano Bremse am Lapierre Zesty 514 kostet?


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. April 2010)

Den gibts nicht als Originalersatzteil.
Ein Meter Aussenhülle und einen Innenzug samt Endhülsen sollte so zwischen 5,- und 8,- Euro kosten. 
Bekommst du bei jedem Bikedealer.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. April 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, was ein Schaltzug mit samt Ummantelung für den vorderen Kranz der Shimano Bremse am Lapierre Zesty 514 kostet?


Himmel, kann es sein dass du eien Bikehändler deines Vertrauens brauchst?


----------



## Asha'man (23. April 2010)

@vitaminc: Fährst du Milch in den Reifen? Wenn nein, dann besorg dir gleich mal die NoTubes Milch. Wirkt wunder.


----------



## RealNBK (23. April 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ok, mal sehen, Danke erstmal
> 
> Ja, es ist die UST Version. Innerhalb von 5 Monaten bereits 2mal Platten. Das bei einem Reifen der UVP: 50 EUR kostet. Da kann ich auch ne Schlauchversion fahren, die ist da nicht weniger pannensicher, und kostet gerade mal nen Bruchteil.



Hallo! Das ist geländeradsport. Hier wird nicht auf Tartan gefahren. Der Preis hat nichts mit der Pannensicherheit zu tun, sondern mit den speziellen anderen Qualitäten. Und natürlich mit jeder Menge Marketing und ein wenig mit der Herstellung
Milch ist aber wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------



## hergie (24. April 2010)

hallo werte gemeinschaft, 

ich bin neu hier und brauch mal eure erfahrung. 

ich hab mir letztes jahr im november ein lapierre x control 210 gekauft, als einstieg in den mtb sport (komme vom rennrad fahren). 

mittlerweile macht mir mtb fahren mehr spaß als ich anfangs gedacht habe und ich suche ein am-bike, da ich so einfach mehr bergab fahren kann und trotzdem bergauf nicht schieben muss ;-) 
das x-control ist mir einfach zu cc lastig, ich brauche also ein bike, das ein breiteres spektrum abdecken kann. 

war heute bei meinem händler gewesen, der hat mir ein zesty 314 aus dem jahr 2009 angeboten. leider hatte ich einen bikeunfall und kann zur zeit nicht biken, also auch keine probefahrt beim händler machen. 

mir gefällt das zesty sehr gut, nur scheint es mir ein wenig zu racig zu sein, wenn ich mir die sitzposition so angucke, im vergleich zu anderen am-bikes. 

die racige, getreckte sitzposition ist auch bei meinem x-con trol das problem, obwohl ich vom rennrad komme, ist mir dier sitzposition zu gestreckt, und ich bekomme nach längeren touren schmerzen im rücken. 

also wie ist eure meinung zur sitzposition ?

vielen dank.


----------



## RealNBK (24. April 2010)

Die Sitzposition ist schon recht sportlich ausgelegt. Allerdings rede ich von der 2010er Version. Die ist glaube ich etwas länger geworden.
Ich würde das aktuelle Zesty als tourenrad mit sehr viel Vortrieb bezeichnen. Da der Hinterbau aber eben sehr viel FW hat und diesen auch (je nach dämpfer zu) gut frei gibt kann es eben mehr. Das Steigvermögen ist trotz des vielen FW und der hohen lenk und sitzposition kaum eingeschränkt.
Ein wenig an der Lenk und sitzzone zu schrauben lohnt sich aber bei so ziemlich jedem Serienrad. Das wäre zufall wenn alles passt.


----------



## tuubaduur (24. April 2010)

UST und Milch

Auch mal ne Frage dazu. Wie bekomme ich ide Milch i den Reifen, habe die originalen Scandi Ventile. Geht die Milch da durch oder soll ich ein Loch in den Reifen picksen?

Oder doch lieber auf Milch verzichten.

Fahre den 2,4er Nobby Nic UST.

Gruss tuubaduur


----------



## RealNBK (24. April 2010)

den ventileinsatz kann man herausschrauben. Ganz einfach linksrum drehen. es gibt ein extra kleines werkzeug dafür, aber mit einer kleinen zange gehts genauso gut. Ansonsten kann man das zeug auch einfach in den reifen kippen wenn man eine seite teilweise von der felge zieht. Ist aber umständlicher und unnötig.
Denk dran dass man bei UST Reifen nur sehr wenig braucht und lieber alle 2 Monate etwas nachkippen sollte als alles gleich rein hauen. Gibt nur klumpen und macht bei UST keinen Sinn. Wenn es leichter gehen soll machen LUST oder normale reifen mehr sinn. Dann mit etwas mehr milch.


----------



## Asha'man (25. April 2010)

Loch in den Reifen? Freiwillig? Neeee! 

Den Reifen nicht ganz aufziehen. Dann Milch an der Felge vorbei in den Reifen. Den Reifen drehen, damit die Milch woannersch hin läuft. Dann den Reifen ganz aufziehen. Taddaaaa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paolo (25. April 2010)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> UST und Milch
> 
> Auch mal ne Frage dazu. Wie bekomme ich ide Milch i den Reifen, habe die originalen Scandi Ventile. Geht die Milch da durch oder soll ich ein Loch in den Reifen picksen?
> 
> ...



Ventileinsatz rausschrauben und einfüllen. Alles andere führt nur dazu das die Milch beim Aufpumpen rumsaut.


----------



## Mountainmikel (25. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich weiß ja nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber mich würde mal interessieren wieviel bar ihr in den Dämpfer reinpumpt? Ich wiege so um 80 kg und habe ihn mal 15 bar mitgegeben. Zuviel oder zuwenig?
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Michl


----------



## hanne86 (25. April 2010)

am einfachsten ist es wenn du dich nach dem SAG-Indikator richtest. Zumindest grob. Vorsichtig  aufs Rad aufsteigen, "platz nehmen", SAG-Indikator am besten von jemand zweitem ablesen lassen. Die Feinabstimmung nimmst du dann nach persönlicher Vorliebe vor.


----------



## Mountainmikel (25. April 2010)

Hallo nochmal,
was mich an dem SAG-Indikator etwas verwirrt sind eben die Angaben 15 und 19. Ist das die Bar-Zahl? Habe das Rad heute das erste Mal bewegt, und es war zu weich (knapp 10 bar). Habe den Dämpfer dann mal auf 15bar aufgepumpt, bin danach aber noch nicht gefahren.
Michl


----------



## hergie (25. April 2010)

dann fahr doch mal ;-)

einfach mal ausprobieren und bei der ersten richtigen tour die dämpferpumpe mitnehmen und ggf nachjustieren.


----------



## RealNBK (25. April 2010)

das sind glaube ich keine bar angaben. Das sind in mm der Dämpferhub.
15 bar sind aber warscheinlich ok. wiege etwas weniger und fahre so 14,5.


----------



## hopfer (25. April 2010)

weder noch!
das ist der Negativ Federweg / sag in %


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. April 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> weder noch!
> das ist der Negativ Federweg / sag in %



Das stimmt nicht. Dämpferhub in mm ist richtig.

Wie bereits beschrieben, am besten draufsetzten und einstellen. Einfacher als mit der Anzeige gehts kaum.


----------



## Lutsch (26. April 2010)

Inzwischen ist meine Felge vom VR hinüber (XT Systemlaufrad) und eine neue Felge mit Umspeichen ist nicht gerade günstig. 

Dachte vielleicht an den Crossride mit 15mm Steckachse, ist günstig, sieht gut aus, der Freilauf ist nicht so laut wie bei Hope aber leider auch kein Leichtgewicht. Zur Stabilität weiß ich natürlich auch nichts, habe nur immer mal was gehört das es schwierig sein kann Ersatzteile zu bekommen.

Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (26. April 2010)

Hat schonmal jemand an sein Zesty 314 einen anderen Dämpfer von Fox rangebaut? Einen mit Lockout? Derzeit ist ja nur der Float R verbaut ohne lockout... passt da überhaupt ein anderer dämpfer rein? Gibts da erfahrungen dazu?


gruß


----------



## hopfer (26. April 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Dämpferhub in mm ist richtig.
> 
> Wie bereits beschrieben, am besten draufsetzten und einstellen. Einfacher als mit der Anzeige gehts kaum.



Ja, shit hast recht 


@Rotti84

was fehlt dir den am Dämpfer? die zu schalt bare Plattform vom RP2 bzw RP23?


----------



## Rotti84 (26. April 2010)

fehlen tut mir eigentlich nix.. aber wäre trotzdem irgendwie gut wenn ich den dämpfer komplett auf hart bzw. aus stellen kann... haben ja die 514 - 914 auch oder?


----------



## Asha'man (26. April 2010)

@Rotti: Die haben die Plattform. Wirkt sich auf die Druckstufe aus. D.h. er federt etwas unwilliger ein. Braucht man beim Zesty meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht. Ich habs am 714 und nutze es nicht.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. April 2010)

@Rotti: Das ist rausgeschmissenes Geld. Das Zesty geht so sauber berghoch, da brauchst du keine Blockierung. Damit handelst du dir in schwierigerem Glände nur Nachteile ein. 
Wenn du einen RP2 oder 23 einbauen willst, dann fahr der R bis er Mucken macht. Dann kannst du dir die 100 Servicekosten pro Jahr sparen und dann in einen anderen Dämpfer investieren.


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. April 2010)

Find ich auch, den Platformdämpfer kann man sich beim Zesty sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (26. April 2010)

ja, den Dämpfer würde ich auch nur wechseln wenn der mal in die Jahre gekommen ist... deswegen auch meine frage ob es überhaupt gehen würde ..aber die höheren zestys haben ja auch nen anderen verbaut...

finde, wenn ich gerade ausfahre und mich aufstelle und voll reintrete in die pedale, dass der dämpfer dann schon mitwippt und deshalb dachte ich an einen dmäpfer mit lock funktion... bis ich mir einen solchen dämpfer kaufe muss ich ihn wohl etwas härter aufpumpen oder

gruß


----------



## Rotti84 (26. April 2010)

Anderes Thema:

Fahrt ihr Zesty Fahrer eigentlich mit klickies oder mit platform pedale? 
Hab derzeit noch die geschenkten plastikteile vom händler drauf und weiss einfach nicht welche ich mir kaufen soll... die plattforms sind mir fast alle zu schwer und globig oder einfach viel zu teuer.. und bei klickies hab ich angst das es mich auf die schnau** hauen wird.. allerdings ist die kontrolle beim fahren sicher die beste (da man ja eins mit dem bike ist, sofern man es kann)..
solche kombi dinger sind irgendwie nix halbes und nix ganzes 

gruß


----------



## RealNBK (26. April 2010)

Wenn du touren fahren willst gibts meiner meinung nach nichts besseres wie klickies.
Ich bekomme bei längeren Strecken auf einem Plattformpedal knieschmerzen weil der Fuß so fest arritiert ist. Time Pedale machen auch nach stunnden keine probleme.

@Lutsch: Was hat du denn an der Felge zerstört, und vor allem bei was?
Ich würde von Mavic systemlaufradätzen abraten. Da kommst du vom Regen in die Traufe und wirst sogar nochmal schwerer.
Meine Empfehlung sind Hopenaben mit Felgen deiner Wahl. Kommt drauf wan was du samit machen willst. Die Hopenaben sind für alles gut, halten und leicht zu servicen.
Speichen halt 2.0-1.8er wenn es nicht zu teuer werden soll.

@Lockout: Würde ich nicht machen. Braucht es nicht. Klar kann man auch mit zugedrehter Plattform den Dämpfer noch minimal zum wippen brigen, aber dazu braucht es schon den willen. Und das was man verliert an kraft und zeit kann man für das geld mit besseren Laufrädern wieder reinholen.
Ganz ohne Plattform wäre aber denke ich nicht so sinnvoll bei so viel FW. 
Keine Ahnung wie der einfache Float R abgestimmt ist und ob es sich da lohnen würde in einen RP2 zu investieren.


----------



## Asha'man (27. April 2010)

@Rotti: Mach dir nicht zu viele Gedanken, wann was wippt. Das Fahrwerk des Zesty geht sehr gut und Wippfrei bergauf. Provozieren kannst du wippen auch mit ProPedal (Plattform) im Wiegetritt. Nur erstens fährt man lange Anstiege am effektivsten im Sitzen. Im Stehen nur bei Sprints und zur temporären Benutzung anderer Muskulatur. Und die Kraft die da im Wippen verloren geht ist nicht riesig. Lass den Dämpfer drin und sei glücklich. Mehr brauchts nicht. Ich hab den RP23 und fahre Marathons mit dem Rad und selbst da benutze ich es nicht.

Click vs. Plattform: Es gibt für und wieder. Plattform sind generell erstmal Knieschonender, da du deine Füße i.d.R. automatisch in die für dich ergonomischste Position bringst. Mit Klickpedalen (vor allem mit welchen, die wenig Bewegungsfreiheit bieten) kann eine falsche Einstellung der Pedalplatten schnell zu echten Knieproblemen führen. Pedalieren ist mit Cleats effektiver. Du kannst runder treten und benutzt mehr und andere Muskelgruppen. Effektiv treten mit Cleats will gelernt sein und das dauert u.U. viele 1000km. Dann ist man aber klar im Vorteil. Man kommt in der Regel immer schnell genug aus den Cleats raus. Schwieriger finde ich im schwierigen Gelände schnell genug rein zu kommen. 
Im technischen Gelände ist man mit Plattformpedalen wesentlich besser bedient. Man kommt sofort rein und raus. Selbst eine nicht perfekte Stellung auf dem Pedal gibt mit den richtigen Schuhen genug halt. FiveTens + lange dünne Pins gibt sehr guten Halt auf dem Pedal. 

Ich fahre auf dem Froggy Plattform und auf dem Zesty clicks. Fahre aber auch alles, wo es wirklich technisch wird lieber mit dem Frosch und das Zesty nur noch auf Touren/Marathons. Ich komme auch mit Clicks im Gelände gut zurecht, fühle mich mit Plattform aber wohler. Was für dich besser ist, musst du selber wissen. Das Gewicht ignorier ruhig mal. 200g mehr oder weniger sind wurscht. Gewicht wird überbewertet. 
Die Jungs mit den 9kg CC Feilen shcauen mich immer schief an, wenn ich bei schlechtem Wetter mit 140mm Fully und NobbyNics den Marathon antrete. 
Viele davon überhole ich dann sowohl bergauf, als auch bergab mit dem Zesty. Carbon statt Kondition hilft nicht und im Schlamm bringen dir Racing Ralph und Race Kings eben auch nicht nur Vorteile.


----------



## Rotti84 (27. April 2010)

Ja dann werd ichs wohl bei plattform pedalen lassen.. habs eigentlich eh mit dem knie (knorpelschaden etc.)

wie findet ihr die am zesty? http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MT...le::19830.html

gruß


----------



## hopfer (27. April 2010)

ein Klassiker welche hier viele fahren dürften sind die NC-17 Sudpin III S-pro:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...le/-NC-17-Sudpin-III-S-Pro-Pedale::10610.html

zu den von dir gezeigten Pedalen kann ich nichts sagen außer das sie recht filigran aussehen und vielleicht nicht so robust sind.


----------



## Mountainmikel (27. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe die Wellgo MG1 montiert und bin sehr zufrieden. Klasse Preis- Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Michl


----------



## Asha'man (27. April 2010)

Sudpin 3 sind verhältnismässig leicht. Darauf achten, dass du die langen Pins hast. Meine Freundin hat die Sudpin 3 mit kurzen Pins...taugt nix. 

Sehr guten Grip bieten auch Truvativ Holzfeller (optimal mit FiveTen). Nachteil: Etwa 150g schwerer, als SP3.


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. April 2010)

Bisher keine besseren gefahren als die Studpin III.
- Echte Schienbeinschmeichler ! -


----------



## RealNBK (28. April 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Plattform sind generell erstmal Knieschonender, da du deine Füße i.d.R. automatisch in die für dich ergonomischste Position bringst. Mit Klickpedalen (vor allem mit welchen, die wenig Bewegungsfreiheit bieten) kann eine falsche Einstellung der Pedalplatten schnell zu echten Knieproblemen führen.


Ich will keine Grundsatzdiskussion anstoßen, aber da steckt ein Fehler Drin.
Zwar kann mann bei Plattformpedalen (und genauso bei jedem Cleat) die richtige Position für das Knie einstellen, nur ist das knie selten ein so einachsiges gelenk wie man es sich vorstellt. Fast jeder Mensch eiert beim pedalieren mit dem Knie. Das Knie versucht sich also auch schief mitzudrehen. Daran hindert es aber ein festes Clickpedal, geauso wie ein gutes Plattformpedal. Das machen viele Knie mit, manche aber auch nicht.
Am sinnvollsten sind deshalb Time pedale da diese ein großzügiges Spiel zusallen, ohne dass dabei der Mechanismus vorgespannt wird. (siehe Eggbeater) Der Fuß kann sich hier völlig frei bewegen.
Möchte andere Pedale nicht schlecht reden, hier muss jeder selbst entscheiden, aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich bestätigen das Time am kniefreundlichsten ist. Besonders wenn man mehr als 2 Stunden unterwegs ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## en_masse (28. April 2010)

Hatte immer mächtige Knieprobleme mit Shimano Cleats.
Sitzposition war schon richtig eingestellt, daher habe ich auf die TIME gewechselt.
Habe keinerlei Knieprobleme mehr, allerdings lösen die natürlich auch nicht so präzise aus wie die Shimanos. Habe mich aber daran gewöhnt und fahre sie trotz des recht hohen Gewichts an meinem Hardtail und am Zesty.
Auch im Bikepark (Bad Wildbad) bin ich in Klickies gefahren und es ist noch alles an Ort und Stelle.

Im Moment habe ich aber Plattformpedale auf dem Zesty, da ich endlich nen sauberen Bunnyhop können will und mich mit Klickies immer selbst bescheiss.


----------



## RealNBK (28. April 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> Habe keinerlei Knieprobleme mehr, allerdings lösen die natürlich auch nicht so präzise aus wie die Shimanos. Habe mich aber daran gewöhnt und fahre sie trotz des recht hohen Gewichts an meinem Hardtail und am Zesty.



Ich finde Time ziemlich präzise. Es knallt schön laut wenn man ein oder auslöst und man weiß immer dass man eingeklickt ist. Flühlt sich aber warscheinlich wegen dem Spiel "unpäziser" als Shimano an.
Tolle haltbare Pedale jedenfalls.


----------



## mkernbach (29. April 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Bisher keine besseren gefahren als die Studpin III.
> - Echte Schienbeinschmeichler ! -



kann ich so unterschreiben...


----------



## en_masse (29. April 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Es knallt schön laut wenn man ein oder auslöst und man weiß immer dass man eingeklickt ist.



Bei meinen 2 Paar knallt nichts. Da geht es ziemlich leise zur Sache. Habe aber die Federspannung auch auf der voreingestellten Härte. Hast Du Deine erhöht?


----------



## Rotti84 (29. April 2010)

Weiss jemand was der Lenker und der Vorbau beim Zesty wiegen?

Gibt es eigentlich auch andere Lenker von Lapierre selbst zu kaufen?

Gruß


----------



## RealNBK (29. April 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> Bei meinen 2 Paar knallt nichts. Da geht es ziemlich leise zur Sache. Habe aber die Federspannung auch auf der voreingestellten Härte. Hast Du Deine erhöht?



Ich habe leider noch keine neues XS Modelle. Nur so ziemlich alle die es davor gab mit den runden Bügel-Draht. Die brauchte man nicht einstellen Vielleicht sind die neuen leiser?


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre seit ner Ewigkeit die Time Z, eben weil ich die Shimano auch nicht vertrage. ich habe deformierte Kniescheiben und merke da so unflexible Cleatssysteme wie die Japaner sofort. Und zwar negativ. Außerdem sind die Time Pedale viel unempfindlicher gegen Dreck. Voll nervig, wenn du im Park mal schiebst und dann vor lauter Matsch nicht mehr in die Pedale kommst...


----------



## thomasbee (1. Mai 2010)

Mal ne Frage zu den Mountain King 2.2 *Tubeless* auf der Shimano Felge:
Die Dinger verlieren schon sehr schnell Luft, ich muss definitiv jede Woche mindestens einmal pumpen. Ist das normal? Besonders der Hinterreifen verliert schnell Luft in ein paar Tagen bis er schliesslich komplett platt ist. Kann man da was machen oder ist das eben so bei Tubeless?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Mai 2010)

Du kannst da Dichtungsmilch reimpacken. Dann sollte die Luft schon halten. Ist halt nur eine Sauerei wenn du da mal dran musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (2. Mai 2010)

Hi,

weiss jemand was die im zesty 314 verbaute Kassette Shimano HG61 9S 11X34 wiegt ?

Bringt der Umbau auf XT Kassette CS-M770 11-34 etwas? Ich vermute mal das die xt leichter ist, aber um wieviel? Bringts ausserdem noch was?

Gruß


----------



## lugggas (2. Mai 2010)

genaue Werte kann ich dir nicht nennen, sollte aber sowohl beim Gewicht als auch bei der Steifigkeit einiges bringen.


----------



## RealNBK (2. Mai 2010)

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php

Das Tubeless schneller luft verliert als Schläuche ist normal. Allerdings halten meine <contis auf der shimano felge locker 2 wochen die luft.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Mai 2010)

@Rotti: Kann das sein das du dir am liebsten nur den Rahmen gekauft hättest?
Wenn deine Fragen so weitergehen, dann hast du bald alle Anbauteile am Bike durch.


----------



## Rotti84 (2. Mai 2010)

@freizeit-biker:

ja kommt mir auch bald so vor  
Will eigentlich nur schauen wo ich noch überall was machen kann.. gewichtstechnisch und funktions bzw. qualitätsmäßig

Und das würde ich dann eben nach und nach ändern

gruß


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Mai 2010)

Wenn der alte Kranz hin ist, dann nimm dir einen XT-Kranz. Da sitzen die einzelnen Scheiben auf einem Alu- Spider. Das mag etwas Gewicht bringen, aber mit mit Sicherheit eine bessere Schaltperformace weil die einzelnen grossen Scheiben recht ordenlich gebogen werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (2. Mai 2010)

hab das zweitgrößte ritzel an einer xt aber auch schon verbogen. Es bringt nicht wirklich nennenswerte vorteile von der schaltperformance, ist aber gut 70gramm leichter und nicht allzuteuer. Mit alu lockring gehen nochmal 7 gramm.


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Mai 2010)

Nimm eine SLX 80 Cassette. Viel günstiger und ist auch ein Aluspider.


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. Mai 2010)

Die HG 61 wiegt 386g. 
Die SLX hat zwar ein Aluspider und ist unwesentlich schwerer als die XT oder XO, jedoch ist der Spider nur auf den ersten drei Zahnrädern.
Vorsicht bei Naben mit Alu Freilaufkörper wie Hope, Tune etc.


----------



## Beckinio (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen...möchte mir vielleicht ein zweites Laufradsatz kaufen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen welches gute und günstige wären. Der Sinn des zweiten Satzes liegt dabei auf Race Reifen manchmal umzuwechseln. Muss also nicht ganz so stabil und kräftig sein. Hat jemand vielleicht ein Tip. Habe ein 09er 514.


----------



## en_masse (3. Mai 2010)

Hab mir jetzt auch einen zweiten Laufradsatz aufgebaut, aber bin da einen anderen Weg gegangen. 

Das verbaute XT Systemlaufrad ist in meinen Augen doch schon sehr leicht und recht schmal. Das habe ich mir zum "Sporttouren und Race" Laufrad gemacht.
Einfach Specialized Turbo Schläuche rein und Schwalbe NN drauf gezogen.

Als zweites Laufrad dann Hope Pro 2 mit DT-Swiss EX500 (Empfehlung aus dem Forum) , und Fat Albert drauf. Sehr sehr geil, kann ich nur empfehlen.

Jetzt habe ich nen leisen, leichten Laufradsatz und eine knatternde Enduro Version ;-)


----------



## Asha'man (3. Mai 2010)

Habt ihr es irgendwie hinbekommen, dass ihr den LRS wechseln könnt, ohne die Bremsen neu einstellen zu müssen?

Bei mir ist zwischen XTR Systemlaufradsatz (günstig bekommen und für Rennen) und XT Systemlaufradsatz die Position der Scheiben leicht unterschiedlich. Das nervt ziemlich. Bremsbeläge ausrichten ist bei der Formula kein Spass.


----------



## Beckinio (3. Mai 2010)

Good call.....darüber habe ich noch garnicht gedacht.


----------



## thomasbee (3. Mai 2010)

Nochmal zu den Reifen: Ich habe in letzter Zeit mehrfach gesehen dass die 2010er Zesty offenbar ab Werk mit 2,4er Mountain King *vorne *ausgestattet sind (hinten mit 2.25 er Race King). Ich werde daher wohl bei meinem auch auf MK 2.4" vorne gehen und beim 2.25" MK hinten bleiben.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. Mai 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Habt ihr es irgendwie hinbekommen, dass ihr den LRS wechseln könnt, ohne die Bremsen neu einstellen zu müssen?
> 
> Bei mir ist zwischen XTR Systemlaufradsatz (günstig bekommen und für Rennen) und XT Systemlaufradsatz die Position der Scheiben leicht unterschiedlich. Das nervt ziemlich. Bremsbeläge ausrichten ist bei der Formula kein Spass.


 
Bei IS2000, also Standart 6 Loch Naben kannst du z.B. mit Syntace Shims die Scheibe in 1/10mm Schritten ausrichten. Evtl. kannst du ja 6 Loch Scheiben mit dem Centerlock Adapter verwenden. Ein oder zwei Shims verträgt der Adapter zum Ausrichten sicherlich.


----------



## Asha'man (3. Mai 2010)

Ich habe die Centerlock Adapter (leider auch noch einmal von Formula und einmal von Shimano)  + Formula 6 Loch Scheiben. Wenn mir noch jemand bestätigt, dass sowas geht und kein Risiko birgt, kann ich das probieren. 

Plug and Play wäre nämlich wesentlich angenehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. Mai 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ich habe die Centerlock Adapter (leider auch noch einmal von Formula und einmal von Shimano) + Formula 6 Loch Scheiben. Wenn mir noch jemand bestätigt, dass sowas geht und kein Risiko birgt, kann ich das probieren.
> 
> Plug and Play wäre nämlich wesentlich angenehmer.


Bei den normalen IS2000 Aufnahmen fahr ich schon seit Jahren so. Und die Adapter stellen prinzipiell ja den gleichen Aufbau dar. 
Sonst schreib den Jo Klieber von Syntace an und frag mal an was Syntace davon hält.


----------



## en_masse (3. Mai 2010)

Muss zugeben, dass ich meine leichten Laufräder noch kein einziges mal montiert habe seitdem ich die Hope Nabe habe. Bin jetzt auchmal gespannt wie die XT Laufräder reinpassen.


----------



## alex1980 (6. Mai 2010)

Nun ises endlich da, mein Traumbike...
Geändert wurde: Easton Haven Laufräder, Thomson Masterpiece, Thomson Elite X4, Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker, Acid 2 Pedale.
Bissle viel rot vielleicht, Pedale, Griffe und Bremssattel hätten evtl. schwarz gemusst... 
Fährt sich abgöttisch geil das Teil, vielen Dank an die Hibike Dudes, speziell an Daniel.


----------



## Rotti84 (6. Mai 2010)

Angeber !!! 

echt geil... was hast gezahlt ..deutlich über 5000,- mit den änderungen oder?


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. Mai 2010)

Fast zu schön zum fahren.....


----------



## spykie (6. Mai 2010)

Bei mir regnet es seit letzten Freitag fast ununterbrochen, und jetzt kommst Du mit Sonnenschein Bildern daher. Man bist Du grausam!!!
Spaß beiseite Ein TRAUMHAFT schönes Bike hast Du da, Die Reifencombo ist die so gewollt?
Gruß


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Mai 2010)

Lapierre Treffen Willingen

Es freut mich, euch allen mitteilen zu können, dass die Firma Lapierre am 29. und 30. Mai im Bikepark  Willingen mit einigen Testrädern vertreten sein wird.  Vor allem langhubige bikes ab 14 cm werden zur Verfügung stehen.
Fragen rund ums Thema Lapierre könnt ihr an diesem Wochenende direkt an den für unser Gebiet zuständigen Firmenmitarbeiter stellen.
Für Testfahrten ist ein GÜLTIGER Personalausweis absolut erforderlich. Aber das solltet ihr von Eurem lokalen Dealer her kennen.
Wir freuen uns schon drauf alte und neue Gesichter zu sehen! Bis bald!


----------



## alex1980 (6. Mai 2010)

spykie schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite Ein TRAUMHAFT schönes Bike hast Du da, Die Reifencombo ist die so gewollt?
> Gruß



vielen Dank, die Reifencombo ist die Orginale von Lapierre, der RaceKing ist natürlich bei nassen Bedingungen nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen...


----------



## bs99 (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

meine Freundin ist seit der Testfahrt nicht nur in mich sondern auch ins Zesty 214 verknallt. 

Was ist eurer Meinung nach die sinnvollste (Funktions-)Upgrade-Möglichkeit?
Ich hab mir gedacht die Recon mit der Motioncontrol-Druckstufe versehen... (ca. 45,-)

Die anderen Teile sind zwar nicht bling-bling aber doch funktionell.
Das Radl ist so ganz gut im Budget, also sind Ratschläge ala "das 514 nehmen" nicht zielführend 

Ich bitte um Meinungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (6. Mai 2010)

@alex1980: Also das rad ist echt sehr nett geworden und funktioniert bestimmt super. Aber warum du die schweren Easton laufräder genommen hast, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Mit guten naben bekommst du für das Geld ja einen brauchbaren und locker 250 gramm leichteren Custom-Satz mit ZTR Flow. Auch finde ich farbgebung und design etwas sehr aufdringlich und vor allem hier unpassend.


----------



## RealNBK (6. Mai 2010)

@bs99:
Ob du die Motioncontrol einheit brauchst würde ich einfach ausprobieren.
Funktionsmäßig würde ich die schweren Reifen und warscheinlich auch die schweren Schläuche gegen was leichteres Tauschen. Gegen was hängt davon ab wie, wann und wo du unterwegs bist.
Als übernächsten Schritt würde ich die Stüze, Vorbau und Lenker wechseln.
Danach evtl die Kurben wenn die KB krumm oder runter sind.
Die Krönung wären natürlich gute, leichte laufräder.


----------



## alex1980 (6. Mai 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> @alex1980: Also das rad ist echt sehr nett geworden und funktioniert bestimmt super. Aber warum du die schweren Easton laufräder genommen hast, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Mit guten naben bekommst du für das Geld ja einen brauchbaren und locker 250 gramm leichteren Custom-Satz mit ZTR Flow.



Das Zesty ist ein All Mountain Bike mit 140mm Federweg und kein 9kg Race Bike, die Eastons wiegen 1650 Gramm, das ist sehr leicht für den Einsatzzweck. Einen Laufradsatz der 1400 Gramm wiegt und genauso stabil ist, kannst du mir gerne mal zeigen...



RealNBK schrieb:


> Auch finde ich farbgebung und design etwas sehr aufdringlich und vor allem hier unpassend.



Was meinst du mit "vor allem hier unpassend" ?


----------



## hanne86 (6. Mai 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> ...und vor allem hier unpassend.



Soweit ich es dem Bild entnehmen kann handelt es sich um ein um ein Lapierre Zesty, ich finde es passt relativ gut in einen Thread der da heißt "Lapierre Zesty".

btw...hammer Maschine, gefällt mir!


----------



## tuubaduur (6. Mai 2010)

mein zesty hat keine zitrone!!!

gibt es trikots mit dieser zitrone?? wenn ja wo und was kostet das??

danke,tuubaduur


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Mai 2010)

trikots nicht, aber ich hab noch Aufkleber...irgendwo...hm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paolo (7. Mai 2010)

alex1980 schrieb:


> Nun ises endlich da, mein Traumbike...
> Geändert wurde: Easton Haven Laufräder, Thomson Masterpiece, Thomson Elite X4, Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker, Acid 2 Pedale.
> Bissle viel rot vielleicht, Pedale, Griffe und Bremssattel hätten evtl. schwarz gemusst...
> Fährt sich abgöttisch geil das Teil, vielen Dank an die Hibike Dudes, speziell an Daniel.




Schickes Rad! Kann es sein das ich dich damit in der Düsseldorfer Innenstadt Höhe Berliner Allee mal hab fahren sehen?
Wenn nicht, gibt es in Düsseldorf wohl noch ein zweites Carbon Zesty.


----------



## alex1980 (7. Mai 2010)

Paolo schrieb:


> Schickes Rad! Kann es sein das ich dich damit in der Düsseldorfer Innenstadt Höhe Berliner Allee mal hab fahren sehen?


Ja, das war bestimmt ich auf dem Hin- oder Rückweg zur Arbeit  Allerdings war ich da noch mit dem 714er als Testrad unterwegs. Ist ja lustig, so klein ist die Welt...


----------



## Paolo (7. Mai 2010)

Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst erinnere ich mich auch an einen weißen Schriftzug also 714er Zesty. 
Wo fährst du denn in der Umgebung mit dem Rad?


----------



## alex1980 (7. Mai 2010)

hab dir PN geschrieben...


----------



## Beckinio (7. Mai 2010)

Geiles Bike was Du da hast. Gefällt mir super....leider für mein Geldbeutel ein wenig zu teuer. Genua.....wo fährst Du denn in Düsseldorf mit so nem Radl. Auch im Bergische SG/RS wo ich herkomme? Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann man!Würde mich freuen! Habe ein weißen 514er (2009).


----------



## Asha'man (7. Mai 2010)

Kinners, ich bin aus Neuss.  Wieso schliesst ihr euch nichtmal unseren Touren an?

Machen hauptsächlich Freeride, aber gerne auch mal ne Tour.  Mein Zesty ist zur Zeit aber out of order. XT Nabe zum zweiten Mal kaputt und Shimano meldet sich nicht.  Die WH-M775 wären tolle Laufräder...wenn sie halten würden....


----------



## RealNBK (7. Mai 2010)

alex1980 schrieb:


> Das Zesty ist ein All Mountain Bike mit 140mm Federweg und kein 9kg Race Bike, die Eastons wiegen 1650 Gramm, das ist sehr leicht für den Einsatzzweck. Einen Laufradsatz der 1400 Gramm wiegt und genauso stabil ist, kannst du mir gerne mal zeigen...
> Was meinst du mit "vor allem hier unpassend" ?



Sorry, war nicht böse gemeint. Ich dacht auch dass du den Enduro Laufradsatz verbaut hast und nicht den XC. Der Endurosatz hat immerhin 2kg.
1650 Gramm sind zwar nicht auch nicht sonderlich leicht aber noch ganz gut. Mir wären es bei dem Gewicht halt zuwenig Speichen.

Mit "Hier unpassend" meinte ich nur die Optik, weil das Design und dieses Grau nirgens am rad sonst auftaucht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Mai 2010)

Hab auch nen Enduro LRS in meinem 714. DT 5.1 mit Hope pro II. Ich find das passt bestens.


----------



## RealNBK (7. Mai 2010)

ich mein den "Easton Havoc AM" mit knapp 2 Kilo. Weil die Breite der Felge mir sofort aufgefallen ist dachte ich erst gar nicht daran dass es ein XC sein könnte.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Mai 2010)

Is ja auch kein XC bike. Geht ja eher in die AM Liga und mit 140 mm kann man schon eher ein bisschen ruppiger fahren. ist wohl ne Auslegungssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trio33 (7. Mai 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Die HG 61 wiegt 386g.
> Die SLX hat zwar ein Aluspider und ist unwesentlich schwerer als die XT oder XO, jedoch ist der Spider nur auf den ersten drei Zahnrädern.
> Vorsicht bei Naben mit Alu Freilaufkörper wie Hope, Tune etc.



Sollte man die SLX / HG80 dann bei einer Hope Pro II meiden? Welche dann? XT-M770?


----------



## hopfer (7. Mai 2010)

Xt 770 geht immer....


----------



## alex1980 (8. Mai 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Sorry, war nicht böse gemeint. Ich dacht auch dass du den Enduro Laufradsatz verbaut hast und nicht den XC. Der Endurosatz hat immerhin 2kg.
> 1650 Gramm sind zwar nicht auch nicht sonderlich leicht aber noch ganz gut. Mir wären es bei dem Gewicht halt zuwenig Speichen.
> 
> Mit "Hier unpassend" meinte ich nur die Optik, weil das Design und dieses Grau nirgens am rad sonst auftaucht.



mmh, bin mir nicht ganz sicher, inwieweit du das Konzept des Zestys verstanden hast, es geht bei dem Bike um Funktionalität, Vielseitigkeit, guten Vortreib und dennoch ausreichend Federwegreserven und eben nicht um Leichtbau. 
Ein 1500 Gramm XC Laufradsatz ist da völlig Fehl am Platz, weil das Bike dann nicht so funktioniert, wie es eigentlich sollte. Die Easton Havens sind weder Enduro noch XC Laufräder, sie wurden für den All Mountain Einsatz entwickelt und sind dafür mit 1650 Gramm sensationell leicht. Meiner Meinung nach passen sie optisch und technisch perfekt an das Bike, aber das ist natürlich wie immer Geschmackssache und ich habe die Bilder ja hier reingestellt, weil ich sehr an eurem Feedback interessiert bin. Nichts für ungut, ich habe mir gerade mal deinen gelbgrünen Sportflitzer angeschaut und von daher kann ich mit deinem Urteil über Optik und Design auch ganz gut leben


----------



## alex1980 (8. Mai 2010)

@Beckinio und  Asha'man
Können uns gerne zum Biken verabreden, bin ich auch sehr interessiert dran, vielleicht einfach per PN. Haltet doch auch mal nach dem Düsseldorfer TeamD ausschau, die Jungs sind auch immer gut unterwegs...


----------



## spykie (8. Mai 2010)

Man kann auch sagen Lapierre baut Bikes zum fahren und nicht für Die Eisdiele !!!


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Mai 2010)

Trio33 schrieb:


> Sollte man die SLX / HG80 dann bei einer Hope Pro II meiden? Welche dann? XT-M770?



Richtig, die Stahlzahnräder der SLX Kassette drücken hässliche Kerben in den Alukörper.
Hol dir eine XT (CS-M770) oder XO (PG990) Kassette.
Da sind nur die ersten 2 oder 3 Zahnräder nicht in den Alukörper integriert.


----------



## Trio33 (8. Mai 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Richtig, die Stahlzahnräder der SLX Kassette drücken hässliche Kerben in den Alukörper.
> Hol dir eine XT (CS-M770) oder XO (PG990) Kassette.
> Da sind nur die ersten 2 oder 3 Zahnräder nicht in den Alukörper integriert.



Danke für die Info. 
Dann werde ich meine SLX umtauschen, damit eine geeignete Kassette auf der Hope des neuen LRS "landet".


----------



## RealNBK (9. Mai 2010)

alex1980 schrieb:


> mmh, bin mir nicht ganz sicher, inwieweit du das Konzept des Zestys verstanden hast, es geht bei dem Bike um Funktionalität, Vielseitigkeit, guten Vortreib und dennoch ausreichend Federwegreserven und eben nicht um Leichtbau.


Mach dir mal keine sorgen dass ich das Konzept nicht verstanden habe. Habe mich lange genug damit beschäftigt und vor 2 Monaten selber ein 514 gekauft. Bin mir vollkommen bewusst darüber was ich gekauft habe.
Ich bin eben von dem schweren Easton *HAVOC AM* ausgegangen und nicht von diesen Heavens, die ich vorher garnicht kannte. Trotzdem wären MIR 24 Speichen bei dem Gewicht einfach zu wenig. Da kann die felge noch so steif sein. Ich hätte einfach einen anderen Laufradsatz genommen, was du kaufst bleibt dir ja überlassen.
Und das gelbe Tommasini mag zwar etwas extravagant sein, hat aber seine ganz eigene Geschichte und gehört zu meinen lieblingsrädern. Darüber wird hier jetzt aber nicht weiter diskutiert. Da es nur um persönliche Einschätzungen und Vorlieben geht.
Dein Rad finde ich sonst ja ganz toll, auch wenn ich es anders gemacht hätte. Aber wer will schon seinem rad auf dem trail begegnen. Wäre ja erschreckend langweilig.


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Mai 2010)

Die Neue im Stall.

Alles Original ausser...

- Laufräder:
Mavic EN521 mit Sapim XC-Ray und Hope Pro II
- Kassette : SRAM XO 11-34
- Reifen : FA 2,4 ront / NN 2,4 rear
- Vorbau Truvativ 90mm
- Sattelstütze : Truvativ Holzfeller
- Sattel : Selle Italia SLR NT1 (aufm Bild SQ Lab 611)
- Pedale : NC 17 MG II
- Gabel : RS Revelation XX

Gewicht: 12,8 kg ohne Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (10. Mai 2010)

wieso ist da eine RS Revelation dran und keine fox?


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Mai 2010)

Weil ich zu Rock Shox einen guten "Draht" habe und die Fox immer gut verkauft werden.

Ausserdem wollte ich eine 20mm Steckachse.


----------



## Die Wade (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wie viel Luft hat der 2.4 er Hinterreifen seitlich im Hinterbau? Ich hab ein 714 und möchte hinten auch auf einen 2.4 er Schwalbe wechseln.
Schön wäre wenn Du die Breite des reifens mal durchgeben könntest.

Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. Mai 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Weil ich zu Rock Shox einen guten "Draht" habe und die Fox immer gut verkauft werden.
> 
> Ausserdem wollte ich eine 20mm Steckachse.


Kannst du mal was zum Vergleich der Steifigkeit der Fox Gabel zur Revelation sagen? Mir ist die Fox auf steilen Bergabstücken und in verblocktem Gelände doch etwas wackelig. Ist halt dumm wenn man parallel auch ein Bike mit Totem im Einsatz hat. Da ist man etwas verwöhnt.
Und einem 3. Achsstandart (QR15) lege ich mir nicht in den Keller.


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Mai 2010)

Der Reifen hat an der breitesten Stelle 59 mm. Zum Hinterbau sind an jeder Seite
noch 8,5mm Luft.


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Mai 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Kannst du mal was zum Vergleich der Steifigkeit der Fox Gabel zur Revelation sagen? Mir ist die Fox auf steilen Bergabstücken und in verblocktem Gelände doch etwas wackelig. Ist halt dumm wenn man parallel auch ein Bike mit Totem im Einsatz hat. Da ist man etwas verwöhnt.
> Und einem 3. Achsstandart (QR15) lege ich mir nicht in den Keller.




Hab in meinem Froggy auch ne Totem. Im Vergleich dazu wirkt fast jede Gabel "wackelig".
Finde, dass durch die dicke Achse, sich das Vorderrad etwas direkter, 
bei schellen Lenkbewegungen anfühlt. Z.B. bei schnellen Anfahrten auf 
kurvigen Trails.
Finde auch, dass man mir der Gabel besser Kurven anbremsen kann... 
führt irgendwie besser.

Was die eingentliche Gabelperformance, ungeachtet der Steckachse, 
angeht, sind sowohl RS als auch Fox wohl gleichauf, ausser, dass die 
Fox beschissen anspricht, wenn sie neu ist.

Hatte für 2 Fahrten mal eine Pike mit 20mm reingesteckt. 
Da merkt man schon, dass die steifer als die Revelation oder Fox32 ist  .Aber leider auch 600g schwerer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. Mai 2010)

Danke für den Vergleich. 
Da man für die Float RL gebraucht nicht gerade so ganz viel bekommt werd ich die diesen Sommer (Falls es den denn geben sollte) mit der Float Vorlieb nehmen und im nächsten Winter umrüsten.  
Oder es geht mir zwischenzeitlich zu sehr auf den Geist......


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (11. Mai 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Die HG 61 wiegt 386g.
> Die SLX hat zwar ein Aluspider und ist unwesentlich schwerer als die XT oder XO, jedoch ist der Spider nur auf den ersten drei Zahnrädern.
> Vorsicht bei Naben mit Alu Freilaufkörper wie Hope, Tune etc.


Hab an meinem Zesty 514 die Kassette PG-970 und nun einen LRS mit Alufreilaufkörper (Acros) montiert. Wird dieser durch die Stahlzahnkränze nun beschädigt? ALLE Zahnkränze auf Aluspider gibts doch aber garnicht, oder??


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Mai 2010)

Nein, Das ist der Preis für Leichtbau. 
Mein DT-Freilauf sieht mit der Zeit auch etwas mitgenommem aus. Aber ein Spider für die grossen Ritzel dämpft den Verschleiss schon mächtig. Auf denen kommt durch den Hebelarm halt das gösste Drehmoment auf den Freilauf. 
Ich hab bisher aber auch noch von niemandem gehört, der sich den Freilauf so vermackelt hat dass er ausgetauscht werden musste. Warscheinlich geht da vorher das gesamte Laufrad in die ewigen Jagtgründe ein.


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. Mai 2010)

Alle Zahnräder auf Alukörper gibt es in der Tat nich. Wie Freizeit-Biker aber schon geschrieben hat, ist die Krafteinwirkung auf den größeren Ritzeln höher, als bei den Kleinen.
Würde dir daher unbedingt eine Kassette mit Aluspider empfehlen. Sonst musst du die nach einiger Zeit mit Montierhebeln runterwürgen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Mai 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> .
> Würde dir daher unbedingt eine Kassette mit Aluspider empfehlen. Sonst musst du die nach einiger Zeit mit Montierhebeln runterwürgen.


Beim XT- Kranz muss ich dem ersten Ritzel vor den Spider schon einen Schlag mit dem Hammer geben, damit es sich aus dem Freilauf ausgräbt. Steht aber auch schon so in der Wartungsanleitung von DT Swiss.


----------



## Die Wade (11. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Info. 
Da kann man hinten nen 2.4er doch sehr gut aufziehen.


----------



## Die Wade (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand nen Tip für die Richtige Kette geben?
Ich hab auf menem Zesty 714 eine X.0 Kassette mit X.0 Umwerfer und den serienmäßigen XT Kurbelsatz. Welch Kette ist hier zu empfehlen?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Mai 2010)

8,5 mm ist nicht all zu viel. Der FA z.B. hat bei mit im alten Fusion immer schön Steinchen aufgesammelt und damit dann die Kettenstrebe "angesägt". Einen fingerbreit Luft (1,5 bis 2 cm ) lass ich da seit dem immer frei. Kombinier doch  mal 2,4 vorn und 2,2 hinten. Hinten etwas mehr Luft, dann rollts auch noch ein bisschen besser.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Mai 2010)

Die Wade schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand nen Tip für die Richtige Kette geben?
> Ich hab auf menem Zesty 714 eine X.0 Kassette mit X.0 Umwerfer und den serienmäßigen XT Kurbelsatz. Welch Kette ist hier zu empfehlen?
> ...


Och nee, 
das ist in den Technikforen so häufig besprochen, das füllt Bücher.

Kannst alles fahren, SRAM und Shimano tun sich nix. HG-93 (XT) von Shimano bekommst do häufig als Verschleisskit mit Ritzel recht günstig.


----------



## Die Wade (11. Mai 2010)

Ich hab ja aktuell die Serien Kombi noch drauf. Aber der 2.2er Conti sieht halt schon ziemlich "schmalbrüstig" aus.
Zum Thema Luftdruck kann ich nur für mich sprechen. Ich fahre zwischen 2 und 2,5 bar damit der Reifen die kleinen Unebenheiten besser aufnimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Mai 2010)

2 bar sollten auch völlig ausreichen. Ich hab den 2,2'' Rubber Queen vorn und hinten. 2,4 fänd ich für ein All Mauntain zu heftig. Das sind beim RQ je Reifen auch gleich noch mal 200 gr?? Zusammen fast ein halbes Kilo.


----------



## yumyum (11. Mai 2010)

Weiß jemand wieviel rise und welche Biegung der orginal Lenker vom '09 514er hat? Messen geht ja nicht wirklich toll, hat da jemand angaben zu?


----------



## Asha'man (11. Mai 2010)

Nicht vergessen, dass sich der Hinterbau verwindet. Das habe ich am Froggy jetzt zu spüren bekommen. Zwischen Muddy Mary 2,5" und Sitzstreben sind aus dem Kopf ca. 8mm (ich kann mal nachmessen). 

Wenn ich jetzt vor allem in Anliegern und schnellen DH Kurven die Kuh zu sehr fliegen lasse, schleift der Reifen am Rahmen. Der Lack ist auch schon runter. Werde die MM's noch zu Ende fahren und hinten kommt dann im nächsten Winter max. ein 2,4er Reifen rein. Im Sommer fahre ich eh RQ.


----------



## spykie (11. Mai 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Danke für den Vergleich.
> Da man für die Float RL gebraucht nicht gerade so ganz viel bekommt werd ich die diesen Sommer (Falls es den denn geben sollte) mit der Float Vorlieb nehmen und im nächsten Winter umrüsten.
> Oder es geht mir zwischenzeitlich zu sehr auf den Geist......



Servus Freizeit-biker !!!
Wenn Du deine FOX mit aller Gewalt loswerden möchtest, nenne mir Die genaue Beschreibung [Achse;Farbe usw.] und was Du dafür haben willst und dann werde ich mich mal umhören. Du wärst DER ERSTE der freiwillig Eine FOX gegen ne RS tauscht obwohl Der Support von RS Vorbildlich ist und genau hier ist Die Schwachstelle von FOX-Toxoholics. Und bezüglich des Achs Standards von Shimano-FOX mit QR15 gegen Maxxle 20mm vergleiche beide Systeme miteinander. Wehe Die Maxxle sitzt fest oder Du versaust Das Gewinde, so wie bei meinem Kumpel 2 von 3 Achsen gehen nicht mehr auf und Er kanns Vorder Rad nicht mehr ausbauen. Von Vier Gabeln die bei mir verbaut sind, ist Eine Magura, Eine RS Rev. und Zwei FOX 32 F-Series. Gegen Die FOXe wirken Die beiden Anderen Wie Luftpumpen mit Endprogression!!!
Wir sind Uns doch einig wenn Ich sage Die Leute bei Lapierre sind Erfahrene und Kompetente Profis, und es wird schon Einen Grund haben warum Sie kein RS-SRAM Scheiß verbaut haben ODER???
Gruß Der Sommer kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Asha'man (11. Mai 2010)

@spykie: Sicher, sie werden für die Fox Gabeln wohl den besseren Deal bekommen haben.  Nunja und es sind ja auch keine schlechten Gabeln.

Aber so pauschal würde ich das nicht durcheinander werfen. Man muss auch schauen, welche Gabeln man mit einander vergleicht. Fox ist nicht immer besser, als RS und auch nicht umgekehrt. Es kommt drauf an, was man möchte und für welchen Zweck.


----------



## spykie (11. Mai 2010)

@ Asha`man.
Ja so sehe Ich`s auch oder ähnlich!


----------



## Waldschleicher (11. Mai 2010)

spykie schrieb:


> Servus Freizeit-biker !!!
> Wenn Du deine FOX mit aller Gewalt loswerden möchtest, nenne mir Die genaue Beschreibung [Achse;Farbe usw.] und was Du dafür haben willst und dann werde ich mich mal umhören. Du wärst DER ERSTE der freiwillig Eine FOX gegen ne RS tauscht obwohl Der Support von RS



Ähm, ich habe seinerzeit die Float gegen ein Revelation getauscht und würde es jederzeit wieder tun. 
Was den Support angeht: Sport Import hat zweimal eine nicht funktionierende Lyrik zurückgeschickt, bis Hartje sie endlich getauscht hat. Toller Service von RS- ich hatte insgesamt etwa 2 Monate keine Gabel und jede Menge Scherereien deswegen...


----------



## spykie (11. Mai 2010)

@ Waldschleicher !
Bei meiner Revelation was auch immer kaputt war keine Ahnung, aber die war 25 Monate Alt und wurde ohne Beanstandung repariert auf Garantie. Lediglich Die Versandkosten habe Ich getragen, und Der Händler Der das abgewickelt hat bei Ihm habe Ich Das Rad nicht gekauft. Das ganze dauerte in Der Hauptsaison 2 Wochen !
Offensichtlich hatte Ich wohl Glück !!!
Gruß


----------



## vitaminc (14. Mai 2010)

Rad: Lapierre Zesty 514, 09er Modell, Größe: L
Zu meiner Person: 1,83m groß.

Zu meinem Problem:
Wenn es steil bergauf geht, wippt mir mein Vorderrad hoch und ich schaffe es oft nur mit großer Mühe es runterzudrücken. Auch finde ich, dass der Abstand zwischen Knie und Arm zu gering ist. Generell würde ich mir aber auch wünschen, etwas aufrechter zu sitzen, denke aber das geht nicht ganz konform, wenn es darum geht mehr Gewicht nach vorne zu verlagern. 

Wenn ich jetzt nen längeren Vorbau verwenden würde, hätte das doch die Folge, dass ich noch mehr Gewicht nach "hinten" verlagere?

Ich glaube verbaut ist aktuell die LP XC PRO 6061 3D FORGED (100mm). 

Ich hatte mal testweise den Lenker durch die Ringe komplett nach unten verschraubt, aber dadurch verringerte sich der Abstand zwischen Knie und Beine zu sehr.

Hat jemand ne Idee, was ich machen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (14. Mai 2010)

Das Vorderrad am Zesty steigt schnell. Auf sehr steilen Rampen (vllt. noch technisch mit Wurzeln dazu) muss der Popo nach vorne auf die Sattelspitze und der Oberkörper so nah, wie möglich ans Lenkrad. Damit lassen sich dann auch mit dem Zesty recht steile Rampen hoch fahren. 
Ein längerer Vorbau würde helfen, dass VR unten zu halten. Aber zumindest der bei mir verbaute am 714 '08 ist schon recht lang. Da würde ich erstmal an der Fahrtechnik schrauben.


----------



## vitaminc (14. Mai 2010)

Danke für deine Tips.

Hänge mit dem Po direkt an der Sattelspitze, und liege mit dem Oberkörper auch vorne. 

Ich habe gesehen, da der Lenker gewölbt ist, könnte ich diesen noch weiter nach vorne drehen, um somit den Abstand weiter zu vergrößern. 

Was empfiehlt sich bei Bergauf, die Federung möglichst zu machen oder komplett auf? - denke geschlossen wäre für bergauf besser und abwärts dann komplett auf?

Welcher Vorbau wäre zu empfehlen?

Weiterhin steht bei mir bald Reifenwechsel an. Am Mittwoch im Matsch hat mir der RK erneut bewiesen, wo seine Schwächen sind. Ist auch bergauf zusätzlich schwierig gewesen, wenn einerseits das Vorderrad wippt dann auch noch das Hinterrad durchdreht


----------



## vitaminc (14. Mai 2010)

Nochwas, welche Bar-Ends würde ihr für das Zesty 514 in Weiß empfehlen ? - oder gleich komplette Griffe tauschen?


----------



## Asha'man (14. Mai 2010)

Ist schwierig die richtige Balance zu finden. Ein etwas leichtes VR ist auch nicht sooo schlimm, solange man nicht die Richtung wechseln muss. Wenn ich den Oberkörper sehr weit vor und fast auf Lenkerhöhe bringe gehen auch mit dem Zesty ziemlich steile Rampen. Ist halt keine XC Rennfeile, sondern ein Allmountain. 

Ich würde weder einen längeren Vorbau verbauen, noch den Lenker nach vorne drehen. Das macht sich alles negativ beim bergab fahren bemerkbar.

Ausser im Marathon benutze ich am Zesty ProPedal gar nicht und die Gabel mache ich auch nur sehr selten zu. Lieber die Druckstufe einige wenige Klicks weiter rein drehen. Auch steil bergauf freut man sich, wenn die Gabel ne Wurzel ein bischen weg federt. Und der Hinterbau am Zesty funktioniert so gut, dass ich fast immer auf ProPedal verzichte.

Barends...würde ich auch keine verbauen. Sieht etwas daneben aus am Riserbar. Ich hatte die am Hardtail und fand die da auch sehr praktisch. Habe beim Zesty überlegt und es dann sinnvollerweise gelassen.


----------



## vitaminc (14. Mai 2010)

Ja, das mit der Optik stört mich bei den Bar-Ends eigentlich auch, denke aber könnte dennoch sinnvoll sein, wenn ich 1 Woche Bergtour am Stück habe. Optik ist nicht alles, und wenn es mir beim Fahren hilft, why not.

Vielleicht würde der Reifentausch bereits Abhilfe bringen, dachte ich wechsel auf was dickeres mit mehr Profil, wahrscheinlich dann auch mehr Gewicht am VR.


----------



## en_masse (14. Mai 2010)

Also Gabel vorne komplett Lockout würde eher das Gegenteil bewirken. Dann ist die Feder die ganze Zeit komplett ausgefedert und das Rad neigt leichter zum steigen (größerer Hebelarm). Genau aus dem Grund gibt es ja Gabeln mit Absenkfunktion. Dann lieber wie Asha'man sagt, die Zugstufe etwas weiter zu drehen. Ich fahre mit meinem Zesty jede Strecke mit der gleichen Abstimmung (ziemlich offen). Lediglich wenn ich mal in den Wiegetritt gehe benutze ich den Lockout.

Mit dem Zesty komme ich übrigens steilere Wege rauf als meine Kumpels mit ihren Focus und Cube AMs und das obwohl die alle die Talas mit Absenkung haben.

Was mir persönlich am Anfang geholfen hat:
- An steilen Stellen mit sehr hoher Frequenz auf ganz kleinem Gang treten. Dadurch hat man nicht so die Peaks in der Beschleunigung und das Rad steigt weniger. Dazu dann noch auf die Sattelspitze und Brust zum Lenker. 

Ein schwerer Rucksack, der weit oben sitzt bewirkt natürlich das Gegenteil.

Schwerere Reifen (aus diesem Grund) würde ich nicht fahren. Da man so weit außen am Rad wirklich jede 10g deutlich merkt (Trägheitsmoment).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Mai 2010)

Was müsst Ihr alle eine Kraft in den Beinen haben, bzw. was für Bike fahrt ihr sonst noch?
Das Zesty ist in Bezug auf die Uphill Qualitäten das beste Bike, was ich bisher besessen habe. Bevor da das Vorderrad hoch geht, bin ich schon lange am Ende.

@vitaminc: zu deiner Grösse solle der L Rahmen eigendlich richtig sein. Wenn dir an Aufstiegen ständig das Vorderrad hochgeht, dann solltest du mal versuchen einen runderen Tritt zu fahren, oder gleich aus dem Sattel und Wiegetritt. 
Kurze Steilstück Passagen mit Schwung anfahren aber dann vorher rechtzeitig in kleine Gänge wechseln damit der Tritt rund bleibt.
Gewicht auf die Sattelspitze, Ellenbogen nach unten drücken und Zug am Lenker möglichst nach hinten / unten aufbringen. 

Zum Reifen: ich hab seit einigen Tagen den 2,2'' Rubber Queen drauf. Bei der momentanen Bodenbeschaffenheit vermittelt der Reifen ein sehr sicheres Fahrgefühl.


----------



## RealNBK (14. Mai 2010)

Ich kann nur sagen dass das Zesty sehr gut klettert. Ein wenig übung braucht es aber an jedem rad um die ganz steilen dinger zu bezwingen. Aber einen Lenker mit wenigier Rize, spacer weg und einen 90 oder 100mm Vorbau sind sicherlich keine schlechter weg umd das Rat noch etwas kletterfreudiger zu machen. Finde das mein 514 in engen verwinkelten kurven zu wenig Druck auf dem VR hat und ein wenig mehr druck vertragen könnte.
Was stört eigentlich an dem Abstand zwischen arm und knie? Verstehe ich nicht. VielleiuchVielleicht kann dich jemand mal in deiner dir angestammten sitzposition fotografieren. Vielleicht finden wir das etwas.


----------



## vitaminc (14. Mai 2010)

Danke für die ganzen Rückmeldungen.

*Thema: Reifen*
Ich fahre erst sei nem halben Jahr mit nem Mountainbike in den Bergen, daher ist da sicherlich noch technisches Potenzial.

Die RQ2.2 habe ich schon länger auf dem Einkaufszettel stehen. So könnte ich doch eigentlich RQ2.2 am HR und den RK erstmal am VR lassen. Evtl. später den vorderen RK UST dann ebenfalls gegen RQ tauschen. Oder was meint Ihr?

Was mich nach wie vor am RQ irritiert, dass der 2.2er als UST keine Black Chili Compound laut Conti-Webseite mitbringt.  Aber ok, werde den 2.2er trotzdem probieren.

*Thema: Bergauf*
Mein Tritt ist mal rund, mal weniger rund, sicherlich auch abhängig der situationsbedingten Kraft. Ich merke wenn mir die Puste ausgeht, wird auch der Tritt unrunder. Muss aber auch gestehen: Ich fahre immer noch mit meinen Platform-Pedalen, die XT Clickies liegen im Keller. Testausfahrten mit den Clickies hatte ich im Winter bei Schnee probiert, ging leider garnicht. Werde es aber auf weitere Versuche ankommen lassen, dadurch könnte dann auch der Tritt "runder" werden.

Zudem dachte ich deswegen auch an die Bar-Ends, weil durch die Hörner geht man doch automatisch etwas mehr in Vorlage?

Da ich bei nahezu jeder Ausfahrt ordentlich Gewicht im Rucksack habe, ist das durchaus auch ein Argument. Evtl. wäre ne Satteltasche angebracht, um das Rucksack-Gewicht weiter zu entlasten. Fahr halt immer mit nem halben Werkzeugkoffer rum, außerdem auch das Trinken im Rucksack, weil keine ordentlichen Trinkflaschenhalter am Zesty möglich sind.

Werde das alles erstmal testen, bevor ich mit der Vorbau-Keule beginne, oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## Asha'man (14. Mai 2010)

Man fährt in der Regel vorne einen Reifen mit viel Grip für Kurventraktion und Sicherheit bergab und hinten einen der leicht läuft. Oder einfach vorne und hinten gleich. Vorne RK und hinten RQ macht keinen Sinn. Tausch sie beide.

Bergauf musst du den besten Kompromiss finden zwischen: Traktion Hinterrad (Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad), nicht steigendem Vorderrad (Gewicht vorne) und dabei noch möglichst gleichmässig treten. 
An steilen Rampen, wo das VR zu steigen droht ausserdem immer die kleinst mögliche Untersetzung fahren (wurde schon erwähnt). Dann geht es mit dem Zesty sehr ordentlich bergauf.

Alles, was du in richtung bessere Klettereigenschaften veränderst (längerer Vorbau, flacherer Lenker, niedrigerer Lenker durch weniger Spacer, etc.) wirkt sich unter Umständen negativ auf die Bergabperformance aus.

Kauf dir vernünftige Reifen (die RQ sind schonmal sehr gut für ein AM)  und probier erstmal so weiter. Nächstes Jahr weisst du dann genauer, was du überhaupt möchtest und brauchst. Gewöhn dich erstmal ans Rad und sammel Erfahrung bevor du jetzt Geld in die falsche Richtung investierst.


----------



## vitaminc (14. Mai 2010)

Klingt einleuchtend.

Also bestenfalls RQ vorne & hinten. Der RK macht mir viel Spaß auf Asphalt und normalen Radwegen, sobald es aber bisschen matschig und nass wird, hat er einfach keinen Halt, daher werde ich ihn später auch hinten tauschen. Werde dann beim nächsten Tausch auch gleich Dichtmilch mit reinpacken.


----------



## yumyum (14. Mai 2010)

beim aufrechter sitzen und gewicht nach vorne bringen, könnte auch eine gerade Sattelstütze ohne Versatz nach hinten helfen. Du kannst ja mal versuchweise den Sattel soweit es geht nach vorne schieben. Das ändert  natürlich deine Position zur Kurbel, aber mit der gekröpften Stütze ist das Zesty sowieso etwas hecklastig (find ich).


----------



## Asha'man (14. Mai 2010)

yumyum: Stimmt genau. Hab ich gar nicht mehr dran gedacht. Gerade Sattelstütze passt mir persönlich am Zesty auch viel besser.


----------



## vitaminc (14. Mai 2010)

Welche Sattelstütze wäre denn empfehlenswert?
Thomson Elite?


----------



## Asha'man (14. Mai 2010)

Thomson Elite ist super.  Leicht und stabil. Dazu sieht sie noch gut aus.


----------



## sofastreamer (14. Mai 2010)

War heut beim Händler und stehe nun vor der Qual der wahl. Entweder ein zesty 314 2010, mit crossride laufradsatz, slx etc. Für 1990 EUR oder ein zesty 514 mit komplett xt und shimano lx systemlaufrädern für 1800 EUR. War testbike des Ladens, sieht aber aus wie neu und Garantie etc geben sie natürlich auch. Wie würdet ihr entscheiden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (14. Mai 2010)

letzteres


----------



## sofastreamer (15. Mai 2010)

sorry, ich hab mich verschrieben. das testrad hat xt systemlaufräder und das testrad ist das 2009er modell.  warum letzteres?


----------



## vitaminc (15. Mai 2010)

Ein Zesty 514 (2009er) mit LX Systemlaufrädern?

Da hat der Händler dann aber nen Downgrade vorgenommen, oder?

Ich kenne das 514er mit XT Laufrädern.

Hier wird es aber auch komischerweise mit MAVIC verkauft:
http://www.alpha-bikes.eu/shop/products/de/Bikes/Tour-Marathon/Lapierre-Zesty-514-2009-TESTBIKE.html


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (15. Mai 2010)

Ein 514 zu dem Preis fänd ich schon interessant. 514 ist leichter als 314, die xt-Räder sind schön leicht. Würde vorher klären, ob Du mit der Felgenbreite zufrieden bist.

In der Geometrie solls zwischen 2008 und 2010 Änderungen gegeben haben, die die Wendigkeit beeinflusst haben sollen. Wenn Du beide probefahren kannst, kannst Du ja feststellen, ob es relevante Unterschiede im Fahrverhalten gibt.

Mich würde auch mal der *Radstand des 2010er* interessierenn. Kann den jemand angeben (im unbelasteten Zustand)?


----------



## RealNBK (15. Mai 2010)

Es sind glaube ich 15mm an Oberrohr dazu gekommen. Schlägt sich also bestimmt auch auf dem Radstand wieder.


----------



## slang (15. Mai 2010)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Mich würde auch mal der *Radstand des 2010er* interessierenn. Kann den jemand angeben (im unbelasteten Zustand)?



Ungefähr 1155mm bei 50er Größe, Modell 314 von 2010

slang


----------



## sofastreamer (15. Mai 2010)

so, ich muss jetzt los. also nehm ich das 514?


----------



## alex1980 (15. Mai 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Es sind glaube ich 15mm an Oberrohr dazu gekommen. Schlägt sich also bestimmt auch auf dem Radstand wieder.



Falsch! "2010 bekommt das Zesty einen neuen Carbonrahmen, der 500gr leichter ist als die Aluminiumversion. Die überarbeitete Geometrie hat auch ein etwas verkürztes Oberrohr für noch besseres Handling."

http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/all-mountain-rad/2010/zesty-514-2010;jsessionid=509FCAC3AC648528266651745F66CE04


----------



## sofastreamer (15. Mai 2010)

carbon gibts erst ab 714


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex1980 (15. Mai 2010)

sofastreamer schrieb:


> carbon gibts erst ab 714



die Geometrie ist bei allen Modellen gleich...


----------



## slang (15. Mai 2010)

sofastreamer schrieb:


> so, ich muss jetzt los. also nehm ich das 514?



sind das beides Testräder oder wieso gibts das 314 so günstig?
Falsch machste mit keinem was. 
Wenns im Fahrverhalten keine signifikanten Unterschiede gibt, ist das 2009er bestimmt ne gute Wahl

slang


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (15. Mai 2010)

würd ich auch sagen, am 514er haste ganz gut was gespart. Nur wie gesagt, auf Felgenbreite und Geometrie würd ich noch achten. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob sich die Geo 2009 oder 2010 geändert hat...

Ja, das Oberrohr soll angeblich kürzer geworden sein, die Winkel steiler, dazu hat die Sattelstütze keinen Versatz mehr und der Vorbau ist kürzer geworden. Wenn man das so liest, muss man sich fragen, ob man auf einem der beiden Räder überhaupt sitzen kann .

Hat Vielleicht jemand den Radstand fürs 2010er Größe M (sorry, vergessen, dazuzusagen). Unbelastet, einfach mal den Achsabstand gemessen. Die offiziellen Angaben von Lapierre kenne ich.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (15. Mai 2010)

also mit M mein ich 46


----------



## lugggas (15. Mai 2010)

hab da 1132 gemessen


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (15. Mai 2010)

danke, da ist es tatsächlich nen knappen cm kürzer als 2008... müsst ich glatt auch mal ein neues testen, inwieweit sich das bemerkbar macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (15. Mai 2010)

*@ sofastreamer:* da fällt mir noch ein, dass das 514 einen Carbon-Hinterbau hat (war, glaube ich, schon 2009 so (?)). Ob man das gut findet, muss jeder für sich entscheiden...


----------



## vitaminc (16. Mai 2010)

Das 514 2009er Model hatte kein Carbon-Hinterbau, das 2010er Model hingegen schon.


----------



## Zesty714 (16. Mai 2010)

Zesty714 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne meine Thomson Sattelstütze ersetzen durch was leichteres. Hat jetzt schon mal jemand das Ding gewogen?



So, ich weiß nicht ob inzwischen jemand die Dinger gewogen hat, aber hier mal die Daten von mir:

Ab Werk Sattel LP46 (Selle San Marco):     230g
Ab Werk Stütze Thomson Elite:                       220g

Gruß


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (16. Mai 2010)

Bzgl. des Sattelstützendurchmessers am Zesty 514 2008 bin ich gerade etwas confused: Hier im Forum hab ich gelesen 31,6. Lapierre-Angabe für 2010 ebenfalls 31,6. Mit dem Messschieber gemessen hab ich aber ca. *31,4!*

Hintergrund der Frage ist, dass ich ne KS i900 verbauen möchte. Fürchte, wenn ne 31,4 Stütze gut gepasst hat, dass dann ne 31,6 nicht reingeht (Den Innendurchmesser des Sattelrohrs, muss ich zugeben, hab ich nicht gemessen). 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit ner KS i900 am Zesty 2008? Könnte es solche Schwankungen geben, dass eine Stütze nicht an jedem Exemplar eines Modells passt? (Will auf keinen Fall den Rahmen bearbeiten oder sonst wie herumpfuschen.)


----------



## en_masse (16. Mai 2010)

Hab die KS Stütze als remote Version an meinem 2008er Zesty.
Den Zug habe ich über's Oberrohr verlegt. Passt alles wunderbar und würde das Teil nichtmehr hergeben!


----------



## Zesty714 (16. Mai 2010)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Bzgl. des Sattelstützendurchmessers am Zesty 514 2008 bin ich gerade etwas confused: Hier im Forum hab ich gelesen 31,6. Lapierre-Angabe für 2010 ebenfalls 31,6. Mit dem Messschieber gemessen hab ich aber ca. *31,4!*



 Ich hoffe du hast bei 23° C gemessen, die Werte über die ganze Länge gemittelt und mit Deinem Daumen keine, jeweils 1 Zehntel tiefe Kerben in die Stütze gedrückt ;-).

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, 2 Zehntel Abrieb wären schon viel - ich messe mal bei mir nach.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Mai 2010)

Wenn er 31.4 innen gemessen hat, dann ist es kein Abrieb. Oder meinst du die Stütze selber?


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (16. Mai 2010)

Richtig, hab die Stütze gemessen. Und die hat definitiv keinen Abrieb, da ich die Sitzhöhe nicht wesentlich verstellt habe, die Stütze sieht aus wie neu!

(hab bei 22,3° C gemessen )


----------



## the_duke (17. Mai 2010)

Hi

Nachdem ich mein Cube Stereo verkauft habe, war mir etwas zu träge,  bin ich auf der Suchen nach einem neuen Bike, neben dem Dozer und dem Stumpjumper FSR, auf das Zesty gestossen.

Von der Ausstattung würe ich das 514er bevorzugen. 
Da die 3000 für das 2010 etwas meinen gesetzte Preisrahmen übersteigen würd ich ein 2009 bevorzugen.
Hab jetzt den ganzen Beitrag durchgearbeitet und hätte da noch ein paar Fragen:
Was hat sich am Rahmen jetzt wirklich verändert?
2010 kürzeres Oberrohr, wieviel? Die Winkel sind gleich geblieben?

Hinterbau Alu vs. Carbon, is mir nicht so wichtig.

Wie unterscheiden sich die Dämpfer der beiden Modelljahre?

Mit welchem realistischen Gewicht muß ich rechnen, 2009er, Gr. L, mit 2,25er NobbyNic Reifen und 540er Pedalen?

Danke euch schon mal für eure Antworten


----------



## Rotti84 (17. Mai 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren welche Rahmengröße ihr bei welcher Körpergröße bzw. Schrittlänge habt!?

Fühle mich zwar wohl auf meinem rad aber überlege immer wieder wie es mit einer rahmengröße kleiner wäre...

Bin 179cm groß, Schrittlänge 80cm und hab einen 50er Rahmen

Der Händler meinte, das passt perfekt.
Die Rahmengrößenrechner behaupten aber ganz was anderes, nämlich 46cm !

Wem kann ich denn mehr vertrauen? Händler oder Rechner?

Wenn aber jetzt mehrere von euch auch die Größe des Rahmens bei fast gleicher Schrittlänge / Körpergröße haben dann wirds wohl passen

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_duke (17. Mai 2010)

Am Besten mit beiden fahren, wo du dich wohler fühlst.

Aber bei 179cm ist der 50 schon etwas groß, bin 185 und würde den 50er nehmen, obwohl da sogar, bei einem anderen Bike, ein Händler schon mal gemeint hat ich sollte das M nehmen. 

Ich technischen Passagen wirst dich mit einem M sicher wohler fühlen..


----------



## Rotti84 (17. Mai 2010)

Ja ein Zesty in 46 hab ich noch nie gesehen ehrlich gesagt und das 50er hab ich schon...  für den fall das mit das 46er besser gefällt, wirds eh schwer mit einem tausch..


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (17. Mai 2010)

46er gibts überall, ich hab eins davon . Und das ist (für meine 1,77) wirklich groß genug. Das Zesty fällt eher groß aus (Radstand!). Denke, für Dich wäre M besser. Wenn Du das 50er schon benutzt hast, könnte es problematisch sein, Deinen Händler davon zu überzeugen, dass Du lieber ein anderes willst. Wahrscheinlich hat er eh kein 46er da, sonst hättest Du schon mal draufgesessen...


----------



## alex1980 (17. Mai 2010)

ich bin 1,78 und der Rahmen kam mir in M wie ein Kinderfahrrad vor, da hätte ich ständig Angst das ich vorne über den Lenker fliege...


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (17. Mai 2010)

Naja, vielleicht auch einfach FLUGANGST


----------



## Rotti84 (17. Mai 2010)

@alex1980

und welche schrittlänge hast du? Welche Rahmengröße hast du dann genommen?


----------



## vitaminc (17. Mai 2010)

Bin 1,82 und habe auch L beim Zesty.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (18. Mai 2010)

*@ en masse*: Hast Du die i900 mit 75 oder 125 mm Höhenverstellung? Wie weit geht die in den Rahmen?


----------



## Die Wade (18. Mai 2010)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren welche Rahmengröße ihr bei welcher Körpergröße bzw. Schrittlänge habt!?
> 
> Fühle mich zwar wohl auf meinem rad aber überlege immer wieder wie es mit einer rahmengröße kleiner wäre...
> 
> ...



@Rotti84

Also ich bin bei einer Schrittlänge von 80cm  1,75m groß und fahre ein 714 in "M" also 46cm. Und das passt perfekt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (18. Mai 2010)

Anscheinend hab ich zu kurze beine...

Oder ich habe nicht ganz bis nach oben hin gemessen... muss ich das lineal so hoch halten bis es wehtut um auf die 85cm zu kommen?


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. Mai 2010)

Musst den Sack auf das Lineal legen! 
Dann tuts nicht weh!


----------



## -LP- (18. Mai 2010)

@ Rotti84

vertraue lieber Deinem Händler als irgendwelchen Rechnern.
Das entscheidende ist und bleibt aber, dass Du Dich auf dem Bike wohlfühlst. 

Vom Hersteller wird z. B. ein Zesty in 50 empfohlen für Körpergrößen von 1,73 m bis 1,85 m. Demnach liegst Du mit 1,79 m mitten drin. 

Natürlich ist es gut möglich, dass sich ein 1,82 m großer Fahrer dennoch auf einem 46er wohler fühlt. Da geht es um persönliche Vorlieben und Wünsche. Von daher sind Herstellerangaben immer nur eine Orientierung. 

Wenn ich das von Dir eingestellte Foto betrachte, dann ist der Auszug der Sattelstütze voll im grünen Bereich.

Also, was jetzt? Fühlste Dich wohl auf Deinem Rad? Wenn ja, dann ist doch alles gut! 

M.


----------



## Rotti84 (18. Mai 2010)

Den Sattel habe ich mittlerweile etwas nach utnen geschoben... so auf höhe des lenkers...

wo hast du denn das gelesen bei lapierre "1,73-1,85"

gruß


----------



## alex1980 (18. Mai 2010)

http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre/sc/choose-size-VTT


----------



## Rotti84 (18. Mai 2010)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (18. Mai 2010)

@Rotti: Nur damit kein Missverständnis entsteht. Durch Sattel nach unten verschieben bekommst du keinen kleineren Rahmen. Die Sattelhöhe ist abhängig von deiner Beinlänge und auf jeder Rahmengröße in etwa gleich. Kleinere Rahmenhöhe wird mit weiter rausgezogener Sattelstütze kompensiert.

Und ansonsten kann ich nur wiederholen, was schon geschrieben wurde. Wenn du dich auf dem Rahmen wohl fühlst, dann ist es perfekt.  Kleinere Rahmen haben Vor- und Nachteile und jeder hat da seine eigenen Vorlieben. Also einfach Fahren und freuen und nicht so viel Nachdenken. Wenn dir die Rahmengröße nicht liegt, dann bekommst du das mit der Zeit von selber raus und das hilft dir dann beim nächsten Rad.


----------



## Rotti84 (18. Mai 2010)

War eben nochmal bei meinem Händler und hab mich auf zwei zestys in M draufgesetzt.. anschließend auf ein zesty in L

Einen unterschied merke ich so nicht...bin nicht gefahren nur mal eben draufgesessen und versucht irgendeinen unterschied zu merken...

habe dann nochmal gefragt im laden was ich eigentlich für eine größe bräuchte und er meinte L ! haben dann auch die schrittlänge gemessen und es kam 83cm raus (schuhe aus)


----------



## en_masse (18. Mai 2010)

Hm, kein Unterschied wundert mich etwas...

Würde auf jeden Fall beide Räder mal Probefahren (auch wenn es nur auf dem Parkplatz ist).

Wenn Du auf beiden Rahmengrößen gut sitzt, dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle danach gehen was Du hauptsächlich fahren willst.

Lieber enge, kurvige Trails => kleinerer Rahmen
Doch eher Tourenlastig => Größerer Rahmen

@Dr. Eckschleuder: Hab 125mm und würde auch nix kürzeres holen. Ist für mich genau die Länge zwischen Tretposition und Trailposition. Die Stütze kann ich komplett in meinen L Rahmen (bis auf die breiteren 4,5cm) reinlassen.


----------



## Rotti84 (18. Mai 2010)

Was bringt es mir, wenn ich ein paar spacer unter den vorbau mache um den lenker etwas zu erhöhen? Das müsste mir doch eine etwas aufrechtere sitzposition bringen oder?


----------



## en_masse (18. Mai 2010)

@Rotti: Jo, geht aber nur bis zu ner gewissen Spaceranzahl. Lenker mit mehr rise bringt da auch was. Beeinflusst aber natürlich auch das Fahrverhalten.


----------



## Rotti84 (18. Mai 2010)

Was ist denn die max. Anzahl an Spacer bzw. Höhe ? Hätte es vielleicht gerne einen Tick höher... am besten wären die carbon spacer

welche passen da aufs zesty?

Kannst du mir da nen tipp geben?


----------



## en_masse (18. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte ab Werk 4 drunter und die sind nach wie vor dran. Das sind gemessene 2 cm. Hab keine Erfahrung mit anderen Spacern. Meine sind aus Alu. Gebe die Frage also gerne weiter


----------



## -LP- (18. Mai 2010)

Hey Rotti84,

Du machst mich fertig ! 

Du hast ein Zesty 314 in 50 und bist nicht sicher, ob das nicht doch zu groß für Dich ist. Richtig?

Also vielleicht doch lieber 46? Okay, die Sitzhöhe kann man einstellen.
Aber: bei Größe 46 hättest Du ein um einen Zentimeter kürzeres Steuerrohr! Bedeutet nichts anderes als ein tieferes Cockpit.

Dabei möchtest Du doch lieber etwas aufrechter sitzen. Richtig?
Wenn ich jetzt gemein wäre, dann würde ich Dir ein Zesty in 54 empfehlen, das hat nämlich 15 mm mehr Steuerrohrlänge als das 50er.

Zu den Spacern: Solltest Du bei Deinem Rad ( wie üblich ) Spacer oberhalb des Vorbaus einegsetzt haben, dann kannst Du diese unterhalb des Vorbaus einbauen. Das war´s dann an veränderbarer Höhe nach oben, mehr geht nicht. 
Ein etwas höherer Riserbar wäre auch gut.

Ansonsten möchte ich Dir empfehlen, einfach mal mit Deinem schönen Rad einen noch schöneren Ausritt zu machen und die ganzen Zweifel zu Hause zu lassen.

Viel Spaß dabei, 

M.


----------



## vitaminc (18. Mai 2010)

Ich habe die Spacer letzte Woche umgebaut, so dass ich diese nun oberhalb des Vorbaus habe. Ich dachte somit etwas mehr Kraft auf den Vorbau zu erreichen, aber ich fühle mich nicht wohl damit und hatte den Eindruck dass meine Knie plötzlich bedrohlich nahe an meine Arme touchieren, daher werde ich es wieder zum ursprünglichen Setup umbauen.

Was mich auch wundert: Ich habe evtl. nur noch 3-4cm bis zum Strich an der Sattelstütze, dabei bin ich "nur" 1,82-1,83m groß.


----------



## en_masse (18. Mai 2010)

Bin 1,85 und musste die Originalstütze genau auf dem Strich (L-Rahmen) fahren.
Scheint also normal zu sein.
Gibt aber ja auch noch längere normale oder versenkbare Stützen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (19. Mai 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild mit der aktuellen Sattelposition







Gemessen von der Mitte des Tretlagers bis zur Oberkante des Sattels sind es 68,5 cm


----------



## RealNBK (19. Mai 2010)

das sieht aus als ob der rahmen zu groß ist oder du mit einer normalen sitzhöhe nicht zurecht kommst.


----------



## Paolo (19. Mai 2010)

Für 179cm ist der sicherlich zu groß. Aber letztlich ist das auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. Mai 2010)

Nee, Das ist keine Geschmackssache mehr. Das sieht völlig daneben aus. 
Der Rahmen ist zu gross. Dann ist der Sattel noch ganz nach vorn geschoben. Daduch passt warscheinlich auch die Position zu den Kurbeln nicht mehr richtig. 
Daher kommt dann warscheinlich auch dieses Gefühl, dass der Lenker zu tief ist. Du sitzt warscheinlich stark gestreckt auf dem Bike. Der lenker sieht auch so aus, als ob er stark nach vorn gedreht ist.

Wer hat dir denn diese Rahmengrösse empfohlen?

Versuchs erst mal mit einem sehr kurzen Vorbau.  Dreh den Lenker nach hinten oder besorg dir eienen Lenker der stark nach hinten gekröpft ist (z.B. Syntace mit 12 oder 16 ° Kröpfung).
Aber das sind m.M. nach nur leichte Verbesserungen. Ein kleinerer Rahmen wäre die beste Alternative.


----------



## Rotti84 (19. Mai 2010)

Empfohlen hat mir das mein Händler... war sogar deswegen nochmals da und hab nachgefragt ob nicht M besser wäre... er meinte nein, L sei richtig... haben nochmals die schrittlänge gemessen und es kam 83 raus... d.h. eigentlich rahmengröße 19 bzw. 48,6 oder sowas... also zwischen 46er und 50er Rahmen... und da man bei tourenlastiges fahren eins größer nehmen sollte, wäre ja der 50er passend... auch auf der lapierre seite steht 1,73m-1,85m            = 50 (zesty)

http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/StaticController/choose-size-VTT


----------



## Rotti84 (19. Mai 2010)

Sieht dann in etwa so aus (finde jetzt allerdings nicht das die arme zu sehr gestreckt sind):


----------



## hopfer (19. Mai 2010)

schaut so sehr gut aus!
vielleicht sollte man noch etwas am Cockpit oder Sattel arbeiten wen du dich unwohl fühlst???


----------



## Rotti84 (19. Mai 2010)

Na was denn jetzt?  Gut, dann wieder schlecht dann wieder gut

Unwohl fühle ich mich gar nicht, es war nur mal ein Gedanke bzw. war ich verunsichert, da die meisten Rahmengrößenrechner eben immer etwas anderes gesagt haben...

Lapierres Tabelle und der Händler sagen aber wieder was anderes... glaube das man sich auf diese Rahmengrößenrechner überhaupt nicht verlassen kann, da es bei jedem Hersteller anders ausfällt...

edit: ausserdem sagt man ja auch, das eine handfläche zwischen schritt und oberrohr passen sollte wenn man vom sattel absteigt.. und das wäre bei mir auch der fall


----------



## RealNBK (19. Mai 2010)

kann es sein dass du den Sattel zum normalen fahren noch ein wenig nach oben schieben kannst? Also genau so weit wie das becken nicht anfängt zu wackeln wenn du trittst. Wenn das passiert ist der sattel zu weit draußen.
Merke: Den Sattel immer so weit raus wie möglich. Wenn der zu tief ist kannst du auf dauer nicht 100% effizient treten und holst dir nur muskelkater.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## en_masse (19. Mai 2010)

Als alter Fitnesstrainer muss ich jetzt gleichmal ein bisschen klug********n. 
Mit der Sitzposition und der Effizienz geb ich Dir auf jeden Fall recht.
Sag aber jetzt mal noch dazu, dass eine komplette Kniestreckung nicht stattfinden sollte.

Muskelkater hat aber andere Gründe. Der kommt in der gängigsten Theorie durch ungewohnte Belastungen (ungewohnt viel Gewicht, fremde Bewegung, schnelle Bewegung ohne Aufwärmen...). Wenn jemand also immer in der falschen Position mit ähnlicher Intensität fährt wird er keinen Muskelkater haben.

Nur dass hier keine falschen Rückschlüsse gezogen werden, à la: 
Kein Muskelkater => Richtige Sitzposition.

Nix für ungut


----------



## Rotti84 (19. Mai 2010)

Ja kann ich schon... Sobald ich draufsitze, fühlt es sich fast bei jeder sattelposition gut da ich hinten gut einfedere


----------



## RealNBK (19. Mai 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> Mit der Sitzposition und der Effizienz geb ich Dir auf jeden Fall recht.
> Sag aber jetzt mal noch dazu, dass eine komplette Kniestreckung nicht stattfinden sollte.



Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass sich das becken erst nach der vollkommenen (Über-)Streckung erst kippt. Wenn das Knie ganz durchgestreckt ist ist natürlich alles zuspät.

Rottis letzten Komentar verstehe ich aber gerade nicht so ganz.
Wenn der Sattel weiter raus kann, dann raus damit!


----------



## Paolo (19. Mai 2010)

Sattel bis fast zur kompletten Kniestreckung raus? Das ist doch kein Roadbike. Und selbst bei denen wird oft noch mit relativ "viel" Beugung im Knie gefahren.
Wie soll er denn so im Gelände flüssig unterwegs sein? Da versteift man ja völlig.


----------



## en_masse (19. Mai 2010)

Hab ich auch nicht gesagt und geb ich Dir Recht.
Passt alles wie es dasteht. Wollte das nur noch erwähnen, da ich es bei manchen Leuten im Fitnessstudio schon so gesehen habe.


----------



## Paolo (20. Mai 2010)

Dich hatte ich damit gar nicht gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## en_masse (20. Mai 2010)

@ Paolo: Ich dich auch nicht ;-)

Rotti hat gemeint, dass er viel tourenmäßig unterwegs ist. Da ist das dann mit der hohen Sitzposition in meinen Augen gut so. Im Gelände geb ich Dir Recht, da fahr ich auch lieber auf halbmast und Berg runter ja eh


----------



## Rotti84 (20. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab den Sattel nochmal 1-2 cm nach oben geschoben, geht auch noch wunderbar...ist jetzt auf höhe meine beckenknochens, wenn ich neben dem sattel stehe

wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## Asha'man (20. Mai 2010)

Faustregel ist doch: Ferse auf Pedal, und das Knie gerade so durchgestreckt. Mit dem Ballen ist dann noch eine leichte Beugung da. Von dieser Position aus tastet man sich dann vorsichtig an seine "Tourenposition" heran. 

Auf flachen Trails hat man den Sattel etwas tiefer. Auf technischeren oder steileren Trails hat man den Sattel möglichst weit aus dem Weg. Aber noch nah genug an den Oberschenkeln für eine weitere Rückmeldung der aktuellen Position des Rades.

Auf den Fotos sieht das bei Rotti schon fast gut aus. Vielleicht einen Tick zu tief. Kannst du dich mal draufsetzen und die Ferse auf's Pedal stellen? Das oben ist, wie gesagt nur eine Faustregel. Die individuelle Sattelposition sieht immer ein bischen anders aus. Je nach Knieproblemen, Unterschenkellänge, etc.

@Rotti: Ich sag's nochmal. Freu dich über dein Zesty und fahre vor allen Dingen damit. Möglichst viel und möglichst lange. Dann findest du deine Position mit der Zeit von selber. Verstell immer nur eine Sache und dann probier erstmal ausgiebig, bevor du das nächste Glied in der Kette verstellst. Generell scheint die Rahmengröße noch ok. Gutes Tourenrad für dich und auch bergab wirst du dich nicht unwohl fühlen. Ein kleinerer Rahmen wäre etwas wendiger und die Sitzposition nicht so tourentauglich. Dafür hast du besseren Geradeauslauf und auf flowigen schnellen Trails ist das Zesty top. In technischen, engen Passagen eignet man sich dann die Technik schneller an. Umsetzen sollte man mit Zesty, Spicy und Froggy können. Die Bikes sind alle recht lang.


----------



## lugggas (20. Mai 2010)

So, hier mal meine neue singletrail-Rakete.

Basis ist ein 214er in 46, wurde aber schon einiges getauscht, wie man sieht.
Geht echt gut ab


----------



## alex1980 (20. Mai 2010)

@lugggas
schönes teil, was hast da für Griffe dran gemacht?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (20. Mai 2010)

Wenn du die Ferse auf das Pedal stellst, dann sollte das Knie gestreckt sein. Das ist der grobe Anhaltswert. Den Rest stellst du dir nach "Wohlgefühl" ein. 
Und dann fahr erst mal ein paar Tage und gewöhn dich an die Geometrie des Bikes. Auf einem neuen Bike sitzt du bei der ersten Fahrt immer (gefühlt) wie "der Affe auf dem Schleifstein".
Wenn dur Änderungen vornimmst, dann immer nur eine, Vorbau verändern, Spacer unter dem Vorbau weg, Lenker verdrehen etc. Danach wieder eine länger Probefahrt. Wenn du mehrere Sachen auf einmal Änderst, dann kannst du die Auswirkungen nicht mehr zuordnen.
Auf dem Foto vom Bike sah es so aus, als ob der Sattel auf einer ungekröpften Stütze ganz nach vorn geschoben wäre. Wenn das so ist, dann würde ich den sattel auch erst mal weiter nach hinten schieben.


----------



## lugggas (20. Mai 2010)

@alex: Kann ich dir garnicht genau sagen, das sind einfach diese Stanard-Schraubgriffe, die es mit diversen Labeln zu kaufen gibt!


----------



## Rotti84 (20. Mai 2010)

wenn ich die spacer raus nehme, dann hat das doch zur folge das die arme mehr gestreckt wären... ich glaub ich lass es so..vielleicht hol ich mir mal einen syntace vector lenker (der gefällt mir eh)

ach, was haltet ihr von dem vorschlag, eine thomson elite sattelstütze 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Sattelstuetze-mit-Setback-schwarz::14520.html

Die geht nämlich nicht gerade nach oben sondern das obere stück ist nach rechts geknickt...dadurch ist der sattel doch dann wieder weiter zum lenker hin oder? dadurch kompensiert man doch auch ein evtl. zu langes oberrohr oder nicht?

gruß


----------



## alex1980 (20. Mai 2010)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> Die geht nämlich nicht gerade nach oben sondern das obere stück ist nach rechts geknickt...dadurch ist der sattel doch dann wieder weiter zum lenker hin oder? dadurch kompensiert man doch auch ein evtl. zu langes oberrohr oder nicht?
> 
> gruß



wasn das für eine Logik?


----------



## slang (20. Mai 2010)

Der "Knick" wird aber nach hinten montiert, das heißt, du entfernst dich weiter vom Lenker. Dreh mal den Lenker etwas höher und mach mal ne längere Probefahrt.

slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (20. Mai 2010)

Mensch Rotti, 
hör auf dir dauern irgend etwas einzureden. Fahr dein Bike erst mal.
Das mit der Stütze ist Quatsch in Tüten. Dann kommst du mit deinen 4 Buchstaben noch weiter nach vorn. Um dann noch eien vernünftig vernünftigen Winkel zu den Pedalen zu erhalten müsstest du den Lenker mindestens 10 cm absenken. (Triatlon-Haltung).  
Die Stütze gehört wenn, dann mit der Kröpfung nach hinten. und dann lässt sie sich bei deinem Stützenauszug auch gar nicht mehr versenken.

Asha'man und ich haben dir jetzt unabhängig voneinander quasi das selbe erzählt. 
Bist du eigentlich beratungsresistent?


----------



## hopfer (20. Mai 2010)

fahr einfach zu groß ist es nicht.
warum stellst du deinen Sattel so weit nach vorne bzw. warum willst du ihn noch weiter vorne haben?
passt der druck aufs Pedal nicht oder willst du aufrechter sitzen?


----------



## Rotti84 (20. Mai 2010)

@hopfer

um etwas aufrechter zu sitzen ja..aber ich habe den sattel mittlerweile wieder in der mitte auf 0... sitze aber eigentlich trotzdem noch recht aufrecht...


----------



## Paolo (20. Mai 2010)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> ach, was haltet ihr von dem vorschlag, eine thomson elite sattelstütze
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Sattelstuetze-mit-Setback-schwarz::14520.html
> 
> Die geht nämlich nicht gerade nach oben sondern das obere stück ist nach rechts geknickt...dadurch ist der sattel doch dann wieder weiter zum lenker hin oder? dadurch kompensiert man doch auch ein evtl. zu langes oberrohr oder nicht?
> ...



Die Kröpfung gehört nach hinten. 
Setback nennt man die ja auch.


----------



## RealNBK (20. Mai 2010)

zu aufrecht sitzen geht übrigens auch mit einer stärkeren belastung des rückens einher, da die stöße direkt in die wirbelsäule gelnkt werden. Extrem merkt man das auf einem Hollandrad. wie auf nem presslufthammer sitzt man dann.
Zu aufrecht kann man im gelände auch nicht vernünftig fahren.
Aber an die kiste musst du dich auf alle fällr gewöhnen. Offensichtlich hast du noch nicht so viel erfahrung mit dem MTb, also lass das rad erstmal so wie es ist und fahr mal 500km. Dann bist du schlauer was deine sitzposition angeht.


----------



## Asha'man (20. Mai 2010)

Genau, weniger Zeit zum Nachdenken und mehr Zeit zum Fahren verwenden.  Geh raus und fahr Mensch! 

Kinder, morgen Dirt Masters! Und bis Mittwoch Willingen/Winterberg. Freu mich seeeehhhrr!


----------



## Rotti84 (23. Mai 2010)

Hi,

gibts eigentlich schon irgendwelche Infos zu 2011er Zesty`s ? Wann kommen die raus?

Im Spicy Bereich gibts offensichtlich schon ein paar Bilder zum 2011er Spicy

gruß


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Mai 2010)

Mann, wir haben doch erst Mai....Gaaaaaaanz ruhig....


----------



## mtbdriver01 (24. Mai 2010)

Viel zu wenig Bilder ab hier haha.

Mein alter zesty 714 '09 mit hope pro II/spank oozy laufradsatz:
























Und der zesty 514 '09 von mein freund:




















Beiden zesty's mit orginaler setup:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Mai 2010)

Das 714 is ja wohl superschön!


----------



## Rotti84 (26. Mai 2010)

Hi,

da ich euch ja bereits geschrieben habe das ich mit der Rahmengröße unsicher bin, wollte ich euch mitteilen das ich mein zesty verkaufe..

wer also Interesse hat kann sich gerne melden

Gruß


----------



## slang (26. Mai 2010)

was heißt denn unsicher?
wenn du mal damit fahren würdest könntest du sicherheit "erfahren".
dir ist die ganze zeit beim probesitzen auf dem balkon der lenker zu tief, aber eine kleinerere rahmenhöhe mit tieferen steuerrohr soll besserung bringen?

Sorry, vielleicht etwas gemein, aber ich habe das Gefühl, du bist noch nicht mal im zweistelligen Kilometerbereich mit dem Rad, weil du hier nur rumfragst, aber kaum mal Erfahrungsberichte abgibst was genau nicht passt.

slang


----------



## Schwobenflyer (28. Mai 2010)

hier dann auch mal mein neues Zesty


----------



## vitaminc (28. Mai 2010)

Zwar schon öfters mal besprochen, würde aber gerne nochmals darauf eingehen und ne kleine Umfrage machen, wer welchen Reifen am VR und HR fährt, und wie die einzelnen Erfahrungen sind. Wollte nicht extra nen neuen Thread aufmachen, die Frage richtet sich ansich auch nur an Zesty-Fahrer.

Zesty 514 (2009er)
VR: RK 2.2 UST
HR: RK 2.2 UST
keine Dichtmilch
Strecke: Straße und AllMountain

Erfahrung:
Auf der Straße und Waldautobahnen sehr schnell, gutes Rollverhalten, generell bin ich auf trockenen Wegen zufrieden. Wenig bis garkein Grip bei Nässe, Matsch und Schnee. Nach ~1500km bisher 1 Panne gehabt, bei der 2ten Panne war es dann doch nur das Ventil, welches nen Aussetzer hatte. 

Zukunft:
Denke momentan über die RubberQueen 2.2 UST inkl. Dichtmilch für das VR nach. Erhoffe mir mehr Grip und höhere Pannensicherheit. Auch auf Hinblick von SchwarzwaldX und AlpenX.

Für das HR würde ich erstmal beim RK 2.2 UST bleiben, evtl. zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nachrüsten.


----------



## alex1980 (28. Mai 2010)

@Flyer7576

Glückwunsch! Kommst du denn mit den Pedalen gut zu recht? finde die passen Null zum Einsatzzweck des Zesty, aber das ist natürlich wie immer jedem selbst überlassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (28. Mai 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Zwar schon öfters mal besprochen, würde aber gerne nochmals darauf eingehen und ne kleine Umfrage machen, wer welchen Reifen am VR und HR fährt, und wie die einzelnen Erfahrungen sind. Wollte nicht extra nen neuen Thread aufmachen, die Frage richtet sich ansich auch nur an Zesty-Fahrer.
> 
> Zesty 514 (2009er)
> VR: RK 2.2 UST
> ...



Ich fahre 2.2 Mountain King tubeless and bin absolut zurfrieden. Der einzigé Nachteil den ich beim MK tubeless sehe ist der relativ hohe Verscheiss. Ich glaube ich bin ca. 5000-6000km gefahren und habe noch keinen Platten gehabt. In den km ist auch eine Alpenüberquerung dabei!


----------



## Smudo08 (28. Mai 2010)

Hey.

Ich fahre ein Zesty 314 aus 2009 und war mit der Standardbereifung (RK Supersonic 2.2) überhaupt nich zufrieden. Hatte div. Pannen und Grip ist jetzt auch nicht der beste.

Hab jetzt FA 2.25 drauf und kann bis jetzt nicht klagen. Keine Panne bis jetzt und die Mischung aus Grip,Rollwiderstand und Gewicht vom FA passt zum Zesty ziemlich gut find ich.

Einsatzbereich sind Touren (AM) und Strasse.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (30. Mai 2010)

alex1980 schrieb:


> @Flyer7576
> 
> Glückwunsch! Kommst du denn mit den Pedalen gut zu recht? finde die passen Null zum Einsatzzweck des Zesty, aber das ist natürlich wie immer jedem selbst überlassen...



pedale sind schon weg war nur so ein kleines gadjet vom Händler für mich und jetzt hab ich wieder die XT M770 klicker dran 

Willst die anderen haben?


----------



## alex1980 (30. Mai 2010)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Willst die anderen haben?



ne danke, bin bestens versorgt... Die XT Pedale sind zwar genauso ungeeignet, aber das musst du wissen...


----------



## Schwobenflyer (30. Mai 2010)

welche hast du dran?


----------



## alex1980 (30. Mai 2010)

Hab Acid 2 dran, schöne grosse Aufstandsfläche. Die XT bin ich jahrelang am Hardtail gefahren, die haben am Zesty echt nix verloren...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Mai 2010)

alex1980 schrieb:


> Hab Acid 2 dran, schöne grosse Aufstandsfläche. Die XT bin ich jahrelang am Hardtail gefahren, die haben am Zesty echt nix verloren...


Kannst du das mal begründen?


----------



## alex1980 (30. Mai 2010)

ganz einfach, je grösser die Aufstandsfläche umso stabiler stehst du auf den Pedalen und umso mehr Kontrolle hast du in schwierigen Fahrsituationen.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (30. Mai 2010)

ich bin mit den XT's bisher sehr zufrieden


----------



## Trio33 (30. Mai 2010)

Wie öffne ich die untere Dämpferaufnahme am Zesty zur Demontage des Dämpfers?
Auf der linken Seite die silberne M6 zuerst komplett raus? 
Die rot eloxierte Schraube rechts muß die auch raus? Hat die Rechtsgewinde - also linksrum zu öffnen? 

Die linke M6 habe ich gelöst, aber noch nicht ganz rausgedreht. Die rechte rote macht noch keinen "Mucks" (mit 6er-Inbus)! 
Die obere Aufnahme ist auch gelöst! Gibt es sonst noch was zu beachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. Mai 2010)

alex1980 schrieb:


> ganz einfach, je grösser die Aufstandsfläche umso stabiler stehst du auf den Pedalen und umso mehr Kontrolle hast du in schwierigen Fahrsituationen.


Vom Stehen im einrasteten Zustand her merkt man zwischen den normalen XT Pedalen PD-M770 und den Pedalen PD-M647 keine Unterschiede. Auf den PD-M647 steht man nicht eingerastet sicherer. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist deine Aussage sehr subjekiv.

Entweder Klick-Pedale, wobei es m.M, nach wurscht ist welche. Im Gegensatz zu den CrankBrother Schneebesen ist der Kontakt zu Schimano Pedalen immer recht stabil.
Oder mit richtigen Plattform- Pedalen.


----------



## RealNBK (31. Mai 2010)

bei time z merkt man keinen unterschied zu normalen time pedalen wenn man eingeklickt ist. Zwar haben die normalen schon eine große aufstandsfläche, aber die berührt man eingeklickt eigentlich kaum. Das merkt man höchstens mit weicheren Sohlen. Diese Fläche helfen höchstens besser in das pedal zu kommen, aber da sind die Z's nicht wirklich besser.


----------



## Asha'man (31. Mai 2010)

Fahre am Zesty XTR Pedale. Wenn man erstmal eingeklickt ist -> alles grün. Wenn man beim Einklicken in schwierigem Gelände die Raste nicht auf anhieb trifft ist man natürlich mit einer zusätzlichen Plattform erstmal besser unterwegs. Fahre PD-M545 am Alltagsradel (weil ich auch mit normalen Schuhen zum einkaufen fahre, etc.), Holzfeller Plattform am Froggy und XTR am Zesty. Kann also ganz gut vergleichen.


----------



## alex1980 (31. Mai 2010)

also ich merke zwischen XT und Acid 2 Pedalen einen sehr grossen Unterschied und da bin ich auch sehr froh drum...


----------



## Waldschleicher (31. Mai 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Das merkt man höchstens mit weicheren Sohlen.



Eben, ich hab auch ein paar knochenharte Racing Latschen und ein paar hohe Shimano "Wanderstiefel". Da merkt man sowohl im Einstieg als auch im Halt einen Unterschied auf dem Klickpedal mit Käfig.


----------



## vitaminc (31. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte mir evtl. den Shimano SH-MT52 für die XT Pedale kaufen, angeblich kann ich den Schuh auch für meine Platform-Pedale verwenden. Brauche halt wie so oft die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.

Jemand Erfahrung mit der Kombi?


----------



## vitaminc (4. Juni 2010)

Evtl. kann mir jemand helfen, wenn es um das Eingrenzen eines *Knacken* bei meinem Zesty 514 (2009er) geht. 

Sattel inkl. Stütze habe ich schon abgeschraubt, wenn ich dann fahre, und das Bike mit meinem linken Fuß aufm Pedal wippe, ist es ruhig und man hört die Dämpfer arbeiten. Wenn ich das gleiche rechts tue, knackt das Rad heftig. Schrauben habe ich ansich schon einige geprüft. Hatte dann zuletzt am Fox Float R 200 Dämpfer die Zugstufe komplett in die andere Richtung gedreht, und zack war plötzlich das Knacken weg. Kurze Zeit später war es aber wieder da und jetzt geht es nicht mehr weg.

Bin da ziemlich irritiert und sehr nah dran, das Bike mal wieder zum Händler zu bringen. 

Jemand vielleicht noch ne Idee, was ich noch prüfen könnte?
Kann hier sogar ein Rahmenriss vorhanden sein, der dieses Knacken verursacht?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Juni 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir evtl. den Shimano SH-MT52 für die XT Pedale kaufen, angeblich kann ich den Schuh auch für meine Platform-Pedale verwenden. Brauche halt wie so oft die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
> 
> Jemand Erfahrung mit der Kombi?


Auf Plattform Pedalen stehst du nur solange gut, wie du keine Cleats montiert hast. Mit Cleats auf auf Plattform Pedalen ist immer ein rumgeeiere. Da kannst du auf Plattformpdalen besser mit einem Wanderschuh fahren.  
Oder du must je nach Pedal die Cleats gegen die Original- Abdeckung in der Sohle austauschen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Juni 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Evtl. kann mir jemand helfen, wenn es um das Eingrenzen eines *Knacken* bei meinem Zesty 514 (2009er) geht.
> 
> Sattel inkl. Stütze habe ich schon abgeschraubt, wenn ich dann fahre, und das Bike mit meinem linken Fuß aufm Pedal wippe, ist es ruhig und man hört die Dämpfer arbeiten. Wenn ich das gleiche rechts tue, knackt das Rad heftig. Schrauben habe ich ansich schon einige geprüft. Hatte dann zuletzt am Fox Float R 200 Dämpfer die Zugstufe komplett in die andere Richtung gedreht, und zack war plötzlich das Knacken weg. Kurze Zeit später war es aber wieder da und jetzt geht es nicht mehr weg.
> 
> ...


Pedal? 
Schraub mal ein anderes Pedal rein. Hast du Unterlegscheiben zwischen Pedal und Kurbel? Ich setze Pedale immer mit Kupferpaste ein. 
Speichen? 
Sollte dann aber mehr so ein Knarren sein, kommt schon mal vor, dass sich Speichen bei Belastung/Entlastung am Kreuz gegeneinander verschieben. --> Speichenspannung erhöhen.
Innenlager?
Lager auf einer Seite marode? Da BB30 --> Händler

Riss im Rahmen --> Pessimist. Wer wird denn gleich vom schlimmsten ausgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (4. Juni 2010)

> Auf Plattform Pedalen stehst du nur solange gut, wie du keine Cleats  montiert hast. Mit Cleats auf auf Plattform Pedalen ist immer ein  rumgeeiere. Da kannst du auf Plattformpdalen besser mit einem  Wanderschuh fahren.
> Oder du must je nach Pedal die Cleats gegen die Original- Abdeckung in  der Sohle austauschen.



Das ist ansich kein Problem, denn ich möchte entweder oder in der Zukunft fahren. D.h. sobald ich dann herausgefunden habe, ob ich lieber bei Platform bleibe oder bei den XT-Pedalen, werde ich die Cleats dranlassen oder wieder abstöpseln, hauptsache der Schuh funktioniert grundsätzlich für Beides.

Was mir am SH-MT52 ganz gut gefällt, ist die Tatsache, dass die Sohle ne recht gute Stabilität aufweist, aber man trotzdem noch gut mit Laufen kann.


----------



## vitaminc (4. Juni 2010)

> Pedal?
> Schraub mal ein anderes Pedal rein. Hast du Unterlegscheiben zwischen  Pedal und Kurbel? Ich setze Pedale immer mit Kupferpaste ein.
> Speichen?
> Sollte dann aber mehr so ein Knarren sein, kommt schon mal vor, dass  sich Speichen bei Belastung/Entlastung am Kreuz gegeneinander  verschieben. --> Speichenspannung erhöhen.
> ...



Das Pedal hatte ich nur mal kurz ab und wieder angeschraubt, kann es aber mal komplett tauschen. Unterlegscheiben? - negativ. 

Da das Knacken nur zu hören ist, wenn ich mit dem Fuß auf dem rechten Pedal stehe und dann wippe, verstehe ich das mit den Speichen nicht. Müssten die Speichen nicht auch bei linker Belastung knarrern/knacken?

Beim Innenlager bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ich kenne Lagerprobleme eigentlich wenn es in in Regelmässigkeit beim Pedallieren knackt. Diesmal knackt es aber unregelmässig, vorallendingen wenn ich stark rechts wippe bzw. Belastung aufs Pedal gebe.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Juni 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Das Pedal hatte ich nur mal kurz ab und wieder angeschraubt, kann es aber mal komplett tauschen. Unterlegscheiben? - negativ.


dann mach welche drunter. 


vitaminc schrieb:


> Da das Knacken nur zu hören ist, wenn ich mit dem Fuß auf dem rechten Pedal stehe und dann wippe, verstehe ich das mit den Speichen nicht. Müssten die Speichen nicht auch bei linker Belastung knarrern/knacken?


Linke Speichen / Rechte Speiche? Wenn du das Bike nach links belastest kommen auf die Speichen andere Kräfte als wenn du nach rechts belastest.


vitaminc schrieb:


> Beim Innenlager bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ich kenne Lagerprobleme eigentlich wenn es in in Regelmässigkeit beim Pedallieren knackt. Diesmal knackt es aber unregelmässig, vorallendingen wenn ich stark rechts wippe bzw. Belastung aufs Pedal gebe.


----------



## vitaminc (4. Juni 2010)

Danke Uwe, ich werds nachher mal prüfen.


----------



## en_masse (4. Juni 2010)

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem. War auch alles eher unregelmäßig und erstaunlicher Weise auch häufiger bei Belastung des rechten Pedals.

Habe dann die unterste Hinterbaugelenksicherungsschraube getauscht (die war verbogen) und das Tretlager geputzt und gefettet.

Danach war wieder Ruhe...


----------



## vitaminc (5. Juni 2010)

Glückwunsch, da bist Du geschickter als ich. Mein Rad steht seit gestern beim Händler, warte bereits auf den Anruf.

Zuletzt hat das Rad schon dermaßen stark geknackst, dass ich keine Geduld mehr hatte, selbst nach dem Fehler zu suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## en_masse (5. Juni 2010)

Da bin ich echt mal gespannt an was es liegt!


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juni 2010)

Aktueller Stand:
Das Problem konnte noch nicht gefunden werden, dafür wurde mir nahegelegt beide Bremsscheiben zu tauschen, da beide nen Schlag haben und nicht mehr rund laufen. Das wusste ich bereits, und ich lasse die Scheiben jetzt auch tauschen.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Scheiben am Zesty?
Meine sind etwa 2000km alt.


----------



## Asha'man (7. Juni 2010)

Von alleine verbiegen die nicht. Ausser du hast sie extrem heiss gebremst. Ansonsten bleibt nur kaltverformt durch Feindkontakt.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juni 2010)

Ersteres kann ich auf alle Fälle ausschließen, und Fremdkontakt ist mir wissentlich nix bewusst. Es schleift halt schon ne ganze Weile, sowohl am VR und HR, und selbst habe ich auch schon bemerkt, dass die Bremse nicht perfekt rund läuft. Naja, da habe ich wohl dann keine andere Wahl als die Scheiben tauschen zu lassen.


----------



## en_masse (7. Juni 2010)

@ vitaminc:

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit der K18 von Beginn an. Immer einen leichten Schlag in beiden Scheiben....

zum knacken:
An Deiner Stelle würde ich einfach mal die Schrauben der Gelenke tauschen. Kostet nicht die Welt und bei mir war danach Ruhe. 

@ALL:
Mal ne evtl etwas blöde Frage:
Will mir vor meinem Alpencross neue Kettenblätter holen. Fahre die Original Shimano XT Kurbel und anstatt dem größten Ritzel nen "Truvativ Thirty six" Bashguard.
Hätte gerne das große Ritzel mit mehr Zähnen als bisher.
Kann mir jemand sagen welche ich benötige.

https://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=7&navigation=1&menu=1000,2,84&mid=0&pgc=0&orderby=4

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juni 2010)

> @ vitaminc:
> 
> Das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit der K18 von Beginn an. Immer einen  leichten Schlag in beiden Scheiben....
> 
> ...



Und Du lebst einfach mit den verzogenen Scheiben, oder sind das OEM Scheiben beim Kauf eines Zestys und nach dem Tausch gehört das der Vergangenheit an?

Mir werden jetzt augenblicklich die Scheiben getauscht, kostet mich 90 EUR incl. Arbeitsaufwand.


----------



## en_masse (7. Juni 2010)

Teurer Spaß... Naja, habe versucht meine Scheiben mit entsprechendem Werkzeug zu richten. War danach aber auch nur kurzzeitig besser.Irgendwann hatte ich nen Sturz bei dem der Bremshebel abgebrochen ist.
Da die Bremse Beläge gefressen hat und mich so einiges an ihr gestört hat bin ich auf die XT-Bremse (203) umgestigen und seitdem glücklich ;-)


----------



## Asha'man (7. Juni 2010)

Bei dne Formula Bremsen sind auch die Beläge sehr nah an der Scheibe. Das macht perfektes ausrichten der Bremskolben nötig. Ist immer wieder eine schöne Fummelei.

Am Zesty bleiben die Oros, aber am Froggy kommt bei mir jetzt auch ne Saint dran. Bin das Gefummel leid. Und die Oro braucht recht hohe Fingerkraft, was sie bei härteren Bremsungen schlechter Dosierbar macht.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juni 2010)

Das Problem ist auch der Preis der Original Formula Bremsscheiben, liegt bei der 160er bei 30 Tacken und für ne 180er sogar bei 40 Talerchen.

Denke beim nächsten Mal werde ich mir günstigere Scheiben besorgen und versuchen selbst zu wechseln.


----------



## Lutsch (7. Juni 2010)

Bremsscheiben wechseln ist nicht schwer besonders bei center lock. Ich habe derzeit am VR eine XT Scheibe drauf. Scheibe kostet dich ~20â¬ (demnach ob 1 oder 2-teilig) und 15 Minuten Arbeit zum wechseln und einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Juni 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> @ vitaminc:
> 
> Das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit der K18 von Beginn an. Immer einen leichten Schlag in beiden Scheiben....
> 
> ...


Bremse: Die Neuen Formula Bremsscheiben sind m.M. nach gewitchsmässig kaputt -optimiert worden. Die Dicke wurde von 2,0 auf 1,58 mm reduziert. Und dann haben sie noch ne Menge Material rund um die Befestigung eingespart. 2 von 4 Neuwertigen Scheibnen waren bei mir krumm.
Da gibts massig Probleme mit den Scheiben. Schreien, quietschen Krachen, das volle Programm.
Umbau auf die Shimano Scheiben mit Alu Spider hat bisher in den meisten Fällen geholfen. 
Wenn wie beim 314 ein Mavic LRS mit Center Lock Naben verbaut ist, dann kann man auch sofort die Center Lock Version nehmen.


Kettenblatt:
Du kannst problemlos das 32er KB gegen ein 36er tauschen. Das SLX Ketteblatt passt aber glaube ich nicht auf die XT Kurbel. 
Die Kettenblätter sind i.d. R. nur so teuer, dass du dir mit wenig Aufpreis direkt eine neue Kurbel kaufen kannst. Die SLX in 2 Fach mit Bash und Innenlager kostet 90 . Steht der XT in Funktion in nichts nach. Optik noch dazu eine ganze Ecke moderner.
Die Innenlager sind kompatibel. Da können die Alten drin bleiben.


----------



## tuubaduur (7. Juni 2010)

Formula Oro haben bei mir erst Ruhe gegeben als ich sie im Keller aufgeräumt habe. Jetzt hält mich eine Magura Louise auf, ohne stress und nach justieren und klingel und schleifen und und und und.

Die formulas haben einfach nur genervt, sind schlecht zu dosieren und bremsen nicht so punkt genau wie die Maguras.

Die Ersatzteile von Formula sind auch exorbitant teurer. Schau mal bei Alligator oder nehm tatsächlich Shimano. Das passt schon zusammen.

Gruss tuubaduur


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juni 2010)

Mein Händler hat noch nie solch eiernde Bremsscheiben gesehen wie meine  - er meinte durch Überhitzung kann dies nicht passiert sein, nur über massive Fremdeinwirkung. Da frage ich mich: Ich bin bis dato noch NIE mit dem Zesty auffe Fresse geflogen und ansonsten immer anständig beim Bremsen dosiert, und mir ist nicht bekannt das es größere Schläge gab. Ok, vielleicht hat es tatsächlich mal einen Stein oder ähnliches gegen die Disc gehauen, aber das sowohl am VR als auch am HR ? - äußerst dubios, wie ich finde. 

Meine Bremsbeläge sehen hingegen noch völlig in Ordnung aus.

Da der Händler keine Formula Discs in meiner Größe vor Ort hat, versucht er es jetzt erstmal die Discs gerade zu biegen. Morgen ruf ich nochmals an, und werde klären, wie wir weiter verfahren wenn das nicht hinhaut.

Da ich das Zesty 514 2009er nicht da habe, wer kann mir sagen, ob Centerlock oder nicht?


----------



## Asha'man (7. Juni 2010)

Ist doch der Shimano LRS? Dann sinds Centrelock Scheiben mit einem 6 Loch Centerlock Adapter. Sprich du kannst entweder weiterhin 6 Loch Scheiben + Adapter verwenden oder direkt Centrelock Scheiben nehmen.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juni 2010)

Also ich meine es handelt sich um die Shimano XT WH M775. Zumindest meine ich an der Nabe mal was von 775 gelesen zu haben, das wäre doch der Laufradsatz vom 2008er?

Das werde ich mir aber nochmals genauer ansehen, wenn ich das Bike wieder da habe, denn merkwürdigerweise steht auf der Webseite von Lapierre: SHIMANO XT M778 15 MM


[url]http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/all-mountain-rad/2009/ZESTY-514-1/ausstattung[/URL]


----------



## vitaminc (8. Juni 2010)

Also das Zesty ist endlich wieder daheim. Gewechselt wurde dann doch nix. Die vordere Bremsscheibe war doch nicht so schlimm. Die hintere Bremsscheibe müsste wohl irgendwann mal getauscht werden, geht aber aktuell, aber evtl. müsste man die Kolben reinigen, da diese nicht komplett zurückgehen. Weiss jemand ob man hinten auf 180er Scheiben nehmen kann?

Das Knacksen kam wohl von verdreckten Gelenkschrauben am Dämpfer. Die hatte ich mich nicht getraut aufzuschrauben, da ich kein Drehmomentschlüssel habe. Den sollte ich mir aber wohl anschaffen, oder was meint die Lapierre-Gemeinde hier?


----------



## en_masse (8. Juni 2010)

Drehmomentschlüssel in meinen Augen ein must have!

Aha, die Gelenkschrauben ;-)

Mit Scheiben gerade biegen habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen.
Wenn man die einmal wieder richtig heiß bremst haste den gleichen Salat wieder.

180mm geht, man benötigt halt nen neuen Adapter.
Aber bevor ich 2 neue Bremsscheiben und nen Adapter kaufe und es danach immernoch klingelt, würde ICH persönlich einfach ne pflegeleichte Bremse kaufen.
Merkt man, dass ich die K18 nicht mag? ;-)


----------



## vitaminc (8. Juni 2010)

> Drehmomentschlüssel in meinen Augen ein must have!



Hat jemand nen guten Tip für nen Drehmomentschlüssel, Baumarktware oder Bikeladen?



> Mit Scheiben gerade biegen habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen.
> Wenn man die einmal wieder richtig heiß bremst haste den gleichen Salat  wieder.



Ja, so wie es aussieht wurde auch nicht viel daran geändert, denn der Zustand ist quasi genauso wie als ich das Rad abgegeben hatte. Mit einer Ausnahme: Ich bin 70 EUR ärmer, dafür ist immerhin das Knacksen weg. Ich muss mich aber zwingend mehr mit der Schrauberei und Pflege auseinandersetzen.



> 180mm geht, man benötigt halt nen neuen Adapter.
> Aber bevor ich 2 neue Bremsscheiben und nen Adapter kaufe und es danach  immernoch klingelt, würde ICH persönlich einfach ne pflegeleichte Bremse  kaufen.
> Merkt man, dass ich die K18 nicht mag? ;-)



Naja, ich denke erstmal bleibt es wie es ist, denn die Bremse packt ordentlich zu, wie ich finde. Vorne ist sogut wie "Silence", hinten habe ich halt an einer Stelle ein Schleifen. Fraglich finde ich es, dass das an den Kolben liegen soll? - für mich ist das ein klassischer Fall einer verbogenen Scheibe, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## tuubaduur (8. Juni 2010)

@vitamin
schau die mal die Alligator Wind Cutter Scheibe an, die liegt bei ca. 20â¬, Center Lock Adapter brauchst du keinen, da ist an der Formua Scheibe einer dran. Denn kann man verwenden. Die 6 LÃ¶cher der Scheibe sind immer an der gleichen stelle und  Center Lock ist Center Lock.

Schlussendlich kann ich en mass nur recht geben, weg mit der K18.

gruss tuubaduur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. Juni 2010)

Na, na, gleich weg damit ist ganz schön hart. 
Die Formula Bremsen haben im Gegensatz zu Shimano einen rel. schmalen Luftspalt zwischen Scheibe und Belägen. Dementsprechend penibel muss man den Sattel ausrichten.
Fürs Mittelgebirge ist die K18 sicherlich völlig ausreichend. Auch in der Ü90(kg) Klasse. In den Alpen sieht das schon anders aus.
180 mm Scheben sollte man heute eigendlich schon als Standard ansehen. Die Windcutter würde ich aber nur bei unter 75 kg fahren. Da ist doch arg wenig Fleisch an der Scheibe.

Zum Drehmo: Ein Baumarkt Teil tust bei den die paar Schrauben sicherlich. Ist nur die Frage ob man da auch Dremos bekommt, die auch bei den geringen Drehmomenten zwischen 3 und 15 Nm vernünftig ansprechen.
Die übliche Drehmos bis 80 Nm kannst du vergessen. 
Wenn du langfristig was vom Werkzeug haben willst, dann halt dich an Markenwerkzeuge. Im Baumarkt gibts da auch Unterschiede.


----------



## vitaminc (9. Juni 2010)

Erstmal Danke für die zahlreichen Tips.

Wie gesagt, ich habe erstmal nicht vor die Formula Oro K18 komplett zu tauschen, da ich mit der Bremskraft sehr zufrieden bin. Wenn es da mal irgendwo bisschen schleift, stört mich das ansich auch nicht, solange es sich im Rahmen hält und das Laufrad nicht anfangt zu blockieren.

Habe gestern mal bisschen bzgl. Drehmomentschlüssel gelesen. Da gibt es viele unterschiedliche Aussagen, von Leuten die seit 15 Jahren ohne ausgekommen sind, andere es als Pflichtwerkzeug ansehen. Denke aber werde mir lieber mal einen anschaffen, und dachte evtl. and den Mighty Drehmomentschlüssel.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...inkl-bits.html?uin=u90fr6lf6m0i4t0lc33kfop5n7

Habe nicht vor ne eigene Werkstatt zu öffnen, daher sehe ich es auch nicht über 100 EUR für nen Drehmo hinzublättern.


----------



## hergie (9. Juni 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für die zahlreichen Tips.
> 
> Habe gestern mal bisschen bzgl. Drehmomentschlüssel gelesen. Da gibt es viele unterschiedliche Aussagen, von Leuten die seit 15 Jahren ohne ausgekommen sind, andere es als Pflichtwerkzeug ansehen. Denke aber werde mir lieber mal einen anschaffen, und dachte evtl. and den Mighty Drehmomentschlüssel.
> 
> ...



Bin mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel bisher sehr zufrieden. Hab Ihn seit 1,5 Jahren.


----------



## vitaminc (9. Juni 2010)

Super, denke werde den kaufen.

Verwendet jemand von euch Silikonöl oder ähnliches für die FOX-Gabel, oder ist das Unfug, da die Gabel sich selbst mit Öl versorgt?

Bisher säubere ich die Gabel einfach immer nur, quasi um Schmutzreste zu entfernen. 

Für die Kette verwende ich bislang immer:*
*Innotech High Tech Ketten-Fluid 105
http://www.roseversand.de/zubehoer/...luid-105.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=22665

Was sollte ich für die Pflege/Wartung noch zu Hause haben?


----------



## vitaminc (9. Juni 2010)

Hätte auch nochmals ne Frage an die Zesty 514 Besitzer, welche Laufräder ihr dran habt?

Bei mir steht am VR auf der Nabe: XT M778, am HR jedoch M775.


----------



## hergie (9. Juni 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Super, denke werde den kaufen.
> 
> Verwendet jemand von euch Silikonöl oder ähnliches für die FOX-Gabel, oder ist das Unfug, da die Gabel sich selbst mit Öl versorgt?
> 
> ...



Also ich habe immer Brunox Federgabel Deo zuhause, das kommt ab und an mal an die Tauchrohre. Diese mache ich nach jeder Fahrt (mit einem feuchtem Lappen) sauber. 
Zudem habe ich noch Kettenfett im Hause (Marke keine Ahnung) damit wird die Kette nach dem gründlichen Sauber machen (schwankt je nach Jahreszeit) ein wenig eingefettet. 
Isopropyl-Alkohol habe auch, quasi als Universal-Alles-Entferner. Mache damit hauptsächlich die Bremsscheiben sauber und Dreck der sonst nicht abgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutsch (10. Juni 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Hätte auch nochmals ne Frage an die Zesty 514 Besitzer, welche Laufräder ihr dran habt?
> 
> Bei mir steht am VR auf der Nabe: XT M778, am HR jedoch M775.



Die selben hatte ich auch dran, ist alles ok. Wenn ich das recht im Kopf habe sind die identisch, nur eben das die M778 15mm Steckachse hat.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. Juni 2010)

hergie schrieb:


> Also ich habe immer* Brunox Federgabel Deo* zuhause, das kommt ab und an mal an die Tauchrohre. Diese mache ich nach jeder Fahrt (mit einem feuchtem Lappen) sauber.
> Zudem habe ich noch Kettenfett im Hause (Marke keine Ahnung) damit wird die Kette nach dem gründlichen Sauber machen (schwankt je nach Jahreszeit) ein wenig eingefettet.
> Isopropyl-Alkohol habe auch, quasi als Universal-Alles-Entferner. Mache damit hauptsächlich die Bremsscheiben sauber und Dreck der sonst nicht abgeht.


Brunox bzw WD40  gehört *nicht* an die Gabel. Auch wenn es dafür verkauft wird. Höchstens um den Dreck von den Standrohren zu wischen. Wenn Standrohre bzw. Dichtungen von aussen Schmieren/pflegen, dann die Standrohre dünn mit entsprechendem Schmiermittel (RS RedRum oder auch einfach 5W 40 Motoröl) abwischen. 
Brunox ist ein Kriechöl. die Lösemitte darin waschen auf Dauer das Schmiermittel von den Dichtungen. Die Wirkung von Brunox hält maximal 10 Minuten an. Dann istr es wieder weg.


----------



## Pornspirit (10. Juni 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> RS RedRum oder auch einfach 5W 40 Motorö



Nein, kein Motorenöl an die Gabel, das gehört in nem Motor 
Lieber Gabelöl!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. Juni 2010)

Falsch, alles an den richtigen Platz. 
Gabelöl ist Hydraulik-Öl und hat nicht die guten Schmiereigenschaften von Moterenöl. Gabelöl brauchst du da wo das Öl nicht schäumen darf. Also in der Dämpfung und evtl. in der 2-Step-Einheit von Lyrik oder Totem . Zur Schmierung z.B. der Standrohre ist Motorenöl, oder halt ein Spezielles Öl wie das RS Red Rum wesentlich besser geeignet.


----------



## vitaminc (10. Juni 2010)

Wie oft versorgt ihr eure Standrohre mit Öl ?
Und wie lange hält es? - wahrscheinlich nur'n Tag?


----------



## Pornspirit (10. Juni 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Falsch, alles an den richtigen Platz.
> Gabelöl ist Hydraulik-Öl und hat nicht die guten Schmiereigenschaften von Moterenöl. Gabelöl brauchst du da wo das Öl nicht schäumen darf. Also in der Dämpfung und evtl. in der 2-Step-Einheit von Lyrik oder Totem . Zur Schmierung z.B. der Standrohre ist Motorenöl, oder halt ein Spezielles Öl wie das RS Red Rum wesentlich besser geeignet.



Zur Not geht Motorenöl schon. Besser ist eine Mischung von Red Rum mit Gabelöl (SAE5 - 10) da das Red Rum eine sehr hohe Viskosität hat oder Gabelöl (SAE5 -10) mit Fett mischen. So was hält dann auch mal länger an den Rohren. Zum Schmieren ist, wie schon erwähnt hast, ein Kriechöl nicht empfehlenswert, zum säubern und Staub bzw Dreck entfernen schon. 
Zur Häufigkeit, wenns sehr trocken und staubig war dann nach jeder Tour/ jeden Tag. Du merkst auch selber wenn die Gabel nicht mehr so sensibel anspricht oder die Staubdichtungen voller Dreck sind, dann wird Zeit zum schmieren


----------



## Trio33 (12. Juni 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für die zahlreichen Tips.
> 
> Habe gestern mal bisschen bzgl. Drehmomentschlüssel gelesen. Da gibt es viele unterschiedliche Aussagen, von Leuten die seit 15 Jahren ohne ausgekommen sind, andere es als Pflichtwerkzeug ansehen. Denke aber werde mir lieber mal einen anschaffen, und dachte evtl. and den Mighty Drehmomentschlüssel.
> 
> ...





hergie schrieb:


> Bin mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel bisher sehr zufrieden. Hab Ihn seit 1,5 Jahren.




Löst der Mighty auch bei Linksgewinde aus?


----------



## vitaminc (12. Juni 2010)

Ich habe heute die Shimano SH-MT52 Schuhe bekommen, da ich die XT-Klickpedale endlich mal testen wollte. Das fahren damit macht grundsätzlich Spaß, einklicken geht fix, ausklicken tue ich mir noch etwas schwer, trotz dass ich die Pedale komplett Anschlag auf "Minus" habe. Das weitaus größere Problem: Schmerzen meiner rechten Achillessehne, quasi am Ansatz. Das habe ich mir vor 1 Jahr durchs Tennis nach meinem Bänderriss am anderen Fuß zugezogen. Das Radeln mit meinen Platformpedalen verlief bisher immer komplett schmerzfrei. Mit den Klickpedalen und den Shimano Schuhen so dermaßen Schmerzen nach 1 Stunde, das ich beim Absteigen erstmal nicht mehr laufen kann.

Werde noch 1-2 Tests durchführen in dem ich die Cleats von der Montage etwas seitlich verschiebe, evtl. auch die Schuheinlagen aus meinem Tennisschuhwerk in den Shimano Schuhen probieren. Wenn das alles nicht hilft, scheine ich wohl nicht Klickpedal-tauglich zu sein 

Schonmal jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gehabt?


----------



## Mr_Lagoom (13. Juni 2010)

Guten morgen^^

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, immer wenn ich mit meinene Klickpedalen gefahren bin tat mein linkes Knie danach weh. Das hat sich angefühlt als wenn das ganze Knie mit Wasser gefüllt war.. Habe es ein halbes Jahr ausprobiert, jetzt sind Bärentatzen dran....


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Juni 2010)

Probiert mal LOOK Quartz Pedale. Hier ist der Clickmechanismus nicht so starr und führend wie bei Shimano. Danach ist das mit den Knieproblemen vorbei. (Gehört aber nicht hierher.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (13. Juni 2010)

oder Time! Seit jahren erprobt, bewährt und von Orthopäden empfohlen. Leider sehr schwer wenn man nicht sehr viel geld ausgeben möchte.
Das ist es mir aber wert.


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Juni 2010)

Das stimmt! Ich hatte mindestens 8 jahre die Time Z und die waren super! Wiegen aber fast so viel wie ein Abrams Panzer.


----------



## hergie (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 

anbei mein Zesty, welches ich seit dem We habe. 
Es handelt sich hierbei um ein 2009er Model in XL. 

Gegenüber der Serienausstattung wurden folgende Änderungen vorgenommen: 

- Reifen 2.5 er Fat Albert
- Schaltwerk sram x.9
- Trigger V und H sram x.9
- Bremsscheibe hinten 180er (Original Formula Scheibe kommt die Tage drauf, Händler hatte keine mehr)
- Kürzeren Vorbau montiert. 

Hab die Clickpedale von meiner alten XC-Schleuder übernommen, bin aber am Überlegen ob ich Flats montiere.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Juni 2010)

Lass das mit dem Scheiben tauschen. Die aktuellen Formula Scheiben haben eien hohe Rate an Bikes, auf denen sie enormen Krach machen. 
Was für Scheiben sind da jetzt drauf? Shimano, Hope und Hayes statt Formula haben sich bisher ganz gut bewährt.


----------



## hopfer (14. Juni 2010)

vorne Formula alt und hinten Hayes ;-)


----------



## hergie (14. Juni 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> vorne Formula alt und hinten Hayes ;-)



jop


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Juni 2010)

Würde ich so lassen. Oder dein Händler baut dir hinten auch eine alte Formula Scheibe rein. Die ist noch 0.2 mm Scheiben dicker als die aktuelle. Halten länger, haben bisher immer gut funktioniert.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (15. Juni 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Lass das mit dem Scheiben tauschen. Die aktuellen Formula Scheiben haben eien hohe Rate an Bikes, *auf denen sie enormen Krach machen. *
> Was für Scheiben sind da jetzt drauf? Shimano, Hope und Hayes statt Formula haben sich bisher ganz gut bewährt.



das kann ich leider nur Bestätigen


----------



## Asha'man (15. Juni 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das stimmt! Ich hatte mindestens 8 jahre die Time Z und die waren super! Wiegen aber fast so viel wie ein Abrams Panzer.



Ich probiere jetzt auch wegen gelegentlichen Knieproblemen, die ich nur mit Klickpedalen habe (mit penibel ausgerichteten Cleats und zig Varianten probiert), die Time Z Pedale.

Papa, hast du mit den Look die gleiche/ähnlichen Bewegungsspielraum, wie mit den Time Z? Habe mir jetzt die Atac XS besorgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (15. Juni 2010)

hergie schrieb:


> - Reifen 2.5 er Fat Albert



Das sieht am Hinterbau aber arg eng aus. Wär mir offengestanden etwas zu gefährlich.

slang


----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. Juni 2010)

2,5'' fahr ich noch nicht mal im Froggy. Ausserdem muss man die auf den 19 mm Felgen warscheinlich mit 2,5 bar Luft fahren, damit man noch vernünftig um die Kurve kommen. Sonst fangen die an zu seitlich weg zu kippen.


----------



## hergie (15. Juni 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> 2,5'' fahr ich noch nicht mal im Froggy. Ausserdem muss man die auf den 19 mm Felgen warscheinlich mit 2,5 bar Luft fahren, damit man noch vernünftig um die Kurve kommen. Sonst fangen die an zu seitlich weg zu kippen.



Sorry sind 2,25 er !! Da hab ich mich verschrieben.... 2.5 er währen echt zu hart^^


----------



## vitaminc (17. Juni 2010)

Weiss jemand, ob man bei der XT UST Felge das Ventil rausdrehen kann, so dass ich über die Injector Spritze von NoTubes die Dichtmilch einfügen kann?


----------



## Asha'man (17. Juni 2010)

Ja, kannst du. Einfacher ist es aber den Reifen, kurz bevor du ihn komplett auf die Felge ziehst, mit Milch zu befüllen.


----------



## vitaminc (17. Juni 2010)

Ja, das ist klar. Ich wollte die Milch aber in den bereits montierten Reifen hinzufügen, und habe auch extra die Injection Spritze von NoTubes gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (17. Juni 2010)

Super. 

Dann mach folgendes:

- Lass die Luft ab
- Nimm zwei Reifenheber
- Hebel den Reifen nur soweit von der Felge, dass du die Milch einfüllen kannst
- Füll die Milch rein
- Reifen wieder aufziehen, Aufpumpen, in den Wald fahren und Spass haben
- Nicht vergessen dich über die Spritze zu freuen, die du nicht brauchst.


----------



## vitaminc (17. Juni 2010)

Gute Sache, Danke 

Das mit dem Aufpumpen stört mich nach wie vor noch, da ich mit meiner SKS Standpumpe nicht genug Druck aufgebaut bekomme, damit es ploppt. Ansonsten: Tankstelle.


----------



## Asha'man (17. Juni 2010)

Das geht super mit dem SKS Rennkompressor. Mach ich auch so. Du musst schauen, dass die Reifenflanken beide genau neben dem Ventil sitzen. Nicht auf oder am Rand, sondern ungefähr da, wo sie hingehören. Dann easy aufpumpen. 

Luft ablassen musst du sowieso. Auch wenn du das Ventil raus schraubst.


----------



## vitaminc (17. Juni 2010)

Habe keinen SKS Rennkompressor, eher so ne Standard SKS Standpumpe von SKS.
Werde es demnächst testen, sobald meine Bestellung mit RubberQueen da ist.


----------



## Asha'man (17. Juni 2010)

Müsste mit jeder Standpumpe gehen. Habe noch nie Schwierigkeiten damit gehabt. Manchmal ist es etwas fummelig den Reifen so neben dem Ventil zu platzieren, dass keine Luft entweicht und man aufpumpen kann. Aber irgendwie geht es dann doch.


----------



## vitaminc (19. Juni 2010)

Habe heute die Lieferung mit den RQ 2.2 bekommen. Made in Taiwan, d.h. nach wie vor kein BC Compound. Aber egal, brauch ich nicht unbedingt.

Den Reifen hatte ich in 0kommanix aufgezogen, inkl. Dichtmilch. Sogar das Aufpumpen mit der Standpumpe war pretty easy.

Generell muss ich zur RQ 2.2 sagen: WOW, was für ein Monster, der baut sehr hoch auf, und auch in der Breite ist er gegen den RK 2.2 ein wahres Ungeheuer. Jetzt habe ich am VR die RQ und am HR den RK, werde das mal die nächsten 1-2 Wochen testen.


----------



## hergie (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zestygemeinde, 

ich hab seit ein paar Wochen ein Zesty (siehe Oben). Beim bergab fahren schlägt meine Kette extrem gegen den Rahmen und gibt die entsprechenden Geräusche von sich. Ist das Normal, dass die Kette beim Zesty so arg "pendelt" und gegen den Rahmen schlägt?  Selbst bei kleineren Anliegern, Sprüngen, Wurzeln, etc. schlägt die Kette so aus. Beim bergab fahren ist es wirklich schon extrem laut... Ich hab den Rahmen gut abgeklebt, aber das nervt eben mit der Zeit. Gibt es in irgendeiner Art Abhilfe?


----------



## spykie (20. Juni 2010)

hergie schrieb:


> Hallo Zestygemeinde,
> 
> ich hab seit ein paar Wochen ein Zesty (siehe Oben). Beim bergab fahren schlägt meine Kette extrem gegen den Rahmen und gibt die entsprechenden Geräusche von sich. Ist das Normal, dass die Kette beim Zesty so arg "pendelt" und gegen den Rahmen schlägt?  Selbst bei kleineren Anliegern, Sprüngen, Wurzeln, etc. schlägt die Kette so aus. Beim bergab fahren ist es wirklich schon extrem laut... Ich hab den Rahmen gut abgeklebt, aber das nervt eben mit der Zeit. Gibt es in irgendeiner Art Abhilfe?



Ja gibt es, die Kette kürzen die ist zu lang wie bei vielen Bikes !!!
Gruß


----------



## hergie (20. Juni 2010)

spykie schrieb:


> Ja gibt es, die Kette kürzen die ist zu lang wie bei vielen Bikes !!!
> Gruß


 
Tut mir Leid aber ich muss jetzt mal sau blöd fragen : 

geht das so einfach? Ich dachte immer die Kettenlänge is genau aufs Schaltwerk, Kassette, Kurbel abgestimmt...


----------



## spykie (20. Juni 2010)

hergie schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid aber ich muss jetzt mal sau blöd fragen :
> 
> geht das so einfach? Ich dachte immer die Kettenlänge is genau aufs Schaltwerk, Kassette, Kurbel abgestimmt...



Nein das ist nicht immer so wie auch bei meinem Votec nicht ! Einfach mal googeln z.B. http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Ketten_montage.htm
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (20. Juni 2010)

Servus,

ich hatte mir zuletzt auch folgende Bar Ends gekauft:
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bik.../ritchey-wcs-sl-bar-ends-wet-white/index.html

Leider passen die an meinem weissen Zesty nicht. Kennt jemand BarEnds in Weiß, die zufällig passen, oder was mach ich verkehrt?


----------



## RealNBK (20. Juni 2010)

Warum sollten die denn nicht passen? Schieb die griffe weiter nach innen und steck die Barends drauf. Und dann fahr am besten nachts damit keiner sieht dass du Barends am Rizer fährst.


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. Juni 2010)

hergie schrieb:


> Hallo Zestygemeinde,
> 
> ich hab seit ein paar Wochen ein Zesty (siehe Oben). Beim bergab fahren schlägt meine Kette extrem gegen den Rahmen und gibt die entsprechenden Geräusche von sich. Ist das Normal, dass die Kette beim Zesty so arg "pendelt" und gegen den Rahmen schlägt?  Selbst bei kleineren Anliegern, Sprüngen, Wurzeln, etc. schlägt die Kette so aus. Beim bergab fahren ist es wirklich schon extrem laut... Ich hab den Rahmen gut abgeklebt, aber das nervt eben mit der Zeit. Gibt es in irgendeiner Art Abhilfe?



Kannst die Kette ohne Probleme eine Einheit kürzen. 
Dann ist die immernoch lang genug .
Noch ein paar Tips:
- Neoprenschutz an die obere und untere Kettenstrebe
- Bergab nie klein vorne fahren, besser großes Kettenblatt
  dann ist die Kette mehr vorgespannt und hat einen größeren Abstand
  zu den Streben.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Juni 2010)

@RealNBK


> Warum sollten die denn nicht passen? Schieb die griffe weiter nach innen  und steck die Barends drauf. Und dann fahr am besten nachts damit  keiner sieht dass du Barends am Rizer fährst.



Naja, ich dachte ich könnte die da hinsetzen, wo ich den äußeren roten Ring einfach abschraube. Das geht aber nicht. Die Griffe weiter nach innen zu setzen will ich eigentlich nicht, denn dann wäre am Lenker außen zuviel Platz. Optisch ist das leider echt ne Gurke


----------



## RealNBK (21. Juni 2010)

Mit nur einem Ring halten die griffe nicht zuverlässig, außerdem sparst du damit kaum was.  Ich finden den Lenker alledings breit genug und werde wohl demnächst 2cm kürzen. Bei 2 cm kann man ohne probleme Barends fahren. Man muss alles halt weiter nach innen setzen.
Die Frage ist halt ob man das auf dem Zesty will. Mich würde das zu sehr behindern.


----------



## en_masse (21. Juni 2010)

Zu dem Thema Kette:
Bei dem Zesty hat man durch die Geometrie auch das Problem, dass die "beötigte Kettenlänge" sich verändert. Überfährt man somit viele kurze harte Stöße kommt der Spanner nichtmehr nach mit Kette Spannen und diese hüpft dann in der Gegend rum und auch oftmals vom Kettenblatt. 

Lohnt sich in meinen Augen für`s Zesty ne Kettenführung zu holen, wenn mans öfters mal bergrunter krachen lässt.


----------



## RealNBK (21. Juni 2010)

Dick Neopren reicht doch auch


----------



## en_masse (21. Juni 2010)

Gegen Lackschäden ja, gegen vom Kettenblatt springen nein.


----------



## RealNBK (21. Juni 2010)

richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. Juni 2010)

Mein Lenkkopflager muss in nächster Zeit mal erneuert werden. ist da eigentlich nur bei den preisgünstigen Modellen so etwas billiges? Oder sind das durchgehend so einfch aufgebaute Konen Lager mit Kugelkäfig?

Hat jemand einen Tip für einen gut gedichteten semi- intergrierten Steuersatz? 
Reset Flatt44 wäre ja die erste Wahl. Aber der baut unten 13 mm hoch auf. Das sind doppelt so viel wie bei dem jetzigen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. Juni 2010)

cane creek 110.
Nicht billig, aber super langlebig.


----------



## merkt_p (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

bei meinem Zesty lockert sich immer wieder die Lagerschraube siehe Bild.
Selbst Loctite Schraubensicherung brachte keinen Erfolg, hat jemand Erfahrung/ ein Lösung?

Danke Martin


----------



## mblues (2. Juli 2010)

Hey,
Mal eine kleine Frage!
Hat einer von euch schon mal einen Trittfrequenzmesser an ein Zesty 2009 gemacht?


----------



## Trio33 (4. Juli 2010)

merkt_p schrieb:


> bei meinem Zesty lockert sich immer wieder die Lagerschraube siehe Bild.
> Selbst Loctite Schraubensicherung brachte keinen Erfolg, hat jemand Erfahrung/ ein Lösung?



Hi,
ich habe bei meinem Zesty das gleiche Symptom festgestellt.
Die Schraube löst sich immer wieder. Hat jemand eine Lösung hierfür?


----------



## Climax_66 (4. Juli 2010)

Trio33 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe bei meinem Zesty das gleiche Symptom festgestellt.
> Die Schraube löst sich immer wieder. Hat jemand eine Lösung hierfür?



Ich brauch mittlerweile eine neue Achse 
wo bekomm ich die am schnellsten her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. Juli 2010)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Ich brauch mittlerweile eine neue Achse
> wo bekomm ich die am schnellsten her?


nehm nal direkt Kontakt mit Papa Midnight oder Bikedude001 auf. das sind beides LP- Händler, die hier recht aktiv sind. Die sollten dir weiterhelfen können.


----------



## siers1 (6. Juli 2010)

Hi,

Steh vor dem Kauf eines Zesty 914 und brauch Hilfe bei der Rahmengröße!
Bin 171cm und Schrittlänge 80cm.
Größe S oder eher M. Hat jemand die Überstandshöhe der Bikes?
Fahre gerne technische Trails.

Vielen Dank und Gruß Matze


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juli 2010)

Mich hat es gestern mit meinem Zesty 514 gewickelt, nachdem wohl ein Stock sich in mein Hinterrad verirrt hat und mir dabei mein Schaltauge abgerissen hat. Wie es aussieht hat auch das XT Schaltwerk hinten was abgekriegt, so dass ich evtl. 1-2 Einzelteile dafür benötige. Weiss jemand ob man Einzelteile separat kaufen kann oder muss dann gleich das gesamte Schaltwerk getauscht werden?


----------



## Asha'man (7. Juli 2010)

Du bekommst Einzelteile auch einzeln. Allerdings sind die in der Regel so teuer, dass es sich kaum lohnt. Also kauft man sich dann doch das ganze Schaltwerk und nimmt nur die Teile, die man benötigt. Der Rest kommt in die Ersatzteilkiste. Nicht schön, aber was will man machen?


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. Juli 2010)

siers1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Steh vor dem Kauf eines Zesty 914 und brauch Hilfe bei der Rahmengröße!
> Bin 171cm und Schrittlänge 80cm.
> ...



Denke, dass Rh46 am besten passt, jedoch sind die 914 und 714 restlos ausverkauft..


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juli 2010)

@Asha'man
Das ist schade. Scheinbar müsste ich den Käfig auf einer Seite austauschen, den es abgerissen hat. Deswegen das Schaltwerk gleich komplett auszutauschen?


----------



## Asha'man (7. Juli 2010)

Mein XTR Schaltwerk kostet neu 109â¬ bei bike-components.de. Der KÃ¤fig ist bei mir am unteren Teil der FÃ¼hrungsrolle abgerissen. Kostet einzeln 89â¬. SchaltrÃ¶llchen kosten auch xâ¬ und die verschleissen mit der Zeit. Da zahle ich lieber 20â¬ mehr und nehme die Ersatzteile mit.

Erkundige dich doch einfach mal beim HÃ¤ndler, was der KÃ¤fig kostet.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juli 2010)

Ja, ich denke ich werde mir auch lieber ein neues Schaltwerk besorgen. Muss zur Sicherheit nachgucken, welche Version vom Shadow verbaut ist, ob SGS oder GS. Ich denke es wird ein SGS sein.

Ich denke Schaltwerk mit Schaltauge montieren kann auch ein Anfänger?


----------



## vitaminc (8. Juli 2010)

Hat noch jemand ein Schaltauge für ein Zesty 514 (2009) ?

Mein Händler vor Ort meinte, es wäre seit Monaten nix lieferbar.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. Juli 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ein Schaltauge für ein Zesty 514 (2009) ?
> 
> Mein Händler vor Ort meinte, es wäre seit Monaten nix lieferbar.


Papa Midnight
Bikedude001

Ansonstenruf mal bei Andy an (www.anbipa.de). Einer sollte wohl noch ein Schaltauge haben. Evtl. musst du auf die Original Elox Farbe verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (8. Juli 2010)

Danke, soeben bei MisterBike bestellt. In ROT.

Zwei silberne habe ich zu Hause, die mir gestern von meinem Vor-Ort Händler verkauft wurden, passen aber beide nicht, auch wenn man mir mehrmals bestätigt hatte, es wären die Richtigen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. Juli 2010)

Das spricht ja nicht gerade für deinen Vor-Ort Händler. 
Scheint sich ja sauber auszukennen mit LP.

Betrifft leider einen Grossteil der Händler. 
Meine überwiegenden Erfahrungen bisher (Nicht markenbezogen, sondern Allgemein): 





> Hilf dir selbst, sonst hilft dir keiner.


Es gibt ein paar löbliche Ausnahmen. Aber scheinbar nicht all zu viele.


----------



## vitaminc (8. Juli 2010)

Ich denke jeder Händler kann sich mal täuschen. Ärgerlich nur, dass ich die Teile wieder zurückbringen muss, ich mir diesen Tanz hätte sparen können.

Tausch von XT Schaltwerk ist kein Hexenwerk, richtig?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. Juli 2010)

Wiso Tausch? Wenns Schaltauge ersetzt wird, dann ich das doch Neuanbau!
Beim Anschrauben ans Schaltauge schön gerade ansetzen und nicht reinwürgen. Durch das rel. grosse Gewinde kann das beim Ansetzen schon mal verkanten und schief eingedreht werden. --> Gewinde Schaltauge i.A..

- Schaltwerk anschrauben
- Kette Auflegen 
- Schaltzug montieren, Einstellen.
- Abstand Obere Rolle zum grossen Ritzel einstellen
- Endanschäge oben und unten einstellen (Oben besonders wichtig! Sonst liegt die Kette ruck zuck zwischen Zahnkranz und Speichen)


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Juli 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ein Schaltauge für ein Zesty 514 (2009) ?
> 
> Mein Händler vor Ort meinte, es wäre seit Monaten nix lieferbar.




Hab welche da. Wenn du eins brauchst kannste mit eine PN schreiben.
Farbe nicht vergessen...


----------



## vitaminc (8. Juli 2010)

@Bikedude
Werde mich da vielleicht demnächst melden wenn es auf größere Tour geht, da kauf ich lieber nochmals 1-2 Stück als Reserve 

@All
Von einem in das nächste Problem. Heute kam ich endlich dazu das Rad nach dem Unfall weiter zu inspizieren und habe gleich den nächsten Fehler begangen. Wollte die Bremse (Formula Oro K18) vorne neu ausrichten und dabei nachsehen ob meine Beläge noch ausreichend Material haben. Habe das Laufrad abgeklemmt, und dann ohne darüber nachzudenken den Bremshebel 3-4mal gedrückt, zack hat es die Bremsbeläge zusammengezogen. Wie kann ich die Bremsbeläge wieder auseinander kriegen bzw. die Kolben zurückdrehen? - Schlitzschraubenzieher dazwischen schieben und Bremshebel betätigen?
Oder muss ich die Bremsbeläge dazu ausbauen um die Kolben auseinanderzuschieben?


----------



## Lutsch (8. Juli 2010)

Um die Bremsbeläge zu wechseln nur den Seegerring entfernen, Schraube rausdrehen und dann Bremsbeläge raus nehmen. Das mit dem Seegerring st einwenig fummlen wenn man keine richtige Zange hat.

Bremskoblen musste du mir z.B. Schraubenzieher wieder ganz reindrücken, findest dazu im Forum mit Sicherheit auch noch mehr Infos zu. Das aber machen ohne Bremsbeläge drin.


----------



## vitaminc (8. Juli 2010)

Danke.

Am Seegerring war ich schon, und wollte den auch schon abklemmen, aber ansich habe ich noch genug Material auf den Bremsbelägen, und dachte ich kriege die wieder auseinander ohne das ich diese ausbauen muss. Aber ok, so hol ich die Bremsbeläge raus, dann kann ich gleich Kolben und Bremsbeläge säubern und wieder einsetzen.

Die große Torxschraube an der Formula, die kann man generell ignorieren oder in welchem Fall muss man sich dieser annehmen?


----------



## Asha'man (9. Juli 2010)

Finger von der Torxschraube, bis du weisst, was du tust. Die ist zum entlüften. Und die Beläge würde ich auch nicht reinigen. Nur die Scheiben mit Bremsenreiniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (9. Juli 2010)

@Asha'man
Da gibt es zwei Torxschrauben, ich denke die zum Entlüften ist die kleinere davon, in die auch der Zug reingeht. Die andere ist ne große Torxschraube.

Laut Formula Anleitung soll man die Bremsbeläge in Spiritus säubern und die Kolben ebenfalls reinigen.


----------



## vitaminc (9. Juli 2010)

Habe mir ja das XT Schaltwerk bestellt, habe jetzt aber gelesen, es gibt INVERSE und NORMAL. 

Habe ich jetzt Quatsch bestellt ?
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Schaltwerke/Shimano-XT-Schaltwerk-RD-M772-SGS::10689.html


----------



## Freizeit-biker (9. Juli 2010)

Ohne dir auf die Füsse treten zu wollen:
Wie wäre es wenn du versuchst, dich selber mal etwas schlau zu machen, ohne hier jeden Fatz reinzuspammen?
http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish...9-speed/product.-code-RD-M772-SGS.-type-.html


----------



## vitaminc (9. Juli 2010)

Naja, wenn Lapierre fähig wäre, auf Ihrer Webseite die Teile richtig zu benennen, anstatt nur "XT Shadow" zu schreiben, hätte ich mir sicher die eine oder andere Frage ersparen können.

Das einige Fragen meinerseits sicher auch in anderen Unterforen passen würden, ist mir auch klar, aber es gleich als SPAM abtun?  - naja. Ich finde es ansich nicht verkehrt, wenn sich Zesty-Fahrer unter sich helfen. Wenn das nicht gewünscht ist, und man lieber hier nur die Bikes vorstellen möchte, dann ziehe ich mich zurück. 

Danke schonmal an alle die mir geholfen haben.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (9. Juli 2010)

Wenn du das Ziel hast dein Bike selber in Stand zu halten, dann solltest du dich auch mit dem gängigen Vokabular auseinandersetzen und dir die Grundlageninformationen erst mal da besorgen, wo sie schon sauber aufgeführt sind.

Und es nevt einfach wenn man diverse Threads beobachtet und bei neuen Beiträge immer wieder auf Allgemeinwissensprobleme stösst. 
Ausser diesem Forum mit seinen speziellen Fechnik Threads gibt es auch noch so praktische Dinge wie Google. 

Das Forum verkommt spezell im Technik-Bereich immer mehr zu einer Art Hotline. 
"Bevor ich mich selber auf die Suche begebe frag ich einfach im Forum nach. Ist ja viel bequemer."


----------



## vitaminc (9. Juli 2010)

Es geht nicht immer um Bequemlichkeit, sondern auch um Vertrauen. Nicht alles was irgendwo geschrieben ist, kann man automatisch übernehmen, daher wendet man sich gerne an eine Stelle, an der man sich sicher aufgehoben fühlt. Das mir einige Basics fehlen, weiss ich, und bin dabei diese auf kürzesten Weg zu erlernen, daher bitte ich um Nachsicht, wenn ich mal etwas schreibe, was in den Augen eines Experten nicht so richtig paßt. Jeder fangt mal Klein an.

Ich habe mir die Tage durchaus einige an Beiträgen und YouTube Videos durchgesehen, um zu wissen, wie ich was machen soll. Aber trotzdem hört man gerne Erfahrungsberichte von anderen Fahrern, die man eben hier vom Forum kennt.

Insofern das hier "elitär" sein soll, halte ich mich ab sofort zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (9. Juli 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Es geht nicht immer um Bequemlichkeit, sondern auch um Vertrauen. Nicht alles was irgendwo geschrieben ist, kann man automatisch übernehmen,



...das ist hier im Unterforum auch nicht anders als im Rest des IBC... 



> Insofern das hier "elitär" sein soll, halte ich mich ab sofort zurück



Hat nix mit elitär zu tun, Freizeit Biker hat einfach Recht. Und Lapierre ist auch nicht dafür zuständig- selbst informieren oder vom Händler schrauben lassen. Auf 99% der allgemeinen Fragen findest du über die SUFU eine Antwort. Bevor du das persönlich nimmst- ist es nicht. 
Schmeiß doch einfach mal ein paar schöne Bilder mit rein.


----------



## vitaminc (10. Juli 2010)

> Hat nix mit elitär zu tun, Freizeit Biker hat einfach Recht. Und  Lapierre ist auch nicht dafür zuständig- selbst informieren oder vom  Händler schrauben lassen. Auf 99% der allgemeinen Fragen findest du über  die SUFU eine Antwort. Bevor du das persönlich nimmst- ist es nicht.
> Schmeiß doch einfach mal ein paar schöne Bilder mit rein.


Natürlich ist nicht Lapierre dafür zuständig, aber die Hoffnung das es zielführender ist, bestand meinerseits, da die Personen hier eben mitunter die gleichen Komponenten haben, und somit auch gezielt Erfahrung damit haben. Aber sei's drum, natürlich habt Ihr Recht, viele der Fragen lassen sich auch über google, youtube, suchfunktionen des Forums und anderen Quellen herausfinden. Viele Wege führen nach Rom. Wollte ganz sicher nicht das Zesty-Forum zuspammen. 

Nachdem ich gestern angefangen hatte, dass Schaltauge und XT Schaltwerk anzubringen, bemerkte ich dass die Kette den Sturz auch nicht überlebt hatte. Zudem habe ich wohl Luft in der vorderen Bremse. Da ich kein Entlüftungskit besitze, habe ich mich spontan entschlossen das Bike zum Händler zu bringen. Da steht es jetzt und es wird alles fachgerecht repariert. Mit Glück wird es am Mittwoch fertig.

Hier mal ein älteres Bild von letztem Jahr, naja, da war die Welt noch in Ordnung


----------



## Waldschleicher (10. Juli 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Hier mal ein älteres Bild von letztem Jahr, naja, da war die Welt noch in Ordnung



Ist sie doch immer noch.


----------



## vitaminc (10. Juli 2010)

> Ist sie doch immer noch.



Wie man es nimmt, hab dieses Jahr recht viel Pech mit Werkstattaufenthalten, mit ein Grund warum ich lieber selber gerne am Bike schrauben würde. Ok, wie man Bremsbeläge tauscht ist kein Problem, auch UST-Reifen mit Dichtmilch auch nicht, aber sobald es etwas tiefer in die Materie geht fühle ich mich noch leicht überfordert, was teilweise aber auch am fehlenden Werkzeug liegt, hauptsächlich aber an Erfahrung.
Kommt Zeit kommt Rat


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. Juli 2010)

Zesty 714 2011   mehr Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum...


----------



## en_masse (12. Juli 2010)

Hi!

Hab mal wieder ne Frage zum Zesty.
Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer Geräuschquelle und habe den Hinterbau im Auge.
Habe gerade Prüfungen und danach würde ich gerne mal mein Bike zerlegen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass ich hier im Forum mal gelesen habe wie man den Dämpfer ausbaut, finde es aber trotz SuFu nichtmehr.

Weiß jemand wo ich den Beitrag zur Dämpfer demontage finde?

Kann ich hinten die Gleitlager einfach aufschrauben?

Mit was sollte ich die Gelenke schmieren? Hab "Finish Line" Teflon fett. Zu hochviskos?

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. Juli 2010)

Quitschen/Knarren beim Einfedern? Sprüh einfach mal ein bischen WD40 oder Brunox hinten auf Anlaufscheiben zwischen Ketten- und Sattelrohr- Strebe. (Vorsicht mit der Bremsscheibe!) Da hatte ich nach einer längeren, trockenen Phase beim Froggy mal eine Geräuschquelle gefunden. Ist danach nie wieder aufgetreten.
Wenn du hinten die Lager aufmachst kann es sein dass du etwas würgen musst um sie wierder ineinader zu bekommen. Ein ganz klein wenig Verzug reicht, um da eien echte Gedultsaufgabe raus zu machen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. Juli 2010)

Sprühöl ist gut, aber besser kein WD 40.
Wenns knackt, kann das die Schraube der unteren Umlenkung am Tretlager sein.
Middm 6er Inbus gegenhalten und 17er Sechskant auf der anderen Seite anziehen...


----------



## Trio33 (12. Juli 2010)

Hi,

just die Schraube ist bei meinem Zesty nach 3...4 Ausfahrten immer locker. 
Ich hab ein 2009er 314 - aber auf der linken Seite ist bei meinem noch eine Mutter mit Inbus verbaut und keine mit 17er Sechskant.
Hast du da eine Lösung?



Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Sprühöl ist gut, aber besser kein WD 40.
> Wenns knackt, kann das die Schraube der unteren Umlenkung am Tretlager sein.
> Middm 6er Inbus gegenhalten und 17er Sechskant auf der anderen Seite anziehen...


----------



## en_masse (13. Juli 2010)

Danke für Eure Ideen. Werde ich mal checken.
Die Geräusche kommen eher beim treten. Tretlager ist aber sauber und geschmiert.
Meine Funworks Pedale hatte ich auch schon im Verdacht. Das eine hat zwar merklich Lagerspiel, aber ist glaube ich nicht die Ursache für das Geräusch...

@Bikedude: Haste mir ne Empfehlung für Sprühöl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## en_masse (13. Juli 2010)

@ Trio 33: Ist bei mir auch so: http://www.loctite.de/homepage.htm hilft ;-)


----------



## Trio33 (13. Juli 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> @ Trio 33: Ist bei mir auch so: http://www.loctite.de/homepage.htm hilft ;-)



Wie bekomme ich die Schraubverbindung auf?
Kurbel und Umwerfer abbauen und dann zuerst links die Mutter runter und die Schraube dann rechts rausdrehen?
... und dann fällt der Hinterbau runter und es wird "fummelig" das wieder zusammenzubauen?


----------



## hayupai (13. Juli 2010)

Hier mal ein "anti racelastiges" zesty
aber ich muss sagen bergauf ist es immer noch ne wucht ganz zu schweigen davon wie es jetzt bergab abgeht


----------



## vitaminc (20. Juli 2010)

Möchte evtl. die Formula Oro K18 am Zesty tauschen. Liebäugel mit der Shimano Saint, zumindest für VORNE erstmal, da sich diese aktuell auf dem Wege zu Cosmic Sports befindet und die Reparatur bis in 2 Wochen evtl. nicht fertig ist. Ich brauch das Zesty dann aber für ne längere Biketour mit 16000 Höhenmetern in 8 Tagen - da brauch ich zuverlässige Komponenten, und die Formula hat mich in den letzten Wochen stetig im Stich gelassen.

Wäre es besser lieber gleich Vorne und Hinten zu tauschen, oder kann ich erstmal Vorne tauschen, dann evtl. ne Shimano Saint?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Juli 2010)

Kommt drauf an, ob du mit den unterschiedlichen Charakteristiken zurecht kommst. 
Fürs Zesty ist eine Saint aber auch schon sehr reichlich. Ich komme hier in den Alpen mit 180 mm und einer Formula RX bestens zurecht. (90 kg).
Die Saint hab ich auf dem Froggy. Das muss aber auch schon deutlich härtere Strecken überstehen.

Sprech mal mit Cosmic ob sie dir bei einer Rx oder THE ONE im Austausch gegen die ORO entgegen kommen. Da hat sich bei Formula ne Menge getan. 
Die Scheiben würde ich, falls das noch nicht so ist, auf 180 mm aufstocken. Vor allem hinten wird die Scheibe sehr oft mehr belastet als man sich vorstellt.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit bis zur Tour hätte, kämen einige Möglichkeiten in Frage, so muss ich aber zusehen, schnellstmöglichst ein zuverlässiges Zesty am Start zu haben. Mit Cosmic habe ich bisher keine Erfahrung, mein Händler hat die Vorderbremse für mich eingeschickt. Die Kolben wollten nicht mehr ausfahren, denke komplett neuer Satz Dichtungen etc. wird fällig. Alter: 2000km.

Scheiben aufstocken schwirrt mir schon länger im Kopf rum, war mir derweil nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich bei der K18 bleiben möchte, da mich das Kolbenverhalten seit fast Beginn an schirr wahnsinnig macht. Klar gibt es kein Sorglospaket, aber ich bin gerade irgendwie bereit nochmals zu investieren in etwas, von dem ich mir erwarte, in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren einigermaßen Ruhe zu haben.

Die Saint ist sicherlich ein echter Ankerwerfer im Vergleich, wollte auch gleich auf 203/180 gehen, um dann genug Reserven zu haben. Werde mich heute entscheiden müssen damit ich ggf. noch genug Zeit habe, mich vor der Tour an die Bremse gewöhnen zu können bzw. den Umgang damit zu lernen. 

Langsam aber sicher kann ich mich dann auch vom leichten Zesty verabschieden, erst den RaceKing durch die schwere RubberQueen ersetzt, jetzt auch noch die Bremse. 

Für mich aber auch zwei große Fehler seitens Lapierre, an einem Bike mit soviel Federweg nen RaceKing zu verbauen und dann Bremsen mit 180/160. Fehler wurden aber 2010 erkannt und verbessert.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Juli 2010)

Mensch, ergreif die Gelegenheit beim Schopfe. Wenn deine Bremse bei Cosmic ist, dann lass deinen Händler dort anrufen, oder klemm dich selbst dahinter. Die Saint bringt dir m.M. nach für deinen Fall unnötig viel Gewicht ans Bike. 

Sie sollen dir die ORO zu eienem angemessenen Preis zu einer RX oder THE ONE wandeln. und drück auf die Tränendrüse, Urlaub, Alpen-X Zeitmangel.

Nur da must du schon selber aktiv werden. Wenn du in 14 Tagen los willst, dann heisst das *Jetzt* entscheiden. Bis Ende der Woche sollte dein Bike so da stehen, wie du es zum Alpen-X mitnehmen willst. Den Rest der Woche --> Training mit Zuverlässigkeitscheck. Mit einem Bike aus dem Service in Urlaub oder zum Rennen gehen ist einer der Kardinalfehler die man machen kann.
Poste hier nicht mehr gross rum. Tu was.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Juli 2010)

Ich werde um 10 Uhr rum mal telefonieren, Fragen kostet ja nix.

Es ist übrigens kein Alpen-X, sondern Schwarzwald-X.

Die Saint wiegt gut das Doppelte von der K18.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Juli 2010)

Mein Händler hat gemeint, dass mit dem Tausch/Upgrade kann man vergessen, schon oft versucht, klappt aber nicht, da Cosmic dann keinerlei Verwendung für die alte kaputte Bremse hätte. Das wäre ein reines Verlustgeschäft.

D.h. ich pendel jetzt weiterhin zwischen Shimano Saint (teuer, kompromisslos) oder Tektro Auriga Pro (günstig). Oder ich lass die Formula einfach reparieren und geh auf größere Scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (21. Juli 2010)

meiner meinung nach sind beide bremsen nicht das richtige.
sind doch beide sackschwer. und eine saint mit 203er scheibe macht im freeride oder DH sinn, aber nicht bei einem tourenbike...

Meine elixir z.B haben ein brauchbares gewicht und laufen die zweite saison problemlos. mit 185er scheiben bremsen die dich definitiv gut runter.

Ich fahre am Zesty die Juicy, auch da kann ich nicht klagen, wobei ich die elixir noch ein stück besser finde. die K18 bzw RX fand ich auch nicht so toll.

Und wenn du unbedingt Shimano haben willst, dann gibts da ja auch noch die SLX oder XT, wobei erstere glaub ich zu einen sehr venünftigen preis gute arbeit leisten müssen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Juli 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach sind beide bremsen nicht das richtige.
> sind doch beide sackschwer. und eine saint mit 203er scheibe macht im freeride oder DH sinn, aber nicht bei einem tourenbike...
> 
> Meine elixir z.B haben ein brauchbares gewicht und laufen die zweite saison problemlos. mit 185er scheiben bremsen die dich definitiv gut runter.
> ...


 
Ausser das Avid als Einziger keine 180 sondern 185 mm Scheiben verbaut. Da ist man dann auf Gedei und Verderb auf die Avid- Scheiben angewiesen.
Und die entsprechenden Freds sind auch voll mit mangelhaften Juicies. Bei denen ist das Problem Kolbenklemmer auch ein grosses Thema.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem Gewicht verstehe ich nicht, oder hab ich falsche Daten vorliegen?

Formula K18: 239g (vorne) / 254g  (hinten)
Avid Elixir R: ~275g
Tektro Auriga Pro: 291g (vorne) / 307g  (hinten)
Shimano XT: 290g
Shimano Saint: 590g

Ich gebe euch natürlich uneingeschränkt recht, dass die Saint deutlich schwerer ist.
Aber ansonsten: Die Tektro ist jetzt nicht unbedingt als wirklich schwerer als die Avid zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (21. Juli 2010)

Solltest bedenken, dass die Tektro zwar ganz gut für eine "Billigbremse" ist, aber nicht mit Avid oder Formula mitstinken kann.
Finde die Saint auch etwas überdimensioniert und unnötig schwer.
Die Avid Elixir Reihe bietet super Bremsen, auch für recht schmales Geld, wie die Elixir 5 z.B. 
Fahre die sogar am Froggy, haben mich nie im Stich gelassen und bremsen bestens.
Was spricht gegen 185mm, sind doch super, die originalen Scheiben.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub ich bin bald langsam Reif für die Klappsmühle 

Klar wusste ich vorher schon, dass die Meinungen auseinander gehen werden, aber irgendwie polarisiert es gerade extrem.

Mein Händler vor Ort meinte, dass wenn man jetzt schon investiert, dann lieber gleich richtig in eine 4-Kolben Bremse, und nicht wieder in eine Leichtgewichtbremse, die eigentlich für den Einsatzzweck AM zu anfällig ist. Gerade an einem Zesty bedarf es doch eigentlich an guter Bremswirkung und Dosierung, weil Trails runter, Abfahrten runter. Mal abgesehen von Freeride und Sprüngen kann das Zesty den Abhang doch genauso schnell runterfahren wie ein Spicy oder Froggy, warum dann keine Saint?

Gewicht? - das ist dann wohl das einzige Argument, aber Servo-Technologie und 4-Kolben Technik wiegen halt, wenn ich dann pro Bremse 300g mehr mit rumzuschleppen habe, so werde ich das auch sicherlich merken. Dafür sich aber freuen, mit der Saint eine Anschaffung für's Leben gemacht zu haben, die angeblich zuverlässig und fast sorglos sein soll. 

Boah, die Entscheidung fällt mir echt schwer.

Die Shimano XT könnte man mit Avid Elixir 5 / R auf eine Stufe stellen?


----------



## vitaminc (21. Juli 2010)

Weiss jemand ob diese Gewichtsdaten stimmen:
http://www.sicklines.com/weights/discbrakes/

Saint: 342/329g
Avid Elixir CR: 261/250g

D.h. mit der Saint nur 200g mehr gegenüber einer Elixir oder Oro K18?

Was ist daran jetzt unnötig schwer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (21. Juli 2010)

Also an meinem Zesty 2008 ist auch die Formula K24 mit 180/160. Vorher hatte ich die Juicy 7 mit 203/180 an einem Canyon AM. Magura fahre ich am Stadtbike. Mit der Formula hatte ich bei einem längeren Downhill in den Alpen sehr unschönes Fading, und nein, ich bin kein Dauerbremser/Dauerschleifer.

Wenn ich mich nochmal entscheiden müsste, wäre nichts einfacher als das. Die Avid ist in allen belangen wie Kraft, Ausdauer, Dosierbarkeit Lichtjahre besser als die Formula die ich kenne.

Wenn Du mich fragst: vergiss die Saint, bleib bei einer Bremse mit  "angemessenem Gewicht", nimm DEFINITIV 200er Scheibe vorne und eigentlich: Nimm ne Avid.

Gruss, Thomas


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Juli 2010)

Wenn du die Bremse über deinen Händler kaufen und montieren lassen willst, dann nimm das was dein Händler dir empfiehlt, bzw. was dein Bauchgefühl dir rät. Wenn dein Händler dir das empfiehlt, dann kannst du Ihn später immer wieder drauf festnageln. Mein alter Spruch: Man braucht einen Händler seines Vertrauens.
*Du* must mit denem Bike glücklich werden.


----------



## vitaminc (22. Juli 2010)

Mein Händler ist der Überzeugung, dass die Saint die Endlösung ist, und alles dazwischen zwar auch funktionieren KANN, aber eben in aller Regel niemals so gut funktioniert wie es die Saint tut. Sicher kann man auch viele Jahre mit einer Avid oder Formula glücklich sein, aber die Gefahr dass mit so einer Leichtbaubremse etwas im Argen liegt ist wohl eher gegeben als mit einer robusten Saint.

Sein Preis: 399 EUR für das komplette Set + Montage. 
Und das tut halt weh 
Großartig rumfeilschen wollte ich eigentlich nicht, aber evtl. lege ich ihm Preise aus 1-2 Shops vor, außerdem beabsichtige ich noch ein Crossrad für die Frau zu kaufen. 

Es geht für mich halt Richtung: Saint, wenn der Preis stimmt.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Juli 2010)

Der Preis incl. Montage wäre OK. Nur für die Bremse ist der zu hoch. Die Saint ist als Set mit 203 mm Scheiben für 299 zu haben. 
50 Shopaufpreis und eine Stunde Montage = 55  wären akzeptabel. der Rest ist zu teuer. Oder er muss dir die K18 für einen guten Preis in Zahlung nehmen.
Vor allem Wenn du noch den Crosser dazu wirfst.


----------



## vitaminc (22. Juli 2010)

Danke für deine Einschätzung, Uwe.
Ich werde Ihm 399 EUR incl. Montage vorschlagen. Tut dann zwar immer noch weh, aber mein Gott, man lebt nur einmal. Das mich viele für verrückt halten, ist dann auch vorprogrammiert - ne Saint an nem Zesty 
Hoffe es sieht auch nicht völlig verkehrt aus, schwarze Bremsanlage an einem weißen Zesty. Aber Optik muss weichen!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Juli 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzung, Uwe.
> Ich werde Ihm 399 EUR incl. Montage vorschlagen. Tut dann zwar immer noch weh, aber mein Gott, man lebt nur einmal. Das mich viele für verrückt halten, ist dann auch vorprogrammiert - ne Saint an nem Zesty
> Hoffe es sieht auch nicht völlig verkehrt aus, schwarze Bremsanlage an einem weißen Zesty. *Aber Optik muss weichen!*


 Form follows Function. Es ist dein Bike. Hauptsache das Selbstvertrauen stimmt.


----------



## Waldschleicher (22. Juli 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzung, Uwe.
> Ich werde Ihm 399 EUR incl. Montage vorschlagen. Tut dann zwar immer noch weh, aber mein Gott, man lebt nur einmal. Das mich viele für verrückt halten, ist dann auch vorprogrammiert - ne Saint an nem Zesty
> Hoffe es sieht auch nicht völlig verkehrt aus, schwarze Bremsanlage an einem weißen Zesty. Aber Optik muss weichen!



Was wiegst du denn eigentlich? Bei der Saint gebe ich noch zu bedenken das sie gewisse Anforderungen an Gabel und Laufrad stellt. Wenn ich (90kg) richtig reinlange, dann stöhnt sogar die Lyrik schon.  
Kannst du sie nicht vorher probefahren? Würde auch eher in Richtung Elixier gehen- 200/180... Wenigstens da sollte der Händler ein Vohrführmodell haben.


----------



## vitaminc (22. Juli 2010)

> Was wiegst du denn eigentlich? Bei der Saint gebe ich noch zu bedenken  das sie gewisse Anforderungen an Gabel und Laufrad stellt. Wenn ich  (90kg) richtig reinlange, dann stöhnt sogar die Lyrik schon.
> Kannst du sie nicht vorher probefahren? Würde auch eher in Richtung  Elixier gehen- 200/180... Wenigstens da sollte der Händler ein  Vohrführmodell haben.



Ich wiege 85kg. Rucksack nochmal gut 5kg.
Laufräder sind XT mit RubberQueen 2.2 UST.

Probefahren ist ausgeschlossen, er hat kein Bike da an dem die Saint verbaut ist.

Wieso Elixir? - da könnte ich doch gleich größere Scheiben mit Adapter ans Zesty basteln und bei der Formula bleiben?

Oder ist die Avid grundsätzlich besser als Formula bzw. weniger Kolbenprobleme?

Bezüglich Federgabel, da bin ich überfragt.


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Juli 2010)

Habe schon öfter Oros im Laden mit Dichtigkeitsproblemen gehabt.
Die RX scheint Problemlos zu sein.
Die Elixir bremst einfach sau gut bei schmalen Gewicht und annehmbarem Preis.


----------



## vitaminc (22. Juli 2010)

> Habe schon öfter Oros im Laden mit Dichtigkeitsproblemen gehabt.
> Die RX scheint Problemlos zu sein.
> Die Elixir bremst einfach sau gut bei schmalen Gewicht und annehmbarem Preis.



Naja, da hab ich dann Pech gehabt. Die Elixir 5 wäre natürlich um einiges günstiger als die Saint, aber denke auch wartungsintensiver und fährt Beläge schneller ab, außerdem wieder nur ne 2-Kolben Bremse.

Habe heute mit Cosmic telefoniert. Schade, dass meine K18 erst heute bei Cosmic eingetroffen ist, die geht jetzt weiter zu Formula. Was ein Umweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (22. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte die Oro K18 180/180 am Enduro, an sich hat die gut funktioniert, mir fehlte allerdings etwas Bremskraft (wie gesagt, bei 90kg). Getauscht gegen die Saint 200/180- das ist wie der Tausch einer Fliegenklatsche gegen Vorschlaghammer. 
Die Elixier werkelt am Tourenrad, bisher leider nur auf einer kleinen Einfahrrunde. Dort aber bereits mit mehr Power als die Oro. 
Die Saint ist super, ich hätte da nur Angst um die Gabel.


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Juli 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Naja, da hab ich dann Pech gehabt. Die Elixir 5 wäre natürlich um einiges günstiger als die Saint, aber denke auch wartungsintensiver und fährt Beläge schneller ab, außerdem wieder nur ne 2-Kolben Bremse.
> 
> Habe heute mit Cosmic telefoniert. Schade, dass meine K18 erst heute bei Cosmic eingetroffen ist, die geht jetzt weiter zu Formula. Was ein Umweg



Die Beläge der Elixir halten ewig. Warum 4 Kolben, wenn 2 auch ausreichen??


----------



## lugggas (22. Juli 2010)

frag ich mich auch gerade...

ne saint mit 203er scheibe an einer 32er sc gabel...fährt sich bestimmt lustig... beim abbremsen "hey, ich wollt doch garnet in die richtung"


----------



## vitaminc (23. Juli 2010)

> Die Beläge der Elixir halten ewig. Warum 4 Kolben, wenn 2 auch ausreichen??



Ich denke mir würde auch eine 2 Kolben Bremse reichen, sogar im Dauerstress. Angeblich soll sich aber die 4-Kolben Bremse besser dosieren lassen, weniger Verschleiß haben, und so denke ich ist das ganze System der Saint einfach haltbarer und sorgloser. Um die deutlich stärkere Bremskraft geht es mir eigentlich garnicht. Könnte daher genauso auch 180/180 Saint kaufen.

Kann ich mich da an Toxoholic's wenden wegen Einschätzung der Fox 140mm Gabel in Bezug auf die Saint?


----------



## RealNBK (23. Juli 2010)

Shimano bremsen sind schon immer alle sehr fein zu dosieren gewesen. Die Saint hat obenraus vielleicht noch etwas mehr druck, aber ich würde auch behaupten eine XT müsste auch reichen. Aber das musst du wissen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Juli 2010)

@vitaminc: Wenn du noch ein paar tage hier weiter hin und her überlegst, dann wird aus deiner tour mangels Bike mit Bremse warsacheinlich nix mehr.


----------



## vitaminc (23. Juli 2010)

@Uwe
Meine Oro K18 wird heute bei Formula eintreffen, ich wollte sowieso noch direkt bei Formula anrufen, nachdem ich mir gestern die Bearbeitungs-Nr. und Rufnummer bei Cosmic besorgt habe. Dort wollte ich dann etwas auf die Tränendrüse drücken und erläutern, dass ich die Bremse ruckzuck wieder am Rad brauche. Zur gleichen Zeit versuche ich mich halt auch mit dem Gedanken anzufreunden eine neue Bremse anzuschaffen. Viele Bremsen würden bereits reichen, ich denke auch eine Tektro Auriga / XLC Pro. Aber wenn ich jetzt sowieso investiere, dann halt gleich Richtig, auch wenn es in vielen Augen "überdimensioniert" ist. Wenn es aber überdimensioniert ist für andere Komponenten des Zesty, so dass es mir die Gabel vorne zerreisst wenn ich auf ner Saint ausrutsche, dann möchte ich mich da schon ganz gerne vorher absichern. Weil zum rumprobieren fehlt mir dann wirklich die Zeit.


----------



## vitaminc (23. Juli 2010)

So um es kurz zu machen: Shimano Saint mit 203/180 ist bestellt und am Dienstag/Mittwoch ist das Teil fertig montiert.


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. Juli 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> So um es kurz zu machen: Shimano Saint mit 203/180 ist bestellt und am Dienstag/Mittwoch ist das Teil fertig montiert.



Also gibt es am Donnerstag Bilder und Fahrbericht. Lass es krachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (23. Juli 2010)

Versprochen!

Ich überlege ob ich die Formula Oro K18 ins Ersatzteillager lege oder verkaufen soll. Was kriegt man für ne Oro K18 180/160er, ca. 10 Monate alt, mit Restgarantie?


----------



## RealNBK (23. Juli 2010)

80-100â¬ mit belÃ¤gen und komplett dicht


----------



## vitaminc (23. Juli 2010)

Danke, dann behalte ich sie lieber.


----------



## en_masse (23. Juli 2010)

Mal noch ein kleiner Einschub für alle die sich gerne ne Remotesattelstütze rauslassen wollen, jedoch nicht wissen wie sie den Zug am besten verlegen sollen:

http://www.riehle-fliesen.de/less2m/wordpress/?p=537


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. Juli 2010)

Geli find ich die Lösung bei den 2011er Modellen. Da geht der Zug durch das Oberrohr.


----------



## en_masse (23. Juli 2010)

Geil! Das ist natürlich richtig sauber! Dann nehm ich mal den Akkuschrauber und bau das nach ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Juli 2010)

Und ne Säge und Bauschaum...


MACH DAS BLOSS NICHT!!!


----------



## en_masse (25. Juli 2010)

Zu spät...

Spaaass ;-) Deshalb war doch das Smiley hinter dem Satz. Ich kenne doch das Problem mit der Kerbwirkung. Neinnein, mein Zug bleibt auf dem Oberrohr. Hab ja im Moment eh andere Baustellen...


----------



## Schwobenflyer (26. Juli 2010)

Am Wochenende hatte ich mein Zesty vom 1.KD abgeholt und bis auf paar kleinigkeiten alles in Ordnung 
1. Vordere Bremse Ölverlust 0  Bremswirkung fehler wurde behoben .
2. Lenkkopflager lose ...  Fehler wurde behoben.
3. Quitschen der Bremsen   Fehler wurde nicht behoben.
und halt das übliche wie Schaltung nachgestellt .......

Aber sonst bin ich ganz zufrieden mit dem Bike


----------



## alex1980 (26. Juli 2010)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> 3. Quitschen der Bremsen   Fehler wurde nicht behoben.



dieses hochfrequente Formula Gequitsche macht mich auch wahnsinnig, war für mich gleich die Erste und Letzte Formula Bremse...


----------



## vitaminc (26. Juli 2010)

> dieses hochfrequente Formula Gequitsche macht mich auch wahnsinnig, war für mich gleich die Erste und Letzte Formula Bremse...



ersetzt durch welche Bremse?


----------



## alex1980 (26. Juli 2010)

noch ist sie dran, werde die irgendwann durch eine Avid (am liebsten XX, wenn die mal bezahlbar ist ) ersetzen...


----------



## vitaminc (26. Juli 2010)

> noch ist sie dran, werde die irgendwann durch eine Avid (am liebsten XX, wenn die mal bezahlbar ist ) ersetzen...



Ich denke viele Avid XX Besitzer hätten auch gerne ein Zesty 914, wenn es denn mal bezahlbar wäre


----------



## alex1980 (26. Juli 2010)

wird wohl 2011 leider noch unbezahlbarer...


----------



## vitaminc (26. Juli 2010)

http://www.vtt-mtb.com/article-lapierre-zesty-2011-version-914-en-detail-53924219.html

Ja leider, und die goldenen Gelenkschrauben, Schnellverschlüsse etc. gefallen mir auch nicht.


----------



## alex1980 (26. Juli 2010)

mir gefÃ¤llts auch nicht wirklich, wenn dann eher dass neue 714er... aber das tapered Steuerrohr hÃ¤tte ich gerne...

Auf welovelapierre.com gibt es eine PreisschÃ¤tzung fÃ¼r das 914er, Â£4,899.95 das sind schlappe â¬5,878... Prost!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juli 2010)

Es ist günstiger. Fixe Preise erst ab Eurobike.


----------



## vitaminc (27. Juli 2010)

*Es ist soweit, Zesty mit Saint Bremse:*





Mehr Bilder hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/31989


----------



## vitaminc (27. Juli 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen welches Tretlager beim Zesty 514 2009 verbaut ist? - mit Shimano Integrated Cartridges ist welches genau gemeint?


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Juli 2010)

Shimano BB 92. Und so sieht das aus...


----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2010)

Danke. Hatte gestern mein Bike mit neuer Bremse abgeholt, habe es daraufhin gleich mal komplett inspiziert, da ist mir aufgefallen, dass es an einem bestimmten Punkt bei der Umdrehung vom Tretlager etwas schwergängig ist, d.h. hakeliger Widerstand, als wäre das Gewinde an einer Stelle unrund oder kaputt oder an der Stelle liegt eine Verschmutzung vor. Beim Fahren merke ich diesen Widerstand nicht, oder er fällt einfach nicht so auf.

Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass wenn tatsächlich das Lager getauscht werden müsste, mein Händler ein Shimano BB 92 da hat. Ich würde so gerne mal wieder mit dem Bike losziehen, seit Wochen steht das Zesty jetzt schon in der Werkstatt. Fass ohne Boden


----------



## RealNBK (28. Juli 2010)

das lager hat kein gewinde


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. Juli 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Danke. Hatte gestern mein Bike mit neuer Bremse abgeholt, habe es daraufhin gleich mal komplett inspiziert, da ist mir aufgefallen, dass es an einem bestimmten Punkt bei der Umdrehung vom Tretlager etwas schwergängig ist, d.h. hakeliger Widerstand, als wäre das Gewinde an einer Stelle unrund oder kaputt oder an der Stelle liegt eine Verschmutzung vor. Beim Fahren merke ich diesen Widerstand nicht, oder er fällt einfach nicht so auf.
> 
> Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass wenn tatsächlich das Lager getauscht werden müsste, mein Händler ein Shimano BB 92 da hat. Ich würde so gerne mal wieder mit dem Bike losziehen, seit Wochen steht das Zesty jetzt schon in der Werkstatt. Fass ohne Boden


Nicht so viel über Kleinigkeiten philosophieren. Am besten einfach Fahren. 
Da ist immer noch ein MTB fürs grobe und kein Uhrwerk


----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn das MTB für das Grobe ist, will ich trotzdem Präzision haben, und ich glaube diese Kleinigkeit wirkt sich auch auf das Schaltwerk aus. Wenn es steil den Berg hochgeht, ich in die kleinen Gänge schalte, ist mir bereits 2mal schon die Kette abgeflogen. Das könnte durchaus an diesem ruckeligen Widerstand liegen.

Da es heute regnet, mein Schaltwerk nach wie vor nicht sauber funktioniert trotz mehrmaliger Überprüfung, geht das Bike erneut zum Händler. Wenigstens bin ich da schon bekannt wie ein bunter Vogel.


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. Juli 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wenn es steil den Berg hochgeht, ich in die kleinen Gänge schalte, ist mir bereits 2mal schon die Kette abgeflogen. Das könnte durchaus an diesem ruckeligen Widerstand liegen.


Nein.
Besorge dir Anleitungen zum einstellen der Schaltungen und andere Grundlagen- sonst wirst du nie froh mit einem (irgendeinem) MTB!
In diesem Fall muss wahrscheinlich der innere Anschlag des Umwerfers eingestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2010)

> Besorge dir Anleitungen zum einstellen der Schaltungen und andere  Grundlagen- sonst wirst du nie froh mit einem (irgendeinem) MTB!
> In diesem Fall muss wahrscheinlich der innere Anschlag des Umwerfers eingestellt werden.



Einige Grundlagen sind vorhanden, aber in diesem Fall lege ich nicht selbst Hand an, weil ich das gesamte Schaltwerk vom Händler hab montieren lassen und da erwarte ich, dass es sauber mit samt Umwerfer eingestellt wird. Und da ich sowieso das Lager prüfen lassen möchte, gebe ich das Rad heute kurzer Hand zum Händler.

Ansonsten hast Du völlig Recht: Ich möchte in Zukunft durchaus noch gezielter und besser Hand am Bike anlegen, aber kommt Zeit kommt Rat, und die Erfahrung und Routine kommt dann auch mit der Zeit.


----------



## t0obi (28. Juli 2010)

Kann man mit einem Lapierre Zesty 514 2009 auch im Bikepark oder im stärkeren Gelände fahren?


----------



## hergie (28. Juli 2010)

t0obi schrieb:


> Kann man mit einem Lapierre Zesty 514 2009 auch im Bikepark oder im stärkeren Gelände fahren?



Kommt zum einen auf deine Technik an und zum anderen wie hefitg du das Zesty "rannimmst"

Ich habe ein 314 und bin damit auch schon im Bikepark (Beerfelden) gewesen, die ganz dicken Dinger habe ich gemieden, aber sonst gings gut bergab. 

Danach mussten Räder zentriert werden, aber sonst konnte ich keine Mängel feststellen. 

Mir ist klar, dass es auf Dauer vermutlich nicht allzu "gesund" fürs Zesty is, aber da muss es durch, muss eh nur 3 Jahre halten dann kommt was Neues in den Stall


----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2010)

Sodele, mein Zesty ist jetzt endlich wieder einsatzbereit. Die Saint wird von Bremsmanöver zu Bremsmanöver immer stärker, gefällt mir.

Zu dem Fehler:
Es war nicht das Innenlager, sondern die Kabelführung.

Habe mir jetzt provisorisch selbst helfen können. Vielleicht kann mir aber jemand von seinem Zesty zeigen, wie es da realisiert ist.

So sah es die ganze Zeit aus:




Hier sieht man es besser:




Und hier sieht man was die Kurbel inzwischen schon abbekommen hat:




Da die Kabel so lose rumhingen, habe ich sie per Kabelbinder mehr auf die Seite gedrückt, damit es nicht mehr so scheuert:


----------



## hergie (28. Juli 2010)

Bei meinem 2009er 314ist das ganze anders gelöst worden (direkt ab Werk, weder Händler noch Ich haben was dran geändert)

Andere Bilder als die beiden habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht auftreiben können. Das Bike is grad zu Schlammig um solche Details fotografieren zu können 

Man sieht, das bei meinem eine andere Klemme (hier in Rot) verwendet wurde... Dadurch kommt die Kurbel gar nicht an die Züge. 

Ich denke die bekommt man aber beim Händler oder so


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. Juli 2010)

@vitaminic: Solltest dir auf jeden Fall eine neue Kabelführung besorgen oder eine bauen, da deine so rumgebogen ist, dass wahrscheinlich nur noch ein Papierblatt zwischen Kurbel und Halter passt.
Wenn das richtig montiert ist, sollte das keine Probleme machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (29. Juli 2010)

@Bikedude
Wie ist es denn RICHTIG montiert am Zesty 2009?

Oder bekommt man diese Schraube wie bei Hergie als Ersatzteil?


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. Juli 2010)

Entweder zu besorgst dir die Halterung wie auf dem Bild (bessere Alternative) oder eine Zugführung, wir sie jetzt bei dir montiert ist.
Bei der Montage ist Wichtig zu beachten, dass sich der Halter nicht nach aussen biegen kann, so wie bei dir geschehen.
Zu Not kann man auch aus Blech eine Halterung zurechtschneiden und mit Schrumpfschlauch überziehen.


----------



## vitaminc (29. Juli 2010)

Ok, und woher bekomme ich diese Spange und was kostet Sie?

Denke es wäre die sauberste Lösung.


----------



## Ponch (29. Juli 2010)

Die Kabelverlegung bei den Zestys hier ist ja so ziemlich das mieseste was ich jemals gesehen habe.
Da sollte Lapierre auf jeden Fall mal nachbessern.


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. Juli 2010)

Wenn die Züge richtig verlegt sind, ist die Führung super! Gibt keine Probleme damit. Finde die Aussage ziemlich Panne!
@ Vitaminic : Schick mir eine PN mit Adresse, kann dir das Teil zusenden.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (29. Juli 2010)

Ponch schrieb:


> Die Kabelverlegung bei den Zestys hier ist ja so ziemlich das mieseste was ich jemals gesehen habe.
> Da sollte Lapierre auf jeden Fall mal nachbessern.


.... redet jemand der zwar gut motzen, aber scheinbar wenig konstruktive Lösungen liefert. 

Die Zugverlegung direkt über dem Hauptlager ist die einzige Möglichkeit, die Bewegungen der Züge am Gelenk mit geringsmöglicher Längenänderung hin zu bekommen. 
Die Befestigung an vitaminC's Zesty ist nicht der Hit. Ist aber seit 2009 auch schon durch die Lösung mit der Klammer ersetzt. Und die kann nachgerüstet werden.
Und die Variante taugt bei mir sowohl am Froggy als auch am Zesty tip top. Der Umwerfer- Zug muss halt unter der Schwinge durch.
Die Verlegung an Oberrohr, Sattelrohr entlang ist halt nicht möglich, da der Umwerkfer an der Schwinge und nicht am Sattelrohr moniert ist.


----------



## vitaminc (29. Juli 2010)

Ich werde nachrüsten. 

Man man, was ich die letzten Wochen hier schon alles lernen durfte


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Juli 2010)

Die kleinen Eloxteilchen gibts für wenig Geld beim Händler...


----------



## moe 11 (11. August 2010)

so dann möcht ich euch mal mein 214er zeigen
gegenüber der serie hab ich schon einiges verändert
vorbau gegen einen kürzeren getauscht 
die drei kettenblätter runtergeworfen und 28/38/bashguard verbaut
und dann noach eine verstellbare kindshox stütze
im winter kommt dann noch ne neue gabel ein neuer laufradsatz und xt oder slx schalthebel


----------



## valley2nowhere (11. August 2010)

Und hier mein Neues Zesty 514

Bis jetzt eigtl. noch alles original - die Kassette finde ich den einzigen Schwachpunkt bei der Ausstattung, da wird sicher bald mal eine XT oder X0 ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe 11 (11. August 2010)

ich würd an deiner stelle lieber die xt kassette nehmen is günstiger und leichter

sonst sehr schönes rad nur die laufräder wollen mir vom design nicht so wirklich gefallen


----------



## valley2nowhere (12. August 2010)

moe 11 schrieb:


> ich würd an deiner stelle lieber die xt kassette nehmen is günstiger und leichter
> 
> sonst sehr schönes rad nur die laufräder wollen mir vom design nicht so wirklich gefallen



Der riesen Vorteil ist halt die UST-Option ..... haben grade bei Ghost, Cube etc. nicht viele!!


----------



## Neudorfer (12. August 2010)

Moe, wie viel hast du für dein 214er gezahlt, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## vitaminc (12. August 2010)

> ich würd an deiner stelle lieber die xt kassette nehmen is günstiger und leichter
> 
> sonst sehr schönes rad nur die laufräder wollen mir vom design nicht so wirklich gefallen



Sind meiner Meinung nach TOP Laufräder. XT Kassette finde ich unnötig.
Genauso reichen mir auch SLX Hebel anstatt XT.


----------



## moe 11 (12. August 2010)

Neudorfer schrieb:


> Moe, wie viel hast du für dein 214er gezahlt, wenn ich fragen darf?



da ich bei nem Radlhändler arbeite, Ek + Märchensteuer


----------



## Eisbein (13. August 2010)

bin grade auf der suche nach einem neuen AM, bin per zufall jetzt mal auf lapierre gestoÃen.

Was mir aber direkt auffiel: warum keine talas gabeln? Bis jetzt haben allen AM fullys dich ich mir angeschaut habe, immer die fox gabeln mit dem talas system verbaut.

Vermisst ihr das? 
Ich geh mal davon aus das es dann wenigstens eine art plattform gibt oder sowas wie ein lockout. 
vergleichsweise das motioncontrol bei RS.

ansonsten wÃ¤re ein lapierre eine schÃ¶ne tunig basis und i.wie auch spannender als fÃ¼r 1800â¬ ein radon slide mit kompletter XT gruppe zu kaufen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. August 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> bin grade auf der suche nach einem neuen AM, bin per zufall jetzt mal auf lapierre gestoßen.
> 
> Was mir aber direkt auffiel: warum keine talas gabeln? Bis jetzt haben allen AM fullys dich ich mir angeschaut habe, immer die fox gabeln mit dem talas system verbaut.
> 
> ...



Die Kinematik und Geometrie an den Lapierres funktioiert so gut, dass du
keine absenkbare Gabel vermissen wirst. Lockout haben die Gabeln.


----------



## vitaminc (13. August 2010)

> Die Kinematik und Geometrie an den Lapierres funktioiert so gut, dass du
> keine absenkbare Gabel vermissen wirst. Lockout haben die Gabeln.



Meiner Meinung nach ist das Zesty etwas bergaborientierter ausgestattet und aufgebaut, sonst wäre nicht zu erklären, warum man eine feste 140er Gabel verbaut, zudem man von der Sitzposition fast auf dem Hinterreifen sitzt. Das hat zur Folge, dass das Vorderrad ab einer gewissen Steigung schneller zu steigen beginnt, als z.B. auf einem Stumpjumper oder Cube AMS Pro.

Eine absenkbare Gabel könnte also durchaus helfen, wenn es mal richtig steil nen Trail hochgeht.

Dennoch hat man einen guten Kompromiss gefunden, denn gerade bergab ist das Zesty ne echte Rakete. Und die Dinger sind für den Preis ordentlich ausgestattet.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. August 2010)

Wofür ein Absenksystem verbauen, wenn das Bike es nicht benötigt. Das Zesty fährt sich selbst mit meiner 150 mm Revelation so gut bergauf, dass es keine Absenkung benötigt. 
Und alles was nicht dran ist kann auch nicht kaputt gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (13. August 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> bin grade auf der suche nach einem neuen AM, bin per zufall jetzt mal auf lapierre gestoßen.
> 
> Was mir aber direkt auffiel: warum keine talas gabeln? Bis jetzt haben allen AM fullys dich ich mir angeschaut habe, immer die fox gabeln mit dem talas system verbaut.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mein Zesty seit ca. 2 Monaten und habe mich beim Kauf auch darüber gewundert, dass keine Talas verbaut werden. Ich konnte mir es damals nicht so wirklich vorstellen mit so viel Federweg ohne Absenkungsmöglichkeit bergauf zu fahren. 

Mittlerweile kann ich sagen: 
Eine Talas ist beim Zesty nicht nötig. Wie schon von bikedude gesagt ist das Zesty so konzipiert, dass eine Float ausreicht. Ich persönlich habe auch die Lockout funktion noch nie benötigt. Gehts steil nach oben, einfach auf dem Sattel nach vorne rutschen und Gewiocht verlagern und voila, man kommt überall hoch. 

Diese Thema ist aber bestimmt schon so alt wie das zesty selbt ;-)
Also einfach mal den Thread durchlesen, da findest du noch mehr Meinungen.


----------



## Die Wade (13. August 2010)

Ich fahre seite einem halben Jahr ein 714 und kann die Aussage der Kollegen in jedem Fall bestätigen. 
Die Geometrie ist so gut dass ich mir noch nie ne Absenkung gewünscht habe. Einfach etwas nach vorne auf die Sattelspitze rutschen und dann geht es jeden Berg hoch.
Und Bergab können eigentlich nur wenige folgen.


----------



## Eisbein (13. August 2010)

super das lässt mich echt mit dem gedanken spielen mir für doch etwas mehr geld ein 314 zu kaufen. vll. auch das spicy mal sehen. 

Da ich eh zahlreiche sachen ändern wollte taugt mir das gut.

Hätte man im 214 die Relevation drin, würde ich direkt das nehmen. Hab eigentlich keine lust auf die crossride laufräder im 314 würde das dann aber nur wegen dem fahrwerk nehmen.
(hab hier noch eine Chris King zu liegen die ins HR soll)


----------



## BariSardo (13. August 2010)

Die Wade schrieb:


> Ich fahre seite einem halben Jahr ein 714 und kann die Aussage der Kollegen in jedem Fall bestätigen.
> Die Geometrie ist so gut dass ich mir noch nie ne Absenkung gewünscht habe. Einfach etwas nach vorne auf die Sattelspitze rutschen und dann geht es jeden Berg hoch.
> Und Bergab können eigentlich nur wenige folgen.


 
Dito - habe mich über mehrere Wochen mit den versch. Ausstattungen für ein neues MTB beschäftigt. Wollte anfangs auch unbedingt eine absenkbare Gabel - habe mich aber vom Händler meines Vertrauens überzeugen lassen, das das 
a) nicht immer nötig ist
b) diese vielen Möglichkeiten (LockOut, absenken, Plattform zu- wegschalten) einen auf Dauer auch nerven können.

Nach einem Testwochenende habe ich mir dann vor ca. 4 Wochen das Zesty 714 zugelegt und bisher nicht bereut. Obwohl ich die Sattelstütze schon weit heraus habe, lupft da nix berghoch. Einfach ein weinig nach vorne rutschen reicht.


----------



## valley2nowhere (13. August 2010)

Wie kommt ihr eigtl. mit den RaceKing hinten zurecht? 
Ich find die schon sehr race-lastig - bis sie aber beim ersten mal auch mit zu hohem Druck gefahren. Mit knapp über 2bar dürfte es besser sein?


----------



## flyboy4183 (13. August 2010)

Hab den RaceKing lange gefahren, inklusive einem Alpencross, weil er halt drauf war (Rad im Juni 09 gekauft)...im Herbst hab ich dann ganz schön geflucht, weil sich das Profil sofort zugesetzt hat und man einfach nicht mehr raufkam wenns etwas steiler wurde. Dann auf NobbyNic gewechselt - bereue es nicht. Ist zwar etwas schwerer, aber einfach ein super Reifen.
Gruß
flyboy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (14. August 2010)

valley2nowhere schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr eigtl. mit den RaceKing hinten zurecht?
> Ich find die schon sehr race-lastig - bis sie aber beim ersten mal auch mit zu hohem Druck gefahren. Mit knapp über 2bar dürfte es besser sein?



Gar nicht, hab direkt vom Händler andere Reifen draufziehen lassen, fahre Fat Albert. Mit dem RaceKing habe ich bei meinem X-Control schon schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. Der Reifen ist bei Nässe/Schlamm einfach unbrauchbar.


----------



## vitaminc (14. August 2010)

Es stellt sich wie immer die Frage, was für Extreme hochgefahren werden sollen. Ich denke mit nem X-Control lässt sich evtl. noch besser steigen, aber ich denke der Spaßfaktor ist mit einem Zesty vorallendingen bergab einfach höher.

Ansonsten: Auf Sattelspitze sitzen und Neigung nach vorne verstellen hat mir auch schon viel geholfen um teilweise steile verblockte Trails hochzukommen. Hatten aber auch schon Berganstiege, da ist die gesamte Mannschaft vom Rad gesprungen, da war dann nix zu machen. Und an anderer Stelle kam ich mit Zesty nicht weiter, da fährt dann der Kollege mit seinem 10 Jahre alten Cannondale gemütlich weiter - das er sich währenddessen nicht noch ein Lungenbrötchen reinzieht ist gerade alles.

Der RaceKing ist ein guter Reifen, gerade wenn man viel Asphalt und trockene Strecken absolviert. Bei Nässe und Matsch ist er wie ich finde brandgefährlich - dafür aber auch nicht gedacht.

Ich fahre mittlerweile die Rubber Queen UST 2.2. Ist ein ordentlicher Reifen mit sehr geringem Verschleiß. Für 30 Tacken kann man da nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## hanne86 (19. August 2010)

hey,

ich habe seit einiger zeit probleme mit meinem Innenlager...es lief nicht mehr wirklich rund, sprich es fühlte sich sehr sehr rau an!
Nun habe ich heute die Kurbel abgezogen um es ein wenig zu reinigen und zu fetten und habe festgestellt, dass das Lager wohl schon einige Zeit undicht war und die Rost-Pampe nur so rauslief.

Es muss also ein neues her, gibt es evtl. Empfehlungen. Die Preise der Lager gehen doch sehr stark auseinander. Das Alte hat "nur" ein gutes Jahr gehalten. Ich fahre eine XT-Kurbel.

Die nächste Frage, bekomm ich das alte Lager ohne netsprechendes Werkzeug aus dem Rahmen (es kann dabei ruhig kaputt gehen, ists ja eh schon ) und bekomm ich ein neues Lager rein, ohne es zu verkanten etc.
Falls jemand Erfahrungen gemacht hat, bitte melden!

thx


----------



## Bikedude001 (19. August 2010)

Das Lager kannst du mit einem Alurohr (alter Lenker oder Sattelstütze) raushauen.
Mit einem Kanholz und Gummihammer kannst du es vorsichtig eintreiben.
Vorsicht! Nur auf die Außenschale hauen.
Wenn du das noch nie gemacht hast, wäre es evtl. Sinnvoll das von einem Händler machen zu lassen. Dann kannst du auch sicher sein, dass nix kaputt geht.
Um der Rostbrühe vorzubeugen, solltest du nach jeder Regenfaht und Reinigung das Rad mit ausgebauter Sattelstütze auf den Kopf stellen und ordentlich abtropfen lassen.


----------



## hanne86 (19. August 2010)

Alles klar, vielen Dank. Ich werd mich mal vorsichtig ran machen.


----------



## hergie (22. August 2010)

Ich mal wieder...

Ich möchte mir für mein Zesty Flatpedale holen und mich von den Clickies verabschieden. Leider habe ich keinerlei Markttransparenz, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?? Achja, der Geldbeutel sollte nach Möglichkeit auch geschont werden


----------



## vitaminc (22. August 2010)

Darf man fragen, wieso du die Klickies in Rente schicken willst?


----------



## hergie (22. August 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, wieso du die Klickies in Rente schicken willst?



Nein 
Ich fahre mit meinem Zesty sehr abfahrtsorientiert, keine Touren im klassichen Sinne mehr. Da nerven Klickies mit der Zeit, und ausgeklickt auf dem Pedal mit (sehr racigen) Schuhen gibt mir auch nicht wirklich Stand.


----------



## RealNBK (22. August 2010)

hergie schrieb:


> Nein
> Ich fahre mit meinem Zesty sehr abfahrtsorientiert, keine Touren im klassichen Sinne mehr. Da nerven Klickies mit der Zeit, und ausgeklickt auf dem Pedal mit (sehr racigen) Schuhen gibt mir auch nicht wirklich Stand.



Falsches Fahrrad würde ich da sagen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. August 2010)

Von NC-17 gibt es relativ leichte Platformpedale. Die günstigen mit Konuslager gibts schon unter 40,- Euros.
Fahre auch meist ohne Klickies, macht enifach mehr Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## en_masse (22. August 2010)

Kumpels von mir haben auch viele das NC17 und sind super zufrieden.

Ich hab die von Welgo.
Gleiches Magnesiumlegierungsgehäuse, aber für das gleiche Geld schon mit Industrielagern.


----------



## tuubaduur (30. August 2010)

der winter steht offenbar vor der türe. heute morgen 10°C. was ist das denn.

ich habe mich mit den einzelnen lagern des hinterbaus noch nie beschäftigt, möchte das aber nunmachen.

was brauche ich dafür? fett, öl und welches werkzeug?
ist das sehr schwer?
ist das überhaupt notwendig?

danke, tuubaduur


----------



## hopfer (30. August 2010)

was meinst du mit beschäftigen?
neue Lager verbauen?


----------



## alex1980 (30. August 2010)

das würd mich auch mal interessieren, gibt es irgendwo ein Dokument mit Drehmomenten usw... ?


----------



## Micha27 (30. August 2010)

Moin Moin, 
ich würde an Zesty gerne einen neuen Lenker verbauen. Rise und Klemmdurchmesser sollen bleiben, der Lenker soll nur nen Ticken breiter sein.
Habt Ihr eine Idee was für einen Lenker ich nehmen könnte? Sollte was aus Alu sein, Carbon möchte ich nicht unbedingt.

Ob man die Lager am Hinterbau irgendwie Pflegen/reinigen kann bzw. sollte würde mich auch Interessieren.

Gruß Micha


----------



## hopfer (30. August 2010)

Die Lager kann man nicht warten, das sind alles gedichtete Lager die man nicht reinigen kann.
Also kann mann die Lager nur tauschen wenn sie Kaputt sind.
die einzige Ausnahme sind die Gleit Buchsen zwischen Ketten und Sitzstreben.

Ein Dokument mit Drehmomenten gab es im Froggy Thread, außerdem stehen die auch teilweise drauf.


----------



## tuubaduur (30. August 2010)

@hopfer
danke für die info. das heisst man muss die meisten lager nicht im besonderen pflegen, sondern bei einem defekt austauschen. 
Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?

wie und was muss man mit den gleitbuchsen machen?

danke, tuubaduur


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. August 2010)

Wie bei den anderen Lagern auch: Ersetzen wenn sie Spiel haben.


----------



## icube (30. August 2010)

valley2nowhere schrieb:


> Und hier mein Neues Zesty 514
> 
> Bis jetzt eigtl. noch alles original - die Kassette finde ich den einzigen Schwachpunkt bei der Ausstattung, da wird sicher bald mal eine XT oder X0 ran.



echt schönes bike 

___________________
Verkaufe FOX Talas 2009 140 mm Weiß mit steckachse !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (4. September 2010)

Hab in meinem Fotoalbum Bilder von den neuen Lapierres. Preise sind auch schon raus, muss ich noch eingeben.... folgen bald.


----------



## vitaminc (4. September 2010)

Danke für die Bilder. Auf die Preise bin ich gespannt, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, mir gefallen die Neuen nicht so gut, bis auf das 714.

Das 914 ist ein totaler Griff ins Klo. Das 714 ist da deutlich homogener von der Farbgestaltung. Das 514 geht fast schon wieder in Richtung 2009er, aber diese Goldfarben gehen einfach garnicht 
Das 314 ist OK, mehr aber auch nicht.

Beim 514er nur noch SLX Kurbel. Und dann von Conti auf Hutchinson umgestiegen, aua?

Hat jemand die technischen Daten zu den neuen Zestys?


----------



## tuubaduur (4. September 2010)

geile bilder.

das 514 hat jetzt einen carbon hinterbau, klasse, da kann ich auf ne xt kurbel verzichten. was wiegt das teil den??

haben die zestys jetzt einen steieleren lenkwinkel?

danke, tuubaduur


----------



## RealNBK (4. September 2010)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> geile bilder.
> 
> das 514 hat jetzt einen carbon hinterbau, klasse, da kann ich auf ne xt kurbel verzichten. was wiegt das teil den??


Hat das alte 514 doch auch.


----------



## tuubaduur (4. September 2010)

dann habe ich wohl ein noch älteres. meines hat einen aus alu.


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. September 2010)

Das 514 soll 12,2 kg wiegen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (6. September 2010)

> Das 514 soll 12,2 kg wiegen....


Ernsthaft?

Das 514er 2009er Modell hat 12,3 kg gewogen, und das OHNE Carbon-Hinterbau.

Hier nochmal ein Bild vom neuen 514er:
https://secure.webhoster.co.uk/rockcity.webhoster.co.uk/shop/wlm/webdesc_images/10006466.jpg


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. September 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein Bild vom neuen 514er:
> https://secure.webhoster.co.uk/rockcity.webhoster.co.uk/shop/wlm/webdesc_images/10006466.jpg



3.199,00  für die 08/15 Ausstattung...


----------



## RealNBK (7. September 2010)

Ja, die Preiserhöhung ist nicht nachvollziehbar.

Übrigens: braucht noch wer nen praktisch unbenutzten Gobisattel in weiß/blau vom 2010er 514? Den hab ich noch rumfliegen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2010)

Kauf mal n Trek. Da legste bis zu 30% mehr drauf. Die Erhöhungen sind nachvollziehbar, wenn man hinter die Kulissen schauen kann. Ärgerlich ist es allemal.Wir Händler finden das auch nicht so toll. der einzige Vorteil, den wir hier im shop haben, ist, dass wir Momentan echt viele bikes aus 2010 abverkaufen...


----------



## en_masse (7. September 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kauf mal n Trek. Da legste bis zu 30% mehr drauf. Die Erhöhungen sind nachvollziehbar, wenn man hinter die Kulissen schauen kann. Ärgerlich ist es allemal.Wir Händler finden das auch nicht so toll. der einzige Vorteil, den wir hier im shop haben, ist, dass wir Momentan echt viele bikes aus 2010 abverkaufen...


Was sind denn die Gründe hinter den Kulissen?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. September 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> Was sind denn die Gründe hinter den Kulissen?


Was meinst du denn, was "Hinter den Kulissen" bedeutet? Ist doch wohl selbst erklärend?!?
Dass man es halt nicht in der Öffentlichkeit rumposaunen kann.


----------



## en_masse (7. September 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn, was "Hinter den Kulissen" bedeutet? Ist doch wohl selbst erklärend?!?
> Dass man es halt nicht in der Öffentlichkeit rumposaunen kann.



Danke für die Belehrung 

Das wäre in meinen Augen "hinter verschlossenen Türen".

Hinter den Kulissen heißt in meinem Sprachgebrauch einfach "von außen nicht ersichtlich".

Denke aber nicht, dass wir jetzt hier über die Bedeutung von Redewendungen diskutieren müssen. Was sollte daran auch groß geheim sein, wenn Produktion, Material oder oder Zukaufteile teurer werden? Veröffentlicht schließlich jedes größere Unternehmen im Jahresbericht.

Also Papa Midnight, würde mich echt interessieren.


----------



## RealNBK (7. September 2010)

ich meine richtig teuer waren die 2010 echt net. Sie können sich wohl nun die Preiserhöhung leisten. oder meinen es zumindest.


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. September 2010)

Für die Kohle (514) würde ich sicher kein Bike von der Stange kaufen. Da gibts einen lecker Rahmen aus heimischer Produktion samt funktioneller Wunschausstattung. Aber sicher gibt es noch genug Leute, welche auch bei den Phantasiepreisen zugreifen (und ihre Räder im Jahresrhytmus tauschen). Da wird mein Oldtimer von 2006 wohl noch ein Weilchen hüpfen müssen, unvorstellbar.


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. September 2010)

Rahmen aus heimischer Produktion mit Wuschausstattung für knapp über 3000,- Euros ??? Wie soll das denn gehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tuubaduur (8. September 2010)

auf waldschleichers wunschrad bin ich jetzt auch gespannt.

gibt es das 2010 zesty, bzw. das 2011, auch als rahmenset?


----------



## vitaminc (8. September 2010)

Evtl. meint er Cheetah?

Denn bei Nicolai wird es für 3000 EUR wohl etwas knapp.


----------



## geosnow (8. September 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Für die Kohle (514) würde ich sicher kein Bike von der Stange kaufen. Da gibts einen lecker Rahmen aus heimischer Produktion samt funktioneller Wunschausstattung...



Sind YT und Canyon auch von der Stange?


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. September 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Rahmen aus heimischer Produktion mit Wuschausstattung für knapp über 3000,- Euros ??? Wie soll das denn gehen ?



Ich habe nicht nachgerechnet, aber ungefähr so könnte das aussehen.
Dabei darf man nicht vergessen, das viele Selbstschrauber noch Teile im Keller haben bzw. vom alten Rad übernehmen. 
Das neue Alutech Enduro ist nochmal deutlich günstiger als Nicolai, vielleicht kommt ja auch noch ein Tourenrahmen...

Am Zesty würde ich den System LRS rausschmeißen, anderer Sattel, Schaltgriffe vermutlich SLX- getauscht gegen XT, von Formula bin ich auch geheilt, der Schnellspanner taugt nix, also schnell noch 25 für einen Hope draufgelegt....  
So etwas kaufe ich dann eben nur, wenn es sich preislich wirklich lohnt (und der Zug scheint abgefahren zu sein), oder wenn der Rahmen wirklich überragend zu mir passt. Letzteres konnte bzw. wollte ich auch noch gar nicht herausfinden.


----------



## geosnow (8. September 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht nachgerechnet, aber ungefähr so könnte das aussehen.
> ...



Ein 18kg Fahrrad ist super.


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. September 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht nachgerechnet, aber ungefähr so könnte das aussehen.
> Dabei darf man nicht vergessen, das viele Selbstschrauber noch Teile im Keller haben bzw. vom alten Rad übernehmen.
> Das neue Alutech Enduro ist nochmal deutlich günstiger als Nicolai, vielleicht kommt ja auch noch ein Tourenrahmen...
> 
> ...



Zum einem maulst du über die Preise bei Lapierre und dann willst du dir ein Rad aufbauen, welches teuerer und schlechter ausgestattet ist als das von der "Stange". Mit der Stahlgabel und dem Rahmen aussedem deutlich schwerer und einen Fox Float für 80,- Euro herbekommen?
Ausserdem gehören die Lapierrehinterbauten mit zu den Besten, die ich je gefahren habe.


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. September 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Zum einem maulst du über die Preise bei Lapierre und dann willst du dir ein Rad aufbauen, welches teuerer und schlechter ausgestattet ist als das von der "Stange". Mit der Stahlgabel und dem Rahmen aussedem deutlich schwerer und einen Fox Float für 80,- Euro herbekommen?
> Ausserdem gehören die Lapierrehinterbauten mit zu den Besten, die ich je gefahren habe.



Ich maule nicht, ich stelle etwas zur Diskussion... Wenn man die Mehrkosten der genannten Teile für das 514 mit einbezieht, dann ist der Selbstaufbau auch nicht mehr teurer. Ist ja auch egal, ich sehe auf jeden Fall nicht mehr DEN großen Preisabstand als Kaufargument für ein Großserienrad. Und ganz ehrlich, ich habe selbst schon an meinen beiden LP geschraubt und kann daher sagen, das die Qualität nicht mit der genannten Firma mithalten kann. Ist auch okay,muss aber mit in die Rechnung einbezogen werden.
Mein X 513 wiegt aktuell mit Vanilla satte 14kg (mein X160 sogar 16 ). Wenn ich mit dem Zesty fertig wäre, dann hätte es sicher auch wieder etwas mehr Speck auf der Hüfte. Das ist mir schon lange egal. Den Float? Keine Ahnung, ich habe für meinen RP2 125 bezahlt.


----------



## RealNBK (8. September 2010)

Sinnfreie Diskussion.
In der Preisklasse bekommt man bei anderen Stangenrädern auch nicht viel mehr. Leider. Bei XC-Rädern geht da mehr ausstattung.
Bei den Langhubigen Tourern fällt mir nur folgendes ein:
2800,- Specialized Enduro Comp + 400 Euro Für Kurbeln und evtl Laufradsatz.
3000,- Rocky Mountain Altitude 50 + 200 für ne gescheite Kurbel
3000,- Kona Dawg Supreme 09 + 200 für nen Laufradsatz oder Komponenten.

Da geht scheinbar nicht mehr.
Und kommt mir nicht mit überlegenem Hinterbau... Sooo toll finde ich das teil auch nicht mehr. Er ist gut, verschenkt aber Ferderweg und spricht nicht überragend an. Er ist dafür recht Antriebsneutral. Das können alle oben genannten genausogut.


----------



## en_masse (8. September 2010)

Das sind aber IMHO auch schon recht hochpreisige Hersteller.
Bei Stevens, Cube, Canyon, etc bekommt man schon deutlich mehr Komponenten fürs Geld. Ob die Rahmen mithalten können lasse ich jetzt mal im Raum stehen.

Naja, aber wird wohl alles doch ein wenig den Gesetzen der freien Marktwirtschaft folgen. 

Radeln ist IN => Große Nachfrage => Preis steigt => mein Geldbeutel weint....

An der Alupreisentwicklung in den letzten Jahren wird es wohl kaum liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (9. September 2010)

Hm, das Mit Canyon stimmt auf jeden Fall. Für 3300,- bekommt man immerhin ein Nerve AM mit XTR, Syntace und EA Teilen. Ist natürlich ein Versender, aber das hat mich gerade doch überrascht.
Nun gut, günstig ist Laiperre 2011 jedenfalls nicht..


----------



## vitaminc (9. September 2010)

Und hat schon jemand was "innovatives" bei den neuen Zesty 2011er entdeckt?

Aktuell sieht es für mich (rein subjektiv) so aus:
- Zestys wurden in Sachen Austattung abgespeckt
- Hutchinson Bereifung ist komisch
- Preise gegenüber 2010 erneut angestiegen
- Farbgestaltung ein totaler Griff ins Klo (mit Ausnahme vom 314er bei den Zestys)

Vielleicht wird das IBC Team vor Ort noch einen Bericht vom Lapierre-Stand liefern?


----------



## alex1980 (9. September 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Und hat schon jemand was "innovatives" bei den neuen Zesty 2011er entdeckt?



nicht wirklich innovativ, aber neu:
- tapered Steuerrohr ( gibts bei Specialized schon seit 2008/2009 )
- 2x10 schaltung am 914er


----------



## RaffNecK (9. September 2010)

Im Internet gibt es das 2010er Zesty 314 schon fÃ¼r ca. 1700â¬. Allerdings wollte ich mir mein neues Bike doch gerne beim HÃ¤ndler meines Vertrauens kaufen. Man kennt sich und es wÃ¤re auch nicht fair wenn man bedenkt, dass ich bei ZubehÃ¶r und Arbeiten an meinem bisherigen Rad den ein oder anderen â¬ bei ihm gespart habe.
Er sagte, ich solle auf das 2011er warten, weil besser ausgestattet...
Ist es das auch wirklich? Was haben die denn besseres verbaut?
Zumal der Listenpreis laut welovelapierre.com bei 2700â¬ und damit 1000â¬ Ã¼ber dem Internetpreis vom 2010er 314 liegt.


----------



## vitaminc (9. September 2010)

> nicht wirklich innovativ, aber neu:
> - tapered Steuerrohr ( gibts bei Specialized schon seit 2008/2009 )
> - 2x10 schaltung am 914er



Ein paar Neuigkeiten bleiben nie aus. Letztes Jahr z.B. Carbon-Hinterbau. Diesmal auch wieder paar Kleinigkeiten, genauso auch die neue Vario-Sattelstütze. Ansonsten andere Lackierung, bisschen die Komponenten abspecken (nicht auf Gewicht bezogen, anstatt XT nehme man ne SLX), und noch ne schöne Preisanpassung (natürlich nach oben) und zack isses fertig das neue Lapierre. Schade!

Lapierre Bikes dürfen nicht versendet werden, daher musst Du sowieso zum Händler fahren oder es dort zumindest abholen lassen.



> Im Internet gibt es das 2010er Zesty 314 schon für ca. 1700.  Allerdings wollte ich mir mein neues Bike doch gerne beim Händler meines  Vertrauens kaufen. Man kennt sich und es wäre auch nicht fair wenn man  bedenkt, dass ich bei Zubehör und Arbeiten an meinem bisherigen Rad den  ein oder anderen  bei ihm gespart habe.
> Er sagte, ich solle auf das 2011er warten, weil besser ausgestattet...
> Ist es das auch wirklich? Was haben die denn besseres verbaut?
> Zumal der Listenpreis laut welovelapierre.com bei 2700 und damit 1000 über dem Internetpreis vom 2010er 314 liegt.



Die 2011er Modelle sind laut Listenpreis teurer als die 2010er Modelle, hinzu kommt dass die 2010er derzeit im Abverkauf sind, auch wenn ich das nicht nachvollziehen kann. Als Händler könnte man durchaus den Listenpreis für die 2010er Modelle verlangen. Problem ist wohl, dass viele Leute lieber das AKTUELLE haben wollen als den VORGÄNGER.

Was besser verbaut sein soll würde mich auch brennend interessieren!


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2010)

RaffNecK schrieb:


> Im Internet gibt es das 2010er Zesty 314 schon für ca. 1700. Allerdings wollte ich mir mein neues Bike doch gerne beim Händler meines Vertrauens kaufen. Man kennt sich und es wäre auch nicht fair wenn man bedenkt, dass ich bei Zubehör und Arbeiten an meinem bisherigen Rad den ein oder anderen  bei ihm gespart habe.
> Er sagte, ich solle auf das 2011er warten, weil besser ausgestattet...
> Ist es das auch wirklich? Was haben die denn besseres verbaut?
> Zumal der Listenpreis laut welovelapierre.com bei 2700 und damit 1000 über dem Internetpreis vom 2010er 314 liegt.



Du kannst schlecht einen 2011er Listenpreis mit einem 2010er Internetpreis vergleichen. Der Rahmen hat sich geändert und hat jetzt ein tapered Steuerrohr. Räder sind im allgemeinen deutlich teurer geworden. Und das hat viele Gründe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaffNecK (11. September 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Du kannst schlecht einen 2011er Listenpreis mit einem 2010er Internetpreis vergleichen..



Ich weiß schon, dass die beiden Preise kaum zu vergleichen sind. Ich tue es dennoch, weil die 1000 Differenz auf meinem Konto ein größerer Unterschied sind als sie es wohl an Parts an dem Zesty sind... 
Ich dachte einfach, die Besserungen würden stärker ausfallen.


----------



## AMDude (11. September 2010)

Servus zusammen,

muss mich jetzt kurz mal über mein 514 auslassen, welches ich nun seit 2 Monaten fahre.
Vorne weg, ich bin die letzten 3.5 Jahre Ghost AMR 5700, mit 130er Recon und 120mm Hinterbau gefahren.

Vom Gewicht her, ist das Zesty natürlich eine andere Welt. Liegen sicher gefühlte 2 kg dazwischen. 
Bergab ist das Zesty auch ne Wucht. Nicht vom Federweg an sich, da hier der Unterschied ja eher gering ist, aber Spritzig- und Wendigkeit sind beeindruckend.
Jetzt kommt aber schon meine erste kleine Kritik. Kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen, dass die Fox Gabeln so hoch gelobt werden. Rein vom Gefühl her, hat mir das Ansprechverhalten bei der "Billig" Recon besser gefallen und ebenso die Linearität der Stahlfeder. Vielleicht muss ich aber noch mehr mit Luftdruck und Zugstufe spielen.
Was ich aber absolut nicht verstehen kann, wie man das Kletterverhalten des Zesty so hoch loben kann. Schon bei mittleren Steigungen verliert man die Lenkkontrolle und sobald es etwas steiler ist geht das Vorderrad im Sitzen ständig hoch.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich nen 50er Rahmen bei 190cm Körpergröße fahre (absichtlich, da ich gerne flotter bergab fahre), also die Stütze auf Max. herausgezogen habe. Aber es kann doch nicht nur an dem liegen, da ich auch beim 52er Ghost die Stütze fast auf Max hatte. Da liegen im negativen Sinne Welten zw. meinem alten Ghost und dem Zesty.

Was meint ihr, hilft ein 10-20mm längerer Vorbau um das Kletterverhalten zu verbessern. Oder muss ich mir ne Gabel mit Absenkung besorgen. 

Dank euch für eure Tipps.


----------



## alex1980 (11. September 2010)

@AMDude
Hast du den Vorbau schon weiter nach unten gesetzt? Sind ja am Anfang 4 Spacer drunter... Ich hatte am Anfang auch enorme Probleme wenn es richtig steil wurde, mittlerweile komm ich aber fast überall hoch, ist einfach eine Fahrtechnik Frage...


----------



## RealNBK (11. September 2010)

Ich habe zwar den Lenker irgendwann mal auch etwas tiefer gelegt, aber vorher fand ich das Kletterverhalten schon unerwartet gut. Und ich bin vorher nur flotte CC-Bikes gefahren.
Ich denke auch dass die Sitzposition ungewohnt sein könnte und du deswegen deinen idealen kletterschwepunkt nicht findest. Spiel mal ein wenig an der Sattelposition.
Einen längeren Vorbau als 100mm würde ich nicht empfehlen, auch wenn dir das bike zu klein ist. 90mm Sind denke ich Ideal. Ein Lenker mit weniger rize könnte nochmal das steigverhalten aber auch den Kurvenspeed verbessern.
Zur Fox: Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Die Gabel spricht nach 1000km schon deutlich besser an, meine anderen Foxgabeln arbeiten bei weniger FW aber deutlich besser. Ich werde die Gabel demnächst doch nochmal einschicken und mich beschweren. ein so teueres Produkt und nach 1000km immernoch so schlechtes Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## AMDude (11. September 2010)

alex1980 schrieb:


> @AMDude
> Hast du den Vorbau schon weiter nach unten gesetzt? Sind ja am Anfang 4 Spacer drunter... Ich hatte am Anfang auch enorme Probleme wenn es richtig steil wurde, mittlerweile komm ich aber fast überall hoch, ist einfach eine Fahrtechnik Frage...



Hab ich noch nicht probiert, da ich schon eine relativ große Sattelüberhöhung habe. Werde ich aber mal versuchen. Dank dir.


----------



## AMDude (11. September 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar den Lenker irgendwann mal auch etwas tiefer gelegt, aber vorher fand ich das Kletterverhalten schon unerwartet gut. Und ich bin vorher nur flotte CC-Bikes gefahren.
> Ich denke auch dass die Sitzposition ungewohnt sein könnte und du deswegen deinen idealen kletterschwepunkt nicht findest. Spiel mal ein wenig an der Sattelposition.
> Einen längeren Vorbau als 100mm würde ich nicht empfehlen, auch wenn dir das bike zu klein ist. 90mm Sind denke ich Ideal. Ein Lenker mit weniger rize könnte nochmal das steigverhalten aber auch den Kurvenspeed verbessern.
> Zur Fox: Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Die Gabel spricht nach 1000km schon deutlich besser an, meine anderen Foxgabeln arbeiten bei weniger FW aber deutlich besser. Ich werde die Gabel demnächst doch nochmal einschicken und mich beschweren. ein so teueres Produkt und nach 1000km immernoch so schlechtes Ansprechverhalten.



Auf 100mm wollte ich eh nicht. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass der Vorbau ja schon 80mm hat. Werd jetzt mal mit den Spacern spielen und dann evtl. mal nen 90er Vorbau versuchen.

Das mit der Fox ärgert mich wirklich. Da hab ich mir was anderes erwartet. Habe aber bis jetzt max. 500km runter. Werde sie dann im Winter evtl ach mal einschicken.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. September 2010)

Die FOX Gabeln haben wirklich eine immens lange Einfahrzeit. Da bist du nicht der erste. Allerdings sind 1000 km echt n bisschen viel.
Ich hätte dich mit 190 cm übrigens auf ein XL gesetzt. Hast du mal deine Spannbreite gemessen?


----------



## vitaminc (11. September 2010)

Auf die Sattelspitze sitzen, Druck auf Vorderrad ausüben mit angewinkelten Armen und eingeklickt einen runden Tretrhythmus fahren. So schaffe ich zumindest einige schwierigere Anstiege. Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei: Beim Zesty sitzt man relativ weit hinten, quasi fast auf dem Hinterrad, was gut für das Bergab fahren ist, für Bergauf jedoch nicht optimal ist.

Einige böse Trails komme ich mit dem Zesty nicht hoch, egal ob Spacer und/oder Sattelstellung verstellen. Denke für sowas bedarf es dann eine CC-Feile oder noch besserer Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Lutsch (11. September 2010)

Mit einem guten CC Bike kommst du einige Anstiege wahrscheinlich besser hoch. Bisher kann ich mich aber nicht beklagen, Rampen mit bis zu 25% bin ich schon auf Waldboden (ohne Wurzeln) hochgefahren. Das Lenken ist was schwieriger, aber vorne auf der Sattelnase und Tiefer überm Lenker gebäugt geht das schon. Ich habe sogar einen Lenker mit mehr Rize montiert, habe seitdem nur noch eine kleine Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## Waldschleicher (12. September 2010)

AMDude schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt aber schon meine erste kleine Kritik. Kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen, dass die Fox Gabeln so hoch gelobt werden. Rein vom Gefühl her, hat mir das Ansprechverhalten bei der "Billig" Recon besser gefallen und ebenso die Linearität der Stahlfeder. Vielleicht muss ich aber noch mehr mit Luftdruck und Zugstufe spielen.
> 
> 
> Dank euch für eure Tipps.



Die Recon ist ja auch "nur" eine leicht abgespeckte Topgabel von RS. Ich glaub gern, das die sich mit Stahlfeder besser anfühlt als eine Luftgabel.
Was du  machen könntest: Gabel aufmachen, das Schmieröl (Original ist da Dämpfungsöl drin) gegen Motoröl tauschen, dann noch öfter die Gabel umdrehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (13. September 2010)

*Zesty 214 2011:
*





Frame : ZESTY 214 Alloy 7005 SL OST 140mm
Shock absorber : FOX Float R 200x57 
Fork : ROCK SHOX Sektor R Solo Air 140 White
Headset : Alloy Semi-Integrated Cartridge TBC
Bottom Bracket : Shimano Integrated bearings BB SMBB7141A 
Crankset : SHIMANO FC-M542 22x32x44 175mm 
Stem : LAPIERRE Comp 31.8x80mm 
Seatpost :LAPIERRE Light 31.6x350 
Handlesbars : LAPIERRE Rizer Comp 30x680 2011 
Front derailleur : SHIMANO SLX FDM660E6X 3x9S
Rear derailleur : SHIMANO SLX RDM662SGS 9S 
Brakes : FORMULA RX 180mm White/Blue 
Shifters : SHIMANO FC-M542 22x32x44 175mm 
Saddle : LAPIERRE by SANMARCO White/Blue 
Wheel : ALEX SX44 / SHIMANO M525 
Tires : CONTINENTAL Mtn. King 2.40/Race King 2.20
Weight :13.3kg 
Size : 42-46-50-54

*

Zesty 514 2011:*




Frame : ZESTY 514 Carbon/Alloy 7005 SL OST 140mm 
Shock absorber : FOX Float RP2 High Volume 200x57 
Fork : FOX 32 FRL FIT 140 White 15mm axle 
Headset : Alu S-Integrated Cartridge Tapered
Bottom Bracket : Shimano Integrated bearings BB SMBB7141A
Crankset : SHIMANO SLX 10S 24x32x42 175mm
Stem : LAPIERRE XM 31.8x80mm 
Seatpost : SYNCROS FL V2 31.6x350 
Handlesbars : LAPIERRE Rizer Pro 30x680 2011 
Front derailleur : SHIMANO XT 10S FDM77010E6X 
Rear derailleur : SHIMANO XT RDM773SGS 10S 
Brakes : FORMULA RX1 180mm Black/Champagne 
Shifters : SHIMANO SLX 3x10S 
Saddle : FIZIK Goby XM Black/Grey 
Wheel : SHIMANO XT WHM778 Centerlock 
Tires : HUTCHINSON Cobra / Cougar UST 2.2


*Zesty 914 2011:*




Frame - ZESTY 914 Full Carbon OST 140mm 
Fork - FOX 32 FRLC FIT 140 White 15mm axle 
Rear Shock - FOX Float RP2 High Vol. Boost valve 200x57 
Rear Derailleur - SRAM X0 Carbon Long Cage 10S Gold
Front Derailleur - SRAM X0 3x10S DirectMount BottomPull 
Crank - SRAM X0 22x33x44 175mm Gold 
Shifters - SRAM X0 3x10S Gold 
Cassette - Sram PG-1070 12-36 10S
Brakes - FORMULA RX1 180mm Black/Gold XO clamp 
Wheels -EASTON EA90XC UST 15/10x35br>
Tires - HUTCHINSON Cobra / Cougar UST 2.2 
Headsets - Alu S-Integrated Cartridge Tapered+15 carbon spacer
Handlebar - SYNCROS AM20 Carbon 20x710 
Stem - SYNCROS FL V2 31.8x80mm 
Grips - Lapierre Lock on Grips
Seatpost - SYNCROS FL Carbon 31.6x350 
Saddle - FIZIK Goby XM KIUM Black/White 
Weight - 11,1kg


----------



## MikeYankee (13. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
bin seit ein paar Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Zesty 514.
Nach der ersten kurzen Ausfahrt habe ich gemerkt, das die Bremsscheibe hinten lose war. Kein Problem und den CenterLockRing angezogen, dann war Sie wieder fest. Nach weiteren 20km jedoch das gleich Spiel wieder. Hab dann mal die Scheibe ganz abmontiert und festgestellt, das die 6-Loch Scheibe ganz ordentlich Spiel auf dem CenterLockAdapter hat.
Danach mit etwas blauem Loctite nachgeholfen, jedoch bekomme ich die Nicht ganz fest.

Hat jemand diese Problem auch schon gehabt und behoben?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Beckinio (14. September 2010)

Ja...habe ich. Es ist ein wenig Spiel vorhanden. Mein Schrauber teilte mir mit, dass das wohl normal sei und er auch schon bei Shimano nachgefragt hat. Finde ich auch nicht so dolle!


----------



## RealNBK (14. September 2010)

Was bewegt sich denn genau? Die Scheibe auf den Zapfen, oder der Adapter?
Löst sich der Lockring sichtlich, oder kann man ihn nach 20km nur noch weiter anziehen?
Macht die Bremse sonst irgendwelche zicken? Das muss dann nicht unbedingt an dem Problem liegen. Ich würde dir zu Centerlockscheiben der XT oder XTR raten. Sind wesentlich dicker, stefer und schleif- und quitschresistenter als die Formulas. Außerdem passen sie direkt auf die Naben, ohne adapter.


----------



## MikeYankee (14. September 2010)

Die Zapfen des Adapters weisen doch einen deutlich kleineren Durchmesser als die Löcher in der Scheibe auf.
Also überhaupt nix Kraftschlüssiges!


----------



## RealNBK (14. September 2010)

Du meinst warscheinlich Formschluss. Der ist in der tat nicht gegeben wenn der Lockring angezogen ist. Dann liegt Reibschluss(=Kraftschluss) vor. So soll es aber auch sein. Auch 6-lochscheiben sind "kraftschlüssig" angebunden.
Niemand würde auf die Idee kommen Schrauben so auf scherung zu beanspruchen. Die Shimanolösung ist schon ok.


----------



## en_masse (14. September 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Niemand würde auf die Idee kommen Schrauben so auf scherung zu beanspruchen.



 Gebe Dir da zu 100% recht, muss aber gerade trotzdem lachen, da ich gerade so ein Problem bei meinem Zesty (2008) habe.

Dort ist das untere Lager zum Hinterbau genau so gebaut, dass die Aluschraube auf Scherung beansprucht wird. Das Ergebnis fällt regelmäßig entsprechend aus... -> Schraubenbruch


----------



## RealNBK (16. September 2010)

So, wenn man vom Teufel Spricht...
Mir ist gerade am HR auch der Lockring losgegangen. Schöne tour verhagelt!
Das Werkzeug nimmt man natürlich nicht mit. Für Vorne braucht es ja auch nochmal nen anderen Schlüssel. Ärgerlich. Aber meine erste wirkliche Panne seit bestimmt über 1000km.


----------



## RaffNecK (22. September 2010)

Es ist endlich so weit!
Nach sechs bis neun Monaten Recherchearbeiten habe ich meinem HÃ¤ndler endlich die Erlaubnis gegeben, mir das Zesty 314 zu bestellen.
Den Rahmen von ursprÃ¼nglichen 1000â¬ konnte ich zwar nicht ganz halten, aber was habe ich davon, wenn das Geld unter meinem Kopfkissen schlecht wird?! 
Jetzt gilt es die Vorfreude noch ein wenig zu genieÃen und darauf zu warten, dass das Bike bald kommt und das Wetter wieder schlechter wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (23. September 2010)

Is ja wie schwanger sein, was? 9 Monate...Kenne ich von meinem ersten bike...


----------



## RaffNecK (23. September 2010)

Da ich definitiv vorhabe mein Baby regelmäßig zu treten und durch die Wälder zu prügeln, hoffe ich, dass man mir nicht das Sorgerecht entzieht...


----------



## juchemanno92 (30. September 2010)

Servus,

ich bin nach einem Sommer mit dem Zesty auf die Idee gekommen doch eher ein Spicy zu brauchen...ist dann vielleicht doch mehr die Mitte zwischen Marathonbike und DHler.

Wer also ein wirklich sehr schönes Zesty 914 (50) sucht, gerne PN an mich.

Allen anderen viel Freude an Euren Froggys, Spicys, Zestys etc.

Gruß


----------



## NoNameGamer (5. Oktober 2010)

Aloha!

Muss mich nun leider schon nach nichtmal einem Jahr von meinem Zesty trennen, würde es ja gerne behalten - aber ein Zesty und ein Froggy kann ich mir leider nicht leisten. 

Also biete ich jetzt allen, die noch nicht in den Genuss dieses genialen Zestys gekommen sind, die Möglichkeit dazu. 

Es handelt sich um das 514 2010 Modell in XL, ist also ab 185cm Körpergröße sicherlich in Betracht zu ziehen und auch zu empfehlen. 
Geändert wurden die Kurbel auf Race Face Deus White (ist hier in Deutschland auf 50 Stück limitiert), der Hinterreifen auf Conti Mountain King 2,4" und die Griffe auf Syntace in schwarz. Neue Kette kam nach dem Winter auch schon drauf.

Bei Interesse einfach im Bikemarkt schauen oder eine PM an mich schreiben.


----------



## hergie (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab gerade eine Variostütze KS i950 supergünstig angeboten bekommen. Mein Problem ist, ich weiß grad nicht ob die in mein Zesty passt. Das steht 200 km weiter weg, und ich muss mich heute noch für den Kauf entscheiden...
Ich hab ein 2009er Zesty in XL. Die Variostütze hat 125mm Hub und ist insgesamt 400mm lang. 
Laut LP Homepage ist mein Sattelrohr 54 cm lang. Aber das Zesty hat je, einen "Knick" unten im Sattelrohr. 

Weiß jemand wie weit die Stütze raussteht bis der "Variobereich" anfängt?


----------



## RealNBK (6. Oktober 2010)

meins steht gerade zu weit weg um es messen zu können, aber ich denke für eine normale tourensattelhöhe müsste es reichen. Der Knick kommt erst kurz vor dem Umwerfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Oktober 2010)

Das passt.


----------



## AndreMTB (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo LP-Fans

Trage mich mit dem Gedanken, das 2011 Zesty 314 zu kaufen (kein 514, da ich Carbon am Rad nicht mag;-) )Wie auch immer, wollte ich mal fragen, was ihr von den Laufrädern: FULCRUM Red Metal 5, haltet, die dieses Model hat? Ich habe mich nie sonderlich mit den Felgen bescäftigt und auch nichts von denen gehört.
Über möglichst obejktive Info wäre ich dankbar.
Greetz


----------



## AndreMTB (9. Oktober 2010)

..und noch eine Frage. Da man auf der Lapierreseite die Farben irgendwie oft anders sieht, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemdan weissoder sogar ein Foto vom 2011 Zesty 314 hat und mir so sagen kann, welche Fabre es hat?! Weiss oder Silber?!
Grüsse


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Oktober 2010)

Der Rahmen ist silber gebürstet.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Oktober 2010)

Die Fulcrum Laufräder sind doch gerade erst ein paar tage auf dem Markt. Eine wirklich gehaltvolle Aussage wird da noch keine machen können. Wir haben zwar schon die ersten Kunden mit den Dingern unterwegs, aber feedback dauert wohl noch. Sieht aber wohl so aus, als ssi das der Gegenspieler für Mavic´s Crossride. Optisch übrigens sehr gelungen.


----------



## AndreMTB (9. Oktober 2010)

ok, danke an euch beide!


----------



## wasp200 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo.

Bin seit längerem auf der suche nach einem am-fully und  bin jetzt  aufdas  zesty gestoßen.

Habe leider keinen Händler in meiner nähe um eines probe zu fahren. Hab meinen nähesten händler kontaktiert und der meinte er könne mir einen guten preis für ein 2010er Heerscharen machen.
Dad bike ist gr.50zig. Kann das mit einer  größe von 1,85cm und Schrittlänge v. 85cm passen oder  lohnt sich der Ausflug  gar nicht?


----------



## Asha'man (11. Oktober 2010)

183cm, 88cm SL und Rahmengröße 50" passt sehr gut für Touren und dafür ist das Zesty ja da.


----------



## Neudorfer (11. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab auch ne Schrittlänge von ca. 88cm, bin so um die 1,83 und habn 50er. Passt sehr gut bei mir.


----------



## Asha'man (11. Oktober 2010)

Neudorfer und ich sind aber keine Zwillinge! Ich kenne ihn nichtmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasp200 (11. Oktober 2010)

Verdammt gerade wollte ich fragen...

Dann lohnt sich der weg zum  händler wohl!

Laufräder würde ich gleich tauschen wie folgt:

Hope pro2 in rot
Speichen?
Felgen alex xed44 oder ztr(wa immer da auch passt)


----------



## hopfer (11. Oktober 2010)

beim zesty würde ich dt supercomp sagen


----------



## hergie (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab ein 54er (XL), mit 1,83 und ner 95er Schrittlänge und es passt. Kleiner würde ich aber nicht fahren.


----------



## wasp200 (12. Oktober 2010)

Perfekt!! Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja heute noch zum Händler!

Bei dem Laufradsatz hätte ich ja gerne D-Lights genommen aber der Händler hat "nur" DT-Speichen...


----------



## vitaminc (15. Oktober 2010)

Sodele, mein Zesty steht mal wieder in der Werkstatt.
Scheinbar ist meine Hinterradnabe kaputt und wird nun bei Shimano eingeschickt. 

Also dieses Jahr war echt ******** mit dem Zesty. Ständig Probleme mit irgendwelchen Knacksern, dann etliche Probleme mit der Formula ORO K18, die mittlerweile einer Shimano Saint weichen musste, und jetzt die Hinterradnabe.

Kumpels mit Ihren Cubes haben in 3 Jahren nicht soviele Probleme wie ich mit dem Zesty. Hab wohl einfach Pech gehabt.


----------



## hergie (15. Oktober 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Sodele, mein Zesty steht mal wieder in der Werkstatt.
> Scheinbar ist meine Hinterradnabe kaputt und wird nun bei Shimano eingeschickt.
> 
> Also dieses Jahr war echt ******** mit dem Zesty. Ständig Probleme mit irgendwelchen Knacksern, dann etliche Probleme mit der Formula ORO K18, die mittlerweile einer Shimano Saint weichen musste, und jetzt die Hinterradnabe.
> ...



Ich kann mich mit meinem Zesty nicht beklagen. Obwohl es auch gerade beim Händler verweilt, aber da bin ich selbst dran Schuld


----------



## Axalp (15. Oktober 2010)

Hast Du wahrscheinlich wirklich.

Nach ca. 2.5 Jahren musste bei meinem Zesty lediglich der Dämpfer 2* zum Service, einmal die K18 entüftet und einmal das Innenlager getauscht werden.

Ansonsten gab's keine weiteren Vorkommnisse.


----------



## Asha'man (15. Oktober 2010)

XT Nabe ist bei mir zum zweiten Mal kaputt (taugt nix) und das Tretlager am ersten Rahmen hatte einen Riss (scheint ein Problem der ersten Zestys gewesen zu sein). Ansonsten hat mein Zesty von '08 nix, wofür das Zesty selber etwas kann.


----------



## RealNBK (15. Oktober 2010)

Was ist denn an der HR-nabe kaputt, und welche ist es genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (17. Oktober 2010)

hergie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab gerade eine Variostütze KS i950 supergünstig angeboten bekommen. Mein Problem ist, ich weiß grad nicht ob die in mein Zesty passt. Das steht 200 km weiter weg, und ich muss mich heute noch für den Kauf entscheiden...
> Ich hab ein 2009er Zesty in XL. Die Variostütze hat 125mm Hub und ist insgesamt 400mm lang.
> ...



Hallo Hergie,

habe leider gerade erst deinen Beitrag gelesen. Mich würde interessieren ob du dir die Stütze gekauft hast, und wenn ja wie deine Erfahrungen sind.

Ich habe mir für mein Zesty 714/2008 auch die Kind Shock 950i ohne Remote, in 31,6mm Durchmesser und 385mm Länge zugelegt, da ich das ewige Absteigen, Sattel rauf/runter, satt hatte.
Passt auch alles wunderbar, nur hatte ich auf einmal das Gefühl keine Kondition mehr zu haben. Nach 500Hm war ich platt und bei den Anstiegen immer der Letzte. Ausserdem fühlte ich mich mit der Sitzposition plötzlich nicht mehr wohl. Habe dann nach 3 Touren die alte Stütze wieder montiert und alles war wieder bestens. 
Bleibt nur der Schluß das die Kröpfung ( der Knick ) in der originalen Stütze extrem wichtig für die Balance des Rades ist. Hätte nie gedacht daß dies so eine große Rolle spielen würde.

Sehr schade, denn so eine Hydrostütze wäre eigentlich noch das Sahnehäubchen auf ein ansonsten traumhaftes Rad.

Sehe mich also gezwungen das gute Stück wieder zum Kauf anzubieten. Habe 200,- bezahlt, für 120,- geht Sie weg ( natürlich mit original Quittung ).

Habe ansonsten mit der Qualität gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Habe nur im Moment das Problem einer gerissenen Speiche am Shimano XT Systemlaufrad. In ganz Deutschland ( inklusive Generalimporteur ) scheint keine solchen Speiche aufzutreiben zu sein ( die Längere ist gerissen ).Kann mir da jemand helfen???

Grüße,

Jürgen


----------



## BariSardo (17. Oktober 2010)

herbyx schrieb:


> Hallo Hergie,
> 
> Ich habe mir für mein Zesty 714/2008 auch die Kind Shock 950i ohne Remote, in 31,6mm Durchmesser und 385mm Länge zugelegt, da ich das ewige Absteigen, Sattel rauf/runter, satt hatte.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen, beschäftige mich auch mit der Kind Shock (habe ein Zesty 714 / 2010).

Frage: Mit oder ohne Remote - wie hass Du das empfunden? In div. Tesbrichten wir ja die Möglichkiet mit Remote sehr positiv dargestellt ? Andererseits noch mehr Hebel am Bügel ...  ;-(


----------



## herbyx (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

wie gesagt, ich habe nur den Hebel unterm Sattel, glaube allerdings schon daß ein Remote am Lenker eine feine Sache ist, allerdings: Wie verlegst du den Zug sauber, am Oberrohr entlang? Außerdem hast du das Problem das der Zug ja mit ein und ausgefahren wird, ich vermute das man damit ständig Probleme bekommt....

Aber mal davon abgesehen: Du hast doch von meinen Problemen gelesen.....

Gruß,

Jürgen


----------



## en_masse (17. Oktober 2010)

Habe das mit meiner Kindshock so gelöst:

http://www.riehle-fliesen.de/less2m/wordpress/?p=537

Funktioniert tadellos und hat auch schon nen AlpenX  überstanden.

Würde in jedem Fall wieder zur remote Version greifenh


----------



## herbyx (17. Oktober 2010)

Junge, da hat sich aber mal einer Gedanken gemacht!
Und das funktioniert ohne Scheuerstellen auf dem Oberrohr?

Merkst Du nichts von der Verschiebung des Schwerpunktes?

Gruß,

Jürgen


----------



## vitaminc (18. Oktober 2010)

> Was ist denn an der HR-nabe kaputt, und welche ist es genau?



So exakt bekomme ich es nicht mehr hin was mir der Werkstattleiter kurz gesagt hatte, aber anscheinend haben sich die Kügelchen gelöst etc.
Laufrad ist das Shimano XT M778. Es wurde das Laufrad incl. Nabe zu Shimano eingeschickt, geht wohl auf Garantie. Wird sicher 2-3 Wochen dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasp200 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hy Leute!

Es ist soweit = es kommte in Zesty für mich! Ich weiß, diese Frage wurde schon gestellt aber, welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr anstatt dem Orig. Float R einbauen? Ich weiß, dass der Hinterbau kaum Antriebseinflüsse hat, würde ihn aber gerne komplett sperren können

Mein Händler sagt, es gibt nur den RP23 und Float! RP2 nicht im After-market?

Was denkt ihr zu folgendem LRS:

Hope Pro2
DT Supercomp
ZTR Flow oder Spank Oozy??


----------



## Asha'man (18. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du weisst, dass es keinen Sinn macht...warum willst du es dann trotzdem machen? RP23 im Zesty funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut. Gleiches Problem, wie beim Froggy. Man muss ihn etwas härter fahren, sonst rauscht er durch den Federweg. 

DHX habe ich im Zesty noch nicht gesehen. Ansonsten gibts noch Alternativen von anderen Herstellern.

Meine Empfehlung: Fahr das Rad erstmal mnit dem Float R und schau, was du dann wirklich vermisst.

LRS mit ZTR Felge klingt gut. Wenn dir der Hope Freilauf nicht zu laut ist. Mich würde er nerven. Für das Zesty und den Einsatzbereich kann man auch zu einer der etwas leichteren und schmaleren ZTR Felgen greifen (wenn man möchte). Die Flow ist eine sehr nette Enduro Felge und im Zesty und passendem Einsatzbereich dürfte es eine Sorglos-Felge sein.


----------



## wasp200 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte ein 2008er zesty und war nicht 100% mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden - war zwar gebraucht aber voll in Ordnung - möchte die antriebseinflüsse gänzlich elimieren.

Die spank oozy evo finde ich auch interessant - je nach Budget oder eine xed44!


----------



## Asha'man (18. Oktober 2010)

xed44 ist viel Felge für's Geld. 

Ich überlege mir einen leichteren Enduro LRS für's Froggy aufzubauen. Weil der Rain King auf Touren oft überdimensioniert sind. Dann wäre eine FR30 ganz weit vorne in der Auswahl. Kostet nichtmal ein Drittel von einer Flow. Aber leider nicht so einfach, als UST zu fahren.


----------



## RealNBK (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen Fox nurnoch mit kleiner Luftkammer im Zesty fahren. Die große Luftkammer in meinem RP2 habe ich mittels kunsstoffeinlage wieder verkleinert weil das Teil so einfach zu viel FW verschänkt.
Vielleicht wäre ein DT-EX 200 oder ein einfacher M210 mit Lockout eine gute Wahl für dich.
Mit letzerem würdest du allerdings nominellen FW verlieren, aber wenn die Kennlinie passt dürfte der Dämpfer Effektiver arbeiten. Wie sich der EX200 schlägt kann ich allerdings gar nicht einschätzen da noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## wasp200 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ok....nach neuerlichem Telefonat gibt es "nur" den RP23 als Alternative = ich werde scheinbar vorerst das Geld für den Dämpfer sparen und in neue Laufräder und ordentliche Pedale investieren!

Was fahrt ihr so für Pedale an euren Zestys? Mein Händler meint ich solle auf jeden Fall Klick-Pedale montieren, wobei mir da die neuen Crankbrothers Candy 3 gefallen würden = die Acid sind mir zu klobig oder wenns Plattform-Pedale sein sollen, Straitline oder Spank Spike (wobei ich nicht genau weiß, wann die neuen kommen sollen...)


----------



## RealNBK (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde im Frühjahr einen Monarch und einen DT-Swiss testen. Mit dem richtigen Dämpfersetup kann das eigentlich nur besser werden mit dem Durchsacken.
Pedale: Klickpedale. Das Zesty ist ein Tourenrad mit zu viel Federweg. Wenn man seinen mimimi-Hinterkopf mal ausschalten lernt gibts da nichts besseres.
Und natürlich empfehle ich nur Timepedale. Gerade bei Leuten mit Knieproblemen. Leider ist alles Andere leichter.


----------



## wasp200 (18. Oktober 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Ich werde im Frühjahr einen Monarch und einen DT-Swiss testen.


 
Hmm wäre Klasse wenn du deine Erfahrungen hier einstellen könntest = würd mir und anderen viell. auch weiterhelfen - oder ich habe mich bis dahin an den Float R gewöhnt....

Habe zwar Knieprobleme hätte aber mal vor die neuen Candy 3 zu testen in rot zum Zesty...


----------



## RealNBK (18. Oktober 2010)

Die CB sind bis auf die wartungsintensiveren Lager auch nicht schlecht. Der Fuß kann sich relativ frei bewegen. Time spannt bei einer Verdrehung des Fußes aber nicht die Bügel vor und übt so keine Kräfte auf das Knie aus. Das kann schon was ausmachen bei kleinen Wehwehchen. Dafür braucht man etwas mehr Kraft bei Time. Vielleicht auch nicht für jeden das beste. Aber man weiß einfach immer ob man drinnen ist oder nicht. CB ist nicht wirklich definiert was ein und ausstieg angeht.

Die Dämpferaktion wird leider noch ein paar monate warten müssen. Es gibt im Winter noch andere Räder zu Pflegen und Weihnachten wird auch wieder teuer.


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. Oktober 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen Fox nurnoch mit kleiner Luftkammer im Zesty fahren. Die große Luftkammer in meinem RP2 habe ich mittels kunsstoffeinlage wieder verkleinert weil das Teil so einfach zu viel FW verschänkt.



Interessant, ich hatte am Testrad den kleinen Float. Fand ich nicht ganz optimal, ich hätte mir mehr "Flow" gewünscht, insbesondere bei kleinen Schlägen. Daher hätte ich die größere Kammer gewählt, wobei das eben auch nur eine kleine Probefahrt war...
Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: die einfachen Zesty haben Dämpfer mit der kleinen Kammer, die Edelmodelle dagegen sogar (wenn ich das richtig sehe) die zwei Nummern größere Kammer?
Insgesamt fühlte sich der Hinterbau doch sehr straff an (150psi auf 88kg). Vielleicht war hier eine Wartung nötig- oder ist das so? Kleine Schläge wurden kernig weitergereicht, erst bei langen Bodenwellen oder Sprüngen merkte ich die 140mm.



> Time spannt bei einer Verdrehung des Fußes aber nicht die Bügel vor und übt so keine Kräfte auf das Knie aus. Das kann schon was ausmachen bei kleinen Wehwehchen.



Mit welcher Einstellung fährst du die Cleats? Mit dem großen Winkel hatte ich Probleme überhaupt rauszukommen. Anders montiert merke ich keinen Vorteil zu Shimano.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (19. Oktober 2010)

Noch eine Frage zur Geometrie: mein Testrad war noch ein altes 314 von 2008. Die neueren Modelle wurden doch geändert (2009 oder 2010). Wie muss man sich den Unterschied im Handling vorstellen, ändert sich das spürbar? Das 2008er fühlte sich doch etwas sehr bergablastig an. Nicht ganz der Trailwiesel den ich erwartet hatte.

Was google so ausspuckt- Traumbike:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Die aktuellen Preise der Auslaufmodelle haben mich nun doch etwas juckig gemacht.


----------



## vitaminc (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich empfinde das 2009er auch als bergablastig, da die Sitzposition nunmal relativ weit hinten ist, d.h. man sitzt fast auf dem Hinterrad. Auch ein Federweg Vorne von 140mm und Hinten mit dem Dämpfer 200mm sind eindeutige Merkmale für "bergab". Den hinteren Dämpfer kann man auch nicht sperren. Mir macht das Zesty aber auch bergauf recht viel Spaß, die ganz großen Knallertrails mit 25-30% Steigung muss ich halt dann bergauf schieben, da lässt sich bei mir auch mit Fahrtechnik und Kraft das Vorderrad nicht mehr am Boden halten. Aber man darf halt auch nicht vergessen: Es ist ein All Mountain, und eben keine CC Feile.

Ich war 2 Wochen im Tien Shan Hochgebirge mit zwei guten Vergleichsbikes: Cannondale Scalpel und Prophet. In Bezug auf das Bike war ich zu Hause froh wieder mein Zesty zu haben, in Sachen Natur natürlich nicht


----------



## Asha'man (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin Shimano XTR SPD gefahren. --> Knieprobleme auf sehr langen Touren >80km und Marathons, wo die Beine irgendwann müde werden. Dann Time Atac und seitdem keine Probleme mehr. 

Fahre Cleats auf Zesty und Alltagsradl (Stahlrahmen-Renner) und Plattform auf dem Froggy. Hat beides Vor- und Nachteile.

Das Zesty ist für mich ein eher spritziges AllMountain. Es hat einen relativ langen Radstand und flachen Lenkwinkel. Das bringt einen sehr ruhiges Fahrverhalten, vor allem auf sehr schnellen Passagen. Die "Sitzposition" ist eher Tourenlastig. Der Lenker mit viel Rise, der an meinem 714 verbaut ist baut relativ hoch, was dem steilen Passagen entgegen kommt. Kommt drauf an, womit man vergleicht. Ein CC Rad hat sicherliche eine noch gestrecktere Sitzposition mit mehr Sattelüberhöhung und tieferer Front (steilere Lenk-/Sitzwinkel, etc.). Aber das Zesty ist und bleibt für mich ein tolles Tourenrad mit viel Vortrieb für 140mm Federweg. Bergaborientiert würde ich die Geo aber nicht bezeichnen.  Kommt wohl vom Froggy, als Zweitrad.

@vitaminc: Wer hat dir erzählt, das Zesty hätte 200mm am Hinterbau?


----------



## vitaminc (20. Oktober 2010)

@Asha
Ja, Hinterbau stimmt nicht 
Aber der Shock absorber hat ne                          FOX FLOAT R 200 MM laut Webseite.


----------



## Asha'man (20. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Dämpferlänge. Nicht der Federweg. Kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied. 

Kam in deinem Post so rüber, als sprichst du von vorne 140mm und hinten 200mm Federweg.


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Oktober 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich empfinde das 2009er auch als bergablastig, da die Sitzposition nunmal relativ weit hinten ist, d.h. man sitzt fast auf dem Hinterrad. Aber man darf halt auch nicht vergessen: Es ist ein All Mountain, und eben keine CC Feile.



Ich muss konkretisieren: Ich habe das Vorgängermodell mit 130mm und noch ein 160er Enduro. CC Bikes fahre ich schon lange nicht mehr. 
Das Zesty würde ich gefühlt irgendwo in der Mitte einordnen. Also etwas weniger handlich als mein 130er, schon recht ähnlich dem Enduro. 
Insofern wäre es interessant für mich, wie sich die neueren Modelle vom 2008er unterscheiden. (handlicher/träger...)



> Ich war 2 Wochen im Tien Shan Hochgebirge



Wow, das war dann etwas mehr als die kleine Abendrunde.


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Oktober 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Das Zesty ist für mich ein eher spritziges AllMountain. Es hat einen relativ langen Radstand und flachen Lenkwinkel.  Bergaborientiert würde ich die Geo aber nicht bezeichnen.  *Kommt wohl vom Froggy, als Zweitrad.*



Okay, wenn man das *so* vergleicht, dann passt das Handling wieder. 


> Ich bin Shimano XTR SPD gefahren. --> Knieprobleme auf sehr langen Touren >80km und Marathons, wo die Beine irgendwann müde werden. Dann Time Atac und seitdem keine Probleme mehr.



Mit welcher Seite fährst du die Cleats? Wie gesagt, mit kleinem Auslösewinkel merke ich eigentlich keinen Unterschied zu Shimano. Abgesehen davon, das der Ein- Ausstieg bei Shimano viel besser funktioniert. 
Mit dem größeren Winkel kommt man ja kaum noch raus- oder auch wieder nur Gewöhnungssache?


----------



## Asha'man (20. Oktober 2010)

Habe mit dem größeren Winkel angefangen und mich einmal an der Ampel abgelegt. Da war ich wohl vom Kopf her wieder bei den Shimanos (war kurz nach dem Wechsel). Das war auf dem Alltagsrad. Auf dem MTB würde mir das gar nicht taugen, gerade im technischen Gelände. Deshalb nur noch der kleine Auslösewinkel. Knie sind trotzdem ok, mit SPD nicht.


----------



## vitaminc (20. Oktober 2010)

> Wow, das war dann etwas mehr als die kleine Abendrunde.



Ja, war schon mal was anderes, paar Bilder habe ich in diesem Thread eingestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=479450


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (21. Oktober 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Habe mit dem größeren Winkel angefangen und mich einmal an der Ampel abgelegt. Da war ich wohl vom Kopf her wieder bei den Shimanos (war kurz nach dem Wechsel). Das war auf dem Alltagsrad. Auf dem MTB würde mir das gar nicht taugen, gerade im technischen Gelände. Deshalb nur noch der kleine Auslösewinkel. Knie sind trotzdem ok, mit SPD nicht.



Okay, dann werde ich den Dingern noch eine Chance geben. Meine Knie machen mir eben auch etwas zu schaffen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. Oktober 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ja, war schon mal was anderes, paar Bilder habe ich in diesem Thread eingestellt:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=479450



Respekt


----------



## Asha'man (21. Oktober 2010)

Knieprobleme können hundert Ursachen haben. Hat bei mir ziemlich lange gedauert, bis ich herausgefunden habe, dass es an der eingeschränkten Bewegungsfreiheit der Cleats lag. Bist du sicher, dass es daran liegt?


----------



## Waldschleicher (22. Oktober 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Knieprobleme können hundert Ursachen haben. Hat bei mir ziemlich lange gedauert, bis ich herausgefunden habe, dass es an der eingeschränkten Bewegungsfreiheit der Cleats lag. Bist du sicher, dass es daran liegt?



Naja, ich gehe davon aus da es nur beim Biken auftritt. Ich merke das dann auch sehr schnell, bspw. beim "Druck machen" im Sitzen mit dem großen KB. Man wird eben auch nicht jünger...


----------



## Asha'man (22. Oktober 2010)

Nur beim biken != es liegt an den Klickpedalen.  Könnte auch Sattelhöhe, Sattelposition, Geometrie, etc. sein. Ist ziemlich schwierig die Ursache zu finden. Immer kleine Veränderungen und dann 1-2 Wochen probieren, bevor man wieder was ändert haben bei mir geholfen herauszufinden, dass die Sitzposition das Problem bessern, aber nicht beheben konnte. Time anstatt SPD und jetzt habe ich keine Probleme mehr gehabt. Auch bei ca. 1300km in ca. 15 Tagen in Norwegen mit 20-25kg Gepäck nicht.

Wenn du die Probleme nur auf dem großen KB bekommst, dann gibts ne einfache Lösung. Höhere Trittfrequenz. Das große KB nur benutzen, wenn du auch wirklich schnell genug unterwegs bist. Ich fahre mittlerweile fast alles mit einer TF 90-110. Wenn ich mit dem Alltagsrad mangels kleinerer Übersetzung mal eine wirklich steile Rampe hoch muss, merke ich, dass die Muskeln komplett anders beansprucht werden, wenn ich eine niedrigere Frequenz fahre. Mehr Kraft = mehr Belastung auf dem Knie. Aber ich glaube wir sind gerade sehr offtopic.


----------



## vitaminc (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann das bestätigen mit dem Probieren und den vielen Möglichkeiten.

Bei mir habe ich festgestellt:
Platformpedale = kein Problem mit meiner rechten Achilles
SPD Klickpedale = Schmerzen an meiner rechten Achilles
SPD Klickpedale + orthopädische Schuheinlagen = keine Probleme mehr!

Anfangs hatte ich massive Probleme mit dem Ausklicken und durfte daher öfters mal den Boden knutschen  - zwischenzeitlich nach Abnutzung der Cleats gehört dieses Thema auch der Vergangenheit an. Hat aber ein Weilchen gedauert und ich stand auch kurz davor die Klickpedale ins Jenseits zu befördern.

Sattel zu niedrig endet bei mir zeitnah in Knieprobleme.
Dummerweise rutscht meine Sattelstütze beim Zesty immer ein bisschen während der Fahrt, muss mal gucken ob ich die nochmals fester zudrehen kann, als diese sowieso schon zugeknallt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (22. Oktober 2010)

Bevor du den Rahmen unnötig zuknallst lass lieber mal prüfen ob Stütze und Sattelrohr maßhaltig sind. Da arbeitet Lapierre zu nachlässig. Ich hatte im Sattelrohr einen unschönen Grat von einer durchgeschweißten Schweißnaht stehen der die komplett neue Stütze verkratzt hat. Ich hab dann im Shop das Rohr vorsichtig ausreiben lassen. Gut ist.
Ist das Rohr ein zehntel zu groß, würde ich das Reklamieren. Das Kotzt an. Kenn ich..


----------



## wasp200 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hy Leute....

so bin seit Freitag Besitzer eines 314er Zestys! Bin jetzt mal auf der Suche nach einem ordentlichen Rahmenschütz für Die Sitz und Kettenstreben? Was verwendet ihr für Schützer?

Ich würde mir für beide Streben folgenden zulegen:

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24103_Kettenstrebenschutz.html

weiß aber nicht welche Größe hier passend wäre oder ob es bessere Alternativen gibt?


----------



## RealNBK (23. Oktober 2010)

Der Rahmen ist ab werk schon ganz gut geschützt und an der Oberen Druckstrebe würde ich nichts machen. Da schlägt die kette nie gegen.
Aus Lärmgründen kann man aber die Kettenstrebe einpacken. Ich habs noch nicht gemacht.
zum Einpacken kannst du auch Schläuche, mehrere Lagen Dickes Gewebeband, Lenkerband, alte Reifen ect. verwenden. Mach was du für am besten hälst.
Bei dem Neoprendingern müsste m passen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (24. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir schlägt die Kette oft gegen die obere Strebe...
Von Lapierre gibt es schöne Neoprenschützer die eigentlich für die untere Strebe sind. Passen aber auch gut oben hin.
Wegen dem Schaltzug und der Kettenstrebenform sind die schwer zu montieren. Mit etwas Geduld bekommt man die aber rumgezogen.


----------



## en_masse (24. Oktober 2010)

herbyx schrieb:


> Junge, da hat sich aber mal einer Gedanken gemacht!
> Und das funktioniert ohne Scheuerstellen auf dem Oberrohr?
> 
> Merkst Du nichts von der Verschiebung des Schwerpunktes?
> ...


Mit Kratz- und Scheuerstellen habe ich keine Probleme. Dadurch, dass der "Laufweg" des Bowdenzugs genau definiert ist, habe ich einfach an dieser schmalen Stelle eine Schutzfolie aufgebracht.

Mit der geänderten Sitzpostion habe ich insofern keine Probleme, dass ich einfach den Sattel ein Stück weiter nach vorne in der Klemmung geschoben habe. Diesen habe ich zuvor ganz hinten gefahren. jetzt sitzt er mittig.


----------



## MikeYankee (24. Oktober 2010)

@bikedude:
Und diesen Neoprenschutz von LP für ein Zesty 514, kann ich den über dich beziehen?
Foto? Preis?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MikeYankee (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zesty Fahrer,
habt Ihr mal Eure 2010 in der Serie verbauten Fizik Gobi XM Sättel gewogen?
Angegeben werden die ja von Fizik mit 229 gr..
Meiner wiegt gewogene 275gr, das sind starke 20 % mehr.
In meinem Fundus habe ich noch einen 2. Exemplar, der wiegt 266 gr.

Ich bin ja jetzt kein Grammfeilscher aber ich finde das von Fizik schon ganz schön frech!
+-5 gr würde ich ja nix sagen aber 20% ist schon hart!

Wie ist da Eure Meinung?


----------



## MikeYankee (24. Oktober 2010)

Hier übrigens mal noch Bilder von meinem Zesty,
Bremse, Lenker und Vorbau geändert!


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. Oktober 2010)

MikeYankee schrieb:


> @bikedude:
> Und diesen Neoprenschutz von LP für ein Zesty 514, kann ich den über dich beziehen?
> Foto? Preis?
> 
> Gruß Dirk



Hi 

Die habe ich immer da. Kosten 12,50.
Habe leider nur das eine Bild von dem Schutz auf dem Santa. (der Obere).


----------



## AndreMTB (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ist schon jemand ein neues 2011 Zesty gefahren, oder hat sich eins gekauft. Davon abgesehen, dass sie sich wohl nicht anders fahren, als die 2010..., wollte ich mal gern wissen, wie ihr das Zesty auf technisch anspruchsvolleren Trails findet? Gut zu fahren?!
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (27. Oktober 2010)

AndreMTB schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ist schon jemand ein neues 2011 Zesty gefahren, oder hat sich eins gekauft. Davon abgesehen, dass sie sich wohl nicht anders fahren, als die 2010..., wollte ich mal gern wissen, wie ihr das Zesty auf technisch anspruchsvolleren Trails findet? Gut zu fahren?!
> Grüsse



Mit meinem alten Hardtail kann ich jedenfalls gut auch auf sehr anspruchsvollen Passagen fahren. Nur mit dem Zesty bin ich schneller. Und das ohne wirkliche fühlbare Einbußen bergauf. Tolles Tourenrad mit Potential zum ballern.
Ich finde es jedenfalls sehr ausgewogen. Wenn man die Front tiefer legt hat man ein etwas dynamischeres Fahrverhalten was dem sehr, sehr langen Hinterbau entgegen wirkt. Damit ist es allerdings auch sehr (zu?) Spurtreu.


----------



## vitaminc (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich empfinde das Zesty auch als recht ausgewogen, vorallendingen wendig und flink. Es passt in die All Mountain Klasse nach meiner Definition wie die Faust aufs Auge. Man kann einfach alles runterheizen, und sogar relativ steile Trails hochfahren. Irgendwo sind natürlich Grenzen gesetzt aufgrund Geometrie und Komponenten, da hat eine leichte CC Feile die Vorteile beim Uphill. Wobei ich gestehen muss: Mit einem Cannondale Prophet und Scalpel konnte ich auch keine steileren Hängen aufwärts fahren als mit meinem Zesty. 

Bisher umgebaut am Zesty habe ich:

Rubber Queen 2.2 UST (anstatt RaceKing, der schneller, leichter und für den Sommer meist ausreichend ist)

Saint Bremse (für ne Montagsversion an Formula K18)

Inzwischen nach wohl über 3000km sind leider meine Griffe an meinem weißen Zesty 514 runtergewirtschaftet, d.h. ich brauche Neue. Ich bitte um Empfehlungen?

Auch möchte ich mich bald von meinem Aldi-Helm und Tchibo-Rucksack verabschieden 

Was fährt ihr für Helme? - ich liebäugle mit dem Met Kaos.

Bezüglich Rucksack. Wäre ein Protector-Rucksack wie der Evoc Freeride Tour zu überdimensioniert bzw. einfach nicht wirklich passend für meinen Einsatzzweck? - oder was habt ihr so für Backpacks im Einsatz?


----------



## RealNBK (27. Oktober 2010)

Wendig und Flink ist es ganz bestimmt nicht. Die Kiste hat einen sehr langen Radstand. Dafür klettert es damit wie ein richtiges CC-Rad.


----------



## vitaminc (27. Oktober 2010)

@RealNBK
Das kommt wohl immer darauf an, mit was man verglichen hat. Ich empfinde das Zesty einfach zackiger als u.a. ein Cube Stereo, Cannondale Prophet und Cube AMS PRO. Ein Spicy und Konsorten bin ich noch nicht gefahren, keine Ahnung wie sich solche Bikes im Gelände anfühlen.


----------



## RealNBK (27. Oktober 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @RealNBK
> Das kommt wohl immer darauf an, mit was man verglichen hat. Ich empfinde das Zesty einfach zackiger als u.a. ein Cube Stereo, Cannondale Prophet und Cube AMS PRO. Ein Spicy und Konsorten bin ich noch nicht gefahren, keine Ahnung wie sich solche Bikes im Gelände anfühlen.



Ja, da hast du natürlich recht. Ich vergleiche mit den anderen Pferdchen im Keller. Und die sind naturgemäß kürzer, alleine weil sie kürzere Federwege haben.
Aber vergleiche einfach mal die sehr wichtige Kettenstrebenlängen:

Stereo:      430
Nerve AM:  433
Zesty:       438

Oberrohrlänge bei 20"
Stereo:     598
Nerve AM: 620
Zesty:      615

Die Lenkwinkel sind bei allen Gleich. Dürfte eindeutig sein wer hier wie schnell um die Ecke Wezt.
Ich finde das Zesty Konzept nicht schlecht aber die Umgewöhnung von einer Kettenstrebe von nur ca. 425 an meinen anderen Rädern ist wirklich sehr krass. Aber nach einem Tag im Gelände weiß man wie man wo drücken muss um schnell zu sein. Man wird ja auch durch sehr viel Laufruhe belohnt wenn es sehr schnell wird. Trotzdem wären für mich 430mm sehr viel angenehmer....


----------



## AndreMTB (27. Oktober 2010)

aber machen die teilweise 5-8mm so viel aus, dass man das merkt?!
Kann da nicht mitreden, da ich vorhabe mir ein Zesty zu kaufen, aber noch keines richtig gefahren bin bzw mir dann der direkte Vergleich fehlt. Also eher nicht wendig???


----------



## vitaminc (28. Oktober 2010)

@RealNBK
Ich denke man muss auch beachten, wie man auf dem Drahtesel selber hockt und wie man sich schlussendlich darauf bewegt. Nicht jeder kommt mit dem Zesty zurecht, deshalb finde ich es auch wichtig, ein solches probezufahren bevor man kauft.

Wo drückst Du denn um schnell zu sein? 

Ich frage mich auch, ob diese 8mm wirklich so ausschlaggebend sind, aber vielleicht fahren wir einfach in unterschiedlichen Leistungsklassen, so dass Du jeden kleinsten Unterschied in Geometrie und Material sofort bei den Fahreigenschaften merkst. 

Interessant finde ich auch, dass Lapierre über Jahre konsequent dabei bleibt, beim Zesty keinen Flaschenhalter beim Rahmen zu berücksichtigen. Manchmal, vorallendingen jetzt im Herbst / Winter, wäre ich manchmal ganz froh drum ne Flasche mitzuführen. Im Sommer habe ich sowieso immer Trinksystem bei.


----------



## RealNBK (28. Oktober 2010)

Das mit dem Flaschenhalter nervt mich auch. Aber ich habe ja auch noch andere Räder für kurze Runden.
Und in einer anderen Leistungsklasse als der otto normal-fahrer bin ich auch nicht. Aber die Hinterbaulänge ist massiv wichtig. Ich behaupte 5mm kann man sehr wohl merken. Außerdem kommen ja noch das lange Oberrohr und die im Serienzusstand noch sehr Hohe Front hinzu.


----------



## AndreMTB (28. Oktober 2010)

Tja, dann doch kein Zesty kaufen?!?! Es ist schon nervig, wenn man einen Trail fahrt, der etwas kniffliger ist und man hat ein Bike, dass dann nicht mitmacht, weil es eher fürs "geradausfahren";-) gebaut wurde?!?!
Was sagt ihr Zesty fahrer. Was ist eure Erfahrung mit euren Bikes? Doch lieber ein x-control (4)10 kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (28. Oktober 2010)

@RealNBK
Es mag sein dass ich verschiedene Unterschiede im Zusammenspiel aufjedenfall merken werde, aber kürzere RC von 8mm als Alleinstellungsmerkmal würde ich wohl weniger merken.

Ist Dir dein Zesty für kurze Runden zu schade oder warum gleich mehrere Bikes für den eigentlich gleichen Einsatzzweck?


----------



## RealNBK (28. Oktober 2010)

Das mit der vermeintlichen "Trägheit" ist gar nicht so schlimm. Es fällt einem im Direkten Vergleich auf und ich meine durch einen kürzeren Radsand bzw. die kürzeren Streben könnte man das Verbessern. Aber auf mich hört zum Glück ja keiner 
Man kann alles fahren, sogar sehr entspannt weil die Geometrie sehr ausgewogen ist. Ob einem Das gefällt kann man nur durch viel Fahren herausfinden.
@ Vitaminc: Das Zesty ist mir nicht zu schade für kurze Runden. Ich brauch es da halt einfach nicht und komme mit einem Hardtail super zurecht und kann sogar schnell mal die Flasche Vollmachen und losfahren. Bei Zesty muss ich die Blase Spülen befüllen, dafür sorgen dass der Schlauch nicht zufriert und kann dann regelmäßig Reinigen. Das ist Nervig und lohnt nur bei Fahrzeiten über 2 Studen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. Oktober 2010)

Finde die Geo beim Zesty ziemlich wohlfühlmäßig ausgewogen.
Holt man sich einen kleinen Rahmen, kann man mit dem Bike auch hervorragend verblockte und knifflige Sachen fahren.
Die etwas längere Kettenstrebe macht sich bei flowigen Trails oder schnelleren Passagen eher positiv bemerkbar.
Das einzige was mit einer kürzeren Strebe besser geht sind Manuals, Wheelies oder Backwheelhops, wobei letzteres eher weniger zum Einsatzbereich eines Allmountains fällt.


----------



## agnes (28. Oktober 2010)

das bild sieht aus, als ob dein aller... den reifen frisst^^

was kosten grad die 10er zestys?


bin 184-185 glaube ich^^ da müsste doch 50 passen oder?


----------



## RealNBK (28. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt schon Singletrails bei denen es sehr scharf ums Eck geht. Da bin ich dann mit dem Hardtail schneller da ich wendiger bin. Allerdings nur solange es nicht verblockt wird.
Man muss mit dem Längeren Radstand halt anders fahren und mehr mit dem Körper arbeiten. Keine Ahnung wie man das beschreiben soll.


----------



## Asha'man (28. Oktober 2010)

Das ist normal. Deshalb heissen die Dinger ja auch "Bremsbacken". 

Er ist ein bischen zu weit hinten für die paar Stufen. Auch wenn die einigermassen steil sind. Aber da er da eh nur geradeaus muss und Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad nicht braucht, ist das ok da lieber etwas weiter hinten zu sein, als zu wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (28. Oktober 2010)

Sieht auf dem Bild nicht so aus, die Treppen waren sausteil und einen Meter weiter war ne fette Stufe. 
Ging links ums Eck, nicht geradeaus.
Middm Arsch bremsen spart übrigens Bremsbeläge.


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Oktober 2010)

agnes schrieb:


> das bild sieht aus, als ob dein aller... den reifen frisst^^
> 
> was kosten grad die 10er zestys?
> 
> ...




Ar5sh frisst Reifen. Das macht nen schmalen Fuß...
Ach ja, 50 cm is prima. Bin 1,84 und fahre das Zesty auch in L/50 cm.


----------



## agnes (28. Oktober 2010)

danke papa. auf dich ist immer verlass^^


----------



## Asha'man (29. Oktober 2010)

183cm, 88cm SL und Zesty in L. 

@Bikedude: Ok, ist ja oft so. Auf Fotos/Videos sieht immer alles harmlos aus...  Auf jeden Fall nette Action!


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Oktober 2010)

Mir tut der Hintern ja schon beim zuschauen weh...


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Oktober 2010)

Hab gerade mein erstes Zesty 914 bekommen. Is wie Weihnachten ))))


----------



## hopfer (29. Oktober 2010)

du bekommst doch so viele Räder....
bekommt dein Froggy dann eigentlich auch gleich einen neuen rahmen? oder nur neue?sitzstreben?


----------



## AndreMTB (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi.
Weiss jemand den exakten Radstand des Zesty (vornehmlich des 46/M)?
Grüsse


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Oktober 2010)

Nö. Ich behalte meinen Frosch so, wie er jetzt ist.
Das Zesty wiegt in L/ 50 cm übrigens 11,61 kg.


----------



## AndreMTB (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi.
Weiss jemand den exakten Radstand des Zesty (vornehmlich des 46/M)?
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
da du jetzt ja schon drei Mal die Frage gestellt hast, bin ich extra für dich mal in den Keller gegangen. Hab mir bei der Gelegenheit gleich nen gutes Pinkus Spezial mitgenommen 
Leider bin ich größer als du, deswegen nur der Wert für das 50er.
Der beträgt 1153mm, Zirkawert wegen Maßband und so.

Gruß,
slang


----------



## AndreMTB (30. Oktober 2010)

..da mir keiner geantwortet hat, musst ich das nochmal aktualisieren...
Danke aber trotzdem, dass du dir extra die Mühe gemacht hast
Grüsse


----------



## vitaminc (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich brauch neue Griffe für mein weißes Zesty. Da meine Bremshebel inzwischen auch nicht mehr Weiss sind, wäre es "optisch" passend auch schwarze Griffe zu nehmen, oder doch besser wieder weisse Griffe in Bezug auf die Gesamtoptik?

Auch der Original Sattel muss bald weichen, da wäre ebenso die Frage, ob ein schwarzer Sattel passen würde? 

Irgendwie kann ich mir das mit Schwarz noch nicht so ganz vorstellen, hmmhmh....jedoch ist das aktuelle 2011er Modell grundsätzlich auch Weiss, und hat ebenfalls Schwarze Griffe und Sattel.

Hier mal ein Bild meines Zestys:





Hier ein Bild welches ich über Google Bilder gefunden habe, welches nen schwarz-weißen Sattel hat:


----------



## agnes (1. November 2010)

kann man eigentlich den rahmen auch so kaufen? zb. vom 714.


----------



## alex1980 (1. November 2010)

nein, kann man nicht.


----------



## agnes (1. November 2010)

vielen dank für die antwort. aso...und wenn ich meinen rahmen schrotte?


----------



## alex1980 (1. November 2010)

dann must du deinen Händler fragen, ob er bei Lapierre den Rahmen nochmal besorgen kann, manche Hersteller machen das bei teuren Carbon Rahmen aus Kulanz...


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2010)

LP klären sowas auch oft individuell, so dass alles glücklich sind. Wenn du Teile vom Rahmen gecrasht hast und keine Gewährleistung vorliegt, dann kannst du die Ersatzteile immer noch zu einem sehr günstigen Preis bekommen. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass du der Erstbesitzer bist und noch die Rechnung hast. So, wie bei jedem anderen Produkt halt auch.


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. November 2010)

Habe ein Zesty 314 L Testbike abzugeben... mehr Infos im Bikemarkt.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/320452


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (3. November 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass du der Erstbesitzer bist und noch die Rechnung hast. So, wie bei jedem anderen Produkt halt auch.



Sorry für die naive Frage: ist das bei allen Produkten? Autos, Bikes, etc.?


----------



## vitaminc (3. November 2010)

@Pascal, wieso bietest Du Versand für das LadyZesty an? - ich dachte bei Versand erlischt automatisch Garantie?


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. November 2010)

geosnow schrieb:


> Sorry für die naive Frage: ist das bei allen Produkten? Autos, Bikes, etc.?



Natürlich. Das deutsche Produkthaftungsgesetzt gilkt für alle Güter in gleichem Maß. Waschmaschine, Playstation, Kindersitz usw...
Bei KFZ wird das sehr oft anders geregelt.


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. November 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @Pascal, wieso bietest Du Versand für das LadyZesty an? - ich dachte bei Versand erlischt automatisch Garantie?



Neue dürfen nicht versendet werden. 
Die Garantie erlischt damit aber nicht.


----------



## tuubaduur (3. November 2010)

gibt es ein trikot mit der zitrone?


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. November 2010)

Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (4. November 2010)

Kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen, ob ich bei der Auswahl von neuen Griffen für das Zesty 2009 auf etwas achten muss, besonders weil ich eigentlich die Original Schraubringe weiter verwenden möchte?

Ich dachte evtl. an Syntace Moto, ODI Ruffian oder Acros A-Grip.


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. November 2010)

Die Aluringe sind nicht mit anderen Griffen kompatibel.
Für die Odi gibt es die ringe aber auch in allen erdenklichen Farben.


----------



## vitaminc (4. November 2010)

Na toll, da liege ich mit Klemmringen auch gleich bei 30 Tacken. Da kann ich gleich zu Ergon GA1 greifen 

Die Acros A-Grip wären günstiger und gibt es auch in allen verschiedenen Farbkombinationen. Jemand Erfahrung mit den Teilen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. November 2010)

Die Lapierre gibts für 19 Euro.


----------



## agnes (4. November 2010)

Hätte da mal eine frage Zecks Bremsen. Habe mir ein 514 gekauft. Da sind aber die RX1 Bremsen drauf. Sprich immer Probleme wie auch hier im Forum immer reichhaltig besprochen. Ansicht fahre ich ja immer Hope m4 Bremsen. Aber die sind ja beim zesty ein wenig übertrieben oder?


----------



## vitaminc (4. November 2010)

Wenn dir ein entsprechendes Mehrgewicht gegenüber der RX nichts ausmacht, spricht nichts gegen eine Hope M4. Übertrieben gibt es nicht, denn Reserven zu haben kann sich durchaus Komfortabel bemerkbar machen. Ich habe ne SAINT an meinem Zesty und möchte diese nicht mehr missen.


----------



## tuubaduur (4. November 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Nein.



schade


----------



## agnes (4. November 2010)

nene das mehrgewicht würd emich nicht stören. falls doch, müsste ich erstmal bei mir anfangen^^ wie macht sich die saint? meine zwecks geräusche und so.


----------



## vitaminc (4. November 2010)

> nene das mehrgewicht würd emich nicht stören. falls doch, müsste ich  erstmal bei mir anfangen^^ wie macht sich die saint? meine zwecks  geräusche und so.



Die Saint schreit mit meinen Originalbelägen (Metal) schonmal ganz gerne, ist aber evtl. durch den Einsatz anderer Beläge (z.B. Organisch, Swissstop, Trickstuff) leise zu bekommen.


----------



## MikeYankee (4. November 2010)

Habe ein paar Lapierre Griffe in weiß mit blauen Klemmringen zu verkaufen.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/320890/cat/500

Vorbaui und Lenker von Lapierre Zesty514 ebenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (4. November 2010)

Weiss jemand ob die roten ODI Klemmringe farblich zu den rot-eloxierten Parts vom Zesty passen?


----------



## Bikedude001 (5. November 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob die roten ODI Klemmringe farblich zu den rot-eloxierten Parts vom Zesty passen?



Passt!


----------



## RealNBK (5. November 2010)

eine M4 ist wie gemacht für das einsatzgebiet. Zumindest alle Hopebremsen die älter als 2 Jahre sind waren immer weniger wegen ihrer Bremsleistung empfehlenswert sondern wegen der sehr guten Dosierbarkeit empfehlenswert. Vielleicht hat sich das mittlerweile geändert.
Eine schöne lösung war es früher hinten den 2-Kolben-Sattel zufahren und vorne einen 4-Kolben-Sattel.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. November 2010)

Hab auch ne 4er an meinem Zesty. Da machst du nix falsch.


----------



## agnes (5. November 2010)

das freut mich zu hören. ich hab halt keine lust eine rx1 zu hasben wo ständig was dran ist. das wichtigste aber ohne gräusche zu fahren^^

@papa hast du einen hope 4 satz im angebot?


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. November 2010)

jepp. ruf mal an.


----------



## tuubaduur (8. November 2010)

Kind Shock oder Rock Schox Sattelstütze

Seit einiger Zeit befasse ich mich mit dem Thema versenkbare Sattelstütze. Jetzt habe ich fest gestellt, ich brauche eine.

Nur welche?

Hat schon mal jemand die reverb von RS getestet?
Welche KS soll man nehmen und welche Länge passt in ein M-  Zesty?

Danke, tuubaduur


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. November 2010)

KS passen alle. Prüfe vorher, ob du eine 900er oder 950er brauchst. Das entspricht jeweils einer geraden oder gekröpften Stütze.
Die Reverb ist ja noch nicht mal lieferbar. Hat die überhaupt schon einer?


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. November 2010)

Verkaufe mein privates Zesty ...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=322119


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V10pinner (11. November 2010)

Hi, kann ich an meinem Float R Dämpfer noch etwas verbessern ? womit schmiert ihr die Luftkammer ?


----------



## RealNBK (11. November 2010)

An der kleinen Luftkammer kann man nichts mehr ändern.
Einzig ein etwas längerer Umlenkhebel würde den Federweg besser ausnutzen und keine so flache Kennlinie produzieren.
Die Luftkammer braucht nicht geschmiert zu werden. Wenn dann mit Getriebeöl an die laufflächen einschmieren, kurz fahren dabei viel Hüpfen und dann alles sauber wischen. Gleiches bei der Gabel.


----------



## Waldschleicher (11. November 2010)

V10pinner schrieb:


> Hi, kann ich an meinem Float R Dämpfer noch etwas verbessern ? womit schmiert ihr die Luftkammer ?



Je nach Laufleistung kannst du ja einen Luftkammerservice machen. Anleitungen findest du im Forum. 
Auch kann die Luftkammer geändert werden- einfach tauschen. Soweit ich weiß, gibts das Teil in 3 verschiedenen Größen. Wie ich bereits festgestellt hatte, wird beim Zesty komischerweise ein identischer Rahmen mit unterschiedlichen Luftkammergrößen verkauft. Verstehe, wer will...


----------



## RealNBK (11. November 2010)

... und die große Kammer in den teueren Modellen ist völlig falsch. Habe meine Verkleinern müssen. Ist leider immernoch zu flach von den Kennlinie.


----------



## agnes (13. November 2010)

ein freund will sich auch nun ein zesty zulegen. bis wie viel kg sind die bikes frei gegeben? er wiegt so ca. 110kg mit sachen. oder dann doch besser spicy?


----------



## en_masse (13. November 2010)

Wenn er das Bike gemäß dem Einsatzzweck nutzen will würde ich definitiv das Spicy wählen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (13. November 2010)

naja fährt ansich nur wald und so herum. also nichts wirklich schweres. eher so der tourenfahrer.


----------



## vitaminc (14. November 2010)

Das Einsatzgebiet musst Du etwas genauer spezifizieren. Für Forst/Waldwege reicht auch ein Cross/Trekkingbike, und wenn es Mountainbike sein soll kann man sich genauso auch ein 29" oder eine CC-Feile näher ansehen. 

Vielleicht helfen folgende Links, um es etwas einzugrenzen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountainbike
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freeride_%28Mountainbike%29


----------



## agnes (14. November 2010)

es geht ja ansich nicht drum was er fährt. sonder wegen seinem gewicht. wir sind vor deiner zeit mit hardtails durch die alpen gefahren. und das ging auch^^ 

wollte ansich wissen ob die gabel da smit macht. bei seinem gewicht muss man ja schon mit viuel bar fahren.


----------



## vitaminc (14. November 2010)

Ich denke 110kg sind kein Problem für Federung/Dämpfer.
Ich habe jedenfalls viel Luft nach oben bei 90kg inkl. Gepäck.


----------



## agnes (14. November 2010)

cool. das wollte ich nur wissen. vielen dank für die info. 

wo findet mal eine liste mit der bar/gewicht fürs zesty?


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. November 2010)

Die bikes sind bis 100kg zugelassen. 
Eine Liste mit Luftdruckangaben brauchst du nicht, weil du am Hinterbau einen SAG Indicator hast!


----------



## swabian (18. November 2010)

Verkauft evtl. Jemand einen Zesty Rahmen in 46? 
Modell, gebraucht oder neu noch offen!

Danke für Antwort


----------



## vitaminc (19. November 2010)

Hier mal die Gesamtübersicht der Updates an meinem Zesty 514 (2009er)

Acros A-Grip Lockon Griffe mit Original Klemmringen in Rot
SQLab 612 Sattel
Saint Bremse mit Resin Belägen
Rubber Queen 2.2 UST Bereifung mit Dichtmilch
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze                                    





Angefangen hat es mit der Bereifung. Der verbaute RaceKing 2.2 UST hatte mir nicht genug Grip, war aber dafür deutlich leichter und schneller. Bei Nässe aber teils gefährlich und bei Matsch unfahrbar.
Die RQ 2.2 UST ist zwar schwerer und rollt deutlich schlechter, ist aber gerade in Kurven und auch bei Nässe und Matsch eine echte Queen.

Nachdem ich Pech mit meiner K18 Bremse hatte, die mich kurz vor dem Cross im Stich gelassen hatte, gab es ne spontane Kaufentscheidung aus dem Bauch heraus: Ne Saint muss her. Ein Vergleich ist nicht wirklich fair, die SAINT ist einfach über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Teure, aber sehr gute Anschaffung.

Nachdem mir auf längeren Fahrten mein bestes Stück mit samt Zubehör eingeschlafen war, wollte ich mich u.a. auch wegen meiner besseren Hälfte um einen Ersatz-Sattel bemühen. Geworden ist es nach einer Sitzknochenvermessung der SQLab 612. Langzeiterfahrungen existieren noch nicht, aber ich merke sofort dass ich jetzt auf dem Sitzknochen sitze und nicht mehr auf den Weichteilen. Der Originalsattel war leider zu schmal für meinen fetten Hintern.

Der Tausch der Sattelstütze war schon länger geplant, hatte es aber vor mich hergeschoben. Problem bei mir, dass ich wohl zu lange Beine für die "L" Version und der Original-Sattelstütze habe, so dass ich die Lapierre-Stütze ungefähr 3cm über dem Strich rausziehen musste. D.h. eine längere Stütze musste her, also ne Thomson Elite mit 410mm. Erst nach dem Tausch merkt man, wie schlääääächt die Lapierre-Stütze ist, die mich teilweise auch um den Verstand gebracht hat. Es began mit knattern, also Schmierpaste drauf, dann rutschte sie aber, also Carbon-Montagepaste drauf, leider wieder knattern. Bei der Thomson Elite alles nicht nötig!

Griffe. Habe mir die ODI Ruffian in Schwarz bestellt, gab es bei Hibike inkl. Klemmringe für 14 Tacken. Dann noch für mein Trek die Acros Griffe auch komplett in Schwarz bestellt, bis ich dann bemerkt hatte, die Original-Lapierre-Klemmringe passen auf die Acros Griffe. Also Acros-Griffe (die etwas dicker sind) auf das Lapierre, und die etwas hochwertigeren ODI Griffe auf mein billiges Trek. Optisch mit den roten Ringen einfacher schöner. Für die ODI gibts zwar auch rote Klemmringe, bin da aber jetzt zu geizig.

Gerne würde ich noch die XT Kurbel tauschen, das Silber gerne durch Schwarz ersetzen. Aber die XT Kurbel funzt einfach Prima, und ne neue Kurbel kostet leider auch bisschen was, also erstmal vertagen.

Soviel zu meinem diesjährigen Update.

Was gibt's bei euch so Neues?


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. November 2010)

Ne weiße Race Face käme gut


----------



## agnes (20. November 2010)

stimmt...eine weiÃe  aber 250â¬ inkl. lager^^ die neue xtr schaut ja auch sehr geil aus. aber passt nicht ans weiÃe zesty. ab 714 perfekt wie ich finde.

wo kann man eigentlich eine sitzknochenvermessung machen? bzw. wie geht das von statten? ich Ã¤rger mich immer wieder Ã¼ber meinen sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (20. November 2010)

@Papa
Ja, ne weiße RaceFace wäre optisch perfekt. Aber bietet rein funktionell leider keine Vorteile, Richtig?

@Agnes
Schau mal auf die SQLab Homepage, dort kannst Du nach Händlern suchen die diesen Apparat für die Sitzknochenvermessung da stehen haben. Ansonsten kann man es auch selbst zu Hause durchführen, mit Pappe, Stuhl...


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. November 2010)

Vorteile? Nö. Aber wer braucht schon Vorteile, wenns geil Aussieht


----------



## RealNBK (20. November 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich noch die XT Kurbel tauschen, das Silber gerne durch Schwarz ersetzen. Aber die XT Kurbel funzt einfach Prima, und ne neue Kurbel kostet leider auch bisschen was, also erstmal vertagen.



Dieses Problem habe ich auf folgende Art gelöst:






Danke auch nochmal an Madline!


----------



## agnes (20. November 2010)

vielen dank für dieinfo. nächste woche mal tetsen.


----------



## swabian (20. November 2010)

Hi,

habe heute mal ein Zesty für ein paar Meter Probe gerollt und ich muß sagen
es ist eines von den besten Fullies in der Federwegklasse welches ich je gefahren bin!
Für mein Empfinden fast völlig antriebsneutral, der Hinterbau zieht sich bei hartem Antritt nicht rein, Federweg fühlt sich nach mehr an, ach ja, den Plattformhebel bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich so gut wie nie!
Im Vergleich zum Liteville 301 MK8, Rocky Altitude, Scott Genius 10, mein Canyon einfach um Welten ausbalancierter und besser
Bin 182cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 86cm und das M (Modell 2010) passt wie ein guter Handschuh, L könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen zu fahren (habs probiert), wieder der Beweis, daß Datenblätter zum Vergleich nicht eindeutig aussagekräftig sind. Riesen Kompliment an Lapierre!

Falls Jemand ein 714 oder 914 in M gebraucht verkauft hätte ich Interesse


----------



## agnes (20. November 2010)

komisch bei mir war es anders. bin auch 184cm und schritt 88cm. m war für mich zu klein. das soll mal einer verstehen^^

@vitamic welche breite hat dein sattel?


----------



## swabian (20. November 2010)

Ja das mit der Größe, man muss es halt probieren, da ich viel Downhill und technische Sachen fahre, möchte ich eh nicht so gestreckt liegen und schätze das spielerische Handling, ja der Kniewinkel sowie die Kniemitte passt auch optimal über dem Tretlager. Zudem habe ich auch einen kürzeren Oberkörper!


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. November 2010)

Bin 1,83 uns fahre das 714 in L. Alles andere is doch derbe klein...


----------



## BariSardo (21. November 2010)

Hallo, bin 1,88 m groß und fahre ein 714 Größe L .

War lange unsicher ob L oder XL - habe mich letzlich von meinem Händler beraten lassen.
Entscheidend war für mich aber, das ich das 714 in der gewählten Rahmengröße auch über das WE haben fahren und testen können. Habe dabei festgestellt -> "Grau ist alle Theorie".

L ist für mich passend, wir haben dann den Vorbau etwas verlängert, und ich freue mich heute jedesmal, das ich auf einem für mich so passenden Rahmen sitze, fühle mich pudelwohl auf dem Rad.

Also -> wenn man unsicher ist ob der passenden Größe und vor dem Hintergrund des möglichen Invests -> TESTEN!

Dank an RadStand Bielefeld !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockshock (21. November 2010)

Hi.
Abgesehen davon, dass ich das Zesty eh probefahren müsste, welche Grössse empfehlt ihr bei 1,74 m?!
Grüsse


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. November 2010)

M / 46 cm. Puh, das war einafch


----------



## Rockshock (21. November 2010)

lol Danke. Kleinste Übung, oder?


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. November 2010)

Jau, das schaffe ich Sonntag Abend um acht gerade noch so...


----------



## erbchen (21. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

eigentlich bin ich im Rize-Riders-Forum unterwegs,
ich hab aber mal ne Frage an euch... .
Bei mir und auch bei anderen ist es der Fall das der Dämpferkolben trotz  starker Belastung nicht ganz einfedert. Beim Rize/RZ ist ein 200mm  Dämpfer mit einem Kolbenhub von 51mm verbaut. Da die 200mm Fox RP23
alle baugleich sind, sowohl 200x51 also auch 200x57, ist klar das beim  vollständigen entlüften und zusammenschieben 6mm des Kolbens sichtbar
bleiben. (200x51) Manche haben aber das Problem bei 25% SAG, dass der  Gummiring des Dämpfers ca 2cm vor dem Ende des Kolbens stehen bleibt... .  Ich hab jetzt versucht mein Bike maximal zu maltretieren. (nach meinen Fähigkeiten)
Egal ob Trail oder Drop von ca. 1m der Gummiring am Dämpfer geht nicht weiter Richtung Ende Dämpferkolben als 2 cm.
Mein Kumpel hat ein Prophet von Cannondale. Er hat den Dämpfer mit 57mm  Dämpferhub. Da ist bei 25% Sag immer den Ring vom Dämpfer unten... .

Meine Frage: Bleibt bei euren Zestys auch Federweg ungenutzt?
Solltet ihr mich nicht verstanden haben erläutere ich es gerne nochmal.

Wie fühlt sich euer Hinterbau an? Ist er unruhig oder seid ihr vollends
zufrieden?

Hab ihr das Gefühl mehr im Rad zu sitzen oder sitzt ihr ehr oben drauf?
Ihr versteht wie ich es meine?

Danke für eure Auskunft

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. November 2010)

Der Dämpfer sollte eigentlich bei jedem Rad den vollen Hub ausnutzen.
Die Zestys werden mit etwas mehr als 25% Sag gefahren. Nutzen bei korrekter Einstellung den Hub auch voll aus.
Für 140mm hat das Hinterbausystem am Zesty sehr viel Potential und spricht  super feinfühlig an. 
Das ist auch kein Händlerverkaufsgepräch ! Solltest du mal ein Zesty fahren, bekommst du bestimmt das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (22. November 2010)

Ich nutze immer zu viel Hub, der Dämpfer schlägt oft durch. Dabei geht der Oring immer bis zum ende der Kolbenstange.


----------



## Comp (22. November 2010)

Hallo Lapierre Freunde  

Zur zeit fahre ich noch ein Cube LTD, will aber auf ein Zesty umsteigen, ich liebäugel da mit den Zesty 312. 

Da stellt sich aber eine ziemlich dumme frage -> ist das Bike weiß oder silber?

ich finde, dass lässt sich ziemlich doof erkennen .. 

http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/all-mountain-rad/2011/zesty-314-2011 

schönen Abend noch
Danny


----------



## hebero (22. November 2010)

Hallo Comp,

der Rahmen ist Alu natur -gebürstet ( also silber ) & sieht einfach nur geil aus...

Hab selber das 314 von diesem Jahrgang & bin einfach nur glücklich damit !!!

Fahr es Probe & du wirst es lieben !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruss

Heiko


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. November 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Ich nutze immer zu viel Hub, der Dämpfer schlägt oft durch. Dabei geht der Oring immer bis zum ende der Kolbenstange.


 
Dann solltest du etwas mehr Druck fahren!


----------



## agnes (23. November 2010)

@vitamin  ging glaube ich ein wenig unter meine frage. wollte mal fragen wie breit dein sattel ist?

wo liegt eigentlich der unterschied bei der hope m4 bremse "Stahlscheibe oder schwimmender Scheibe" ? bzw. kann man auch dei innenbelüfteten von der v2 für die m4 nehmen?


----------



## RealNBK (23. November 2010)

Ach was, sag blos. Leider bin ich dann nicht mehr im Antriebsneutralen Sagbereich. Außerdem denke ich, dass das Durchschlagen zwar nicht gut ist, aber es passiert jetzt nicht andauernd. Dem Dämpfer mit der großen kammer fehlt einfach Prgogression.


----------



## vitaminc (23. November 2010)

@Agnes
Sorry.
SQLab 612, 13cm Breite.

Der Originalsattel war bei ca. 11cm.


----------



## agnes (23. November 2010)

kp^^ danke für die info.

aso hat das zesty einen 1 1/8 steuersatz?


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. November 2010)

agnes schrieb:


> @vitamin  ging glaube ich ein wenig unter meine frage. wollte mal fragen wie breit dein sattel ist?
> 
> wo liegt eigentlich der unterschied bei der hope m4 bremse "Stahlscheibe oder schwimmender Scheibe" ? bzw. kann man auch dei innenbelüfteten von der v2 für die m4 nehmen?



Die Stahlscheibe ist aus einem Stück und die Spider bei der schwimmenden aus Alu. Gibts auch in diversen Farbe. Die innenbelüfteten der V2 passen auch nur in dei spezielle V2.
Wenn du ne FOX fährst, wird ein Spider nicht passen. An der Stelle ist die Scheibe zu dick und stößt an den PM der Gabel


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. November 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Dem Dämpfer mit der großen kammer fehlt einfach Prgogression.



...und es ist ja auch ein Riesenproblem das zu ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (23. November 2010)

vielen dank papa.


----------



## Comp (23. November 2010)

@ Heiko, 
danke für die Antwort, kannst du evt. mal ein Bild von dein reinstellen? 

Gruß Danny


----------



## RealNBK (23. November 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> ...und es ist ja auch ein Riesenproblem das zu ändern.


Die Äußere Kammer habe ich schon mit ner CD-Spindelhülle gefüllt. Was gibts noch für Optionen außer den Dämpfer zu tauschen?


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. November 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Die Äußere Kammer habe ich schon mit ner CD-Spindelhülle gefüllt. Was gibts noch für Optionen außer den Dämpfer zu tauschen?



Öl in die Luftkammer, verringert das Volumen quasi stufenlos. Gegebenenfalls findet sich auch jemand, der die Luftkammer gegen eine kleinere tauscht. Die große Kammer ist nicht unter 90 zu bekommen, bei toxo gar 170...


----------



## hebero (23. November 2010)

Comp:

Schau mal bei meinen Foto's.

Das 2011-Modell habe ich in Friedrichshafen fotografiert.

Vom Rahmen her, wie mein 2010er ( bis auf einige Aufkleber ) aber die Austattung wurde etwas abgewertet... ;-(

An Alle die es interessiert:

Beim Zahnstocherbild hat die Schlange mal richtig zugebissen !!!
Vorne gabs nur nen "einfachen" Snake-Bite und hinten gleich fünf x !!!!! 

Gruss Heiko


----------



## RealNBK (23. November 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Öl in die Luftkammer, verringert das Volumen quasi stufenlos. Gegebenenfalls findet sich auch jemand, der die Luftkammer gegen eine kleinere tauscht. Die große Kammer ist nicht unter 90 zu bekommen, bei toxo gar 170...



Ist normales Getriebeöl hier ok? Das hätt ich noch.


----------



## swabian (24. November 2010)

Hi,

zieh einfach die Luftkammererweiterung ab, vorher natürlich Sprengring entfernen und Luft ablassen, der Sprengring lasst sich leicht mit einem Mini Schraubendreher anheben.
Danach füllst Du den Zwischenraum mit einem Plastikstreifen aus, hier gibt es auch einen Beitrag zu Tuning DHX Air, ist vin der Luftkanner her im Prinzip dasselbe!
Oder Du kaufst einen kleineren Luftkammerzylinder, elegantere Lösung!

Das mit dem Öl funktioniert nicht so tolle!


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. November 2010)

swabian schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zieh einfach die Luftkammererweiterung ab, vorher natürlich Sprengring entfernen und Luft ablassen, der Sprengring lasst sich leicht mit einem Mini Schraubendreher anheben.
> Danach füllst Du den Zwischenraum mit einem Plastikstreifen aus, hier gibt es auch einen Beitrag zu Tuning DHX Air, ist vin der Luftkanner her im Prinzip dasselbe!
> ...



Ersteres hat er ja schon gemacht.
Was hat denn bei dir mit dem Öl nicht funktioniert? Ich hatte den Kunststoffstreifen UND Öl im Dämpfer. Allerdings nur testweise, da er mir ohne besser gefällt. Ich nehme Dazu Red Rum, ob das Getriebeöl sich mit den Dichtungen verträgt?


----------



## hopfer (24. November 2010)

Getriebeöl wäre ja nur hoch viskoser als Motoröl oder Federgabel öl
mit den Dichtungen sollte es sich schon vertragen...
wenn es halb oder voll synthetisches ist so wie so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (27. November 2010)

Hi,

hier mal mein Zesty, momentaner Aufbau mit 11,3Kg fahrfertig, habe noch einen Satz Wechselräder mit anderen Reifen, dann ca. 11,6 Kg!






werde noch mal Bilder mit besserer Auflösung machen!

Schaltung komplett auf XO umgebaut, Räder mit Hope Pro 2 Naben und DT 4.2 sowie No Tubes ZTR Flow fürs Gröbere, Kurbel hane ich zur Zeit eine Rotor agilis  montiert, werde aber noch eine Deus probieren!
Lenker fahre ich einen FSA Carbon mit 711mm, Vorbau original Syncros bzw. Ritchey WCS mit 90mm, Sattel Selle Italia TT und Stütze KCNC Pro Lite Scandium!


----------



## alex1980 (27. November 2010)

hammer geiles Gerät


----------



## agnes (27. November 2010)

sehr schick. wird wohl das 714 sein. darf man fargen was du für dieses schicke teil bezahlt hast? wenn es geheim sein sollte gerne per pm^^ war auch lange am überlgen ob ich das zesty ab 714 kaufe. aber da hat mich doch zu sehr der preis abgeschreckt. soviel geld wollte ich nicht mehr für ein bike zahlen. mein speci war mit 4000 schon mehr als übertrieben.


----------



## erbchen (29. November 2010)

Hi,

ist das Zesty für Doppelbrückengabel geeignet?
Wie unterscheiden sich die jahrgänge 08, 09 10 und 11 im bezug auf den Rahmen? Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir noch ein gebrauchtes Bike zu kaufen... .

Gruß Daniel


----------



## RealNBK (29. November 2010)

wozu doppelbrücke? Maverick?


----------



## erbchen (29. November 2010)

Um meine Lefty einzubauen... 
und wenn wir beim Thema sind welche Gabellänge darf eingebaut werden?

Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe 11 (5. Dezember 2010)

ne lefty im zesty? ich weiß ja nicht. fahr die mal lieber weiter in deinem rz 140 da passt die wunderbar rein. 
hier mal der aktuelle stand von meinem zesty





leitungen kette und vorderrad werden noch geändert.


----------



## agnes (5. Dezember 2010)

in rot habe ich es noch nie gesehen. aber es schaut sehr schick aus.


----------



## swabian (5. Dezember 2010)

Farblich sehr stimmig, sieht gut aus in rot!

Aber sind die Felgen nicht ein bisschen schwer für ein All Mountain, wären mir für einen Downhiller angemessen, dazu einen Leichtbaureifen(soll keine Kritik sein, nur meine persönliche Einschätzung).


----------



## moe 11 (5. Dezember 2010)

bei der hinterradfelge handelt es sich um eine alex supra 28, das vr wird noch getauscht das ist nur leihweise drinn


----------



## slang (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
schönes Rädchen. Die Reifen sehen ja nach grad eingebaut aus. Ob die für die momentanen Witterungsverhältnisse das Richtige sind?
Aber dein Post geht in die richtige Richtung....
Hier wird eindeutig zu wenig zum gucken gepostet.  

Deshalb mal meins vom Ausflug letzte Woche. Ein Zesty 314 von 2010





Bisherige Setupveränderungen:
XT-Shifter, 
XT-Kranz 11-32,
XT-Kurbel (lag rum, wegen 30g hätte ich die natürlich nicht extra gekäuft)
Hayes Scheiben, ja ich weiß, die Garantie... aber das Quitschen bzw. Krachen wies hier an anderer Stelle im Forum heißt, ist vorbei.
Shaman-Racing Kettenführung, das Rädchen ist nicht montiert, weil ich hier momentan eh nur Feld- und Forstwege fahre
NC-17 Blätter 38 und 26 Zähne, dazu ne Shaman Bash
die leichten Schwalbe Schläuche,
und am HR nen Swampthing, auf Teer unglaublich klebrig, aber sobald im Schlamm angekommen einfach nur gut.
NC-17 Sudspin Pedale, im Winter sind mir die sonst benutzten Klickies und die dazugehörigen Schuhe einfach zu kalt. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich die alten Klickpedalen jemals wieder brauche. 
Und nen paar Kleinigkeiten, Sunline Griffe, Hope Head Doctor, bunte Kettenblattschrauben.


So, und jetzt mehr Fotos....


Grüße,
slang


----------



## L0cke (6. Dezember 2010)

hey, wer einen leichten und haltbaren Bash mit LP-Logo sucht kann so etwas bei mir finden, andere Designs und Gewicht sind auch möglich


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. Dezember 2010)

slang schrieb:


> Hi,
> schönes Rädchen. Die Reifen sehen ja nach grad eingebaut aus. Ob die für die momentanen Witterungsverhältnisse das Richtige sind?
> Aber dein Post geht in die richtige Richtung....
> Hier wird eindeutig zu wenig zum gucken gepostet.
> ...



Schickes Ding. So ein Schmodderschutz zwischen den Gabelholmen (alter Schlauch) wäre bei dem Wetter noch eine sehr sinnvolle Ergänzung.


----------



## slang (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
jau, überlege ich mir mal.
Spannend wäre auch nen Matscheschutz für`n Ar...
Habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir eine Binde in die Buxe zu stecken.


----------



## schocos (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





habe mir noch das letzte 2010er Zesty 514 von meinem Händler geschnappt. Und glaubt mir die Konkurrenz war groß.
Ganz Original habe ich es nicht übernommen und kann deshalb zwei Schnäppchen sofort für die Lapierre Gemeinde anbieten.
Den XT Laufrad Satz HR und VR für 15 mm oder 20 mm Steckachse.
XT Kurbel 3-fach, ohne Innenlager. Bei Interesse den Lenker. Sattelstütze und Vorbau.

Bei Interesse bitte PN. VHB


----------



## agnes (7. Dezember 2010)

was hast du für neue teile verbaut?

hat jemand die genauen daten vom lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phlipsn (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute,


hier mal meins, kann es zum Glück seit kurzem mein Eigen nennen, mit X0 Triggern und Schaltwerk sowie ne 200er Oro Scheibe vorn. Als nächstes sind dann noch die Reifen dran. 
Wer von euch fährt ne Vario-Stütze? Wenns mich packt würd ich mir nächstes Jahr gerne ne Reverb zulegen!

mfg
Phlipsn


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Dezember 2010)

Leider immer noch nicht lieferbar...Die soll ja super sein. Der Preis aber wohl auch. â¬ 295,-


----------



## swabian (7. Dezember 2010)

wegen den Press Fit Steuersätze in den neuen Lapierres tapered, sind es normale semi integrierte Steuersätze oder sind die Lagerschalen wegen dem Carbonrahmen im 714 oder 914 speziell eingeklebt?
Gibt es für die Lapierre Steuersätze extra Lager als Ersatz (denke mal die Ein und Auspresserei ist nicht gerade gesund fürs Carbon)?

Danke für Antwort


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. Dezember 2010)

Das sind Semi Integrierte Steuersätze. Wenn man die nicht mit dem Hammer reinkloppt macht das dem Carbon nichts aus.
Es sind normale gekapselte Lager drin. Gehe davon aus, dass man problemlos Ersatzlager bekommt.


----------



## swabian (7. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Info, nur haben die Lager eine starke Fase am Innenring, muß dann mal schauen ob es Normlager sind!


----------



## L0cke (7. Dezember 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Leider immer noch nicht lieferbar...Die soll ja super sein. Der Preis aber wohl auch.  295,-



also wir haben hier schon eine


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. Dezember 2010)

phlipsn schrieb:


> ....Wer von euch fährt ne Vario-Stütze? Wenns mich packt würd ich mir nächstes Jahr gerne ne Reverb zulegen!
> 
> mfg
> Phlipsn


 


Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Leider immer noch nicht lieferbar...Die soll ja super sein. Der Preis aber wohl auch.  295,-


Mein lezter Stand ist, dass sie wegen der Reklamationen von Buchsenspiel bei einem Teil der ausgelieferten Stützen den Verkauf erst mal wieder eingestellt haben. Bevor sie auch jede 2. Stütze per Reklamation zurück bekommen.

Schaut so aus, als wenn die die Kindshock als hydraulische Stütze weiterhin die einzig halbwegs brauchbare am Markt bleibt. 
Ist schon ein trauriges Bild was die Maschinenbaukunst da so hervorbringt. 
Die guten Ingenieure sind warscheinlich alle in der Automobilindustrie. Da wird sicherlich mehr bezahlt.


----------



## swabian (8. Dezember 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Mein lezter Stand ist, dass sie wegen der Reklamationen von Buchsenspiel bei einem Teil der ausgelieferten Stützen den Verkauf erst mal wieder eingestellt haben. Bevor sie auch jede 2. Stütze per Reklamation zurück bekommen.
> 
> Schaut so aus, als wenn die die Kindshock als hydraulische Stütze weiterhin die einzig halbwegs brauchbare am Markt bleibt.
> Ist schon ein trauriges Bild was die Maschinenbaukunst da so hervorbringt.
> Die guten Ingenieure sind warscheinlich alle in der Automobilindustrie. Da wird sicherlich mehr bezahlt.




Oder sie fahren selbst nur Automobil und kein Bike


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Dezember 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Mein lezter Stand ist, dass sie wegen der Reklamationen von Buchsenspiel bei einem Teil der ausgelieferten Stützen den Verkauf erst mal wieder eingestellt haben. Bevor sie auch jede 2. Stütze per Reklamation zurück bekommen.
> 
> Schaut so aus, als wenn die die Kindshock als hydraulische Stütze weiterhin die einzig halbwegs brauchbare am Markt bleibt.
> Ist schon ein trauriges Bild was die Maschinenbaukunst da so hervorbringt.
> Die guten Ingenieure sind warscheinlich alle in der Automobilindustrie. Da wird sicherlich mehr bezahlt.


 
Wo hast du denn die Info her ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. Dezember 2010)

Wurde irgendwo im Liteville Forum gepostet. Zuerst hiess es die Reklamation könnte mangels Ersatzteile nicht bearbeitet werden. Dann nicht lieferbar bzw. Auslieferung gestoppt, und fast zeitgleich ging die Stütze bei diversen I-Shops wieder auf Lieferzeit >20 Tage oder ähnlich hinhaltendes Zeug.


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Dezember 2010)

Da brodelt die Gerüchteküche wieder heftig....

War vor kurzem auf Rock Shox Lehrgang. 
Hatte den EIndruck, dass die Reverb maschienenbautechnisch manierlich konstruiert ist.
Klasse fand ich die Verdrehsicherung mittels Stifte die in einer Führung laufen.

Lassen wir uns mal überraschen, wie sich das gute Stück im Dauerbetrieb schlägt.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab in Punkto Reklamation immer etwas vor Buchsenspiel bei der Reverb gelesen.
Hier gefunden:


DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Nur so als Hinweis: Von BMO habe ich erfahren, dass RS aktuell keine Reverb nach D ausliefert, weil sie "Fertigungsprobleme" haben.


----------



## schocos (8. Dezember 2010)

schocos schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und so sieht der Rest voerst mal aus.
Die Maverick Stütze habe ich schon ewig und passt mit 31.6 mm auch in das Zesty. Die XTR hatte ich auch erst letztes Jahr an mein altes Rad geschraubt. 
Hope ProII Naben 32 Loch mit einer Mavic 819 Disc eingespeicht. Leicht und stabil ! Sattel Selle San Marco.
Die Original Reifen habe ich für den Winter erst mal getauscht, solange werde ich die Nobbys noch runterrutschen.
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich die Schalthebel noch aufrüsten. Hier finde ich den Mischmasch mit SLX ein wenig dürftig !


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/795921


----------



## RealNBK (9. Dezember 2010)

finde die SLX schalter ausgesprichen gut. XTR wäre halt messbar leicher, schaltet aber nicht wirklich besser.
Welche Länge hat dein Neopren-Schmodderfänger? Wollte auch sowas kaufen, aber deiner sieht etwas "zu entspannt" aus.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (9. Dezember 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Welche Länge hat dein Neopren-Schmodderfänger? Wollte auch sowas kaufen, aber deiner sieht etwas "zu entspannt" aus.


Für die 140 mm Fox Gabel reicht Grösse S 
Für meine Totem mit 180 mm im Froggy hab ich M, für eine Boxxer mit 200 mm L.
Hier haben sie viele Gabeln aufgelistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schocos (9. Dezember 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> finde die SLX schalter ausgesprichen gut. XTR wäre halt messbar leicher, schaltet aber nicht wirklich besser.
> Welche Länge hat dein Neopren-Schmodderfänger? Wollte auch sowas kaufen, aber deiner sieht etwas "zu entspannt" aus.


 


Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Für die 140 mm Fox Gabel reicht Grösse S
> Für meine Totem mit 180 mm im Froggy hab ich M, für eine Boxxer mit 200 mm L.
> Hier haben sie viele Gabeln aufgelistet.


 

Über die Funktion der SLX kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. Subjektiv heben sie sich beim Fahren von der gewohnten XT Hebeln ab. Wenn es mich weiter stört werde ich wechseln. 

Grösse S reicht aus. Die Jungfernfahrt im Schnee hat gezeigt es funktioniert wirklich gut.


----------



## agnes (11. Dezember 2010)

wo liegt eingentlich der unterschied zwischen r1 und rx1? am 10er model ist doch eine rx1. aso...wie kann man den leerweg verstellen? an der vr bremse ist der weg zuuu lang.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Dezember 2010)

Was ist eine Rx1? Es gibt von Formula eine R1 und Eine RX. Die RX ist die Preiswertvariante, Also der Nachfolger der K18.
Die R1 ist die Leichbau Version der RX
Im Gegensatz zu K18/K24 haben die R1 RX und The One eher einen sehr kurzen Leerweg.
Ist die Bremse richtig eintlüftet?
Der Leerweg (Durckpunkt) ist nicht einstellbar. Es gibt nur die Einstellschraube für den Abstand des Griffs vom Lenker


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. Dezember 2010)

Die RX1 ist eine Kombi aus R1 Brempumpe und RX Bremssattel.


----------



## agnes (11. Dezember 2010)

ah vielen dank. 

wie viel sag muss man beim dämpfer haben?


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Dezember 2010)

Du solltest im grau schraffierten Bereich deines SAG Indicators liegen. Das ist der kleine Aufkleber auf der linken Sitzstrebe.


----------



## agnes (11. Dezember 2010)

ok. dann schau ich mal. mein händler hat sich geweigert was an meinem bike zu machen. habe es nicht bei ihm gekauft.

edit: bei der gabel sind so ca. 35mm sag in ordnung? muss man beim pumpen was beachten?


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Dezember 2010)

Wieso  das denn nicht? Is doch n schnelles, sowas mal eben einzustellen. Oder ist er beleidigt?
Die Gabel sollte auch so um die 15 % Sag haben. Kommt aber auch ein bisschen auf deinen Fahrstil an. Ich hab an meinem Zesty 20% vorne.


----------



## agnes (11. Dezember 2010)

also 28mm vorne.  dann geh ich mal runter vun werde pumpen^^

beleidigt...ja. habe halt kein speci mehr bei ihm gekauft. da war er schon arg...naja egal. nun werde ich mich selber drum kümmern. sonst hat mir mein händler immer alles gemacht. aber nicht umsonst.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Dezember 2010)

Naja, dass er nicht immer alles umsonst machen kann ist schon klar. Unsere Kunden fahren auch nicht nur auf unseren bikes rum. Solange da kein Canyon bei ist, machen wir so ziemlich alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (11. Dezember 2010)

er hat ja nicht viel bei  dem 4000â¬ bike umsonst gemacht. aber egal...das wÃ¼rde sonst hie rnoch ausarten.


----------



## amadeus-1 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,ich bin neu hier im Forum.Ich habe ein Zesty714 Baujahr 2009 mit Carbonhinterbau.Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit.Vordem hatte ich ein Votec C9 ,auch sehr geil aber von der Federperformens nicht zu vergleichen.
Die Bremsen habe ich gegen Avid ultimat getauscht,hatte ich noch vom Votec,Xtr Kassette,Syntace F109 Vorbau,Slr Fibra Sattel,Crossmax st.Komplettgewicht 11,6 kg.
Meine Frage an euch,weiß wer wie schwer der Rahmen ist?Hat jemand das Teil schon mal nachgewogen?
Und habe mal gelesen das es Lackstiefte zum Bike gibt,habe aber keinen.Mein Sohn hat das Bike ausversehen umgeworfen,vielleicht kann mir Papa ja weiter helfen.Scheint sehr kompetent und hilfreich zu sein.Respekt.
Und weiß wer ob ich für die Avid Ultimat Ashima Bremsscheiben verbauen kann.Oder ist das von der Leistung her blödsinn?
vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Dezember 2010)

Wenn dir eine Farbe fehlt würde ich an deiner Stelle mal in ein Nageldesignstudio gehen. Die Mädels haben ALLES, was es so an Farben gibt. Das Zeug ist recht günstig und härtet innerhalb von wenigen Minuten aus. Wir haben so eine Hütte direkt neben unserem Laden und bisher hatten die immer alles sofort griffbereit. Sogar Schleifköpfe für nen Dremel, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte...


----------



## amadeus-1 (12. Dezember 2010)

lach...und das zeug soll halten?haste schon mal so nen rahmen nachgewogen?ich habs gern mit etwas leichtbau


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab den 2010er Zesty 714 zwar selber, aber komplett zerlegt hab ich den noch nie. Sorry.
Ja, das Zeug hält! Und wie!


----------



## agnes (12. Dezember 2010)

sag mal papa....was kannm an für scheiben an die rx1 dran machen? mir geht das singen auf die nerven. muss noch sparen für die m4.


----------



## amadeus-1 (12. Dezember 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich hab den 2010er Zesty 714 zwar selber, aber komplett zerlegt hab ich den noch nie. Sorry.
> Ja, das Zeug hält! Und wie!


 
also die vollcarbon waffe,nicht schlecht


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Dezember 2010)

agnes schrieb:


> sag mal papa....was kannm an für scheiben an die rx1 dran machen? mir geht das singen auf die nerven. muss noch sparen für die m4.



Ist das ein quietschen? Schreib mal per PN, das hat ja mit LP nicht so viel zu tun.


----------



## agnes (13. Dezember 2010)

passt vorne auch eine 203er drauf? bzw. die aufnahme ist doch 6 fach oder ? werde mir für testzwecke eine XT SM-RT76 vorne montieren. sry wenn ich vielleicht zum thema technik  viele dumme fragen stelle. muss halt jetzt alles selber machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
schau mal im Bremsen Forum. Da gibts kilometerlange Threads zum Quitschen der RX/R1 Bremsen. 
Subjektive Ergebniss meinerseits,
1.ein paar Leute leben damit,
2.ein paar weitere meinen, es würde sie nicht stören, oder sie hätten es durch befeilen der Beläge und neu Ausrichen der Sättel im Griff,
3. noch ein paar experementieren mit anderen Belägen von CoolStop, Swissstop etc.
4.noch nen paar haben sich einfach ander Bremsen gekauft
5.die meisten nehmen Scheiben anderer Hersteller, XT, Magura, Hayes zB

Ich hab mich nach längerem probieren wie unter 2. für andere Scheiben entschieden.
Bei längeren Abfahrten gibts den ein oder anderen Ton, aber im Großen und Ganzen ist Ruhe. Außer bei Nässe, aber das ist ja kein Formula spezifisches Problem.

slang
PS: ich fahre allerdings die RX Bremsen


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Dezember 2010)

agnes schrieb:


> sag mal papa....was kannm an für scheiben an die rx1 dran machen? mir geht das singen auf die nerven. muss noch sparen für die m4.



Hab bei mir Avid Scheiben verbaut und das Quietschen ist weg.
Musst nur unter die Aufnahme 2,5mm U-Scheiben legen, da die Avid 185mm haben.


----------



## agnes (13. Dezember 2010)

@slang thread kenne ich. darum geht es ja jetzt auch nicht. leben kann ich damit nicht. deshalb werde ich auch eine hope m4 bestellen. naja ist jetzt auch egal. habe einen netten händler gefunden der mir das macht. kommen xt scheiben dran.

@bikedude  danke. werde ich mal in betracht ziehen.


----------



## slang (13. Dezember 2010)

agnes schrieb:


> leben kann ich damit nicht. deshalb werde ich auch eine hope m4 bestellen



Hi,
das ist jetzt aber mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen 

Na egal, ist deine Entscheidung.

slang


----------



## vitaminc (13. Dezember 2010)

Quietschen kann vielerlei Ursachen haben. Bei meiner SAINT habe ich es vorerst in den Griff bekommen, in dem ich von Sinter auf Resin Beläge umgestellt habe.

Würde wegen sowas ganz sicher keine neue Bremse kaufen.


----------



## alex1980 (13. Dezember 2010)

die R1 Scheibe wurde solange gewichtsoptimiert bis sie jetzt halt quietscht und fiepst. Ganz schön nervig das Ganze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Dezember 2010)

slang schrieb:


> Hi,
> das ist jetzt aber mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen
> 
> Na egal, ist deine Entscheidung.
> ...



Das ist noch keine Kannone..eine V2 wäre eine


----------



## slang (13. Dezember 2010)

alex1980 schrieb:


> die R1 Scheibe wurde solange gewichtsoptimiert bis sie jetzt halt quietscht und fiepst. Ganz schön nervig das Ganze...



Gewichtsoptimiert ist da "irgenwie" der falsche Ausdruck, finde ich.
Bei zwei 180er Scheiben hab ich jetzt ganze 40g draufgelegt, dafür ist wieder Ruhe im Wald. 

slang


----------



## RealNBK (13. Dezember 2010)

welche Scheiben denn und mit welchen Belägen?


----------



## slang (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
ich habe Hayes Scheiben, weil ich die günstig bekommen habe. Der Reibring passt sogar besser als die Original Formula.
Beläge sind bisher noch die Standard, die Kanten hatte ich beim probieren mit den alten Scheiben ja eh schon angeschliffen.
Ich bin soweit zufrieden mit der Kombi.

slang


----------



## agnes (17. Dezember 2010)

mÃ¶chte gerne mal eure meinung wissen. shimano schaltwerk bzw. die hebel gefallen mir nicht nicht. der schaltweg ist einfach zu lang. fahre seid jahren trigger. naja jetzt kÃ¶nnte ich fÃ¼r 100â¬ ein x.9 schaltwer plus x.9 trigger in weiÃ bekommen. nun meine frage^^ wÃ¤re das zu viel weiÃ dann am bike?


----------



## slang (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
stell doch mal ein Bild rein, ich weiß zB. nicht welches Zesty du hast.
Pauschal würde ich sagen passt nicht, liegt aber vielleicht auch daran dass ich kein Fan von Weiß bin. 

slang,
der sich grade wieder über seine weiße Fox-Gabel und Formulas ärgert


----------



## agnes (19. Dezember 2010)

http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/all-mountain-rad/2010/zesty-514-2010/ausstattung

werde mir eher die normalen sram holen. nix in farbe. hab das gestern durch zufall gesehen...nicht mein ding.


----------



## wasp200 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hy Leute werde mir demnächst für mein 2010er Zesty 314 neue Laufräder zulegen und bin am überlegen mit einem neuen LRS auch die Gabel zu tauschen auf ne Gabel mit Steckachse und wollte dazu fragen was ihr so von einer DT Swiss XMM 140 halten würdet? Fährt die ev.schon jemand an nem Zesty?


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Dezember 2010)

wasp200 schrieb:


> Hy Leute werde mir demnächst für mein 2010er Zesty 314 neue Laufräder zulegen und bin am überlegen mit einem neuen LRS auch die Gabel zu tauschen auf ne Gabel mit Steckachse und wollte dazu fragen was ihr so von einer DT Swiss XMM 140 halten würdet? Fährt die ev.schon jemand an nem Zesty?


 
Wie wärs denn mit einer Revelation?


----------



## L0cke (22. Dezember 2010)

sag mal warst du mit deinem Sohn (der auf nem Zesty gefahren ist) in Portes du Soleil unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amadeus-1 (22. Dezember 2010)

weiß denn keiner hier was ein zesty rahmen aus alu mit carbonhinterbau wiegt?


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Dezember 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> sag mal warst du mit deinem Sohn (der auf nem Zesty gefahren ist) in Portes du Soleil unterwegs?



Ja der ist mit meinem Zesty gefahren.
Sind wir uns da über den Weg gelaufen/gefahren??


----------



## L0cke (22. Dezember 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Ja der ist mit meinem Zesty gefahren.
> Sind wir uns da über den Weg gelaufen/gefahren??



ich denke schon, warst Anfang/Mitte Juli da?

p.s. Video von PdS 2010


----------



## wasp200 (23. Dezember 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit einer Revelation?



Ich bin auf der Suche nach ner schwarzen Gabel oder grau/silber. Die Gabel sollte einfach zum Rahmen passen.

Ganz durchdacht ist der Umbau noch nicht, da ich auch schon die Konfiguration des LRS mehrmals über den Haufen geworfen habe.

Da ich neben Gabel und LRS auch ev. ganz gern auf die neue 2011er XTR wechseln würde wäre beim LRS auch gleich mal an Shimano-Naben zu denken!? Da wären die XTR-Naben und Saint.

Kenn mich bei den verfügbaren Saint-Naben nicht so aus aber, gibt es überhaupt eine Saint-HR-Nabe die zum Zesty-Rahmen passt


----------



## L0cke (23. Dezember 2010)

Also beim LRS würde ich etwas aus Hope 2 Pro und ZTR Flow nehmen, leichter und sicher auch haltbar(/er als Shimano)

Bei der Gabel wär doch evtl doch auch eine Manitou Minute etwas:

meine Minute mit TPC+ und iT Absenksystem (das einzige System das mich neben U-Turn noch nie im Stich gelassen hat, dabei wird hier aber mit Luft gefedert  )


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. Dezember 2010)

@wasp: Die Revelation gibt es auch in schwarz mit roten Decals.
           Würde keine Shimano Naben holen. Sind entweder schwer oder wie die XTR ziemlich teuer und unpornös.
Finde, dass es für die Kohle bessere gibt. Z.B. Hope Pro 2 mit Mavic EN521  oder ZTR Flow.


@Lücke: Dann sind wir uns auf jeden Fall über den Weg gelaufen. Waren
            genau in der Zeit da. War supergeil. Machen wir nächstes Jahr nochmal.


----------



## wasp200 (23. Dezember 2010)

die schwarze Revelation kenn ich eh hab mich momentan aber bissl auf die DT eingeschossen, dabei ist meine Fox noch nicht mal einfahren. Das dumme bei der EXM ist das es die entweder mit 130mm Federweg oder 150mm Federweg gibt! Der eine cm würde bei der Geo nicht unbedingt gravierende Veränderungen bringen oder?

Marzocchi 44 RC3 Titanium liest man auch nicht viel bzw. sind auch kaum Erfahrungsberichte vorhanden.

Mein ursprünglich geplanter Satz wäre:

Hope Pro 2 in silber oder schwarz
Sapim Laser/D-Light oder
Felgen Alex XMD44, supra 28, Flow, Spank Oozy Evo(von denen hört man leider bis jetz auch nix) oder EX500


----------



## L0cke (23. Dezember 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> @Lücke: Dann sind wir uns auf jeden Fall über den Weg gelaufen. Waren
> genau in der Zeit da. War supergeil. Machen wir nächstes Jahr nochmal.



Das heißt Locke, nur statt einem "o" wurde eine "0" (Null=o) eingesetzt .

Wann seit ihr nächstes Jahr am Start?


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. Dezember 2010)

O.K. Dachte das "0" wäre ein "ü". Sorry!
Genauen Termin für Portes haben wir noch nicht...
Irgendwann im Sommer. Vielleicht können wir ja zusammen mal ein paar Abfahrten rocken?
Wollte auch noch ein paar Läufe vom IXS GDC und EDC fahren auch Dirtmasters in Winterberg.
Vielleicht sieht man sich auch dort !?
Ansonsten schöne Weihnachten auch an alle anderen Mitleser/schreiber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (23. Dezember 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> O.K. Dachte das "0" wäre ein "ü". Sorry!



ist ok, das nächste mal kannst es ja besser machen 



Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Genauen Termin für Portes haben wir noch nicht...
> Irgendwann im Sommer. Vielleicht können wir ja zusammen mal ein paar Abfahrten rocken?



Können wir gerne machen, dann musst du aber in der ersten Juliwoche (02-09) runter  , wir werden mit etwa 12 Personen zwischen 15 und 47 Jahren und allen Leistungsklassen am Start sein, kannst dich ja anschließen 




Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Wollte auch noch ein paar Läufe vom IXS GDC und EDC fahren auch Dirtmasters in Winterberg.
> Vielleicht sieht man sich auch dort !?



Denke mal das wir uns da weniger sehen, ich fahr mehr Endurorennen und Marathon weil ich dort das biken mehr genießen kann, hab in der Woche schon genug zu tun, da muss ich das We auch nicht noch Vollgas geben 



Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Ansonsten schöne Weihnachten auch an alle anderen Mitleser/schreiber...



jear wünsch ich dir und euch allen hier auch


----------



## agnes (23. Dezember 2010)

so mein bike ist nun beim händler tunen. kommen rubber queen 2.4 ust drauf sowie ein die rx xt shim scheiben. 

gibt es hope naben auch für center?


----------



## RealNBK (23. Dezember 2010)

nein, hope hat nur 3 und 6-Loch


----------



## L0cke (23. Dezember 2010)

gibt aber Adapter


----------



## agnes (23. Dezember 2010)

danke für die info.


----------



## RealNBK (23. Dezember 2010)

adater um 6-Lochscheiben auf Centerlock zu fahren, aber nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phlipsn (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute,

mal ne Frage zum  Dämpfer/Dämpferdruck:

Habe nun mehrmals den Sag genau eingestellt ( Teilweise auch zu straff ). Nun zu meinem Problem:
Schon nach kurzer Zeit bei den aktuellen Temperaturen sackt der Dämpfer sehr tief ein, der Hinterbau wird sehr weich. Es werden fast 3/4 des Dämpferhubs bei der Fahrt auf gerager Strecke abgerufen . Ist das normal? Dachte der Dämpfer wäre vielleicht undicht, aber nichts, Druck stimmt. 

mfg
Phlipsn


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Dezember 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> nein, hope hat nur 3 und 6-Loch



Und 4


----------



## RealNBK (27. Dezember 2010)

@Phlipsn du fährst bestimmt ein 514 oder teurer. Die große Luftkammer an diesen Modellen ist total ungeeignet. Der Hinterbau sackt viel zu tief ein. Im Forum gibts einige Anleitungen um das etwas zu bessern. Im Frühjahr will ich allerdings einen neuen Dämpfer probieren.

@Papa: Die Vierlochdinger sind aber nicht mehr erhältlich, oder? Die Naben waren jedenfalls sehr cool.


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Dezember 2010)

Klar gibts die noch.


----------



## phlipsn (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ja, fahre ein 514. Das heißt also das die Luftkammer verkleinert werden muß?

mfg
Phlipsn


----------



## RealNBK (29. Dezember 2010)

muss nicht, ich finde halt die Federkennlinie VIEL zu flach und wünsche mir mehr Progression die bereits füher einsetzt. Da man einen engen Sagbereicht fahren muss kann man alleine mit dem Hauptkammerdruck nicht so toll abstimmen. Ich wünsche mir eigentlich einen Dual Air Dämpfer mir einstellbarer Negativkammer. Hat wer Ideen?


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. Januar 2011)

Lapierre hat für viele 2011er Modelle die Preise gesenkt....
Eine neue Liste auf unserer HP.


----------



## blackleaf (6. Januar 2011)

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir für die nächste Saison noch ein All Mountain anzuschaffen. Das Froggy, dass bisher für alles herhalten musste, soll DH-lastig aufgebaut werden. 
Der Fokus beim Zweitrad liegt auf guter Uphill- bzw. Tourentauglichkeit, soll aber auch stabil genug für gebaute Homespots, leichte Bikepark-Einsätze und Endurorennen sein. Irgendwie ist mir der Unterschied zwischen Spicy und Froggy zu gering, deshalb würde ich eher zum Zesty tendieren. Was steckt das Zesty weg bzw. wie gut ist es für den von mir gedachten Einsatzzweck? Für PDS scheint es ja zu reichen;-)? Würde generell gern bei Lapierre bleiben, dass Froggy ist einfach nen verdammt geiles Rad, bin vom Hinterbau absolut begeistert. Selbst damit lassen sich Touren problemlos fahren, das Zesty muss ja wie von selbst den Berg hoch gehen...


----------



## OWL_Biker (6. Januar 2011)

Im Vergleich zum Froggy sollte es wie von selbst gehen, im Vergleich zum Hardtail oder Marathon Fully gibts natürlich Unterschiede.

Denke das Zesty ist der perfekte Tourer, geht gut den Berg hoch und eine absolute Allzweckwaffe, wenn du allerdings auch mal "etwas" in den Park willst und als DHer rustikale Abfahrten gewöhnt bist, scheint das Spicy geeigneter.

Du musst dich dann mit dem Zesty halt "ein wenig" beherrschen ind sonst das Froggy rausholen, aber sonst würde ich sagen steckt das Zesty allerhand weg.

Mal schauen was die anderen Experten so sagen!



Interessant mit den Preisen... war die Preiserhöhung vielleicht doch zu offensiv? Ging doch letztes Jahr nicht so fix, sondern eher im Gegenteil, viel war früh ausverkauft oder?!

Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## blackleaf (7. Januar 2011)

Bikepark fällt eigentlich auch weg, dafür hab ich dann ja wirklich das Froggy.
Trails mit Anliegern, kleineren Sprüngen und Stufen sollten aber kein Problem darstellen oder? Wie siehts mit Endurorennen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Januar 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum Froggy sollte es wie von selbst gehen, im Vergleich zum Hardtail oder Marathon Fully gibts natürlich Unterschiede.
> 
> Denke das Zesty ist der perfekte Tourer, geht gut den Berg hoch und eine absolute Allzweckwaffe, wenn du allerdings auch mal "etwas" in den Park willst und als DHer rustikale Abfahrten gewöhnt bist, scheint das Spicy geeigneter.
> 
> ...



Die Erklärung ist ein zum Teil günstigerer Einkaufspreis diverser Teile.


----------



## agnes (7. Januar 2011)

finde es gut, das ein bikerise die preise senkt. wo hört man schon sowas.

edit: so heute mal die neuen rubber queen 2,4 ust gefahren. sehr sauber vom grip her. über eis, schnee und matsch ohne gripverlust gefahren. hat sich gelohnt zu wechseln. die neuen xt bremsscheiben tun ihren dienst ohne jegliche geräusche. so soll das sein. vorne 203 und hinten 180. jetzt tut mir mein arsch weh.kerl soooo lnage war der winter doch nicht.


----------



## wasp200 (8. Januar 2011)

Hy Leute!

Fahre ein Zesty 314 (2010) und bekomme nen neuen Laufradsatz mit roten Hope Pro 2 Naben!

Neue Schnellspanner brauche ich demnach auch. Rote Hope-Schnellspanner dazu? oder doch schwarz oder silber als Kontrast? oder hat noch wer nen besseren tipp?


----------



## blackleaf (8. Januar 2011)

Könnten sich die "Experten" bitte mal noch zu meiner Anfrage äußern?


----------



## agnes (8. Januar 2011)

ob man das zesty für enduro rennen nehmen kann?

@wasp  man nehme die farbe die einem gefällt. aber manchmal ist weniger mehr. ich würde sie in schwarz nehmen.


----------



## wasp200 (8. Januar 2011)

ist mir schon klar das man nehmen soll was einem gefällt! würde daher klarerweise gern alle mal dranschrauben und schauen was besser aussieht aber das geht leider nicht! hab noch keine fotos gefunden von zestys mit roter nabe und roten Schnellspannern!


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Januar 2011)

blackleaf schrieb:


> Könnten sich die "Experten" bitte mal noch zu meiner Anfrage äußern?



Der Voullioz fährt mit nem Carbon Zesty Endurorennen wie Megavalanche oder Urge Nepal. Allerdings mit 160mm Gabel.
Hier findest du ein paar Bilder von dem Bike: http://www.nicolasvouilloz.com/galerie_display_vtt.php?epreuve=206&saison=2010
Ich selber springe mit meinem Zesty auf unseren Hometrails auch Drops und fahre verblockte Passagen. Das funktioniert prima.
Man muss halt etwas verhaltener als mit den Frosch fahren.
Hab gestern zum Testen eine Lyrik eingebaut.... bin mal gespannt, morgen gehts in die Pfalz zum Testen.


----------



## agnes (8. Januar 2011)

welche lyrik?


----------



## blackleaf (8. Januar 2011)

> Ich selber springe mit meinem Zesty auf unseren Hometrails auch Drops und fahre verblockte Passagen. Das funktioniert prima.
> Man muss halt etwas verhaltener als mit den Frosch fahren.



So was wollt ich hören, vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (8. Januar 2011)

Hat das Zesty ISCG-Aufnahme? Nachrüstung einer Kettenführung problemlos möglich?


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. Januar 2011)

wasp, kauf dir doch einfach alle 3 und probier sie! 
Wenn Händler nimmst du 2 davon zur Auswahl, das macht jeder Händler mit.
Wenn Online Shop wäre es ja eh kein Problem...

@Papa Midnight:
Der Fizik Aliante passt gut zum Bike, falls du dich an mich erinnern kannst. ;-) Mal sehen wie er sich fährt.

I900r ist auch dran, konnte nur leider nicht die schon verlegten Züge vom unterrohr benutzen, da das Remotekabel dafür zu kurz war. Habe es jetzt obenrum mit diesen Zugführungsclips zum Kleben. Hoffe die halten, auch nach ein paar Ausfahrten noch, sonst muss ich echt noch Kabelbinder drum machen, was dann wieder die Optik stört. Mal sehen...

Gibts hier noch mehr Leute mit Variostütze + Remote am Zesty?


----------



## slang (8. Januar 2011)

ja, zumindest der Alu-Rahmen hat eine ISCG-Aufnahme.

slang


----------



## wasp200 (8. Januar 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> wasp, kauf dir doch einfach alle 3 und probier sie!
> Wenn Händler nimmst du 2 davon zur Auswahl, das macht jeder Händler mit.
> Wenn Online Shop wäre es ja eh kein Problem...
> quote]
> ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Januar 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> wasp, kauf dir doch einfach alle 3 und probier sie!
> Wenn Händler nimmst du 2 davon zur Auswahl, das macht jeder Händler mit.
> Wenn Online Shop wäre es ja eh kein Problem...
> 
> ...



Klar erinenre ich mich


----------



## schocos (9. Januar 2011)

Na werden einfach die schwarzen Spanner werden.[/quote]


Hallo Wasp ich habe blaue Hope Naben an meinem Zesty 514. Probeweise hatten ich beim Händler einen blauen Schnellsapnner am Hinterrad montiert. Aber mit schwarzer Steckachse vorne und blauem Schnellspanner hinten kam mir das schnell übertrieben vor.
Habe inzwischen die weißen Griffe in schwarz und grüble noch über eine Veränderung der Vorbau Lenker Kombi. Allerdings passen die ganzen eloxierten Vorbauten und Lenker nicht so richtig zum lackierten Rahmen( siehe XTR Kurbel ). Wer hat da noch Ideen ?

Hat einer von euch schon mal das Thema Carbon Hinterbau umlackieren stärker beleuchtet oder sogar umgesetzt. Habe hier im Forum den interessanten Tipp einer Folienbeschichtung bekommen aber bisher nicht weiter geforscht. Folie anstelle entlacken bzw. beim Carbon anschleifen und neu lackieren ist eine interessante Alternative die wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Hersteller Garantie verletzt.
Wie denkt ihr darüber ?

Happy trails Schocos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2511 (9. Januar 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> hey, wer einen leichten und haltbaren Bash mit LP-Logo sucht kann so etwas bei mir finden, andere Designs und Gewicht sind auch möglich



Hast uns ein Bild im eingebauten Zustand? Würde mich interessieren wies da rauskommt...


----------



## wasp200 (9. Januar 2011)

@Schocos
sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht! habe mir jetzt schwarze Schnellspanner geordert. Griffe werden bei mir vermutlich Ergon GA1 oder sowas! Lenker und Vorbau haben erstmal Zeit.
Ne andere Bremse kommt da noch eher, nur bin ich da noch unschlüssig was der RX nachfolgen soll!? XT oder viell. ne Magura Louise?

Wie wäre es mit ner Race-Face-Kurbel für dein 514er?


----------



## agnes (9. Januar 2011)

race face in weiß^^ macht schon was her. 

hab bei mir die xt scheiben verbaut. nun kann ich nciht mehr klagen. ok der sommer wirds zeigen. hatte früher auch viel magura drauf. aber irgendwie sind die mir einfach zu teuer geworden. im sommer hole ich mir dann die m4 hope.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Januar 2011)

Race Face weiß und Hope M4...genau so soll es sein ;-)


----------



## wasp200 (9. Januar 2011)

@agnes! Magura zu teuer und dann die Hope M4?


----------



## agnes (10. Januar 2011)

naja magura war zu der zeit wo ich sie gefahren habe, zu teuer. ab 500â¬ gab es einen satz. die hope wÃ¼rde inkl. montage 400â¬ kosten. da kann man nichts falsch machen. zumal mir die preispolitik von magura nicht zu sagt.  bei hope bekomme ich auch wirklich jedes ersatzteil einzeln.


mal was anderes. hatte mich gestern mit meinem werksmann in die kÃ¶ppe. und zwar geht es um die Ã¤usserlich reinigung von der federgabel. ich nehme einen weichen lappen und sprÃ¼he brunox deo danach drauf. ist das so falsch?


----------



## L0cke (10. Januar 2011)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Hast uns ein Bild im eingebauten Zustand? Würde mich interessieren wies da rauskommt...



65g...



55g...


----------



## tuubaduur (10. Januar 2011)

Brunox Deo ist falsch/schlecht. Es enthält Fett lösende Zusätze. Bei Luft/Oel vielleicht nicht soooo gut. Lasse mich da aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren. 

Ich selbst nehme ein Feinoel und reibe das mit einem weichen Lappen auf die Tauchrohre.

Gruss


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Januar 2011)

Brunox ist wirklich nicht so gut. PVC und Gummiteile verändern bei häufiger Anwendung ihre Form und werden größer. WD 40 ist auch nicht wirklich zu empfehlen. 
Wir haben hier ne kleine Firma, die uns ein bike Universalöl nach unseren Wünschen zusammenbastelt. Ist auch nicht teurer.


----------



## agnes (10. Januar 2011)

@locke  geile sache   

hier mal ein bild von einem leicht umgebauten zesty. ergon griffe, rubber queen und vorne 203 und hinten 180 xt scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siers1 (10. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,

keine Ahnung ob das hier her passt, aber möchte mein Zesty 914 verkaufen. Ist gerade mal 5 Monate alt, und hat ein paar Upgrads erhalten wie Tune Laufräder, The One Bremssättel, Syntace Vorbau.
Gewicht liegt zur Zeit bei 10,8kg bei Gr. S

Vielleicht jemand interesse??

Gruß MAtze


----------



## L0cke (10. Januar 2011)

Fotos würden helfen


----------



## siers1 (10. Januar 2011)

Wollt erst mal anfragen ob das hier passt?!

Dann werd ich morgen mal Bilder nachreichen.


----------



## kittyhawk (11. Januar 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Ja der ist mit meinem Zesty gefahren.
> Sind wir uns da über den Weg gelaufen/gefahren??



wie hat sich das zesty denn in portes du soleil geschlagen?
konnte dein sohn vieles fahren oder hat er einiges ausgelassen,
jetzt mal abgesehen von hohen drops/northshores usw.


----------



## L0cke (11. Januar 2011)

abgesehen von den Bremswellen kannst in Portes eig auch gut mitm (Freeride-)Hardtail vieles fahren .
Ich denke auf den vielen verwinkelten Tracks dürfte das Zesty sogar die bessere Wahl sein gegenüber dem Froggy.


----------



## Richi2511 (13. Januar 2011)

Hey zusammen, ich möchte meine Zesty`08  XT-Kurbel FC- M770 von 3 auf 2-Fach (22-36) umbauen und zusätzlich eine Kettenführung + Bashguard montieren. Hat jemand von euch schonmal das SLX M665 Kettenblatt zusammen mit dem originalen 22er XT verbaut? Das M665 ist laut Hersteller speziell auf die Kombination von 22-36 abgestimmt. Einige User hatten ja auch schon Probleme, dass die Kette sich verklemmt hat oder sogar ganz über das 22er ins "leere" fällt.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21739_SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M665-9-fach-4-Arm.html

Ob es jedoch auch auf die XT und deren Steighilfen optimiert ist würde ich doch noch ganz gerne wissen bevor ich alles montiere...  Oder habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge wie ich die Kurbel auf 22-36 umbauen könnte? Danke schonmal


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Januar 2011)

Hm, Wer viel liest, der wird verwirrt. 
Ich hab auf die SLX statt des 32er Standart- Kettenbalatt ein normales 36er drauf gepackt, das 44er duch eine Bash ersetzt und fertig. 
Wenn du zusätzlich eine Kefü montierts, dann sieh zu dasss der Ring der Kefü um das Tretlager herum vom Durchmesser grösser ist als das 22er Blatt. dann kann nix mehr runterfallen. 
Locke baut schöne leichte Kefüs unsd Bshs aus Carbon. Der kann dir die Kefü sicherlich passend bauen. (@Locke: bin momentan im Stress, sorry)
Ob man die diffizielen Unterschiede der Steíghilfen überhaut merkt? Ich möchte das mal bezweifeln.


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. Januar 2011)

kittyhawk schrieb:


> wie hat sich das zesty denn in portes du soleil geschlagen?
> konnte dein sohn vieles fahren oder hat er einiges ausgelassen,
> jetzt mal abgesehen von hohen drops/northshores usw.



Große Drops und Sprünge macht er nocht nicht. Ist jedoch mit dem Rad ziemlich gut zurchtgekommen, obwohl es noch zu groß ist.
Die verwurzelten Trails im Wald bei les Gets waren auch kein Problem.
Bei 34kg Körpergewicht wird das Fahrwerk noch lange nicht an seine Grenzen stossen.


----------



## wasp200 (14. Januar 2011)

Gibt es für das Zesty im Vergleich Preis/Leistung bessere Plattformpedale als die hier:

http://www.bike-components.de/index...ef0ae57bb2550e0e13e&limit=&filter_id=29&order=

?? (und die optisch noch gut ausshen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. Januar 2011)

Sind halt recht schwer und bauen auch ziemlich hoch.
Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, vor allem mit Blick auf dei Haltbarkeit ungeschlagen.
Die s
Shimanos sehen am Zesty schon recht grobschlächtg aus.
NC-17 Sudpin III oder sonstige Pedale sind leichter und flacher. Neigen aber dafür eher zum Klappern,.... und sind teurer.


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Januar 2011)

Blackspire Sub III gibts in vielen Farben, sind filigran und wiegen nur 360 g.


----------



## wasp200 (15. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Tipps!

Habe mich preislich noch nicht festgelegt! Preis/Leistung würd ich die Shimano nehmen von der Optik würde ich auf die Spank Spike warten die in 2-3 Monaten ankommen.

NC17 gefallen mir nicht so gut sind aber wenn das Gewicht stimmt relativ günstig.

Alternativ zu nem Plattformpedal möchte ich mir wahrscheinlich das Candy oder ähnliches nehmen um einfach zu wechseln wenn es mir gerade beliebt.

Candy 2 und Shimano DX kosten dann zusammen das was die NC 17 kosten!


----------



## schocos (15. Januar 2011)

wasp200 schrieb:


> Danke fÃ¼r die Tipps!
> 
> Habe mich preislich noch nicht festgelegt! Preis/Leistung wÃ¼rd ich die Shimano nehmen von der Optik wÃ¼rde ich auf die Spank Spike warten die in 2-3 Monaten ankommen.
> 
> ...




Interessant finde ich ja dass du umsteigst von Klick auf Plattform je nach Bedarf. Ich fahr nun mal seit Ewigkeiten Klickies. Was mich bei langen Touren nervt ist irgendwann das geringe Spiel und die immer gleiche Position der FÃ¼Ãe auf dem Pedal. Vor den Klickies habe ich Schlaufenpedale gefahren. Hier konnte man bei Bedarf ( vor einem Anstieg ) die Schlaufe enger ziehen und spÃ¤ter wieder lockern. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen kann man mit entsprechenden Schuhen ( like 5ten ) und Plattformpedal am Anstieg auch am Pedal " ziehen "
Empfindet ihr einen Nachteil beim Tourenfahren, vorallem bergauf ?

@wasp, ich habe mir die Acros Pedale mal nÃ¤her angeschaut, sind mit 100 â¬ auch eine Alternative und sehr schÃ¶n gearbeitet.


----------



## en_masse (15. Januar 2011)

@ schocos: Naja, richtig ziehen geht ja aus physikalischen Gründen nicht, aber man hat mit den 510 schon recht lange gute haftung am Pedal. 

Bin mit den fiveten freerider ne alpenüberquerung gefahren.
Bei so Etappen (>2000hm/ Tag) merkt man halt auch, dass die Sohle sehr weich ist. Das hat mich persönlich mehr gestört als die fehlende "zugfunktion", die ich persönlich eher bei kurzen Anstiegen und Sprints vermisse.


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Januar 2011)

Und wieso bitte kannst du nicht ziehen? Das machst du mit dem Bizeps (femoris, und diversen anderen). Das bringt austrainiert bis zu 30% mehr Kraft, als nur zu treten. Was meinste wohl, warum alle Racer in MTB, Rennrad und auch imemr mehr im DH (je nach Strecke) mit Clicks fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasp200 (15. Januar 2011)

@schocos: Ich bin schon beide Systeme (Plattform und Clickies) mehrfach gefahren bzw. fahre an meinem Hardtail noch immer Eggbeater und bin voll zufrieden.

Ich möchte einfach auf manchen Trails die Standfläche eines Plattformpedals und die Möglichkeit das Bein immer sofort vom Pedal zu bekommen.


----------



## tuubaduur (15. Januar 2011)

Update, bzw. welche Griffe fahrt ihr. Ich bin dabei mir ODI zu kaufen, oder doch Syntace? Keine ergonomischen, habe ich am HT. Will ich am Zesty nicht haben.



Während meiner ersten Runde in 2011. Matschig ;-(




Danach, zum putzen.

Gruss Tuubaduur


----------



## en_masse (15. Januar 2011)

@ Papa: Jop, da haste Recht. Aber schocos schrieb:

"Wie sind eure Erfahrungen kann man mit entsprechenden Schuhen ( like  5ten ) und Plattformpedal am Anstieg auch am Pedal " ziehen " "

Und da bleibe ich bei meiner Antwort:
Man kann zwar durch schrägstellen des Pedals bis zu einem bestimmten Kurbelwinkel ein gewisses Drehmoment erzeugen aber richtig ziehen (wie bei Klickies) geht halt nicht.

Aber Dein Beitrag sagt ja das gleiche aus, daher vermute ich mal dass du auf die Schnelle "physisch" anstatt "physikalisch" in meinem Beitrag gelesen hast.


@Wasp: Genau das war auch mein Grund für die Umstellung.
Sobald das Froggy im Haus ist kommen aber ans Zesty auch wieder die Klicker ran


----------



## L0cke (15. Januar 2011)

wasp200 schrieb:


> Gibt es für das Zesty im Vergleich Preis/Leistung bessere Plattformpedale als die hier:
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/index...ef0ae57bb2550e0e13e&limit=&filter_id=29&order=
> 
> ?? (und die optisch noch gut ausshen )



hey ich hätte bis auf einen kleinen Makel neue Blackspire Pedale in schwarz mit anderen anderen Pins abzugeben


die gleichen nur in orange


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Januar 2011)

en_masse schrieb:


> Bei so Etappen (>2000hm/ Tag) merkt man halt auch, dass die Sohle sehr weich ist. Das hat mich persönlich mehr gestört als die fehlende "zugfunktion", die ich persönlich eher bei kurzen Anstiegen und Sprints vermisse.


Die Shimano AM Schuhe sind da wohl etwas besser. Habe zwar selbst noch nicht den direkten Vergleich gehabt, aber finde die Schuhe mit extra Einlage ausreichend steif, so dass man das Pedal nicht mehr spürt. Fahr auf langen Touren aber auch lieber Clicks, da steh ich weniger schräg drauf und damit gehts weniger aufs Knie.

Den Hintergrund vom letzten Zesty kenn ich auch


----------



## en_masse (16. Januar 2011)

ein Kumpel von mir fährt sich auch und ist glücklich damit. Hatte die Teile auchmal an, aber bei mir reibt sich da der Knöchel an dem Schutz wund


----------



## agnes (16. Januar 2011)

ich komme mit klickis auch besser zurecht. nur manchmal kommt ich nicht wieder schnell genug rein. habe die cleats von shimano wo man auch nach oben raus klicken kann. somit komm ich genau so schnell von den klicks wie bei den tatzen.

benutze schon seid langem die speci comp schuhe. haben eine ausreichend harte sohle. und im sommer nicht zu warm.


----------



## phlipsn (16. Januar 2011)

Hi Leutz,

gibt es denn nun schon ein paar Erfahrungen mit 160er Gabeln im Zesty. Das Thema würde mich brennend interessieren. Hat Einer eine verbaut, bzw. schonmal getestet? Wenn ja welche und wie war das Ergebniss?

G
Phlipsn


----------



## Bikedude001 (17. Januar 2011)

phlipsn schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> gibt es denn nun schon ein paar Erfahrungen mit 160er Gabeln im Zesty.  Das Thema würde mich brennend interessieren. Hat Einer eine verbaut,  bzw. schonmal getestet? Wenn ja welche und wie war das Ergebniss?
> 
> ...



Hab seit 2 Wochen eine Lyrik SA drin. Zusätzlich noch auf 150mm getravelt. 
Den Zentimeter Federwg mekt man nicht, jedoch das Plus an Stefigkeit enorm. Wo ich vorher das Gefühl hatte langsam machen zu müssen weil  sich unter mir alles verwindet, kann ich jetzt endurolike drüberbügeln.
Der Hinterbau kommt locker mit.
Unterschied bzgl. Lenk- und Zitzwinkel ist kaum zu spüren.
Mehrgewicht c.a. 400g .


----------



## phlipsn (17. Januar 2011)

Hi,

super! Das Mehrgewicht spielt für mich eigentlich eine untergeordnete Rolle ( Sonst dürfte ich mir ja auch keine Vario-Stütze anbauen ). Waren Dir 160mm zu viel? Oder gibt es da Probs mit der Geometrie? Genau um die Steifigkeit geht es mir auch, alleine schon wegen meinem Gewicht ( Fahrbereit etwas über 100Kg reine Power ). Ist dein Dämpfer im Originalzustand/tune?

danke
Phlipsn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (17. Januar 2011)

Dämpfer ist original. Wiege allerdings nur 70 kg. 
Probleme mit der Geo wir es  mit 160mm nicht geben. 
Da ich die Gabel aber wegen Service sowieso zelegt hatte, habe
ich mir gerde noch einen kleinen Spacer eingebaut. Brauche am Zesty nicht soviel Hub.
Bild mit besserer Auflösung im Fotoalbum..


----------



## agnes (17. Januar 2011)

hat die gabel so dicke rohre wie bei der 36talas?


----------



## swabian (17. Januar 2011)

Hi,

falls Jemand noch einen Satz Bremsscheiben für die RX/R1 in 180mm, welche original montiert und nicht so beliebt sind übrig hat, ich hätte Interesse!

P.S. schick mit der Lyrik, das steigert die Bergab-Performance bestimmt enorm

Ist dies ein RP2 Dämpfer und wie bist Du damit zufrieden?

Ich habe ein 714 2011 und wiege auch ca. 70Kg, fahre ihn mit 9 bar und er fühlt sich total überdämpft in der Druckstufe an!


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. Januar 2011)

@agnes: Die Fox haben 36mm Standrohre. Lyrik 35mm .

@swabian:
Fahre den Float R bei 70kg mit 8,2-8,5 bar. Dämpfungseigenschaften lassen keine Wünsche offen.

Der Aufkleber am Dämpfer zeigt an, wechen Tune der hat. Blau (Compression) sollte nur einen ausgefüllten Balken anzeigen.


----------



## swabian (19. Januar 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Der Aufkleber am Dämpfer zeigt an, wechen Tune der hat. Blau (Compression) sollte nur einen ausgefüllten Balken anzeigen.




Hab mich gewundert, daß bei dem PR2 kein Aufkleber für C Tune drauf ist,
nur Boost Valve Kammer (wird Stickstoffkammer sein), R Tune, Velocity Tune welches sich nur bei Plattform auswirkt!
Hab auch schon mit Toxoholics telefoniert und lt. Auskunft kann man den Dämpfer in der Compression nicht verändern, nur die anderen Parameter was drauf stehen, also gehe ich mal davon aus, daß sie am Kolben und an den Shims nichts ändern.
Werde mir mal eine Stickstoffnadel bauen und mal probieren, nur mit den blöden 3/8" Shims welche man nirgends bekommt ist halt wieder so ein Ärgernis.


----------



## lugggas (19. Januar 2011)

hi,
hat schonmal jemand probiert, ob in das Zesty (46 cm) ein Dämpfer mit Piggy passt? Habe gerade weder mein zesty, noch einen entsprechenden Dämpfer da.
Danke


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. Januar 2011)

swabian schrieb:


> Hab mich gewundert, daß bei dem PR2 kein Aufkleber für C Tune drauf ist,
> nur Boost Valve Kammer (wird Stickstoffkammer sein), R Tune, Velocity Tune welches sich nur bei Plattform auswirkt!
> Hab auch schon mit Toxoholics telefoniert und lt. Auskunft kann man den Dämpfer in der Compression nicht verändern, nur die anderen Parameter was drauf stehen, also gehe ich mal davon aus, daß sie am Kolben und an den Shims nichts ändern.
> Werde mir mal eine Stickstoffnadel bauen und mal probieren, nur mit den blöden 3/8" Shims welche man nirgends bekommt ist halt wieder so ein Ärgernis.


 
Ist das denn der Originaldämpfer ? Wahrscheinlich nicht oder ....


----------



## Rockshock (20. Januar 2011)

@Bikedude.
Du hast vor einer Weile hier geschrieben, dass  Lapierre die Preise gesenkt hat. Habe dann bei euch auf der Homepage die Preisliste gesehen. Leider war ich geschockt, als ich mir auffiel, dass fast alle Modellreihen reduziert wurden, nur bei den Zesty allein das 514 :-(...ähm..wird sich da noch was tun? Weißt du da was?
Greetz


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. Januar 2011)

Stimmt. Bei den Zestys wurde nur das 514er günstiger. 
Eine weitere Senkung anderer Modelle ist nicht zu erwarten.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockshock (20. Januar 2011)

Shit ;-)
Aber danke für die Antwort1


----------



## swabian (20. Januar 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Ist das denn der Originaldämpfer ? Wahrscheinlich nicht oder ....




Ein original 2011er!


----------



## wasp200 (20. Januar 2011)

Was fahrt ihr für Steuersätze an eurem Zesty?

Bin am überlegen mir den Steuersatz:

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=13983;page=2;menu=1000,4,40;mid=180;pgc=0

zu organisieren.

Hat wer "bessere" Alternativen?


----------



## agnes (21. Januar 2011)

den orginalen. deiner defekt? wenn ein neuer, würde für mich nur chris in frage kommen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Januar 2011)

Reset. Hab ich in meinem Froggy auch. Mindestens auf Chris King Niveau und du kannst später alle Ersatzteile einzeln bekommen. Falls du den überhaupt kaputt bekommst.


----------



## wasp200 (21. Januar 2011)

Ich war vom original (an meinem ersten zesty) nicht so überzeugt und mein aktuelles 314er wird jetzt nach und nach umgebaut (hope lrs, pedale, bereifung).

Hope kostet das doppelte vom creek und da ich auch noch bremsen, shifter und einiges andere umbauen will ist mir n king auch too much...

Außerdem gefällt mir der creek - schön schlicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Januar 2011)

Ich hab in meinem 314 das originale Billigteil duch einen Cane Creek 110 ZS ersetzt. Liegt preislich auch schon in der Reset/Chris King Klasse. Ist aber auch super verarbeitet. Und hat 110 Jahre Garantie. Die Lager werdn lose in die Schalen eingelegt und zentieren sich 1a auf den Konen. Mit Cane Creek liegst du schon ganz richtig. Wo sich da die Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Typen bemerkbar machen kann ich nicht sagen.
Also Chris King muss es wirklich nicht unbedingt sein. 

Von den Acros Teilen bin ich jedenfalls nicht mehr überzeugt. Der Acros im Froggy hat gerade mal ein Jahr gehalten.


----------



## L0cke (22. Januar 2011)

Also aus meinen früheren Erfahrungen kann ich aus meiner Sicht sagen, das zumindest bei der S Reihe von Cane Creek ,alle Steuersätze durch die Bank weg sehr gut funktioniert haben, das einzige Manko was ich bei einem billigeren Steuersatz von CC hatte, war das Gewicht, Funktion und Haltbarkeit war tiptop


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Januar 2011)

Wir haben hier auch viele Acros augetauscht. Die muss doch irgendwo mal einer verschenkt haben, so viele gabs davon. Gehalten haben die aber durch die Bank nicht so gut.


----------



## L0cke (23. Januar 2011)

ja Acros find ich auch nicht so toll, bei uns haben sich grad zwei Leuts einen geholt, bin mal gespannt wie die halten, wenn der Lowend Fahrer in kaputt bekommt sprichts eig für die bisherigen Erfahrungen, beim Highend Fahrer würd ichs noch ein bissel verstehen...


----------



## BariSardo (23. Januar 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wir haben hier auch viele Acros augetauscht. Die muss doch irgendwo mal einer verschenkt haben, so viele gabs davon. Gehalten haben die aber durch die Bank nicht so gut.


 
Hallo Papa, welches Modell ist denn im 714 / Modell 2010 verbaut? In der Herstellerbeschreibung steht nur "Alloy Semi integrated" - auf dem Steuersatz ist zumindest von aussen nichts sichtbar.

Sollte man da ein Update in Erwägung ziehen ?


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch ein 714. Bisher habe ich da nichts getauscht, weil der seinen Job eben macht. Semi integrated ist ein Standard.


----------



## wasp200 (23. Januar 2011)

Bei mir wird es auch ein Creek werden! Gibt es da mit der Montage etwas zu beachten? Hab mich vor längerem mal mit dem Wechsel eines Steuersatzes beschäftigt, hab die Datei dann aber verloren.


----------



## slang (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
vielleicht hilfts: http://www.mtb-biking.de/lenkung/steumo.htm

Vor allen Dingen, sauber arbeiten, eventuelle Grate entfernen, beim Einpressen nicht verkanten.
Wenn die Schalen nicht 100% plan zueinander liegen, ist selbst der teuerste Steuersatz relativ schnell hin.
Notfalls lieber zur Fachwerkstatt, die sollten wissen was sie tun, und haben auch das bessere Einpresswerkzeug, als so ne selbstgefriemelte Gewindestange.

slang


----------



## Lutsch (24. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte überlegt an meinem Zesty die Fox Float zu wechseln, da mir diese beim Anbremsen vom Gefühl doch stark in die Knie geht. Würde da eine andere Gabel helfen oder ist das "normal" bei Luftfederung?

Derzeit dachte ich vielleicht an eine Sektor, da diese auch nicht zu teuer sind und hoffentlich von der Performance ähnlich wie die Pike, von der man ja eigentlich nur gutes gehört hat. Leider gibt es ver Sektor noch nicht viele Fahrberichte.
Nur welche? Solo Air oder Coil? Ist jemand schon das Zesty mit einer Coil Gabel und Luftdämpfer gefahren? Ist eine Coil wirklich deutlich besser als eine Luftgabel von der Performance? Meine letzte Stahlfedergabel liegt schon einige Jahre zurück...


----------



## wasp200 (24. Januar 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielleicht hilfts: http://www.mtb-biking.de/lenkung/steumo.htm
> 
> Vor allen Dingen, sauber arbeiten, eventuelle Grate entfernen, beim Einpressen nicht verkanten.
> ...


 

******* sowas hatte ich befürchtet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Januar 2011)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Ich hatte überlegt an meinem Zesty die Fox Float zu wechseln, da mir diese beim Anbremsen vom Gefühl doch stark in die Knie geht. Würde da eine andere Gabel helfen oder ist das "normal" bei Luftfederung?
> 
> Derzeit dachte ich vielleicht an eine Sektor, da diese auch nicht zu teuer sind und hoffentlich von der Performance ähnlich wie die Pike, von der man ja eigentlich nur gutes gehört hat. Leider gibt es ver Sektor noch nicht viele Fahrberichte.
> Nur welche? Solo Air oder Coil? Ist jemand schon das Zesty mit einer Coil Gabel und Luftdämpfer gefahren? Ist eine Coil wirklich deutlich besser als eine Luftgabel von der Performance? Meine letzte Stahlfedergabel liegt schon einige Jahre zurück...


Ich habe auf die Revelation mit 20 mm Steckachse gewechselt (Dual-Air). Der Hauptgrund war bei mir die mangelnde Verwindungssteifigkeit der Fox. Wenn 90 + kg steil bergab wollen, dann muss die Gabel einiges leisten. Das Einknicken der Gabel ist aber auch deutlich besser als bei der Float. Bis 160 mm sehe ich eigentlich keinen Grund mehr für eine Stahlfeder- Gabel. (Evtl. eine höhere Ausfallsicherheit, was nicht dran ist kann auch nicht kaputt gehen)

Bei mehr Federweg ist sicherlich das Fahrergewicht mit von Bedeutung. Ich persönlich bin nach Lyrik und Totem in der Luft-Version kuriert.  Da will ich keine Luft-Systeme mehr haben. Mit der Revelation in der Luft- Version komme ich bestens zurecht. Hat dem Zesty richtig gut getan.

Der Spass ist allerdings nicht gerade kostengünstig. Wenn du die normal Float mit Schnellspannern hast, dann brauchst du auch ein neues Vorderrad. Die Sector bekommst du nur mit 15 oder 20 mm Steckachse. Das Mehr an Verwindungssteifigkeit, was du duch die Steckachse bekommst ist aber auch deutlich spürbar. Da möchte ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Lutsch (25. Januar 2011)

Ich habe an der Gabel QR15, da ist also alles vorhanden. Bezüglich der Kosten bin ich eben auf die Sektor gekommen, zuerst hatte ich auch die Revelation im Kopf. Ist aber auch schon ein deutlicher Preisunterschied zwischen den Gabeln. Ist nur die Frage wie das mit der Performance aussieht zwischen den Gabeln und ob Coil noch besser anspricht und auch weniger Einknickt beim Bremsen.

@ Freizeit-biker
Nutzt du den vollständigen Federweg der Revelation aus, ohne das die beim Bremsen stark Abknickt und trotzdem noch gut anspricht? Kenne mich aber auch nicht mit Dual Air aus, so dass es dort vielleicht mehr Möglichkeiten gibt die besser einzustellen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Januar 2011)

Den Federweg nutze ich ganz gut aus. In wie weit für dich ein Einsacken tolerierbar ist kann ich nicht abschätzen. Da ich nebenbei noch ein Froggy mit Totem bzw Boxxer fahre bin ich da warscheinlich schon etwas unsensibler. 
Die Float RL die in meinem 314 war ist aber schon deutlich schneller duch den Federweg gegangen als die Revelation. War ja ouch ohne Druckstufendämpfung.

Wichtig ist dass die Gabel eine vernünftig arbeitende Druckstufendämpfung hat. Dann wird das schnelle Durchrauschen stark abgemildert. Versuch am besten mal rigendwo eine Probefahrt mit einer Revelation oder Sector zu ergattern. 
Die ganzen Beurteilungen sind halt alle subjektiv.


----------



## swabian (26. Januar 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Die Float RL die in meinem 314 war ist aber schon deutlich schneller duch den Federweg gegangen als die Revelation. War ja ouch ohne Druckstufendämpfung.


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. Januar 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Die Float RL die in meinem 314 war ist aber schon deutlich schneller duch den Federweg gegangen als die Revelation. War ja ouch ohne Druckstufendämpfung.



Vielleicht zu weich abgestimmt...
Meiner kommt selbst mit der Lyrik vorne gut klar. 
Fand die Revelation übrigens ne klasse Gabel ! Deutlich fluffiger als die Float.


----------



## Lutsch (26. Januar 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Vielleicht zu weich abgestimmt...
> Meiner kommt selbst mit der Lyrik vorne gut klar.
> Fand die Revelation übrigens ne klasse Gabel ! Deutlich fluffiger als die Float.



Kann das sein das du gerade vom Dämpfer redest??

Vielleicht schaue ich mich mal um ob ich irgendwo günstig eine Revelation oder Sektor (Coil, SoloAir?) bekommen kann mit QR15.


----------



## surprise11 (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Hab eine Frage zum Carbon - Hinterbau bei den Zestys ab 514....
Gibts eigentlich Probleme, in Bezug auf gebrochene Carbon Rahmen?
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich diesbezüglich nicht gleich das Alu (314 Zesty 2011) nehmen soll.
Möchte in der Zukunft auch kleine Sprünge durchführen (max. 1,5m Drop) sonst nur AM.
Mfg Surprise


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Januar 2011)

Schau dir das hier mal an. Das ist ein Prototyp vom aktuellen Zesty 714 mit Vollcarbonrahmen. Desweiteren hat es auch was mit Fahrtechnik zu tun. Hast du style und kannst das ist das Null Problem. Fällst du wie ein nasser Sack ins flat ist das nicht so gut...Kannst aber nur du selber beurteilen 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD81geRGmwY"]YouTube        - Run de Nicolas Vouilloz sur le Mont Kenya - Urge Kenya[/nomedia]


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. Januar 2011)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Kann das sein das du gerade vom Dämpfer redest??
> 
> Vielleicht schaue ich mich mal um ob ich irgendwo günstig eine Revelation oder Sektor (Coil, SoloAir?) bekommen kann mit QR15.



Oops. Klar. Habe ich nicht richtig gelesen... Dachte der Dämpfer rauscht durch.
Wenn du aufs Gewicht achten möchtest, nimm besser eine Air. 
Stahlfeder ist linearer und sensibler, aber halt ein wenig schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phlipsn (26. Januar 2011)

Hi,

sieht sehr interessant aus!!! Welcher Dämpfer ist das? Bos, schicke Gabel.

mfg
Phlipsn


----------



## surprise11 (26. Januar 2011)

Papa Midnight

Danke erstmal, ich kann mich leider nicht zwischen dem Zesty 514 und dem Spicy 516 entscheiden.
Ich bin 172 cm groß und 74 kg schwer. Also ein Zesty in M - bin ich gefahren, und es hat mir gut gefallen. Mein Einsatzgebiet wäre so ca. 70% AM, wobei ich gerne über jedes Hindernis springe(Max Höhe in der Zukunft so 1,5m), und deshalb Standffestigkeits Probleme sehe. (bin gerade beim beginnen dieses Hobbys)
Kann das Spicy im Gegensatz zum Zesty auch noch "gut" klettern, oder sind da schon gravierende Unterschiede, diese mich zum Zesty zwingen würden.
Mfg Klaus


----------



## swabian (26. Januar 2011)

Hi,

wenn Du Hindernisse oder 1,5m Drops springen willst (sind ja nicht ohne) und dann wahrscheinlich auch mal öfters im Park fahren willst würde ich ein Spicy nehmen!
Richtig aufgebaut wiegt es auch deutlich unter 14Kg und taugt daher auch ganz gut für Touren!
Ich fahre mein Zesty hauptsächlich für Trails und Wege bei uns im Stromberg oder Schwarzwald, wo ich auch sehr weite Strecken zurücklegen muss (über 50Km), ersetzt quasi mein Helius FR und Canyon Nerve XC, fürs Gröbere gibt es Räder die besser taugen, schon von den Winkel und Federelementen, genauso wie Sprünge, es geht zwar, aber Spaß machen tut es mit anderen Rädern wie dem Froggy, zur Not auch Spicy oder einfach mit einem DH Bike

Das Zesty liegt einfach nicht so satt wie ein Bike mit 160mm und mehr und wenn man anfängt Reifen in der Grössenordnung von Muddy Mary oder Ardent/ Highroller aufzuziehen, dann kommt es auf die 300Gramm Rahmengewicht mehr zu Spicy auch nicht mehr an!


----------



## schocos (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo Surprise,

ich muß mich da mal einmischen. Ich habe mit einem Hardhardtail angefangen. Meine ersten Abfahrten waren vielelicht nicht so schnell aber technisch. Strecken die heute mit Freeridern gefahren werden - und was mir nicht gefällt - in der Falllinie. Meine Empfehlung wenn du den Sport sauber lernen willst dann dann bau nicht von Anfang an auf maximalen Federweg sondern lege viel Wert auf deine Fahrtechnik. Für den gelegentlichen Ausflug in den Bikepark stehen für wenig Geld ordentliche Geräte zum Verleih.

Ich habe lange ein anderes Rad mit 130 mm Heck und 150 mm Front gefahren, überlege mir auch für das Zesty die BOS mit 160 mm zu holen. Bei 800 Einkaufpreis kommt man nahe an den Gebrauchtwert der Fox Originalgabel. Mehr Federweg an der Front paßt einfach zu meinem besseren Fahrgefühl mit der höheren Front und in der Regel auch kleinen Sprüngen.


----------



## lugggas (26. Januar 2011)

Bei 800 Euro kommst du nahe an den Gebrauchtwert der Fox Gabel?? Hast du die vergolden lassen ?


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Januar 2011)

surprise11 schrieb:


> Papa Midnight
> 
> Danke erstmal, ich kann mich leider nicht zwischen dem Zesty 514 und dem Spicy 516 entscheiden.
> Ich bin 172 cm groß und 74 kg schwer. Also ein Zesty in M - bin ich gefahren, und es hat mir gut gefallen. Mein Einsatzgebiet wäre so ca. 70% AM, wobei ich gerne über jedes Hindernis springe(Max Höhe in der Zukunft so 1,5m), und deshalb Standffestigkeits Probleme sehe. (bin gerade beim beginnen dieses Hobbys)
> ...



Tja, das "alte" Leid. Diese Diskussion führen wir bei uns im shop jeden Tag. Unterm Strich musst du dich dringend mal auf so ein Rad draufsetzen. M ist auf jeden Fall die richtige Größe für dich. Ich selber fahre ein 714, aber auch eben nur aus dem Grund, weil ich für den bikepark ein Froggy habe. Ein idealer Mittelweg ist eben ein Spicy. Hab hier ne Menge Fahrer, die mit dem 160er bike alle Touren fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (26. Januar 2011)

schocos schrieb:


> gefahren, überlege mir auch für das Zesty die BOS mit 160 mm zu holen. 800 Einkaufpreis kommt man nahe an den Gebrauchtwert der Fox Originalgabel. Mehr Federweg an der Front paßt einfach zu meinem besseren Fahrgefühl mit der höheren Front und in der Regel auch kleinen Sprüngen.



Da liegt glaub auch das Problem, warum sollte ich ein Zesty auf 160mm aufbohren, Dämpfer und Gabel tauschen, evtl. (muss nicht unbedingt zutreffen) ein Bike missbrauchen, für was es wahrscheinlich gar nicht gemacht wurde, wofür es wirklich bessere gibt (z.B. Spicy)!

Das mit der Fahrtechnik mit dem Hardtail erlernen finde ich wirklich ein bisschen veraltet!
Ich bin früher auch den Dalco Trail und die ganzen Dinger mit meinem Rocky Blizzard gefahren, mit einer Mag 21, ich habe es auch überlebt, aber hätte ich zu dieser Zeit ein richtiges Bike gehabt hätte ich gesagt der ist ja bescheuert!

Ich bin auch sehr viele Touren mit 160mm, eigentlich fast alles mit meinem 
Helius FR gefahren, habe halt öfters die Reifen getauscht.
Fahrtechnik wirst Du wahrscheinlich mit dem Spicy besser lernen, weil Dir die Geometrie am Anfang mehr Sicherheit gibt und mehr Fehler verzeiht und Du Dich wahrscheinlich schneller steigern kannst!

Ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, ein Glück gibt es mehrere und Du kannst Dir Deine eigene daraus bilden!

Das Bike vom Nico muss ja nicht unbedingt dem Serienrahmen vom Zesty entsprechen als Prototyp, vielleicht wird das eher mal ein Carbonspicy


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. Januar 2011)

surprise11 schrieb:


> Papa Midnight
> 
> Danke erstmal, ich kann mich leider nicht zwischen dem Zesty 514 und dem Spicy 516 entscheiden.
> Ich bin 172 cm groß und 74 kg schwer. Also ein Zesty in M - bin ich gefahren, und es hat mir gut gefallen. Mein Einsatzgebiet wäre so ca. 70% AM, wobei ich gerne über jedes Hindernis springe(Max Höhe in der Zukunft so 1,5m), und deshalb Standffestigkeits Probleme sehe. (bin gerade beim beginnen dieses Hobbys)
> ...



Probier auch mal ein 42er Rahmen aus. Für technisches Fahren passt das meist besser. 
Ist aber auch abhängig von dem Verhältnis Beinlänge zu Oberkörper..


----------



## surprise11 (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Zum Körper:
172cm Gross
72-74 kg Schwer
Schrittlänge 78cm -  dürfte also ein M sein (46)

  Was darf "heuer" ein 2010 er 516 Spicy denn noch kosten, wenn ich wirklich einen Hammer Preis bekommen würde
Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antworten mfg Klaus


 [FONT="][/FONT]


----------



## schocos (26. Januar 2011)

swabian schrieb:


> Da liegt glaub auch das Problem, warum sollte ich ein Zesty auf 160mm aufbohren, Dämpfer und Gabel tauschen, evtl. (muss nicht unbedingt zutreffen) ein Bike missbrauchen, für was es wahrscheinlich gar nicht gemacht wurde, wofür es wirklich bessere gibt (z.B. Spicy)!
> 
> Das mit der Fahrtechnik mit dem Hardtail erlernen finde ich wirklich ein bisschen veraltet!
> Ich bin früher auch den Dalco Trail und die ganzen Dinger mit meinem Rocky Blizzard gefahren, mit einer Mag 21, ich habe es auch überlebt, aber hätte ich zu dieser Zeit ein richtiges Bike gehabt hätte ich gesagt der ist ja bescheuert!
> ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Januar 2011)

swabian schrieb:


> Da liegt glaub auch das Problem, warum sollte ich ein Zesty auf 160mm aufbohren, Dämpfer und Gabel tauschen, evtl. (muss nicht unbedingt zutreffen) ein Bike missbrauchen, für was es wahrscheinlich gar nicht gemacht wurde, wofür es wirklich bessere gibt (z.B. Spicy)!
> 
> Das mit der Fahrtechnik mit dem Hardtail erlernen finde ich wirklich ein bisschen veraltet!
> Ich bin früher auch den Dalco Trail und die ganzen Dinger mit meinem Rocky Blizzard gefahren, mit einer Mag 21, ich habe es auch überlebt, aber hätte ich zu dieser Zeit ein richtiges Bike gehabt hätte ich gesagt der ist ja bescheuert!
> ...



Das WIRD gar nix mehr, Das IST das 2010er Zesty Serienrad. Das Video ist schon ein bisschen älter.


----------



## surprise11 (26. Januar 2011)

sorry aber ich bräuchte hier noch eine Anwort...


Hallo

Zum Körper:
172cm Gross
72-74 kg Schwer
Schrittlänge 78cm -  dürfte also ein M sein (46)

  Was darf "heuer" ein 2010 er 516 Spicy denn noch kosten, wenn ich wirklich einen Hammer Preis bekommen würde
Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antworten mfg Klaus


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2011)

Sei froh, wenn du überhaupt noch eins findest. Da die Teile 2011 deutlich teuerer geworden sind, waren unsere ratz fatz weg...


----------



## surprise11 (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo

JA ich weiß, trozdem wäre für mich ein Richtwert interessant.


----------



## Jumpstumper (28. Januar 2011)

surprise11 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> JA ich weiß, trozdem wäre für mich ein Richtwert interessant.



Ich fände für ein 10er Spicy 516 2800 nen Hammerpreis, sofern ladenneu. Die Dinger sind verständlicherweise so begehrt, ich denk, wenn man lange genug als Händler wartet kommt jemand der einem auch noch fast die UVP zahlen würde.


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Januar 2011)

Wir haben zwar noch eins für den oben genannten Preis, ist aber L und scheidet somit aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surprise11 (28. Januar 2011)

So jetzt hab ich den Salat, mein Händler hat nur noch ein Spicy 516 S oder L und ein Zesty in M.
Nach der "Norm" wäre für mich ein S oder M Optimal, bzw. merkt "Mann" da einen groben Unterschied? Höhe 4cm und Oberrohr 2 cm Unterschied?! Bin wie gesagt 172 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 78cm  + Gewicht 74kg. Werde die Räder am Di Probe fahren. Zum Problem -ich möchte nicht wegen Liefermangel ein zu kleines Bike kaufen - da würde es ein Zesty werden aber wenn bei meiner Größe auch ein S optimal wäre würde ich dieses nehmen. Fährt jemand mit meiner Größe ein S? auch für Touren (2H)
Noch was habe im i- Net gerade gelesen, das die Schritthöhe ohne Schuhe gemessen wird - stimmt das? 
Mfg Klaus


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Januar 2011)

Mit 1,72 kann der dir nie im Leben ein Spicy in S andrehen! Es sei denn, du sägst dir kurz unterm Knie die Beine ab.


----------



## vitaminc (29. Januar 2011)

Würde ebenfalls behaupten ein S wäre zu klein für 1,72m.

Kann dir davon abraten einen Kompromiss einzugehen, wenn es eben für den Preis nicht erhältlich ist, dann spare oder suche woanderst das für dich "passende" Objekt aus.

Wenn man sich auf ein Spicy eingeschossen hat, ich denke dann sollte man auch nicht einfach das Zesty nehmen, nur weil es zu nem guten Preis erhältlich ist.


----------



## surprise11 (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Wollte eigentlich immer ein Zesty 514, und jetzt werde ich es auch kaufen. Bin mit dem schon öfters gefahren - hab mich einfach in die Geo  + Optik verliebt . Ich hoffe es wird meinen Fahrstil überleben, aber da ich ohnehin sehr viel Waldwege , Trails , Asphalt fahre, ist es rein praktisch gesehen -  die bessere alternative. 
Möchte mich auf diesem Weg nochmals für die nette / kompetente Hilfe bei euch allen bedanken.
Mfg Klaus


----------



## V10pinner (29. Januar 2011)

Gibts noch die "damenversion" ???
bei 1,83m fahr ich einen 45er Rahmen, aber sehr Singletrail/bergab bezogen
geht bergab wies Messer


----------



## swabian (29. Januar 2011)

Bin auch so um die 182cm, fahre auch ein Zesty in M und möchte nicht gegen ein L tauschen

Hab heute mal ein Dtswiss XM 180 Dämpfer montiert und ich muss sagen ich bin positiv überrascht, der Hinterbau fühlt sich viel lebendiger als mit dem Fox an, arbeitet bei gröberem Einsatz deutlich feinfühliger als der Fox sogar ohne durchzusacken!
Der RP2 ist original für meine 72Kg deutlich überdämpft, beim Dtswiss arbeitet der Hinterbau dermaßen frei und so richtig sensibel Enduro like, selbst beim harten Antreten bleibt der Hinterbau bis auf geringe Bewegungen echt neutral!


----------



## surprise11 (29. Januar 2011)

Ach noch ne frage, ist das Zesty eine Kategorie 4 oder 3 (Lt Bedienungsanzeige über 13 cm Dämpfung= ne 4) das heißt, es hat auch einen verstärkten Rahmen bzw ist für alles - sehe ich das so richtig?
Mfg


----------



## wasp200 (29. Januar 2011)

@swabian

mit wieviel mm-Hub fährst du den Dämper? 55 nehme ich an?


----------



## hergie (29. Januar 2011)

swabian schrieb:


> Bin auch so um die 182cm, fahre auch ein Zesty in M und möchte nicht gegen ein L tauschen



Ich mit 1,83 ein XL und möchte auch nicht tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (30. Januar 2011)

wasp200 schrieb:


> @swabian
> 
> mit wieviel mm-Hub fährst du den Dämper? 55 nehme ich an?



Ja!

Wobei sich der Dämpfer auf den letzten Millimeter ein bisschen progressiver anfühlt und irgendwie besser abgestimmt ist


----------



## wasp200 (30. Januar 2011)

Klingt verlockend. Der Dämpfer hat doch auch lockout oder (für  den Fall der Fälle)?

Also von dir ne empfehlung gegenüber dem  original?


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. Januar 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Würde ebenfalls behaupten ein S wäre zu klein für 1,72m.



Fahre mit 171cm ein Zesty in S. 
Würde das nie gegen ein M tauschen. 
Mags alledings gerne technisch und fahre keine Autobahnen.


----------



## neubicolt (30. Januar 2011)

Moin,

stehe gerade kurz vorm Kauf eines Zesty (mein erstes)  

Kann mir jemand schlagende Argumente pro 714 nennen die den enormen Mehrpreis rechtfertigen? Sonst wird es wohl das 514 werden...

RH 50cm für 183cm und 87er Schritt ok?

Gruß


----------



## swabian (30. Januar 2011)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> stehe gerade kurz vorm Kauf eines Zesty (mein erstes)
> 
> ...



Das mit der Grösse ist ja immer die leidige Diskussion, am Besten mal Probefahren oder wenigstens Probesitzen, Du wirst Dich auf die Aussagen hier nicht verlassen können!
Manche fahren mehr technisch und wollen kleinere Rahmen, die Anderen sagen auf keinen Fall ein M....

Wenn Du nicht unbedingt ein Carbon Bike und vielleicht knappe 300 Gramm
sparen willst gibt es keine Argumente


----------



## neubicolt (30. Januar 2011)

Ja eben, für 500g lt. Datenblatt 1400 mehr hinzulegen ist irgendwie heftig. An der Ausstattung kann ich keine gravierdenden Unterschiede feststellen  Zumal das 514 auch noch Platz zum tunen lässt...

Zum Einsatzbereich - sehr tourenlastig, im Sommer steht ne Transalp an, natürlich mit hohem Trailanteil , so im groben mal skizziert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surprise11 (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Kann die Kategorie (1-4) fÃ¼r das Zesty nirgends finden. Lt Lapierre Homep. diese Angaben:

StraÃenrennrad: Rennrad- oder Zeitfahrlenker, Seitenzugbremsen, 700C LaufrÃ¤der
mit 20-25mm Reifenbreite. Kategorie 1
Fitnessbikes: dem Rennrad Ã¤hnlich, aber mit geradem oder leicht gekrÃ¶pftem Lenker.
Kategorie 1
City: gerader oder ergonomisch gekrÃ¶pfter Lenker, 26â oder 28â LaufrÃ¤der,
ausgestattet mit GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger, fester Beleuchtungsanlage und evtl. Schutzblechen.
Kategorie 1 :
*befesti gte Oberfl Ã¤chen ,
die Reifen haben beim
Fahren dauer haften​Boden konta kt.
* 
Crosstrekking: gerader oder leicht gekrÃ¶pfter Lenker, 28â LaufrÃ¤der mit 28-38C
LaufrÃ¤der. Kategorie 2 :
*zus Ã¤tzlic h zu Kate gorie
1 unbefesti gte
Schotterstra SSen oder
-we ge, die Reifen haben
beim Fahren dauer haften​Boden konta kt
* 
Cross-Country MTB: gerader oder leicht gekrÃ¶pfter Lenker, 26â LaufrÃ¤der mit dicker
Bereifung, V-Bremsen oder Scheibenbremsanlage, nur Vorderradfederung oder
Vollfederung mit moderatem Federweg am Hinterbau (bis 130mm) Kategorie 3 :*
zus Ã¤tzlic h zu Kate gorie
2 alle Arten von
Unter grund , die Reifen
kÃ¶nnen wÃ¤hrend
der Fahrt kur zzeiti g
Boden konta kt verlieren​aber KEINE SPRÃNGE.
* 
Free Ride, Enduro, Downhill, Dirt MTB: dicke, bis sehr dicke Bereifung, gekrÃ¶pfte, sehr
stabile Lenker, groÃe Federwege (Ã¼ber 130mm), fÃ¼r aggressiven Fahrstil. All diese
FahrrÃ¤der haben verstÃ¤rkte Rahmen. Kategorie 4 : *Alle Arten des Fahrens
* 


Welche Kategorie ist nun das Zesty?!
Mfg Klaus


----------



## vitaminc (30. Januar 2011)

> Fahre mit 171cm ein Zesty in S.
> Würde das nie gegen ein M tauschen.
> Mags alledings gerne technisch und fahre keine Autobahnen.



Bin 1,83m und fahre das Zesty in L - und musste die Sattelstütze tauschen, da mir die Original-Stütze zu kurz war. Da das Zesty eher grundsätzlich "tourenlastig" eingestuft werden kann, würde ich einem Fahrer mit mehr technischen Ambitionen vielleicht eher zum Spicy raten?


----------



## en_masse (30. Januar 2011)

@ surprise:
140 mm Federweg => also Kategorie 4

Aber wieso willst das wissen?

Einteilung würde ich eher nach dem primären Einsatzzweck gliedern:

Zesty - AM
Spicy - Enduro
Froggy - Superenduro bis Freeride

P.S: Bin 1,84 und Fahre mein Zesty auch in L


----------



## hergie (30. Januar 2011)

Die neue Saison steht vor der Tür, also müssen neue Teile ans Bike. 
Ich will mir einen neuen LRS zulegen, da mir der Original Mavic Crossride zu schwammig ist (2009er Zesty 314)
Ich denke da an Hope Pro 2 Naben und ZTR Flow Felgen oder an den DT Swiss EX 1750. Sind die DT Naben/der LRS wirklich soviel besser, dass der fast doppelte Preis gerechtfertigt ist?
Zumal ich mir eine andere Gabel mit einer 20mm SA holen möchte und beim HOPE das Umrüstkitt von Schnellspanner auf SA dabei ist. 
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem LRS?


----------



## sun909 (30. Januar 2011)

hergie schrieb:


> Die neue Saison steht vor der Tür, also müssen neue Teile ans Bike.
> Ich will mir einen neuen LRS zulegen, da mir der Original Mavic Crossride zu schwammig ist (2009er Zesty 314)
> Ich denke da an Hope Pro 2 Naben und ZTR Flow Felgen oder an den DT Swiss EX 1750. Sind die DT Naben/der LRS wirklich soviel besser, dass der fast doppelte Preis gerechtfertigt ist?
> Zumal ich mir eine andere Gabel mit einer 20mm SA holen möchte und beim HOPE das Umrüstkitt von Schnellspanner auf SA dabei ist.
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem LRS?




Schau mal ins Laufradforum, da findest du viel dazu.


Die Hope ist m.E. ein Verbrechen an deinen Mitfahrern  sprich deutlich lauter als die DT (s. youtube).

Gruesse


----------



## wasp200 (30. Januar 2011)

Preis/Leistung gibt es nichts günstigeres als die Hope Hoops um ca. 330 Euro!

Was individuell aufgebautes mit Hope ProII-Naben, z.b. AlexRims-Felgen (Supra 30, FR 30) und Sapim Laser/D-Light-Speichen kommt auf ca. 470  (Freie Farbwahl bei Nippel und Nabe)

Die EX 1750 gab es mal für 499 bei bike-components! kosten aktuell aber etwas mehr glaube ich! = bei dem Satz kann man bei div. Internet-Händern immer Ausschau halten


----------



## wasp200 (30. Januar 2011)

Fährt jemand eigentlich eine RS Pike an seinem Zesty?

Könnte günstig ne 409er bekommen. Fährt die jemand?


----------



## Lutsch (1. Februar 2011)

Kennt einer den Dämpferhub am Zesty (Fox Float R)? Sind das 200x55 oder 200x57. Habe einen Rahmen aus 2009.

@swabian
Das mit dem XM180 hört sich interessant an. Meinen Fox finde ich etwas unsensibel sobald es etwas schneller wird (~ >25km/h) und kleine Schläge kommen, wie z.B. durch kleine Steine die halb aus dem Boden raus schauen. Hast du noch weitere Erfahrungen mit dem DT sammeln können, auch wenn dieser noch nicht lange eingebaut ist?


----------



## surprise11 (1. Februar 2011)

Hab heute das Zesty 514 in M und Spicy 516 in S probiert. Das Spicy 516 scheint mir irgendwie nicht "Sehr" zu klein zusein. Im Stand stehen meine Allerwertesten minimal an der Stange an - wie soll das beim M passen? Lt meiner Größe 172 mit schrittw. 79 cm wird ja ein M empfohlen?! Ellbogen mit Faust geht genau zwischen Sitz und "Lenker". Wenn ich also einen etwas längeren Vorbau nehme, und den Sitz 2 cm nach hinten verschiebe müsste es ja passen oder?! Wie verändert sich die Geo? Zesty passt vom Gefühl auch gut, nur kann ich aufgrund der Sitzposition nur schwer vergleichen. Beim Zesty sind die Hände vom Gefühl doch eher gestreckt?! (Sollen die leicht abgewinkelt sein oder nicht)
Wie wirkt sich die Geo aus wenn ich das Spicy umbauen würde?! (negativ)
Mfg Klaus


----------



## wasp200 (4. Februar 2011)

Hy Leute!

Nachdem mich meine Verbesserungs/Tuning-Gedanken nicht mehr los lassen hätte ich da ein paar Fragen:

Ich würde mir gern ne optisch passende Gabel(in schwarz) in mein Zesty 314 einbauen!
Voraussetzungen: 20mm Steckachse, Funktion/Ansprechverhalten sollte der Fox in Nichts nachstehen!

Hätte mir mal folgende Kandidaten ausgesucht: RS Pike, RS Sektor, DT Swiss EXC 150.
Wie denkt ihr über Stahlfedergabeln im Zesty? Die Pike mit Stahlfeder wäre derzeit ja ein echtes Schnäppchen. Die Sektor gäbe es in beiden Varianten? Bin auch für andere Tipps offen.

Im gleichen Zug würde ich viell. gleich mal einen anderen Dämpfer versuchen. DT XM 180, M 210 oder nen X-Fusion(wäre nicht so teuer wenn er Mist wäre). Dämpfer sollte zumindest Lockout haben( ja ich weiß, dass der Hinterbau ist eh fast antriebsneutral) aber dennoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schocos (4. Februar 2011)

Hi Wasp,

ich muß ja als alter Bomber Fan noch die Marzocchi mit ins Spiel bringen. X-Fusion Dämpfer sind günstiger aber kein Vergleich zum Fox.
Habe vorher in einem Nicolai den X-Fusion gefahren, der dort eher sehr straff und bockig gearbeitet hat. Dagegen funktioniert der Fox im Lapierre Hinterbau wie Sahne und ich stehe auf den OEM Dämpfer. Endlich mal Teile am Rad die aufeinader abgestimmt Sind und nicht zusammengewurschtelt wie beim letzten Custom Rad.


----------



## wasp200 (4. Februar 2011)

Die 44 würde mir ja gefallen aber als RC3 leider relativ teuer? bin nur vor Jahren mal die Z1 auf meinem freerider gefahren.
Dämpfer ist nicht fix. Habe aber auch schon einiges positive über andere Dämpfer gehört unter anderem von X-fusion.


----------



## neubicolt (5. Februar 2011)

Moinsen,

hab mal eine Frage zur Reifenwahl.

Ich bekomm bald ein Zesty 714 und würde beim Händler gleich andere Reifen aufziehen lassen. Ich dachte an Nobby Nic 2.25 tubeless...oder welcher Allrounder hat sich hier bewährt für Transalp/Touren/Trails?

Gruß


----------



## swabian (5. Februar 2011)

Hi,

also der Cougar vom original 714 vorne hat echt klasse Grip, die Seitenstollen
sind etwas weicher als beim Nobby Nic, bei Nässe ist er auch besser, würde ich behalten, hat deutlich besseren Grip als der NN, rollt auch gut am Vorderrad!
Das Gewicht ist auch OK für ein Tubeless, wiegt 680 Gramm!
Hinten fahre ich ein NN 2,35 TL ready 2011, wiegt 590 Gramm!
Beim anderen Laufradsatz fahre ich die neuen Fat Albert Trailstar 2,4 vo!


----------



## agnes (6. Februar 2011)

fahre seid geraumer zeit den rubber queen. zuvor auch immer den nn. seid der queen weiß ich nun was wirklich guter grip bedeutet. ist halt die frage was du brauchst?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Februar 2011)

Mein RP3 Dämpfer aus dem 2010er Zesty ist inzwischen kräftig am schlürfen. Zugstufendämpfung muss ich fast ganz zu drehen, bevor eine Wirkung einsetzt. Da ist wohl Luft ins Dämpfungsöl geraten.
Jetzt eine Frage: Lohnt sich das Sch...geld für einen Dämpferservice? Oder ist das noch ein Gewährleistungfall?
Bevor ich das Gled für einen Dämperservie ausgebe kann ich mich auch gleich nach eier Alternative umschauen.
Liegen eigntlich Erfahrungen mit andern Dämpfern vor?


----------



## wasp200 (7. Februar 2011)

Ein paar Posts weiter oben/vorne wurde ein DT Swiss XM 180 eingebaut, welcher gut funktionieren dürfte!


----------



## lugggas (7. Februar 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Mein RP3 Dämpfer aus dem 2010er Zesty ist inzwischen kräftig am schlürfen. Zugstufendämpfung muss ich fast ganz zu drehen, bevor eine Wirkung einsetzt. Da ist wohl Luft ins Dämpfungsöl geraten.
> Jetzt eine Frage: Lohnt sich das Sch...geld für einen Dämpferservice? Oder ist das noch ein Gewährleistungfall?
> Bevor ich das Gled für einen Dämperservie ausgebe kann ich mich auch gleich nach eier Alternative umschauen.
> Liegen eigntlich Erfahrungen mit andern Dämpfern vor?



Ist bei meinem Float R auch so.
Hatte ihn auf Garantie beim Service. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt hat er aber wieder geschlürft. Dämpfung war dann auch alles andere als konstant. Jetzt ist er wieder auf Garantie bei Toxo, mal schaun, wie lange er diesmal läuft. Sollte er dann aber wieder schlürfen, kommt was anderes her, weil ich nicht einsehe, das Ding nach jeder Woche einzuschicken. Ich werf gerade einen Blick auf den Monarch mit Push-kit. Hoffentlich entscheidet sich TF, das Ding zu vertreiben. Ansonsten halt in den USA bestellen...


----------



## Lutsch (7. Februar 2011)

Kennt einer die benötigte Einbaubreite für den Dämpfer am Zesty 2009? Ich hatte meinen Fox mal mit einem Messschieber gemessen und komme da auf 19,0mm bzw. 25,4mm. Wenn ich im Netz suche finde ich aber nur Buchsen für 25,4mm und nicht für 19,0mm. Es gibt Buchsen mit 18,8mm, allerding ist die Frage ob dort dann nicht schon zuviel Spiel vorhanden ist.

@swabian
Hast du noch weitere Infos zu dem XM 180? Weiterhin zufrieden? Wie ist das Ansprechverhalten? Mein Float R Dämpfer kommt mir nämlich nicht gerade sensibel vor, insbesondere wenn es schneller wird, auch bei >25% Sag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Februar 2011)

19 und 25,4 stimmen genau.


----------



## Lutsch (7. Februar 2011)

Schonmal gut zu wissen das die 19 und 25,4 richtig sind. Kann ich denn die Buchsen 18,8 nehmen oder muss ich mir jemanden suchen der mir die abdrehbaren auf das Richtige Maß bringt?? Zweiteres könnte eher schwer werden...


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Februar 2011)

Bitte nichts unter Maß verbauen. Du machst deine Wippe kaputt.


----------



## rappelkiste (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich würde gerne mal schauen ob ich ein paar Lapierre - Teile zwecks Gewichtsreduktion ersetzen kann...

Daher folgende Frage:
Hat vllt. jemand die Gewichte der folgenden Teile gemessen? (verbaut am 2011 514er oder auch anderen Modellen)
- Steuersatz 
- Vorbau XM 31.8x80mm
- Syncros Sattelstütze FL 31.6x350
- Lenker 30x680 2011

Ich hab leider noch keine gescheite Waage, sonst hätte ich die Teile selber gemessen 

Gruß Ralf
PS Die "großen/schweren" Teile sind schon erleichtert...


----------



## yumyum (14. Februar 2011)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## slang (14. Februar 2011)

Hi,
verbaut am 314er Zesty, Modelljahr 2010:
Lenker 318g
Vorbau 117g
ob das jetzt baugleiche Teile sind mußt du aber selbst rausfinden.

slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rappelkiste (15. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank 

Dann werd ich mal schauen


----------



## rappelkiste (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
da ich ja die Frage nach den Gewichten gestellt habe...

Ich hab mir jetzt eine Waage besorgt und nachgemessen 

Sattelklemme: 43,5g
Fizik Gobi XM: 278,5g
Syncros SS  : 219,5g
Vorbau        : 119g  mit Käppchen und Schraube 131g
Lenker         : 284g   (es war noch ein Klebestreifen für die Lenkerhalterung der 720i verbaut) ~4g ???
Ergon GP1    : 169,5g (S)

Gruß Ralf

PS Ich hab natürlich auch Fotos davon gemacht, falls die erwünscht sind


----------



## slang (17. Februar 2011)

Sauerei 
meine Sattelklemme wiegt 46g, und da ich mir da ein kleines Messingplätchen statt des Kunstoffeinsatzes reingelgt habe, jetzt wahrscheinlich sogar fast 50g 

Dafür war das Gewicht des Vorbaus natürlich komplett, also mit Schrauben. 

slang


----------



## slang (17. Februar 2011)

sorry, Doppelpost
slang


----------



## MikeYankee (18. Februar 2011)

Vor allem das Gewicht des Fizik Gobi ist immer wieder interessant!
Angegeben mit 229 gr.
Meiner wiegt auch 273gr.
Satte Toleranzen was?


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Februar 2011)

Gobi gibts ja einige verschiedene. Ist ja nur ein Oberbegriff für eine ganze Serie.


----------



## swabian (18. Februar 2011)

Hi,

am meisten Gewicht sparst Du, wenn Du nur den Rahmen verwendest und den Rest in die Tonne oder in der Bucht verklopfst!

Vor allem die Laufräder sind bleiern, beim 2011er der Antrieb mit der überschweren 36er SLX Kassette (367 Gramm im Vergleich zu Recon 9 fach Ti 11.32 179 Gramm) welche man meiner Meinung eh nicht braucht oder aber ein Balance Künstler im Standfahren ist bei 22-24 Zähne vorne, beim Lenker sind über 100 Gramm drin, Sattel SLR TT z. B. echte 140 Gramm mit KCNC Ti Prolite Stütze nochmal 90 Gramm aber in 400mm Länge!
Aber jetzt kommt das eigentliche Problem, was bist Du bereit zu bezahlen für 500 bis 700 Gramm!

Ach ja nicht zu vergessen die schwere XT Kurbel mit 867 Gramm einschl. Innenlager!


----------



## MikeYankee (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo Papa,

Fizik Gobi XM kyium, angegeben mit 229gr, wiegt tatsächlich 273 gr.
Das sind gute 20% mehr, das finde ich schon dreist!


----------



## rappelkiste (18. Februar 2011)

Hi,
wichtig ist doch nur das Endgewicht... und das passte mit der Herstellerangabe überein 

Jetzt mit kompl. XT, leichtem LRS und Schmolke DH sind wir dann schon bei ~11,5kg  (für knapp 150mm nicht so schlecht)

Umstellung auf XTR und/oder anderweitiger Komponenten kann auch nochmal 500g bringen - aber das wird dann nochmals richtig teuer


----------



## agnes (18. Februar 2011)

naja ob 12kg oder 12,5kg macht den braten auch nicht fett. vom preis her finde ich xt bzw. sram x9 perfekt.

@rappelkiste   was hast du für eine gabel verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rappelkiste (18. Februar 2011)

Hi,
ich hab mich auch etwas gewundert, aber mein Messschieber sagt 150mm --> also Float 150mm (ist so von LP gekommen) 

oder ich mach was falsch 


Ralf


----------



## vitaminc (19. Februar 2011)

@rappelkiste
Leicht ist nicht alles, haltbar und passend muss es sein.

Gerade bei nem Sattel würde ich weniger auf das Gewicht achten, lieber das der Po zum Sattel passt. 

Welches LRS hast Du verbaut?


----------



## swabian (19. Februar 2011)

Hi,

also 11,5 Kg wirst Du wahrscheinlich ohne größeren Aufwand nicht schaffen, eher so 11,8 bis 12 Kg (Habe ja das 714 2011 und bin gerade bei 11,4 bis 11,5 Kg und das mit leichten Teilen und Laufräder, eigentlich alles ausgetauscht bis auf den Rahmen, Vorbau und Gabel).

Ja die Standrohre messen zwar 150mm aber ohne Luft zusammengeschoben bleiben immer noch 7-8mm übrig!
ich habe sie noch nicht zerlegt um nachzusehen und auch noch keine echte 150er gemessen, da wäre jetzt zum Vergleich echt interessant!


----------



## rappelkiste (19. Februar 2011)

swabian schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ---schnipp ---
> 
> ...



Hi,
du hast vollkommen recht.. Ich hab gerade mal Luft abgelassen und es bleiben tatsächlich noch 5mm bis zur Krone 

bez. Gewicht: meins hatte mit XT genau 12kg (ohne Pedale) Nur mit LRS + Lenker + anderem Sattel bin ich schon bei 11,4.

@vitaminc Crest mit A-hub


----------



## neubicolt (19. Februar 2011)

Moinsen,

ich bekomme demnächst mein 714 von 2011. Wollte mal fragen wo Lapierre  Rahmenschutz verbaut hat, und wo es sich lohnt welchen nachzurüsten? Womit am besten? Ist mein erster Carbon-Rahmen 

Gruß


----------



## agnes (19. Februar 2011)

jepp mit den lrs kann man am meisten raus holen. naja ich sehe das mit dem gewicht eh nicht sooo eng. bei mir kommt ja eine hope m4 bremse dran...laut gewicht ein unding^^ aber bremsen tut sie perfekt. also sch... drauf.

@neubicolt glückwunsch zum 714. hast dir ein schickes bike gekauft. bei lapierre ist doch schon folie drauf an den stellen.


----------



## swabian (19. Februar 2011)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> bez. Gewicht: meins hatte mit XT genau 12kg (ohne Pedale) Nur mit LRS + Lenker + anderem Sattel bin ich schon bei 11,4.
> ...



plus Pedale plus ca. 300 Gramm 


Die Crest mit A Hub ergeben natürlich einen schönen LRS


----------



## neubicolt (20. Februar 2011)

Brauch mal dringend eure Hilfe!!!

Ich kann nirgends was zu den Einstellungen von Gabel/Dämpfer im Manual meines Zesty 714 finden. 

Welchen Luftdruck würdet ihr bei 80kg ohne Ausrüstung empfehlen???

Gruß


----------



## slang (20. Februar 2011)

Dafür hat man doch den SAG-Indikator bzw an der Gabel den kleinen Gummiring.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (20. Februar 2011)

gibt von fox eine liste. sry finde die grad nicht. vielleicht hat ja jemand die zur hand.


----------



## rappelkiste (20. Februar 2011)

Hi,
ich fahre 6Bar an der Gabel und 11Bar am Dämpfer mit 86kg... Ich mag es aber sehr fluffig  (ich bin bei beiden ca. bei 30%)

Nimm einfach einen Messschieber oder Lineal und setzt dich auf dein Bike und mess den SAG. Im Verhältnis zum möglichen Hub hast du dann den SAG. Ist es zuviel (pumpen) - zu wenig (ablassen) ... Damit kannst du aber rumspielen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Smudo08 (20. Februar 2011)

Hi. Die Liste von Fox sollte auf deren Webhelppage zu finden sein.

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html

mfg


----------



## tob07 (20. Februar 2011)

Hi an alle!

habe es schon mit der Suchfunktion probiert, finde es aber auf die schnelle nicht (bin mir zwar fast sicher dass es irgendwo schon steht , aber kann mir einer die Dämpfereinstellung der neuen 2011 Zestys sagen? So mit Velocity tune, Rebound tune und Boostvalve tune?

Vielen Dank für die Mühe!!
Grüße!!


----------



## swabian (20. Februar 2011)

tob07 schrieb:


> Hi an alle!
> 
> habe es schon mit der Suchfunktion probiert, finde es aber auf die schnelle nicht (bin mir zwar fast sicher dass es irgendwo schon steht , aber kann mir einer die Dämpfereinstellung der neuen 2011 Zestys sagen? So mit Velocity tune, Rebound tune und Boostvalve tune?
> 
> ...



Schau mal ein paar Seiten weiter vorne, da habe ich genau die Tunes beim 714 2011 aufgeführt!
Weiß es jetzt nicht mehr auswendig, da ich momentan einen Dtswiss verbaut habe!


----------



## tob07 (20. Februar 2011)

swabian schrieb:


> Hab mich gewundert, daß bei dem PR2 kein Aufkleber für C Tune drauf ist,
> nur Boost Valve Kammer (wird Stickstoffkammer sein), R Tune, Velocity Tune welches sich nur bei Plattform auswirkt!
> Hab auch schon mit Toxoholics telefoniert und lt. Auskunft kann man den Dämpfer in der Compression nicht verändern, nur die anderen Parameter was drauf stehen, also gehe ich mal davon aus, daß sie am Kolben und an den Shims nichts ändern.
> Werde mir mal eine Stickstoffnadel bauen und mal probieren, nur mit den blöden 3/8" Shims welche man nirgends bekommt ist halt wieder so ein Ärgernis.



Hast du das gemeint?
Kann natürlich echt sein dass ich mich total blöd anstelle, aber wie ist denn nun die Einstellung beim RP2?
Wie bist du denn mit dem DT zufrieden? Machen sich die 55mm Hub irgendwie bemerkbar?
Bin nämlich auf der suche nach nem anderen Dämpfer..

Vielen Dank nochmal für deine Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (21. Februar 2011)

was stimmt mit dem rp richt?


----------



## swabian (21. Februar 2011)

tob07 schrieb:


> Hast du das gemeint?
> Kann natürlich echt sein dass ich mich total blöd anstelle, aber wie ist denn nun die Einstellung beim RP2?
> Wie bist du denn mit dem DT zufrieden? Machen sich die 55mm Hub irgendwie bemerkbar?
> Bin nämlich auf der suche nach nem anderen Dämpfer..
> ...




Hi,

soweit ich noch weiß Velociti F (firm)
Rebound S (slow) oder m (medium)
Boost Valve 225 PSI
Kammer High Volume

Also der Fox hat auch nicht mehr Hub, bzw. setzt nicht mehr Hub frei!

Der Fox ist bei meinem Gewicht von knappen 72 Kg total überdämpft in der Zug- und Low Speed Druckstufe, er geht einfach nicht aktiv zu Werke, der Dtswiss hingegen ist viel lebendiger und aktiver, das Fahrwerk reagiert auf jeden Kiesel, fast wie ein Enduro, fühlt sich nach deutlich mehr Federweg an, natürlich auch aktiver beim Pedalieren, aber dank Kinematik nicht störend!


----------



## tob07 (21. Februar 2011)

nein nein,
Mit dem RP wird schon alles stimmen 
ich habe ja noch den Float R in meinem Bike und habe jetz überlegt eben etwas aufzurüsten wie in den neuen Zestys, hatte nur etwas Sorge wegen des OEM Tunes..

@swabian
Super super nett, vielen Dank!
Naja, jetzt weiß ich zwar noch nicht was ich mache, hielt meinen R nämlich auch nicht für Hypersensibel, weiß aber ja nicht ob der RP da vorteile bringt, oder doch besser ein DT..
Ich wiege allerdings etwas mehr, so 82kg sollten es mit allem schon sein.
Also ist der RP sensibler als der R?

beste Grüße


----------



## tob07 (21. Februar 2011)

So, also, neuer Dämpfer muss her  
Finde den RP2 an den neuen Zestys echt super, also soll es vielleicht so einer werden, aber auch die neuen Rock shox sind toll. Was muss ich denn nun genau beachten?
Also Einbaulänge und Hub ist klar, High volume sollte er auch sein, aber was hat das jetzt eigentlich mit diesem Übersetzungsverhältnis auf sich (das steht bei den neuen Monarch Dämpfern auf der Rock shox Homepage)
Wie wichtig sind diese inneren Settings, rebound, velocity und Boostvalve tune? Oder kann ich einfach jeden x-beliebigen Dämpfer nehmen?

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## lugggas (21. Februar 2011)

rock shox bietet verschiedene tunes bei den dämpfern an. Diese sind nach dem Übersetzungsverhältnis gegliedert. Du brauchst also für ein bestimmtes ÜV einen bestimmten Tune. Da gibts bei RS eine Tabelle, in der das zu erkennen ist. Die tunes unterscheiden sich eben in der Dämpfung.
An sich wäre es natürlich ratsam, sich an die Tabelle zu halten, allerdings kann dir niemand sagen, ob das auch deinen Erwartungen entspricht. 

Mein Float R ist auch ziemlich bockig, scheint aber erstmal nach dem zweiten Service innerhalb einer Woche dicht zu sein. 
Bei meinen 75 kg finde ich ihn nicht wirklich überdämpft, eigentlich ganz im Gegenteil. Anfangs spricht er zwar schlecht an, rauscht aber bei Sprüngen recht schnell durch den Federweg. Wird irgendwann auch mal gegen einen neuen ersetzt. Dazu warte ich aber noch Erfahungsberichte zum neuen monarch plus bzw zum Push-Kit für den monarch ab.


----------



## tob07 (21. Februar 2011)

Super vielen Dank!
Kannst du mir sagen wo ich diese Liste finde?
Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## lugggas (21. Februar 2011)

z.B bei bike mailorder beim monarch


----------



## tob07 (21. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß, ich schon wieder  , aber kann mir einer sagen was der Compression tune am 514 von 2011 is? Das hat ja noch den Dämpfer ohne Boost Valve oder?

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle die mir hier behilflich sind!!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Februar 2011)

So, 
Ich werde jetzt mal etwas experentierfreudig und werde den X- Fusion O2 RCX als Ersatz für den schlrüfenden Fox Float einbauen. 
Bestellt ist er bei Reset- Racing. Da passt aus meiner Erfahrungen mit Steuersätzen auf jeden Fall der Service. Die liefern auch direkt mit den passenden Distanzhülsen nach Vorgabe. 
Der Dämpfer soll Mitte bis Ende März verfügbar sein. 
Wenn der erste Test gelaufen ist werde ich näheres berichten. 

Zum Thema High Volume Luftkammer: wenn einem der Dämpfer zu schnell duch den Federweg rauscht, dann wirkt eine vergrösserte Luftkammer kontraproduktiv. Siehe diverse Umbauten des DHX 5.0 Air

Mit 90 kg fand ich den Float von der Dämpfung im Zesty sehr gut. nur dass die Fox Dämpfer in letzter Zeit scheinbar häufig dazu neigen luft in die Ölkammer zu ziehen. --> der Dämpfer schlürft, und aus ist es mit der Dämpfung. Ruck-zuck wird aus einem ausgewogenen Fahrwerk ein Schaukelpferd.


----------



## lugggas (21. Februar 2011)

das mit den fox Dämpfern scheint mir auch so. Hieß es nicht, sie hätten die Probleme mit der Kälteempfindlichkeit der Dichringe geregelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (21. Februar 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> So,
> Ich werde jetzt mal etwas experentierfreudig[...]



Warum denn genau den Dämpfer?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Februar 2011)

lugggas schrieb:


> Warum denn genau den Dämpfer?


Weil man an für sich recht wenig negatives von dem Dämpfer liest. Im allgemeinen gelten die X-Fusion Dämpfer als sauber verarbeitet und unauffällig.
Ausserdem werde die Teile von Reset vertrieben und geserviced. Und da weiss ich, dass ich vom Servcie her an der richtigen Adresse bin. 
Der Meister Köhn stellt an seine egenen Produkte ja auch sehr hohe Qualitätsansprüche. 

Der Rest wie gesagt: experementierefreudig halt.


----------



## agnes (22. Februar 2011)

was kostet das gute stück?


----------



## wasp200 (22. Februar 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Weil man an für sich recht wenig negatives von dem Dämpfer liest. Im allgemeinen gelten die X-Fusion Dämpfer als sauber verarbeitet und unauffällig.
> Ausserdem werde die Teile von Reset vertrieben und geserviced. Und da weiss ich, dass ich vom Servcie her an der richtigen Adresse bin.
> Der Meister Köhn stellt an seine egenen Produkte ja auch sehr hohe Qualitätsansprüche.
> 
> Der Rest wie gesagt: experementierefreudig halt.



Habe  mir selbiges überlegt. - kommt aber vorher noch ne andere Gabel . N erfahrungsbericht wäre Klasse!


----------



## lugggas (26. Februar 2011)

So, nachdem mein Dämpfer jetzt innerhalb von wenigen Wochen zum dritten Mal Richtung Toxo unterwegs ist, hab ich langsam keine Lust mehr auf das Teil. Der X-Fusion macht wirklich einen guten Eindruck, allerdings gibts recht wenig "Innereien" zu sehen. Ansonsten würden auf meiner Liste noch Monarch bzw Monarch Plus stehen. Manitou an sich auch, dann müsst ich mir aber erst wieder Buchsen anfertigen lassen, was auch etwas nervig ist. 

Naja, erstmal schaun, ob ich diesmal vll einen neuen Dämpfer bekomme, oder das Teil wahrscheinlich nach zweimal fahren wieder bei denen landen wird.


----------



## agnes (26. Februar 2011)

ist ja doof mit dem dämpfer. da würde ich mir mal den x-fusion schon mal kaufen^^ geht zwar fix bei toxo. aber man kann ja immer ne zeit lang nicht fahren.

mal was anderes. bei mir steht eine neue kasette an. jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich auf 10*3 wechsel.  lohnt sich der wechsel auf 30 gänge? konnte leider noch keins fahren. wir haben ja im sauerland verdammt steile berge.


----------



## lugggas (26. Februar 2011)

meiner meinung nach nicht. Was willste dann fahren? Vorne ein 22er als kleinstes KB und hinten ein 36er Ritzel? Damn, da muss schon was verdammt steiles her^^

Ich fahr gerade 1*9, reicht mir für hier eigentlich aus. Nur für lange und steile Pässe in den Alpen würde es evtl etwas kritisch werden.

Ja bei Toxo geht zwar relativ fix, aber bringt mir auch nichts, wenn der Dämpfer danach in der gleichen Zeit, wie er weg war, wieder kaputt ist 
Außerdem muss ich dann immer erst wieder das Rad zu meinem Händler bringen usw...Hab das Geld für einen neuen Dämpfer gerade leider in die Reverb gesteckt. Hat sich zwar an sich total rentiert, aber jetzt muss ich halt erstmal darauf hoffen, dass das Ding wenigstens mal so lange hält, bis ich mir was neuen holen kann...Student und so


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Februar 2011)

Ich fahr am Zesty z.Z 22/36 vorn und 11/34 hinten. Im Froggy hab ich zur Hammeschmidt seit ein paar Wochen 10-fach 11/36. 
Mit einem Kampfgewicht von über 17 kg ist 22/36 bei langen steilen Passagen schon ganz angenehm. Aber, dann ist man schiebend genau so schnell. 

Nach der Erfahrung mit dem Froggy werde ich das Zesty wohl auch auf 10-fach umbauen wenn das Ritzelpaket Schrott ist. Dann aber vorn auf 24/38 und hinten auf 11-36. Auf 3- fach kann ich mit der Entfalung dann allemal leben. Da wird 3-fach wirklich überflüssig.


----------



## Richi2511 (27. Februar 2011)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich bekomme demnächst mein 714 von 2011. Wollte mal fragen wo Lapierre  Rahmenschutz verbaut hat, und wo es sich lohnt welchen nachzurüsten? Womit am besten? Ist mein erster Carbon-Rahmen
> 
> Gruß



Was meinst mit Rahmenschutz? Folie unter den Schaltzügen und Unterrohr? Folie ist nirgends drunter, scheuern tuts aber an sehr vielen Stellen, ich habe bei mir im Geschäft speziell fürs Unterrohr und die Schaltzüge Carbon Folie zugeschnitten, die wir normal für die Fahrzeugvollverklebung verwenden. Hält perfekt und ist einfach zum verkleben. Die Folie ist "dick" genug, dass dem Rahmen nichts passiert und trotzdem so dünn, dass es sich in alle möglichen Sicken und Unebenheiten einarbeiten lässt.





http://kreative-beschriftungen.de/app/download/4374230302/Carbon.jpg








Kannst bei mir bestellen
Grüße Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schocos (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo Phillip,

habe im Forum schon öfters die Frage gestellt, aber jetzt bin ich wohl beim Fachmann.
Ich habe ein Zesty 514, und hätte den Hinterbau gerne anders gestaltet. Kannst du dir vorstellen, den Hinterbau mit einer Folie zu gestalten, bzw. den ganzen Rahmen ?


----------



## Richi2511 (27. Februar 2011)

Im Prinzip ist das schon möglich. Du musst nur bedenken, dass die Folie immer irgendwo aufeinander trifft. Sprich du wirst (natürlich an den am wenigsten sichtbaren Stellen) einen kleinen Folienstoß bzw. eine kleine Überlappung haben. Wenn du den Hauptrahmen bekleben lassen willst wird man beim Steuerrohr evtl. an den Schweißnähten eine Überlappung anbringen müssen, kann man aber erst definitiv sagen wenn man mal an den "nackten" abgebauten Rahmen rankann und die Folie probeweise anlegen kann. Hier wird es evtl. noch Stöße geben und die ganz tiefen Sicken muss man evtl. frei lassen:



 


Je nachdem ob du den ganzen Rahmen einpacken willst oder nur Teile davon. Schriften, Logos, Linien etc. kann man danach natürlich beliebig anbringen. 
Hier einige der möglichen *Farben* für die Vollverklebung.
meld dich einfach mal per pn
Grüße Philipp


----------



## agnes (1. März 2011)

stehe ja kurz davor mir eine hope m4 zu akufen. nun sehe ich die gibt es auch in black.
brauche dies bezüglich mal eure meinung. passt die vom schwarzen her zum 2010/514? bin mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2011)

Eloxalteil-Kits fÃ¼r Zesty komplett â¬ 59,-
Bitte angeben, ob Carbon- oder Aluhinterbau.


----------



## hergie (4. März 2011)

@ papa: 

Kann ich auch nur ein rotes schaltauge bekommen? 
Das Original hat es nicht so über den Winter geschafft


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2011)

Schaltaugen haben wir für alle Modelle in allen Farben. Bitte mit voller Adresse und PN an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siers1 (4. März 2011)

Äh,$ kann es sein das mein Zesty 914 sowieso schon rote Schrauben am Hinterbau hat????


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2011)

Ja klar. Wieso?


----------



## L0cke (10. März 2011)

morgen sind die Lager da, dann poste ich ein paar Kefüs, so lange ein paar Bashguards von mir für User

Alle sind 5mm dick und sollten auch dicke Aufsetzer aushalten, könnt z.B. Soso79 fragen was er von seinem Bash hält .

Loba C 36t




Loba H 36t




Loba RF 36t




Loba RF 36t "Zabone"




hier noch ein Loba mit Lapierrelogo, wie in der User Soso79 fährt:


----------



## Multisurfer (12. März 2011)

Hi Zesty-Gemeinde,

wollte euch mal mit Fotos meines Zesty 714/2010 "beglücken" (wenns mit dem Bilderhochladen klappt). Ist mein 3.Zesty nach einem 314er/2008 und einem 714/2009. Von letzterem hab ich auch die XTR-Kurbel und den Carbonlenker übernommen, um dem Hersteller-Downgrading zu begegnen.







[/url] 

 


[/url[/IMG]

Ansonsten ist es upgedatet mit Talas 150er Gabel, Ergon-Griffe, Kindshock (ohne FB, wollte ursprünglich je nach Terrain leichte Alustütze mit Zweitsattel fahren) , bequemen Format-Sattel und 2,4er Nobbys.

Das Teil macht richtig Laune und ist viel spritziger als die mit alter Geo. Wenn ich die 2011er Preise sehe bin ich froh, 2010 günstig zugeschlagen zu haben.

Ich wünsch euch allen eine schöne Saison!


----------



## agnes (12. März 2011)

schick schick....wie fährt es sich mit der 150er gabel? wollte ich bei meinem auch mal im sommer versuchen. aber eine 160er auf 150 traveln.


----------



## wasp200 (13. März 2011)

Sieht fein aus!

Erfahrungen zur Gabel würden mich auch interessieren, da für meines auch eine neue Gabel ansteht!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. März 2011)

Zur 150er Gabel kann ich ein bisschen was beisteuern.
Ich habe im letzten Jar sehr schnell die Float RL im 314 durch eine Revelation Dual Air mit 20mm Steckachse ersetzt. Das hat das Bike mächtig aufgewertet. Das Mehr an Federweg ist unbedeutetend. Aber der Gewinn an Stabilität in steilen Bergabpassagen ist enorm. Kein Vergleich mit der labberigen Fox mit Schnellspannern.
Bei der Revelation kann man schon von Lenkpräzision sprechen. Bei der Fox war das in steilen Begabstücken eher mit Schwimmen vergleichbar.


----------



## L0cke (13. März 2011)

psssssssssssst Freizeit-biker, das ist ne Fox, die kann nicht schlecht sein


----------



## Multisurfer (13. März 2011)

Zur Rückfrage Talas 150

Ich hab keinen Vergleich zu anderen Marken/Modellen in Sachen Lenkpräzision etc. 

Mein Ansatz war und ist, dass ich mit 178cm Größe, M-Rahmen und hohem Lenker händlingorientiert, aber sehr bequem "tourig" bei CTFs etc. unterwegs sein kann und dennoch einen Mosel-Weinbergweg hoch komme. Ich weiss, geht alles auch mit Fahrtechnik, ich sitze aber nicht gerne mehrere Kilometer auf der Sattelspitze;-)
Ansonsten hat die Talas wie wohl alle, solange sie neu ist (ist meine 2.), noch ihre Sensibilitätsprobleme beim Ansprechen, insbesondere aber beim Rückstellen auf maximales Ausfedern ohne Belastung. Das sollte sich aber nach der Einfahrzeit und Feinabstimmung legen. Oder man investiert einen 1000er statt 500 Euronen in eine 2011 mit Kashima-Coating, die soll ja diesbzgl. besser sein. Wäre mir aber zu viel und auch die  neue 120-150er Abstufung find ich nicht ideal.


----------



## wasp200 (13. März 2011)

Bei mir ist die Entscheidung noch nicht durch welche Gabel es wird!

Schwarz ist Voraussetzung, Am liebsten mit QR20 aber wenn nicht auch ok. Dachte nicht, dass man das so spürt im Vergleich!?

Meine Favoriten derzeit: RS Revelation RLT TI Dual Position Air, Fox Talas 2010 (Open Bath) mit 15mm-Spanner oder DT Swiss EXM 150(wobei ich nicht weiß ob Launch-Control das richtige ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (13. März 2011)

Hat die Recon am 2010er 214 ne Steckachse?


----------



## matzewaidelich (13. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Zesty 314 oder 514, hat da jemand etwas für mich.??!! Kann gebraucht sein oder einen guter Händler.
Preislich dachte ich an bis zu 1900 euro.
Bitte melden. 
WICHTIG


----------



## agnes (13. März 2011)

genau das gefühl hatte ich heute auch bei einer sehr steilen abfahrt. das fühlte sich so schwammig an. bin dann fast mit schrittgeschwindigkeit den berg runter.

naja für mich käme eher die lyrik in frage. naja nicht alles ist von fox schlecht^^


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. März 2011)

Lyrik im Zestry? Ist das nicht etwas arg viel Federweg? Das wären 30 mm mehr Federweg, aber auch Einbauhöhe. Das wird dann wohl etwas chopperartig, oder?


----------



## lugggas (13. März 2011)

naja lyrik gibts ja auch mit 160. Außerdem will er sie traveln. Aber sie baut selbst mit 150 mm noch höher als eine 150er Rlvn.


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. März 2011)

Fahre schon seit ein paar Monaten eine Lyrik SA auf 150mm getravelt im Zesty.
Das Bike hat dadurch zwar etwas zugenommen läuft bergab dadurch deutlich spurstabiler.
Die Revelation Dual Air mit 20mm Achse hatte ich auch schon probiert...
die war bzgl. Ansprechverhalten um Welten besser als die original Fox, jedoch für mein Geschmach nicht steif genug.
Muss dazu sagen, dass ein Spicy zu meiner Fahrweise eigentlich besser passen würde.... guter Rahmentest !


----------



## Rockshock (16. März 2011)

Hallo Zesty-Fans.

Habe in der aktuellen "MTB-Bravo" (Mountain-Bike) den Test über AM-Bikes gelesen und war etwas erstaunt bzw verunsichert. Beim Test der Verwindungssteifigkeit  des Lenkkopfes schnitt das LP Zesty 514  (sehr) schlecht ab. Es erreichte nur einen Wert von 55 Nm (laut dem "Labortest") (Verwundert hat mich, dass es als einziges mit dem Corratec, in einem grösseren Rahmen 50cm/L getestet wurde?!). Als "Nicht unkritisch" wurde dieser Nm-Wert von den Autoren/Testern festgehalten. Mich hat das auch etwas enttäuscht, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass mit dem neuen konifiezierten Steuerrohr mehr Steifigkeit erreicht werden sollte. Wie waren dann bitteschön die 2010er Modelle??....
Mich würde jetzt sehr eure Meinung interessieren. Was denkt ihr darüber? Ein Problem oder in der Praxis unbedeutend? Vielleicht hat jemande auch Werte von 2010 Modellen parat.
Also her mit eurer Meinung und evtl. Erfahrungen!
Grüsse


----------



## swabian (16. März 2011)

Also ich bin noch kein Zesty 514 in L gefahren, nur ein 514 in M, einzig negatives was mir auffiel war die Gabel!
Ich würde mal behaupten, daß die Steifigkeit von den Meisten nicht negativ wahrgenommen wird, nur die Steifigkeit und Fahrleistung der Gabel (hatte mal kurz eine 36er Fox Float getravelt auf 145mm und die war im Vergleich echt ein Meilenstein und in meinem 714 eine Bereicherung).


----------



## Jockelmatz (16. März 2011)

@ Rockshock
vielleicht nutzen Dir diese Zahlen, die ich mal v.d. MB-Redaktion Anfang 2009 bekommen habe:

[FONT=Helvetica, Verdana, Arial]Marke/Modell[/FONT]Lenkkopf in Nm/°Tretlager in N/mm[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]   
  [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, Verdana, Arial]Lapierre 914  [/FONT]60,2              119[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]   
  [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, Verdana, Arial]Lapierre 314[/FONT]   83,5              139,4

Damals habe ich mir trotzdem ein 714 gekauft und war happy damit.
Jetzt fahre ich ein Ibis Mojo, das kommt in der Presse noch schlechter weg in Sachen Steifigkeit. Merkwürdig - mich stört's wieder nicht!

o.k. - ich wiege ja auch nur 100 kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (16. März 2011)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> @ Rockshock
> vielleicht nutzen Dir diese Zahlen, die ich mal v.d. MB-Redaktion Anfang 2009 bekommen habe:
> 
> [FONT=Helvetica, Verdana, Arial]Marke/Modell[/FONT]Lenkkopf in Nm/°Tretlager in N/mm[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]
> ...





ja die Tests halt und fox baut sowieso die besten Fahrwerke, nur komisch daß so viele unzufrieden sind!


----------



## Rockshock (16. März 2011)

Wow, die Werte waren damals ja noch besser als heute. Wie geht das denn?
Danke schonmal für die Antwort.


----------



## EinStift (16. März 2011)

Mit Geld und einem guten Draht zur BIKE


----------



## Rockshock (16. März 2011)

Ähm...?!?! Hier versteht auch jeder was er wil.
 Ich meinte, wie es sein kann, dass die neuen Modelle mit konifiziertem Steuerrohr, schlechtere Werte zeigen wie ältere Modelle.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (16. März 2011)

So viel zur Übertraugung von Labor- Messwerten in die Praxis.
So lange wie da an der Front weiter so labberige Gabeln verbaut werden, ist ein Messwert der Rahmensteifigkeit am Steuerrohr einfach völlig nebensächlich. Die Gabel ist einfach viel weicher als der Rahmen.


----------



## Rockshock (17. März 2011)

ok, das klingt plausibel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (17. März 2011)

Und am Ende hat das Bike ja trotzdem ein "sehr gut" bekommen. Nur der HR-Reifen wird bemängelt, was auch so typisch Bike-Zeitschrift ist. Das am einfachsten, kostengünstigste und bei den meisten wahrscheinlich auch als erstes getauschtes Bauteil, erhält total große Aufmerksamkeit. 
Mich wundert das bei so 5000 Karbonhulen nicht mal so ein Urteil kommt ala " Fahrtest nicht möglich, weil keine Pedale mitgeliefert...Urteil: Mangelhaft"

Grüße,
slang


----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. März 2011)

Warum lest Ihr diese Test überhaupt noch? 
Spätesten seit dem letzten Bremsentest haben die Zeitschriften ja wohl stark disqualifiziert. (XTR- IceTech Scheiben)

Wer, ausser einem Anfänger kauft schon ein Bike mit den Original Reifen, wenn sie Ihm nicht gefallen? Da wird jeder vernünftige Händler die Reifen austauschen, wenn sie einem nicht gefallen.


----------



## Rockshock (17. März 2011)

Ganz klar. Bin einer Meinung mit euch. Vorallem, das mit den Reifen oder sonstiger Kleinigkeiten. Ich würde den Mantel auch als erstes tauschen... Ich kann nur dieses Ergebnis, rigendwie nicht richtig einordnen. Die anderen getetesteten Räder hatten eben eine deutlich bessere Lenkkopfsteifigkeit....
Ich wollte mir gern ein Zesty 314 2011 kaufen und muss zugeben, da jetzt etwas skeptisch zu sein, auch wenn ich prinzipiell die Tests und Beurteilungen kritisch sehe. 
Grüße


----------



## agnes (17. März 2011)

ich würde da nicht sooo viel wert drauf legen. wo findet man schon was von einem defekten rahmen. ich habe bisher von 2 in deutschland und 5 in frankreich gelesen. mal abgesehen von den verkaufszahlen. 

zum thema bike...ich verstehe die ganzen test auch nicht. lese die bike dennoch gerne wegen den reisetipps. canyon baut laut bike nur super bikes^^


----------



## hergie (17. März 2011)

bei der bike muss die kausalität zwischen der quantität der werbeanzeigen und dem testergebnis beachtet werden ;-)


----------



## schocos (17. März 2011)

Freue mich über jeden tread zum Lapierre Zesty, eigentlich wollte ich mal wieder was zum Rad selbst lesen. Um das Thema Bike Test abzuschließen. Ich hatte beruflich mit beiden Seiten zu tun. Hersteller und Journalisten. Die Hersteller sagen selbst dass sie mit mehr Inseraten besser in den Tests abschneiden. Ich als Mitarbeiter eines Lieferanten habe einen Tetsbericht zu meinem Produkt schriftlich bei einer Zeitschrift kritisiert. Der Redakteur des Artikels hat mir geantwortet und mir war schnell klar dass das Ergebnis das er in der Zeitschrift niedergeschrieben hatte, vorher gar nicht getestet noch recherchiert sein konnte. Aus !

Ride on und schreibt mehr Erfahrungen von und mit Eurem Zesty. Ihr seid die besten Tester. Schocos


----------



## Rockshock (17. März 2011)

lol.... keine Ahnung, ob die Bike genauso ist, aber die Mountain-Bike ist schonmal eine echte "MTB-Bild ;-)! Daher auch der Test. Denke, die nehmen sich da aber nichts!


----------



## agnes (17. März 2011)

ich bin von meinem immer noch mehr als begeistert. heute würde der schlechte sattel durch einen sq lab 611 active getauscht. man spürt direkt eine besserung.

mal eine frage zur dämpfung. rebound muss ja durch das rote rad verändert werden. gibt es da auch einen spürbaren ausgang?


----------



## L0cke (17. März 2011)

die bemängeln ja auch mal das die Kefü nicht richtig funktioniert, kein Wunder wenn die falsch eingestellt wird....


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. März 2011)

agnes schrieb:


> ich würde da nicht sooo viel wert drauf legen. wo findet man schon was von einem defekten rahmen. ich habe bisher von 2 in deutschland und 5 in frankreich gelesen. mal abgesehen von den verkaufszahlen.
> 
> zum thema bike...ich verstehe die ganzen test auch nicht. lese die bike dennoch gerne wegen den reisetipps. canyon baut laut bike nur super bikes^^



Wer so viel Werbung schaltet MUSS ja gute bikes bauen. Klingt doch logisch. Äh...

Bike lesen, um ein paar Neuigkeiten zu sehen, MBR lesen um GUTE Tests zu lesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (18. März 2011)

Back to topic!
Hier mal mein Zesty im aktuellen Aufbau.


----------



## vitaminc (18. März 2011)

@hergie
Da kriegt man einfach nur Lust aufs Rad zu steigen


----------



## agnes (18. März 2011)

ist der rahmen in M ?

zur welcher sattelklemme könnt ihr mir raten? zur zeit würde ich den tune würger nehmen.


----------



## hergie (19. März 2011)

@ vitaminc: genau DAS werde ich auch gleich machen ;-)

@agnes: Nein, der Rahmen ist XL.


----------



## vitaminc (19. März 2011)

@hergie 
Würde ich auch gerne, aber es regnet 
Aber morgen wird es voraussichtlich trocken und sonnig, da werde ich das Zesty dann auch Gassi fahren


----------



## Rockshock (19. März 2011)

Hey Zestygemeinde

Mal ne Frage: Wie "wichtig" haltet ihr eigentlich eine 15 mm Steckachse im Gegensatz zu den herkömmlichen Schnellspanner? Ein merklicher Unterscheid oder eher nicht?
Grüsse
Andre


----------



## lugggas (19. März 2011)

15 mm kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber bei den 20er Achsen merkt man schon ein Plus an Steifigkeit!


----------



## Bikedude001 (19. März 2011)

lugggas schrieb:


> 15 mm kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber bei den 20er Achsen merkt man schon ein Plus an Steifigkeit!



Finde ich auch. Denke, dass die 15mm Achsen ähnlich der 20mm sein werden.


----------



## lugggas (19. März 2011)

wenn man sich die mechanik anschaut, sollte ne 20er doch nochmal ein ganzes stück steifer sein! Aber wie gesagt, gefahren bin ich die 15er noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. März 2011)

Ich hab die originale Float RL mit Schellspannachse im 314 ganz schnell gegen eine Revelation mit 20mm Steckachse ausgetauscht. 
Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Wenn man das Zesty auch in technisch anspruchsvollem Gelände bewegt, würde ich auf jeden Fall eine Steckachsgabel empfehlen.

Ich hab mir bisher nur eine DT Gabel mit 15mm Achse angeschaut. Da wird die Achse nur eingeschraubt und auf der rechten Seite nicht kraftschlüssig geklemmt wie z.B. beim Maxle System. Von daher würde ich der 20mm Achsen mehr Stabilität zutrauen. Ob man das in der Praxis merkt?


----------



## agnes (19. März 2011)

fÃ¤hrt sich die reva besser? mich stÃ¶rt es so langsam auch beim zesty das die gabel schlecht arbeitet. mÃ¼sste doch nach ca. 800km schon eingefahren sein oder?

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...gabel-QR-20--150-mm--weiss---Modell-2011.html

fÃ¼r 540â¬ kann man ja da nicht viel falsch machen.


so nun werde ich die zweite tour fÃ¼r heute starten^^


----------



## Rockshock (19. März 2011)

Ok, schonmal Danke für eure Antworten. Bei mir steht die Frage im Raum Zesty 314 oder 514? Das 314 gefällt mir rein optisch besser, aber möchte dann wegen der 15 mm Achse nicht gleich viel Geld für eine neue Gabel ausgeben. Das 514 hat gute, solide Parts, ich bin aber leider kein Fan von weißen Rahmen..Klar, die Entscheidung kann mir keiner Abnehmen..;-) Dahermeine Frage, ob man eben den Unterschied tatsächlich so merkt....?!

Grüsse
Andre


----------



## vitaminc (19. März 2011)

@Rockshock
Wenn Du sowieso beabsichtigst einige der Parts zu tauschen, dann sollte das 314er als grundsolide Basis reichen. Wenn dir das 314er auch preislich besser passt, dann verstärkt das sogar noch die Kaufentscheidung dafür.

Für mich kam das 514er in Frage aufgrund der besseren Systemlaufräder und einiger anderer Parts die mir besser gefallen haben. Zudem steh ich auf weiße Räder, da sieht man den Dreck so schön 

Getauscht habe ich ein paar Originalparts dennoch schon.


----------



## Rockshock (19. März 2011)

Auch eine Idee Danke für die vielen Anregungen!


----------



## wasp200 (19. März 2011)

swabian schrieb:


> Bin auch so um die 182cm, fahre auch ein Zesty in M und möchte nicht gegen ein L tauschen
> 
> Hab heute mal ein Dtswiss XM 180 Dämpfer montiert und ich muss sagen ich bin positiv überrascht, der Hinterbau fühlt sich viel lebendiger als mit dem Fox an, arbeitet bei gröberem Einsatz deutlich feinfühliger als der Fox sogar ohne durchzusacken!
> Der RP2 ist original für meine 72Kg deutlich überdämpft, beim Dtswiss arbeitet der Hinterbau dermaßen frei und so richtig sensibel Enduro like, selbst beim harten Antreten bleibt der Hinterbau bis auf geringe Bewegungen echt neutral!


 
Hallo Swabian!

Hast du schon weitere Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer sammeln können?? Dein erster Post zu dem XM 180 war ja durchaus positiv!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (20. März 2011)

Fahre die ganze Zeit mit dem Dtswiss und kann eigentlich nichts negatives feststellen, fährt sich im Anfangsbereich deutlich aktiver, stört mich wenig, ist dafür aber supersensibel!
Ganz selten greife ich zum Lockout, auch nur im Wiegetritt auf Asphalt oder glatten Schotterpisten!
Für meine Gewichtsklasse und für meinen Geschmack einfach die bessere Wahl und als Zubrot noch 100 Gramm leichter!
Ich weiß nicht wie er sich im schweren Gelände verhält, hatte noch keine Möglichkeit zu testen, habe aber für den Zweck auch andere Räder aber in den Liteville ist er ja auch ein vergleichbarer eingebaut!


----------



## schocos (20. März 2011)

@ Rockshock, habe noch XT Original Laufräder aus dem 514. Absolut Jungfräulich. Falls du dich entschieden hast und Interesse, ich mache dir einen Spitzenpreis. Bitte PN.


----------



## agnes (22. März 2011)

da mir hinten immer die luft raus geht, werde ich eine neue felge bestellen. hinten ist doch eine 135er mit 12mm verbaut oder?

bzw. was kann man ansonsten verbauen?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. März 2011)

Das Zesty hat Standart Ausfallenden. Ist richtig. Aber was hat eine undichte Felge mit der Nabe zu tun? Willst du dir ein neues Laufrad besorgen?
Frag mal den Händler deines Vertrauens. Der sollte dir, wenn die Nabe noch OK ist, sicher eine neue Felge einspeichen können.


----------



## agnes (22. März 2011)

ne kommt direkt eine hope naben ran^^ ztr flow plus hope pro 2.


----------



## Lutsch (23. März 2011)

Weiß einer was für ein Steuersatz im Zesty 214 von 2011 verbaut ist?
Die haben ein tapered Steuerrohr und ich habe vielleicht noch eine 1 1/8" Gabel die man dort einbauen könnte. Nun stellt sich die Frage ob man dies kostengünstig machen kann, ohne direkt den Steuersatz tauschen zu müssen gegen einen Reduziersteuersatz. Ich habe im Netz einen Gabelkonus gesehen (z.B. FRM) für 1 1/8" --> 1,5". Ist nur die Frage ob sowas möglich ist, da es doch wahrscheinlich sehr stark vom verbauten Steuersatz abhängt.

Habt ihr eine Idee oder Erfahrungen mit dem Thema gemacht?


----------



## sub-xero (23. März 2011)

So, nun will ich auch mal meinen Senf zum Lapierre Zesty 514 dazugeben. Ich fahre das Bike seit 18 Monaten und bin sehr zufrieden.

Testberichte interessieren mich generell nicht, da ich anzweifle, dass die Tests wirklich objektiv sind, und weil jeder auf andere Kriterien Wert legt. Wenn man sich für ein Bike entscheiden will, sollte man sich draufsetzen und ausprobieren, und nicht irgendwelche Bike-Zeitschriften lesen.

Also nochmal zum Zesty: Ich fahre das Bike komplett mit Originalteilen, sogar die Pedale sind die Original-Käfigpedale. Einzig den Sattel habe ich getauscht (ich verwende gerne auf allen meinen Rädern den gleichen Sattel) und die Tubeless durch Nobby Nic ausgewechselt.
Ich habe das Bike wirklich hart rangenommen. Von verblockten S3-Trails bis hin zu grobem Schotter/Geröll und Wurzeln. Drops und Sprünge mache ich damit nicht.

Der Rahmen ist klasse, sehr durchdacht und ausgewogen, und in Details erstklassig verarbeitet (man muss sich nur mal die Verlegung der Bremsleitungen und Bowdenzüge anschauen). Geometrie passt ideal zu meinem Körperbau. Federgabel könnte etwas steifer sein, aber das war nicht wirklich ein großes Manko.


----------



## agnes (24. März 2011)

passen die avid machtmaker mit der rx1?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. März 2011)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...1---The-One-MY10-fuer-X-9---X-0-Trigger-.html

Meinst du so etwas? Die Schelle passt auch an die RX1


----------



## L0cke (24. März 2011)

agnes schrieb:


> passen die avid machtmaker mit der rx1?



nein,da die Schrauben bei Formula weiter auseinander sitzen als bei Avid, sind zwar nur 1-2mm, aber das reicht aus, damit Avid Matchmaker nicht bei Formula passen. aber die die der Freitzeitbiker gepostet hat passen dagegen an die RX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (24. März 2011)

mist...jetzt habe ich doch die falschen bestellt. vielen lieben dank für die info.


----------



## tom-orrow (25. März 2011)

Hallo,

brauche kurzfristig Rat zum *Zesty 214*. Muß mich innerhalb der kommenden 3 Tage entscheiden, ob ich das 2010 er Modell aus Abverkauf nehme. Sprengt trotzdem mein Budget dieses Jahr.

Habe eigentlich ein 300  billigeres Auslauf - Cube AMS oder sowas kaufen wollen. Händler setzte mich auf das mir unbekannte Zesty im Größe L und überraschte mit Sitzkomfort- so nicht erwartet.

1. Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis gegenüber XC- Fully für Freizeit- Trail & Tourenfahrer im Mittelgebirge? Das Konto hat leider einen absoluten Stand, nicht relativ...)

2. Gibt bei den Anbauteilen keine absoluten Exoten mit späteren extremen Ersatzteilkosten, weil nur über Lapierre zu kaufen?
(Kurbel, Lager,... ?)

3. Hat das Ritzelpaket Z=34 oder Z=32 ? Händler wollte sich nicht festlegen

4. Größe M oder das L?
Bin laut Lapierre- Liste mit ca 175 bis 176 cm (78kg) "auf der Schwelle".
Hier im Forum geht der Trend Richtung "eher das Kleine".
Habe beide Größen probiert. M ist bißchen wendiger, verspielt, L ist sehr komfortabel (Habe etwas Ärger mit Lendenwirbel, deswegen Abschied vom HT). Vielleicht M mit anderem Vorbau? (z.B. 2 cm höher, 2 cm länger oder so)
Hat zufällig jemand selbe Körpergröße und Tip?

5. Ist das Rad an sich so gut daß mittelfristig der Einbau hochwertigerer Anbauteile eine Option ist, falls bei mehr Erfahrung gewünscht? 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. März 2011)

tom-orrow schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> brauche kurzfristig Rat zum *Zesty 214*. Muß mich innerhalb der kommenden 3 Tage entscheiden, ob ich das 2010 er Modell aus Abverkauf nehme. Sprengt trotzdem mein Budget dieses Jahr.
> 
> ...


Was für eine Frage an die Lapierre Gemeinde? Was ausser einem Ja kannst du hier erwarten? 


> 2. Gibt bei den Anbauteilen keine absoluten Exoten mit späteren extremen Ersatzteilkosten, weil nur über Lapierre zu kaufen?
> (Kurbel, Lager,... ?)


Das einzige "Exotische" ist der BB30 Standard für das Innenlager. Aber das ist so weit verbreitet, das es schon wieder nicht Exotisches mehr hat.





> 3. Hat das Ritzelpaket Z=34 oder Z=32 ? Händler wollte sich nicht festlegen


Mit ein bisschen Verhandlung tauscht er dir mit Sicherheit auf die Gewünschte Kassette.





> 4. Größe M oder das L?
> Bin laut Lapierre- Liste mit ca 175 bis 176 cm (78kg) "auf der Schwelle".
> Hier im Forum geht der Trend Richtung "eher das Kleine".
> Habe beide Größen probiert. M ist bißchen wendiger, verspielt, L ist sehr komfortabel (Habe etwas Ärger mit Lendenwirbel, deswegen Abschied vom HT). Vielleicht M mit anderem Vorbau? (z.B. 2 cm höher, 2 cm länger oder so)
> Hat zufällig jemand selbe Körpergröße und Tip?


Das mit Körpergrösse vergleichen ist immer eine Krücke. Dazu sind die Vorlieben/Gewohnheiten zu unterschiedlich. Wenn du vom Hardtail kommst, und das schon ein bisschen älter ist, dann würde ich dir eher zum M raten. Die Bikes sind durchweg im Oberrohr etwas kürzer geworden. Und dann ist es halt ein All Mountain und kein CC Bike mehr. Da musst du dich erst dran gewöhnen. Nimm es nicht zu lang. 





> 5. Ist das Rad an sich so gut daß mittelfristig der Einbau hochwertigerer Anbauteile eine Option ist, falls bei mehr Erfahrung gewünscht?
> Danke im Voraus!


An meinem Zesty 314 sind inzwischen nur noch wenige Teile Original. Der Rahmen ist eine traumhafte Basis mit sehr viel Potential.  
Nach einem Jahr eher Enduro als All Mountain Einsatz sind noch alle Lager in 1a Zustand. Nur der verbaute Steuersatz war bei mir relativ schnell kaputt.  

Da machst du sicherlich nix verkehrt.


----------



## vitaminc (26. März 2011)

@tom-orrow

Wollte mir damals auch das CUBE kaufen, bin es auch einige Male gefahren, und einige im Bekanntenkreis fahren auch ein AMS Pro. Sind alle durch die Bank sehr zufrieden, ist auch ein tolles Bike. Es gibt daher kein Schlechter oder Besser im Vergleich zu Lapierre, sondern das Gschmäckle und Bauchgefühl muss entscheiden. Der Rahmen von Lapierre ist sicher etwas außergewöhnlicher, und insgesamt sind die Lapierres nicht so häufig im Wald und in den Bergen vorzufinden, daher kann man sagen, dass Lapierre eher der Exote ist im Vergleich zu CUBE, die man ja an jeder Ecke sieht. Ob das eine Rolle für dich spielt, musst Du entscheiden.

Ich habe mich damals in das Grunddesign vom Zesty 514 verknallt, also musste es das werden, egal ob die Parts jetzt besser oder schlechter im Vergleich waren, da sich diese sowieso nach Belieben tauschen lassen. 

Bei 175/176 würde ich tendenziell zu M raten. Ich fahre bei 183/184 die L Variante, und habe hier und da durchaus meine Probleme mit dem Wendekreis.


----------



## agnes (26. März 2011)

dachte schon, wäre zu blöd mit dem wendekreis. aber da es dir nicht anders geht wird es wohl so sein^^ ah ich habe jetzt auch ein sq lab sattel...ein wahre wohltat für das hintere teil. danke für den tipp. aso ist ein 611 active mit 14cm geworden.


----------



## sub-xero (26. März 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wollte mir damals auch das CUBE kaufen, bin es auch einige Male gefahren, und einige im Bekanntenkreis fahren auch ein AMS Pro. Sind alle durch die Bank sehr zufrieden, ist auch ein tolles Bike. [...]



Das Cube ist sicherlich ein gutes Bike. Ich habe damals auch erst so eins im Auge gehabt, bevor ich das Zesty 514 probegefahren bin. Ich persönlich fand die Geometrie vom Zesty wesentlich gefälliger und besser, das hängt aber wirklich auf von den eigenen Proportionen ab. Ansonsten hat mich der Rahme vom Zesty einfach überzeugt. Der ist bis ins Detail durchdacht und erstklassige Qualität. Da sieht man schon einen deutlichen Unterschied zum Cube-Rahmen.


----------



## L0cke (26. März 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Bei 175/176 würde ich tendenziell zu M raten. Ich fahre bei 183/184 die L Variante, und habe hier und da durchaus meine Probleme mit dem Wendekreis.



es hat halt einen flacheren Lenkwinkel gegenüber dem Cube, Kettenstrebe dürft auch nen Tick länger sein als üblich, daher größerer Wendekreis


----------



## vitaminc (26. März 2011)

> dachte schon, wäre zu blöd mit dem wendekreis. aber da es dir nicht  anders geht wird es wohl so sein^^ ah ich habe jetzt auch ein sq lab  sattel...ein wahre wohltat für das hintere teil. danke für den tipp. aso  ist ein 611 active mit 14cm geworden.



Ja, der sqlab passt bei mir auch bestens, finde es auch gut, zuvor den Sitzknochen abmessen zu lassen. Mir hat man sogar angeboten den Sattel mitzunehmen und wieder zurückzugeben wenn er nicht taugt. Ich finde genau so muss es auch sein, denn ein Sattel muss einfach probegefahren werden, am Besten mal 2-3 Stunden am Stück, erst dann kann man endgültig entscheiden ob es der richtige Sattel ist.
Ich bin froh über den sqlab, ich denke meine Weichteile freuen sich auch. 



> Das Cube ist sicherlich ein gutes Bike. Ich habe damals auch erst so  eins im Auge gehabt, bevor ich das Zesty 514 probegefahren bin. Ich  persönlich fand die Geometrie vom Zesty wesentlich gefälliger und  besser, das hängt aber wirklich auf von den eigenen Proportionen ab.  Ansonsten hat mich der Rahme vom Zesty einfach überzeugt. Der ist bis  ins Detail durchdacht und erstklassige Qualität. Da sieht man schon  einen deutlichen Unterschied zum Cube-Rahmen.



Du fährst sogar das gleiche Zesty, quasi 514 2009er Modell. Ein paar kleinere Macken hat mein Oberrohr leider schon, aber ingesamt ist der Rahmen einfach superschön.

Ob der Zesty-Rahmen grundsätzlich dem Cube-Rahmen in Sachen Qualität überlegen ist, das mag ich nicht beurteilen, aber der Zesty Rahmen ist aufjedenfall außergewöhnlicher. Einige meiner Bikefreunde könnten nichts mit dem Zesty anfangen, da sie grundsätzlich auf Flaschen angewiesen sind. Die haben stellenweise 2 Flaschen am Rahmen. Ich fahre grundsätzlich mit Trinkrucksack, daher tangiert mich die fehlende Option nicht. Aber natürlich ist das auch ein Kriterum für die Auswahl eines Bikes.

Es muss auch nicht unbedingt eine begrenzte Auswahl zwischen Lapierre und Cube stattfinden, ich bin u.a. auch schon ein Specialized Stumpjumper probegefahren, gefällt mir ebenso gut. Es gibt sehr viele gute Bikes da draußen!


----------



## agnes (26. März 2011)

ich muss gestehen, das ich das zesty nur wegen dem rahmen gekauft habe. diese form gfällt mir zu 100%. bei mir sollte es erts ein spicy werden aber da ich viele touren fahre, reichten mir die 140mm. ka wie es dir dabei geht tom-orrow aber ich bin glücklich wenn ich den rahmen sehe^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tob07 (26. März 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> An meinem Zesty 314 sind inzwischen nur noch wenige Teile Original. Der Rahmen ist eine traumhafte Basis mit sehr viel Potential.



@Freizeit-biker

hast du eigentlich noch die original Gabel an deinem Zesty, habe in deinen Bildern gesehen dass du ne Float verkauft hast, und da du von Enduro-Einsatz geschrieben hast.. Hast du auf was "dickeres" umgerüstet? Ne Fox 36 z.B? Bin nämlich selbst am Überlegen in diese Richtung..


----------



## tuubaduur (26. März 2011)

tom-orrow schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> brauche kurzfristig Rat zum *Zesty 214*....
> Danke im Voraus!



Wenn du unbedingt eine Trinkflasche am Bike brauchst, dann das Cube. Ansonsten spricht alles für das das 214.

Gruss tuubaduur


----------



## agnes (27. März 2011)

ich meine er hätte eine lyrik.

so gleich gehts an die ruhr^^


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. März 2011)

tob07 schrieb:


> @Freizeit-biker
> 
> hast du eigentlich noch die original Gabel an deinem Zesty, habe in deinen Bildern gesehen dass du ne Float verkauft hast, und da du von Enduro-Einsatz geschrieben hast.. Hast du auf was "dickeres" umgerüstet? Ne Fox 36 z.B? Bin nämlich selbst am Überlegen in diese Richtung..


Nein, 
Die Originale Float RL mit Schnellspann- Achse was mir viel zu labberig. Die ist relativ früh einer Revelation Team mit Maxle-Steckachse gewichen. Die bringt mit Steckachse schon wesentlich mehr Stabilität. 
Ich wollte der Bike halbewegs leicht halten. Da liegen zwischen Revelation und und Lyrik noch schon noch etliche Gramm. 
Eine vernünftige Druckstufendämpfung würde der Revelation Team aber schon noch einen ordentlichen Performace Schub geben. Auf Stufen sackt sie halt lufttypisch durch. 
Ist schon ein Kreuz wenn man immer das grosse Spielzeug (Froggy mit Boxxer) im Hinterkopf hat.


----------



## hergie (27. März 2011)

tob07 schrieb:


> Hast du auf was "dickeres" umgerüstet? Ne Fox 36 z.B? Bin nämlich selbst am Überlegen in diese Richtung..



Genau so geht es mir auch. 
Eigentlich bewege ich das Zesty nur im Endurobereich. 
Die Float mit dem Schnellspanner ist schon ordentlich "weich" da vorne. 

Bin mir aber nicht so ganz sicher was ich machen soll. 

Option 1: 
Neuer LRS (Hope Pro 2 + ZTR Flow) und eine Lyrik mit 160 mm einbauen. 
Dann wird längerfristig der Dämpfer aber auch rausfliegen...

Option 2: 
Neues Bike zulegen. 
Ich dachte an ein Giant Reign X1. 

Mit dem Rad an sich bin aber eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Es gefällt mir auch optisch sehr gut. Irgendwie habe ich aber auch Angst, dass ich das Zesty sehr schnell kaputtfahre, denn eigentlich ist es ja ein AM Bike. Bin mir noch nicht sicher, wie ich mich entscheide.


----------



## lugggas (27. März 2011)

ich denke, das zesty hält das schon aus, was die meisten von uns unter enduro verstehen. meins wird nicht geschont, und hat noch keinerlei Probleme gemacht (nur auf Rahmen OHNE Dämpfer bezogen  )

Wer hat denn jetzt alles schon Vergleiche zu anderen Dämpfern im Zesty? In der Dirt war es ja mal in einem Test dabei. Da haben sie geschrieben, dass es mit dem Seriendämpfer etwas "bockig" war, aber nachdem sie dieses gegen einen custom-monarch getauscht haben, muss es wohl DEUTLICH besser gegangen sein. Daher werde ich über kurz oder lang auch den Dämpfer tauschen, da ich auch genau das Problem habe. 

Ich bin übrigens 174 und fahre einen M Rahmen. L Möchte ich auf keinen Fall. Fahre eh schon einen kürzeren Vorbau! Wollte ja jmd hier wissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tob07 (27. März 2011)

Weißt du wie der Monarch damals in der Dirt konfiguriert war??
Ich hab ja das Zesty von 2008 mit dem Float R Dämpfer und hab mir jetzt nen RP23 mit wenig compression tune und high volume geordert, hoffe dass es dadurch etwas geschmeidiger wird und mehr Federweg nutzt..
Was haltet Ihr von ner Fox 36 Talas, auf mittlerer Einstellung, also 130mm sollte die ja ca. die gleiche Einbauhöhe haben wie die 140er Float, von dem her.. UNd bergab kann mans ja dann mit 160mm Krachen lassen. Hab nur bedenken wegen Ansprechverhalten und dass die Sensibilität etwas verloren geht, oder spricht die 36er besser an als die 32er??


----------



## lugggas (27. März 2011)

Also ich hatte mal eine 32er Talas, die fand ich aber ziemlich shice. Keine Ahnung, ob das mittlerweile gut funzt. Lyrik und 36 find ich persönlich etwas heftig fürs zesty, muss aber jeder selbst wissen. Was die Steifigkeit betrifft, reicht mir die Rvln mit Steckachse.

Sie hatten im Monarch wohl ordentlich Druckstufe drinnen, aber wie genau, haben sie nicht geschrieben.

High Volume und geringe Druckstufe wird wohl schon dazu führen, dass du mehr Federweg nutzt, aber das Problem habe ich nicht. Ich nutze ihn regelmäßig komplett, allerdings halt anfangs etwas bockig. Bei stumpfen Landungen z.B stört mich das nicht, aber bei schnellen Schlägen könnte das Ding sensibler arbeiten.


----------



## tob07 (27. März 2011)

Na dann bin ich echt mal auf meinen RP23 gespannt, hoffentlcih funzt das gut 
die 36 talas und die Lyrik sind schon echt heftig, überlege halt noch ob es mir das wert ist, bergab gehn die bestimmt gut, nur ob man dann halt jedesmal umstellt oder dann doch alles mit den 130mm fährt


----------



## swabian (31. März 2011)

Frage:

Das Innenlager meines Testys hat die Bezeichnung SM BB 91-41
entspricht das Lager einem Pressfitt BB 92 von den Maßen?

Ware wichtig, da ich eine BOR 666 montieren möchte und es da nur einen Conversion Kit auf BB92 gibt!

Danke für Antwort


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. März 2011)

Hatte erst die Fox mit Schnellspanner drin, dann eine Revelation mit 20mm Steckachse. War schon etwas steifer....
Mit der Lyrik isses nun perfekt. Bergab wie ein Enduro und immernoch schön leicht.


----------



## tob07 (3. April 2011)

Sieht ja echt brutal aus!!
Und wie is es so mit Geometrieveränderung? oder fährst du die Lyrik hauptsächlich abgesenkt??
Ich dachte eben an ne Talas 36 mit 100-130-160mm, 130mm müssten ja dann sein wie die original 32er Float..

Ach ja hab nur gerade gesehn dass die im Spicy thread nen 222mm Dämpfer eingebaut haben statt 216. meint ihr ein 216er ginge dann ins Zesty?? Hat das schon mal wer versucht?

Schönen Sonntag abend noch!!


----------



## phlipsn (3. April 2011)

Hier mal mein Zesty mit ner 36er Talas, fährt sich echt Sahne

mfg
Phlipsn

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/867408


----------



## tob07 (3. April 2011)

Geil!!
Kannste noch weng was dazu sagen? Wie is es so wegen Geometrie? benutzt du die Absenkung oder fährst du immer mit 160mm? Stört das mehr gewicht??

Danke!


----------



## agnes (3. April 2011)

bräuchte neue schaltzüge. welche kann man bedenkenlos kaufen?

@phlipsn schicke sache. erzähl mal mehr^^


----------



## tob07 (4. April 2011)

Die Jagwire sind nicht schlecht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. April 2011)

Shimano SIS-SP 41
Fängt das jetzt hier auch schon an wie mil Liteville-Forum?
Normalerweise solltest du dich mal im Technik Forum mit der SuFu schlau machen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. April 2011)

tob07 schrieb:


> Geil!!
> Kannste noch weng was dazu sagen? Wie is es so wegen Geometrie? benutzt du die Absenkung oder fährst du immer mit 160mm? Stört das mehr gewicht??
> 
> Danke!



Die ewas mehr als 400g merkt man schon ein bischen.  Die Gabel hat keine Absenkung, fahre immer mit 160mm. 
Geometrieveränderung habe ich nicht gemerkt. Dadurch, dass man etwas mehr Sag fährt fällt der Unterschied im Fahrbetrieb geringer aus, als unbelastet gemessen.
Der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel fühlt sich nicht so flach wie beim Spicy an.
Ein 216x63,5 mm Dämpfer würde ich nicht verbauen.... da wird das Heck zu hoch kommen. Dazu müsste man die vorder Dämpferaufnahme nach vorne verstzen.


----------



## phlipsn (4. April 2011)

Hi,

ich empfand es genauso! Jedoch benutze ich die Absenkung, da mir schon an manchen steileren Stücken das Vorderrad stieg. Vom Gefühl her empfinde ich die Steifigkeit der Gabel super!!

mfg
Phlipsn


----------



## tob07 (4. April 2011)

Und die Performance?
Bin leider noch keine Fox 36 gefahren.. Wie ist die so im vergleich zur 32er Float? Ansprechverhalten..?
Besten Dank!!


----------



## phlipsn (4. April 2011)

Die Gabel hat bis jetzt grad so um die 100KM auf der Uhr ( Ende letzter Woche erst eingebaut ), kann also erst in ein paar Wochen genaue Auskunft darüber geben wenn sie richtig läuft. Fahrbereit habe ich ein Gewicht von über 100KG,bis jetzt muß ich wirklich sagen das ich recht begeistert bin!

mfg
Phlipsn


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. April 2011)

tob07 schrieb:


> Und die Performance?
> Bin leider noch keine Fox 36 gefahren.. Wie ist die so im vergleich zur 32er Float? Ansprechverhalten..?
> Besten Dank!!


 

Bei Fox Glückssache. Mache gehen, manche nicht.


----------



## swabian (4. April 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Bei Fox Glückssache. Mache gehen, manche nicht.




was ich schon festgestellt habe, daß bei den Float oft zu viel Öl in der Positivkammer eingefüllt war, manchmal bis 25ml!
Dadurch wird die Gabel natürlich irrsinnig progressiv und zäh!

Ich habe bei meiner Float 140 wieder die Luftkammer vergrößert und auch den Hub auf knappe 146mm eingestellt, jetzt federt sie auch tatsächlich knapp 140mm in der Praxis ein und ist sanft im Ansprechen wie ein Lämmle!


----------



## tob07 (4. April 2011)

Wie hast du die Luftkammer vergrößert und den Hub auf 146 gebracht??


----------



## agnes (5. April 2011)

kannst du das bei meiner gabel auch machen? sonst muss eine neue her. meine spricht sehr schlecht an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (5. April 2011)

Meine Gabelfrage ist immer noch nicht entschieden. 
Zur Auswahl stehen RS Revelation, Lyrik oder Sektor. 

Da die Sektor jedoch die erste Generation ist, bin ich irgendwie skeptisch.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit ner Sektor (vor allem in einem Zesty) ?

Auf jeden Fall soll es eine QR 20 Achse sein. 
Kann jemand Erfahrungen schildern, ob sich die dickeren Standrohre der Lyrik in puncto Steifigkeit bemerkbar machen?

Im Vergleich zu meiner momentan verbauten 32 er Float und QR 9 ist vermutlich alles stabiler


----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. April 2011)

hergie schrieb:


> Meine Gabelfrage ist immer noch nicht entschieden.
> Zur Auswahl stehen RS Revelation, Lyrik oder Sektor.
> 
> Da die Sektor jedoch die erste Generation ist, bin ich irgendwie skeptisch.
> ...


Revelation mit Maxle Light bringt da schon eine ganze Menge an Steifigkeit. Ich fahr die jetzt seit gut einem Jahr (Dual Air) und komme mit der Steifigkeit auch gut zurecht. Was ich zunehmend als Nachteil empfinde, dass ist das starke Einnicken der Gabel auf steilen Abfahrten/Stufen etc. Eine richtige Druckstufendämfung ist bei der Rev. ja nicht zu bekommen. Das ist ja mehr so eine einstellbare Plattform. Es gibt inzwischen einen Franzosen (Richard von CRCONCEPTION), der baut eine Dämpfungs- Patrone u.A. auch für die 2010er Rev. kostet 277...   . Da gibts auch einen Thread dazu. Die Leute die mit der Cartridge Ihre Boxxer getuned haben sind sehr zufrieden damit. 

Eine Lyrik wäre mir persöhnlich im Zesty zu fett. Da geht mir dann doch die Leichtigkeit des AM für Uphills zu sehr vor die Hunde. 
Ein AM ist nun mal ein AM das Aufbohren mit so grossen Federelementen mag in Einzelfällen ja Erfolge bringen (Vouilloz), aber im Normalfall ein bisschen daneben. Fürs gröbere gibts Spicy und Froggy.


----------



## lugggas (6. April 2011)

vouilloz fährt aber auch keinen Standardrahmen. Zumindest nicht beim Mega. Ansonsten schließ ich mich deiner Meinung an. Wenn ich ne Lyrik fahren wollen würde, wäre der Rahmen ein Spicy geworden.

Eine Gabel tauschen zu wollen, nur weil sie schlecht anspricht, halte ich für sehr übertrieben. Da gibts schließlich Mittel und Wege...


----------



## Lutsch (7. April 2011)

Wenn jemand Interesse an einen DT XM180 mit inkl. Buchsen hat --> PM.

Über Preis lässt sich in einem vernüftigen Rahmen reden, Dämpfer hat erst wenige Kilometer gesehen und ist ~ 1 Monat alt (Kaufdatum).


----------



## phlipsn (9. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

bin am überlegen mal nen Monarch im Zesty zu probieren. Welcher Tune wäre der Richtige? B-Tune müßte doch eigentlich passen?

mfg
Phlipsn


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. April 2011)

phlipsn schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin am überlegen mal nen Monarch im Zesty zu probieren. Welcher Tune wäre der Richtige? B-Tune müßte doch eigentlich passen?
> 
> ...



Jep! Der passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutsch (10. April 2011)

Ist denn schon jemand einen Monarch im Zesty gefahren und hat einen Vergleich zum Float? Es gibt auch unterschiedliche Monarch Ausführungen, abgesehen vom Tune oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## tob07 (11. April 2011)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Ist denn schon jemand einen Monarch im Zesty gefahren und hat einen Vergleich zum Float? Es gibt auch unterschiedliche Monarch Ausführungen, abgesehen vom Tune oder täusche ich mich da?




Ja, es gibt auch hier wie auch bei Fox die high Volume Modelle..


----------



## Lutsch (11. April 2011)

Der Monarch 4.2 ist ja der alte, aber sind die neuen besser? Sehr interessant wären eben ein paar Erfahrungen.


----------



## wasp200 (13. April 2011)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Interesse an einen DT XM180 mit inkl. Buchsen hat --> PM.
> 
> Über Preis lässt sich in einem vernüftigen Rahmen reden, Dämpfer hat erst wenige Kilometer gesehen und ist ~ 1 Monat alt (Kaufdatum).



Warum gibst du den Dämpfer wieder her? Ich dachte, der Dämpfer arbeitet weit feinfühliger als der Originale Float?


----------



## swabian (13. April 2011)

Hi,

da verwechselst Du Jemanden, wahrscheinlich meintest Du mich, ich fahre ihn immer noch!


----------



## wasp200 (13. April 2011)

Hoppla das kann sein...

Und immer noch zufrieden nehme ich an?

Den XM-2010 gibts jetzt preislich sehr günstig. Welche Buchsen nraucht man bei dem Dämpfer?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. April 2011)

Freu dich nicht zu früh. Die kurzen Dämpfer (165mm) sind recht preisgünstig. DT lässt sich die Dämpfer scheinpar proportional nach Einbaulänge bezahlen.
Einbaumasse für Zesty: 19,0x6mm und  25,4x6mm


----------



## wasp200 (13. April 2011)

Besten Dank.

Ist ja auch gleich überproportional mehr Material verbaut...


----------



## Lutsch (13. April 2011)

Ich werde mich von dem XM 180 wieder trennen, da er mir vom Gefühl nicht zugesagt hat. Er ist deutlich sensibler, besonders habe ich das auf dem Weg zum Wald auf Kopfsteinpflaster gemerkt. Ist schon deutlich fluffiger, auch bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten.

In 200 x 55 sind die leider nicht so günstig zu bekommen. Ich habe einen guten Preis gehabt, mit Buchsen war es aber auch nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## L0cke (13. April 2011)

was soll er denn kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutsch (13. April 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> was soll er denn kosten?



Ist schon verkauft.


----------



## LC4Fun (13. April 2011)

Hi,

Riss im Tretlagergehäuse... 

...der Beitrag meines Zesty 514 zu gelungenen Ostern 2011 - jetzt bin ich sicher, dass es super Wetter geben wird :-(

LG,
Holger


----------



## Lutsch (14. April 2011)

Falls es vielleicht jemanden interessiert, habe gerade die Sektor R aus dem Zesty 214 gewogen und war positiv überrascht: 1587g (ohne Schnellspanner).


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. April 2011)

So, der DT XM180 von Lutsch ist einen Zesty-Besitzer weiter gewandert. (@Lutsch: Die Aktion hat bestens funktioniert)

Da mein ursprünglich gewählter X-Fusion Lieferschwierigkeiten hat und das Zesty mit dem Float ohne Zugstufe hoppelt wie ein Kanickel  bin ich kurzentschlossen umgeschwenkt. 

Gestern Abend verbaut, grob eingestellt und heute Morgen vor der Arbeit schon mal kurz den Hometrail unsicher gemacht.

SAG etwas geringer als beim Fox, etwa Mitte zwischen XC und XM auf der Scala. Zugstufe recht weit zu gedreht (etwas über die Hälfte zu). Der DT braucht deulich weniger Luftdruck als der Fox Float R.

Bitte die folgende Bewertung mit Vorsicht zur Kenntnis nehmen, ich hab warscheinlich noch dir rosarote Neue-Teile-Brille auf. 
Ausserdem bin ich 4 Wochen mit einem Fox ohne  Zugstufe durch die Gegend gerollt/hüpft. 

a) Lockout beim Zesty ist m.M. nach völlig unnötig, sogar eher störend. Bergauf mit aktiviertem Lockout fährt sich das Teil wie gestelzt. Offen hab ich nur geringes Wippen, vergleichbar zum Fox als die Dämpfung noch intakt war. Guter Vortrieb, sehr komfortabel. Im Wiegetritt kommt aber schon ordentlich Bewegung in den Hinterbau. 

b)  auf dem Trail (hoher Wurzel- Anteil, gemässigte Neigung) läuft das Bike sehr schön.  Jetzt kommt die Revelation wieder nicht mehr mit der Performace des Hinterbaus mit. Hab mich ein paar mal etwas in der Geschwindigkeit verschätzt. Da war ich teilweise deutlich zu schnell unterwegs. 
Das Hinterrad klebt sehr gut am Boden, verliert erst sehr spät den Bodenkontakt. 

Soweit die ersten Eindrücke. Steilstücke und verblocke Passagen hatte ich noch nicht dabei. 
Über Ostern soll das Wetter ja gut bleiben. Danach wird es dann einen objektiveren Bericht geben.


----------



## phlipsn (19. April 2011)

Hey,

wie schwer bist Du!


Phlipsn


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. April 2011)

Du bist ja ganz schön direkt. 
Mein Alter bekommst du aber nicht. 
83 bis 85kg im Bad. Aufgerödelt, mit Rucksack, Helm etc. werden es wohl um die 90kg sein.


----------



## phlipsn (19. April 2011)

Bist doch keine Sissi, oder?

alles klar danke


----------



## siers1 (20. April 2011)

Mist, mein Zesty 914 hats erwischt!
Hab einen schönen Riss im Tretlagergehäuse oben.
Hab das Bike im July 2010 gekauft, sollte doch auf jeden fall Garantie sein. Hat jemand Erfahrung wie schnell ein Tausch des Rahmens von statten geht?
Werde morgen mal Bilder posten.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Rockshock (20. April 2011)

oje..:-( warum höre ich so oft von kaputten LPs bzw Zesty?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=Torfst3ch3r=- (20. April 2011)

Nabend zusammen,

nachdem ich nun mehrere Beiträge gelesen habe, muss ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden, da eine All-Mountainanschaffung ansteht.

Zur Auswahl stehen das Stumpjumper FSR Comp/Elite 2011 und das Zesty 314/514 2011. Da ich mich bei einem Neukauf gernen blenden lasse, hoffe ich Ihr könnt mir mit eurem Erfahrungsschatz etwas weiterhelfen.

Wie erwähnt schwanke ich zwischen 314 und 514. In erster Linie, da mir der RP2 von der Antriebsneutralität besser gefallen hat als der Float R. Habe eine Probefahrt mit beiden Rädern nur auf Asphalt machen können. Allerdings lese ich nun vermehrt das viele von euch mit beiden Dämpfern unzufrieden sind.

- Von den Schaltungskomponenten, würde mir das 314er vollkommen ausreichen, allerdings kenne ich mich bei dem verbauten Laufradsatz samt Naben nicht aus. XT beim 514er sagt mir was aber Fulcrum Red Metal mit Messerspeichen beim 314er, keine Ahnung.

- Der letzte Pluspunkt wäre der Carbonhinterbau des 514er. Da ich zwar schon Erfahrung im Downhill und Freeride sammeln konnte, bin ich mir trotzdem nicht sicher ob der Carbonhinterbau geeignet für mich ist, in Hinsicht auf Steifigkeit und Verzeihung von Fahrfehlern.

- Desweiteren machen eure Aussagen bezüglich der verbauten Float Gabel mich unsicher. Viele sagen viel zu weich, zu schwammig. Dabei dachte ich, dass die Fox im Vergleich zur im Stumpjumper Comp verbauten RockShox Revelation RL, Dual Air die bessere Gabel wäre.


Abgesehen vom Preis würdet ihr sagen, dass sich der Aufpreis zum 514er für mich lohnen würde, oder ob ich lieber das 314er nehmen sollte.
Das 514 könnte ich für 2700 bekommen.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und mir ein paar Kommentare zu oben erwähnten Punkten schreiben.

Danke schonmal an alle!

Gruß
Alex


----------



## wasp200 (21. April 2011)

Hy Leute...

Nachdem eine neue Gabel, neue Laufräder, neue Pedale und ein neuer Steuersatz in mein 314er Einzug gehalten haben wollte ich euch mal nach Tipps (optisch als auch technisch) bzgl. Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze fragen.

Derzeit schweben mir folgende 2 Optionen vor:

Vanderham Star Series ( ohne Vorbau und Sattel)
http://www.pro-bikegear.com/publish.../index/star_series/thomas_vanderham_star.html

oder Spank Subrosa/Oozy
http://spank-ind.com/index.php?a=info&do=pro&id=67&tid=2
http://spank-ind.com/index.php?a=info&do=pro&id=77&tid=3

Eure Tipps und Meinungen würden mich interessieren
Ach ja bei Alternativen: KEIN Carbon

Schönen Tag...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. April 2011)

-=Torfst3ch3r=- schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich nun mehrere Beiträge gelesen habe, muss ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden, da eine All-Mountainanschaffung ansteht.
> 
> ...


Ne, von der Funktion her sind die Fox Dämpfer im Zesty gut dabei. ich glaube da kann man wenig kritisieren. Nur ist momentan die Wintertauglichkeit der Dinger eingeschränkt. Bei kalten Temperaturen drückt häufig Stickstoff ins Dämpfungsöl rüber, der Dämpfer fängt an zu schmatzen. Mit Dämpfung ist dann nicht mehr viel. 
Bei halbwegs rundem Tritt brauchts beim Zesty keine grossartige Plattform. Die Dämpferbewegung ist (bei mir) beim Treten minimal. Erst wenn es richtig steil wird oder im Wiegetritt kommt Bewegung in den Hinterbau.


> - Von den Schaltungskomponenten, würde mir das 314er vollkommen ausreichen, allerdings kenne ich mich bei dem verbauten Laufradsatz samt Naben nicht aus. XT beim 514er sagt mir was aber Fulcrum Red Metal mit Messerspeichen beim 314er, keine Ahnung.
> 
> - Der letzte Pluspunkt wäre der Carbonhinterbau des 514er. Da ich zwar schon Erfahrung im Downhill und Freeride sammeln konnte, bin ich mir trotzdem nicht sicher ob der Carbonhinterbau geeignet für mich ist, in Hinsicht auf Steifigkeit und Verzeihung von Fahrfehlern.
> 
> ...


Schon wegen der Gabel würde ich dir zum 514 raten. 
Zu den Reifen kann ich nichts sagen. Ich hab letzes Jahr direkt beim Kauf die Conti Rubber Queen in 2.2'' draufziehen lassen. Vorn kommt als nächstes aber der 2.4'' Rubber Queen drauf. 

Lass dir die Bremsscheiben sofort gegen Shiman XT Scheiben (SM RT76, die mit dem Alu- Spider) tauschen. Die Formula Scheiben machen häufig Ärger. Und vorn anm Besten sofort 200 mm. Das bringt bei der RX eine Menge Reserven.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. April 2011)

wasp200 schrieb:


> Hy Leute...
> 
> Nachdem eine neue Gabel, neue Laufräder, neue Pedale und ein neuer Steuersatz in mein 314er Einzug gehalten haben wollte ich euch mal nach Tipps (optisch als auch technisch) bzgl. Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze fragen.
> 
> ...


Sattelstütze: RS Reverb
Vorbau: warum wechseln? Der Originale ist leicht und stabil.
Lenker: Gravity Light OS Handlebar. Der hat eine 9° Kröpfung nach hinten. Die stärkere Kröpfung kommt mit bei breitern Lenkern sehr entgegen. Mit Boobar, RF Atlas und anderen rel. wenig gekröpften Lenkern komme ich bei >= 700 mm nicht mehr zurecht.


----------



## BariSardo (21. April 2011)

wasp200 schrieb:


> Hy Leute...
> 
> 
> Vanderham Star Series ( ohne Vorbau und Sattel)
> ...


 
Ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache - aber die Teile von Vanderham sehen schon toll aus. Wenn dann aber richtig - Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Bügel und Griffe .

Ansonsten - die Originalteile von LaPierre sind eigentlich schon Spitze. Ich hatte da wenig Bedarf zum tunen.


----------



## wasp200 (21. April 2011)

Ich brauche bis dato keine Tele-Stütze. Und wenn würde ich selbst bei der Reverb noch etwas warten  bzw. viell. doch ne KindShock oder ähnliches bevorzugen..

Vorbau bleibt vermutich der bereits verbaute. Lenker ist eigentlich eher ne optische Sache. Dachte eben das der Vanderham etwas oversized wäre für das Zesty aber ich der Originallenker und das Vanderham-Teil schenken sich nicht viel

Griffe sind schon geordert =Pro Tharsis in schwarz (leider sind die Vanderhams ja weiß)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=Torfst3ch3r=- (21. April 2011)

Hallo Uwe

und danke für dein Statement. 

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt wenn die meisten Probleme der Fox Dämpfer nur im Winter auftauchen.

Du meintest, dass erst im Wiegetritt und steilen Anstiegen Bewegung in den Hinterbau kommt. Hält sich diese in Grenzen, sodass man noch vernünftig bergauf kommt?

Tendiere nicht Richtung Enduro/Freeride. Habe für gröbere Sachen noch mein Big Hit. Suche en Bike mit dem man vernünftig bergauf kommt und welches genug Reserven besitzt und Spielereien bergab zu lässt.

Das mit den Bremsen werde ich im Hinterkopf behalten.

Kannst du oder andere noch was zum Carbonhinterbau sagen. Hatte bisher kein Carbon und bin mir nicht sicher wegen der Steifigkeit. Verzeiht Carbon auch mal Fahrfehler, Seitenkräfte, wie ein Alu Rahmen? Man spricht ja immer von Haarrissen und einmal gestürzt und man sollte das Teil austauschen? Bei Alu sehe ich wenn ne Delle ist und bevor es reist, bekomm ich es auch mit.

Werde dann eher das 514er im Auge behalten, wenn der Carbonhinterbau empfehlenswert ist. Mir kommt es dabei nicht aufs Gewicht an.

PS: Was könnt ihr denn für ein Sattel empfehlen. Bei dem Italia fühlt man sich ja wie auf nem Granitstein. Mag es dann doch gerne ein bischen bequemer. 

Gruß 
Alex


----------



## wasp200 (21. April 2011)

Ich habe mein 314er im Winter nicht gefahren. Wollte auch den Dämpfer tauschen. Hab ihn heuer 2. Ausfahrt überhaupt mal grob eingestellt und siehe da - problemlos bergauf - sogar richtig flott...


----------



## wasp200 (21. April 2011)

... Doppelpost


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. April 2011)

Zum Carbon kann ioch dir nichts beisteuern. Von Problemen hab ich aber bisher noch nix gelesen. 
Fahrfehler wird der genauso wegstecken wie Alu. 
Problematischer sehe ich da Impacts und Kettenklemmer. Durch abgenudeltes Kettenblatt ist die Kette bei mir ein paar mal hochgezogen worden. Wie die Kratzer in einer Carbon-Strebe aussehen würden? 
Aber, betrachtet man den gesamten Bikemarkt, dannn lese ich momentan mehr über gebrochene Alu Sattel- oder Kettenstreben als über Carbon. Ich glaube da legt jeder Hersteller momentan noch eine gute Schüppe Sicherheit extra mit in die Bauteile. 

Ich fahr das Zesty hier in der Schweiz/Rheintal als Tourenbike. Zum Spielen gibts noch ein Froggy. Ich komm hier mit dem Zesty bestens zurecht. Das Ding klettert einfach super. Und bergab bringt es genügen Reserven mit, damit der Trail auch Spass macht.  
An meinem 314 ist allerdings nur noch Vorbau und Kurbel original. Der Rest ist "optimiert" worden. Leider gibt es nur Froggy und DH 720 als Framekit.

Sattel? Den muss sich jeder selber erleiden. An jeden A... passt ein anderer.


----------



## siers1 (21. April 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild, von meinem Riss imTretlagergehäuse!
Bike ist jetzt 9 Monate alt.

Gruß Matze


----------



## LC4Fun (22. April 2011)

siers1 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild, von meinem Riss imTretlagergehäuse!
> Bike ist jetzt 9 Monate alt.
> 
> Gruß Matze



Moin,

an der selben Stelle hat meinen auch erwischt, nur auf der KeBla Seite. Die Rahmen haben seit 2009 5Jahre Garantie, der Tausch geht wohl recht schnell (wenn nicht gerade Ostern ist). Mein Händler hat mir eine Leihrad gegeben und schnelle Bearbeitung zugesagt - ich denke, ich habe da keinem was vorzuwerfen. Bikes sind halt Verschleissteile ;-)  Ärgerlich ist halt wie bei mir, wenn es die Rahmenfarbe nicht mehr gibt... Ich hatte ein cleanes, weisses 2009er 514 und alle Teile rot eloxiert - und jetzt kommt ein 2010 Rahmen mit blauen Schrauben und viel zu viel Dekor (für meinen Geschmack)... 

Naja, wird werden sehen wie das wirkt...

LG,
Holger


----------



## schocos (22. April 2011)

Moment Holger,

du hast offensichtlich ein 514. Siers schrieb vom seinem 914.
Du hast einen Al-Rahmen, er Carbon. Heißt das du hattest denselben Riß nur gegenüber im Al Rahmen ?



LC4Fun schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> an der selben Stelle hat meinen auch erwischt, nur auf der KeBla Seite. Die Rahmen haben seit 2009 5Jahre Garantie, der Tausch geht wohl recht schnell (wenn nicht gerade Ostern ist). Mein Händler hat mir eine Leihrad gegeben und schnelle Bearbeitung zugesagt - ich denke, ich habe da keinem was vorzuwerfen. Bikes sind halt Verschleissteile ;-)  Ärgerlich ist halt wie bei mir, wenn es die Rahmenfarbe nicht mehr gibt... Ich hatte ein cleanes, weisses 2009er 514 und alle Teile rot eloxiert - und jetzt kommt ein 2010 Rahmen mit blauen Schrauben und viel zu viel Dekor (für meinen Geschmack)...
> 
> ...


----------



## hergie (23. April 2011)

Da ich mir die Frage auch öfters gestellt habe...

Ja, man kann mit einem Zesty durchaus in den Bikepark. 
War heute mit meinem "normalen" Zesty unterwegs, die ganz großen Sprünge würd ich weglassen, aber sonst hat es eine Menge Spaß gemacht. Das Material hat das ganze auch gut verkraftet, wie es am Im Herbst aussieht, wird sich dann zeigen 

Grüße


----------



## herbyx (24. April 2011)

[
Kannst du oder andere noch was zum Carbonhinterbau sagen. Hatte bisher kein Carbon und bin mir nicht sicher wegen der Steifigkeit. Verzeiht Carbon auch mal Fahrfehler, Seitenkräfte, wie ein Alu Rahmen? Man spricht ja immer von Haarrissen und einmal gestürzt und man sollte das Teil austauschen? Bei Alu sehe ich wenn ne Delle ist und bevor es reist, bekomm ich es auch mit.

Hallo,
ich habe ein 2009 er 714 mit Karbonhinterbau und hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme. Das Rad mußte schon viel aushalten ( ca. 8-10000 Km, mit vielen Enduroeinlagen, Gardasee und ab und zu im Bikepark-incl. etlicher Stürze! ) bin auch kein Leichtgewicht , bringe es mit Rucksack auf 90 KG.

Habe bisher, neben den üblichen Verschleißteilen, nur die Hauptlager gewechselt. Jetzt sind aber auch alle Anderen malad.
Beim Wechsel auf 2-fachkurbel mit Bashguard hatte ich eine Zeitlang Probleme mit den unten beschriebenen Kettenklemmern, weil ich eine 22/36 Übersetzung fahren wollte. Das 36 Kettenblatt kommt aber zu nah an die Schwinge und führt dadurch zu den Kettenklemmern. Aber auch da braucht man sich um die Karbonschwinge keine Sorgen zu machen, da an der gefährlichen Stelle eine Aluplatte zum Schutz verklebt ist.

Kann das Zesty nur wärmstens empfehlen. Das einzige was mich wirklich stört, ist das ich keine Variostütze fahren kann. Die Serinmäßige Thompson hat eine Kröpfung, die meine Kindshock 950i nicht aufweist. Durch diesen kleinen Unterschied wurde das Rad für mich unfahrbar. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die aktuellen Modelle noch genauso ausgeliefert werden.

Ich hoffe dir helfen meine Erfahrungen weiter.

Gruß,

Jürgen


----------



## L0cke (24. April 2011)

die Kindshox gibt es auch mit Kröpfung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (24. April 2011)

herbyx schrieb:


> [
> ...Die Serinmäßige Thompson hat eine Kröpfung, die meine Kindshock 950i nicht aufweist...
> Jürgen



Hi,

ich fahr am Zesty die KS i900 - die hat einen offset!

LG, 
Holger


----------



## herbyx (24. April 2011)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich fahr am Zesty die KS i900 - die hat einen offset!
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip, werd ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen,

Gruß,

Jürgen


----------



## lugggas (25. April 2011)

siers1 schrieb:


> Mist, mein Zesty 914 hats erwischt!
> Hab einen schönen Riss im Tretlagergehäuse oben.
> Hab das Bike im July 2010 gekauft, sollte doch auf jeden fall Garantie sein. Hat jemand Erfahrung wie schnell ein Tausch des Rahmens von statten geht?
> Werde morgen mal Bilder posten.
> ...



hi, mein zesty ist an der schweißnaht im steuerkopfbereich zwischen ober-und unterrohr gerissen. die bearbeitung dauert jetzt schon über zwei wochen. wenn ich genaueres weiß, meld ich mich nochmal.


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. April 2011)

moin Jungs
muss mich mal mitteilen... hatte eine zesty 314 als leihrad im Urlaub
das ganze war trotz 2 nummern zu klein ein rießen spaß! schön wendig usw..

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA0WO4UOLUs[/nomedia]  

Der Urlaub hat mal wieder bewiesen das man nicht unbedingt 160 -200mm Federweg haben muss um im Gelände spaß zu haben 

bleibe aber trotzdem bei meinem spicy mit 160mm


----------



## alex1980 (27. April 2011)

Dieses Video enthält Content von UMG. Es ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar. ???



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin Jungs
> muss mich mal mitteilen... hatte eine zesty 314 als leihrad im Urlaub
> das ganze war trotz 2 nummern zu klein ein rießen spaß! schön wendig usw..
> 
> ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. April 2011)

alex1980 schrieb:


> Dieses Video enthält Content von UMG. Es ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar. ???



das ist natürlich schlecht...
werde mal schaun ob man das ändern kann 

hier schonmal 2 Bilder


----------



## agnes (30. April 2011)

sagt mal...mit wie viel nm wird der bremssattel (vorne) angezogen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. April 2011)

agnes schrieb:


> sagt mal...mit wie viel nm wird der bremssattel (vorne) angezogen?



wurst...
gut handfest....


----------



## agnes (30. April 2011)

vielen dank für die info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (30. April 2011)

zahlenmäßig dürfte das bei 8 bis 9  Nm liegen...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. April 2011)

Die Anzugsmomente der Bremssattelschrauben gibt der Bremsenhersteller in seiner Montageanleitung an. 

Ich bin ja auch nicht gerade der Drehmoment- König, aber bei allen Bauteilen der Bremse find ich "Wurscht" ziemlich leitsinnig. Da hab ich eine sehr geringe Toleranzschwelle. 

Bei den den Bremsen, die ich bisher verbaut habe wurden für die Bremssattelschrauben 8 nm angegeben. Shimano gibt für die XTR 6-8 Nm an und schreibt zusätzlich einen Sicherheitsdraht zur Schraubensicherung vor. 
Montageanleitungen der Bremsen bietet inzwischen fast jeder Hersteller auf der HP zum Download an.


----------



## Mace84 (30. April 2011)

Tach leutz,
bin neu hier...
Hab seit 1 1/2 wochen nen Zesty 514 aus 2009... echt nen geniales ding!!!
leider beim ersten putzen schon einen riss am tretlagergehäuse gefunden...  
heute beim händler gewesen der besorgt mir den neuen Rahmen solange darf ich aber noch mit dem alten fahren da es anscheinen an einer unkritischen stelle ist... werd das mal beobachten!
bilder werden angehängt!!


----------



## lugggas (30. April 2011)

anscheinend brechen die Dinger ja gerne an dieser Stelle. Ein Wunder, dass meiner woanders gerissen ist


----------



## agnes (30. April 2011)

heuft sich wohl mit den rissen. wenn ich mal fragen darf, wie leicht bist du denn?

@freizeit biker  
sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht. deshalb habe ich lieber noch mal nach gefragt. muss mal bei hope schauen. denke mal das wird auch so in dem bereich um 8nm liegen. hope mono m4.


----------



## Mace84 (30. April 2011)

86kg... aber laut händler is das eher ein problem des eingepressten tretlagers... 
ich war heut noch ne stunde im wald unterwegs... man merkt nichts davon... man wird sehn wie es bei dem neuen rahmen ist. anscheinend wurde diese stelle in den folgejahren(also 2010 und 11) verstärkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. April 2011)

Da bestätigt sich meine Abneigung gegen diese bescheu... Pressfit Lager. 
Seit Jahrzehnten fahren wir alle super mit dem BSA Gewindestandard. Aber es muss ja unbedingt was neues her. 
Beim Spicy haben sie es dieses Jahr schon nicht mehr verbaut. So wie es Ausschaut würde ich glatt mal darauf tippen, dass wir das Zesty auf der Eurobike auch wieder mit einem Tretlagergehäuse mit BSA Gwinde zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## amadeus-1 (30. April 2011)

hallo,wollte euch mal kurz mein bike zeigen ;-)

11,5kg mit pedalen


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. April 2011)

Ist das ein Tune Kom-Vor-Sattel? 
Mit dem wäre ich im Gelände sehr vorsichtig. Der ist da sehr empfindlich. Die Speed Needle hält. Der Kom-Vor ist maximal auf der Strasse zu empfehlen. Ist verdammt ärgerlich, wenn man 20 km ohne Sattel zurück muss. Noch dazu bei dem Preis.


----------



## amadeus-1 (30. April 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Ist das ein Tune Kom-Vor-Sattel?
> Mit dem wäre ich im Gelände sehr vorsichtig. Der ist da sehr empfindlich. Die Speed Needle hält. Der Kom-Vor ist maximal auf der Strasse zu empfehlen. Ist verdammt ärgerlich, wenn man 20 km ohne Sattel zurück muss. Noch dazu bei dem Preis.


 
ja ist es,warum?hast du schlechte erfahrungen.ich glaube das es eine verbesserte variante gibt.


----------



## agnes (1. Mai 2011)

naja leichtbau um jeden willen ist nicht immer das beste. freund ist bei einer tour damit auch hängen geblieben. müsste sein bike abstellen. 45km bis nach hause^^ ist im hartem trail ungünstig aufn sattel gefallen. zack gebrochen.

aber ansonsten wie immer ein geiles bike das zesty.


----------



## Mace84 (1. Mai 2011)

agnes schrieb:


> naja leichtbau um jeden willen ist nicht immer das beste.



da geb ich dir vollkommen recht... lieber vor dem fahren nochmal ordentlich auf den lokus dann hab ich auch schon ordentlich was gespart!!
nein im ernst... mir ist der leichtbau eigentlich viel zu teuer... was bringen mir 800gramm weniger wenn ich dafür auch 1600 ausgeben muss??? da kauf ich mir leiber nochmal nen anderes fahrrad!!


----------



## rider1970 (1. Mai 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Da bestätigt sich meine Abneigung gegen diese bescheu... Pressfit Lager.
> Seit Jahrzehnten fahren wir alle super mit dem BSA Gewindestandard. Aber es muss ja unbedingt was neues her.
> Beim Spicy haben sie es dieses Jahr schon nicht mehr verbaut. So wie es Ausschaut würde ich glatt mal darauf tippen, dass wir das Zesty auf der Eurobike auch wieder mit einem Tretlagergehäuse mit BSA Gwinde zu sehen bekommen.



Nüchtern gesehen ist Pressfit egtl. der richtige Weg-schliesslich fahren wir auch seit vielen Jahren schon mit Ahead-Steuersätzen rum!
Jedes Gewinde, das man irgenwo in einen Rahmen schneidet schwächt diese Stelle.Es fällt allerdings in letzter Zeit eine gewisse Häufung an def. Rahmen auf. Stellt sich die Frage ob es sich um Konstruktions- oder Montagemängel handelt...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. Mai 2011)

Nur dass am Steuerrohr keine Einschränkungen bei der Auslegung der Materialstärke bestehen. Da bei normalen 3-fach Kurbeln das kleine Kettenblatt über das Tretlagergehhäuse reicht ist man, was die Materialstärke angeht eingeschränkt. 
Dann kommt noch hinzu, dass am Tretlager die höchste Dichte an Schweissnähten bei gleichzeitig höchster Belastung auftreten. 

Und vor 15 Jahren hatte eine Firma Klein schon Rahmen gebaut, bei denen die Lager direkt eingpresst wurden. Die kamen auch reihenweise zurück.


----------



## mattes123 (2. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute!

Ich bin schwer am Ãberlegen, mit das aktuelle LP Zesty 214 zu kaufen. Mein finanzielles Limit liegt bei 2000â¬. Ich wollte nun mal hÃ¶ren, ob vielleicht der ein oder andere mit dem Bike schon Erfahrungen hat. Das Bike spricht mich vom Design her sehr an, allerdings vermisse ich u.a. jeweils an DÃ¤mpfer und Gabel den Lock-out. 
Als Alternative wÃ¼rde ich zum Ghost AMS 5700 tendieren. Vielleicht kann mir der ein oder andere Ã¼ber das HÃ¤ndling und das Ansprechverhalten der DÃ¤mpfungselemente etwas erzÃ¤hlen. 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!

Mattes


----------



## LC4Fun (2. Mai 2011)

mattes123 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Ich bin schwer am Überlegen, mit das aktuelle LP Zesty 214 zu kaufen. Mein finanzielles Limit liegt bei 2000.
> 
> Mattes



Hi,

da würde ich ernsthaft raten nach nem gebrauchten 514er zu sehen. Wenn das wenig benutzt wurde und 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen hat (ab 2009 glaube ich) hast da mehr Spaß - jedenfalls wenn Du bei der Preisrange auf Ausstattung / Federelemente Wert legst... 

LG,
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Mai 2011)

Die Garantie bezieht sich ja eh nur auf den Erstbesitzer.


----------



## mattes123 (2. Mai 2011)

Hm... und die Garantie ist mir auch schon wichtig! Und da es mein erstes Fully sein wird, ists mir auch ziemlich wichtig, dass ich der Erstbesitzer sein soll :-D


----------



## Rockshock (2. Mai 2011)

Wozu Lockout???? Braucht kein Mensch


----------



## mattes123 (2. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich fands bisher schon ganz praktisch, den Lock-out zu betätigen, wenn ich aus Nürnberg raus in die Wälder gefahren bin. Denn man fährt halt schon oft ne halbe Std - je nach spot. Und da ist in der Stadt der LO ganz fein.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Mai 2011)

LO=der zwei Wochen Hebel


----------



## hergie (3. Mai 2011)

den Lockout brauchst du nun wirklich bei LP nicht. 
Ich fahre ca. 15 km bis ich den nächsten Wald sehe, habe ihn nie vermisst. 
Wenn du die Zeit nimmst, und den Thread hier durchstöberst wirst du genügend Lesestoff finden zu dem Thema...


----------



## agnes (6. Mai 2011)

mal ne dumme frage. hatte die zesty/spicy reihe schon immer postmount?


----------



## rider1970 (6. Mai 2011)

agnes schrieb:


> mal ne dumme frage. hatte die zesty/spicy reihe schon immer postmount?



Nein,soweit ich weiss erst ab Mj 2011. Mein 2010er Spicy hat jedenfalls noch IS.


----------



## agnes (6. Mai 2011)

aso^^ wollte schon sagen....gestern einen zesty fahrer getroffen (2011). und der hatte postmount. war ganz erstaunt. mein zesty 2010 hat ja vorne und hinten is2000.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (14. Mai 2011)

so, nachdem ich jetzt schon 5 Wochen auf meinen neuen Rahmen warte, weiß ich bis jetzt: nichts. Kein feedback, ob und wann ich einen neuen bekomme, nichts. Nur eine Aussage, dass es in Bearbeitung wäre. Toll, wie viel kaputte Rahmen bekommen die denn bitte? Oder haben die einfach keinen Bock auf arbeiten?
Langsam hab ich echt einen Hals!!


----------



## siers1 (14. Mai 2011)

Das hört sich ja super an!!
5 Wochen auf eine neuen Rahmen warten?? Werde mir jetzt wohl einen neuen Rahmen besorgen der auch hält, und dann in Ruhe mein Zesty Rahmen reklamieren.
Habe bedenken, dass mir mein Tretlager beim nächsten Drop mal wegbricht. Carbon ist ja bei Rissen unberechenbar.


----------



## amadeus-1 (14. Mai 2011)

hallo,die umwerferaufnahme am zesty 2009,bezeichnet die sich als direct mount?und weiß jemand ob es die auch als xtr gibt.oder ist das eine sonderanfertigung?(9-fach ausführung)


----------



## L0cke (14. Mai 2011)

regt euch nicht nicht auf LP ist noch schnell, wenn ich da an manch andere denke, da müssen selbst Teamfahrer elendig lang auf ihre Rahmen/Bikes warten.....


----------



## LC4Fun (14. Mai 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> regt euch nicht nicht auf LP ist noch schnell, wenn ich da an manch andere denke, da müssen selbst Teamfahrer elendig lang auf ihre Rahmen/Bikes warten.....



Ola,

bei mir gings mit ca. 3 Wochen fix, mein Händler hat es dann auch ruckzuck montiert, aber ärgerlich bleibt es dennoch. Der 2010er Rahmen hat nicht nur einfach ein anderes Dekor - der ist auch anders aufgebaut als mein ursprünglicher 2009er. Und ich denke, die Geometrie ist auch etwas anders. Jedenfalls kommt mir das Oberrohr am Steuerrohr etwas tiefer angesetzt vor und das Oberrohr kommt "gefühlt" etwas kürzer.

Mein anderer Händler (Scott) meinte, wenn es bei Scott einen Rahmen bzw. eine Farbe nicht mehr gäbe, dann würde dem Kunden auch die Schwinge getauscht. Glaub ich mal so, und hoffe das nicht ausprobieren zu müssen 

LG,
Holger


----------



## Rockshock (15. Mai 2011)

Hi Zestyfahrer/innen 

Was mich mal interessieren würde...: Was fahrt ihr denn so mit euren Zestys? Bzw was mutet ihr den Bikes denn so zu? 
Würde mich über Erfahrungen, Ansichten etc freuen ;-)

Grüsse
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanne86 (15. Mai 2011)

hier mal mein Aufbau für die Saison. So langsam ist's mein Traumrad!


----------



## Rockshock (15. Mai 2011)

Schön. Gefällt mir. Was sind das für Felgen bzw was wurde alles verändert?
Grüsse


----------



## tuubaduur (15. Mai 2011)

Servus hanne,
was für naben hast du? welchen LRS hattest du vorher und wie macht sich das breitere innemass der fege bemerkbar? ich fahre aktuel noch den XT LRS und mache mir auch gedanken über die Flow, kann mich aber nicht durchringen...halt doch schwabe ;o))


----------



## hanne86 (15. Mai 2011)

am rad ist bis auf Rahmen und Federelemente nix mehr wie im original. ;-)

LRS habe ich seit gestern und bin bis auf ne Runde ums Haus noch nicht gefahren. Die Felge baut schon echt breit und die 2,25er Ardent kommen mit Tubelesskit schon fett.

Vorher hatte ich nen DT 4.2D / 240s LRS drin. Jetzt mit dem Flow, ist das Rad aber auf jeden Fall auch für gröberes gewappnet.
Naben sind schwarze Hope Pro II Evo deren Sound den der Hügi's noch deutlich übertrifft ;-)


----------



## vitaminc (16. Mai 2011)

Warum sollte man ne sehr gute XT Felge gegen was anderes am Zesty tauschen?

@Rockshock


> Was fahrt ihr denn so mit euren Zestys? Bzw was mutet ihr den Bikes denn so zu?



Ich fahre alles bis auf Bikeparks. Am Liebsten sind mir Trail-Uphills und bis zu S3 Trails bergab, ansonsten natürlich ganz normale Forst und Waldwege. Kleinere Sprünge sind aufjedenfall drin und ab und zu lasse ich es durchaus mal krachen, auch wenn ich das Zesty hauptsächlich als Touren-All-Mountain ansehe und ich es deswegen auch nicht übertreibe. Wenn ich mehr Reserven haben wollte, dann besser Spicy / Frosch kaufen.


----------



## tuubaduur (16. Mai 2011)

weil ich auf der XT 775 Felge einen 2,4NN UST fahre und mir nicht sicher bin ob eine breitere felge hier eine verbesserung sein kann.


----------



## hergie (16. Mai 2011)

Rockshock schrieb:


> Hi Zestyfahrer/innen
> 
> Was fahrt ihr denn so mit euren Zestys? Bzw was mutet ihr den Bikes denn so zu?
> Würde mich über Erfahrungen, Ansichten etc freuen ;-)



Hallo, 

ich fahre mit meinem Zesty alles, ist ja ein ALLmountain ;-)
Meistens bewege ich es im Enduro-Bereich, nicht selten wird daraus Freeride light, aber alles machbar. Wie lange das (eigentlich als Tourenbike konzipierte) Zesty das noch mitmacht kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Im Bikepark kommt es aber deutlich an seine Grenzen. Große Sprünge und Drops lasse ich dann doch lieber aus. Sonst macht das Teil aber alles problemlos mit bis jetzt. Verblockte Trails, Sprünge, Steinfelder, ...


----------



## vitaminc (16. Mai 2011)

> weil ich auf der XT 775 Felge einen 2,4NN UST fahre und mir nicht sicher  bin ob eine breitere felge hier eine verbesserung sein kann.



Also ich fahre Conti RubberQueen 2,2 UST auf den Felgen, in wie weit die sich in Bezug auf Breite zu dem 2.4 NobbyNic unterscheiden weiß ich nicht, aber welche Probleme hast Du denn mit dem Reifen auf der Felge bzw. welche Art von Verbesserungspotenzial siehst Du?


----------



## swabian (16. Mai 2011)

Also ich fahre mein Zesty auf meinen Haustrails, auch als sozusagen Marathonbike auf wald und Forstwegen sowie leichten Flowtrails, in den Bergen bei viel Uphill, sozusagen auch All Mountain wobei wenn es gröber wird ist der Unterschied zu einem modernen Enduro ala Reign X1, Frantik, Nicolai AM schon gewaltig, also eher an einem Marathon bike als an einem Enduro mit Freerideambitionen!
hätte ich nur ein Rad dann hätte ich das Spicy genommen!
Leicht aufgebaut unter 13 Kilo liegt es voll im neuen All Mountain Segment!


----------



## tuubaduur (16. Mai 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Also ich fahre Conti RubberQueen 2,2 UST auf den Felgen,.... welche Art von Verbesserungspotenzial siehst Du?



ich habe das gefühl der reifen kippt in kurven seitlich weg, bzw. bei schräg angefahrenen kanten wirk das fahrrad sehr schwammig. es fühlt sich alles ein wenig indirekt an. ob das mit einer anderen felge besser wird?? keine ahnung ;-( deswegen frage ich sehr viel zu diesem thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (16. Mai 2011)

@tuubaduur
Ich könnte mir vorstellen es liegt eher am NobbyNic.


----------



## tuubaduur (16. Mai 2011)

auch denkbar, aber welche alternative? oft habe ich den eindruck man ist prinzipiell gegen schwalbe. sind die contis besser?


----------



## vitaminc (16. Mai 2011)

Also ich denke Du suchst einen Reifen mit ordentlich Seitenhalt?
Da muss ich leider passen. Habe auch schon öfters mal in den Reifenthreads hier gelesen, aber da werde ich nicht schlau, da jeder so seine Erfahrungen macht die oft auch unterschiedlich ausfallen.

Ich probiere einfach selbst, und habe aktuell und seit über 1 Jahr die RubberQueen im Einsatz. Die 2.2 RQ baut recht hoch und breit auf, fährt sich sicher und hält sehr lange. Zuvor bin ich den RaceKing gefahren, der hatte mir zu wenig Grip, vorallendingen bei Nässe. Als Nächstes probier ich vielleicht nen MountainKing. Ansonsten soll auch Maxis ein paar nette Reifen im Programm haben.


----------



## lugggas (16. Mai 2011)

probier doch erstmal die 2.35er Highroller in der Faltversion. Ordentlich Seitenhalt und dazu nicht allzu teuer. Wenn er dir dann zu schwer rollt, oder du immernoch das gleiche Problem hast, hast du auch nicht so viel Geld in den Sand gesetzt wie bei der RubberQueen. Wie viel Druck bei welchem Gewicht fährst du eigentlich?


----------



## tuubaduur (16. Mai 2011)

ich habe die gleiche erfahrung gemacht, informiere dich im ibc über reifen und du weisst....nichts!

bei felgen ist das etwas anders, da bekommt man schnell die info, dass ein breiteres felgenbett den komfort deutlich verbessert, auch beu nur 2mm unterschied. ich kann mir das nur nicht vorstellen. 

die NNs werden dieses jahr noch fallen, dann werde ich neue reifen probieren, aber welche?? mal sehen...


----------



## Rockshock (16. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute

Wegen der Frage des Zesty-Einsatzgebiets kamen ja schonmal unterschiedliche Vorlieben zu Tage. Teilweise habe ich rausgelesen, dass man dem Bike nicht sooo viel zu traut u auf der Anderen Seite wird es "hart" rangenommen. 
Ich persönlich finde das Zesty sehr vielseitig und traue meinem Bike durchaus einiges zu. Überwiegend S1-S3. Bisher ohne Problem oder, das der Wunsch nach einem Spicy etc aufgekommen wäre. Wo ich persönlich halt mache und Respekt habe, sind angelegte Rampen (bzw Bikeparks)...da sollte es dann mind. Spicy oder Froggy sein , oder?!

Grüsse

PS: hier noch ein Link, der die "S"-Strecken definieren möchte  http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2


----------



## L0cke (16. Mai 2011)

lugggas schrieb:


> probier doch erstmal die 2.35er Highroller in der Faltversion. Ordentlich Seitenhalt und dazu nicht allzu teuer. Wenn er dir dann zu schwer rollt, oder du immernoch das gleiche Problem hast, hast du auch nicht so viel Geld in den Sand gesetzt wie bei der RubberQueen. Wie viel Druck bei welchem Gewicht fährst du eigentlich?



also der Highroller ist in der Kurve echt querch, fährt sich dort nicht so rund wie eine Rubber Queen, der H-Roller hat so nen komischen Punkt, fühlt sich an, als kippt das Heck weg


----------



## hergie (16. Mai 2011)

Rockshock schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Wegen der Frage des Zesty-Einsatzgebiets kamen ja schonmal unterschiedliche Vorlieben zu Tage. Teilweise habe ich rausgelesen, dass man dem Bike nicht sooo viel zu traut u auf der Anderen Seite wird es "hart" rangenommen.
> Ich persönlich finde das Zesty sehr vielseitig und traue meinem Bike durchaus einiges zu. Überwiegend S1-S3. Bisher ohne Problem oder, das der Wunsch nach einem Spicy etc aufgekommen wäre. Wo ich persönlich halt mache und Respekt habe, sind angelegte Rampen (bzw Bikeparks)...da sollte es dann mind. Spicy oder Froggy sein , oder?!
> ...



Also ich finde, mann kann auch mit einem Zesty im Park spaß haben. Alles ist natürlich nicht fahrbar, aber vieles, alles auch eine Frage der Technik. War mit dem Zesty letztens in Beerfelden und war erstaunt was das Zeszy so alles mitmacht. 
Natürlich denkt man sich an der ein oder anderen Stelle mehr Federweg und ein stabileres BIke wären besser, aber naja, dass geht auch so.


----------



## Rockshock (16. Mai 2011)

@hergie.
Hey, ich finds ja cool, wenn man das Zesty nicht als reines Tourenfully abtut! Denn das ist es einfach auch nicht! 
Ich finde es nach wie vor hammer und absolut vielseitig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (16. Mai 2011)

Rockshock schrieb:


> @hergie.
> Hey, ich finds ja cool, wenn man das Zesty nicht als reines Tourenfully abtut!



...naja, dafür steigt die Front auch zu leicht (zumindest mit kurzem Vorbau). Meins bekommt auch mehr zu sehen als nur Waldwege, aber zu hart sollte man das Zesty nicht ran nehmen, den BikeX oder gar Downhill in Wildbad überlebt es glaub nur bei moderater Fahrweise... Ich hab jetzt schon ohne Park an meinem 2009 ein ausgeschlagenes Kegellager an der hinteren Nabe und einen Riss im Tretlagergehäuse gehabt...  

LG,
Holger


----------



## vitaminc (17. Mai 2011)

@tuubaduur
Bei welchem Untergrund vermisst Du denn Seitenhalt?

Also den NobbyNic runterzuschmeissen halte ich grundsätzlich für ne gute Idee, zum Glück ist er nicht lange haltbar, daher muss man sowieso schneller tauschen als man gucken kann.


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Mai 2011)

Ich will ja nicht nerven, aber könnt ihr nicht nen Reifenthread aufmachen?


----------



## agnes (20. Mai 2011)

wollte mal fragen ob eine v2 mit innen belüfteten scheibem am zesty platz haben? bitte jetzt nicht entsetzt schreien. kommt später ans ibis mojo hd.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Mai 2011)

Wieso sollte diese keinen Platz haben?
Ich habe ja ne SAINT am Zesty, und bereue es keine Sekunde. So ein Wurfanker wie die SAINT bringt das Zesty nicht nur schneller zum stillstand, sondern lässt sich besser dosieren und ist weitaus wartungsärmer als ne besch..... Formula Bremse mit DOT.


----------



## agnes (21. Mai 2011)

naja mit dot habe ich keine probleme. ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen, das es mit spyder scheiben am zesty probleme gibt. irgendwie wegen platz. saint gefällt mir auch^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (21. Mai 2011)

> naja mit dot habe ich keine probleme. ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen,  das es mit spyder scheiben am zesty probleme gibt. irgendwie wegen  platz. saint gefällt mir auch^^


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ich fahre die SAINT mit besagten Scheiben schon fast 1 Jahr. Ich kenne ansonsten auch hier im Forum niemand, der ne SAINT am Zesty hat. Einige halten ne SAINT am Zesty für übertrieben, was ich ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Mai 2011)

agnes schrieb:


> wollte mal fragen ob eine v2 mit innen belüfteten scheibem am zesty platz haben? bitte jetzt nicht entsetzt schreien. kommt später ans ibis mojo hd.



Das geht, ist aber vollkommen überdimensioniert. Auch für ein Mojo. Was wiegst du denn? Ich hab die nämlich an meinem Froggy und das ist echt schon zu viel...


----------



## agnes (21. Mai 2011)

mit rucksack und so bestimmt 110kg. die v2 kommt für ca. 3 moante dran.


----------



## eskind (21. Mai 2011)

Wäre der RS Monarch 4.2 in 200x51 C-Tune eine Alternative fürs Zesty, oder ist der vom Hub her nicht ideal ?


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Mai 2011)

agnes schrieb:


> mit rucksack und so bestimmt 110kg. die v2 kommt für ca. 3 moante dran.



Die V2 is schon echt ne Wucht. Innenbelüftet macht das nur Sinn, wenn du lange Strecken a lá Megavalanche fährst. Mehr Power hat die ja nicht. Sie wird nur standfester.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Mai 2011)

eskind schrieb:


> Wäre der RS Monarch 4.2 in 200x51 C-Tune eine Alternative fürs Zesty, oder ist der vom Hub her nicht ideal ?


Im Zesty sind 57 mm Hub verbaut. Damit würdest du den Federweg um gut 10% reduzeiren.
Wie sich das Testy dann fahrt?
Und noch ein Punkt: Die orginalen Fox Dämpfer weden mit  dem ProPedal Tune Low verbaut. 
Die RS Monarch Dämpfer gibt auch in verschieden Tunes. Low, mid oder high. Beim Tune mid oder high wirst du den Federweg noch weniger nutzen könne, da die Kinematik des Rahmens dafür nicht ausgelegt ist.


----------



## agnes (22. Mai 2011)

was ist den mit deinem fox dämpfer?

@papa da hast du wohl recht mit den scheiben. solche abfahrten werde ich wohl nie machen. zu viel angst. werde mir erstmal eine v2 nur für vorne kaufen. und mal sehen wie ich damit klar komme. bin ja schon ein paar mal die v2 gefahren. aber nur sehr kurz. mir geht es ansich darum, meine hand bei lange abfahrten z entlasten. ich muss halt schon stark in die bremse greifen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Mai 2011)

@agnes: der Fox hat viel Luft im Öl gehabt. Dementsprechend Dämpfung = 0. Und diese Service- Preis-Politik nehme ich nicht hin. Für 2 x dämpfer warten bekomme ich einen neuen RS Monarch. 

Zur Bremse: Die neue XTR Trail ist echt der Hammer. Die Bremse benötigt sehr geringe Handkräfte und bringt eine Performace, wo ich mich frage wofür ich am Froggy noch den Klotz von Saint dran habe.
Wenn die XTR auch bei der Standfestigkeit so überzeugt, dann weiss ich nicht mehr wofür ich noch bei der  Saint am Froggy bleiben soll.


----------



## Air-Wastl (22. Mai 2011)

Hat einer das Ausstattungsblatt vom 2008er Zesty 314?
Wäre cool wenn einer einen Link hätte!

MFG Wastl


----------



## vitaminc (23. Mai 2011)

@Freizeit-Biker


> Zur Bremse: Die neue XTR Trail ist echt der Hammer. Die Bremse benötigt  sehr geringe Handkräfte und bringt eine Performace, wo ich mich frage  wofür ich am Froggy noch den Klotz von Saint dran habe.
> Wenn die XTR auch bei der Standfestigkeit so überzeugt, dann weiss ich  nicht mehr wofür ich noch bei der  Saint am Froggy bleiben soll.



Gibt es schon Langzeiterfahrungen mit der XTR Trail?

Eine Bremse mit der gleichen Performance, Standfestigkeit und Zuverlässigkeit, die dann auch deutlich weniger wiegt, wäre natürlich ein Grund nicht mehr zur SAINT zu greifen. Die Zeit bleibt ja auch nicht stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Mai 2011)

Was Sind Langzeiterfahrungen? Ich hab die XTR seit März am Bike. 
Also noch nicht viel mehr als 1000 km.
Ansonsten gehört die Beurteilung von Parts in den Technik Fred.


----------



## vitaminc (23. Mai 2011)

Langzeiterfahrungen: z.B. 1 komplette Saison


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Mai 2011)

Wo die XTR im letzten Herbst vorgestellt wurde? Dann wende dich mal an die Shimano Prototypen-Tester.


----------



## vitaminc (23. Mai 2011)

> Wo die XTR im letzten Herbst vorgestellt wurde? Dann wende dich mal an die Shimano Prototypen-Tester



Ne, ich warte deswegen lieber bis ein Produkt mal ein Weilchen auf dem Markt war, bis dahin gibt es dann auch genug gesammelte Erfahrungen. 

@Air-Wastl:
Frame :  ALU 7005 MULTIBUTTED, OST, SDP, DEBATTEMENT / TRAVEL 140 MM 
Shock absorber :  FOX FLOAT R 200 MM 
Fork : FOX 32 FLOAT RL 140 
Headset : AHEAD SET 1-1/8 SEMI INTEGRE 
Bottom Bracket : SHIMANO CARTOUCHES INTEGREES / INTEGRATED CARTRIDGES 
Crankset : SHIMANO FCM542 2 PIECES 22X32X44 
Stem : LP XC PRO, 6061 3D FORGED 
Seatpost : LP XC COMP, 6061 31.6X350 
Handlebars : LP XR PRO RIZER AL2014DB 30X660 31.8 
Front derailleur : SHIMANO LX, E TYPE 
Rear derailleur : SHIMANO NEW XT 9S SHADOW 
Brakes :  FORMULA ORO K18 180/160 
Shifters :  SHIMANO LX RAPIDFIRE PLUS 
Saddle :  LP PFF LITE 
Wheel :  Moyeux : SHIMANO M525 - Jantes : MAVIC XM317 
Sprocket :  SRAM PG-970 9S 11/34 
Tires : MICHELIN XC DRY2 26X2.00 
Weight : 12.9 
Size :  42 - 46 - 50 - 54 
Lapierre Technologies :  SDP


----------



## Air-Wastl (24. Mai 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @Air-Wastl:



Danke

MFG


----------



## vitaminc (26. Mai 2011)

Habe mal wieder ein Knacken am Zesty und konnte den Fehler selbst nicht finden. Wenn das Zesty ne Weile steht und ich fahre ohne großartiger Belastung los ist ansich kaum etwas zu bemerken. Erst bei Belastung, vorallendingen mit dem rechten Bein ist plötzlich ein Knacken vom Lenkerbereich deutlich zu vernehmen. Umso mehr ich in die Pedale steige, quasi damit auch mehr Belastung auf das gesamte Gelenk gebe, desto mehr ist das Knacken zu vernehmen.

Seit Montag steht es nun in der Werkstatt und die Kollegen konnten es bis dato noch nicht beheben. Inzwischen wurden die Schrauben am Vorbau geprüft und gefettet, und auch die Spacer schon getauscht. Das war es aber nicht. Ich denke die werden nun weiter noch das Steuersatz, Lagerschale, Federgabel etc. prüfen, und dann sich langsam mit allen Prüfungen nach hinten bewegen. 

Im schlimmsten Fall könnte die Ursache auch der Rahmen selbst sein, zumindest laut Aussage der Werkstatt. Noch habe ich Garantie drauf (August/September 2009 gekauft), aber ich frage mich, ob Lapierre einem Rahmentausch aufgrund eines Knackens zustimmen wird oder wie da die Beweiskraft ist. Jemand Erfahrung damit?

Das macht mich echt wahnsinnig, wenn das Radel tagelang irgendwo steht und ich kann damit nicht fahren. Jedes Jahr steht das Zesty in der Werkstatt


----------



## hergie (26. Mai 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung damit?



JA!

Mein Zesty knackt ständig. Hört sich auch bisschen so an, als würde der Rahmen sich verwinden, als wäre er kurz vom abbrechen...

Mich nervt das tierisch. Letzendlich war es die  Dämpferaufnahme.
-> Dämpfer ausgebaut und alles mit Fett wieder eingebaut. Ruhe war.
Aber nicht lange, als ich heute gefahren bin, hatte ich dieses Knacken wieder. Werde also weiterhin suchen müssen.
Bei mir kommt es immer dann, wenn ich bergauf fahre...

Grüße


----------



## vitaminc (26. Mai 2011)

Bei mir ist es zwischenzeitlich das 4te Knacken. Pedal und Sattel konnte ich jeweils selbst beheben, 1mal war es eine Gelenkschraube. Diesmal dachte ich eigentlich auch sofort wieder an eine Gelenkschraube, da ich oft der Akustik nicht ganz traue, immerhin können die Rohre des Rahmens den Schall gut leiten. Wenn ich am Samstag die Lust verspüre zu fahre, werde ich das Zesty einfach abholen und am Montag wieder in die Werkstatt bringen.

An meinem Hardtail habe ich auch nach über 8 Jahren noch kein einziges Mal ein Knacken gehabt.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Mai 2011)

Dann baut mal die Alu Schraube des Hauptlagers hinter dem Tretlager aus. 
Die Schraube scheint unter bestimmten Umständen anzufangen in der Bohrung des Rahmens zu arbeiten. Unter Kettenzug entsteht dann mit jedem Tritt ein Knacken. Richtig zu lokalisieren ist das Knacken nicht. Könnte nach gehör überall her kommen.

Ich hab die Schraube erst mal mit der Monagepaste von Park Tools wieder eingesetzt, da ich mit erst eine neue Schraube besorgen musste. 
Die neue Schrauben liegt jetzt hier, das Knacken hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht wieder eingestellt. 

Des Weiteren sind irgendwann die Gleitlager hinten am den Ausfallenden hin. 
Das ist eine Alu- Hohlwelle, auf der die Kunststoff Gleitlager der Sattelstreben laufen. Bei meinem Froggy waren nach 2 Jahren die Gleitlager und auch erst recht die Hohlwellen hin. Da trat beim Froggy auch ein Belastungsknacken unter Kettenzug auf. 

Gestern war dann der mittlere Spider der 10-fach Shimano XT Kassette der Übeltäter. Unter Kettenzug knackte es hinten an der Nabe als ob sich der Freilauf verabschieden wollte. Hat etwas gedauert bis ich auf die Kassette kekommen bin. 

Der recht bescheidenen Orginal Steuersatz, zumindest des 314-er Zestys, ist aber auch ein eindeutiger Kandidat für unliebsame Überraschungen. 
Überall wo man es nicht direkt sieht werden halt recht billige Teile verbaut. Der Steuersatz besteht wiklich noch aus einem losen Kugelring in einem mehr oder wwenig überhaupt nicht gedichteten Konenlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## en_masse (26. Mai 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=473196

Echt am besten mal nach dieser Schraube schauen. War bei mir echt häufig der Grund für Geräusche.


----------



## vitaminc (27. Mai 2011)

> Die Schraube scheint unter bestimmten Umständen anzufangen in der  Bohrung des Rahmens zu arbeiten. Unter Kettenzug entsteht dann mit jedem  Tritt ein Knacken. Richtig zu lokalisieren ist das Knacken nicht.  Könnte nach gehör überall her kommen.





> Gestern war dann der mittlere Spider der 10-fach Shimano XT Kassette der  Übeltäter. Unter Kettenzug knackte es hinten an der Nabe als ob sich  der Freilauf verabschieden wollte. Hat etwas gedauert bis ich auf die  Kassette kekommen bin.



Ich denke das kann ich bei mir ausschließen, da das Knacken auch ohne Kettenzug oder Pedalbewegung zu hören ist. Druck aufs gesamte Gelenk bei Sperrung der Federgabel ist bereits ausreichend um das Knacken zu hören.

Auch die Kettenblattschrauben können einen Knacken von sich geben, die ich aber eigentlich auch ausschließen kann.



> Der recht bescheidenen Orginal Steuersatz, zumindest des 314-er Zestys,  ist aber auch ein eindeutiger Kandidat für unliebsame Überraschungen.
> Überall wo man es nicht direkt sieht werden halt recht billige Teile  verbaut. Der Steuersatz besteht wiklich noch aus einem losen Kugelring  in einem mehr oder wwenig überhaupt nicht gedichteten Konenlager.



Ist das bei den 2009er Zestys nicht bei allen so?


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Mai 2011)

Tippe auch auf Schraube überm Tretlager oder Steuersatz.
Geräusche sind oft schwer zu lokalisieren, da der Rahmen die Schwingungen überträgt.


----------



## tob07 (27. Mai 2011)

Das ist wirklich ne tückische Sache. Ich hatte auch schon mal das Problem dass bei mir einfach nur der Sattel in der Sattelaufnahme der Sattelstütze geknackt hat. Hat sich so im Rahmen fortgeleitet, dass ich dachte es ist das Tretlager..
Also viel Glück bei der Suche, meins war zum glück bis zuletzt ruhig.

@lugggas
hast du deinen Rahmen jetzt schon wieder? gibts irgendwas neues?
Meiner ist jetzt auch schon 3 Wochen weg und ich hab noch keine Auskunft von Lapierre..


----------



## hergie (27. Mai 2011)

Ich mal wieder mit Fragen...

Ich möchte an mein 2009er Zesty 314 einen Bashguard und eine Kefü montieren. Über die Suchfunktion fand ich keine hilfreiche Antwort. 

Ich fahre die Standartkurbel, welche ab Werk verbaut war. (Shimano Shimano FCM 542). Mein Plan war, dass ich das große Ritzel runterwerfe und stattdessen einen Bash drauf schraube. Das mittlerer Kettenblatt hat 32 Zähne. Kann ich soeinfach den Bash anstatt des großen Ritzels montieren und wenn ja welchen Bash sollte ich nehmen? Einen für 32 Zähne (mittleres Kettenblatt) oder größer? Macht der Umwerfer dann Probleme?
Bei der Kettenführung habe ich mal auf ner Tour gehört, dass es beim Zesty Probleme gibt. Jemand Erfahrung? Kann ich bei meiner Kurbel eine Kefü montieren? (Würde dann ja anstatt der 3-Fach nur noch ein 2-Fach mit Bash fahren). Die Aufnahme für eine Kefü ist ja vorhanden. Wenn ja, welche brauche ich ? Hab irgendwas mit CISG gelesen...

Für eure Antworten Danke ich bereits jetzt. 

Grüße


----------



## L0cke (27. Mai 2011)

Hi du kannst ohne Probleme durch Umwerfer etc. eine KEfü montieren, solange die Kefü ISCG05 als Montagestandard hat(ISCG03 und Innenlagermontage sind nicht möglich), beim großen Kettenblatt würde ich auf ein 36t oder 38t wechseln mit passenden Bashguard.

Ist zwar ein Froggy aber anders ist es beim Spicy auch nicht: Loba RF38 und Lofü mit Prototyprollenblabla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lall (31. Mai 2011)

hallo, ich hätte mal schnell eine Frage zu meinem 2010er Zesty 314, und zwar hab ich meine Gabel geschrottet und möchte jetzt eine neue einbauen bzw. kaufen- ich kenn mich da nicht so gut aus- was muss da verbaut werden  : 1 1/8 oder 1.5 - und könnt ich auch eine 150 gabel verbauen ohne die geometrie zu verschlechtern ? sollte jemand eine gabel zu verkaufen haben wäre ich interessiert  !! danke schon mal für eure antworten ...

edit: ok hab jetzt die letzten seiten hier durchgelesen und das Gabelproblem ist ja schon öfters mal aufgekommen- wenn ich das richtig versteh haben einige von euch die gabel eh schon getauscht- hab da was von Revelation und Lyrik 160 mm gelesen - welche Modelle sind das den genau bzw. auf was muss ich achten das die gabel auch reinpasst ?
danke...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. Mai 2011)

Lyrik ist schon recht heftig im Zesty. Das sind 20 mm mehr Federweg und ein gutes Stück mehr Einbauhöhe. Ob du mit der höheren Front und flacherem Lenkwinkel zurecht kommst? 

Ins Zesty passt nur ein 1 1/8'' Gabelschaft. Wenn du eine gebrauchte Gabel suchst, dann musst du drauf achten, dass der Gabelschaft mindestens genau so lang ist wie der Alte. 
Viel Stabilitätsgewinn gegenüber der Floar RL bringt eine 15 oder 20 mm Steckachse. Da bist du dann aber auch sofort mit einem neuen Vorderrad dabei. Der Original LRS lässt sich nicht umrüsten. 

Die Lyrik gibts nur mit 20 mm Steckachse, die Revelation in allen Varianten. 
Was für eine Modellvariante der Gabel du nimmst, das sprengt den Umfang hier. Das musst du aufgrund deines Einsatzgebietes selber entscheiden. 
Solo Air, Coil, 2-Step etc.  Und die verschiedenen Dämpfungvarianten dazu.......


----------



## kittyhawk (31. Mai 2011)

mein 08er zesty macht seit kurzem ein leises knacken während der fahrt bzw. wenn man das rückrad dreht. es ist immer an der gleichen stelle. erkennen kann ich allerdings nichts. hat jemand eine idee/vermutung was das sein könnte?


----------



## lall (31. Mai 2011)

danke uwe für deine antwort - es ist mir schon mal geholfen. es stellt sich jatzt die fage ob ich meine fox float um 320 euro reparieren lassen soll oder gleich eine neue rock shox revelation nehmen sollte - da könnte ich eine neue revelation rlt dual air 150 mm um knapp 380 euro bekommen ?
schwierig......;-(


----------



## en_masse (31. Mai 2011)

macht es das Geräusch nur beim vorwärts oder auch beim rückwärtsdrehen des unbelasteten rades?


----------



## lukiluk (1. Juni 2011)

kittyhawk schrieb:


> mein 08er zesty macht seit kurzem ein leises knacken während der fahrt bzw. wenn man das rückrad dreht. es ist immer an der gleichen stelle. erkennen kann ich allerdings nichts. hat jemand eine idee/vermutung was das sein könnte?



war bei meinem xcontrol auch - hinterradnabe kaputt... hab ein neues hinterrad bekommen, da fertigungsfehler


----------



## kittyhawk (1. Juni 2011)

das geräusch tritt sowohl vorwärts als auch rückwärts auf. mit dem neuen hinterrad wirds wohl schwer werden, da die 2 jährige garantie abgelaufen ist. :/


----------



## lukiluk (1. Juni 2011)

jo wirst wohl eine neue nabe brauchen, ich hab nur ein neues laufrad bekommen weil die bestellung der ersatzteile so ewig gedauert hätte, und weil das radl 2monate alt ist


----------



## kittyhawk (1. Juni 2011)

kann ich damit eigentlich gefahrlos weiterfahren? im moment habe ich ja kein "problem" ausser dem geräusch.
und welche nabe wäre empfehlenswert? worauf muss ich achten?


----------



## tob07 (1. Juni 2011)

Das könnte aber auch nur eine Speiche oder so sein die locker ist. Versuch mal mit den fingern ob die Speichenspannung überall ungefähr gleich ist oder ob eine Speiche ganz locker ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (1. Juni 2011)

weiß jemand, wo ich n 2010er zesty 714 in gr. LARGE (50) bekommen kann? am liebsten von einem händler zum abverkaufspreis oder gern auch gegen gebot gebraucht in TOP zustand... antwort bitte per PN...


----------



## Rockshock (3. Juni 2011)

Schei....! Jetzt hat mein Zesty es auch: Dieses beschi... Knacken, irgendwo...und ich kanns nicht genau orten?! Macht mich wahnsinnig, während dem fahren.


----------



## tuubaduur (3. Juni 2011)

Zieh die Schraube am hauptlager nach. 
gruss


----------



## Rockshock (3. Juni 2011)

Danke. Werde ich machen, aber eine erste Prüfung der Schrauben zeigte, dass die alle fest sitzen..?!?!
Ich versuchs mal!Gruss


----------



## vitaminc (3. Juni 2011)

ach, mein Zesty ist jetzt dann seit fast 2 Wochen in der Werkstatt meines Vertrauens, und die finden das Problem mit dem Knacken nicht. Werde langsam richtig nervös, denn am 9.Juni gehts mit dem Zesty in die Schweiz.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Juni 2011)

Rockshock schrieb:


> Schei....! Jetzt hat mein Zesty es auch: Dieses beschi... Knacken, irgendwo...und ich kanns nicht genau orten?! Macht mich wahnsinnig, während dem fahren.


Schau mal im Spicy Thread nach. Da ist da auch gerade ein Thema. 
Irgendwo hier in dem Thread hab ich da auch schon was zu geschrieben.


----------



## agnes (4. Juni 2011)

vielleicht sollte man einen tipp thread eröffnen. wo man die fehler mit der lösung postet.


----------



## vitaminc (9. Juni 2011)

Also nach 2,5 Wochen habe ich mein Zesty wieder daheim. Es wurde einmal komplett zerlegt, alles gereinigt und gefettet. Alle Lager wurden geprüft. Steuersatz geprüft und zeitweise getauscht. Der Händler meinte er hätte nahezu alles in seiner Macht gemacht, sogar den Rahmen explizit aufs Knacken geprüft. Knacken ist leider noch immer vorhanden.

Gibt es für das Zesty 514 (2009er) ein Schraubenkit?

Langsam sind auch meine gesamten Gelenkschrauben etc. vom Verschleiß betroffen - wahrscheinlich vom vielen zerlegen


----------



## tuubaduur (9. Juni 2011)

@ vitaminic, vielleicht schon gemacht, wer weiss. bei mir war es schon einige male der sattel oder die sattelklemme selbst die geknarrt hat.

mich macht das auch immer wahnsinnig wenn das radl geräusche macht die nichts mit funktion zu tun haben.

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (9. Juni 2011)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> weiß jemand, wo ich n 2010er zesty 714 in gr. LARGE (50) bekommen kann? am liebsten von einem händler zum abverkaufspreis oder gern auch gegen gebot gebraucht in TOP zustand... antwort bitte per PN...



Wird schwer...ich hatte bereits im Januar keines mehr bekommen, habe dann ein 2011er 714 genommen ...bisher noch keine Sekunde bereut.

Gruß


----------



## hergie (9. Juni 2011)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> mich macht das auch immer wahnsinnig wenn das radl geräusche macht die nichts mit funktion zu tun haben.



Dito, ich habe mittlerweile aber eine gewisse toleranz bezüglich der knack- und schleifgeräusche entwickelt. es ist mir echt wurscht mittlerweile... meine mitfahrer sehen das (noch) nicht so 

@ vitaminic:
Mein Knacken ist mittlerweile weg, nachdem ich die Zugführung am Unterrohr abegschraubt, gesäubert und wieder (mit Fett) eingeschraubt habe. Das Gleiche habe ich mit dem Sattel gemacht. Seitdem gehört das Knacken der Vergangenheit an. Glaub aber eher, dass es von der Stütze (KS i950) kam


----------



## vitaminc (9. Juni 2011)

Bei mir kann ich Sattel, Sattelstütze und Klemme ausschließen.

Ich werde jetzt auch erstmal wieder fahren, morgen geht es in die Schweiz über Pfingsten.

An einem Schraubenkit wäre ich dennoch interessiert, vielleicht weiss jemand was.


----------



## OWL_Biker (14. Juni 2011)

Mein Zesty lärmt auch! 

Anfangangs hat es mich beruhigt, dass meines nicht das einzige ist, jetzt denke ich aber dass es vielleicht ein wenig ein Zesty Problem ist. :-/
Fing bei mir vor etwa 500km an. Steuersatz wurde gereinigt, jetzt hört es sich extrem nach "Richtung Kurbel(lager)" an. 
Mittlerweile tritt es recht einfach auf und ist übelst penetrant und laut, anfangs kam es eher wenn ich mich einen Berg raufgewäult habe, da ich dann immer so "komisch" belaste. ;-)

Sattel kann es nicht sein und das Geräusch kommt auch eher unabhängig von der Kurbeldrehung. Wenn ich im Rollen aufstehe und etwas wippe ohne die Kurbel zu drehen, höre ich es auch.

Komische Sache das ganze... Vermiest einem echt die Fahrlaune... :-/


----------



## Schwobenflyer (14. Juni 2011)

[FONT="]Ich fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr mit dem Zesty 314 und habe von Anfang an das Gefühl zu weit vorne zu sitzen irgendwie[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=black][FONT="]habe ich immer das Bedürfnis so ca. 2 cm weiter hinten sitzen zu müssen den Sattel habe ich schon auf [/FONT]
[FONT="]Anschlag hinten aber ändert nichts.[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=black][FONT="]Und das zweite Problem wäre der Sattel nach ca. 1,5 Stunden habe ich ein Taubheitsgefühl. [/FONT]
[FONT="]Würde da eventuell der SQlab 611 active in Verbindung mit einer Variosattelstütze mit Versatz was bringen?[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=black][FONT="]Vielen Dank für eure Erfahrungen[/FONT]
[FONT="]Gruss[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=black][FONT="]Flyer[/FONT]


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. Juni 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Mein Zesty lärmt auch!
> 
> Anfangangs hat es mich beruhigt, dass meines nicht das einzige ist, jetzt denke ich aber dass es vielleicht ein wenig ein Zesty Problem ist. :-/
> Fing bei mir vor etwa 500km an. Steuersatz wurde gereinigt, jetzt hört es sich extrem nach "Richtung Kurbel(lager)" an.
> ...


Was meist schneller geht, als ewig rumzuprobieren wäre, sofern mal die Möglichkeit dazu hat...
Vorher Rad nass und gründlich reinigen, dann Hinterrad und kurbel raus,
alles was sich bewegt mit Sprühöl einsprühen und mit Lappen das Rad picco saubermachen.
Dann alle Schrauben prüfen/nachziehen. Tretlagerschalen auch.
Kassette und Hinterradnabe auch noch saubermachen und auf Spiel und korrekten Sitz achten.
Damit ist normalerweise ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (14. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, aber mit Kurbel ausbauen usw. hab ichs nicht so, deswegen gehts nächste Woche zum Händler. 

Aber wenn man so die Posts der letzten 2 Seiten liest scheint es bei manchen nicht so einfach wegzugehen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Juni 2011)

Wenn du das so machst, wie Dude das beschreibt, klappt es fast immer. Vorausgesetzt, du kontrollierst die Drehmomente.


----------



## OWL_Biker (14. Juni 2011)

Hatte mit Eike eigentlich einen Termin für nächste Woche gemacht heute, aber vielleicht wäre ein Drehmomentschlüssel wirklich mal eine sinnvolle Investition um so etwas mal selbst zu erledigen... Würde mich dann früh genug melden.

Danke an euch!


----------



## Frankie Cologne (14. Juni 2011)

Tach Community,

habe folgende Frage und freue mich auf Antwort:

Auf meinem 2008er Zesty 514 ist folgendes Laufrad laut Beschreibung verbaut: SHIMANO NEW XT M 775 

Nachdem meine 2.25er Nobby Nics mit Schlauch jetzt wieder erneuert werden müssen, frage ich mich ob ich auch Conti Mountain King II mit Schlauch in 2.40 Breite darauf fahren kann. 

Bzw. was geht maximal für eine Breite. Finde im Netzt total unterschiedliche Infos. Deshalb hier die Frage an die Experten.

Danke Euch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikedude001 (15. Juni 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Hatte mit Eike eigentlich einen Termin für nächste Woche gemacht heute, aber vielleicht wäre ein Drehmomentschlüssel wirklich mal eine sinnvolle Investition um so etwas mal selbst zu erledigen... Würde mich dann früh genug melden.
> 
> Danke an euch!


 
Zum Thema Drehmomentschlüssel :
Bei den Verschraubungen muss das losbrechmoment beachtet werden.
Ausserdem sind die Lagerschrauben mit Schraubensicherung versehen.
Stellt man das korrekte Drehmoment ein und prüft die Schrauben, bekommt man nie das richtige Anzugsmoment.
Daher entweder mit etwas mehr "schmagges" ohne Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen (aber nur wenn ihr geübt darin seid). Oder Schrauben lösen, reinigen, neue Schraubensicherung drauf und dann anziehen.


----------



## vitaminc (16. Juni 2011)

Frage an die Zesty-Fahrer:
Schäppert bei euch die Kette auch immer wie blöd wenn ihr verblockte Trails runterbolzt?

Fehlt es da an Spannung oder wäre es ne gute Idee eine zusätzliche Kettenführungsrolle anzubringen?

Ich habe zuletzt sogar mal ne gesamte Leitrolle verloren, wie auch immer das passieren konnte. Sowas hat man ja ansich nicht als Ersatzteil dabei, somit musste ich dann abschließend an den Trail leider den Rest zu Fuß gehen


----------



## hergie (16. Juni 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Frage an die Zesty-Fahrer:
> Schäppert bei euch die Kette auch immer wie blöd wenn ihr verblockte Trails runterbolzt?
> 
> Fehlt es da an Spannung oder wäre es ne gute Idee eine zusätzliche Kettenführungsrolle anzubringen?
> ...



JA! Die Kette hört sich an wie Panzer mit 70 auffer Straße...
Habe einfach die Kette gekürzt und fahre vorne immer aufm 3 Ritzel. Die Kette ist bis jetzt auch noch nicht runtergefallen. Ich überlege aber auch wg einer Kefü...

Grüße


----------



## neubicolt (16. Juni 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Frage an die Zesty-Fahrer:
> Schäppert bei euch die Kette auch immer wie blöd wenn ihr verblockte Trails runterbolzt?
> 
> Fehlt es da an Spannung oder wäre es ne gute Idee eine zusätzliche Kettenführungsrolle anzubringen?
> ...



So wie bei allen Bikes ohne Kefü...

Versuch mal die KeFü von Bionicon, soll an sich was taugen für 3-Fach...

Gruß


----------



## B3ppo (16. Juni 2011)

4 Wochen nachdem ich das Rad hatte war die Kefü dran


----------



## LC4Fun (16. Juni 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> 4 Wochen nachdem ich das Rad hatte war die Kefü dran



welche? Pics? Erzähl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_HITfutju123 (19. Juni 2011)

Wann kann man denn mit den ersten Infohäppchen für die 2012er Zestys rechnen? *vorsichtig frag*


----------



## altamann (20. Juni 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Mein Zesty lärmt auch!
> 
> Anfangangs hat es mich beruhigt, dass meines nicht das einzige ist, jetzt denke ich aber dass es vielleicht ein wenig ein Zesty Problem ist. :-/
> Fing bei mir vor etwa 500km an. Steuersatz wurde gereinigt, jetzt hört es sich extrem nach "Richtung Kurbel(lager)" an.
> ...


 Hallo
Kenne das Problem auch sehr gut. Habe sorgfältig alle beweglichen Teile ausgebaut, zerlegt, gereinigt und gefettet wieder eingebaut, aber das Geräusch war noch da. Habe mich dann an die unbeweglichen Teile gemacht. Nachdem ich meine Bremscheiben aus und wieder eingebaut,
 habe, ist das Geräusch endlich weg. Die Verzahnung und alle Kontaktstellen mit der Felge in Kupferpaste gelegt. 
 Seit dem nur noch das "Surren "der Kette .


----------



## altamann (20. Juni 2011)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> [FONT="]Ich fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr mit dem Zesty 314 und habe von Anfang an das Gefühl zu weit vorne zu sitzen irgendwie[/FONT][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=black][FONT="]habe ich immer das Bedürfnis so ca. 2 cm weiter hinten sitzen zu müssen den Sattel habe ich schon auf [/FONT]
> [FONT="]Anschlag hinten aber ändert nichts.[/FONT][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=black][FONT="]Und das zweite Problem wäre der Sattel nach ca. 1,5 Stunden habe ich ein Taubheitsgefühl. [/FONT]
> ...


Hallo
Biken mit Variostütze bring einfach den doppelten Fahrspaß. (Nie mehr ohne). Ich fahre den 611 activ seit ca 7 Monaten. Bring deutlich mehr Entlastung im Dammbereich. In Verbindung mit der "Arschkreme" OKOLE STUFF halte ich es doppelt so lange aus wie früher. Für deine Sitzposition zu änder, versuch doch mal den Vorbau zu drehen, durch eine etwas gestrecktere Sitzposition kommst du automatisch weiter nach hinten. Hat mir auch sehr geholfen.


----------



## herbyx (21. Juni 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Tach Community,
> 
> habe folgende Frage und freue mich auf Antwort:
> 
> ...


----------



## OWL_Biker (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jürgen,

wieso Notlösung?

Machen doch viele so. Vorne breit da und hinten dann etwas Gewicht sparen...


----------



## Frankie Cologne (22. Juni 2011)

...

Ja schrieb:


> Also ich fahr mit aktuell die 2.25 Nobby Nics mit Schlauch...würde auch gerne weiter Schlauch mit den 2.4 Mountain King II fahren.
> 
> Da der 2.4 Montain King ja schmaler baut als der 2.4 Fat Albert sollte also meine Wunschkombi auf der XT Felge gehen...
> 
> Danke für Euere Antworten


----------



## vitaminc (22. Juni 2011)

Ich bleibe vorerst bei der RubberQueen 2.2 UST. Inzwischen gibts die mit BlackChili, ich fahre jedoch noch die Version ohne BC, weil bislang superlange haltbar. Geil wenn man ne komplette Saison mit nur einem Satz Reifen fahren kann. Ebenso toll, dass die RubberQueen 2.2 UST auf der XT Felge nahezu keine Luft verliert, d.h. ich muss nur alle 2 Monate mal pumpen. Traktion, Rollwiderstand und allg. Fahrgefühl sind auch Klasse!

Einzig sie ist bisschen schwer, habe auch noch zusätzlich Milch drinne.


----------



## herbyx (22. Juni 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> wieso Notlösung?
> 
> Machen doch viele so. Vorne breit da und hinten dann etwas Gewicht sparen...




Wußte ich damals noch nicht.
Notlösung deshalb, weil ich einen Reifenschaden und kein anderes Material hatte. Hätte nie gedacht, das der Unterschied so groß ist!


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juni 2011)

Zesty 514 Modell 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juni 2011)

Zesty 914 Modell 2012


----------



## agnes (23. Juni 2011)

sehr schick.


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. Juni 2011)

Wieso verändert man die Dämpferstellung beim Zesty denn dann nicht einheitlich???
Finde ich etwas seltsam...

Ansonsten finde ich das 914 klassisch gehalten sehr schick, bei den anderen Modellen würden mir farbmäßig ein paar Spielereien gefallen...


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juni 2011)

Naja, wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, dann ist das da oben ein X-Flow. Das Linkage ist komplett anders. Ich finds aber auch sehr gelungen.


----------



## lugggas (23. Juni 2011)

x-flow?
das obere ist halt ein mehrgelenker, das untere ein viergelenker.
unterscheiden dich sich jetzt auch im federweg?

edit: x-flow liegt bei 120 mm, hat sogar das pendbox system.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (23. Juni 2011)

wow....die 2012er werden wieder traumhaft schöne Bikes.

Kein Wunder dass ich mit dem Lapierre Virus infiziert bin.....

Ich werd verrückt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_HITfutju123 (23. Juni 2011)

Hm...

ist das 314 ebenfalls von der neuen Dämpferpositiion betroffen? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass alle 2012er Zestys, mit Ausnahme des 914, über diese neue Dämpferposition verfügen oder?

Lapierre war für mich u.a. immer das Synonym für einzigartiges Design. Fände ich richtig schade, wenn man sich nun auch dem Mainstream-Look mit der neuen Dämpferposition annähern würde 

Ist schon bekannt, wieviel Geld mehr man in die Hand nehmen muss? (Im Vergleich zu 2011)


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. Juni 2011)

Die Zestys bleiben wohl so wie sie sind. Das X-Flow ist ein völlig anderes Rad.


----------



## vitaminc (24. Juni 2011)

hab den Beitrag in Lapierre 2012 kopiert


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Juni 2011)

lugggas schrieb:


> x-flow?
> das obere ist halt ein mehrgelenker, das untere ein viergelenker.
> unterscheiden dich sich jetzt auch im federweg?
> 
> edit: x-flow liegt bei 120 mm, hat sogar das pendbox system.



LP bauen keine Viergelenker.


----------



## Chris_85 (24. Juni 2011)

Oh man, die 2012 sehen ja schon mal Hammer aus...
Eignetlich wollte ich mein 2010 noch mind. 4 Jahre Fahren 

Aber dafür gabs bei mir jetzt ne Reverb...
Echt geniales Teil...


----------



## lugggas (24. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> LP bauen keine Viergelenker.


zesty, spicy, froggy ??


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Juni 2011)

Sind alles keine Viergelenker.


----------



## V10pinner (25. Juni 2011)

Und warum verkauft LP keine Rahmen mit dem Hinterbausystem im Land des Viergelenker-Patents USA ?
Ist sicher ganz knapp am Viergelenkerpatent vorbei engineert .


----------



## agnes (26. Juni 2011)

so lange gibt es lapierre auch bei uns noch nicht. zumal die amis einen anderen geschmack haben.


----------



## lugggas (26. Juni 2011)

die drei sind doch alles stinknormale viergelenker!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juni 2011)

Nein, nein und nein. Es sind de facto KEINE Viergelenker. Diese Diskussion haben wir im Forum schon mehrfach geführt. Ist aber schon ein bisschen her. Schaut mal im ersten Teil vom Lapierre Thread.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juni 2011)

V10pinner schrieb:


> Und warum verkauft LP keine Rahmen mit dem Hinterbausystem im Land des Viergelenker-Patents USA ?
> Ist sicher ganz knapp am Viergelenkerpatent vorbei engineert .



Da geht es weniger um Specialized als um Santa Cruz.


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. Juli 2011)

Mal ein aktuelles Bild hinter schöner Kulisse


----------



## schocos (6. Juli 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Mal ein aktuelles Bild hinter schöner Kulisse



Boah ! Wie bist du denn hinter die Kulisse gekommen ? Beziehungen ?? 
Aber das Objekt vor der Kulisse ist sehr gelungen. Gefällt 

Edit: was hast du denn an der Sattelstütze, Teleskopstütze mit Ferbedienung ?


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Juli 2011)

Sieht aus wie ne Reverb mit Neoprenüberzug.


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. Juli 2011)

Das Bild ist aus Portes du soleil und die Stütze hast du richtig erkannt.
Reverb mit Neoprenmütze.


----------



## gmk (8. Juli 2011)

V10pinner schrieb:


> Und warum verkauft LP keine Rahmen mit dem Hinterbausystem im Land des Viergelenker-Patents USA ?
> Ist sicher ganz knapp am Viergelenkerpatent vorbei engineert .





> die drei sind doch alles stinknormale viergelenker!?





> Nein, nein und nein. Es sind de facto KEINE Viergelenker. Diese Diskussion haben wir im Forum schon mehrfach geführt. Ist aber schon ein bisschen her. Schaut mal im ersten Teil vom Lapierre Thread.





Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Da geht es weniger um Specialized als um Santa Cruz.



wegen den gegenlenkenden umlenkhebeln (VPP patent)
einer dreht sich gegen den uhrzeigersinn (umlenkhebel beim dämpfer)
der andere (bei lapierre die kettestrebe) im uhrzeigersinn

im prinzip umgehen sie das (weiterentwickelte VPP) santa cruz patent indem sie keinen zweiten umlenkhebel beim tretlager verwenden
und die kettenstrebe mit horstlink (weit unten, weit vorne) so konstruiert haben.

- - -

verdammt schönes 2012 zesty
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8449391&postcount=1637
ist der dämpfer jetzt auch länger ??
216 oder gar 222mm
weiß das wer?


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Juli 2011)

Ist in der Tat ne gute Frage. Bei der Verlängerung des Dämpfers kommt ja fast beides in Frage.


----------



## Die Wade (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zesty'aner

ich fahre ein 2010er 714 mit XT Kurbel und möchte diese gerne gegen eine Noir-Kurbel, wie sie damals im 914er verbaut wurde tauschen. Kann mir jemand sagen welches Pressfit Innenlager ich für die Noir Kurbel brauche?

Mercí schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockshock (12. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute.

Mal ne Frage an die Technikversierten. Bei dem 2012 Zesty (und auch Spicy) sollen die Tretlager etwas tiefer liegen...ähm..wird das nicht zum Problem, dass man dann beim Überfahren von zB. Bodenwellen oder wenn die Bikes tief einfedern, eher mal mit dem Kettenblatt etc. irgendwo dran haut/hängen bleibt??!
 Ich komme manchmal mit meinem 2011 Zesty auch bei Bergauf-Trails, nah an Steine etc ran und bin beim Kurbeln schon paarmal mit der Pedale an Steinen entlanggekrazt.....
Hoffe, ihr versteht meine Frage und könnt mal eure Meinung dazu abgeben
Grüsse und immer gute Fahrt!;-)


----------



## lugggas (12. Juli 2011)

man setzt natürlich leichter auf, aber dadurch, dass man insgesamt einfach niedriger liegt, lässt es sich besser durch die Kurven heizen


----------



## Rockshock (12. Juli 2011)

also, ich würde lieber nicht aufsetzten wollen ;-)....


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. Juli 2011)

Wenn du da Angst hast, dann fährst du einfach ein bisschen weniger SAG am Dämpfer. Damit holst du die paar mm weniger Bodenfreiheit spielend wieder raus (wenn du den Unterschied beim Berghochfahren überhaupt merken solltest). 
Bergab im Trail macht sich das durch Aufsetzen oder Anecken der Pedale (vor allem mit grossen Flat-Pedalen, SIXPACK ICON, Straitline etc.) bemerkbar. Da muss man schon etwas mehr drauf achten, dass die richtige Kurbel oben steht. Kannst du gut simulieren, indem du einfach mal auf flowigen Single Trails mit etwas mehr SAG am Dämpfer fährst als du es gewohnt bist.


----------



## Die Wade (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach zwei X0 Trigger-Lenkerschellen in rot!
Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Juli 2011)

Durchsuch mal die Ersatzteillisten von SRAM. Wenn du eine Ersatzteilnummer davon findest, dann kann Bike-Components.de dir das, sofern lieferbar, innert einer Woche besorgen. 
Ansonsten musst du dir Schellen in Raw besorgen und Eloxieren lassen. 
Hier im Forum gibts einige Leute, die alles Mögliche mit sehr schönem Ergebnis eloxieren. --> Sufu "Eloxieren".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Die Wade (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo Uwe,

vielen Dank für den Tip mit dem eloxieren. Ich hab ja die Schellen in Alu natur. Das ist dann vermutlich preiswerter wie neue zu kaufen. Die sind ja nicht gerade billig.

Grüß'le
Andreas


----------



## tob07 (5. August 2011)

Hi,

ich weiß, wurde hier bestimmt schon mal gepostet, aber ich finds bei der Suche einfach nicht.
Brauche ein neues Innenlager fürs Zesty 314 von 2011.
Gibts da nen Unterschied zwischen BB90, BB91, BB92 oder BB71?
Was gibts für Erfahrungen z.B mit dem Innenlager von Sixpack SX-BB92 oder dem KCNC BB92? Oder kann man diese gar nicht montieren, sondern muss eben ein BB91 nehmen.
Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## vitaminc (14. August 2011)

Zwischendurch mal wieder ein Bildchen:


----------



## wildewurst (14. August 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Zwischendurch mal wieder ein Bildchen:



...sehr schön, so in weiß find ich gut!
Aber mal eine Frage zur Bremse: ist die Saint nicht etwas zu mächtig im Vergleich zum Rest der Konfiguration deines Zesty? Oder welchen Zweck verfolgst du? ... mit Anhänger unterwegs? LOL

Hast du die gekröpfte Sattelstütze ausgetauscht, sollte doch eigentlich gekröpft sein? Bei der eingestellten Sattelhöhe fährst du den Sattel aber echt weit vorne, für eine gerade Sattelstütze...


----------



## vitaminc (14. August 2011)

> Aber mal eine Frage zur Bremse: ist die Saint nicht etwas zu mächtig im  Vergleich zum Rest der Konfiguration deines Zesty? Oder welchen Zweck  verfolgst du? ... mit Anhänger unterwegs?


Meiner Meinung nach gibts keine übertriebene Bremse. Mein Ziel war es eine vernünftige Bremsanlage ans Bike zu schrauben, die zuverlässig, wartungsarm ist und immer genug Reserven hat. Die SAINT mit Resin-Belägen ist auch nicht ganz so aggressiv wie mit Sinter, aber dennoch natürlich einfach deutlich bissiger als jede Formular oder Avid die ich bislang gefahren bin. Wenn man mal mit ner SAINT richtig umgehen kann, ist es einfach ne Traumbremse.



> Hast du die gekröpfte Sattelstütze ausgetauscht, sollte doch eigentlich  gekröpft sein? Bei der eingestellten Sattelhöhe fährst du den Sattel  aber echt weit vorne, für eine gerade Sattelstütze...


Die alte Sattelstütze war auch gerade. Nur hatte ich paar Probs mit der Sattelstütze, quasi etwas zu kurz und rutschte mir zu oft. Die Thomson mit dem neuen SQLab Sattel war ne echte Offenbarung. Ich fahre etwas weiter vorne, das ist Richtig. Ich denke mir hätte auch ein XL-Rahmen gut gepasst, aufgrund meiner Schrittlänge. Ich finde beim Zesty sitzt man eh schon gut auf dem Hinterreifen. Für Trail-Uphill ist mir das Setup so wie jetzt lieber, da kann ich gut mit den XC-Raketen mithalten, und bergab auf den Trails kommt der Sattel einfach komplett runter, aktuell noch alles manuell, da mir die ganzen Automatik-Sattelstützen noch zuviel Bastelei sind.


----------



## tob07 (14. August 2011)

Hi,

hab da mal ne Frage 
was ist das jetz beim neuen Zesty 2011 für eine Bremsaufnahme am Rahmen, also Postmount ist schon klar, aber ist das für 140mm directmount oder wären das schon gleich für 160mm?
Hintergrund ist der dass ich ne 185mm Bremse am neuen Rahmen montieren möchte, und nicht weiß welchen Adapter ich dafür benötide. die Bremse ist ein Postmount modell.

Vielen Dank schonmal an alle!!


----------



## wildewurst (14. August 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gibts keine übertriebene Bremse. Mein Ziel war es eine vernünftige Bremsanlage ans Bike zu schrauben, die zuverlässig, wartungsarm ist und immer genug Reserven hat. Die SAINT mit Resin-Belägen ist auch nicht ganz so aggressiv wie mit Sinter, aber dennoch natürlich einfach deutlich bissiger als jede Formular oder Avid die ich bislang gefahren bin. Wenn man mal mit ner SAINT richtig umgehen kann, ist es einfach ne Traumbremse.
> 
> Die alte Sattelstütze war auch gerade. Nur hatte ich paar Probs mit der Sattelstütze, quasi etwas zu kurz und rutschte mir zu oft. Die Thomson mit dem neuen SQLab Sattel war ne echte Offenbarung. Ich fahre etwas weiter vorne, das ist Richtig. Ich denke mir hätte auch ein XL-Rahmen gut gepasst, aufgrund meiner Schrittlänge. Ich finde beim Zesty sitzt man eh schon gut auf dem Hinterreifen. Für Trail-Uphill ist mir das Setup so wie jetzt lieber, da kann ich gut mit den XC-Raketen mithalten, und bergab auf den Trails kommt der Sattel einfach komplett runter, aktuell noch alles manuell, da mir die ganzen Automatik-Sattelstützen noch zuviel Bastelei sind.



... stimmt schon mit der Bremse, da ist der persönliche Geschmack immer noch ausschlaggebend. nach der Formula von der Serienausstattung bin ich für meinen Teil jetzt mit der Avid XO voll zufrieden.

Was die Teleskopstützen angeht. Probier das mal aus, für mich war das eine wirkliche Bereicherung im Handling!!! vorausgesetzt es gibt eine in der Länge die du brauchst.


----------



## vitaminc (14. August 2011)

> ... stimmt schon mit der Bremse, da ist der persönliche Geschmack immer  noch ausschlaggebend. nach der Formula von der Serienausstattung bin ich  für meinen Teil jetzt mit der Avid XO voll zufrieden.



Avid baut auch nette Bremsen, aufjedenfall. Bin mal ne Elixir gefahren, die hätte mir von der reinen Bremskraft auch locker gereicht, aber ich wollte weg vom DOT.



> Was die Teleskopstützen angeht. Probier das mal aus, für mich war das  eine wirkliche Bereicherung im Handling!!! vorausgesetzt es gibt eine in  der Länge die du brauchst.



Du meinst ne Remote?
Ich warte da lieber noch, bis man die evtl. derzeitigen Kinderkrankheiten im Griff hat, und die Preise etwas fallen.


----------



## tob07 (14. August 2011)

Hi nochmal,

vielleicht hab ich mich auch etwas blöd ausgedrückt..
Hat das Zesty ganz normal Postmount 6" oder irgendwas anderes??
Also wenn ich meine Postmount Bremse einfach ohne adapter montieren würde, wäre die dann passend für eine 160er scheibe?

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## hergie (14. August 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich warte da lieber noch, bis man die evtl. derzeitigen Kinderkrankheiten im Griff hat, und die Preise etwas fallen.



Ich hab an meinem Zesty eine KS 950 ohne Remote und möchte sich nicht mehr missen. Spätestens nach der ersten Ausfahrt war mir der Preis egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildewurst (14. August 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Avid baut auch nette Bremsen, aufjedenfall. Bin mal ne Elixir gefahren, die hätte mir von der reinen Bremskraft auch locker gereicht, aber ich wollte weg vom DOT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja das liebe DOT, das nervt schon sehr, das es regelmäßig gewechselt werden möchte, aber noch zu verschmerzen, ist ja nun auch nicht jede woche. die deore scheibenbremse am Winterrad ist in dieser hinsicht ein wirkliches Wartungsfreiwunder!

Ja Remote! hatte beides schon, wobei die Remoteoption eigentlich etwas Sicherheit bringt (musst halt nicht hinlangen, wenns mal hakelig ist) aber auf jeden Fall eine Menge Komfort liefert. Zu warten schadet ja meistens nix. Habe letztens etwas sehr Schlaues gesehen, da war die Leitung/Kabel nicht am Stützenkopf sondern an der Muffe der Äuseren Stützen-Hülse untergebracht.


----------



## wildewurst (15. August 2011)

Im Detail sieht die Veränderung über die letzten zwei Jahre dann so aus...


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (19. August 2011)

Servus,

ich wollte mal eben den Lapierre-Familien-Radler grüßen, den mein Kumpelund ich bei unserer letzten größeren Tour Ende letzter Woche im Biehla-Tal (Schreibt man das so?^^) [Sachsen]ausgemacht haben. Der fuhr doch tatsächlich ein graues Zesty, mit nem Kinderanhänger ^^.

Und auch noch ein paar nette Grüße an den Specialized- sowie den ProRace fahrer, den wir auf der Tour nahe Sosa getroffen haben. Wir hoffen, ihr hattet eine gute Tour 

----

So,jetzt aber zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:

Auf besagter Tour war ich mit einem Zesty-Testrad (514 Bj. 2008/2009) unterwegs. Bei Rückgabe kamen der Händler und ich ein wenig ins Gespräch über Kilometerleistungen und Laufzeiten von MTBs. Speziell ging es hierbei um den Unterschied von Lapierre und anderen Fully-Herstellern zu Liteville, da mir diese ein wenig teurer erscheinen.

Und da meinte eben der Händler, dass die meisten Fullys dafür gebaut werden, um etwa bis zu 50.000 Km durchzuhalten - und danach würde die Qualität - nennen wir es mal - stark "abfallen" ^^. Darum legte er mir ans Herz, mal ein Liteville zu probieren, da diese Marke den anderen etwas voraus sei und - durch zahlreiche Detaillösungen - etwas Wartungsärmer (jaja, es ist immer noch ein MTB, mir fällt nur grad kein passenderer Ausdruck ein) sein sollund somit auch nicht so schnell verschleist. Auch die Dämpferelemente und Co. sollen bei besagter Marke nicht nach einer gewissen Zeit "ausnudeln"m wie bei anderen herstellern.

So.

Und nach dem Gespräch hab ich halt ein wenig Angst, dass ich mit den schönen Lapierres doch einen Fehler in der Anschaffung machen könnte (der Händler meinte, dass ein zesty bei meiner Fahrleistung für etwa 3-4jahre halten würde). Was meint ihr: Ist da was wahres dran? Was sind eure Erfahrungen im Dauerbetrieb? Ich fahre etwa 10 - 12 Tsd. Km im Jahr, bei Wind und Wetter (wobei ich im Winter wohl dann doch zu einem minderwertigeren Rad greifen würde ^^).

Ich würde mich über zahlreiche Anregungen freuen


----------



## schocos (19. August 2011)

Ich habe vor dem Zesty, sehr lange ein Nicolai gefahren. Bikepark und später AM Touren. Ich hatte nur wenige Probleme in 10 Jahren und würde eine hohe Fertigungsqualität immer dem Serienrahmen vorziehen. Die Frage ist, ob man diese hohe Qualität beim Rahmen wirklich braucht. Verschleiß hat man in der Regel nur an bewegten Teilen und die sind bei allen Herstellern vergleichbar.
Letztendlich kommt es darauf an welches Geschick voraus geht, bei deiner angesagten Kilometerleistung Verschleiß und Defekte in Grenzen zu halten.

Nimm lieber ein Zesty  und gönn dir ab und zu was neues...hab ich mir gesagt denn tatsächlich hat in den 10 Jahren der Rahmen neue Federgabeln, Dämpfer, Antriebe Laufräder etc. gesehen. Für den Anschaffungspreis der einzelnen Teile hätte ich mir in der Zeit locker drei Zesty 514 gekauft.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. August 2011)

wenn du dich bei deinen Fahrleistungen wirklich lange an ein bike binden willst, also mehr als 2-3 Jahre, dann würde ich dir auf jeden Fall zum Liteville raten. Die sind im Vergeich zum Lapierre sicherlich erheblich teurer. Aber wars die Dauerhaftigkeit bei Vielfahrern wie dir angeht sind die Bikes unschlagbar. 
Aber wie schocos schon geschrieben hat: 
Das bezieht sich nur auf den Rahmen. Bei deiner Fahrleistung sind nach 2 - 3 Jahren ausser dem Rahmen und einigen wenigen Teilen warscheinlich alle Anbauteile erneuert. Da legst du auch wieder ganz schön was auf den Tisch. 
Ist halt ein Rechenexempel. Bei LV bekommst du nur den Rahmen. Du oder deín Händler muss dann alle überigen Parts zu üblichen Preisen dazu kaufen. 
Ein komplett- Bike ist da immer deutlich preisgünstiger, da der Hersteller die Parts als OEM Ware viel günstiger bekommt.


----------



## vitaminc (19. August 2011)

Kocht Liteville wirklich anderes Alu als andere?

Sicher gibts Qualitätsunterschiede, aber wir bewegen uns hier, egal ob Lapierre oder Liteville, generell auf hohem Niveau. Beide Firmen haben einfach nur ein unterschiedliches Konzept.

Rahmenermüdung findet sicherlich statt, aber so ein Quatsch mit den 50k Kilometern und einer Prognose wie lange man mit einem Rad von der Stange fahren kann im Vergleich zu nem Hersteller der geringere Stückzahlen baut.

Einzig sehe ich den Vorteil wenn man sich einen Rahmen seiner Wahl einzeln kauft, sich alle anderen Teile selbst aussuchen und verbauen um somit die Haltbarkeit selbst beeinflußen zu können. Für einen Aufbau müsste man aber auch noch Arbeitsstunden und ggf. Werkzeug mit einrechnen. Unter dem Strich ist Custom eben teurer, dafür individuell und ohne Kompromisse.

Mir reicht mein Stangenbike, auch wenn ich hin und wieder damit liebäugle auch mal ein 29er Hardtail als CustomBike aufzuziehen  - vielleicht ein Winterprojekt, mal sehen.

Was aber übrigens noch mehr Spaß macht als zu schreiben und zu schrauben: einfach Fahren!!
Das mach ich jetzt für 2 Tage.


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. August 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Und da meinte eben der Händler, dass die meisten Fullys dafür gebaut werden, um etwa bis zu 50.000 Km durchzuhalten - und danach würde die Qualität - nennen wir es mal - stark "abfallen" ^^. Darum legte er mir ans Herz, mal ein Liteville zu probieren, da diese Marke den anderen etwas voraus sei und - durch zahlreiche Detaillösungen - etwas Wartungsärmer (jaja, es ist immer noch ein MTB, mir fällt nur grad kein passenderer Ausdruck ein) sein sollund somit auch nicht so schnell verschleist. Auch die Dämpferelemente und Co. sollen bei besagter Marke nicht nach einer gewissen Zeit "ausnudeln"m wie bei anderen herstellern.



Hat er dabei eine geheimnisvolle Glaskugel gestreichelt und finstere Sprüche gemurmelt?  Selten so einen Quatsch gehört.
Alleine schon der Spruch über die Dämpferelemente ist lustig. Such doch mal im Liteville Forum nach Problemen mit den DT Dämpfern. Fakt ist, das die stolzen Besitzer eines Liteville wohl nicht so gern Kritik hören/äußern wie Fahrer einer schnöden Großserienmarke. 
Gut, meine beiden Lapierre (schon älter) können wirklich nicht mit der Verarbeitungsqualität von LV konkurrieren. Dafür haben sie aber grob geschätzt auch nur die Hälfte gekostet... 
Wie hat dir das Zesty denn gefallen? Mit dem (Bike P.?) war ich auch schon unterwegs. Demnächst möchte ich noch das Stumpi Evo gegentesten. Sollte etwas wendiger und agiler sein.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. August 2011)

Wuahahahaha!!! Großartige Produktbeschreibung für Liteville. Oh Mann... Aus welchem Universum hat der Typ bloß seine Informationen? Hammer.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (22. August 2011)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Wie hat dir das Zesty denn gefallen? Mit dem (Bike P.?) war ich auch schon unterwegs.


Kommst auch aus der Ecke? ^^

(Wieder mal) Ganz gut. Wobei ich es mir diesmal zur Aufgabe gemacht hatte, es mal ein bisschen mehr zu "erfahren". Ich war ja schon bei der letzten Probefahrt recht beeindruckt, von der Haltbarkeit der Tubelessreifen ^^. Und bei unserer aktuellen ~300Km-Tour (~12 Tsd Hm) ist dann auf der EBM-Strecke vom kleinsten Ritzel vorn ein Zähnchen verloren gegangen. Und vom Bowdenzug hinten beim Umwerfer hab ich es geschafft, ein paar Fetzen rauszureißen, und dennoch ließ sich das LP über weite Strecken noch sehr gut fahren.

Wo ich ein wenig stutzig wurde: Wenn man den Lockout vorn drin hat und im Wiegetritt fährt, sackt er nach und nach immer mehr ein. Der Händler hat gemeint, dass das extra so gebaut ist?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (22. August 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Kommst auch aus der Ecke? ^^
> 
> (Wieder mal) Ganz gut. Wobei ich es mir diesmal zur Aufgabe gemacht hatte, es mal ein bisschen mehr zu "erfahren". Ich war ja schon bei der letzten Probefahrt recht beeindruckt, von der Haltbarkeit der Tubelessreifen ^^.
> 
> Wo ich ein wenig stutzig wurde: Wenn man den Lockout vorn drin hat und im Wiegetritt fährt, sackt er nach und nach immer mehr ein. Der Händler hat gemeint, dass das extra so gebaut ist?!



Ich bin auch aus der Ecke, ja.  Das Zesty hatte dann schlussendlich doch nicht DEN großen Vorteil gegenüber meinen beiden älteren LP. Zumal der Bike P. noch ein Modell aus der ersten Serie als Vorführer hat. Die Geo hat sich ja doch geringfügig verändert.
War da nicht eine Fox verbaut? Meine Vanilla "gibt nicht nach", aber der Vorführer war auch schon gut gebraucht...


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (24. August 2011)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> War da nicht eine Fox verbaut? Meine Vanilla "gibt nicht nach", aber der Vorführer war auch schon gut gebraucht...



Jap, ne Float.

Btw: Das Testzesty hat schätzungsweise bisher etwa 4.000 Km absolviert, so BP.

Der große unbekannte Faktor an (den) neuen und kommenden Lapierres ist eben die neue Geo. Ich hoffe mal, dass durch diese kein vollkommen anderes Fahrgefühl aufkommt, was mir dann nicht mehr so zusagt.


----------



## neubicolt (24. August 2011)

Hallo liebe Zesty-Gemeinde,

gibt es hier jemanden der mit seinem Zesty an Marathon o.ä. teilnimmt? Ich bin möchte nächste Saison an ein paar Rennen (ohne Siegesambitionen) teilnehmen und plane die Anschaffung eines Race-HT oder dass tuning meines Zesty 714 (2011) durch z.b. einen 2ten LRS, eine absenkbare Gabel o.ö. Ich bin vor einer Woche ein Uphill-Rennen mit 12,5km und 1100hm gefahren, konnte mich leider mit der Geo nicht ganz anfreunden durch die 140mm vorne. Daher die Frage ob es hier Leute gibt die mir hinsichtlich eines sinnvollen race-tunings weiterhelfen können bzw. davon abraten würden?

Gruß Christian


----------



## vitaminc (24. August 2011)

Würde mir für CC/Marathon ein anderes Bike kaufen. Das Zesty ist von der Uphill-Performance zwar richtig gut, aber mit ner 100mm Carbonfeile kann es das Zesty nicht aufnehmen. Evtl. wäre es sogar überlegenswert gleich auf ein 29"er zu gehen?


----------



## neubicolt (24. August 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Würde mir für CC/Marathon ein anderes Bike kaufen. Das Zesty ist von der Uphill-Performance zwar richtig gut, aber mit ner 100mm Carbonfeile kann es das Zesty nicht aufnehmen. Evtl. wäre es sogar überlegenswert gleich auf ein 29"er zu gehen?



29er wäre na klar auch möglich...will aber nicht mehr als 2000 für nen neues HT ausgeben, ob es da vernünftige Carbonräder gibt weiß ich nicht, dazu kenne ich den HT-Markt zu wenig. Das Tunig würde natürlich auch nen Menge Geld kosten...schwierig!


----------



## vitaminc (24. August 2011)

Also für 2000 EUR bekommt man aufjedenfall ein 29"er. Entweder du wartest die Eurobike ab, oder guckst Dich bereits schonmal nach einem Auslaufmodell um, z.B. Scott Scale 29 Pro, das sollte man für 2000 EUR im Ausverkauf bekommen, liegt bei rund 10,8kg. Das Thema würde dann aber hier zu weit gehen, am Besten das 29er Unterforum benutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (24. August 2011)

Hab im Laden noch ein Pro Race 300 von 2010 und eine Felt Six Pro Carbon, beide knapp über 10kg und deutlich unter 2000,-.
Die sind kräftig reduziert ,da die bei mir anstauben. Vielleicht wäre das ne Alternative zum Umbau vom Zesty. 
Das reduziert am Zesty nicht den Spaßfaktor (langer Vorbau und Leichtbau) und du hast maximalen Vortrieb.
Schreib aber bitte ne Pn, Damit der Fred nicht damit belastet wird.


----------



## sub-xero (25. August 2011)

So, nun hat mich das Schicksal also auch ereilt: An meinem Zesty 514 (2009er Modell) habe ich einen Riss im Tretlagerbereich des Rahmens entdeckt. Ist wohl ein Gewährleistungsfall. Mein Händler hat das komplette Bike eingeschickt, und nun bin ich gespannt was ich in einigen Wochen zurückbekommen werde...


----------



## LC4Fun (25. August 2011)

sub-xero schrieb:


> So, nun hat mich das Schicksal also auch ereilt: An meinem Zesty 514 (2009er Modell)



Hi,

bei mir gings fix - aber leider war es der 2010er Rahmen, die hintere Schwinge wurde aber nicht getauscht :-(

Mein Händler hat mir dann aber die rot eloxierten Teile und Verschraubungen komplett dran gebaut (Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Griffe etc. hatte ich ja auch auf rot) - so passt es wieder halbwegs... (siehe meine Fotos)

Jedenfalls hatte es sich bewährt damals auf das 2009er zu warten - die Rahmen vorher hatten nur 2 Jahre Garantie...

Also ich kann im nachhinein sagen, ich würde wieder LP kaufen 

LG,
Holger


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. September 2011)

Haben Modellinfos und Preise von der Eurobike mitgebracht...

  X-Flow 312     1999,-
   X-Flow 412     2699,-
   X-Flow 512     3199,-
   X-Flow 612     3899,-
   X-Flow 712     4899,-
   X-Flow 912     5999,-

   Zesty 214     1999,-
   Zesty 314     2499,-
   Zesty 514     3199,-
   Zesty 714     3999,-
   Zesty 914     4999,-

   Spicy 316     2299,-
   Spicy 516     3199-
   Spicy 916     5599,-

   Froggy 218     1999,-
   Froggy 318     2299,-
   Froggy 518     3499,-

   DH 720     3899,-
   DH Team  6499,-


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. September 2011)

Dude! Eigentlich hätten wir uns doch mal treffen können....


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (4. September 2011)

Hm, da wirds wohl doch "nur" das 314er für mich werden


----------



## neubicolt (4. September 2011)

Das 2012er Zesty 714 ist 600 günstiger als das 2011er? Wie kommts?

Gruß


----------



## slang (4. September 2011)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Das 2012er Zesty 714 ist 600 günstiger als das 2011er? Wie kommts?
> 
> Gruß



Ich denk mal, weil die 2011er Modelle hoffnungslos überteuert waren, trotz leichter Preiskorrektur. Gilt aber nicht nur für LP. 
Dürfte für manche Händler schwer werden, demnächst die 11er Modelle noch zu brauchbaren Preisen los zu werden.


----------



## LC4Fun (4. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ich denk mal, weil die 2011er Modelle hoffnungslos überteuert waren, trotz leichter Preiskorrektur. Gilt aber nicht nur für LP.



...und nicht nur für 2011 :-(

Die Hersteller präsentieren unter 3000,- nichts mehr auf vollständigem XT Niveau - oder? 

LG,
Holger


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. September 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Dude! Eigentlich hätten wir uns doch mal treffen können....


Stimmt. Sollten wir uns vorher nicht über den Weg laufen, dann machen wir für nächstes Jahr was klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutsch (11. September 2011)

Bei meinem Zesty (2009) war das Innenlager schwergängund wurde getauscht. Nur ist das neue Lager nicht besser und kein Vergleich zu einem normalen Lager (nicht Pressfit). An meinem uralten Rädern läuft es besser. Wenn ich mit Schwung die Kurbel drehe schafft diese vielleicht eine halbe Umdrehung. 
Wie schaut es bei euch aus, läuft das Lager weich?


----------



## Rockshock (11. September 2011)

War bei mir am Anfang so. Nachdem ich alle beweglichen Teile in dem Bereich geölt hatte und gefahren bin, lief das gut rund.


----------



## wildewurst (11. September 2011)

So jetzt ist es passiert...
um das Knarzen, dass sich seit einigen Ausfahrten einfgeschlichen hat abzustellen, habe ich die Lager nachgezogen.
Dabei ist die lange dünne Schraube des Lagers am Tretlager abgerissen. Obwohl ich von den augedruckten 18-20NM gerade einmal knappe 18 eingestellt hatte. :-(
Ich habe das ganze noch nicht zerlegt, da ich den Keller nach der Zerreisprobe sofort schockartig verlassen habe.
Etwas befremdlich finde ich, das die Schraube eine rostige Schicht trägt, obwohl ich die Qualität auf Edelstahl einschätze?

Ist das auch schon jemendem passiert?
Ich glaube ich habe die alte Ausführung der Lagerdeckel, hat Lapierre deshalb Neue eingeführt? Sollte ich auch tauschen, geht das?
Welche Schraube solte ich verwenden, Güte, Länge,...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (11. September 2011)

Die 18-20 NM beziehen sich auf die farbigen großen Schrauben, auf denen die Lager sitzen. Eine genaue Drehmomentangabe für die kleine silberne Sicherungsschraube habe ich aber nicht.
Das richtige Ersatzteil sollte sich aber schnell über einen Lapierre-Händler besorgen lassen, entweder vor Ort oder hier übers Forum.


----------



## lugggas (12. September 2011)

wildewurst schrieb:


> ... eine rostige Schicht ... Edelstahl



Nur weil die Qualität Edelstahl ist, heißt es ja noch lange nicht, dass es nicht rostet. Sonst würden wir ja von rostfreiem Stahl reden.  Edelstahl heißt nur, dass eine gewisse Grenze an Verunreinigungen nicht überschritten wird.


----------



## lugggas (12. September 2011)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Bei meinem Zesty (2009) war das Innenlager schwergängund wurde getauscht. Nur ist das neue Lager nicht besser und kein Vergleich zu einem normalen Lager (nicht Pressfit). An meinem uralten Rädern läuft es besser. Wenn ich mit Schwung die Kurbel drehe schafft diese vielleicht eine halbe Umdrehung.
> Wie schaut es bei euch aus, läuft das Lager weich?



Ist doch halb so wild. Die Reibungs"verluste" wirst du beim Fahren nicht merken. Ich finde es, genauso wie bei einem Pedal auch, eigentlich ganz angenehm.


----------



## wildewurst (12. September 2011)

gut, dann habe nur ich das Problem. ist ja auch ganz nett, mal eine Sache für sich zu haben ;-)
und danke für das Kluggeschwitze zum Rost, meiner Frage hat das wenig weiter geholfen, und wenn ich ein Forum suche in dem es um Metallurgie geht würde ich kaum bei IBC posten. Es waren nur die Lager die gegammelt haben, so viel habe ich jetzt herausgefunden!

Wegen den Lagerdeckeln hätte ich dann aber doch noch eine Frage.
Ich habe die alte Version (ohne farbige große Schraub, also scheibenförmig glatt) verbaut, da das Rad aus 2009 stammt. Lassen sich die neuen Lagerschalen im alten Lagersitz verbauen? dann würde ich mir so etwas besorgen.


----------



## sub-xero (14. September 2011)

Statusupdate für alle Interessierten und Leidensgenossen:

Lapierre hat mir ernsthaft angeboten, einen 214er Rahmen als Ersatz zu verbauen. Das ist nicht nur unverschämt, sondern auch höchst unseriös. Das würde mein Bike nämlich massiv abwerten. Das ist für mich natürlich inakzeptabel, was ich so auch gesagt habe. Bei einem Gewährleistungsfall habe ich Anspruch auf gleichwertigen Ersatz. Jetzt warte ich mal auf die Reaktion. Es sieht fast so aus, als werde ich dieser Marke, die ich lange Zeit hoch geschätzt habe, für immer den Rücken kehren müssen...



sub-xero schrieb:


> So, nun hat mich das Schicksal also auch ereilt: An meinem Zesty 514 (2009er Modell) habe ich einen Riss im Tretlagerbereich des Rahmens entdeckt. Ist wohl ein Gewährleistungsfall. Mein Händler hat das komplette Bike eingeschickt, und nun bin ich gespannt was ich in einigen Wochen zurückbekommen werde...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. September 2011)

Wo liegt ausser der Lackierung denn überhaupt ein Unteschiede zwischen 514 und 214?
Du solltest erst einmal etwas nachdenken bevor du so hier so wilde Beschuldigungen los lässt. 
Der 214er Rahmen ist warscheinlich noch da und wäre rel. schnell verfügbar. Mit dem 514 haben sie dann warscheinlich ein Lieferproblem. 

Erst mal Denken bzw. Nachfragen warum. Dann kann mal sich immer noch aufregen. 
Es gab in den 70ern mal die HB Reklame:


> Wer wird denn gleich in die Luft gehen....?


passt hier ganz gut, glaube ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (14. September 2011)

Keine Sorge, das Nachdenken habe ich nicht vergessen.
Technisch ist der Unterschied zwischen 514 und 214 vermutlich gering bis nicht existent. Aber was glaubst Du denn, wieviel ich für das Bike bei einem Verkauf noch bekomme, wenn es einen 214er Rahmen hat? Richtig, nicht viel.

Den 2009er 514 haben sie nicht mehr lieferbar, das ist mir schon klar. Ist aber nicht mein Problem. Ein seriöser Hersteller würde mir einen gleichwertigen, oder bei Lieferproblemen einen höherwertigen Ersatz anbieten, wenn er schon ein fehlerhaftes Produkt verkauft hat und mir dadurch Ärger bereitet. Das steht mir rechtlich auch zu, und zum Narren halten lasse ich mich weder von Lapierre noch von einem Forentroll.



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Wo liegt ausser der Lackierung denn überhaupt ein Unteschiede zwischen 514 und 214?
> Du solltest erst einmal etwas nachdenken bevor du so hier so wilde Beschuldigungen los lässt.
> Der 214er Rahmen ist warscheinlich noch da und wäre rel. schnell verfügbar. Mit dem 514 haben sie dann warscheinlich ein Lieferproblem.
> 
> ...


----------



## LC4Fun (14. September 2011)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Den 2009er 514 haben sie nicht mehr lieferbar, das ist mir schon klar. Ist aber nicht mein Problem. Ein seriöser Hersteller würde mir einen gleichwertigen, oder bei Lieferproblemen einen höherwertigen Ersatz anbieten, wenn er schon ein fehlerhaftes Produkt verkauft hat und mir dadurch Ärger bereitet.



Hi,
ich war auch traurig, hab dann aber den 2010er vom 514er genommen. Den 2011 hatte ich mit dem Händler diskutiert, aber Farbabweichung (Heck wird nicht getauscht) wäre heftig gewesen und Steuersatz muss adaptiert werden (tapered)... Naja, jetzt fahr ich halt noch ne Saison länger und verkauf mein 2010er nächstes Jahr 

LG,
Holger


----------



## Waldschleicher (15. September 2011)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Technisch ist der Unterschied zwischen 514 und 214 vermutlich gering bis nicht existent. Aber was glaubst Du denn, wieviel ich für das Bike bei einem Verkauf noch bekomme, wenn es einen 214er Rahmen hat? Richtig, nicht viel.



Sehe ich ebenso. Zumal die Brüche, wie zuvor schon an anderen Modellen von LP, in Serie auftreten. Weiterhin achtet man bei der Modellwahl, und der damit verbundenen Ausgabe von tausenden Euro, auch auf die Farbe. Da darf es einfach keine Diskussion geben. 

Das neue Zesty würde mir auch gefallen, in Konkurrenz zum Stumpjumper. Daher dir Frage (wohl eher an die hier vertretenen Händler ):
Wurde die Stelle am Tretlager bei den neueren Modellen verstärkt?


----------



## LC4Fun (15. September 2011)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Wurde die Stelle am Tretlager bei den neueren Modellen verstärkt?



Hi,

das ist glaube ich nicht das Problem. Mein Rahmen riss an einer Stelle mit sehr dünner Materialstärke - das sah mehr nach Produktionsdefizit als nach Konstruktionsfehler aus.

LG,
Holger


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. September 2011)

Bei einigen Modellen 2008 und 2009 war das Untermaß für das Tretlager zu groß.
Daher gabs Spannung und die Gehäuse sind dann gerissen.
Nach 2009 habe ich von keinem Rahmen mehr gehört, bei dem das passiert ist.
@sub-xero: Würde sagen, dass beim Verkauf die Komponenten zählen und nicht die Zahl die auf dem Rahmen steht. Ausserdem ist das Teil doch neu.


----------



## surprise11 (16. September 2011)

Hallo
Also das finde ich auch absolut inakzeptabel!! Bei einem Rad in der Preisklasse zÃ¤hlt auch die Optik, auÃerdem ist ja Lapierre fÃ¼r diese bekannt! Da gibtâs keine Diskussion fÃ¼r mich. Gleiches oder besseres! Wenn die Optik so nebensÃ¤chlich wÃ¤re, dann gibtâs sicherlich andere gleich gute und billigere Bikes! Aber ich bin der Meinung, dass das sicher nicht das letzte Wort von Lapierre war, bzw. eine fÃ¼r beide Seiten gute LÃ¶sung zu finden sein wird.

@Bikedude - sorry, aber in der RealitÃ¤t wird sich auch die Zahl am Rahmen gravierend im Wiederverkauf auswirken!

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (16. September 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Bei einigen Modellen 2008 und 2009 war das Untermaß für das Tretlager zu groß.
> Daher gabs Spannung und die Gehäuse sind dann gerissen.
> Nach 2009 habe ich von keinem Rahmen mehr gehört, bei dem das passiert ist.



Das hört sich gut an, danke!
Ist es richtig, dass man das (2012er) Zesty mit der Spicy Anlenkung auf 160mm bringen könnte?


----------



## lugggas (16. September 2011)

an meinem zesty (214, oh gott, oh gott) hab ich mittlerweile auch jedes Teil getauscht. Bekomme ich jetzt trotzdem weniger dafür, auch wenns besser ausgestattet ist, also ein 314?


----------



## 6TiWon (17. September 2011)

lugggas schrieb:


> an meinem zesty (214, oh gott, oh gott) hab ich mittlerweile auch jedes Teil getauscht. Bekomme ich jetzt trotzdem weniger dafür, auch wenns besser ausgestattet ist, also ein 314?


da du ja ein kalula verkaufst, betrifft es dich doch nicht so sehr und du kannst damit leben


----------



## sub-xero (18. September 2011)

lugggas schrieb:


> an meinem zesty (214, oh gott, oh gott) hab ich mittlerweile auch jedes Teil getauscht. Bekomme ich jetzt trotzdem weniger dafür, auch wenns besser ausgestattet ist, also ein 314?



Bekomme ich für meinen alten Golf jetzt mehr oder weniger, als für einen Touran? Ich habe den tiefer gelegt, einen Porsche-Motor eingebaut, Rennschlappen drauf und schicke Spoiler.

Klar, wenn Du einen Liebhaber findest, der das zu schätzen weiß...
 

Was für Kommentare.... da fällt mir nix mehr ein.

P.S.: Ich klinke mich hiermit aus der Diskussion aus. Im Grunde ist das ja auch nicht Euer Problem, sondern meines.


----------



## lugggas (18. September 2011)

Dein Vergleich passt zwar mal so garnicht, aber ist mir ja egal. Ich klinke mich auch aus, wenigstens da hast du Recht.


----------



## Splash (18. September 2011)

Um beim Zesty Fred mal wieder auf andere Punkte zu kommen, hab ich da mal ein paar technische Fragen. Ich habe einen Framekit angeboten bekommen und überlege, inwieweit es Sinn macht, diesen aufzubauen oder ein komplettes Zesty zu kaufen und all die Teile, die mir nicht liegen würden dann zu verscheuern. Dabei bin ich gerade bei folgenden Punkten, evtl kann mir ja jemand helfen:

- Umwerfer hatte ich bisher noch keinen E-Type, der XTR FD-M985E wäre korrekt bei 10x-Schaltung und max.38er KB (werde wohl 22/36 fahren, ggf 24/38)? 
- Kettenführung passt jeglich ISCG-05 Variante? Ich denke dabei speziell an die Shaman Commander oder Blackspire Stinger - hat da jemand ggf sogar Erfahrungen?


----------



## neubicolt (18. September 2011)

Ich würde als KeFü die von Bionicon ins Rennen werfen. Hab sie auf der Messe getestet, zuverlässig und für 3-fach geeignet. Dazu sehr leicht, mehr geht eigentlich nicht.

P.S.: Verkaufe gerade mein Zesty 714 von 2011, sollte Interesse bestehen meld dich.

Gruß Christian


----------



## rider1970 (18. September 2011)

Fahre die Stinger mit 22/36 am Spicy,funzt 1A


----------



## Splash (18. September 2011)

Ich fahre die Stinger als BB Variante auch aktuell am Helius FR und bin damit ich sehr zufrieden. Du hast auch die ISCG-05 Variante?

Das Spicy 316 2011, welches ich die Tage probegefahren bin, gefiel mir auch sehr gut, wenngleich ich die Wippfreiheit bergauf nicht bestätigen konnte und daher gern einen blockierbaren Dämpfer hätte. Ich hatte auch ein Zesty 714 probegefahren, was mir von der Dämpferperformance sehr gut gefiel, jedoch schien der Rahmen nicht wirklich für mein Körpergewicht geeignet (bei der Geräuschkulisse in Form von Knacken hab ich Angst bekommen).

Bin zugegebenerweise auch immer noch am überlegen, evtl doch auf das Spicy zu gehen und einfach den Dämpfer zu tauschen. Viele Fragen, die mich aktuell beschäftigen ...


----------



## neubicolt (18. September 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch ein Zesty 714 probegefahren, was mir von der Dämpferperformance sehr gut gefiel, jedoch schien der Rahmen nicht wirklich für mein Körpergewicht geeignet (bei der Geräuschkulisse in Form von Knacken hab ich Angst bekommen).



Ich kenne dass, es kommt aber lediglich von Sattel- und Lenkerklemmung und dass auch erst nach zig Wäschen. Also einmal neue Schmierung drauf dann ist alles paletti. Hatte mir auch erst Gedanken gemacht. Ich wiege 83kg netto und kann zur Stabilität und Steifigkeit des Rahmens nur positives berichten nach einer Saison. Bin mit dem Rad die Big Five in Saalbach gefahren und zwei Tage später nen Uphill-Rennen. Von daher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smudo08 (18. September 2011)

Hi

bezüglich der Kettenführung:

Ich fahre an meinem Zesty(314 von 2009) die Blackspire Stinger mit ISCG-05 Standard. Bisher ohne Probleme. Montage is denkbar einfach. Und günstig ist sie soweit auch. Kann ich also empfehlen.

mfg


----------



## Freizeit-biker (20. September 2011)

Ich hab seit ein paar Tagen die Kettenführung von Bionicon am Zesty (Vorn 24/38, Hinten 9/36). 

Man muss den Schaltzug am Zesty ganz vorn an der Kettenstrebe mit einem zusätzlichen Kabelbinder nach aussen ziehen und befestigen. Sonst zeigt das Röhrchen zu weit nach aussen.
Der Schwenkbereich des Alu Bügels sollte auch für 3-fach locker reichen. 
Ansonsten läuft das Ding überaschend leise und lässt sich ohne Haken über die gesamte Entfaltung auch ohne Hakeln rückwärts treten. 
Das Ganze bei 40 gr.

Einzig die Kette muss vor dem Verschliessen durch das Rohr geführt werden.


----------



## tom61471 (24. September 2011)

hmmm...also ich fahr auch eins...lapierre zesty 214..noch das modell von 2009 also das rote....das hat noch lock vorne und hinten...is total super...bergauf voll die bergziege, und auch den bikepark hats überlebt......bin aber trotzdem am überlegen, ob ichs nicht verkauf.....hab damals dafür 1900 gezahlt...was meint ihr wie viel man dafür noch verlangen kann?...(bin des bike nur 4 monate gefahren...und is in nem guten zustand, also keine großen kratzer und so)...


----------



## agnes (24. September 2011)

keinen 1000â¬ mehr. schÃ¤tze mal um die 700â¬.


----------



## vitaminc (25. September 2011)

Zesty 214 (2009) das dir SUPER taugt aber nur 4 Monate gefahren und jetzt verkauft werden soll ?

Warum bist Du es denn so selten gefahren und willst es verkaufen?

Ich denke auch so um die 700-800 Taler.

Mal was anderes:
Kennt jemand das Gewicht und die Größe vom Original-Lenker am Zesty 514 (2009) ?

Der Lenker ist für Touren ganz nett, aber bisschen mehr Breite wäre vielleicht noch netter.


----------



## hergie (25. September 2011)

meiner am 314er 2009er hatte 660 mm, Gewicht, keine Ahnung.
Ich hab seit einem Jahr den hier und bin absolut zufrieden.


----------



## LC4Fun (25. September 2011)

hergie schrieb:


> meiner am 314er 2009er hatte 660 mm,
> Ich hab seit einem Jahr den hier und bin absolut zufrieden.



...witzig, den hab ich auch drauf, nur in ws halt. Zwischenzeitlich ist er mir aber fast auch schon zu schmal (fahr auch noch ein Dirt und ein FR).

LG,
Holger


----------



## rider1970 (25. September 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Stinger als BB Variante auch aktuell am Helius FR und bin damit ich sehr zufrieden. Du hast auch die ISCG-05 Variante?
> 
> Das Spicy 316 2011, welches ich die Tage probegefahren bin, gefiel mir auch sehr gut, wenngleich ich die Wippfreiheit bergauf nicht bestätigen konnte und daher gern einen blockierbaren Dämpfer hätte. Ich hatte auch ein Zesty 714 probegefahren, was mir von der Dämpferperformance sehr gut gefiel, jedoch schien der Rahmen nicht wirklich für mein Körpergewicht geeignet (bei der Geräuschkulisse in Form von Knacken hab ich Angst bekommen).
> 
> Bin zugegebenerweise auch immer noch am überlegen, evtl doch auf das Spicy zu gehen und einfach den Dämpfer zu tauschen. Viele Fragen, die mich aktuell beschäftigen ...



Sorry,das ich mich jetzt erst melde!
Ja,ich hab´auch die ISCG 05-Variante an meinem Spicy(316er von 2010).
Das leichte Wippen was du beschreibst stört mich jetzt eher weniger.Mir fehlte ne absenkbare Gabel,deshalb hab ich hier umgebaut.


----------



## vitaminc (25. September 2011)

Wie hat sich denn euer Zesty in Bezug auf Uphill/Downhill/Trails mit dem Tausch auf nen breiteren Lenker verändert?

Ich merke das ich beim Uphill etwas "breiter" greife als der Lenker hergibt, d.h. ich verkeile quasi am Ende der Griffe. Barends kommen mir halt auf keinen Fall ans Rad. Bei technischen Trails hätte ich gerne noch etwas mehr Kontrolle. Generell muss der Lenker aber weiterhin voll Tourentauglich bleiben, quasi Zestylike.

Ich liebäugel übrigens mit diesem hier:
http://www.bike24.net/p18482.html
in 710/25.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (26. September 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wie hat sich denn euer Zesty in Bezug auf Uphill/Downhill/Trails mit dem Tausch auf nen breiteren Lenker verändert?



Hi,

ich hab nen kurzen 50mm Vorbau und nen breiteren Lenker drauf. Technisch und down sind damit natürlich deutlich besser geworden. Aber die Tourentauglichkeit leidet natürlich. Da ich meist aber eh nicht mehr als 4h/60KM in den Wäldern bleibe passt das für mich.

LG,
Holger


----------



## hergie (26. September 2011)

> ...witzig, den hab ich auch drauf, nur in ws halt. Zwischenzeitlich ist er mir aber fast auch schon zu schmal (fahr auch noch ein Dirt und ein FR).



geht mit genauso; manchmal dürfte er ein wenig breiter sein, hab an meinem FR ein 750er, da gewöhnt man sich zu schnell dran 



> Wie hat sich denn euer Zesty in Bezug auf Uphill/Downhill/Trails mit dem Tausch auf nen breiteren Lenker verändert?



Uphill: 
ist mir sowas von egal, fahre hauptsächlich endurotouren mit dem zesty, hauptsache ich komme hoch, mit dem schmaleren Lenker war es natürlich angenehmer, wobei ich mich sehr schnell an den neuen gewöhnt habe. 

Dowhnhill: 
absolut nur zu empfehlen einen breiteren lenker zu montieren, man hat einfach mehr kontrolle, dafür nehm' ich die "einschränkung" im uphill gerne hin. 

Fazit: 
eine lohnenswerte investition. die tourentauglichkeit ist meiner meinung nach noch gegen, wobei ich max. 6h toure.


----------



## vitaminc (26. September 2011)

Klingt Prima Jungs & Mädels 

Dann werde ich mir wohl den FSA Gravity Light 710/25 (225gr) genehmigen. Dazu gibts dann noch ne neue XT-Kassette, da meine alte Deore nach knapp 10000 Kilometer wohl runter ist. Mist, das kostet wieder...



> st mir sowas von egal, fahre hauptsächlich endurotouren mit dem zesty,  hauptsache ich komme hoch, mit dem schmaleren Lenker war es natürlich  angenehmer, wobei ich mich sehr schnell an den neuen gewöhnt habe.



Wieso haste Dir nicht gleich ein Spicy gegönnt?


----------



## hergie (26. September 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wieso haste Dir nicht gleich ein Spicy gegönnt?



hatte zuerst das X control, danach das zesty, auf dem hab ich mich dann doch eher zum EN/FR/DH hin entwickelt, bevor ich mir dann ein enduro gekauft habe, gab es erstmal einen FR, so muss das zesty im park nicht mehr so leiden 
Finde aber das zesty für das was ich fahre ausreichend, natürlich wird es irgendwann sterben wenn ich es weiter so quäle, aber naja bekomme jetzt eh nichts mehr dafür, also fahre ich es bis es nicht mehr geht, und dann gibt es ein spicy ;-)


----------



## vitaminc (26. September 2011)

Schlimm wenn man immer mehr will 

Ansich könnte man das Zesty zu nem "Fast-Spicy" hochpimpen, abgesehen von der unterschiedlichen Rahmen-Geometrie, ist es fraglich, ob der Spicy-Rahmen tatsächlich auch stabiler ist?


----------



## hergie (27. September 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Schlimm wenn man immer mehr will



BRAUCHT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_HITfutju123 (28. September 2011)

Ich hätt da mal ein paar Fragen (fahr)technischer Natur.


Und zwar hatte ich ja bereits einige Male das Zesty 514 (2008/09) vom Dresdener BikePoint ausgeliehen. (Ich glaube Größe L?).

Mit diesem versuchte ich mich dann auch gleich mal an einem ausgebauten - kleineren Sprung, welcher aber über einen Graben führte. Resultat: Sturz ^^ (Mein Kumpel meinte, ich bin zu früh aufgekommen [noch im Graben? So genau weiß ich das net mehr XD]).[Btw. ist da auch das aktuelle Profilbild entstanden ]


So, 2. Situation. Als ich das Zesty letztens (für mehrere Tage) ausgeliehen hatte, merkte ich bei einigen Trails, dass das Bike selbst bei mittelschweren Bodenwellen bei mir dazu zu neigen scheint, sehr vorderlastig zu "fliegen". Heißt im Klartext: Trotz eingefahrenen Sattel, hinterlastiger Sitzposition + relativ schwerer Reiserucksack an mir dran, ist das Rad bei einer mit ~ 40 Km/h genommenen Bodenwelle (Annaberg: Pöhlberg runterzu) leicht abgehoben und auf dem Vorderrad aufgekommen und nur auf diesem sogar noch ein weilchen gerollt, ehe es das Hinterteil nach unten geschafft hat.

Bei der ersten Sit.ists wahrscheinlich klar: Zu wenig Speed. Doch was kann man bei dem 2. Problem machen? Liegts an der Rahmengröße? Ich bin etwa 1,93/1,94 groß und würde somit - laut Händler - im Grenzbereich liegen. Gibt´s generelle Tipps, die man bei Sprüngen beachten sollte?

Thx schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## surprise11 (28. September 2011)

Japp kein Zesty nehmen  - Fakt ist, sobald es etwas mehr zur Sache geht, ist das Zesty auf dauer einfach überfordert, das fängt bei der "weichen" Gabel an, geht weiter über den Federweg usw.
Längerer Radstand ist natürlich für dein Problem besser...
Wenn du einen ruppigeren Fahrstil mit Sprüngen anstrebst, wird das Zesty nicht das optimale Bike sein.
Mfg


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (29. September 2011)

Aber hat man bei der 2012er Version nicht die Kettenstreben verkürzt/Radstand verringert?

Nen Zesty wirds auf alle Fälle, kann man ja dann noch umbauen 

Ich find es halt nr komisch, dass es sp Vorderlastig gesprungn ist. Mit den neuen Modellen sollte das wohl einheitlicher von statten gehen, zumal die Rahmen zw. Zesty und Spicy da ja (fast?) identisch sind


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. September 2011)

Wenn du richtig springst ist die Geo vom Rad nicht wirklich entscheident. Die fliegen alle, ob Zesty oder DH.

Die richtige Flugposition in der Luft hängt von deinem Absprung und Körperhaltung ab. Du musst aktiv abspringen und deinen Körper über dem Rad positionieren.
Bei schnellen Bodenwellen ist das etwas schwieriger, da die keinen definierten Absprung haben, da musst du das Gewicht etwas nach hinten verlagern.

Zum Fahrwerk: wenn der Rebound am Dämpfer zu schnell eingestellt ist, kann es passieren, dass dich das Rad beim Absprung hinten etwas "kickt". Sollte aber nur so stark wie nötig gedämpft sein, sonst kann der Hinterbau den Unebenheiten nicht mehr folgen.


----------



## Rockshock (29. September 2011)

Kann Bikedude da nur absolut Recht geben!! Entscheidend ist der Absprung.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (29. September 2011)

Hm, vl. habb ich auch nur zuviel Schiss gehabt 


Mal schauen, wie ich das dann hinbekomme.


----------



## schocos (29. September 2011)

Hat jemand von euch die Bionicon Kettenführung an der Kettenstrebe montiert ?
Wenn ja, an der Schaltzughülle ( näher am großen Kettenblatt ) oder an der Kabelbinderaufnahme?
Wie bist du zufrieden ?

Vorneweg ich will bei 3-fach bleiben. Danke.


----------



## schocos (6. Oktober 2011)

Kann doch nicht sein dass keiner von euch hierzu eine Meinung hat. Herbstdepression ?


----------



## LC4Fun (6. Oktober 2011)

schocos schrieb:


> Herbstdepression ?



ne, keine KeFü ;-)


----------



## schocos (6. Oktober 2011)

Dann kauf dir doch mal eine und sag mir wie sie funktioniert  bitte !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (6. Oktober 2011)

Warum keine KeFü für ICSG-05, wie die Commander oder Stinger?


----------



## vitaminc (6. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir übrigens inzwischen diesen Lenker ans weiße Zesty geschraubt:
http://www.bike24.de/p18482.html

Bis auf das die gelben Markierung mal optisch überhaupt nicht passen, fährt sich der Lenker 1A. Leicht ist er obendrauf.

Wenn doch dieses gelbe Design nicht wäre... argh..
Evtl. bekleben oder so, mal sehen.


----------



## schocos (6. Oktober 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Warum keine KeFü für ICSG-05, wie die Commander oder Stinger?



Weil mir die Bionicon die einfachste und günstigste Lösung erscheint. Nur mit Ankündigung der neuen auf der EB bin ich ein wenig verunsichert ob die Kompatibilität an unterschiedlichste Rahmen gegeben ist.

@ vitaminc Beweisfotos, bitte.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (6. Oktober 2011)

Schonmal im Bionicon-Forum geschaut?

Ich kann mich entsinnen, da recht positiv gesinnte Beiträge zu dieser KeFü gelesen zu haben


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Oktober 2011)

@schocos: du bist aber auch etwas arg faul? Schau doch mal 10 is 20 Posts weiter oben. #1729, da habe ich gerade was zur Bionicon geschrieben.


----------



## schocos (7. Oktober 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @schocos: du bist aber auch etwas arg faul? Schau doch mal 10 is 20 Posts weiter oben. #1729, da habe ich gerade was zur Bionicon geschrieben.



Danke, bin ich froh dass du so fleißig bist. Tut mir leid aber ich lebe mit dem Minimalprinzip ganz gut 
Deinen Post habe ich gelesen und was mir fehlt ist die Erfahrung mit 3-fach und ich bin der guten Hoffnung dass sich dich Kettenführung auch anders montieren lässt als du es beschrieben hast.

Alex


----------



## slang (7. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir hatts funktioniert,
hatte alledings ne Bastellösung, keine Original Bionicon.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Oktober 2011)

@slang: wird die Kette bei deiner Lösung nicht sehr stark gebogen, wenn  du sie so weit hinten an der Kettenstrebe führst? 
Lässt sich das noch rückwärts treten wenn die Kette  hinten auf den kleinen Ritzeln liegt?


----------



## wasp200 (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe hier schon mal wegen der Suche eines neuen Lenkers gepostet und hierzu hätt ich noch folgende Frage:

Was für ein Lenker ist genau am 2010er 314er Zesty verbaut? Höhe, Rise? Breite sollte soweit (mit Griffen gemessen) 680mm sein.

Bin mit dem lenker soweit zufrieden nur hätt ich gern einen möglichst mattschwarzen = passt dann perfekt zum Bike und wenn möglich auch einen leichteren Ideen?

Einstweilen sind mittlerweile folgende 2 in der engeren Auswahl:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20111_Holzfeller-World-Cup-15mm-OS-Rizer-Lenker-.html

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20594_Hussefelt-20mm-OS-Rizer-Lenker-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (8. Oktober 2011)

Den ersten habe ich an meinem 09er 314; absolut zufrieden!


----------



## vitaminc (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich müsste demnächst mal meine Kurbel und Innenlager am Zesty prüfen, da meine Kettenblätter leichtes Spiel nach rechts & links haben wenn ich trete - d.h. es läuft nicht perfekt gerade aus.

Evtl. hatte ich mal bei der Demontage meiner beschissenfestsitztenden XT-Pedale zu feste gedrückt 

Wenn ich das alles zerlege, welches Werkzeug bräuchte ich speziell für das Innenlager oder besser den Pressfit-Mist vom Händler prüfen lassen?


----------



## slang (8. Oktober 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @slang: wird die Kette bei deiner Lösung nicht sehr stark gebogen, wenn  du sie so weit hinten an der Kettenstrebe führst?
> Lässt sich das noch rückwärts treten wenn die Kette  hinten auf den kleinen Ritzeln liegt?



Ja das ging, die Kabelbinder sind nur so stark angezogen, dass das Röhrchen sich noch seitlich schwenken ließ.
Bei groß/groß und groß/fast ganz groß gabs beim Rückwärtstreten Probleme, aber das ging mit ner Shaman-Racing Kefü auch nicht. Leztzendlich tritt man ja nach vorne 

Ich habs nur abgebaut, weil ich Angst bekam, dass ich mir diese kleine Oese vom Rahmen abreiße. Außerdem hatte ich auf 2-fach umgerüstet und versehentlich die Kette zu stark gekürzt. 

Ne neue Kette liegt schon im Keller, wenn die drauf kommt, gibts auch wieder ne Bionicon Bastellösung, dann nur am Schaltzugkabel aufgehängt.


----------



## slang (8. Oktober 2011)

wasp200 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich habe hier schon mal wegen der Suche eines neuen Lenkers gepostet und hierzu hätt ich noch folgende Frage:
> 
> ...



Biegung und Höhe weiß ich net, nur dass er 317gramm wiegt


----------



## wasp200 (8. Oktober 2011)

Dank, dass es kein Leichtbauwunder ist, hab ich mir schon gedacht....

mattschwarz ohne viel Farbkleckse gibt es ja gar nich so die riesen Auswahl....


----------



## RealNBK (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi, da ich diesen Winter (endlich!!!) was am Dämpfer ändern möchte, wollte ich euch fragen welche Erfahrungen hier so mit neuem Dämpfern gemacht wurden.
Negativ bei meinem 514 von 2010 (RP2, High Volume) finde ich das durchsacken durch den mittleren Federweg bei offenem PP. Auch das Ansprechverhalten ist für meine Begriffe nicht optimal. 
Mit Luftdruck und allem habe ich schon herum gespielt, in der zweiten Kammer befindet sich zwecks Verkleinerung schon ein Kunststoffstreifen und ein Service hat er auch schon hinter sich.
Gedacht hatte ich an einen Monarch RT3, aber der hat weniger Hub und Erfahungen damit fehlen mir.

Wäre nett wenn die anderen was zum Dämpfertausch schreiben können.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hab letzten einen Monarch RT3 im Spicy getestet...
Besseres Ansprechverhalten, fühlt sich mehr nach Stahlfeder an.
Ich war echt begeistert.


----------



## RealNBK (18. Oktober 2011)

welches "Tune" hast du verwendet und was war vorher drinnen?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre seit dem Sommer den Monarch RC3 Plus im tune Low, also Druckstufe schwach gedämpt, Zugstufe Mittel. Aufkleber: blaues L und rotes M. 
Vorher hatte ich nach dem defekten Fox Float auf einen DT 180 gewechselt. Der DT war aber zu wenig gedämpft.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Monarch. Auch wenn er mit dem Piggy im Zesty etwas oversized aussschaut, und schwerer als der Fox ist.


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. Oktober 2011)

RealNBK schrieb:


> welches "Tune" hast du verwendet und was war vorher drinnen?


Normalerweise ist ein Fox Float R drin.
Tune Comp: L / Tune Reb. M


----------



## RealNBK (18. Oktober 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit dem Sommer den Monarch RC3 Plus im tune Low, also Druckstufe schwach gedämpt, Zugstufe Mittel. Aufkleber: blaues L und rotes M.



Hm, den Plus wollte ich gar nicht. Ich weiß nicht wie der generell abgestimmt ist, aber ich dacht ich müsste eine relativ starke Druckstufendämpfung nehmen weil mit der RP2 ja durchsackt beim Abspringen für Bunnyhops o.ä.. Ich will ja die für mein Empfinden zu flache Kennlinie im Mittlerem Federwegsbereich mit mehr Druckstufe ausgleichen.

Gibts eigentlich keinen direkten Support von Lapierre? Ich finde keinen Ansprechpartner, oder zumindest ne mailadresse wo ich solche technischen Fragen stellen kann. Bei Kona, Cannondale und warscheinlich vielen anderen Herstellern gibts das.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du die Druckstufendämpfung dazu hernehmen willst, damit der Dämpfer nicht mehr so stark duchsackt, dann kannst du Ihn auch gleich tot legen. Der reagiert dann auf feine Unebenheiten überhaupt nicht mehr. 
Das Durchsacken hängt viel mehr mit dem Luftkammer- Volumen bzw. deren Auslegung zusammen. 
Aus diesem Grund habe ich im Froggy den DHX 5.0 Air gegen einen RS Vivid Air ausgetauscht. Den fahr ich mit Tune Low. Der verhält sich schon sehr nahe an einem Stahlfederdämpfer. 

Bei Zesty mit dem Float R hab ich aber nie so das Gefühl gehabt, dass er stark durchsackt. Der fing nur irgendwann an zu Schlürfen weil er Luft in der Ölkammer gezogen hat. Da hab ich das Ding raus geschmissen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (19. Oktober 2011)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Hm, den Plus wollte ich gar nicht. Ich weiß nicht wie der generell abgestimmt ist, aber ich dacht ich müsste eine relativ starke Druckstufendämpfung nehmen weil mit der RP2 ja durchsackt beim Abspringen für Bunnyhops o.ä.. Ich will ja die für mein Empfinden zu flache Kennlinie im Mittlerem Federwegsbereich mit mehr Druckstufe ausgleichen.
> 
> Gibts eigentlich keinen direkten Support von Lapierre? Ich finde keinen Ansprechpartner, oder zumindest ne mailadresse wo ich solche technischen Fragen stellen kann. Bei Kona, Cannondale und warscheinlich vielen anderen Herstellern gibts das.



Wenn du mehr Progression möchtest, empfiehlt es sich die Luftkammer beim HV zu verkleinern. Merh Druckstufe verschlechtert das Ansprechverhalten und Sensibilität.
Es gibt von lapierre keinen direkten Support, aber einige Händler, die viel Testen um gutes Feedback zu geben ...
Es gibt auch seit Kurzrem das hier: http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/LAPIERRE.GRUPPE.DE/
Die Idee ist, in Zusammenarbeit mit Händlern und Aussendienst guten technischen Support zu gewährleisten.


----------



## RealNBK (19. Oktober 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Wenn du mehr Progression möchtest, empfiehlt es sich die Luftkammer beim HV zu verkleinern. Merh Druckstufe verschlechtert das Ansprechverhalten und Sensibilität.



Die HV-Luftkammer ist ja schon verkleinert, das Durchsacken hat sich dadurch aber nicht wirklich verbessert. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Serien RP2 einfach falsch abgestimmt.
Dass, das Ansprechverhalten sich gefühlt verschlechtert wenn man die Druckstufe zuknallt ist mir klar, das Durchsacken wird beim richtigen (!) Setup aber trotzdem verringert.


----------



## Bikedude001 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe, selbst bei nicht verkleinerter Luftkammer, das Gefühl, dass der Dämfer im mittleren Bereich durchsackt.


----------



## RealNBK (19. Oktober 2011)

gerade bei größerer Luftkammer sollte das Durchsacken doch eher stärker sein da die Kennlinie des Dämpfers linearer wird. Oder hast du was anderes gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (19. Oktober 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Ich habe, selbst bei nicht verkleinerter Luftkammer, das Gefühl, dass der Dämfer im mittleren Bereich durchsackt.


Ooops Ich meinte, dass der nicht durchsackt!


----------



## RealNBK (19. Oktober 2011)

Dann ist mein Dämpfer schrott, mein Popometer im Arsch (höhö..) oder ich weiß nicht weiter...
Beim Abspringen komprimiert sich der Dämpfer bis zum Anschlag.
 Und ja, ich weiß wie man den Sag richtig einstellt. Und ja ich habe schon alles versucht.
Na ja, wenn kein anderer Erfahrungen hat muss man es wohl ausprobieren. Teurer Spaß wenn es nicht passt.


----------



## Bastion (20. Oktober 2011)

Moin zusammen, ich wollt fragen ob ich bei einer Körpergröße von 1,90 und Schrittlänge von 88cm, einen Rahmen in Größe XL oder doch noch in L nehmen sollte. Ich weiß das von Lapierre der in XL empfohlen wird, aber ich liege mit meinen Werten fast genau zwischen den Größen.

Danke schon mal....


----------



## hergie (20. Oktober 2011)

Bastion schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, ich wollt fragen ob ich bei einer Körpergröße von 1,90 und Schrittlänge von 88cm, einen Rahmen in Größe XL oder doch noch in L nehmen sollte. Ich weiß das von Lapierre der in XL empfohlen wird, aber ich liege mit meinen Werten fast genau zwischen den Größen.
> 
> Danke schon mal....



Hey, ich hab eine 93er Schrittlänge und bin 1,83. Ich fahre ein 2009er XL Rahmen. Passt perfekt. 

Grüße


----------



## vitaminc (20. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch 1,83, Schrittlänge weiss ich grad nicht, aber hab lange Beine und fahre L, is aber sehr grenzwertig, musste extra ne 400er Sattelstange verbauen.


----------



## Bastion (20. Oktober 2011)

Danke euch, ich hatte auch zu XL tendiert.


----------



## slang (20. Oktober 2011)

Um dich weiter zu verwirren 
Ich bin 1,85, Schrittlänge ~ 89cm, und fahre L, Stütze ist genau bis zur Markierung raus, mir passt es perfekt.


----------



## hergie (20. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Um dich weiter zu verwirren
> Ich bin 1,85, Schrittlänge ~ 89cm, und fahre L, Stütze ist genau bis zur Markierung raus, mir passt es perfekt.



du musst wieder alles kaputt machen


----------



## vitaminc (20. Oktober 2011)

Er soll XL nehmen, wir quatschen hier immerhin über ein Zesty, quasi AM-Tourenrad. Beim Spicy hätte ich vielleicht tendenziell L geschrieben, weil verspielter.

Hoffe der allgemeinen Verwirrung beigetragen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (21. Oktober 2011)

Ist es jetzt nen AM-Tourenbike, oder eher nen AM-Bergabkracher? 

Mach Probefahrten mit beiden Größen.

Sattelrohrlänge ist ja im Grunde egal.
Anfangs schien mir meins im Oberrohr auch zu kurz. Aber das lag auch daran, dass ich vorher nur so ne Uralt-HT-Schüssel mit Flatbar und 120mm Vorbau gewöhnt war.

Mittlerweile find ich perfekt.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2011)

@Slang
Das Zesty auf "Bergabfahren" zu reduzieren hat es nicht verdient, denn dafür geht das Zesty ziemlich geil auch Uphill.

Sattelrohrlänge in Bezug wie es aussieht ist egal, aber man sollte halt innerhalb der Begrenzung liegen.


----------



## slang (21. Oktober 2011)

Das war auch nicht mein Ziel, ich habe nicht umsonst das Zesty, und nicht nen Froggy oder sonst was. Fahre ja auch "nur" Touren damit.

Ich würde aber jedes Rad, im Zweifelsfall immer mit der kleineren Größe wählen. Egal ob CC Am oder auch Rennrad. Natürlich in nem vernüftigen Rahmen . Deshalb hab ja auch kein Zesty in M, das wär dann wirklich to much bzw less.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2011)

@slang
Mit 1,85 und 89er Schritt bist du eigentlich auch eher bei XL. 

Ich bin 1,83 und habe eben meine Schrittlänge gemessen: 86cm.
Bei mir ist L gerade noch so im Rahmen, könnte auch locker mit nem XL fahren.

Wenn jemand 1,90 groß ist, und dabei ne Schrittlänge von 88cm hat, wäre das für mich aufjedenfall eher in Richtung XL.


----------



## slang (21. Oktober 2011)

Wie kommst du darauf das ich nen größeren Rahmen bräuchte? Ernsthaft, nicht provozierend gemeint oder so. 
Ich fahr seit Jahren 20" bei MTBs und 59cm bei Rennrädern, ....hat mir immer gepasst.

Und neben den Gewichts und Handlingvorteil, kann man bei nem kleineren Rahmen besser anpassen. Längere Stütze oder Vorbau. Winkel vom Vorbau höher usw.
Wenn die Überstandshöhe nicht passt, hat man verloren.

Ich mein ja auch nur, wenn man so zwischen zwei Rahmenmaßen steht,  den kleineren wählen.
Wenn einer passt natürlich nicht einfach ne Nummer kleiner nehmen 

So groß wie nötig, so klein wie möglich, so ungefähr ;-)


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2011)

> Wie kommst du darauf das ich nen größeren Rahmen bräuchte? Ernsthaft, nicht provozierend gemeint oder so.



Achso, ne, das meinte ich so nicht, ich hätte nur anhand deiner Größe und Schrittlänge eher auf XL tendiert. Letztlich sollte man aber eh immer probesitzen/fahren, was bei Lapierre eh nicht anders geht, weil sind keine Versenderbikes, außer man kauft "gebraucht". Kann genauso auch sein, dass die Geometrie eines Zestys überhaupt nicht passt, egal ob M, L oder XL. Mir wurde auch schonmal gesagt, es sehe komisch aus wie ich aufm Rad sitze, aber ich fühle mich pudelwohl, zumindest seitdem ich die Sattelstütze und den Sattel getauscht habe. Inzwischen auch den Lenker.

Meine nächste Sattelstütze muss während dem Fahren absenkbar werden, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob 150mm nicht zu wenig ist. Außerdem sind die Sattelstützen noch recht teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altamann (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo
Ich habe seit einigen Wochen ein "Knarzen" an meinem Bike.
An und für sich nichts besonderes, weil es jedes Bike mal bekommt.
Ist deshalb auch schon drei mal bei meinem Händler gewesen, war die letzten Jahre auch immer sehr zu frieden gewesen. Aber dieses mal kriegen die es einfach nicht hin. Vermutung lag auf dem Dämpfer, den auch schon zwei mal eingeschickt. Heute auf der Pur gewesen, und nach 30 Minuten wieder abgebrochen. Knarzen bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung zwei mal. Beim Knarzen sind Vibrationen in der Buchse der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme zu spüren. Die Lager sind schon getauscht worden. Hat irgendjemand noch eine Idee, bevor ich es "Notschlachten" muß.
Danke Georg


----------



## RealNBK (30. Oktober 2011)

Pedale, Innenlager, Sattelrails/Sattelklemmung, Kettenblätter, Schnellspanner, Kassette, lagerspiel in den Naben.
Alles demontierenm säubern, und wieder korrekt montieren.
Wenn das alles nichts hilft, fahr mal mit anderen Schuhen. Ich habe da so ein knarzmodell indentifizieren können. Wenn man erstmal weiß dass es nur der Schuh ist, fährt man beruhigter.


----------



## altamann (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo RealNBK
Auf meinem Wochenlangen Weg alles schon gemacht. Es ist definitiv das vordere Lager der Dämpferaufhängung. Aber Dämpfer war schon zwei mal bei Fox und Lager sind auch getauscht. Nach ca 20 minuten kommt das Knarzgeräusch wieder zurück. Gibt es andere Lager
Gruß Georg


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es definitiv von der vorderen Aufhängung am Dämpfer kommt, dann ist das mit Sicherheit nicht das eigendliche Lager des Dämpfers sondern eher die Verschraubung der Buchsen mit der Dämpferaufnahme. Hast du da ausreichendes Drehmoment drauf? Oder ist die Schraube bzw. sind die Buchesn schon ausgeschlagen?
Ich halte das zwar für sehr unwarscheinlich, aber es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt. 
In den meisten Fällen kommen die Knarzgeräusche von der Schraube des Hauptlager hinter dem Tretlager (bewegt sich in der Bohrung im Rahmen) oder von den Lagern hinten am Ausfallende (Dreck).
Die Knarzgeräusche lassen sich in den wenigsten Fällen akustisch lokalisieren.
Zum Thema Knacken gibt es einen eigenen Thread


----------



## altamann (30. Oktober 2011)

Über das Drehmoment der vorderen Schraube habe ich keine Angaben. Gefühlte sehr fest. Um die 16 bis 18Nm. Hast du verläßliche Zahlen. Mein Drehmoment geht nur bis 15 Nm. Die Buchsen waren augenscheinlich nicht verschlissen. Es ist aber eine Vibration in der Auhängung zu spühren, wenn es knackt.
Gruß Georg


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Geräusch von der vorderen Dämpferbuchse kommt.
Die Schwingungen übertragen sich auf den ganzen Rahmen.
Meistens liegt es an der Schwingenhauptlager .. Das macht Geräusche wenn das Anzugsmoment nicht stimmt.
Ist aber nicht mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel nachzuziehen, da die Mutter mir Schraubensicherung eingebaut wird und Alu/Alu einen hohen Reibwert hat.
Kannst gerne damit vorbeikommen. Bisher haben wir jedes Geräusch lokalisieren können....


----------



## altamann (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Bikedude001
Klingt nach Erfolg. Hast du heute geöffnet, oder Brückentag.
Gruß Georg


----------



## RealNBK (31. Oktober 2011)

bitte berichten!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde fast eine Wette eingehen, dass es auf eine eingelaufene Schraube des Hauplagers hinausläuft.
Wenn man die Gewinde von Schrauben und Mutter vor der Zusammenbau schön von der alten Schraubensicherung befreit und mit frischem Loctite einsetzt, dann bekommt man mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel ganz verlässliche Anzugsmomente. 

Ich hab den Schraubenschaft satt mit der Park Tools Montagepaste eingeschmiert und dann wieder verbaut. Original ist der trocken verbaut. 

Ist bei mir den ganzen Sommer über ruhig geblieben.


----------



## altamann (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo
Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge. Habe heute mein Bike zu Bikedude001 gefahren. Er hat heute abend schon angerufen, Bike sei fertig. Tretlager defekt und
eingelaufene Schraube am Hauptlager. Alles repariert, knarzen weg. 
Das nenn ich *Superservice* .
Hole das Bike noch diese Woche ab. Nach der Probefahrt, kommt noch mal kurze Bestätigung ob alles in Ordnung ist.
Gruß Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (1. November 2011)

altamann schrieb:


> Habe heute mein Bike zu Bikedude001 gefahren. Er hat heute abend schon angerufen, Bike sei fertig. Alles repariert, knarzen weg. Das nenn ich *Superservice*


tja: sag ich nur: händler gut, alles gut...


----------



## rider1970 (1. November 2011)

Und Uwe hatte recht...


----------



## Lutsch (2. November 2011)

Gibt es schon weitere Erfahrungen mit anderen Dämpfern im Zesty?
Bei mit ist ein Float R (compression: low, rebound: low) verbaut und habe nun mal einen Monarch RT3 (tune B, rotes M, blaues M) verbaut. Insgesamt bin ich schon enttäuscht, bei 30% sag nutze ich nur ~ 75% vom Hub und Ansprechverhalten ist auch nicht toll, im Vergleich zum Fox lohnt sich der Wechsel nicht (zumindest nicht die Variante die ich habe).

Gibt es Fahrer mit einem anderen tune?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (2. November 2011)

Zum Monarch ist ja öfters mal zu lesen, dass er eher stärker gedämpft ist (oder war das der Monarch Plus?). War dir der Float zu wenig gedämpft? Oder gabs einen anderen Grund, auf M zu gehen? Wie siehts denn bei mehr Sag, also weniger Druck, aus?


----------



## Lutsch (2. November 2011)

Ich wollte mal einen Dämpfer ohne Plattform probieren, da mit der Float bei kleinen, schnellen Schlägen und bei höherer Geschwindigkeit etwas unsensibel war (und ich auch dort nicht den Hub vollständig nutze). Und da die RP23 und RP2 recht teuer sind habe ich den Monarch probiert. Hatte im Vorfeld euch nichts in Kombination mit dem Zesty gefunden.

Mit dem Tune beim Monarch ist das so eine Sache. Laut SRAM wäre ja der Tune B richtig. Mit den roten und blauen M bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob die zum Tune gehören oder unabhängig vom Tune sind.

Am Ende war ich so bei 35% Sag, was aber auch nicht wirklich was gebracht hat.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. November 2011)

Ich fahre den Monarch Plus in Tune Low (Blaues L Rotes M) und habe den SAG am Zesty gegenüber dem Float sogar reduziert. Federwegsausnutzung bis auf die übliche Reserve von 2-3 mm für verkorkste Manöver ist vollständig.  
Mit dem Dämpfer bin ich sehr zufrieden. Leider habe ich keinen direkten Vergleich mehr zum Float, da der schon seit längerer Zeit keine Zugstufendämpfung mehr hatte. Ein DT Swiss XM 180, den ich zwischenzeitlich verbaut hatte war mir von der Druckstufendämpfung zu zappelig.


----------



## altamann (5. November 2011)

Hallo
Wie versprochen noch ein kurzer Bericht. Hab mein Bike am Mitwoch bei Bikedude 001 abgeholt und heute ausgiebig probegefahren. Knarzen ist weg. Ganz nebenbei hat er mir noch mein Set Up neu eingestellt  und gute Tipps zur Ergometrie gegeben. Ganz neues Fahrgefühl. 
Schön zu wissen, das in meiner erreichbaren Nähe ein begnadeter Schrauber wohnt.Werde dich auf jeden Fall weiter empfehlen und freue mich schon auf ein Fahrkurs nächstes Jahr.
Gruß Georg


----------



## lugggas (6. November 2011)

Hi,

also ich fahre den Monarch im C-tune und rund 25 % SAG. Den Federweg nutze ich regelmäßig vollständig aus. Finde den Dämpfer im Vergleich zum Float R angenehmer, fühlt sich kontrollierter an. Auch wenn man wirklich deutlich mehr Druckstufe merkt.


----------



## spümco (7. November 2011)

altamann schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wie versprochen noch ein kurzer Bericht. Hab mein Bike am Mitwoch bei Bikedude 001 abgeholt und heute ausgiebig probegefahren. Knarzen ist weg. Ganz nebenbei hat er mir noch mein Set Up neu eingestellt  und gute Tipps zur Ergometrie gegeben. Ganz neues Fahrgefühl.
> Schön zu wissen, das in meiner erreichbaren Nähe ein begnadeter Schrauber wohnt.Werde dich auf jeden Fall weiter empfehlen und freue mich schon auf ein Fahrkurs nächstes Jahr.
> Gruß Georg



und woran lags jetz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (7. November 2011)

@altamann : danke für die "Blumen"
@ spümco: Verschraubung des Hauptlagers hinterm Tretlager lose, und verschmutzt.


----------



## spümco (8. November 2011)

also genau wie schon vermutet
Ich hatte im Übrigen auch das gleiche Problem mit gleicher Ursache...


----------



## Die Wade (9. November 2011)

Hallo Zesty'aner,

da ich mit dem Gedanken an ein neues Zesty "schwanger" gehe habe ich mir mal den 2012er Lapierre Katalog angeschaut.
Das 914 ist demanch nicht mehr mit Karbon Sattelstützte und Karbonlenker ausgestattet und auch die Lenkerbreite ist von 2011 mit 710mm auf 680 gekürzet.
Kann das wahr sein? Die Tendez geht doch bei den Lenkern allgemein in Richtung über 700mm.
Hat hier schon jemand Infos?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. November 2011)

Der Lenker ist ein Easton EA 70 685mm und die Stüze von Lapierre.
Die ist für eine Alustützte sehr leicht.
Die Zestys hatten schon immer 680mm Lenker.
Wobei ich auch der Meinung bin, das 720mm+ besser wären.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (9. November 2011)

Da stimm ich dir zu. Mit dem Syntace Vector 31.8 in 740 mm komme ich deutlich besser zurecht. 

@Die Wade: Direkt mit deinem Händler wegen Umbau des Lenkers sprechen. Ein guter Händler macht so etwas i.d. R. ohne Probleme.
Evlt sogar als Rabatt- Aktion.

Wenn du das Zesty als in seinem, ihn angemessenen Leistungsbereich bewegst, dann rüstet du über kurz oder lang eh auf eine Vario Sattelstütze um. Das Mehrgewicht wird durch den Gewinn an Fahrspass mehrfach aufgewogen.  
Sprech mit deinem Händler doch auch direket über den Aufpreis für eine Reverb Kind Shock o.ä.


----------



## Die Wade (10. November 2011)

Hallo Uwe,

welche Kröpfung hat Dein Syntace Lenker? 8° oder 12°?
Ich habe mit diesem Teil für mein aktuelles Zesty auch schon geliebäugelt!

Gruß   Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (10. November 2011)

Ich bin jetzt seit einiger Zeit mit dem FSA Gravity Light 710/40 unterwegs. Ist einer der leichtesten Alu-Lenker die ich in der Preisklasse gefunden hatte.

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...;page=11;menu=1000,2,89;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=2

Also noch mehr Breite brauch ich am Zesty nicht.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. November 2011)

Ich hab den Syntace in 12°. Das sollte man aber ausprobieren. Mir kommt es sehr entgegen. Den habe ich aber von einem Bekannten übernommen, der mit der starken Krümmung nicht zurecht gekommen ist. 
Es ist aber mit sicherkeit auch eine Gewöhnungssache. Ich hab halt auf beiden Bikes identische Masse beim Lenker.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. November 2011)

Ich hab mein Zesty auf 2/10-Fach umgerüstet(24/38; 11/36).  Mit der Schaltqulität des Umwerfers bin ich aber ganz und gar nicht zufrieden. Der SLX als auch der XT- Umwerfer (2 und 3-fach) haben beide ein Ausbuchtung etwa auf halber Höhe  am inneren Leitblech um der Kette bei normalen Gangabstufungen auf dem mittlern normalen Blatt (32 - 36) genügend Platz zu schaffen, damit sie hinten auch auf dem grossen Ritzeln nicht schleift. 
Bei 38 Zähnen sitzt die Ausbuchtung aber schon zu tief. Das hat 2 Effekte: 
a) ich kann den Umwerfer nicht weit genug nach aussen Stellen, damit ich mit einem Hub zielsicher auf dem 38er Blatt lande. 
b) Fahre ich eine diagonale Kettenline (beide Richtungen jeweils die 3 Endritzel), dann fängt der Umwerfer schon an zu schleifen. 

Die E-Typ Umwerfer sind in der Verstellung der Höhe halt sehr begrenzt. 
Gibt es einen E-Typ Umwerfer, bei dem das innere Leitblech ohne diese Ausbuchtung ausgeführt ist?
Der XTR- Umwerfer sieht auf dem Foto schon anders aus. Ist nur die Frage ob nur der Käfig kürzer ist, oder ob die Ausbuchtung auch anders angeordnet ist. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Ding? Lohnt sich der Preis?


----------



## RealNBK (22. November 2011)

Ich wusste gar nicht dass man E-Type Umwerfer überhaupt montieren kann. Bei meinem Zesty wird der Umwerfer auf der Kettenstrebe montiert.


----------



## spümco (22. November 2011)

Bei mir genau das selbe Problem, XT Umwerfer kann ich max. 5 Ritzel der Linie (also klein-groß bzw. groß-klein) fahren, sonst schleifts und nervts.
Dachte schon das ist nur ein Einzelproblem, danke Freizeitbiker...
Hat wer nen XTR Umwerfer bzw. sogar nen SRAM mit 2fach verbaut?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. November 2011)

Soviel ich weiss ist SRAM nur Direct Mount. Damit nicht kompatibel zur Kettensterbenmontage. 

Nachdem ich den ganzen Abend an dem Teil rumgewerkelt habe, sieht der Umwerfer zwar etwas verbogen aus, dafür geht es jetzt aber deutlich besser mit der Schaltbarkeit. 

Ich habe den vorderen Montagepunkt mit einer Unterlegscheibe unterfüttert. Die Scheibe muss man aber erst so passend feilen, dass sie in die Vertiefung des Inlays bei Verwendung des Blecharms passt. Dadurch ist der Käfig hinten aber noch weiter nach innen gewandert. 

Darum wurde der Käfig anschliessend mit einer gewissen Nachdrücklichkeit kaltverformt. Das äussere Leitblech habe ich unten einen guten halben cm nach Aussen aufgebogen. Jetzt schleift es nur noch bei 24/11. Damit kann ich leben.

Das innere Leitblech hat vorn oben eine Art Nase. Die habe ich auch noch etwas nach Aussen gebogen. Jetzt wird die Kette auch mit dieser vordern Nase auf das 38er Blatt gedrückt. Vorher nur an einem Kontaktpunkt unterhalb des Verbindungsbügels. 

Die Hofrunde war ganz vielversprechend. Die Erprobung auf dem Trail steht noch aus.


----------



## Die Wade (23. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hat von Euch schon jemand nen 2.4 Rubber Queen vorne auf seinem Zesty probiert?
Suche noch einen griffigen Reifen übern Winter. Bin bisher mit den 2.4 Mountain King Tubeless sehr zufrieden gewesen. Hinten soll dann der neue MK2 drauf.

Die Wade


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. November 2011)

Absolut empfehlenswert. ich bin vom 2.2 auf den 2.4 gewechselt. das ist was den Grip angeht eine ganz andere Liga. ich bin von dem Ding schwer begeistert. 

Du musst aber unbedingt darauch achten, dass du den RQ in der Black Cilli Mischung kaufst. Die billige OEM Gummi Mischung wie sie bei vielen Erstausrüstungen verwendet wird ist deutlich schlechter.


----------



## vitaminc (23. November 2011)

Sagmal, was stellt ihr denn mit eurem Zesty an?

Ich hab noch die Original XT Laufräder mit 19mm Maulweite, mir wurde sogar schon abgeraten nen MKII 2.4 zu montieren, da er eigentlich zu breit baut. Ich nehme an ihr habt andere Laufräder als ich verbaut, wahrscheinlich neueres Zesty oder besseres Modell, andernfalls kann ich das mit RQ 2.4 nicht nachvollziehen - vom eigentlichen Einsatzgebiet des Zestys kann ich es eh schon fast nicht mehr nachvollziehen. 

Ich fahre aktuell noch die RQ 2.2 UST, hinten die China und vorne die German Version. Das Chinagummi soll hinten demnächst getauscht werden, dachte an den demnächst kommenden MKII 2.4 RaceSport mit BC. Ob ich den schlauchlos montiert bekomme bezweifele ich, also Schlauch reinziehen zur Not.

Hier im Schwarzwald brauch ich jedenfalls keine RQ 2.4 UST aufm Zesty.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. November 2011)

Das Zesty macht auch in richtig schwierigem Gelände eine äusserst gute Figur. 
Am Kohlern in Bozen habe ich mich jedenfalls nicht deplaziert gefühlt. Geht halt nicht so schnell wie mit dem Froggy, dafür hat man aber mehr davon.
Ich bin immer noch begeistert, wie gut das Grät sich dort bewährt hat. Ein echtes All Mountain. Du kommst jeden Berg hoch und auch jede Abfahrt wieder runter. 

Die originalen Laufräder mussten beim Umbau auf die RS Revalation mit Steckachse einem ordetlichen Laufradsatz weichen. 
Der RQ 2.4 passt auf jeden Fall vorn und Hinten bei 5.1er DT Felgen noch gut in Gabel und Hinterbau. 
Sicherlich tuts das alles auch mit schmaleren Reifen. Aber auf den 2.4ern fühle ich mich noch deutlich wohler. Und hoch gehts eh etwas gemütlicher. 

Vom ursprünglichen Zesty 314 ist noch Rahmen und Vorbau original. Der Rest wurde "optimiert".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (23. November 2011)

Ich halte das Zesty auch für universell einsetzbar.

Ich denke bei dir wäre es günstiger gewesen den Rahmen einzeln zu kaufen, was es so LEIDER nicht gibt, oder eben ein Spicy wählen.

Für mich muss das Zesty einfach noch sehr gut beim Uphill funktionieren, und für die Trails hier im Schwarzwald brauch ich ansich keine 2.4er Bereifung, dennoch überlege ich ob neue Laufräder evtl. Sinn machen könnten. Andererseits sind gute und zugleich leichte Laufräder (z.B. ZTR Flow) nicht gerade für paar Euros zu kriegen. Eine Spank Subrosa EVO 30AL wäre vielleicht eher zu bezahlen, liegt meines Wissens im Bereich deiner DT-Swiss 5.1d. Mit DT-Swiss kann ich mich irgendwie nicht so anfreunden.

Die Fox-Gabel würde ich auch erst dann tauschen wenn sie futsch ist. 

Eine Variostütze hätte ich noch aufm Einkaufszettel, aber bislang is keine am Markt die mich dazu bewegt den Bestellbutton zu drücken.

Man das wird echt schnell zur Sucht das Zesty immer weiter zu optimieren, irgendwann liegt man im Preisbereich, für das man sich auch nen Liteville 301 hätte kaufen können


----------



## vitaminc (27. November 2011)

Kleine Anfängerfrage:
Am VR vom Zesty habe ich ne 100x15mm E-Thru Achse (FOX32FRL140 15mm + WH-M788 Laufrad). Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich, wenn ich ein neues Laufrad mit 20mm Steckachse kaufe, ohne gleich die Gabel tauschen zu müssen?


----------



## lugggas (27. November 2011)

nimm vorne halt z.B eine hope Nabe, die kannst du dann umbauen wie du lustig bist...


----------



## vitaminc (27. November 2011)

Ich dachte eigentlich es wäre nicht möglich, weil die Ausbuchtungen am Rahmen nicht für 20mm vorgesehen sind?


----------



## lugggas (27. November 2011)

Rahmen?


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. November 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich es wäre nicht möglich, weil die Ausbuchtungen am Rahmen nicht für 20mm vorgesehen sind?



Wenn du die *Gabel *meinst, es gibt von Hope alle mgl. Adapter, das passt.


----------



## vitaminc (28. November 2011)

@lugggas


> Rahmen?


Sorry, hatte mich verschrieben, ich meinte Gabel.

@Waldschleicher
d.h. mittels Adapter wird die Nabe von 20mm auf 15mm und passt somit wieder in die Gabelausbuchtung?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. November 2011)

Die meisten 20/110 mm Steckachsnaben kann man durch Adapter auf 15/100 umbauen. Da lohnt es sich aber mal einem Blick in die Technischen Merkblätter zu werfen. 
z. B. die DT 240 S muss man für den Umbau komplett zerlegen, da die Endhülsen mit der Achse verschraubt sind. 
Bei den Hope Naben kann man einfach die Endhülsen abziehen und gegen andere Enthülsten austauschen. Da gehen alle 3 Standards. Schnellspanner, Steckachse 15 und 20 mm.


----------



## vitaminc (28. November 2011)

Gut zu wissen, Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schocos (28. November 2011)

Hat einer von euch auch noch einen Tipp für mich wie ich den Original XT Laufradsatz für 15 mm Steckachse auf eine Gabel mit Schnellspanner trimmen kann ? Habe noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## RealNBK (28. November 2011)

geth nicht


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. November 2011)

Stimmt


----------



## Smudo08 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

habe an meinem Zesty 314 (2009) leichtes Spiel im Hinterbau. Merkbar/spürbar durch leichtes Anheben am Sattel bzw. Sattelrohr. Habe auch schon die hintere Dämpferbefestigungsschraube ausgetauscht da die vorhandene verbogen war (wie die davor auch schon). Jetzt hat sich das Spiel leicht gebessert aber ist immer noch vorhanden. War auch schon in der Werkstatt,da konnte man mir allerdings nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. Kann es sein das die Dämpferbuchsen ausgeschlagen sind und ich mal neue besorgen muss.

Vllt habt ihr hier ja ne Idee was das Problem sein könnte und wie man das beheben kann. Oder vllt hat dieses Problem ja schon mal jemand gehabt oder die Lapierre-Händler hier im Forum.

mfg Smudo08


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. Dezember 2011)

Bei vorhandenem Spiel tippe ich auf die Dämpferbuchsen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. Dezember 2011)

Was stellst du denn mit dem Zesty an, dass du schon 2 verbogenen Schrauben hattest? 
Das Zesty wird bei mir ja auch eher enduromässig bewegt, aber krumme Schrauben hatte ich noch keine. 

Hast du evtl. keine passenden Buchsen im Dämpfer(zu Schmal, so dass dort spiel ist)? Oder sind die Buchsen und das Gleitlager so ausgenudelt, dass sich da etwas verbiegt? 
ich würde die Buchen und das Lager tauschen. 
Statt der beiden halben Buchsen die von beiden Seiten in das Dämpferauge gesteckt werden würde ich eine Buchse von RS nehmen. Die hat einen durchgehende Welle, auf die rechts und links passende Abstandhalter drauf kommen. 
Hinten an der Wippe passt das (waren das 25,4 mm? Ich hab es nicht mehr genau im Kopf.). 
Vorne ist bei den LP- Rahmen die Aufnahme so schmal, dass man sich so etwas selbe basteln muss. Da gibt es keine fertigen Buchsen zu kaufen.
Das Gleitlager solltest du dann aber auch gleich wechseln(-lassen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (1. Dezember 2011)

Von Rock Shox gibt es sowohl die 19x6mm für vorne und die 25,4x6 für hinten.
Die sind in der tat besser als die Foxteile.
Wenn die jemand braucht, PN schicken.


----------



## Splash (1. Dezember 2011)

Eine richtig gute alternative zu den Fox-Buchsen sollen ja auch die Huber-Buchsen sein. Bisher habe ich da nur gutes gelesen und werde wohl die Tage selber ordern ...


----------



## RealNBK (1. Dezember 2011)

Hm, die Sache mit den Buber-Buam  hört sich eigentlich schon ganz gut an, nur sind die originalbuchsen doch auch schon (hart-?) eloxiert und im Dämpferauge steckt schon eine PTFE-Buchse, oder? Also bringt das nur was wenn die alten kaputt sind, oder?


----------



## Smudo08 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Danke für die Antworten. Da war ich ja schon auf der richtigen Fährte. Dann werd ich mal die vorhandenen Buchsen kontrollieren und ggf. neue besorgen. 

Auf evtl. falsche Buchsen würd ich jetzt mal nicht schliessen da es die originalen sind die von LP so verbaut wurden.

Bezüglich der verbogenen Schrauben: Ich benutze mein Zesty eigentlich für alles. Sowohl Touren hier im Umland als auch für Touren im Harz. Da ich aber die originale Schraube auf der Suche nach einem Knacken in meinem Bike mal ausgetauscht habe musste ich durch einen Fehler meinerseits mir neue Schrauben besorgen. Vllt weisen die nicht den Härtegrad auf wie die Originalschraube. 

Bezüglich der RS-Buchsen werd ich mich dann mal an Bikedude001 wenden.

Danke nochmal für die Antworten/Hilfe.


----------



## Ponch (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe heute mal ein 2012 Zesty 714 angesehen. Sieht schon traumhaft schön aus!
Wo kann ich etwas über das neue OST+ lesen? Was hat sich da genau gegenüber dem alten OST getan?
Und wie würdet ihr den Einsatzzweck des Zesty 714 beschreiben? Geht da auch richtig etwas bergab oder ist es eher ein Trailbike?
Zur Wahl steht für mich auch ein Cannondale Jekyll Carbon.
Hat jemand diese beiden Bikes schon mal Probefahren können und kann etwas berichten? 
Papa vielleicht?


----------



## RealNBK (8. Dezember 2011)

Es ist ein Tourenrad mit sehr viel Federweg und erstaunlich ausgeglichener Geometrie im Serienzustand. Erstaunlich sind die Kletterqualitäten für ein rad mit so viel FW. Wer es gerne wendiger mag, sollte wegen dem langen Hinterbau vielleicht was anderes suchen. Mich stört das weniger weil das Teil auf den allermeisten mittelgebirgstouren sich einfach toll fahren lässt und sehr viel Sicherheit vermittelt.
Wenn man mit einem tieferen Lenker zurecht kommt, ist das die einzige Veränderung die ich machen würde/gemacht habe.


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Dezember 2011)

Bzgl. Hinterbau: Die Kettenstreben sind 2012 von 438 auf 425 geschrumpft.
Der Lenkwinkel 1° flacher und das Tretlager ist etwas tiefer.
Zwischen Wippe und Dämpfer ist noch ein austauschbares Link damit man den 216er Dämpfer einbauen kann und hinten dann 160mm anstehen hat.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. Dezember 2011)

Das Zesty ist überraschend vielseitig. Auch bei Touren in sehr anspruchvollen Gelände komme ich mit dem Zesty sehr gut zurecht. 
Es sind zwar kaum noch Original teile am Bike verblieben, aber der Rahmen ist einfach eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. 

Park Einsatz sollte man dem Rahmen zwar ersparen, aber auch vor härteren Enduro Touren braucht man sich nicht zu fürchten. Je länger ich das bike habe, desdo mehr Gefallen finde ich daran. 

ich habe zwischenzeitlich mal den Wechsel auf das Spicy ins Auge gefasst. Das habe ich aber wieder verworfen.


----------



## Ponch (8. Dezember 2011)

Rein von der Optik her sieht das neue Zesty 714 schon überragend aus.
Und den Dämpfer kann man nun wirklich austauschen? Das wäre schon ein großer Pluspunkt wenn man später mal auf 160mm aufrüsten möchte. So erspart man sich den Neukauf.
Schade nur, dass hinten keine X-12 Achse verbaut wurde. Ansonsten ist es technisch top. Die Ausstattung ist auch sinnvoll gewählt wie ich finde.
Ich überlege noch ob es ein Zesty, ein Cannondale Jekyll oder ein Stumpjumper FSR werden wird.
Mal schauen wie ich mich entscheiden werde.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. Dezember 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Bzgl. Hinterbau: Die Kettenstreben sind 2012 von 438 auf 425 geschrumpft.
> Der Lenkwinkel 1° flacher und das Tretlager ist etwas tiefer.
> Zwischen Wippe und Dämpfer ist noch ein austauschbares Link damit man den 216er Dämpfer einbauen kann und hinten dann 160mm anstehen hat.


Schade dass es den Zesty Rahmen nicht einzeln gibt. Ein bisschen flacheren Lenkwinkel und die Dämpfer- Option wären schon sehr interessant. Nur diese seitlich verlegten Züge am Unterrohr bei den Alu Rahmen finde ich nicht so schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (8. Dezember 2011)

ich finde die neue geometrie echt ansprechend, rein von den zahlen her. bei mir müssen jetzt erstmal exzentrische buchsen reichen.


----------



## Ponch (8. Dezember 2011)

Die Geometrie ähnelt dem Stumpjumper EVO. Das macht das neue Zesty schon sehr interessant.


----------



## Multisurfer (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Ponch,

ich werd mir auch mal das neue 714er anschauen, wobei mein 2010er 714 so schön ist, dass mich nur die inneren (Fahr)werte zum Update werden bewegen können.

Dazu wird im französischen VELOVERT Oktoberheft bei der ersten Fahrbeurteilung des SPICY 516 BJ 2012 in einem Nebensatz erwähnt, dass sich *nach Nicolas Vouilloz´s Aussage ein 2012er ZESTY besser verhält als ein 2011 Spicy.*

Das macht doch neugierig, oder;-)?


----------



## Ponch (11. Dezember 2011)

Multisurfer schrieb:


> Hallo Ponch,
> 
> ich werd mir auch mal das neue 714er anschauen, wobei mein 2010er 714 so schön ist, dass mich nur die inneren (Fahr)werte zum Update werden bewegen können.
> 
> ...



Interessant. Wie wurde das Spicy denn beurteilt? Ich bin mir ja noch nicht so ganz sicher ob Spicy oder Zesty (oder ein Bike einer anderen Marke).
Für das Spicy spricht für mich vor allem die Steckachse hinten.

Das neue 714 hat mich beim Händler jedenfalls umgehauen. Auf Fotos wirkt es so unscheinbar. In natura jedoch macht es verdammt viel her. Wunderschöner Rahmen + Aufbau.


----------



## Beckinio (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Steuersatz meines Zesty 514 2009 Semi Integriert  1 1/8 ist hin. Nun möchte ich mir einen neuen Steuersatz zulegen. Ich hatte ein BBB Steuersatz verbaut und da dieser Steuersatz jede 1 1/2 Jahre kaputt gehen, wollte ich mir nun was höherwertiges kaufen. Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp für 3 verschiedene Preisklassen. 1) unter 50 2) bis 80 3) über 80. Wäre für jeden guten Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. Dezember 2011)

Cane Creek: im Mittleren Preissegment die 40er Serie. 
Oben drüber den 110er. 
Im Unteren Preisbereich bist du in deinem "normalen" Wechselintervall.


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Dezember 2011)

Jup. Der Cane Creek 40 ist für den Preis erste Sahne !


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mir damals auf Empfehlung vom BikeDude den 110er gegönnt. Der 40er war da noch nicht auf dem Markt. 

Eingebaut, einmal nachjustiert. Danach hab ich vergessen, dass das Lenkkopflager an für sich ein neuralgisches Lager ist. 

Die Empfehlung von Dude war einfach .

Bei mir waren das Steuerrohr sehr präzise gefräst. Wenn du einen neuen Steuersatz einbaust würde ich das aber auf jeden Fall überprüfen, bzw. nachfräsen lassen. Mit schlecht gefrästem Lagersitz geht jeder Steuersatz über kurz oder lang in die Brüche.


----------



## Beckinio (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
danke ersteinmal für Eure Hilfe. Nun habe ich noch eine Frage. Mein Pressfit Innenlager ist auch kaputt. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, ob es bessere Innenlager als Standard Shimano Pressfit Hollowtech II SM-BB91-41A gibt. Als Alternative habe ich noch folgenes gefunden: Race Face Press Fit Innenlager BB92 für X-Type. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Dezember 2011)

Reset-racing und Acros hat auf jeden Fall auch Press Fit imnnenlager. Bei Chris King bin ich mir nicht sicher. 
Angesichts der Preisdifferenzen habe ich aber wieder ein Original Shimano eingebaut. 
Das hält jetzt schon länger als ein Jahr. Für 22,95 gegenüber 129 für ein Reset....


----------



## Beckinio (14. Dezember 2011)

Werde den wohl auch wieder verbauen. Wofür ist eigentlich der 2,5mm Zwischenring? Habe ich beim Ausbau garnicht gesehehn!


----------



## lugggas (14. Dezember 2011)

man kann ja das zesty 2012 auf 160 mm umbauen. erhalte ich dann dadurch auch die geometrie des spicys? weiß das jemand?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Dezember 2011)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Werde den wohl auch wieder verbauen. Wofür ist eigentlich der 2,5mm Zwischenring? Habe ich beim Ausbau garnicht gesehehn!


Es gibt Trelagergehäuse, die sind schmaler (E-Type Montage mit dem Blech). Da wird der Ring als Spacer benötigt, wenn kein Umwerfer momtiert ist.
Beim Zesty ist das  Lagergehäuse auf der richtigen Breite. Das ist aber im Manual zum Lager beschrieben. -->rftm


----------



## Ponch (14. Dezember 2011)

lugggas schrieb:


> man kann ja das zesty 2012 auf 160 mm umbauen. erhalte ich dann dadurch auch die geometrie des spicys? weiß das jemand?



Wenn du eine 160er Gabel einbaust dann bekommst du die gleiche Geometrie. Ebenso wie du beim Spicy die Zesty Geometrie bekommst wenn du den 140er Dämpfer + Gabel verbaust.
Lediglich die Steckachse fällt beim Zesty weg. Dafür ist es vielleicht aber noch etwas leichter?


----------



## Beckinio (14. Dezember 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Es gibt Trelagergehäuse, die sind schmaler (E-Type Montage mit dem Blech). Da wird der Ring als Spacer benötigt, wenn kein Umwerfer momtiert ist.
> Beim Zesty ist das  Lagergehäuse auf der richtigen Breite. Das ist aber im Manual zum Lager beschrieben. -->rftm



Alles klar...super.Danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_HITfutju123 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Wenn du eine 160er Gabel einbaust dann bekommst du die gleiche Geometrie. Ebenso wie du beim Spicy die Zesty Geometrie bekommst wenn du den 140er Dämpfer + Gabel verbaust.
> Lediglich die Steckachse fällt beim Zesty weg. Dafür ist es vielleicht aber noch etwas leichter?




Bist du dir da absolut sicher? Wenn ja, dann danke ich dir von Herzen, denn es ist genau die Info, die ich lange gesucht habe. Ich hab zwar selbst schon die Geo-Daten auf der LP-Page verglichen (0-2° Unterschied), richtig schlau geworden bin ich aus diesen jedoch nicht.


----------



## lugggas (17. Dezember 2011)

wird denn der umlenkhebel noch getauscht? wenn nein, steigt mir ja das tretlauger deutlich hoch...


----------



## Ponch (17. Dezember 2011)

Warum sollte das Tretlager steigen? Getauscht wird noch das hintere Aluminiumprofil welches den Hebel mit dem Dämpfer verbindet. Beim Zesty ist dieser länger + kürzerer Dämpfer. Beim Spicy eben ein kürzerer Hebel + längerer Dämpfer.
Ob man die Parts allerdings auch problemlos bestellen kann sollte man dann beim Händler erfragen.
Mir hat das Zesty letztlich doch nicht getaugt. Denn zumindest mit den Standard Dämpfern ist mir das Federverhalten zu bockig und wenig sensibel.


----------



## c4sper (22. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Denn zumindest mit den Standard Dämpfern ist mir das Federverhalten zu bockig und wenig sensibel.


Das konnte ich jetzt so noch nicht feststellen, aber das ist ja auch individuell verschieden. Das Zesty finde ich schon grandios, aber bin mir sicher, dass du schon ein feines Bike gefunden hast. ;-)


----------



## Ponch (22. Dezember 2011)

c4sper schrieb:


> Das konnte ich jetzt so noch nicht feststellen, aber das ist ja auch individuell verschieden. Das Zesty finde ich schon grandios, aber bin mir sicher, dass du schon ein feines Bike gefunden hast. ;-)



Hi, wir haben uns doch bei Baboon gesehen. ;-)
Bei mir ist es nun das Jekyll geworden. Alleine der Dämpfer taugt mir da einfach wesentlich mehr (vor allem bei meinen 100kg). Da war/ist das Zesty dann doch einfach zu unsensibel. Auf dem Jekyll sitzt man im Flow Mode ja schon fast wie auf einem mini DH Bike mit ca. 30-35% Sag.
Das Zesty ist trotzdem ein verdammt schönes Bike.


----------



## Nyaneve (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo und guten Morgen!

Kurze Frage (bin noch neu im Schraubergeschäft...): 

Wie breit ist die Schaftklemmung für Vorbauten am Zesty 314 von 2011? 1.5 oder 1.1/8?
Danke im Voraus und frohe Weihnachten


----------



## lugggas (24. Dezember 2011)

1 1/8


----------



## RealNBK (25. Dezember 2011)

Wer stellt denn überhaupt heute noch 1.5 Gabeln her?


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. Dezember 2011)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Wer stellt denn überhaupt heute noch 1.5 Gabeln her?



Fast Jeder !


----------



## RealNBK (25. Dezember 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Fast Jeder !



Durchgängig 1.5, nicht tapered...
Er fragte ja nach der Schaftklemmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (26. Dezember 2011)

die antwort bleibt die selbe...


----------



## Nyaneve (26. Dezember 2011)

Morgen! 
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Dann gleich noch ne kurze Frage hinterher. Da ich mich ab und an über Nackenschmerzen beklage versuche ich es jetzt mit einem etwas kürzeren Vorbau. Theoretisch dürfte ich damit dann etwas aufrechter Sitzen, richtig?


----------



## RealNBK (26. Dezember 2011)

lugggas schrieb:


> die antwort bleibt die selbe...



Ja, ok habe es gerade gecheckt, aber die große mehrzahl ist tapered. Gerade im Touren/All Mountain-Bereich.


----------



## agnes (26. Dezember 2011)

meine 9 fach xt kurbel ist fertig. jetzt gibt es ja zur zeit 980xtr kurbeln fÃ¼r 250â¬. die kann man doch nehmen oder? wegen der Ã¼bersetzung gibt es doch keine probleme?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Dezember 2011)

Die XTR passt in das XT Innenlager. Das passt. Beui den Kettenblättern musst du aber genau hin schauen. zumindest die 22er Blätter für die XTR sind Anders als SLX/XT. Die Lochkreise sind zwar identisch. Aber die Auflagfeflächen sind auf einem anderm Abstand.


----------



## agnes (26. Dezember 2011)

- 3fach
 - 42,32,24T
 - inkl Innenlager

dann kann ich also bestellen^^


----------



## WildsauHardride (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neue Bike für Touren und das Zesty gefällt mir optisch und preislich ganz gut.
Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht genau, ob es für mein Einsatzgebiet passend ist.
Ich möchte mit dem Bike nicht kein Freeride fahren oder doubles springen, es sollte einfach gut den Berg hoch kommen, aber auch etwas flotter den Berg runter kommen, denn ich fahre eigtl. eher dh und fr, also fahre ich nicht ganz langsam.
Meine Frage ist eigtl., ob es bei einem 65Kg schweren Fahrer quasi als Enduro Bike tauglich ist.

Grüße


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Dezember 2011)

Würde dir da eher das Spicy nahelgen. Die beiden Räder sind vom Rahmen sehr ähnlich, jedoch bringt die dickere Gabel am Spicy ein großes Plus an Steifigkeit.


----------



## LC4Fun (27. Dezember 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Würde dir da eher das Spicy nahelgen. Die beiden Räder sind vom Rahmen sehr ähnlich, jedoch bringt die dickere Gabel am Spicy ein großes Plus an Steifigkeit.



Hi,

bei 65 KG Fahrergewicht? Und springen will er auch nicht? Also ich prügel das 2009er Zesty mit meinen ~90KG seit drei Jahren zur Not auch mal nen 4X runter (z.B. beim Kurs in Wildbad). Die kürzliche Generalüberholung von Gabel und Dämpfer war ohne erschreckenden Befund 

 LG,
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (27. Dezember 2011)

agnes schrieb:


> meine 9 fach xt kurbel ist fertig. jetzt gibt es ja zur zeit 980xtr kurbeln für 250. die kann man doch nehmen oder? wegen der übersetzung gibt es doch keine probleme?



Wo gibt es die XTR denn für 250?


----------



## swabian (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe einen 714er Rahmen Modell 2011 in m und würde gerne gegen einen in l tauschen, der Rahmen ist im top Zustand, da er nur zum Tourenfahren eingesetzt wird, ohne Macken, Kratzer usw. Sollte Jemand Interesse haben einfach eine PM.


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Dezember 2011)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei 65 KG Fahrergewicht? Und springen will er auch nicht? Also ich prügel das 2009er Zesty mit meinen ~90KG seit drei Jahren zur Not auch mal nen 4X runter (z.B. beim Kurs in Wildbad). Die kürzliche Generalüberholung von Gabel und Dämpfer war ohne erschreckenden Befund
> 
> ...


 
Wenn manns Berg runter gut laufen lässt merkt man den Unterschied gewaltig.


----------



## c4sper (28. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Hi, wir haben uns doch bei Baboon gesehen. ;-)
> Bei mir ist es nun das Jekyll geworden. Alleine der Dämpfer taugt mir da einfach wesentlich mehr (vor allem bei meinen 100kg). Da war/ist das Zesty dann doch einfach zu unsensibel. Auf dem Jekyll sitzt man im Flow Mode ja schon fast wie auf einem mini DH Bike mit ca. 30-35% Sag.
> Das Zesty ist trotzdem ein verdammt schönes Bike.


Genau. 
Habe ich schon vernommen. Ich denke das ist in Deinem Fall auch die "bessere" Variante gewesen. Wie kam das X-Flow denn an? 
Gruß & guten Rutsch!


----------



## Ponch (30. Dezember 2011)

c4sper schrieb:


> Genau.
> Habe ich schon vernommen. Ich denke das ist in Deinem Fall auch die "bessere" Variante gewesen. Wie kam das X-Flow denn an?
> Gruß & guten Rutsch!



Ja, ist für mich sicherlich die richtige Wahl gewesen. Im neuen Jahr kommt auch noch eine neue Gabel ans bike. 
Das X-Flow kam extrem gut an. 
Meine Freundin hat sich gleich in das Lapierre verliebt und die erste Probefahrt hat sie auch begeistert. 

Wir können im neuen Jahr ja mal eine Runde fahren wenn das Wetter wieder etwas besser wird.
Dir und allen anderen auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Lutsch (31. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich suche im Netz die "Comicbilder" vom Zesty, Froggy,... also die Zeichnungen die auch zum teil auf den Rahmen sind.

Hatte hier ein Avator gesehen aber leider in schlechter Qualität. Im Lapierre Katalog 2012 habe ich die leider nicht gefunden.

Im Anhang ist ein Aufkleber der sowas zeigt was ich suche. Je besser die Qualität ist desto mehr freue ich mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (31. Dezember 2011)

Auf der LP Homepage gab es mal Wallpaper mit den Zeichnungen


----------



## Lutsch (31. Dezember 2011)

Scheint wirklich ein "gab es" zu sein...


----------



## rappelkiste (31. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
wie groß brauchst Du sie denn?
Ich hab mal 2 Varianten in meinem Lapierre Album hochgeladen..

Ralf


----------



## Lutsch (1. Januar 2012)

Hi Ralf,

danke, das ist doch schonmal was und von der Größe ok.

Gruß
Lutz


----------



## c4sper (2. Januar 2012)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich suche im Netz die "Comicbilder" vom Zesty, Froggy,... also die Zeichnungen die auch zum teil auf den Rahmen sind.
> 
> Hatte hier ein Avator gesehen aber leider in schlechter Qualität. Im Lapierre Katalog 2012 habe ich die leider nicht gefunden.
> 
> Im Anhang ist ein Aufkleber der sowas zeigt was ich suche. Je besser die Qualität ist desto mehr freue ich mich...


 
Ich kann Dir ein Foto von der 2012er Zitrone machen, falls es Dir hilft.

Gruß & frohes Neues!
Carsten


----------



## lukiluk (3. Januar 2012)

hi jungs,

hat wer einen vergleich vom zesty zum aktuellen Liteville 301?

also Rahmen only... gibts überhaupt ein Framekit vom zesty?

würde mich interessieren...
thx


----------



## Ponch (3. Januar 2012)

Ein Framekit gibt es nicht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Januar 2012)

Framekits leider nur Froggy, DH, Pro Race 29 und Pro Race 26. Die Froggy Rahmen sind Ã¼brigens deutlich gÃ¼nstiger geworden und liegen jetzt bei â¬ 1699,-. Selten, daÃ was gÃ¼nstiger wird, aber das haben LP zu 2012 bei einigen Sachen gemacht. (2011er Froggy Rahmen sind Ã¼brigens auch gÃ¼nstiger geworden)


----------



## rappelkiste (3. Januar 2012)

lukiluk schrieb:


> hi jungs,
> 
> hat wer einen vergleich vom zesty zum aktuellen Liteville 301?
> 
> ...



Was möchtest Du denn genau wissen? 
Wenn es ums Gewicht geht...
Mein "alter" 2011er Rahmen vom 514er ist in der Gewichtsdatenbank abgelegt - genauso wie mein aktueller 301 Rahmen...

Ralf


----------



## RealNBK (3. Januar 2012)

na dann mal her mit den Gewichten! War immer zu faul selber zu wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rappelkiste (3. Januar 2012)

Hm...
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-1409/lapierre-full-suspension-zesty-514

Du kannst Dir aber deinen Poppes schon selber abwischen - oder


----------



## swabian (3. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe ausgiebig beide Räder verglichen, das 301 stand auch in meiner engeren Wahl, ganz grob mal beschrieben habe ich mich für das Zesty entschieden, da der Hinterbau sich viel antriebsneutraler verhält als wie der LV Hinterbau (160mm Link), er fühlt sich beim beschleunigen auch viel aktiver an und verhärtet nicht so extrem, wenn ich mal kurz vor einer Steigung in den Wiegetritt gehe habe ich weniger Bewegung im Hinterbau als im LV (ist quasi ohne blockieren beim LV nicht möglich).
Das Zesty lässt sich auf alle Fälle viel besser beschleunigen und für meinen Zweck die bessere Wahl.
Wenn ich nur im schweren Gelände unterwegs wäre (mit dem Lapierre, wobei ich da ja noch aqndere Räder habe) würde ich das LV vorziehen, nicht weil es sich besser anfühlt, sondern weil ich es flexibler aufbauen kann, aber da wäre ja wieder das Spicy vergleichbar.... für mich ist All Mountain auch schnelles vorankommen, sollte spurtstark sein, trotzdem noch genügend Reserven bergab haben, steif genug sein um auch mal genügend Druck in Anliegern zu fahren und eine sichere geometrie haben und diese Dinge erfüllt das Zesty bravurös. Bin gerade in Spanien am Fuße der Pyrenäen und da nehme ich fast immer das Zesty, obwohl es oft auf den Wanderwegen sehr verblockt ist, teils mit einigen Kanten und Stufen fertig werden muß
Empfehlung auf jeden Fall eine Gabel mit 150mm wie Fox 150, diese tut der Geometrie echt gut (es würde dem Zesty auch eine getravelte Lyrik gut stehen aber das ist halt eine Gewichtsfrage), wegen dem Gewicht ich glaube mich noch zu erinnern, daß mein 714 Modell 2011 in m zwischen 2500 und 2600 Gramm hatte!


----------



## lukiluk (4. Januar 2012)

Danke für die antworten!

ein Froggy hab ich "leider" schon 
bin jetzt zusätzlich auf der suche nach etwas mehr bergauftauglichen. nicht das das froggy so schlecht bergauf geht, ich bin mit 190 nur etwas zu groß um längere touren vernünftig damit zu fahren.

also wenns grob werden sollte nehm ich den freerider, für alles andere hätt ich gern ein wendiges, spritziges AM das gut bergaufgeht und auch ein bisschen bergab.
Spicy ist keine diskussion da zu ähnlich dem froggy...
x-flow, x-control hat mir zu wenig federweg.

sollte schon auch für "alpencrosslike" trails herhalten können.

Grundsätzlich ging es mir bei dem vergleich eher um die geo und das handling, der letzte Post hat das recht gut behandelt. 
Danke an alle!!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Januar 2012)

@lukiluk:
Ich hab ein Froggy (43er Rahmen) und ein Zesty314 (46er Rahmen). Die Fox Float RL habe ich sehr schnell durch eine Revalation mit 20 mm Achse ersetzt. 
So komme ich bestens mit dem Zesty zurecht. Drops und Park will ich dem Zesty nicht zumuten. Ansonsten fahre ich mit damit aber alles. 
Im Vergleich zum Froggy muss man schon etwas Speed raus nehmen und mehr drauf achten wo man her fährt. 
Ich würde aber mal behaupten, dass ich auf Touren keine Stellen kenne, die ich nur mit dem Froggy fahren würde.  
Bergauf ist das Zesty wegen Gewicht und Rahmengrösse natürlich viel angenehmer zu fahren.

Das Froggy ist so langsam wirklich zum reinen Spass Bike für Park uns Shuttle Touren zurückgestuft worden. 

Leider gibt es das Zesty nicht als Framekit. Mit der Zeit sind immer mehr Teile duch Wunschparts ersetzt worden. 
z.B. die an allen Zestys mit Alu Rahmen verbaute Formula Rx bringt bei >85 kg einfach in anspruchsvollem Gelände auch mit 200er Scheiben nicht die notwendige Spitzenkraft. 
Mit der XTR Trail, die seit letztem Frühjahr dran ist, ist das eine ganz andere Hausnummer.


----------



## lukiluk (4. Januar 2012)

hey,

jo froggy als spassbike is auch bei mir der plan!

hab nur ein bisschen angst das das zesty irgendwann auseinander fällt wenn ichs zu hart ran nehme.. hab doch ca 96kg fahrfertig. und das bike 12kg...

glaubst du reicht mit 190cm körpergröße ein 50er rahmen oder eher der 54er? SL ist 90cm.
ein 314 von 2011 in 50 würds recht billig geben...

danke für die infos


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Januar 2012)

Puh,
keine Entscheidung ohne Probefahrt. 
Was die Stabilität angeht, ich bin auch so zwischen 85 und 92 kg Lebendgewicht unterwegs. Wenn auch nur bei 180 cm .

Das Zesty macht bei mir schon seit knapp 2 Jahren alles mit. Die Lager im Hinterbau sind, sowiet ich das bisher gesehen habe identisch mit dem Froggy. der Hinterbau sollte dementsprechend dann auch so einiges wegstecken können.


----------



## neubicolt (4. Januar 2012)

swabian schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einen 714er Rahmen Modell 2011 in m und würde gerne gegen einen in l tauschen, der Rahmen ist im top Zustand, da er nur zum Tourenfahren eingesetzt wird, ohne Macken, Kratzer usw. Sollte Jemand Interesse haben einfach eine PM.



Ich fahr ein 714 2011er in L und will es eigentlich wegen kronischer Nichtnutzung verkaufen, ob einzeln oder in Teilen ist mir gleich. Bin seit Januar 2011 glatte 600km gefahren (sonst nur Marathon mit HT). Tauschen kommt für mich allerdings nicht in Frage. Solltest du trotzdem Interesse haben kannst dich gerne melden...

Gruß Christian


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Januar 2012)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Hm...
> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-1409/lapierre-full-suspension-zesty-514



Ein Zesty in Gr. S wiegt, trotz Carbonhinterbau 3kg? Ganz schön heavy- was bringt denn da die Aluversion auf die Waage?


----------



## rappelkiste (4. Januar 2012)

Wo ist denn das Problem?
Das Gewicht ist doch vollkommen OK für ein AM (Aufbaubereit inkl. Dämpfer, Innenlager...)..

Wieviele Rahmen gibt es da die *real* leichter sind?

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (4. Januar 2012)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Problem?
> Das Gewicht ist doch vollkommen OK für ein AM (Aufbaubereit inkl. Dämpfer, Innenlager...)..
> 
> Wieviele Rahmen gibt es da die *real* leichter sind?
> ...



Ein wahres Wort

Was da bei manchen "geschummelt" wird...


----------



## rappelkiste (4. Januar 2012)

Genau...
Nur mal so als Vergleich - das hilft manchmal bei der Einschätzung

Mein 301 Rahmen in M , der ja schon als sehr leicht einzustufen ist, wiegt in der gleichen Konfiguration ~ 100gr. weniger


----------



## agnes (4. Januar 2012)

Finde das Gewichte im AM völlig ok sind. Soll ja auch halten.


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Januar 2012)

Mein olles 2006er X-Control 130, also der Vorgänger des Zesty, wiegt in *Gr. L* auch etwa 3kg. Da hätte ich von dem Carbon gedopten Hightech Teil etwas mehr erwartet. 
Wieder die Frage: wieviel hat der Rahmen mit Aluheck?


----------



## c4sper (6. Januar 2012)

agnes schrieb:


> Finde das Gewichte im AM völlig ok sind. Soll ja auch halten.


So schaut's aus! Was das 2012er Alu wiegt = kA. Muss ich jetzt nicht unbedingt haben, das ganze Teil auseinanderzubauen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. Januar 2012)

Mal eben gegoogelt: Das Carbonheck soll 100gr sparen, muss man also nicht unbedingt haben. 
Der komplette Carbonrahmen erleichtert das Radl um etwa 500gr. (Sacht google)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (7. Januar 2012)

Mir ist Haltbarkeit und Wartungsfreundlichkeit wichtiger als geringes Gewicht. Muss aber jeder selbst wissen.

So ne Carbonwaffe würde sich bei XC/Marathon sicher gut machen, aber ich bin bei meinen AM-Touren doch nicht unter Zeitdruck


----------



## en_masse (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Zesty Freunde,

Ich fahre seit 2008 mein Zesty 514 aus demselben Baujahr.
Im letzten jahr stand mein Bike quasi nur in der Garage da ich mir ein froggy geholt habe und damit viel in den Alpen unterwegs war.

Nun wohne ich wieder im flacheren und würde gerne mein Zesty reaktivieren.

Hierzu hätte ich aber gerne eine steifere Gabel.

Hierzu spiele ich momentan mit dem Gedanken mir eine 160/130er dual air Lyrik zu holen. Als alternative dazu eine bos deville mit 160mm und spanngurt.

da diese gabeln ja schon eine recht lineare Kennlinie haben, sollte ich wohl auch gleich den Hinterbau anpassen.

Habt ihr mir hier geeignete Vorschläge für einen im Zesty gut funktionierenden, recht linearen Luft Dämpfer?

Was haltet ihr allgemein von der Idee das Zesty als light enduro aufzubauen?


----------



## lugggas (12. Januar 2012)

Das mit dem Spanngurt lass mal sein. Die Deville gibts ja auch in 140 mm.
Ich fahr eine Revelation mit 20 mm Steckachse, mir reicht die Steifigkeit. Und ich nehme das Ding doch schon etwas ran 

Du bräuchtest dann einen Dämpfer mit großer Luftkammer. Ich bin ja den Monarch mit der großen Luftkammer gefahren. Fährt sich allerdings deutlich besser, nachdem is sie verkleinert habe. Würd also einfach eine normal große nehmen. Der Rahmen an sich ist ja nicht super progressiv.


----------



## en_masse (12. Januar 2012)

Danke für Dein Feedback,

Du meinst kleine Luftkammer, oder?

Wollte nur gleich die Investition dazu nutzen mein Zesty etwas mehr in Richtung Enduro zu schieben, denn in dem Bereich wird es wohl in Zukunft bewegt werden.

Auf Seite 58ff habe ich schon gelesen, dass dies schon einige User gemacht haben.

Gibt es da schon etwas mehr Langzeiterfahrung?

Welcher Dämpfer, welcher tune?


----------



## lugggas (12. Januar 2012)

Ich will mein Zesty auch etwas in Richtung Enduro aufbauen, mal schauen.

Ich fahr im Moment den C-Tune. Ist aber eigentlich zu heftig fürs Zesty. Werd demnächst mal dünneres Öl für die Lowspeed Dämpfung reinkippen und die shimstacks etwas ändern.
Was bei mir auch viel gebracht hat: Luftkammer gut schmieren. Habe sehr hochwertiges Öl-/ Fettgemisch verwendet. Fühlt sich gleich ganz anders an.


----------



## en_masse (12. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich alles was ich bisher gelesen habe richtig verstanden habe, dann bräuchte ich doch laut http://www.bike24.net/data/2146.pdf einen a oder b tune??

Weiß leider nicht wieviel Hub der eingebaute Fox Dämpfer hat und mein Rad steht gerade ein paar 100km weg von hier.

Gibt Ihn wohl in 50 oder 57. also komme ich für das Leverage Ratio auf was zwischen 2,45 und 2,8

Da der Rahmen wohl progressiv ist muss ich bei rising rate nachschauen.

Dort liege ich also im Bereich B - Tune.

Oder habe ich das was falsch verstanden?


----------



## lugggas (12. Januar 2012)

B tune sollte schon passen. sind beim zesty 57 mm hub


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Januar 2012)

en_masse schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Zesty Freunde,
> 
> Ich fahre seit 2008 mein Zesty 514 aus demselben Baujahr.
> Im letzten jahr stand mein Bike quasi nur in der Garage da ich mir ein froggy geholt habe und damit viel in den Alpen unterwegs war.
> ...



Hatte in meinem Zesty auch eine Lyrik SA verbaut. Das hat super funktioniert.
War ein großes Plus bzgl. Steifigkeit.


----------



## en_masse (13. Januar 2012)

Hi  Dude,
Auf deine Antwort habe ich gehofft.hab gelesen dass du damals umgebaut hast.gab demnach also keine Probleme wegen der Einbau Höhe auch ohne Absenkung?

Was hältst du davon die 160er deville zu verbauen? Soll ja super gehen.
Was könntest du denn Dämpfer seitig empfehlen?

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. Januar 2012)

Ich fahr das Zesty mit einer Revalation Dual Air mit 20 mm Steckachse und einem Monarch Plus mit Tune Low.
In der Revalation habe ich eine CR-Conception Dämpfer Kartusche statt des Motion Controls verbaut. 
Des Zesty wiegt mit 2,4er RQ 13,7 kg und macht in dem Trim schon echt viel mit. 
Die Lyrik ist gleich ein halbes Kilo schwerer als die Revalation. 

Seitdem das Zesty so aufgebaut ist steht das Froggy nur noch als reines Spass Bike für Park und Shuttle Touren in der Garage. Die DH- Vorteile der Froggys sind im "normlen" Gelände nicht mehr so gross, als das es sich lohnt den Bock da selber hoch zu quälen. 

Zur BOS: Sicher eine gute Gabel. Nur wann ist die lieferbar? Tapered ist ja hin und wieder mal verfügbar. Aber 1 1/8?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich schlachte mein Zesty 714 von 2011. Es wird alles verkauft bis auf den Rahmen. Also wer ein paar Teile braucht soll bitte Bescheid sagen. Das komplette Bike hat nach einer Saison gerade mal 600km runter...gegenüber der Serie sind jedoch XT-Shifter und Nobby Nic EVO 2.25 verbaut.

Da das Bike 2012 eh nur rumstehen würde gebe ich alles ab und bau mir den Rahmen irgendwann evtl. wieder auf.

Gruß Christian


----------



## agnes (13. Januar 2012)

vielleicht kann man sich ja beim rahmenpreis noch einig werden. 
wenn du ihn doch noch verkaufen möchtest, dann schick mir einfach mal deine vorstellung.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (13. Januar 2012)

So Leute,

nach all den Jahren des frommen Wünschens/überwiegend stummen Mitlesens des Forums war es heute soweit: 

Ich habe ein 2012er Zesty 314 in XL beim nächstgelegenen Händler bestellt. 

Vorab-Modifikationen: 
> XT-Bremsen
> Reverb. 
> Licht vorn ([ame="http://www.amazon.de/Trelock-LED-Frontscheinwerfer-Control-schwarz-8002095/dp/B004GCNAV4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326477318&sr=8-1"]Klick[/ame])
> Evtl. noch ne 160er VAN, aber wohl eher nicht. 

Liefertermin: Letzte März-Woche.


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Januar 2012)

en_masse schrieb:


> Hi  Dude,
> Auf deine Antwort habe ich gehofft.hab gelesen dass du damals umgebaut hast.gab demnach also keine Probleme wegen der Einbau Höhe auch ohne Absenkung?
> 
> Was hältst du davon die 160er deville zu verbauen? Soll ja super gehen.
> ...



Das Plus an Höhe stört nicht. Verschiebt die Geo etwa so wie sie beim Spicy ist. Fährt sich auch fast genauso. Der Hinterbau kommt locker mit.
Absenkung hatte ich nie vermisst. 
Zur deville kann ich wenig sagen.. hab noch nie eine gefahren. Schätze, dass die schon gut funktioniert. Hast halt bei Reperaturen mehr Stress als bei Rock Shox.
Fand als Dämpfer den Fox mit großer Großer Luftkammer (HV) ganz gut oder Monarch oder Monarch plus.
Den Monarch plus hatte ich im Spicy getestet. War begeistert. lapierre sollte den Werksmässig verbauen


----------



## en_masse (14. Januar 2012)

@The_HITfutju123l:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, nach langjährigen Probefahrten nun das richtige Bike gekauft ;-) 


@all:

Danke für Euer Feedback. Die Verfügbarkeit und der Punkt mit dem Service haben mich nun dazu gebracht von der Deville Idee abzurücken.

Habe mich nun nach einiger Recherche ziemlich auf die Lyrik eingeschossen.

*Federgabel:*

Nun bleibt die Frage Single Air oder Dual Air?
170mm (2180g) 160mm (2250g) 

Weder bei meiner VAN im Froggy noch bei meiner Float im Zesty vermisse ich die Absenkfunktion, aber ich weiß nicht wie das jetzt mit der veränderten Geo bei der 170mm Lyrik sein könnte. Sollte ja auch keinen großen Unterschied mehr zur 160er Variante machen. Wenn die Geo laut dem Dude dann so ist wie beim Spicy bin ich happy.

Die Talas im Vergleich zur Float fährt sich imho ja richtig Kacke, daher habe ich Angst, dass das bei der LYrik auch so sein könnte.

Hat jemand von Euch schonmal die Gabeln im Vergleich erfahren können? 

*Dämpfer:*

Über den Monarch Plus bin ich auch schon gestolpert.  Freut mich natürlich sehr zu hören, dass der sich so gut fährt. Passt dann denke ich auch von der Dimensionierung ganz gut zur Lyrik.

Dieser sollte ja ins Zesty passen, oder? 200 x 57 - High Volume

Nun stellt sich nur noch die Frage nach dem richtigen Tune:

Laut Luggas ist der high tune ja auf jeden Fall mal raus.
Nun bleibt die Frage ob middle oder low

@ Freizeit-Biker: Wie zufrieden bist Du mit der Wahl deines low Dämpfers

@ Dude: Was würdest Du denn empfehlen?

Evtl. kann Papa M ja auch nen Tipp geben?

Könnt Ihr mir bitte helfen die richtigen Buchsen zu wählen:

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...sen-fuer-Federbeine-10mm-Monarch--Vivid-.html


Gibt es sonst noch was was ich zum Umbau benötige:
- Neue Kralle ?
- ...?

Besten Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## lugggas (14. Januar 2012)

Also eine 170er Lyrik würde ich nicht fahren. Die Luftgabeln lassen sich ja ganz gut traveln. Ich fahre momentan eine 150er Revelation und mehr Einbauhöhe möchte ich nicht fahren. Natürlich wäre ich um einen noch flacheren Lenkwinkel dankbar, aber für mich wird sonst der Sitzwinkel zu flach (man muss dann imho von zu weit hinten treten) und das Tretlager ist ja bis 2011 auch noch recht hoch, das macht eine längere Gabel nicht gerade besser.
Der C-Tune ist jetzt nicht vollkommen raus. Bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten und groberer Gangart macht sich das schon ganz gut. Nur bei normalem Tempo werden kleine Schläge nicht zu gut aufgenommen. Ich versuche jetzt eben mal, durch den Umbau beides unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Mal schauen, wie ich zeitlich dazu komme.
Absenkfunktion brauchst du wohl echt keine. Ich vermiss die auch wirklich nie. 
Buchsen brauchst du 19 bzw 25,4 mm mit einer 6er Bohrung. 

Bei einer neuen Gabel braucht man meistens auch eine neue Kralle


----------



## en_masse (14. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Info, dann habe ich hier wohl die passenden gefunden:

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...mm-Monarch---Vivid---Ario--Modell-2010--.html

Ja, mit der Kralle war ich mir nicht sicher. Habe noch nie eine einzelne Gabel gekauft und wusste nicht ob die da evtl gleich dabei ist. Jetzt weiß ichs ;-)


----------



## hergie (14. Januar 2012)

en_masse schrieb:


> @The_HITfutju123l:
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, nach langjährigen Probefahrten nun das richtige Bike gekauft ;-)
> 
> ...



Hey, 

ich fahre die Lyrik Soloair in meinem Nichtlapierre Bike. 
Kann gegen die Gabel nichts negatives sagen, das Ansprechverhalten ist erste Sahne und die Gabel tut genau das was sie soll, funktionieren. In meinem anderen Bike (Noton) vermisse ich die Absenkfunktion gar nicht. Bei meinem Zesty ist es genauso. Von der Duail Air würde ich abraten. ich kenne ziemlich viele die nur Probleme mit der Gabel haben. Meist geht die Dual Air Geschichte kaputt und/oder die Gabel sackt langsam ein wenn man "normal" fährt. Die Betroffenen fahren aber alle die "älteren" Modelle vor 2012. Wie die neuen Gabeln sind kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. 

Grüße


----------



## lugggas (14. Januar 2012)

ihr redet jetzt doch von dual position air, nicht dual air, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Januar 2012)

@*en_masse: *Ich hab erst das Froggy auf den Vivid Air umgerüstet. Da ich bei dem sehr schnell von Tune M auf Tune L (nur Druckstufe) hab umbauen lassen, habe ich den Monarch sofort im Tune Low genommen. (Zugstufe ist aber weiter M).
Ich komme hervorragend damit zurecht. Allerdings benutze ich das Bike nicht zum grobem Ballern. Ich fahre bevorzugt technisch schwierige Trails. Da gehts meistens etwas langsamer zur vorwärts.

Vor dem Monarch hatte ich kurz einen DT- Dämpfer drin. Der war aber zu wenig gedämft.


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. Januar 2012)

Zum Thema Gabel Dual Air oder Solo Air.
Die Lyrik gibt es nur als Solo Air. Hat aber dennoch zwei Luftkammern die sich über ein shimgesteuertes Ventil gegenseitig beeinflussen. Das funktioniert seht gut.
Die Dual Position ist ansenkbar. Finde das Federverhalten aber nicht so "Coillike" im Vergleich zur SAir.
Dämpfertune Compression entweder L oder M. Das ist Geschmackssache und etwas vom Körpergewicht abhängig. Ab 90 kg auf jeden Fall M.
Rebound ist eh immer M.


----------



## kittyhawk (14. Januar 2012)

Bringen (euch) neue Gabel und Dämpfer so einen großen Vorteil? Billig ist das ganze ja nicht.
Ich persönlich bin zufrieden mit der Fox Float - allerdings kann ich nur schwer einschätzen wie sich eine andere Gabel in dem Bike auswirken würde.


----------



## lugggas (15. Januar 2012)

tja, man ist eben so lange mit etwas zufrieden, bis man was (deutlich) besser ausprobiert hat


----------



## en_masse (15. Januar 2012)

@kittyhawk:
Da hast du absolut Recht. Ist leider wirklich keine günstige Angelegenheit. Überlege da auch schon eine ganze Weile hin und her.
Bin immer super mit meinem Zesty zurecht gekommen. Kam aus dem Marathon Bereich und war begeistert. Über die letzten Jahre hat sich mein Einsatzgebiet aber mehr Richtung Freeride Touren verschoben. Daher habe ich mir ein Froggy (mit Coil-Fahrwerk) aufgebaut und seitdem weiß ich, wie geil ein Fahrwerk funktionieren kann und wieviel Sicherheit  vermittelt.

Hin und wieder war ich dann mal wieder mit dem Zesty fahren und seitdem stört mich die flache Kennlinie (und starke Endprogression) der Fahrwerkskomponenten gewaltig. Würde ich noch mehr im Bereich Waldautobahn unterwegs sein, würde ich dies aber wahrscheinlich sogar eher zu schätzen wissen!

Ist also wirklich eine Frage des Einsatzgebietes.

Ich hätte einfach gerne ein leichtes Enduro. Nun ist die Frage: Zahle ich 3500 Euronen für ein Neues der stecke ich Drittel davon in mein geliebtes Zesty. Da von dem Rahmen absolut überzeugt bin und ich sehr gerne selbst schraube hat sich die Frage für mich geklärt ;-)

@All:
Wird also wohl die Lyrik SA werden. Erstmal mit 170mm probefahren und dann kann ja immer noch nach Bedarf getravelt werden  

Mal noch eine Frage zu den Tunes. Sie geben ja die voreingestellte Druckstufe an, daher heißt dies ja quasi praktisch für mich, dass ich mit nem M Tune höher im Federweg stehe als ich es mit einem L Tune tun würde, oder?

Da ich aber an dem Monarch plus die Druckstufe noch separat einstellen kann, würde es doch mehr Sinn machen einen Dämpfer mit wenig Druckstufe (Tune L) nehmen und diesen dann bei Bedarf mit dem Rädchen etwas mehr zu dämpfen, oder hat ein höherer Tune auch bei quasistatischer Belastung eine steilere Kennlinie?


----------



## lugggas (15. Januar 2012)

Die tunes beziehen sich ja nur auf die highspeed druckstufe bzw den shimstack. das rädchen verstellt aber doch bestimmt die lsc? hat also nicht wirklich was miteinander zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r3maIns (18. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,

was habt ihr denn gegen die Trinkflaschenproblematik getan? Einfach einen Halter irgendwo mit Kabelbinder dran? Gibt es Satteltaschen in die Trinkflaschen reinpassen?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. Januar 2012)

Trinkrucksack. Bei artgerecher Haltung kommst du mit dem Einsammeln abgeworferner Trinkflaschen eh nicht hinterher.


----------



## FLY2N8 (19. Januar 2012)

X


----------



## Schwobenflyer (19. Januar 2012)

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen was ist zu tun?
An meinem Zesty sieht es am Oberrohr vorne aus als ob das Alu blüht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Es ist weiß und wird langsam immer mehr. Oxidiert an der stelle das Alu? Was ist jetzt zu tun? Garantie?
Ich war noch nicht beim Händler damit wollte erst mal hier fragen.
Für eure Hilfe wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Gekauft habe ich das Zesty 05/2010.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. Januar 2012)

Der 314er Rahmen ist Alu Raw. Wenn da etwas scheuert, dann wird die normale Oxid Schicht des Alus abgetragen. Das Alu bildet eine neue Oxi Schicht. Je nach Umwelteinflüssen kann die auch weiss werden. 
Bei meinem Rahmen ist das hinten am Oberrohr. Da scheuert die Leitung der Reverb am Rahmen.
Ich hab die Stelle ein bisschen bei poliert und dann mit transparenter Lackschutzfolie abgeklebt.

Ich glaube nicht, dass das ein Reklamationsgrund ist. Das wird warscheinlich unter "normalen Gebrauchsspuren" laufen. So wie Kratzer oder Scheuerstellen bei lackierten Rahmen. 
Sonst frag mal deinen Händler. Wenn der was anders sagt, dann würde mich das auch interessieren.


----------



## 6TiWon (19. Januar 2012)

hallo flyer, da hat beim absteigen deine hose gescheuert bzw. der kabelbinder mit dreck das oberrohr den klarlack abgetragen. bleibt dir nix übrig, wie die stelle evtl. mit silberlack ein bisschen auszubessern. vorher, wie freizeit-biker schon gesagt, kurz mit polierpaste(aber zart und nicht zu grossflächig) drüber und abschliessend ein paar "tupfer" klarlack drüber(oder auch folie). kein grund zur sorge...


----------



## RealNBK (19. Januar 2012)

Ich gehe davon aus dass dieses Raw-Design mit klarlack überzogen ist damit es nicht richtig "raw" wird. Was du siehst ist erstmal der gebrochene blinde Klarlack. Sieht halt etwas anders aus als bei einem bunten Lackschaden. Selbst wenn es schon das alu ist was blüht brauchst du dir keine sorgen machen. Du fährst ja nicht in konzentrierter Salzsäure rum. Da gibts also keine fortschreitende korrosion. klarer Nagellack hilft wenn du die stelle etwas abgeschliffen hast.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (25. Januar 2012)

Falls es wen interessiert:

Mich hat heute mein Händler angerufen, dass mein 2012er Zesty (größte Größe) 314 schon heute angekommen ist, satte 2 Monate früher als erwartet.

Nur blöd das ich jetzt trotzdem noch die Zeit abwarten muss (geld) *g*
Da kommt schonmal was eher und dann... - toll 


Naja, tröste ich mich halt mit dem Gedanken, dass zZ eh noch Salz auf den Straßen liegt, womit ich das neue Radl ungern gleich am ersten tag konfrontieren würde wollen


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Januar 2012)

Das 314 scheint der absolute Knaller zu werden. Erst Januar und schon bei LP ausverkauft. Kommen auch keine mehr rein. Wenn ihr also bei eurem Händler eins seht, sofort zugreifen. Die paar, die wir noch bekommen werden auch nicht lange halten.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (25. Januar 2012)

Also hatte der Händler doch Recht, mit nur noch 3 Stück auf Lager?! Unglaublich 

Innerhalb von wievielen Monaten war die 2012er Kollektion denn damit ausverkauft - innerhalb von 3 Monaten? Krass... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Januar 2012)

Ich an seiner Stelle hätte die alle genommen. Hab nur noch 5 bekommen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. Januar 2012)

Na gottseidank gibts ja noch Hersteller, welche sich nicht durch künstliche Verknappung ihrer Produkte profilieren müssen.  Großes Kino Lapierre.


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Januar 2012)

Unsinn. Die haben das neu überarbeitete 314 deutlich besser ausgestattet als 2011 und mal eben fast 10% günstiger angeboten. Da kommen andere Hersteller auf dem Niveau nicht hinterher, hauen vielleicht auch noch was das Design angeht daneben und schon sind die Dinger weg. Abgesehen davon sind die Deutschen Händler selber schuld. Die Franzosen, Spanier, etc bestellen deutlich früher ihre Räder.


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. Januar 2012)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Unsinn. Die haben das neu überarbeitete 314 deutlich besser ausgestattet als 2011 und mal eben fast 10% günstiger angeboten. Da kommen andere Hersteller auf dem Niveau nicht hinterher, .




Sorry papa, aber als Endkunde sehe ich das dann doch etwas anders. Um wieviel % hatte LP die Preise 2011 angehoben? Ein Wunder an Ausstattung ist das 314 eher nicht- keine absenkbare Stütze, gewaltiger Preissprung zum 514. Schöner war das alte Modell in silber auch noch. 
Selbstverständlich will ich ein Rad in der Klasse probefahren, wenn die bereits jetzt knapp werden, wo habe ich dann im Frühjahr noch eine Chance??


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. Januar 2012)

Das 314 ist dieses Jahr echt der Knaller. Habe so die Befürchtung, dass wir davon zu wenige vorbestellt haben 
@ Waldschleicher... was laberscht du ??


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Januar 2012)

Die ganze Branche hat in dem Jahr 2011 ausnahmslos unter einer Preissteigerung gelitten und trotzdem haben LP das 314 nicht preislich verändert.
Können die anderen Firmen denn gut gegen ein 314 halten? Bisher hab ich mir ja nur die Riesen wie Specialized, Scott, etc angeschaut, aber da sieht das mitunter wirklich nicht so dolle aus. Und jetzt bitte kein Vergleich mit C*****, Y***** oder sowas. Wenn du nur Anbauteile haben möchtest, dann frag die doch mal, ob du die nicht ohne Rahmen bekommen kannst, dann ist wenigstens das Porto günstiger. Der Begriff "Teileträger" kommt nicht von irgendwoher.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Januar 2012)

Und zum Thema 514: Das ist ein Carbonrahmen. Klar ist das ein anderes Preisniveau.


----------



## 6TiWon (26. Januar 2012)

bei einem preis von 2,5 scheinen beim 314er kann man doch nicht mosern. und ja, wenn ich im frühjahr anfangen will, mir ein bike auszusuchen, wird`s bestimmt schwierig. müsste ja jeder händler alle modelle in allen grössen da haben. also dude, bau schon mal an...


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Januar 2012)

@ Dude: Ich hab schon angebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r3maIns (26. Januar 2012)

Jetzt sind die 2012er Modelle zwar billiger, aber wenn ich z.B. SLX-Umwerfer und HG62-Kasette lese, sind sie auch schlechter geworden im Vergleich zu 2011...oder?


----------



## ipuoL (26. Januar 2012)

boah ****, noch hab ich keine Kohle für ... also bekomm ich im Sommer eh kein Rad mehr der 2012er Serie ^^tolle Wurst  ...


----------



## schocos (26. Januar 2012)

Mein LP Händler spricht aus dem gleichen Rohr wie Papa Midnight und Bikedude, das 314 ist der Knaller und für 2012 ausverkauft. Das Bike ist eine geniale Grundlage für einen geilen Aufbau und gleich oder später umlackieren, tunen etc.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (26. Januar 2012)

r3maIns schrieb:


> Jetzt sind die 2012er Modelle zwar billiger, aber wenn ich z.B. SLX-Umwerfer und HG62-Kasette lese, sind sie auch schlechter geworden im Vergleich zu 2011...oder?



Das einzige Modell was mEn "verschlechtert" wurde ist das 514. Hier hat es LP mit einer anderen Gabel und eben einzelnen SLX-Anbauteilen anstatt XT möglich gemacht, für den Endpreis dennoch einen Full-Carbon-Frame zu bekommen. Der erste in dieser Preisklasse? Und ob SLX im Vergleich zu XT nun wirklich schlechter ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich spreche mal die Meinung der Anderen aus, "funktional wie XT, nur ein wenig schwerer".


@ipouL:
Wie wäre es mit Anzahlung? Ich habe nach Neujahr mein 314 angezahlt und werde es dann wahrscheinlich auch erst Ende März abholen/fahren können 



Btw wäre es echt mal interessant zu wissen, innerhalb wie vieler Monate die aktuelle 314er-Kollektion ausverkauft war. Bzw. wieviele 314re Modelle deutsche Händler überhaupt geordert haben . Leider ist das den Betreffenden nur immer schwer zu entlocken ^^


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. Januar 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> @ Waldschleicher... was laberscht du ??



Wir wollen doch bitte höflich bleiben! 

@Papa: Stimmt natürlich, das 514 hat den Carbonrahmen. Für Alufans fehlt mir da ein Modell zwischen 314 und 514... 
314 + gescheiter LRS + absenkbare Sattelstütze + Kleinzeug...


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. Januar 2012)

6TiWon schrieb:


> bei einem preis von 2,5 scheinen beim 314er kann man doch nicht mosern. und ja, wenn ich im frühjahr anfangen will, mir ein bike auszusuchen, wird`s bestimmt schwierig. müsste ja jeder händler alle modelle in allen grössen da haben. also dude, bau schon mal an...



Ist ja auch frech von mir, ein zweitausendfünfhunderteurobike vor dem Kauf testen zu wollen. Und leider ist das hier witterungstechnisch eben nicht viel früher möglich. 
Soweit ich mich erinnere, ist die Geo für 2012 geändert worden, also müsste es auch ein aktuelles Testrad sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipuoL (26. Januar 2012)

kennt wer nen shop wo das 514 lieferbar wäre oder 314? Welche Rahmenhöhe bräuchte ich mit 1,81 und knapp 80cm Schritthöhe


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (26. Januar 2012)

Im Dresdner Bike Point kannst mal nachfragen, da bekomme ich meins her


----------



## ipuoL (26. Januar 2012)

gut ich schau da mal ^^... Ellis meiner Freundin wohnen da und ich komm da auch aus der nähe, wenn man noch n bisschen nach Osten geht^^.. aber wohne arm halt im Ruhrgebiet und komm da eigentlich selten vorbei^^


----------



## ipuoL (26. Januar 2012)

Problem ist einfach auch, dass ich atm das Geld noch nicht habe^^


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (26. Januar 2012)

Wie gesagt: Einfach bisschen was anzahlen und eben 2 Monate später den Rest bezahlen. Die haben sich da auch nicht so. Wie bereits gesagt, muss ich mich somit auch noch bis Ende März gedulden.


----------



## altamann (27. Januar 2012)

ipuoL schrieb:


> kennt wer nen shop wo das 514 lieferbar wäre oder 314? Welche Rahmenhöhe bräuchte ich mit 1,81 und knapp 80cm Schritthöhe


 In deiner Größe hätte ich auch noch eins zum anbieten. Anderes Baujahr halt. Bikedude hat es zu letzt repariert.


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Januar 2012)

Hab ein 314 2012 in Gr.50 im Laden....


----------



## ipuoL (27. Januar 2012)

eigentlich wollte ich mir im Sommer nach der Bachelorarbeit ein 514 holen ... gibt es dafür schon einen voraussichtlichen Liefertermin der aktualisiert wurde Dude?


----------



## vitaminc (27. Januar 2012)

Ob es sich nun um künstliche Verknappung handelt oder um falsche Abschätzung seitens Hersteller, das weiss nur der Hersteller. Fakt ist, wenn ein Rad eines bestimmtes Typs bereits im Januar ausverkauft ist, dann hat der Hersteller einfach zu wenig produziert, außer es steckt pure Absicht dahinter ein Rad auf eine begrenzte Stückzahl zu limitieren (Stichwort: Sondermodel).

Alle Vergleiche mit anderen Herstellern sind schön & gut, fraglich aber wieviele Stückzahlen der jeweiligen Modelle bei denen produziert, verkauft etc. wurden. Es ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch egal. Lapierre kann man mit z.Bsp. Giant, Specialized und Trek sowieso nicht vergleichen, die haben sicher nen deutlich größeren Weltmarktanteil als Lapierre.

Die Zestys sind jedenfalls alles TOP-Räder und wenn ich dieses Jahr vor der Wahl zwischen den Zestys stünde, wäre es auch das 314 geworden. 
Grund: das 214 gefällt mir optisch nicht, das 514 finde ich für die Anbauteile nicht lohnenswert, und das 314 ist als Basis mit späterem Individualaufbau die goldene Mitte, da auch der Rahmen richtig gut aussieht. In 2009 war vielleicht noch das 514 der Topseller der Zesty-Reihe, ich denke dieses Jahr ist es aufjedenfall das 314, da auch der Preisbereich absolut dafür spricht, umso erstaunter bin ich, warum Lapierre nicht mehr davon produziert hat.


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Januar 2012)

ipuoL schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich mir im Sommer nach der Bachelorarbeit ein 514 holen ... gibt es dafür schon einen voraussichtlichen Liefertermin der aktualisiert wurde Dude?


 
Die 514er sind zwischen KW 5 und 11 lieferbar.
Würde mir sicherheitshalber zeitig eins sichern.... wer weiss viel lange es die noch gibt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipuoL (27. Januar 2012)

hm ... dann ist meine gesamte Planung für ein neues Fahrrad erstmal über dem Haufen. Als noch Student muss man halt langzeitig sparen und da kann man nicht mal schnell 5 Monate oder so eher kaufen  ... warte ich wohl auf das 2013er oder 2012er gegen Ende des Jahres die gebraucht weggehen...

Danke dir schonmal für deine Infos


----------



## tuubaduur (27. Januar 2012)

Mal an die Laperre/Zesty Profiumbauer.




Ich habe die XT von 3fach auf 2fach umgebaut, ist jetzt 36/26. Das 36KB passt mir hier ganz gut, aber die Kette schleift jetzt auf den beiden grossen Ritzel, ist ne 11-32 Kassette. Die Kette schleift am Umwerfer, den habe ich jetzt maximal hoch gesetzt. Was kann ich noch tun? ISt ein 2fach Umwerfer anders aufgebaut?

Danke!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Januar 2012)

Ja, der SLX und der XTR 2-Fach Umwerfer sind am inneren Leitblech anders geformt. 
Bei den 3-fach ist für das mittlere Kettenblatt eine Ausbuchtung vorgesehen, damit man hinten auf die grösseren Ritzel kommt. 
Bei 36 (ich hab 38) läuft die Kette nicht mehr in der Ausbuchtung sondern schon oben drüber. 
a) das Hochschalten funtioniert hakelig weil die Kette von unten aus der Ausbuchtung heraus gegen den Vorsprung drückt.
b) es ist ohne Rohrzange und mechanische Nacharbeit nicht schleiffrei hin zu bekommen. 

Mit dem SLX 2-fach geht das viel besser. Aus der XT Gruppe gibt es , soviel ich weiss keinen richtigen 2-fach Umwerfer. 

Noch ein Tip: ich hab bei der Verschraubung des Umwerfers vorne eine Unterleg- Scheibe eingepasst (muss man passend feilen, damit sie in die Aussparung am Umwerfer passt)
Dadurch kommt der Umwerfer vorn weiter nach Aussen und drückt die Kette besser hoch. 

!!Beim Einstellen auch unten auf die Verbindung des äusseren und inneren Leitblechs achten. unter Umständen kommt das sehr nah an die Zähne des grossen Kettenblatts. Wenn das während des normalen Tretens an einem Zahn hängen bleibt, dann reisst es den ganzen Umwerfer ab.


----------



## en_masse (28. Januar 2012)

Kurze frage: kann ich meine alten Fox Buchsen theoretisch am  neuen Monarch einpressen. Habe schon etwas im Forum gelesen und es sollte wohl funktioniere, aber man braucht schon etwas Kraft zum einpressen und ich will den Monarch nicht gleich kaputt machen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. Januar 2012)

Da sind bei Fox und bei RS 1/2'' Gleitlger drin. Die Buchsen sind gleich.


----------



## tuubaduur (28. Januar 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Ja, der SLX und der XTR 2-Fach Umwerfer sind am inneren Leitblech anders geformt.
> ... den ganzen Umwerfer ab.



Danke!


----------



## youngster91 (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Bei uns stehen noch einige Lapierre Fully's von der 2011'er Saison.

Bei Interesse bitte melden.

Danke


----------



## en_masse (30. Januar 2012)

Danke für eure Hilfe und Beratung! am We habe ich viel zeit im Keller verbracht und anbei ist das Ergebnis ;-) 

Erste runde lief saugeil damit.leider bisher nur gemütlich gefahren.die neue Xt bremse ist ne Wucht.warte nun nur noch auf meine 203 er Bremsscheibe


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (31. Januar 2012)

en_masse schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe und Beratung! am We habe ich viel zeit im Keller verbracht und anbei ist das Ergebnis ;-) Anhang anzeigen 223884
> Erste runde lief saugeil damit.leider bisher nur gemütlich gefahren.die neue Xt bremse ist ne Wucht.warte nun nur noch auf meine 203 er Bremsscheibe



XT- oder XT Trail-Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## en_masse (31. Januar 2012)

Gibt es den unterschied nicht nur bei der Xtr?


----------



## kittyhawk (31. Januar 2012)

en_masse schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe und Beratung! am We habe ich viel zeit im Keller verbracht und anbei ist das Ergebnis ;-) Anhang anzeigen 223884
> Erste runde lief saugeil damit.leider bisher nur gemütlich gefahren.die neue Xt bremse ist ne Wucht.warte nun nur noch auf meine 203 er Bremsscheibe



Das 08er 514 hat mmn eine der schönste Farbgebung bei den Zestys.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. Januar 2012)

en_masse schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe und Beratung! am We habe ich viel zeit im Keller verbracht und anbei ist das Ergebnis ;-) Anhang anzeigen 223884
> Erste runde lief saugeil damit.leider bisher nur gemütlich gefahren.die neue Xt bremse ist ne Wucht.warte nun nur noch auf meine 203 er Bremsscheibe


 Kannst du uns das Foto noch mal in Grösser, oder etwas besserer Auflösung präsentieren?
Der weisse Monarch macht sich echt gut in dem Rahmen. 

Mich würde dann auch dein Endruck vom Monarch sehr interessieren.
Bleibt der jetzt bai <0 °C dicht? Meiner bleibt bis 0 °C dicht, darunter verliert er ca. 20 Psi in 3 Stunden.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (31. Januar 2012)

en_masse schrieb:


> Gibt es den unterschied nicht nur bei der Xtr?



Ah, sorry - XTR Trail XD

Naja, war wohl schon im Halbschlaf 

Also kann man davon ausgehen, dass es eine "normale" XT-Bremse ist? Kannst du vl. bisschen mehr über deine Eindrücke berichten? Hab die nämlich auch an meinem baldigen Radl


----------



## en_masse (3. Februar 2012)

Gibt wohl doch 2 XT Varianten:

BL-T785: XC Variante
BR-M785: Trail Variante (anderer Griff mit Druckpunktverstellung & Passivkühlkörper an den Belägen)

Ich habe mir versehentlich die XC Variante bestellt und mich beim Probefahren über den langenBremshebel gewundert. Habe sie aber als 1 Finger Bremse montiert und das Teil beißt sowas von gut zu, ist echt unglaublich.
Habe vorne 203mm und ziehe 1a Stoppies. Wirklich super zu dosieren, geiler Druckpunkt, geile Bremskraft. Würde mich jetzt nur mal im direkten Vergleich die "Trail" Variante interessieren.

Der Monarch fährt sich im low tune saugeil. Spricht bereits super an und sackt wirklich deutlich weniger weg als der verbaute Fox. Die Druckstufenverstellung funktioniert spürbar und ist für kurze Sprints sicher praktisch. Allgemein fahre ich aber immer gerne ein recht aktives Fahrwerk. Bin das bequeme Sofa Feeling von meinem Froggy gewohnt ;-)

Schnelle Trails hatte ich bisher allerdings noch keine.

Heute noch schnell ne Stunde pressen gewesen. Bike aus der Garage geholt => etwas mehr Sag als beim Abstellen vor ner Woche. Dachte mir mal nichts dabei da ich den Dämpfer warm eingestellt hatte und die Umgebungstemp auch höher war.

Auf den ersten km Straße auch noch nichts verdächtiges gemerkt, dann ein paar Treppen runter und danach war der Sag nochmal um einiges tiefer.

So eine ********! Habe dann heimlich von meinem Stahlfeder Frosch geträumt und bin auf der Waldautobahn heimgetreten.


Hattest Du Deinen schon eingeschickt? Wohin muss ich den denn schicken, zum Store (BMO) oder besser gleich zu Sportimport?

Quali auch nicht gut, aber immerhin größer:


----------



## lugggas (3. Februar 2012)

mein monarch hat auch etwas luft verloren.
hab dann nochmal die dichtungen der luftkammer ordentlich nachgefettet, jetzt ist er eigentlich dicht.

btw- krasse sattelstellung! ich schieb meinen extra so weit vor wie es nur geht. du musst aber einen sau langen rücken haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_HITfutju123 (3. Februar 2012)

Danke für das gute Round-Up über die XT-Bremsen 

Zur Sache:

> XT
> XT-Trail
> XTR-Trail


Im Zuge meiner Recherchen hat sich ergeben, dass die XTR-Trail von vielen auf eine Stufe mit der Saint gesetzt wird (leistungsmäßig, Standfestigkeit etc.), bei geringerem Gewicht. Hier im Forum wird die XT-Trail von der Bremsleistung auch fast auf das XTR-Trail-Niveau gehievt 

Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage, inwieweit es da einen Unterschied zwischen der normalen XT und der XT-Trail gibt.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (3. Februar 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was beim aktuellen 314er hinten für eine X-King-Version verbaut ist (Supersonic/Protection/Race)?

Auf der Homepage steht hinter der Bezeichnung nur das Kürzel "TS".


Und wenn wir schon dabei sind:
Ist bei den "kleineren" Zestys (<514) ein Dämpfer mit einer kleineren Luftkammer verbaut, als bei den "größeren" Zestys (>514)? Auf Seite 39 dieses Freds kam diese Thematik zur Sprache.

Wenn man auf die HP schaut, treten in der Tat zwei unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen hervor:

514: FOX Float RP2 HV 200 for OST+®

314: FOX Float RP2 200x57 for OST+®

Wobei die Maße ja eigentlich die Einbaulänge beschreiben sollten oder?! Doch was ist dann mit HV gemeint?
Fragen über Fragen ^^


----------



## en_masse (4. Februar 2012)

Ja, der stand doch etwas weit hinten. Ist nicht der Sattel den ich eigentlich fahre und hatte ihn kurz zum bremsen testen montiert. Jetzt ist ein specialized drauf und weiter vorn ;-)  hab aber auch nen kürzeren Vorbau mit 50mm dran.

kann man die schmieren ohne was zu öffnen oder muss man da richtig ran?


----------



## RealNBK (4. Februar 2012)

HV = High Volume. Ist meiner meinung nach nicht notwenig, wenn du zumindest die Plattform verstellen kannst.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Februar 2012)

@en_masse: Ich habe meinen Monarch noch nicht eingeschickt. Den hatte ich geöffnet (nur die Luftkammer), neu gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut. Bis 0°C blieb der Druck konstant. Jetzt bei den starken Minusgraden geht aber auch wieder mächtig Druck verloren. bei -6°C am Mittwoch Abend waren es in 1,5 Stunden 40psi. 

Ich werde heute  versuchen mit dem Froggy (Vivid Air) und dem Zesty eine Runde zu drehen. Wenn beide Dämpfer Luft verlieren, dann bekommt mein Händler beide auf den Tisch und soll sich drum kümmern. 

Immer dieser Ärger mit den Federelementen. man ist ja wirklich balde gezwungen jeweils ein Tausch-Element liegen zu haben.

Deine Bremsleitung verlegst du aber noch innen am Tauchrohr der Gabel entlang, oder? So wie jetzt besteht die Gefahr, dass du dir die Leitung an einem Ast/Felsen o.ä. irgendwann abreisst.


----------



## lugggas (4. Februar 2012)

HV steht wie erwähnt für High Volume. Den fahre ich ja auch, aber nur mit verkleinerter Luftkammer. Fährt sich für mich einfach deutlich besser. HV also nur, weil ich ihn günstig bekommen hab.
Fetten der Dichtungen hatte bei mir ja, wie schon oben erwähnt, etwas besserung gebracht.

@ RealNBK: Ich versteh deinen Bezug von HV zur Plattform nicht. Was meinst du damit?

Mein Monarch verliert auch etwas Luft, aber wenigstens kommt nichts ins Dämpfungsöl, so wie das letztes Jahr bei meinem Fox ständig war. der war in 8 wochen dreimal beim service.

Ich würd ja evtl sogar mal einen Stahldämpfer probieren, aber dann wäre mir das Ding wohl wieder zu wenig progressiv.

Vielleicht steige ich nach der Saison sogar aufs 2012 Modell um, die Änderungen kommen mir schon sehr entgegen.
Dann würd ich aber das Zesty nehmen und zu einem Spicy umbauen, da imho das P/L-Verhältnis beim 214 deutlich besser ist als beim 316...das ich auch estmal komplett strippen würde.


----------



## RealNBK (4. Februar 2012)

lugggas schrieb:


> @ RealNBK: Ich versteh deinen Bezug von HV zur Plattform nicht. Was meinst du damit?


War spät gestern... Ich meinte nur, dass es  meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn macht mehr geld für den HV auszugeben. Letztes jahr bekam man im 314 aber keine verstellbare pattform. Deswegen hatte ich mich u.a. für das 514 entschieden. Leider stellte sich die große Luftkammer als unnötig da.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (4. Februar 2012)

Aha. Also ist es in der Tat so, dass die <514-Zestys über eine kleinere Luftkammer im Dämpfer verfügen.

Da bin ich echt mal gespannt, da ich vorher nur ein 2008/09er 514 Zesty (ausführlich probe-)gefahren bin, ob ich da ein subjektiv positiiveres/negativeres Gefühl bekomme (314 2012 geordert).

Auf jedenfall danke ich euch für die Erklärung Jungs


----------



## swabian (4. Februar 2012)

lugggas schrieb:


> Ich würd ja evtl sogar mal einen Stahldämpfer probieren, aber dann wäre mir das Ding wohl wieder zu wenig progressiv.
> 
> Vielleicht steige ich nach der Saison sogar aufs 2012 Modell um, die Änderungen kommen mir schon sehr entgegen.
> Dann würd ich aber das Zesty nehmen und zu einem Spicy umbauen, da imho das P/L-Verhältnis beim 214 deutlich besser ist als beim 316...das ich auch estmal komplett strippen würde.



Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast einen Stahlfederdämpfer zu probieren dann tu es mal!!!
Ich fahre zur Zeit einen Stahlfederdämpfer zur Probe und ich muß sagen es ist der beste Dämpfer für diese Kinematik (habe mir ein Rocco zurechtgebaut) absolute Sahne, saugt jedes Steinchen weg wie ein richtig erwachsenes Rad!!!
Rein vom Ratio her ist dieser Hinterbau eigentlich auf Stahlfederdämpfer ausgelegt (schau mal auf linkage design vom Verlauf der Kurven her bestätigt dies auch absolut mein Arschgefühl), ein Stahlfederdämpfer ist eigentlich auch progressiver einzustellen als ein herkömmlicher Luftdämpfer
(sieht man auch an den Übersetzungsverhältnissen z.B. LV 601 wie gemacht für Luftdämpfer)!

Einzig das Mehrgewicht von knapp 300 Gramm, das ist auch der Grund warum ich ihn wieder ausbaue!


----------



## lugggas (4. Februar 2012)

ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen. was ist denn deiner meinung nach an dem verlauf passend für nen stahlfederdämpfer? für mich ist die kurve auf luftdämpfer ausgelegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (4. Februar 2012)

schau Dir mal eine Kurve vom LV 601 an, dann siehst Du den Unterschied,
von den Nicolai Helius FR (stahl) im Vergleich zum Helius AM (Luft)!
Das Zesty beginnt bei ca. 2,5, geht bei 60mm auf ca. 2,66 und endet bei ca. 145mm wieder bei 2,45 (Kraft/Wegediagramm als Vereinfachung), ein LV601
bei über 3,3 und endet irgendwo bei 1,8-1,9 ein recht progressiver Verlauf und total ungeeignet für Stahldämpfer aber wie geschnitten für Luftdämpfer!
Das Zesty arbeitet dagegen sehr linear mit wenig Endprogression!
Dies erklärt auch das schlechte Ansprechverhalten und das eher Durchrauschen am Ende!
Das Luftdämpfer ein höheres Losbrechmoment als Stahlfederdämpfer haben brauchen sie um soft loszgehen auch dementsprechend hohe Übersetzungen, da sie weniger progressiv am Ende sind brauchen sie somit weniger Übersetzung (z.B. 1,9).
Wenn Du jetzt noch den Gradienten vergleichst (mit Luftdämpfer dann sieht man es deutlich)......ich möchte auch nicht seitenweise rumerklären, wenn Du es mal ausprobieren kannst dann siehst Du was ich meine und wie sich die Theorie in der Praxis bestätigt


----------



## lugggas (4. Februar 2012)

Warum is denn deiner Meinung nach ein progressiver Rahmen für Luftdämpfer wie geschaffen? Viele Rahmen, die auf Luftdämpfer konstruiert sind haben doch einen degressiven Verlauf am Schluss, um die Progression der Luftdämpfer im Vergleich zu der Stahlversion auszugleichen.

Das mit dem Ansprechen und Durchrauschen beschreibst du ja richtig. Aber mit einem Stahldämpfer wird dir das Teil zwar besser ansprechen, aber das Teil bietet eben weniger Progression als ein Luftdämpfer mit entsprechend kleiner Luftkammer


----------



## swabian (4. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob Du vielleicht eine falsche Information hast bezüglich der Dämpfer, wenn Du mal z.B. die Seite Linkagedesign besuchst kannst Du fast alle gängigen Typen von Kinematiken und deren Verlauf sehen, alle Achtung was Antonio da auf die Beine gestellt hat und wie er sich da reinkniet, er vertritt auch diesbezüglich meine Meinung, habe mal mit ihm gemailt weil er mir mal mein Frantik simuliert hat, ein sehr netter hilfsbereiter Kerl!
Übrigens ein Xenith XR welches ja von den Tests ziemlich verpönt wurde, funktioniert ebenfalls mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer um Welten besser, es hätte wahrscheinlich beim Test dann eine 10 bekommen (ein echter Stahlfederhinterbau)!
Eigentlich ist es mir ja egal, will Dich auch nicht irgendwie kritisieren, durch ganz simples ausprobieren habe ich ja diesbezüglich auch meine praktischen Erfahrungen gesammelt, Du auch?
Wollte Dir ja nur helfen und eigentlich sagen, daß der Hinterbau gut mit Stahlfederdämpfer funktioniert!


----------



## lugggas (4. Februar 2012)

welche meinung meinst du denn jetzt genau?
Ich verstehe nicht, wie du von Informationen über Dämpfer auf Kinematiken kommst. Ich kenne linkagedesign...aber da findet man doch nur die kinematiken der rahmen und keine kennlinien von luft- oder stahlfedern.
das progressive rahmen für luftfedern besser sind und lineare für stahlfedern? Ideal für eine Luftfeder wäre doch eine kinematik, die im mittleren bereich progressiv ist um ein durchsacken des dämpfers zu verhinderen und am schluss wieder etwas degressiv wird, um die übertriebene progression des dämpfers auszugleichen. oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## swabian (4. Februar 2012)

wahrscheinlich sind wir uns nicht klar was für uns progressiv und degressiv ist!
Ich gehe von den Kinematiken als Ausgangspunkt aus, ich habe es ja schon mit Beispielen geschildert (Liteville...)...denn die Kinematik kann ich nicht ändern, ich kann aber den Dämpfer darauf anpassen, also ging ich z.B. bei 
meinen Aussagen immer von der Kinematik aus Fallbeispiel für absoluten Luftdämpfehinterbau ist das Liteville 601 oder 901 ist enorm progressiv
Anfang über 3 endet bei unter 2 ist quasi um einen DHX 5 Air konstruiert worden....Zesty ziemlich linearer Verlauf dagegen (Beim LV funktioniert kein Stahldämpfer gut, da er den Federweg nicht voll ausnützt und in der Mitte viel zu hart ist, habe ich auch schon getestet, genauso wie mein Frantik, wäre ja Deiner Ansicht nach ja ideal), wir reden glaub aneinander vorbei
......lass uns einfach das Ganze vergessen, ich will hier nicht irgendwas Mißverstandenes lostreten, bitte ignoriere einfach meine Beiträge zu diesem Thema und fahre weiter mit dem RP 2, lasse den Versuch einen Stahldämpfer zu verbauen


----------



## lugggas (5. Februar 2012)

sorry, ich kann deinen ausführungen nicht ganz folgen.
für mich klingt das so, als würdest du davon ausgehen, dass eine stahlfeder progressiver ist als eine luftfeder...


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Februar 2012)

Ausverkaufte bikes: X-Control 310 in 41 cm und 46 cm, X-Flow 912 in 41 cm und 46 cm, Zesty 214, zesty 314, zesty 714 in 50cm, Zesty 914 in 46 cm, Spicy 516 in 46cm und 50 cm, Spicy 916 in 42 cm und 46 cm.
Ich möchte drauaf hinweisen, dass erst Anfang Januar ist. Offensichtlich sind die neuen LP Modelle deutlich besser angekommen, als gehofft / geplant. Für diese Modelle gibt es KEINEN weiteren Liefertermin! Wenn euer Händler also noch eins hat oder in der Vororder stehen hat, dann solltet ihr nicht warten. Da kommt nix mehr.

Gruß


----------



## vitaminc (11. Februar 2012)

> Ich möchte drauaf hinweisen, dass erst Anfang Januar ist.



Also bei mir steht Februar aufm Kalender, sagbloss mein PC bescheisst mich


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Februar 2012)

Hab eben im Spicy Thread schon geschrieben, dass ich noch nicht wach bin...Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (11. Februar 2012)

Gerade im Spicy Thread nachgeguckt, da steht nix das Du noch schläfst, sicher schon wach? 

Ich denke Du meintest den X-Flow Thread


----------



## campariseven (16. Februar 2012)

Hey!

Hat jemand eine Ahnung welche Reifen am Zesty 314 2012 drauf sind. Sind die Tubeless-ready: "CONTINENTAL Mountain King II TS 26x2.4 / CONTINENTAL X King TS 26x2.2" 

werd daraus nicht schlau.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. Februar 2012)

Die Reifen sind eigentlich nicht für Tubelesseinsatz gemacht. Geht aber in der Regel trotzdem mit Milch. Aber nicht mit den Felgen von 314 2012, die sind nicht für Reifen ohne Schlauch gemacht.


----------



## lugggas (19. Februar 2012)

so, hier mal wieder meins mit ein paar Änderungen.
Vorbau, Reifen und Schaltung sind neu.
Die ganzen Änderungen am Dämpfer sieht man ja nicht


----------



## Bikedude001 (19. Februar 2012)

Vorne nur ein KB... da brauchste aber dicke Oberschenkel ;-)


----------



## lugggas (19. Februar 2012)

für die paar höhenmeter hier reichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (20. Februar 2012)

Kurzer käfig und 34 oder 36er Kassette. Ich wusste garnicht, dass das geht. Hab ich an einem Solo-KB auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## lugggas (20. Februar 2012)

na was soll ich sagen... es geht!


----------



## swabian (21. Februar 2012)

Habe gestern meinen Steuersatz ausgebaut, da ich evtl. durch Einbau einer anderen Gabel einen Angle Set verbauen möchte!
Habe an der unteren Lagerschale 55mm gemessen!
Kann das sein, daß Lapierre da ihr eigenes Süppchen kocht und nicht auf 
56 mm Standart (King, Cane Creek) setzt?
Dann ist das ja voll zum kotzen, da habe ich ja fast keine Wahl, wollte eigentlich eine mit 11/8" einbauen!
Weiß da Jemand mehr Bescheid als ich?

Danke Gruß Michael


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Februar 2012)

ich würde mal ein besseres Messwerkzeug empfehlen. Oder liegts evtl. am gestrigen Rosenmontag?
Wäre mir ziemlich unbekannt dass es irgendwo Steuersätze mit Übermass geben sollte.
Wo misst du überhaupt 56 mm?
1.5'': Steuerrohr- Duchmesser 49,65 mm
ZS (Zero Stack/Semi intergratet): 44 mm

Hier gibts eine ganz gute Definition der verschiedenen Standards.

bei der Auswahl des Steuersatzes solltest du darauf achten, wie tief die Einpresstiefe ist. Bei meinem Froggy habe ich den Steuersatz von Reset Racing nicht ohnen kürzen hinein bekommen, da sich das Rohr zur Mitte verjüngt.


----------



## lugggas (21. Februar 2012)

hol dir das set von works components, die haben speziell für lapierre steuersätze im programm.
ich werd mir für mein 2010er auch einen holen.

den brauchst dann wohl du 
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15-degree-ec44---zs55---lapierre-fitment-angle-headset-119-p.asp

ich hol mir den
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...-angle-headset-semi-integrated-type-131-p.asp


----------



## swabian (21. Februar 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> ich würde mal ein besseres Messwerkzeug empfehlen. Oder liegts evtl. am gestrigen Rosenmontag?
> Wäre mir ziemlich unbekannt dass es irgendwo Steuersätze mit Übermass geben sollte.
> Wo misst du überhaupt 56 mm?
> 1.5'': Steuerrohr- Duchmesser 49,65 mm
> ...



Dachte ich auch, daß ich unter Drogen stand (vom Zahnarzt), aber mit 49,65 liegst Du definitiv daneben, hat wirklich 55mm!
Habe bei Hope geschaut, ist wieder so ein eigener Lapierre und Scott Standart, einfach wieder zum kotzen, warum können die nicht einfach 1,5er Steuerrohre und normale Gewinde im Tretlager verbauen, von mir aus noch BB30, da kann man wenigstens runterreduzieren, dies sind für mich 
auch Argumente für einen Nichtkauf, obwohl ich soweit ganz zufrieden bin

Danke Luggas, hab gleich mal bei denen nachgeschaut, die haben einen 1,5 Angleset im Programm


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Februar 2012)

Seit wann verbauen die denn so einen Müll:kotz:? Das hab ich ja noch gar nicht gelesen. Gut dass mein 2010er noch 44mm ZS hat. 
Das Pressfit Innenlager ist zwar auch nicht so mein Geschack, aber wenigstens noch "Shimano"-Standard.

Da werd ich mich für den Nachfolger wohl doch mal nach was anderem umschauen müssen.


----------



## swabian (21. Februar 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Seit wann verbauen die denn so einen Müll:kotz:? Das hab ich ja noch gar nicht gelesen. Gut dass mein 2010er noch 44mm ZS hat.
> Das Pressfit Innenlager ist zwar auch nicht so mein Geschack, aber wenigstens noch "Shimano"-Standard.
> 
> Da werd ich mich für den Nachfolger wohl doch mal nach was anderem umschauen müssen.




Mit dem Müll gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht!!!

Mein Plan ist eigentlich eine 1 1/8"  Marzocchi 44 rc3 ti einzubauen, den Lenkwinkel
um ca. 1° abzuflachen, muß es mir mal aufzeichnen, wieviel dann das Tretlager ungewollt tiefer kommt, da die Gabel ja ein wenig kürzer baut als meine Float mit ca. 146mm Federweg!


----------



## lugggas (21. Februar 2012)

also durch den 1.5° Reduziersteuersatz kommt die Front ca 1 cm runter, sollte dann beim Tretlager nicht mehr so viel ausmachen. Allerdings ist das beim Zesty ja eh relativ hoch.
Ich hab bei mir jetzt vorne eine exzentrische Buchse drinnen, das Tretlager hat jetzt 341 mm. Komme damit ganz gut zurecht.
Jetzt noch der 1.5° Reduziersteuersatz und ich habe endlich den Lenkwinkel, den ich gerne hätte (kommt dann bei ca 65.5 bis 66 raus, rein rechnerisch)


----------



## swabian (21. Februar 2012)

das hatte ich auch gedacht, daß die Front mindestens 1 cm runter kommt,
das Problem ist, daß die Marzocchi ziemlich kurz baut mit 521mm, meine Fox hatte ca. 527mm!
Ob es dadurch nicht zu tief und unangenehm wird?
Für meinen Geschmack könnte der lenkwinkel flacher werden, ähnlich wie beim Spicy, hatte mir ganz gut gefallen....

würde mir wahrscheinlich heute auch ein Spicy kaufen, aber wenn ich jetzt meinen Rahmen verkaufen würde, hätte ich einen dermaßen Wertverlust, daß ich den gut und gerne noch weiterfahre...

Ich persönlich finde die Fox Float RL echt ziemlich mies, eine grottenschlechte Dämpfung, unsensibles Ansprechverhalten, dermaßen starkes Abtauchen an Stufen und beim bremsen...da kann der Rahmen noch so tolle sein, diese Gabel nimmt mir enorm den Fahrspaß!

War auch schon am überlegen, ob ich eine Deville mit 140mm nehme, scheidet aber preislich momentan aus, eine Revelation naja müsste ich mal testen....aber da ich mit meiner 66 RC3 Ti sehr zufrieden bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tob07 (21. Februar 2012)

Hi, 

also ich habe mir letztens nen Acros Ai-03 tapered geholt (der hat unten auch 55mm) und dann noch so nen Reduziergabelkonus, da ich eventuell auf ne tapered Gabel umrüsten möchte, funzt aber eigentlich auch so recht gut mit dem Reduzierkonus..

Gruß!


----------



## swabian (21. Februar 2012)

Danke!


----------



## swabian (22. Februar 2012)

Habe eine Marzocchi 44 rc3 ti bestellt mit worksconnection Steuersatz 1,5 Grad, danke Luggas

Bin mal gespannt wie sich das Ganze fährt, einzig meine Bedenken, daß das Tretlager zu tief kommt....ansonsten muß ich mir halt adapter für die Gabel-
innereien anfertigen, daß die Gabel um die Differenz länger wird, das Tretlager bei den 2011er ist für unsere Wurzelübersähten Strecken scon etwas tief!


Hat schon Jemand Erfahrung mit Push Tuning beim RP 2 gemacht?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Februar 2012)

Hier gibts schon ein paar die den Fox gegen einen Monarch oder Monarch Plus getauscht haben. 
Nachdem bei mir innerhalb kurzer zeit ein DHX Air und der Float R das Schlürfen angefangen haben ist Fox für mich erst mal aussen vor. 

Der Monarch Plus (Tune Low) geht bei mir richtig gut. 
Vor allem die Folgekosten sind bei RS einfach überschaubar. Diese Fox Zwangs- Service Geschichte find ich einfach nur .


----------



## swabian (22. Februar 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Hier gibts schon ein paar die den Fox gegen einen Monarch oder Monarch Plus getauscht haben.
> Nachdem bei mir innerhalb kurzer zeit ein DHX Air und der Float R das Schlürfen angefangen haben ist Fox für mich erst mal aussen vor.
> 
> Der Monarch Plus (Tune Low) geht bei mir richtig gut.
> Vor allem die Folgekosten sind bei RS einfach überschaubar. Diese Fox Zwangs- Service Geschichte find ich einfach nur .





Die Gabeln und der DHX 5 gehen noch von der Wartung, aber der RP?

Das ist der Grund warum ich mich auch so langsam von Fox verabschiede,
auch wegen dem Technikgimmick wie die kleine Fit Kartusche...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Februar 2012)

Die Float RL war das erste was bei meinem Zesty rausgeflogen ist. Die hat ja überhaupt keien Druckstufendämfung. Dementsprechen hat die sich auf Stufen verhalten. Und ein Eigenleben, dass man sich in steilen Abfahrten fragt wer sich den Weg aussucht. Ich oder die Gabel?
Da ist die Revelation schon eine ganz andere Liga.


----------



## swabian (22. Februar 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Die Float RL war das erste was bei meinem Zesty rausgeflogen ist. Die hat ja überhaupt keien Druckstufendämfung. Dementsprechen hat die sich auf Stufen verhalten. Und ein Eigenleben, dass man sich in steilen Abfahrten fragt wer sich den Weg aussucht. Ich oder die Gabel?
> Da ist die Revelation schon eine ganz andere Liga.




Mensch rede nicht so schlecht über Fox, sogar die RL ist ja in Tests eine süper Gabel


----------



## vitaminc (24. Februar 2012)

Meine Fox 32FRL tausche ich erst dann, wenn sie kaputt ist.
Das gleiche gilt für den Float R 200 Dämpfer.

Mir taugt das ausreichend gut.

Mein Antrieb läuft aber dafür nach fast 10000km nicht mehr kerzengerade, denke da sollte ich bald mal in ein neues Tretlager investieren. Auch die XT Kurbel würde ich dann evtl. mittauschen. Auch ne Überlegung wäre dann auf 2-Fach umzustellen, aber da fehlt mir noch die Erfahrung ob ich mir da nicht zuviel Nachteile einkaufe beim Touren.

Beim Pressfit-Lager und Kurbel, was wäre denn mehr sexy/haltbar als Shimano ?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Februar 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Seit wann verbauen die denn so einen Müll:kotz:? Das hab ich ja noch gar nicht gelesen. Gut dass mein 2010er noch 44mm ZS hat.
> Das Pressfit Innenlager ist zwar auch nicht so mein Geschack, aber wenigstens noch "Shimano"-Standard.
> 
> Da werd ich mich für den Nachfolger wohl doch mal nach was anderem umschauen müssen.


Nach einigem Suchen habe ich festgestellt, dass es neben dem "klassichen" 49,6 mm Steuerrohr Durchmesser für 1.5 oder Tapered Gabeln auch das Mass von 56 mm gibt. 
Das ist dann für semiintegrierte Steuersätze bei tapered Gabelschaft-Rohren gedacht. 49,6 mm Steuerrohr bei 39,8 mm Gabelschaft ist für semiintegrierte Steuersätze zu eng. 
Damit möchte ich meinen Gefühlsausbruch von oben zurücknehmen. 
Auch wenn ich diese vielen verschiedenen Standards ziemlich zum Abgewöhnen finde. 
Auf jeden Fall werden die passenden Lager von den meisten der üblichen Verdächtigen (Acros, Chris King, Cane Creek ...)angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (27. Februar 2012)

Ich setze noch einen obendrauf, dachte ich auch, beim Lapierre und Scott gibt es noch einen besch....  Standart, nämlich unten 55mm!
Hat z.B. Lapierre Zesty 714 und da ist die Auswahl beschränkt!

Das ist echt noch mehr zum Kotzen




Ich begreife so eine unsinnige Vernormung absolut nicht, vollkommen unsinnig!!!


----------



## r3maIns (1. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

an meinem Zesty 714 von 2011 ist eines der Lager für die Achse des Hinterrades kaputt. Es handelt sich um ein kleines schwarzes Plastikteil, also eine Art Gleitlager, wodurch man dann die Achse steckt.

Weiß jemand wo ich so etwas in neu herbekommen kann? Mein Fahrradfachgeschäft (das leider kein Lapierre führt) ist ratlos...


----------



## 6TiWon (2. März 2012)

bild vom teil machen und hier im forum dude fragen oder ihn anrufen. fährt selber lapierres und hat den plan. der hilft dir garantiert


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. März 2012)

r3maIns schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> an meinem Zesty 714 von 2011 ist eines der Lager für die Achse des Hinterrades kaputt. Es handelt sich um ein kleines schwarzes Plastikteil, also eine Art Gleitlager, wodurch man dann die Achse steckt.
> 
> Weiß jemand wo ich so etwas in neu herbekommen kann? Mein Fahrradfachgeschäft (das leider kein Lapierre führt) ist ratlos...



Shimano Ersatzteile gibts hier http://www.paul-lange.de/
Kann dir dein Händler bestimmt besorgen...


----------



## RealNBK (3. März 2012)

ich glaub er meint ein Hinterbaulager


----------



## herbyx (3. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich brauche bitte mal einen Rat!

Ich weiß das meine Frage vor einiger Zeit hier schon einmal Thema war, aber ich kann die Beiträge nicht mehr finden.

Ich habe ein 2009 er Zesty 714, dessen Sattelstütze einen Versatz ( offset ) nach hinten hat. Ich bin zuletzt mit der Kind Shock 900I sehr zufrieden gewesen, die hat es aber jetzt erlegt.
Alle aktuellen Vario Sattelstützen die ich kenne sind aber gerade.

Kennt hier jemand ein ( qualitativ brauchbares ) Modell mit offset, muß keine Remote sein???

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schocos (3. März 2012)

r3maIns schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> an meinem Zesty 714 von 2011 ist eines der Lager für die Achse des Hinterrades kaputt. Es handelt sich um ein kleines schwarzes Plastikteil, also eine Art Gleitlager, wodurch man dann die Achse steckt.
> 
> Weiß jemand wo ich so etwas in neu herbekommen kann? Mein Fahrradfachgeschäft (das leider kein Lapierre führt) ist ratlos...





Müsste von igus sein...Produktgruppe iglidur Gleitlager, Wandstärke über 1 mm Werkstoff M250, ansonsten Werkstoff iglidur G, immer deiner Beschreibung folgend....M250 ist ist bei vielen Hersteller am Ausfallende Standard. Kannst du ab Stückzahl eins bestellen. Mit ein wenig Geschick bekommst du schnell kostenlose Muster von igus 
http://www.igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0006_0000_DEde.htm?c=DE&l=de


----------



## agnes (4. März 2012)

Rock Shox Revelation RL Dual Position Air Federgabel 150mm, 1 1/8'', PopLoc, 9mm QR, white Mod. 2011 

ich bin ja nicht gerade zufrieden mit der fox. ansprechverhalten naja. was haltet ihr von der?
bin noch noch rock shox gefahren.


----------



## r3maIns (4. März 2012)

schocos schrieb:


> Müsste von igus sein...Produktgruppe iglidur Gleitlager, Wandstärke über 1 mm Werkstoff M250, ansonsten Werkstoff iglidur G, immer deiner Beschreibung folgend....M250 ist ist bei vielen Hersteller am Ausfallende Standard. Kannst du ab Stückzahl eins bestellen. Mit ein wenig Geschick bekommst du schnell kostenlose Muster von igus
> http://www.igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0006_0000_DEde.htm?c=DE&l=de



ja genau, das sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, danke  Von den Dingern müssten da ja dann vier Stück verbaut sein, von jeder seite und links und rechts eines. Vllt sollte ich morgen nochmal bei meinem Händler vorbeifahren und mir das genauer anschauen und gucken, ob da irgendwo ne Artikelnummer drauf steht auf sonem Lager.

Habe im Anhang mal ein Bild eines Froggys hinterlegt, da hab ich es eingezeichnet, was defekt ist.


----------



## swabian (4. März 2012)

r3maIns schrieb:


> ja genau, das sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, danke  Von den Dingern müssten da ja dann vier Stück verbaut sein, von jeder seite und links und rechts eines. Vllt sollte ich morgen nochmal bei meinem Händler vorbeifahren und mir das genauer anschauen und gucken, ob da irgendwo ne Artikelnummer drauf steht auf sonem Lager.
> 
> Habe im Anhang mal ein Bild eines Froggys hinterlegt, da hab ich es eingezeichnet, was defekt ist.



Aus Deiner Beschreibung werde ich nicht schlau, ich habe ebenfalls ein Zesty 714 Modell 2011 und da gibt es keine Steckachse, es sind offene Ausfallenden!!!
Da gibt es weder Plastikteile noch Buchsen, das Froggy hat ja eine Steckachse, da ist es etwas anderes!
Das was Du beschreibst ist wahrscheinlich eine Distanzbuchse vom Laufradsatz, ist original ein XT Sytemlaufradsatz von Shimano und da gibts wie gesagt bei Paul Lange Ersatzteile!!!


----------



## r3maIns (4. März 2012)

swabian schrieb:


> Aus Deiner Beschreibung werde ich nicht schlau, ich habe ebenfalls ein Zesty 714 Modell 2011 und da gibt es keine Steckachse, es sind offene Ausfallenden!!!
> Da gibt es weder Plastikteile noch Buchsen, das Froggy hat ja eine Steckachse, da ist es etwas anderes!
> Das was Du beschreibst ist wahrscheinlich eine Distanzbuchse vom Laufradsatz, ist original ein XT Sytemlaufradsatz von Shimano und da gibts wie gesagt bei Paul Lange Ersatzteile!!!



Ich hatte es mir nur ganz schnell angeschaut als es zerlegt war und das bike steht grade beim Händler, darum kann ich nicht nachschauen. Aber solangsam glaub ich auch, dass mich mein Erinnerungsvermögen stark täuscht, siehe Bild unten...

Bei Paul Lange hab ich im shop aber kein derartiges Ersatzteil gefunden, muss ich da nachfragen bei denen?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (4. März 2012)

Ich nehme mal an, es handelt sich um die Gleitlager zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstreben, auch Horst-Link genannt? Diese bestehen aus je zwei schwarzen Kunststofflagerschalen und je einer kurzen Alu-Achse.


----------



## r3maIns (4. März 2012)

Bevor wir uns hier weiter verstricken, ich fahre morgen bei meinem Händler vorbei und mach ein Bild von den Ganzen Dilemma. Bin mir nämlich grade selbst nicht mehr sicher...


----------



## r3maIns (5. März 2012)

So, es handelt sich um das Horst Link Lager. Hatte es verpeilt, weil das Bike auf dem Kopf an der Decke hing...^^

IGUS Iglidur G
Form F, metrisch
GFM-1618-09
16mm Wellendurchmesser
9mm Lagerbreite
1mm Wandstärke
18mm Außendurchmesser
24mm Bunddurchmesser

Das müsste es sein, wenn ich richtig gemessen habe. Im Anhang das kaputte Teil.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (6. März 2012)

Danke fürs ausmessen! Das erspart mir den Versuch, so ein Teil in einem Stück aus dem Rahmen zu bekommen. Bei mir sieht das nicht besser aus.


----------



## schocos (6. März 2012)

Richtig GFM. Das Dinge kannstdu online bei dem  Karnevalsverein bestellen.  Die Dinger kosten weniger also das Porto. Es reicht  wenn du die Achse mit feinem Schmirgelleinen reinigst. Achtung bei der Montage nicht fetten.
 Das Lager mit einem flachen Stempel eindruecken und die Laufflaeche zart mit Fett benetzen. Das Lager laeuft fuer den Rest seines Lebens trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (6. März 2012)

Die Hülse auf dem Foto brauchst du aber auch nicht wieder zu verbauen. die hat es hinter sich. 
Ich hab mir fürs Froggy solche Hülsen in Stahl bauen lassen, weil LP vor 2 Jahren damit auch schon nicht aus den Büschen kam.

Bestellung dern Buchse lohnt sich aber erst ab 50 Stück. Die waren damals über meinen LP Händler  günstiger als die Kleinmenge von Igus.


----------



## r3maIns (6. März 2012)

Ich würde das Aluteil ja auch tauschen, aber woher nehmen und nicht stehlen so auf die Schnelle?

Ich find das ziemlich komisch, dass das Lager komplett trocken sein soll. Ich würde glaube ich an allen Laufflächen fetten...oder sprich etwas dagegen? Ich denke, dass das Teil gerade deswegen zerbrochen ist, weil da nix gefettet war. Die Riefen auf dem Aluteil sind für ein Jahr Betrieb auch recht enorm, mit Fett wäre das bestimmt nicht so. Außerdem muss das ja schon ein sehr weiches Alu sein, damit das Plastik des Lagers das so abnutzen kann...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (6. März 2012)

Als Ersatz für das Aluteil wurde hier im Unterforum mal das hier verlinkt: http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330442068169

Wie geeignet Sinterbronze im Zusammenspiel mit den igus-Lagern ist, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## r3maIns (6. März 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Wie geeignet Sinterbronze im Zusammenspiel mit den igus-Lagern ist, weiß ich noch nicht.



Heißt das, du testest es gerade oder wartest du bis sich jemand opfert?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (6. März 2012)

Das kommt drauf an, wer als erstes alle Teile beisammen hat.  (Oder Google benutzt)


----------



## schocos (6. März 2012)

Pupe la pip Männer. Kein FETT an die Lager. Die Lager sind bereits gefettet mit Festschmierstoffen im Gleitlagerwerkstoff. Ich gehe nicht davon aus das daß was man auf der Aluhülse sieht meßbarer Verschleiß ist. Die Ablagerungen entstehen durch Microabrieb und binden von Schmutz mit realtiv geringer Flächenpressung. Wenn ihr die Lager fettet bindet ihr den eindringenden Schmutz mit dem Fett an die Lagerfläche. Dann habt ihr garantiert ziemlich schnell Verschleiß.  Eine sogenannte Montageschmierung ( einmaliges fetten und wieder reinigen mit einem trockenen Tuch ) dient dazu das Einlaufverhalten der Lager zu verbessern. Danach laufen sie trocken.

Sinterbronze ist Quatsch und hat den gleichen Effekt wie Fett. Wozu brauchen die Lager einen Gegenpartner mit Notlaufeigenschaften ? Berühmtester Vetreter dieser Gleitlager - Wellenpaarung war das GT LTS von 97. Die Amis haben die Welle noch mit PTFE beschichtet. Mit den Problemen des damals besten Hinterbaus, begann der Siegeszug für das Wälzlager......und ich war mein Job in der Fahrradindustrie los 

Die Bruchstelle sieht übrigens nach einer Fehlmontage aus. Bitte die Lager wie beschrieben mit einem flachen Stempel, nicht mit einem Dorn wie üblich montieren. Ihr beschädigt dabei die Spritzhaut und das Lager zerbröselt langfristig.



Zum Thema Preise  am besten du bist Student...
http://www.igus.de/wpck/default.aspx?pagename=Sample_request&wt.mc_id=


----------



## Freizeit-biker (6. März 2012)

Die Aluhülse sah bei meinem Froggy nach einem Jahr genauso aus. Da ist wirklich richtig Abtrag vorhanden gewesen. Der Ring in der Mitte der zwischen den beiden Gleitlagern stehen bleibt hatte bei mir eine Höhe von 0,4 bis 0,6 mm. Genauer konnte ich das nicht messen.  
Ich hatte das Lager irgenwann einmal, als es bei jeder Hinterbau- Bewegung gequietscht hat mit WD40 "geschmiert". Dann war zwar Ruhe, aber mit dem WD40 hab ich warscheinlich auch gleich Dreck im Lager gebunden, der die Hülse ordentlich geraspelt hat.
Das Froggy hat seidem viel mehr gelaufen, ohne weiteren Verscheiss. Nach fast 2 jahren schaut es jetzt noch TipTop aus.  
Ich hab mir als Esatz für die Alu-Hülsen damals Stahl- Hülse drehen lassen.
Mein 2010er Zesty ist an den Punkten übrigends auch noch ohne Befund.


----------



## schocos (6. März 2012)

Iglidur G lÃ¤uft mit Stahl besser als mit Alu. Igus empfiehlt eloxierte bzw. hartcoatierte OberflÃ¤chen und hat andere Werkstoffe fÃ¼r den Einsatz mit Alu.z. B: iglidur J. Kann man aber alles nachlesen ist kein Geheimnis. Das quietschen kann man mit Reinigen und anschleifen mit Schmirgelleinen in den Grif bekommen oder Lager tauschen. Habe grade mal nach den Preisen geschaut. GFM-1618-09
ab 1 Stk. 	2,32 EUR/Stk.
ab 10 Stk. 	1,31 EUR/Stk.
ab 25 Stk. 	0,77 EUR/Stk.
+ DHL 3,90 â¬


----------



## Freizeit-biker (6. März 2012)

Dann hab ich das mit den Stahl Hülsen ja richtig gemacht. 
Fürs Zesty habe ich mit wohlweislich auch gleich einen Satz drehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (6. März 2012)

Also ich interessiere mich ja fÃ¼r vieles, aber Lagertechnik und Tribologie war mir dann bisher doch zu weit von dem entfernt, was ich abends unterhaltsam finde. Werde dann mal schauen, wer mir so zwei schicke EdelstahlhÃ¼lsen dreht. Gleitlager sind bestellt, kosten ja nicht die Welt bei 1,56â¬ das StÃ¼ck


----------



## r3maIns (6. März 2012)

Ich hab mal an einen aus dem Vertrieb geschrieben, vielleicht bekomm ich welche für umme  auch wenn mein Studentenleben schon vorbei ist.

Hmm...meine Drehkünste sind bisschen eingerostet, vorerst müssen es da wohl die alten Aluteile tun.

Edit: Muster sind unterwegs


----------



## swabian (8. März 2012)

Hi,

mal ne Frage zum Umwerfer zum Zesty 714 2011, da ich vorne eine andere Kurbel als die originale XT (3x10 42Z) mit 44Z verbaut habe, mußte ich auch den Umwerfer gegen einen mit 44Z wechseln, nun nach knappe 1500Km
ist der Umwerfer so ausgelutscht, daß er auf den Kettenblättern ansteht so ein billiges Plastikgelumpe!
Im Vergleich zu einem Scott ist der S3 Umwerfer auf sehr tief angebracht und verzeiht daher keine Toleranzen!
An einem 914 ist ja ein XO S3 verbaut welcher von der Lagerung und Bauart um Meilen besser aussieht als der XT, habe ich mich für diesen entschieden!

Nur passt die kleine Platte, wo der Umwerfer montiert ist nicht mehr!

Gibt es da einen Speziellen S3 Umwerfer für Lapierre oder eine extra Befestigungsplatte?

Für Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar, sonst müsste ich wieder eine Platte anfertigen und Gewindebüchsen drehen....und weiß dann immer noch nicht genau, ob ein XO passt!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. März 2012)

swabian schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal ne Frage zum Umwerfer zum Zesty 714 2011, da ich vorne eine andere Kurbel als die originale XT (3x10 42Z) mit 44Z verbaut habe, mußte ich auch den Umwerfer gegen einen mit 44Z wechseln, nun nach knappe 1500Km
> ist der Umwerfer so ausgelutscht, daß er auf den Kettenblättern ansteht so ein billiges Plastikgelumpe!
> ...


 
Kannst du das, was du schreibst mal etwas strukturieren? 
Das was du denkst, dass solttest du auch so scheiben, dass andere es verstehen. 
S3, kleine Platte... ich versteh dich nicht. 

Bei Lapierre werden Shimano E-Type Umwerfer verbaut. Das Leitblech wird allerdings nicht mit verbaut, sondern der Umwerfer wird direkt an das Lagergehäuse der Kettenstrebe geschraubt. Die Schimano E-Typ Umwerfer sind alle nur auf max 42 Zähne ausgelegt. Da ist es dann nicht ungewöhnlich, dass er dir bei 44 Zähnen viel schneller ausnudelt.  

Mit S3 meinst du den SRAM Direct Mount Umwerfer Typ S3.
Den habe ich hier liegen(Allerdings 2. fach bis max 39 Zähnen) aber noch nicht montiert. 
Wie der passt kann ich dir erst sagen wenn er dran ist. schaut aber erst einal zimlich komptibel mit der Lapierre Befestigung aus. 
Die 3-fach Version vom SRAM Umwerfer ist bis 44 Zähne spezifiziert. 
könnte also etwas besser passen.


----------



## swabian (8. März 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Kannst du das, was du schreibst mal etwas strukturieren?
> Das was du denkst, dass solttest du auch so scheiben, dass andere es verstehen.
> S3, kleine Platte... ich versteh dich nicht.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich spreche ich hier auch nur die Fachleute an, die sich damit auskennen bzw. die auch Erfahrung damit haben oder ihre Räder komplett selber umbauen, deshalb bin ich auch davon ausgegangen, daß die wissen was ein S3 Standart ist (Du wusstest es ja auch), also Sorry für die schnelle Aufstellung!

1. S3 ist der Montagestandart der dem eines E-Type ohne Platte entspricht
2. beim E-Type gibt es natürlich 2, einmal den für die 10 fach für 42Z oder den sozusagen älteren mit bis zu 44Z (habe ich natürlich genomen, anderer liegt rum)
Um den S3 oder E-Type kompatibel zu machen benötigt man eine kleine Hilfsplatte (Scott z.B. hat die nicht...), welche von der Kröpfung nicht zum Sram S§ Umwerfer passt....man muß eine kleine Distanzbuchse für die Platte anfertigen und ein Gewindeeinsatz im oberen Loch des Umwerfers einsetzen oder eine Mutter von hinten kontern, daß man den Umwerfer mit der oberen Schraube auf der Platte befestigen kann!


Deshalb fragte ich auch, ob es ein speziellen S3 Umwerfer für Lapierre gibt bzw. eine eigene Platte für den S3 Umwerfer?

Ich kann mir das ganze Zeugs auch anfertigen, aber ich denke, daß dies vielleicht auch für andere Besitzer interessant wäre welche einfach nur einen Umwerfer kaufen wollen und den einfach ohne wieder etwas anzufertigen montieren können (wäre mir auch lieber, ich habe weiß Gitt genügend anderes Zeugs zu tun...)!

Daß Lapierre da eigene Süppchen köchelt hast Du ja auch schon wegen dem Steuersatz mitbekommen (unten ZS 55 Scott/Lapierre Standart)


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. März 2012)

Ich hab mir den X9 S3 2-fach Umwerfer mal zur Probe kommen lassen. 
Eigentlich soll der direkt an der Aufnahme zu montieren sein. 
Sobald ist mir nicht mehr die Lunge aus dem Hals huste werd ich mich mal ans basteln begeben. 
Wenns passt geb ich Bescheid. 

Was hast du eingentlich für Beine, wenn dir 42/11 für den Vortrieb nicht mehr reichen? 
Ich hab auf 2-fach mir 38/24 umgebaut und hab nur ganz selten das Vergnügen überhaupt mal Kette rechts zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (8. März 2012)

passt definitiv ohne Umbau zumindest am Plastikrad nicht (habe es ja schon probiert)
eigentlich würde mir ein 40er auch reichen, da ich aber die XT abmontierte und mir eine andere, vom Rad davor montierte und die ein 44Z Kettenblatt hatte und diesehr viel wertiger ist....brauchte ich halt ein 44er Umwerfer, da der XT aber Lumpenzeugs ist und das Geld nicht wert ist sozusagen auch die Idee mit dem XO...welcher ja auch nur 10,- Euro teurer ist als XT Ersatz und wertiger aussieht!


----------



## r3maIns (10. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mir ne RockShox Reverb eingebaut, aber bin mit meiner Zugverlegung nicht ganz so zufrieden. Auf welche Ideen seid ihr denn dabei so gekommen und welche ist wohl die Beste?

PS: Die weiter oben von mir geposteten Lager sind erfolgreich eingebaut


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. März 2012)

So, ich hab den SRAM X9 Direct Mount Umwerfer in der S3 Version (2- /10-fach am 2010er Alu Zesty verbaut. Passt ohne irgendwelche Umbauten auf die vorhandenen Aufnahmen. 
Das ganze wird mit der aktuellen XTR Kurbel mit 24/38 Zähnen gefahren.
Schalten tut es sich out of the Box richtig gut. Beim SLX musste ich da schon noch einiges am Käfig zurecht biegen.
Einzig die beiden Befestigungsschrauben weisen eien mir unbekannte imbus Grüsse auf. irgend etwas zwischen 2.5 und 3 mm. Doe hinter der Beiden Schrauben, mit denen die Shimano umwerfer am Werk befestigt werden ist zu kurz. Die greift nur noch 1-2 mm. Die muss man durch eine Längere ersetzen. Vom kopf einer normalen imbus Schraube hab ich noch mal 1 mm abgefeilt. Der kommt sonst sehr nah an die Kette.


Der Umwerferkäfig steht ca. 1 mm über der Kettenstrebe, passt also auch. 
Da der Sockel des Umwerfers deutlich höher steht als die Shimano E-Type Umwerfer ist das jetzt alles nicht mehr so fürchterlich eng da unten. Man bekommt den Dreck nach Schlammschlachten jetzt viel besser da unten wieder raus. 
Des weiteren sitzt die Klemmschraube für den Zug jetzt viel höher und man kommt mit dem Werkzeug ordentlich dran, ohne ständig mit der Kettenstrebe zu kämpfen.


----------



## kringfingel (11. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte gern ein Zesty, will aber unbedingt eine Steckachse vorn weil mir sonst die Gabel zu viel verzieht. Ich bilde mir nach Probefahrten zumindest ein den Unterschied deutlich zu spüren mit meinen 80kg.

Dann fällt bei den 2012ern das preislich attraktive 314 wohl raus. Also müsste ich das 514 nehmen, das hat (neben Carbon, wo ich nicht weiss ob ich es mag) aber eine Revelation. Ich brauche keinen Travel Adjust, also ist das wohl auch nicht meine Gabel. Ein 714 ist dann definitiv über dem Budget.

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee? Dass der Händler die Gabel wechselt und 1:1 verrechnet hab ich noch nie erlebt, das wird sicher teuer etwas einbauen zu lassen in der Art von 140er Fox FRL. Wenn ich allerdings Gabel tauschen lassen würde könnte ich das auch beim 314. Ich will in jedem Fall bei Luftfederung bleiben.

Meine momentan einzige Alternative wäre ein 2011er Spicy 516 dass ich beim Händler sogar recht günstig abgreifen könnte. Aber ich denk das ist eigentlich eine Nummer zu fett für mich, ich denke das Zesty hätte genug Potential für das was ich damit mache.

Wäre froh um ein paar Denkanstösse. Danke.


cheers
michel


----------



## RealNBK (11. März 2012)

Schraubachsen von mounty? Bringt schonmal viel. Zumindest war das bei den alten SIDs immer eine brauchbare maßnahme..


----------



## kringfingel (11. März 2012)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Schraubachsen von mounty? Bringt schonmal viel. Zumindest war das bei den alten SIDs immer eine brauchbare maßnahme..



Kannte ich nicht, aber sieht nicht so aus als wäre das vergleichbar mit einer richtigen Steckachse. Bringt das wirklich von der Steifheit ähnliche Ergebnisse?


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. März 2012)

Wenn du nen guten Händler am Start hast, lässt der doch bestimt mit sich reden und baut dir eine Gabel mit Steckachse ein. Klar, dass das was kostet...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. März 2012)

Nein, nicht wirklich. 
Solange die Ausfallenden an der Gabel nicht durch die biegesteife Form einer Steckachse ersetzt werden nicht wirklich.


----------



## kringfingel (11. März 2012)

Ok, dann werd ich mal schauen ob mein Händler ein guter ist.. 

Das das Tauschen kostet ist schon klar, aber ich fürchte einfach dass es auf 50% des neuen Gabel-VK rausläuft oder so. Das wär mir wohl etwas happig. Irgendwie dachte ich immer, Gabeltauschen am Neubike wäre aus Kostengründen mehr oder weniger tabu. Ich weiss allerdings gar nicht, wie ich zu der Einschätzung komme. Vielleicht weil ich einmal danach gefragt hab und es dann hiess "ja, schon, aber eher nur wenn es wirklich sein muss.."


Also, ich check es einfach mal aus und frag vielleicht auch nochmal nen zweiten.


----------



## Lutsch (11. März 2012)

r3maIns schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich hab mir ne RockShox Reverb eingebaut, aber bin mit meiner Zugverlegung nicht ganz so zufrieden. Auf welche Ideen seid ihr denn dabei so gekommen und welche ist wohl die Beste?
> 
> PS: Die weiter oben von mir geposteten Lager sind erfolgreich eingebaut



Ich habe seit einiger Zeit eine i950 verbaut und habe den Zug am Oberrohr verlegt. Auf dem Rahmen habe ich dazu klebare Kabelplättchen (?) befestigt, an diesen kannst du dann den Zug mit einem Kabelbinder fixieren/führen. Hält bisher sehr gut und ich habe kein Problem mit Kabelsalat überm HR. Wenn Bilder gewünscht sind kann ich mal welche machen und einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r3maIns (11. März 2012)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Ich habe seit einiger Zeit eine i950 verbaut und habe den Zug am Oberrohr verlegt. Auf dem Rahmen habe ich dazu klebare Kabelplättchen (?) befestigt, an diesen kannst du dann den Zug mit einem Kabelbinder fixieren/führen. Hält bisher sehr gut und ich habe kein Problem mit Kabelsalat überm HR. Wenn Bilder gewünscht sind kann ich mal welche machen und einstellen.



Danke für deine Antwort, Bilder wären bei Gelegenheit ganz cool 

Solche Klebeteile hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, war mir aber bisher nicht sicher, wie gut die halten. Für eine Zugverlegung am Oberrohr müsste ich aber wahrscheinlich den Zug kürzen...dazu muss ich mir dann gleich das Entlüftungskit bestellen...hmm


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (12. März 2012)

Bilder von erwähnter Zugverlegung wären in der Tat recht interessant


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. März 2012)

Die Klebeteile funktionieren sehr gut. Aber vorher die Klebestelle sorgfältig entfetten !


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. März 2012)

Ja, solange sie nicht auf Schub in der Klebefuge belastet werden. 
Das erste Pad am Oberrohr, direkt neben dem Sattelrohr ist mir 3 mal wieder daher geflogen. 
Ich hab die Leiung so verlegt, dass sie beim versenken nach vorm durchgeschoben wird. Da drückst es natürlich bei jedem Versenken auf das Pad. 
Nicht bei kalten, sondern letztes Jahr bei warmen Temperaturen löst sich das Pad. Diese Schaumschicht, die als Kleber unter den Pads sitzt ist viskoelastisch. Da der Bogen des Zuges immer parallel zur Klebefuge schiebt, schiebt es mit der Zeit das Pad von der Klebestelle. 

Könnte man eingedlch nachträglich dort einen Gewindeniet in den Rahmen setzen? Dann hätte man vernünftige Befestigungssockel.


----------



## tuubaduur (12. März 2012)

Das mit dem Befestigunsniet würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Lutsch (12. März 2012)

So, igentlich wurde zu meiner Zugverlegung auch schon alles gesagt. Bei mir dienen die Kabelzugplättchen nur als Führung und werden nicht wirklich groß auf Scherung belastet. Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme, nur der mittlere musste einmal ausgetauscht werden. Die Klebestelle habe ich gut gesäubert und abgeklebt. Beim Versenken der Stütze wird der Zur nach vorne geschoben, somit habe ich keine Schlaufen oder ähnliches.

Hier die entsprechenden Bilder. Habe diese nur eben schnell im Keller gemacht, denke aber das die angesprochenen Punkte zu erkennen sind.


----------



## r3maIns (12. März 2012)

Oder einfach zwei Löcher in den Rahmen bohren und den Zug durchfädeln?


----------



## LC4Fun (12. März 2012)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Hier die entsprechenden Bilder. Habe diese nur eben schnell im Keller gemacht, denke aber das die angesprochenen Punkte zu erkennen sind.



Hi,

beim 2009er Rahmen bin ich damals mit dem Zug unter dem Oberrohr entalng, durch die Aufnahme des Umlenkhebels auf der Seite des Sattelschnellspanners raus und bei diesem durch den Hebel durch. Das war deutlich aufgeräumter. Beim 2010er Rahmen geht das leider nicht mehr :-(

LG,
Holger


----------



## Nowide (17. März 2012)

Hi Leut,
bei meinem Zesty 514 v. 2008/9 Shimano New XT  (Deore XT steht drauf)
ist mir durch ein eingeklemmtes Stöckchen im Wald das Schaltwerk abgebrochen, das hat es dann quer durch die Speichen gezogen und auch ziemlich arg verbogen.

Nun hätte ich gerne Rat von euch, soll  ich das gleich Modell ersetzten oder kann man auch auf andere höhere Ausführungen upgraden.

ob ma hier nach ausrichten anfangen wird und paar Teile Weiterverwenden denke ich nicht.

Welches Schaltwerk würdet ihr mir empfehlen.
vielen Dank
n.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (17. März 2012)

Nowide schrieb:


> Hi Leut,
> bei meinem Zesty 514 v. 2008/9 Shimano New XT  (Deore XT steht drauf)
> ist mir durch ein eingeklemmtes Stöckchen im Wald das Schaltwerk abgebrochen, das hat es dann quer durch die Speichen gezogen und auch ziemlich arg verbogen.
> 
> ...



Hi,

den XT Umwerfer kannst wohl günstiger tauschen/entsorgen als reparieren. Vermutlich bekommst Du zwischenzeitlich sogar günstig einen 9fach XTR. Das Schaltauge hast Dir auch abgerissen, oder? Das musst Du extra kaufen - am besten gleich zwei.

LG,
Holger


----------



## Nowide (18. März 2012)

danke Dir,
ja dann wär ne XTR das Richtige, Schaltauge ist wirklich als Schwachstelle konstruiert.

mit Schaltauge und Umwerfer wärs wohl noch brauchbar. mal sehen.

Denkst Du, man könnte auch eine Sram X0 verbauen.

naja nur interessehalber, eine XTR müssts für den Hobbyfahrer bestens tun
(ok hab gelesen ginge nur mit neuen Schalthebel, das wär dann zuviel des Guten und hätt sich somit erledigt)


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. März 2012)

Du kannst dort jedes Schaltwerk fahren. Bei SRAM musst du aber auch neue Schalthebel monieren. 
Wenn du häufiger Trails fährst bleibt die Gefahr von Schaltwerksschäden durch Äste etc. immer gegeben. 
XTR oder X0 hebt eigentlich nur den Bling Bling Faktor des Bikes. 
Aus Vernuftsgründen solltest du bei XT bleiben. SLX ist von der Funktion her warscheinlich sogar gleichwertig. 
Was eine Überlegung ist: Wechsel auf 10-Fach.
Dann sind allerdings neben dem Schaltwerk auch Wechsel von Schalthebel, Ritzelpaket und Kette fällig. 
Kurbel und Umwerfer können bleiben wie sie sind.
Wenn du nur ein neues Schaltwerk kaufst, dann pass auf, dass du kein 10fach erwischt. 9- und 10fach sind untereinander nicht kompatibel. 

Und bei LP gehört ein Schaltauge am Besten zur Notfall Pack im Rucksack.


----------



## Nowide (18. März 2012)

super, vielen Dank für Deinen rat,
Werde das beachten.

auch das mit dem Nofall-Pack !

schönen Sonntag n.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. März 2012)

Notfall Pack:

Manche halten mich zwar für paranoid, das sind aber dann meistens die, die ich unterwegs vor dem Tour- Abbruch bewahren kann.

- 2 bis 3 Kettenglieder
- 2 Kettenschlösser von SRAM (passen auch für Shimano, geht schneller zu monieren als ein Shimano Stift.)
- 1 Schaltzug
- 5 Kabelbinder
- Schaltauge
- 1 bis 2 Schläuche, (Je nach Gelände)
- Flickzeug
- Multitool (Prüfen ob es alle notwendigen HEX- Grössen, einen passenden Speichen-Nippel-Schlüssel  und einen Ketten-Niet-Drücker enthält.
- Luftpumpe
- Reifenheber bei Draht-Reifen. 

Aus der Liste habe ich alles schon mindestens ein- meistens schon mehr- fach benötigt.
 Wenn auch häufig, um Schäden bei oben schon erwähnten Personen zu beheben.


----------



## schocos (18. März 2012)

kringfingel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hätte gern ein Zesty, will aber unbedingt eine Steckachse vorn weil mir sonst die Gabel zu viel verzieht. Ich bilde mir nach Probefahrten zumindest ein den Unterschied deutlich zu spüren mit meinen 80kg.
> 
> ...



Wenn du dich für eine Steckachse entscheidest, dann brauchst du auch eine andere Vorderrad Nabe oder gleich einen schönen Original Zesty 514 Laufradsatz Shimano XT mit QR15 von 2010 zum Schnäppchenpreis. Unbenutzt.
Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nowide (19. März 2012)

hi Uwe, interessant, hoffe Du erlaubst, dass ich deine Auflistung kopiert hab um den zestythread nicht zu belasten.



Das im Zesty verbaute Schaltauge ist natürlich wieder ein eigenes, mit ausserordentlichen Schraubenabstand, 

hab Deinen Vernunftrat befolgt und bleibe bei der guten XT.


----------



## tob07 (22. März 2012)

Hi,

bin auf der Suche nach dem Lapierre Zesty Kettenstrebenschutz selbstklebend fürs Alu Modell 2011, falls also einer einen kennt, der jemanden kennt...

Vielen Dank,

Gruß!!


----------



## LC4Fun (25. März 2012)

Hallo,

hat jemand ne Teileliste des 2009er 514er Zesty? Auf der LP Homepage habe ich kein Archiv gefunden (blind?)

LG,
Holger


----------



## vitaminc (25. März 2012)

Das mit dem fehlenden Archiv stört mich auch, aber ich nehme immer diesen Link:

http://www.bikelager-shop.de/Lapierre-Zesty-514-Modell-2009


----------



## lacoccoina (28. März 2012)

Hallo allerseits,
bei meinem Zesty machen Gabel (Fox Float 32 RL 2009) und Dämpfer (Fox RP23 von 2008) so langsam deutliche Mucken - Service lohnt nicht, da schon Kratzer in Standrohren usw. Daher überlege ich komplett neue Federelemente einzubauen. Dazu folgende Fragen:
- Kann mir einer sagen, ob der Monarch Plus in das Zesty (514L von 2009) passt? Wäre dann der 200x57mm, oder? 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-RC3-Daempfer-2012-Mid-Comp-weiss::28808.html

Was hat es mit dem High/Mid/Low Tune auf sich? Was nimmt man da bei 65kg Fahrergewicht?? Und dannwahrscheinlich Standard Volume und nicht High, oder?

- Als Gabel denke ich an die Sektor Solo Air:
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,121;product=28189

Passt das zusammen? Macht das Sinn?

Dankbar für ein paar Einschätzungen...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (29. März 2012)

Den Monarch Plus hab ich schon seit letztem Jahr im Zesty. Bin hoch zufrieden. Hab ich hier schon beschrieben. 

Zur Gabel: 
Ich fahre die Revalation Dual Air mit 20mm Steckachse. Das Ding ist im Vergleich zur Fox RL mal eine richtige Ansage. 

Zur Sektor fehlen mir die Erfahrungen Ich hab die immer unteren Preis Segment eingeordnet und nicht weiter beachtet. Ich glaube nicht, dass die bei der Performace des Monarch mithält. 

Wichtig für eien spürbaren Zugewinn an Stabilität ist auf jeden Fall eine Steckachse.


----------



## vitaminc (30. März 2012)

das 2009er hat 15mm Steckachse.

Ist so ein Monarch Plus RC3 bei 65kg nicht etwas übertrieben für ein Zesty?


----------



## lacoccoina (30. März 2012)

Du weißt ja nicht, was ich damit mache....


----------



## Lutsch (30. März 2012)

Wie schaut es denn bei der Revelation mit Absacken bei Stufen, steilen Gelände oder harten Bremsen aus? Das ist das Problem bei der Fox RL (2009) aus meiner Sicht.

Hinten hab eich derzeit den Monarch RT3 HV low drin und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Keine Sänfte, aber das war der Hinterbau bei mir noch nie. Mit ca. 30% Sag fühlt sich der Hinterbau aber sehr kontolliert an und gibt gute Rückmeldung vom Boden.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. März 2012)

Das Mission Control  als Druckstufendämpfung sollte ja eigentlich hinreichend bekannt sein. Ist nicht so Pralle, aber im Gegensatz zur Fox RL gibt es eine Druckstufen- Dämfung. 
Sackte schon noch ab, aber wenn man seien Erfahrungen aus Totem Solo Air und 200 mm Boxxer gesammelt hat, dann fällt einem das Durchsachen gar nicht mehr so auf. 
Mit der CR-Conception Dämpferkartusche ist dann aber noch mal besser geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VerdammteAxt (30. März 2012)

Hier mein neues Zesty. ca. 10 Min. alt





Ich habe noch einige Umbauten machen lassen. XT Kurbel statt Slx und XT Bremsen statt Formula RX.
Bin nur kurz gefahren da ich gesundheitlich nicht fit bin aber der Ersteindruck ist bis jetzt sehr gut


----------



## hergie (30. März 2012)

Welche Pedale sind das?


----------



## VerdammteAxt (30. März 2012)

Sixpack Skywalker


----------



## hergie (30. März 2012)

VerdammteAxt schrieb:


> Sixpack Skywalker



Danke und viel Spaß mit dem Zesty


----------



## tuubaduur (31. März 2012)

@Axt
Kanst du bitte mal ein Bild von der Umwerferansteuerung machen. Ich würde gerne sehen wie die den Zug verlegt und befestigt haben.

Danke!!! tuubaduur


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (31. März 2012)

Seit Donnerstag auch im Dienste seiner Majestät und bereits über 110 Kilometer auf dem Tacho: Ein Zesty 314.





_Ja wo versteckt es sich denn? (Suchbild ^^)_





_Ah, da ist es ja._







_War mit dem Radl heut erstmal auf der Pirsch _





_Doch kaum..._





_...wurde es nach dem letzten Hagelschauer das erste Mal sonnig,..._





_... fing es schon wieder an - diesmal mit Schnee ._



_(Sorry, sieht man auf dem Bild nicht so). Die letzten beiden Fotos sind im Abstand von zehn Minuten entstanden._



Die Fotos entstammem übrigens alle dem heutigen Tag. War eben nochmal fein einige Trails auf Schnee rocken, um das Teil auch schon mal hier zu entjungfern. Btw. sind mein Kumpel (much175) und ich am Donnerstag mit unsern Radeln direkt aus´m Dresdner Laden nach Heim (~Freiberg) geradelt. Wer sich noch an das Wetter von Donnerstag erinner kann, weiß genau, was wir und unsere Radeln da so aushalten mussten .

Naja, ich glaub ich mach dann noch mal raus. Ist grade recht windstill und so 







*_____     _____     _____     _____*

*Tante Edit meint*
War eben mal die ersten richtigen Trials rocken, wieder recht verschneit, etwas verschlammt und zum Teil nasses Gras.
Bisher bin ich von den x-King ganz gut angetan was den Grip betrifft - vor allem, da ich die seit gestern mit wesentlich mehr Druck
fahre, als ab Werk drauf war (was bereits nach dem ersten Tag zu einem Platten führte ).


----------



## VerdammteAxt (2. April 2012)

@tuubaduur


----------



## tuubaduur (2. April 2012)

Danke!!


----------



## deepinthewood (10. April 2012)

Hi,

hätte da mal ne Frage 

Lapierre Zesty Rahmengröße: Bin 1,82m Schrittlänge 85cm. 

eher 'M' oder eher 'L'

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deepinthewood (10. April 2012)

Hätte da evtl. noch ne Frage. 
Da die Zesty ja so gut wie ausverkauft sind ( leider )...hat Lapierre eine Midseason Produktion geplant oder war es das für diese Saison?


----------



## vitaminc (10. April 2012)

"M" wenn du es verspielter willst, "L" sicher die bessere Lösung für Touren.


----------



## deepinthewood (10. April 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> "m" wenn du es verspielter willst, "l" sicher die bessere lösung für touren.


 

thx


----------



## VerdammteAxt (10. April 2012)

Ich bin 1,78 mit 80cm SL und fahre ein M. Das ist aber schon Grenzwertig bei mir. Ich würde dir L empfehlen.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (11. April 2012)

Ich habe mich gestern das erste & zweite Mal (zweimal hintereinander ) am Entlüften der Reverb versucht:













Da bekommt man wirklich das Gefühl, Hightech zu bedienen


----------



## deepinthewood (11. April 2012)

VerdammteAxt schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,78 mit 80cm SL und fahre ein M. Das ist aber schon Grenzwertig bei mir. Ich würde dir L empfehlen.


 

Danke Dir. Langsam tendiere ich auch zu 'L', da mein Hauptanliegen an dieses Fahrrad Touren bzw. Wadentraining wäre...stellt sich jetzt nur noch die Frage, wo ich ein 214 ( dritt Fahrrad ) her bekomme.

Scheinst wohl auch Mr Bike Kunde zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockshock (12. April 2012)

Hey Jungs
Was habt ihr da für Flatpedale drauf? 
LG


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (13. April 2012)

Rockshock schrieb:


> Hey Jungs
> Was habt ihr da für Flatpedale drauf?
> LG



NC-17 Sudpin III Gold


----------



## tawasbij (15. April 2012)

Hat jemand ne ahnung was ein hinterbau fürs zesty 314 baujahr2010 kostet?


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (22. April 2012)

Wenn jemand ein paar Tipps hat, wie man Öl von den Bremsbelägen bekommt (am besten mit Hausmitteln ) immer her damit. 

Ein Link zur Wartungsanleitung einer 2012er Shimano XT würde mich auch freuen. Ich blicke hier nicht ganz durch +.O


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. April 2012)

Indem man die Beläge ersetzt.
Alle andere ist nicht seriös. Dazu wist du von verantworungsbewussten Schaubern keine Tipps bekommen.
zu 2: Der Bikehändler deines Vertrauens. Oder viel Geld. i.d.R. repariert man nämlich sehr viel kaputt.


----------



## vitaminc (22. April 2012)

verölte Beläge wird man tauschen müssen, hingegen man die Scheiben mit Isopropenol 100% ohne Weiteres vom Öl befreien kann. 

Wartungsanleitung der XT 2012 habe ich keine, aber ich kann dir sagen was ich bei meiner Saint mache:
- Kolben prüfen und ggf. gefügig machen
- Bremsbelag prüfen und ggf. wechseln
- Hebelweite/Druckpunkt prüfen und ggf. bei ausgebautem Rad paar Mal am Hebel pumpen
- Entlüften tu ich nur, wenn alles andere nicht mehr hilft und die Bremse nicht mehr Ihren Dienst verrichtet

Das Entlüften der Shimano-Bremsen ist wirklich ein Kinderspiel.
Von unten nach oben Öl durchdrücken, Blässchen vom Behälter rausziehen, das so lange bis keine Blässchen mehr vorhanden sind. 

Übung macht den Meister, und wer es nie probiert, der wird auch nie in der Lage sein, selbst Hand anzulegen. Ich habe hier vor 1-2 Jahren auch noch klein angefangen, inzwischen mach ich schon sehr viel selbst am Zesty, nicht nur um Geld zu sparen, sondern weil mir die Schrauberei auch Spaß macht und ich irgendwann auch mal ein Bike selbst aufbauen will.


----------



## Die Wade (23. April 2012)

Hallo Zesty'aner,

ich habe an meinem 2010er 714 nach dem Frühjahrsputz Lackveränderungen im Bereich der Bremsklemmung entdeckt.
Nun finde ich im Thread der Formula R1 einige Hinweise dass möglicherweise Bremsflüssigkeit aus der Überdruck-Membrane austritt. Diese Membrane befindet sich im Bereich der Lenkerklemmung. 
mir stellt sich die Frage ob der unschön angegriffene Lenker unter die Garantie fällt? Das Bike ist nämlich noch keine zwei Jahre alt.
Hat von Euch schon jemand ähnliche Probleme gehabt?
Kann es Probleme geben wenn ich jetzt auf einen Carbonlenker wechsle?


----------



## RealNBK (23. April 2012)

Genau den gleichen Schei$$ habe ich momentan. Dafür gibt es drei mögliche Gründe. Meine erste Vermutung: Formula bekommt die Bremsen nicht dicht. Scheiß Produkt! Obs stimmt weiß ich nicht. Erklärung von Formula: Sie haben die Bremsflüssigkeit nicht jährlich getauscht. Das DOT zieht wasser und dehnt sich aus. -> Druck auf Membran. Membran gibt nach. Kann auch sein, finde die erklärung aber doch etwas mau. Es gibt Bremsen die man jahrhunderte nicht entlüften muss und die keine Probleme machen. Jedenfalls wollte Formula nix wissen von wegen Ersatzlenker oder kulanzpreis beim service. 
Dritte Ursache die mir erst kürzlich eingefallen ist. Ich hab an der HR-Bremse vor kurzem die Kolben zurück gedrückt weil die origianlscheibe schon wieder angefangen hat zu schleifen und ich wissen wollte ob die Kolben frei sind. Dabei Kann es schon sein dass ich damit direkt auf die Membran im Hebel gedrückt habe. An der VR-Bremse hatte ich nämlich wesentlich weniger spuren von dem Dot. Giftig und äzend ist die plörre trotzdem. Die nächste Bremse läuft mit mineralöl.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. April 2012)

Die RX ist die billig Bremse aus der Palette von Formula. Möchte nicht wissen für wie wenig die im OEM Markt verramscht wird. 
Das einzig positive an dem Ding ist der kurze Hebelweg bis zum Druckpunkt. 
Ich hab de Bremse nach einem Jahr "entsorgt". Jetzt verrichtet eine Shimano XTR Trail den Dienst. Das war seit langem die beste Investition, die ich getätigt habe. 
Und da ist Minaralöl drin. Die hat es auch im Lletzten winter anstandslos und ohne Mucken getan. DOT in MTB- Bremsen muss m.M. nach nicht sein. Shimano und Magura beweisen ja, dass es auch mit Mineralöl geht. 

Heute würde ich aber die XT nehmen. Tuts genau so gut bei geringerem Preis.


----------



## RealNBK (25. April 2012)

Die RX ist aber nicht wirklich schwerer. Optisch kann ich keine unterschiede erkennen. Aber eine vernünftige bremse ist die XT mit sicherheit. Da klappern auch keine Hebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multisurfer (9. Mai 2012)

Ich kann eure Kritik an der RX nicht ganz teilen. Sie mag nicht (mehr) die bissigste sein, zugegeben, aber eine sanfte Dosierung ist mir manchmal ganz lieb. Und wenn ich meine Bekannte alle Nase lang mit Problemen der Entlüftung ihrer Bremsen sehe, freue ich mich an dem geringen Wartungsanspruch der Formulas.


----------



## c4sper (9. Mai 2012)

Multisurfer schrieb:


> Ich kann eure Kritik an der RX nicht ganz teilen. Sie mag nicht (mehr) die bissigste sein, zugegeben, aber eine sanfte Dosierung ist mir manchmal ganz lieb. Und wenn ich meine Bekannte alle Nase lang mit Problemen der Entlüftung ihrer Bremsen sehe, freue ich mich an dem geringen Wartungsanspruch der Formulas.


Sehe ich ähnlich. Zumal Du bei der Bissigkeit doch mit ein paar Sinterbelägen noch ordentlich nachhelfen kannst.


----------



## agnes (10. Mai 2012)

fahre seid monaten die mt8.  für mich perfekt. die rx ging nur wegen den geräuschen. so hat sie recht gut gebremmst. 

aber das ist ein leidiges thema mit der rx.


----------



## Rockshock (10. Mai 2012)

Fahre die RX auch chon ne Weile n meinem Zesty u bin absolut zufrieden. Sie hat genug Biss, macht mir keine Scherereien von wegen "Wartung".... Jedem das Seine


----------



## Axalp (10. Mai 2012)

Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an. Ich würde mir auch gerne eine Shimano-Bremse ans Bike schrauben...
... wenn ich nicht schon an Zesty und Froggy die RX fahren würde.

+ Absolut zuverlässig ( in zusammen 4 Jahren Betrieb musste ich noch nie! entlüften )
+ geringer Belagverschleiss
+ gute, jederzeit ausreichende Bremskraft (weniger als Shimano, vergleichbar mit Elixir)
+ guter, mittelharter Druckpunkt (nicht so hart wie bei Shimano, aber keinesfalls "schwammig")
- quietschen bei Nässe (macht mir persönlich aber nichts aus)
- DOT

Insofern lohnt sich ein Umbau für mich nicht. Wenn ich etwas neues kaufen müsste, dann hätte z.Zt. Shimano die Nase vorn.


----------



## Splash (10. Mai 2012)

Bei mir ist die RX eben wegen der Geräuschentwicklung (nicht nur bei Nässe) wieder runter, DOT war dann auch nur ein theoretisches Thema. Für mich hat es dann aber keinen Sinn gemacht, für eine weitere Bremse das Werkzeug zum Entlüften zu beschaffen ...

Vom Bissher war die RX aber klar weniger als die Marta SL bei mir, bin aber auch nicht wirklich der leichteste Fahrer ...


----------



## RealNBK (10. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube das Formular quietschproblem hängt weniger an der Bremse bzw. deren Sätteln, sondern viel mehr an den labberigen originalscheiben und deren Lochung. Verstärkt werden kann das allerdings stark durch ein leichtes Spiel des Laufrads auf der achse. Bis ich die XT-Laufräder als Urspung der quitscherei und vor allem schleifferei enttarnt habe hat es mich einiges an Nerven gekostet. Spielt also eher mit den scheiben und kontrolliert das Lagerspiel. Auch wenn ich persönlich auch ganz gerne eine Shimanobremse hätte, wenn ich denn eine bräuchte.


----------



## Multisurfer (10. Mai 2012)

Juppp, RealNBK bringt´s auf den Punkt! ...und dabei haben wir noch garnicht über das schicke Design philosophiert, speziell rot eloxiert..was natürlich Geschmacksache ist..!

Ohjjee, jetzt hab ich ein Fass aufgemacht..


----------



## stscit04 (10. Mai 2012)

Nowide schrieb:


> ....
> naja nur interessehalber, eine *XTR *müssts für den *Hobbyfahrer *bestens tun
> ....



Jetzt hab ich mich grade verschluckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Mai 2012)

Wenn man die RX mit Avid Scheiben kombiniert ist das gequietsche vollständig weg.


----------



## r3maIns (10. Mai 2012)

Oder aber die neuen 2012er zweigeteilten Scheiben von Formula...meint ihr die taugen was? Hätte ich als meine nächste Anschaffung ins Auge gefasst, weil mich das ständige geklingele und geschleife so nervt!


----------



## RealNBK (11. Mai 2012)

Ich weiÃ halt nicht warum man soviel geld ausgeben muss. Ich habe Centerlockscheiben fÃ¼r 18â¬ gekauft, super. Jetzt fÃ¼r 22 Ashima scheiben. Wieviel wollten die nochmal fÃ¼r die zweiteiligen Formulas haben? Zwischen 60 und 70 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## c4sper (11. Mai 2012)

Verstehe ich auch nicht, warum man so viel Kohle ausgeben muss.
Ein paar hiervon tun es auch wunderbar:
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=50&products_id=455
Achtung: kein Centerlock!


----------



## RealNBK (11. Mai 2012)

Die sind ganz schön schwer. Meine Ashima wiegt in 180 gewogene 110gr.


----------



## c4sper (11. Mai 2012)

Das sind bei zwei 180er Scheiben insgesamt 100 Gramm Unterschied. 
Das ist schon ganz schön heavy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kittyhawk (11. Mai 2012)

Könnt ihr mir einen Lenker (mindestens 710mm) samt kürzeren vorbaus empfehlen?was nutzt ihr?


----------



## c4sper (11. Mai 2012)

Irgendeinen? Wieviel Rise darf er denn haben und vor allem: was fährst Du jetzt?


----------



## kittyhawk (11. Mai 2012)

Im Moment ist der originale drauf.gestern bin ich einen Syncros Rizer FR 2014 710 mm 31.8 mm gefahren.wieviel rise der hat weiss ich nicht.war jedoch von der gefuhlten Sicherheit begeistert.


----------



## r3maIns (11. Mai 2012)

http://www.crankbrothers.com/bars_cobalt11.php

In der 780mm Version bei mir montiert


----------



## hergie (12. Mai 2012)

kittyhawk schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir einen Lenker (mindestens 710mm) samt kürzeren vorbaus empfehlen?was nutzt ihr?



Ich hatte die ganze Zeit einen Truvativ Holzfeller WC gehabt, der hat allerdings nur 700mm. 

Zur Zeit fahre ich einen TRuvativ Boobar in 740 mm. Vorbei ist ein Truvativ Holzfeller 40mm. Bin mit der Kombi bis Dato sehr zufrieden.


----------



## rider1970 (12. Mai 2012)

kittyhawk schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir einen Lenker (mindestens 710mm) samt kürzeren vorbaus empfehlen?was nutzt ihr?



Lenker Spank Spoon 740mm/31,8mm/20mm Rise (kürzlich hier im Bikemarkt erworben;neu)
Vorbau Bontrager Rhytm pro 70mm/31,8


----------



## kittyhawk (12. Mai 2012)

der originale vorbau hat wohl eine 31,8mm aufnahme?


----------



## rider1970 (12. Mai 2012)

Zumindest an meinem Spicy


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. Mai 2012)

kittyhawk schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir einen Lenker (mindestens 710mm) samt kürzeren vorbaus empfehlen?was nutzt ihr?



Spank Subrosa 740mm gibt es mit 5,15,25 mm Rise.
Die wiegen c.a. 280g. Der Spoon ist auch nicht schlecht. Günstiger und schwerer ... so um die 360g.


----------



## rider1970 (12. Mai 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Spank Subrosa 740mm gibt es mit 5,15,25 mm Rise.
> Die wiegen c.a. 280g. Der Spoon ist auch nicht schlecht. Günstiger und schwerer ... so um die 360g.



Mach mir doch meinen Lenker nicht so schwer

Lt. unsere Küchenwaage 332gr.-für mich i.O.,da ich auch etwas "schwerer" bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kittyhawk (12. Mai 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Spank Subrosa 740mm gibt es mit 5,15,25 mm Rise.
> Die wiegen c.a. 280g.



Das Gewicht ist mal Ansage bei der Breite. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass mir 747mm zu breit sein wird. Aber probieren geht über studieren. Kürzen könnte man ja immernoch.


----------



## Paramedicus (15. Mai 2012)

Servus!
Frage an die Zesty Fahrer, hat jemand von euch nen Zestyrahmen in L rumliegen den er gern loswerden mag?
Infos an mich bitte!

Sport frei!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (16. Mai 2012)

Bikedude001 hat es schon mal geschrieben: Eine RS Lyrik passt noch sehr gut ins Zesty. 
ich fand das etwas oversized, jetzt habe ich es selber ausprobiert. 
Der Dude hat recht. 
Ich hab jetzt seit ein paar Tagen eine 2011er Lyrik Solo Air DH (170mm) im Zesty. Zuerst wollte ich die Gabel auf 150 mm traveln. Das ist aber gar nicht notwendig. Mit einem Cane Creek EC 44/40 (1.5'' bei semiintegriertem Steuerrohr- Durchmesser) baut die Lyrik 3 cm höher als die Revelation. Das wird bei steilen Uphills etwas schwieriger mit dem gerade aus fahren, aber ansonsten lässt es sich noch bestens fahren. 
Im Flachen Gelände oder Bergab gleicht man durch den grösseren Sag der Lyrik eh wieder einen Teil der Überhöhung aus. 
Vom Ansprechbverhalten, Stabilität und Downhill- Fähigkeit der Lyrik brauch man ja nicht mehr viel berichten. 
Mal schauen wie sich das Paket nächste Woche am Garda See  schlägt.


----------



## vitaminc (16. Mai 2012)

@Freizeit-Biker
Würde ich gerne mal ein Bild sehen!


----------



## Multisurfer (17. Mai 2012)

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass eine TALAS ein sehr guter Kompromiß für das Zesty ist und die größte Bandbreite zwischen Race und AM abdeckt hinsichtlich Gewicht, Funktion und Geometrie/Fahreigenschaften. Damit wird das Zesty zur franz. Konkurrenz für das Schweizer Taschenmesser. Klar, wenn meine Prioritäten in die ein oder andere Richtung tendieren kann ich unter der Akzeptanz von Kompromissen durchaus eine andere Gabel wählen.. oder ein passenderes Bike..

Sonnigen Vaddertag!


----------



## RealNBK (18. Mai 2012)

Race!?! Na ja, jeder hat sein eigenes Bild von einem 140mm Bike. Aber ich glaube aus eigener Erfahrung nicht, dass mich eine absenkung schneller auf nem marathon machen würde. Ich kletter überall mit dem Zesty hoch wo ich auch nit dem flachen starrbike und dem Hardtail hoch komme.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Mai 2012)

Irgend Jemand wollte noch mal ein Foto von meinem Zesty mit Lyrik haben. 
Bitteschön:



Die Lyrik ist eine 2011er RC2 DH (Solo Air 170 mm)

Hat sich ein einer Woche Lago gut geschlagen. Der Aufbau hat sich als sehr guter Kompromiss aus guter Uphill- Fähigkeit und  ausreichenden Reserven um auch auf den Klassikern 601, Skull etc. noch  Spass zu haben, qualifiziert. 
Vom ursprünglichen 314 ist zwar nur noch der Rahmen übrig, aber der  Rahmen in raw ist mir richtig ans Herz gewachsen.


----------



## vitaminc (25. Mai 2012)

@Uwe
Geile Enduro-Maschine!
Mit deinem Zesty deckst Du dann nen sehr breiten Bereich ab, so dass dein Frosch eigentlich nur für Bikepark-Einsätze herangezogen wird?


----------



## lugggas (25. Mai 2012)

puuuh, mit dem sitzwinkel könnte ich nicht mehr leben.

hattest du schon zum monarch plus was ausführlicheres geschrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Mai 2012)

Was ist an dem Sitzwinkel so extrem? Da fahr mal >1000 hm mit dem Froggy.

Zum Monarch hatte ich schon mal was geschrieben. Der tut's gut. Hat nach der Woche Lago aber ein Problem mit dem Ansprechverhalten. Braucht wohl dringend einen Service.

Das Froggy ist wirklich nur noch für Park und sonstige Shuttle Touren da.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## lugggas (26. Mai 2012)

tja, so verschieden sind die geschmäcker...

ich hab meine revelation wieder von 150 auf 140 umgebaut und den sattel auf anschlag vor, weil ich sonst das gefühl hatte, recht weit von hinten zu treten. bin letztens ein stumpjumper evo von einem kumpel gefahren, das hat mir in der hinsicht z.B deutlich besser gefallen.


----------



## vitaminc (27. Mai 2012)

@luggas
Ich hab noch Original 140er, und auch den Sattel ganz vorne. Sattelspitze leicht nach unten geneigt. Perfektes Uphill-Setup für mich und zum runtertrailen is das auch noch ein guter Kompromiss.

Stumpjumper hat mir diesbezüglich ebenso besser gefallen, dafür bergab ist das Zesty die fettere Rakete


----------



## r3maIns (3. Juni 2012)

Moin,

was fahrt ihr denn an eurem Zesty hinten für eine Reifengröße? Arg viel Platz ist ja nicht zu den Streben mit nem 2,25er NN oder 2,2er MK2...

Geht da noch mehr oder ist das eher nicht empfehlenwert wegen Dreck usw. ?


----------



## RealNBK (3. Juni 2012)

Ich fahr 2,25 auf einer Flowfelge im Plastikhinterbau. Ohne Probleme. 2,35 passen auch noch.


----------



## LC4Fun (3. Juni 2012)

r3maIns schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was fahrt ihr denn an eurem Zesty hinten für eine Reifengröße? Arg viel Platz ist ja nicht zu den Streben mit nem 2,25er NN oder 2,2er MK2...
> 
> Geht da noch mehr oder ist das eher nicht empfehlenwert wegen Dreck usw. ?



...ich hab letztes Jahr zum Spaß hinten nen 2.1er Racing Ralph Double Defense drauf gemacht und bin dabei geblieben. Langt mir persönlich in unserer Region rund um HN voll und ganz aus.... In härteren/verblockten Gefilden wäre das vermutlich weniger optimal...

LG,
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kittyhawk (3. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre 2,25 Ardent. Passt, sitzt und hat Luft.


----------



## vitaminc (3. Juni 2012)

RQ 2.2 UST, bin weitestgehend im Schwarzwald unterwegs, aber auch mal in den Alpen. Mehr Reifen brauch ich nicht, außerdem ist es eh schon grenzwertig auf der Original-XT-Felge.


----------



## Pitti690 (3. Juni 2012)

Hinterbau is ja eh der selbe wie beim Spicy 
2.5 Minion DH Tubeless in ner XT Felge und ohne Probleme


----------



## c4sper (3. Juni 2012)

2,35 Hans Dampf mit Begeisterung und ohne Probleme


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (4. Juni 2012)

2.2 X-King Protection.

Bisher überwiegend zufrieden.


----------



## hergie (4. Juni 2012)

2,4er Ardent ohne Probleme.


----------



## kittyhawk (12. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mal eine Anfänger-Schrauber-Frage: Welche Kassette/Kette habe ich auf meinen 2008er Zesty? Worauf muss ich beim Neukauf achten? Da scheint es ja verschiedene Größen/Längen zu geben? Danke


----------



## RealNBK (12. Juni 2012)

9fach shimano. 11 bis 32 zähne, oder vielleicht auch bis 34. wie du willst. Beachten musst du da garnichts. Alles 9-fachmäßige von Shimano und SRAM passt. SLX, XT und XTR sind etwas leichter und halten vielleicht auch 100m länger als das billigere material. SRAM passt, aber da hab ich keine ahnung warum man das nehmen sollte.


----------



## kittyhawk (12. Juni 2012)

RealNBK schrieb:


> 9fach shimano. 11 bis 32 zähne, oder vielleicht auch bis 34. wie du willst. Beachten musst du da garnichts. Alles 9-fachmäßige von Shimano und SRAM passt. SLX, XT und XTR sind etwas leichter und halten vielleicht auch 100m länger als das billigere material. SRAM passt, aber da hab ich keine ahnung warum man das nehmen sollte.



Danke!


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (13. Juni 2012)

Hat einer von euch zufällig auch ein Problem (gehabt) mit dem Umwerfer?


Mein 2012er Zesty mit SLX-Umferfer will nicht mehr auf das große Blatt vorn schalten. Will man den Trigger drücken, fühlt man einen starken Widerstand.

Nach einigem Herumprobieren habe ich bemerkt, dass - drückt man den Umwerfer etwas nach unten und versucht gleichzeitig auf das große Blatt zu schalten - es dann doch funktioniert.

Vorschläge?

*Edit*
Das Zesty ist ziemlich genau seit zwei Monaten in meinem Besitz (Neukauf) und bisher gerade einmal ~2.600 Kilometer gefahren - noch keine Stürze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (14. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht zu wenig Zugspannung oder ein Steinchen dass irgendwo dazwischen klemmt ?


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Juni 2012)

Dreck in der Hülle vom Umwerferzug?


----------



## sub-xero (15. Juni 2012)

Eine dumme Frage:

Ich habe ein Lapierre Zesty 514 Modell 2011. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Bremssättel Postmount sind, oder IS? Und ob die Bremsscheiben Centerlock sind oder 6-Loch?

Die Information ist für mich wichtig, weil ich eine Magura MT4 montieren will. Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand eine kurze Antwort geben könnte. Ich kenne mich leider mit Bremsanlagen noch nicht so gut aus.


----------



## RealNBK (15. Juni 2012)

man man man. Ein wenig selber kann man das jawol selber recherchieren oder einfach selber nachschauen wenn man überhaupt keine Ahnung hat.
2011 hat der Hinterbau noch IS aufnaheme, die Fox PM. Es wird aber natürlich so ausgeliefert, dass die Adapter für die serienmäßigen 180er Scheiben vorne und hinten auf die heutzutage ausschließlich angebotenen PM Bremssättel passen. 
Da am 514 Shimanolaufräder verbaut sind, wird es wohl Centerlock sein. Erkennt man an der Zentralen Befestigung. 6-Loch, entsprechend an den 6 (!!) Schrauben.


----------



## c4sper (15. Juni 2012)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch zufällig auch ein Problem (gehabt) mit dem Umwerfer?
> 
> 
> Mein 2012er Zesty mit SLX-Umferfer will nicht mehr auf das große Blatt vorn schalten. Will man den Trigger drücken, fühlt man einen starken Widerstand.
> ...


Hast Du das Problem mittlerweile gelöst? Da sich der Bereich des Umwerfers extrem schnell zusetzt mit allem, was sich auf den Trails finden lässt, wird das Problem vermutlich irgendwo zwischendrin "klemmen". Hast Du mal versucht den Umwerfer so gut es geht zu reinigen? Ähnliches Problem hatte ich nach einer extremen Schlammschlacht, aber da war nach dem Reinigen alles wieder fein.


----------



## swabian (15. Juni 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Eine dumme Frage:
> 
> Ich habe ein Lapierre Zesty 514 Modell 2011. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Bremssättel Postmount sind, oder IS? Und ob die Bremsscheiben Centerlock sind oder 6-Loch?
> 
> Die Information ist für mich wichtig, weil ich eine Magura MT4 montieren will. Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand eine kurze Antwort geben könnte. Ich kenne mich leider mit Bremsanlagen noch nicht so gut aus.




Wäre es nicht besser, wenn Du einen Fachhändler Deines Vertrauens aufsuchst?
Wenn Du schon so grundlegende Dinge nicht weißt, welche ja wirklich unübersehbar sind...


----------



## swabian (15. Juni 2012)

c4sper schrieb:


> Hast Du das Problem mittlerweile gelöst? Da sich der Bereich des Umwerfers extrem schnell zusetzt mit allem, was sich auf den Trails finden lässt, wird das Problem vermutlich irgendwo zwischendrin "klemmen". Hast Du mal versucht den Umwerfer so gut es geht zu reinigen? Ähnliches Problem hatte ich nach einer extremen Schlammschlacht, aber da war nach dem Reinigen alles wieder fein.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hast Du mal geschaut, ob der Umwerfer auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt bzw. den Kettenblättern aufsitzt, wenn er nämlich ein wenig Spiel bekommt und an der Halterung der Excenter (beim XT ist es so, wahrscheinlich beim SLX auch)nach unten montiert ist, dann steht er an den Blättern an!


----------



## Hugi01 (19. Juni 2012)

Hi, hätte mal eine Frage an die Profis, und die schon mal das gleiche  knacken hatten. Mein Zesty 316 von 2010, c.a 2200 km und ca 30000  hm gefahren, hat seit einiger zeit ein knacken im  Tretlager/Schwingenbereich. Vermute diese eloxierte Schraube im  Hauptager, ich weiß da war schon mal was in einem Tread finde es aber  nicht mehr. Meine Frage an Euch  soll  ich versuchen die Mutter mit ca 25 Nm nachzuziehen, wenn die aber mit  Loctite geklebt wurde, ist es möglich das man erst das Losbrechmoment  überwinden muss, das kann ja unter umständen  höher sein als die 25  Nm, und dann doch nicht genügend Vorspannung erreicht oder gleich die  Schraube raus und fetten, oder evt.neue Schraube und anziehen. Wo kriegt  man die Schraube her, und welches Drehmoment. Wäre Euch sehr dankbar  für  einen Tipp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gruß


----------



## r3maIns (19. Juni 2012)

Also ich hatte mal ein Knacken in meinem 714er von welchem ich auch dachte, dass es das Tretlager sei. Es war dann aber das Horst Link Lager. Hier in diesem Thread findest du irgendwo die Bezeichnung davon, falls es das sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (20. Juni 2012)

ich würde es losschrauben und dann neu anziehen. Wenn die Pampe locker ist schmiert sie sogar eher als dass sie klebt. Kannst natürlich auch erstmal warm föhnen.


----------



## Supernobbe (20. Juni 2012)

Servus,

ich habe das Zesty 314 Mod. 2012 und möchte gern wissen wo ich die goldenen Ringe, die am Lenkerende befestigt sind, nachkaufen kann? Sind leider scho ein wenig lädiert.

Servus
Nobbe


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. Juni 2012)

Hugi01 schrieb:


> Hi, hätte mal eine Frage an die Profis, und die schon mal das gleiche  knacken hatten. Mein Zesty 316 von 2010, c.a 2200 km und ca 30000  hm gefahren, hat seit einiger zeit ein knacken im  Tretlager/Schwingenbereich. Vermute diese eloxierte Schraube im  Hauptager, ich weiß da war schon mal was in einem Tread finde es aber  nicht mehr. Meine Frage an Euch  soll  ich versuchen die Mutter mit ca 25 Nm nachzuziehen, wenn die aber mit  Loctite geklebt wurde, ist es möglich das man erst das Losbrechmoment  überwinden muss, das kann ja unter umständen  höher sein als die 25  Nm, und dann doch nicht genügend Vorspannung erreicht oder gleich die  Schraube raus und fetten, oder evt.neue Schraube und anziehen. Wo kriegt  man die Schraube her, und welches Drehmoment. Wäre Euch sehr dankbar  für  einen Tipp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du kannst die Schraube einfach nachziehen. Allerdings mir deutlich mehr als 25Nm, wegen den von dir bereits beschriebenen Gründen.
Besser ist allerdings die Mutter zu lösen, reinigen, fetten und mit Loctite wieder zusammenbauen.


----------



## Hugi01 (20. Juni 2012)

Danke,  werde es mal so versuchen.


----------



## RealNBK (20. Juni 2012)

fetten+loctite ist irgendwie irrsinn, oder?


----------



## swabian (21. Juni 2012)

RealNBK schrieb:


> fetten+loctite ist irgendwie irrsinn, oder?



Warum Irrsinn, es gibt doch noch mehr Bereiche wo ein Kontakt entsteht, außer am Gewinde, Fett wo z.B. Alu auf Alu kommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (21. Juni 2012)

Dass sich das gerümpel vermischen könnte und man den Kleber dann auch hätte weglassen können hast du dir aber noch nicht überlegt, oder?


----------



## swabian (21. Juni 2012)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Dass sich das gerümpel vermischen könnte und man den Kleber dann auch hätte weglassen können hast du dir aber noch nicht überlegt, oder?



Mal von der Theorie zur Praxis......wenn ich z.B. ein Schraubenkopf ganz dünn mit fett benetze und vorne am Gewinde Loctide draufpacke (natürlich nicht im Überfluß...dann funktioniert das schon, ein bisschen Sachverstand ist natürlich vorausgesetzt und ein bisschen Materialgespür sollte man schon mitbringen, sonst sollte man doch lieber zum Fachhändler gehen!


----------



## RealNBK (21. Juni 2012)

warum sollte man das denn tun? Ich verstehe es einfach nicht.


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Juni 2012)

RealNBK schrieb:


> warum sollte man das denn tun? Ich verstehe es einfach nicht.


Dus sollst Bolzen einfetten und auf das Gewinde Loctite machen. Nicht Fett und Loctite aufs Gewinde.


----------



## schocos (9. Juli 2012)

Ein Tipp für Lapierre Freunde und Liebhaber schöner Stahlrahmen( oder die es noch werden wollen ). Leider, leider schließt ein MTB Pionier und Lapierre Händler seinen Laden. Es gibt noch einige schöne Sachen. Aber seht selbst.

http://www.germans-cycles.de/08_shop_angebote.php


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (9. Juli 2012)

c4sper schrieb:


> Hast Du das Problem mittlerweile gelöst? Da sich der Bereich des Umwerfers extrem schnell zusetzt mit allem, was sich auf den Trails finden lässt, wird das Problem vermutlich irgendwo zwischendrin "klemmen". Hast Du mal versucht den Umwerfer so gut es geht zu reinigen? Ähnliches Problem hatte ich nach einer extremen Schlammschlacht, aber da war nach dem Reinigen alles wieder fein.




Sorry für die späte Antwort:

Es scheint tatsächlich an dem vorhandenen Spiel des Umwerfers gelegen zu haben, welches much175 auf unserer gestrigen Tour bei einer genaueren Analyse festgestellt hat. Ich bin überrascht, in welch kurzer Zeit solch ein "großes" (2-3mm) Spiel entstehen kann. Wir konnten jedoch nur die eine Schraube (die dem Umwerfer am nächsten ist) kurzfristig festzurren - für die andere müsste man sicherlich die Kurbel demontieren oder ein flexibles Werkzeug anwenden.

Zudem fiel mir auf, wie nach die Umlenkung der Umwerfer-Mechanik an der linken Kettenstrebe entlangführt. Bewegt sich diese, wird die kettenstrebe automatisch mit sauber... . Kann das nicht hässliche Kratzer geben, wenn da mal was festklemmt? 

PS.: Vielen Dank für die vielseitigen Tipps & Hilfestellungen hier


----------



## sub-xero (10. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand von euch die Federelemente vom Zesty 514 schon mal auf Stahlfeder umgerüstet? Welche Federelemente habt ihr verbaut bzw. könnt ihr für den Enduro-Bereich empfehlen?


----------



## Christian-Karl (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

Werde den Thread noch durchkauen nur eine Frage mal vorher.
Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike und auf das Zesty 314 gestoßen.
Welche Rahmengröße wäre bei 190 und ca 90 cm Schrittlänge sinnvoll?
Bin ein Flash in XL gefahren.

Das Rad soll in den AllMountaineinsatz, also vom XC Gelände bis zum Gardasee...

Grüße


----------



## hergie (10. Juli 2012)

Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Werde den Thread noch durchkauen nur eine Frage mal vorher.
> Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike und auf das Zesty 314 gestoßen.
> ...



Hey, 

ich, 183 und Sl von ca. 91 fahre ein XL Rahmen und er passt perfekt. Allerdings ein 2009er Modell, wie sich die Geo verändert hat mittlerweile weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Hugi01 (10. Juli 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Du kannst die Schraube einfach nachziehen. Allerdings mir deutlich mehr als 25Nm, wegen den von dir bereits beschriebenen Gründen.
> Besser ist allerdings die Mutter zu lösen, reinigen, fetten und mit Loctite wieder zusammenbauen.



Danke, hat bei mir nicht ganz gereicht, habe  dann die Kurbel  abgeschraubt, Umwerfer auch, dann die Schraube ganz rausgeschlagen,  gefettet und wieder eingesetzt und siehe das knarzen ist weg.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_HITfutju123 (10. Juli 2012)

Hey,
für vergangenen Sonntag hatten mein Kumpel und ich uns vorgenommen, unsere eigenen Rekorde zu brechen. Das Resultat: Etwa 17 Stunden auf Tour; ~200 Km; zwei größere Berge . Da ich jedoch weder diesen Thread noch den "Lapierre in Action"-Thread mit dem Material zuspammen möchte,

*verlinke*

ich den entsprechenden Beitrag einfach. Wer Lust und Zeit hat: Über Feedback wird sich immer gefreut


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Juli 2012)

schöner bericht!
hammertortur äh tour.


----------



## Supernobbe (11. Juli 2012)

Thema: absenkbare Sattelstütze bzw. Reverb

Wer hat eine an seinem Zesty 314 und wer kann mir Tips dazu geben?
Bilder wären auch nicht schlecht.

Möchte mir gerne eine zulegen, weiß aber noch nicht was genau. Preis ist erst mal nebensache.

Falls irgendwo hier in dem Thread schon was steht, tschuldigung, aber über 50 Seiten durchzulesn mag ich grad nicht 

Servus
Nobbe


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Juli 2012)

Hab ich seit über einem Jahr am Zesty. 
Funktion ist Tip Top. Mit etwas Geschick lässt sich die Leitung sogar so verlegen, dass sie beim Absenken nach vorn zum Lenker durcgeschoben wird.


----------



## c4sper (12. Juli 2012)

Eine Reverb habe ich verbaut und die Leitung durch die dafür vorgesehenen Öffnungen am Unterrohr zu verlegen klappt auch. Einziges, was es ggf. zu beachten gilt ist die Leitungsführung von der Sattelstrebe in die Öffnung, da die Leitung, je nach Länge, an das Lager/Schwinge der Druckstrebe kommen könnte.


----------



## Supernobbe (12. Juli 2012)

Danke schon mal,

habt ihr auch Fotos von eurem Reverbverbau?

Momentan finde ich auch die Kind Shock Lev ganz ansprechend, ehrlich gesagt, ist gerade mein großer Favorit.

Hat die auch jemand am Zesty 314? Foto?

Servus
Nobbe

P.S. Was für eine größe ist beim 314 in Größe L für die KS Lev zu empfehlen?


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (12. Juli 2012)

Ich kann dir derzeit nur die Bilder hier anbieten.


----------



## remy10 (16. Juli 2012)

Moinsen Zusammen,

kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären, wofür die kleine Imbussschraube linksseitig oberhalb des Hauptlagers an der Sitzstrebe ist (Zesty 514, 2009)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Juli 2012)

Das ist eine Sicherung für die Alu-Inserts. Bekommt nur 3 Nm und knickst sofort weg, wenn du da Blödsinn mit machst oder vergisst auszubauen, BEVOR du die Inserts ausbaust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (20. Juli 2012)

Da hier nix los is, einfach mal wieder ein Bild von meiner alten aber bewährten Schleuder:







Hat so ca. 16000 Kilometer runter.

Federgabel und Dämpfer haben noch keinerlei Wartung gesehen, funzen aber noch ohne Probleme.

Das vordere Laufrad hab ich letztens mit dem Auto überfahren, 4 Speichen und die Scheibe kaputt gewesen. Neue Speichen eingesetzt, neue IceTech-Scheibe rein, zack alles wieder in Ordnung.

Bin mit dem Zesty nach wie vor zufrieden, macht einfach alles mit. Die Optik relativ zeitlos, sicher gibts schönere Rahmen, z.B. Ibis Mojo, aber da muss man wieder ordentlich Geld inne Hand nehmen, außerdem ist der Hinterbau des Zestys einfach ein Traum!


----------



## pedro77 (20. Juli 2012)

Sieht super aus! Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wie die 2013er Modelle an den Start rollen!


----------



## crs (20. Juli 2012)

Meine neues Schätzchen


----------



## RealNBK (20. Juli 2012)

hast du die gabel getravelt? Die sieht hoch und der lenkwinkel flach aus.


----------



## crs (20. Juli 2012)

nope


----------



## kittyhawk (21. Juli 2012)

ist das die normale fox 32? die roten züge gefallen mir persönlich nicht, ansonsten geiles bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (21. Juli 2012)

Mein Zesty.
Änderung aktuell:
XT Kasette, XT Umwerfer, XT Schalthebel, XT Kette.
Somit XTig
Sattel ist ein Specialized Phenom Pro weil ich einen 155 brauche/wollte mit Ausaperung im Dammbereich.
Sonst original. Muss aber noch alles Testen!
Was ich gern ändern würde, eine Kabelverlegung. Die Umweferführung von Schalthebel geht irgendwie einen Umweg. Muss das so sein. würds einfach auch gleich grad runterlassen...


----------



## lugggas (22. Juli 2012)

falls jemand einen neuen Zesty Rahmen sucht... Gibts bei mir im bikemarkt!


----------



## kittyhawk (22. Juli 2012)

Hat mal jemand den Rahmen entlacken lassen? Gewichtsvorteil? Fotos? Bekommt man Decals?


----------



## crs (24. Juli 2012)

kittyhawk schrieb:


> ist das die normale fox 32? die roten züge gefallen mir persönlich nicht, ansonsten geiles bike.



FOX 32 FRL Open Bath 140

Änderungen:
XT Shifter
XT Kette
XT Kassette
XT LRS
XT Pedale
Token Steuersatz
Elixir CR Ltd Bremsen 180/180
und eben Vorbau, Lenker, Stütze, Griffe, Sattel


----------



## Maui_Jim (24. Juli 2012)

crs schrieb:


> FOX 32 FRL Open Bath 140
> 
> Änderungen:
> XT Shifter
> ...



Da ist die XT-Kurbel aber bald fällig ;-)


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte noch ein komplettes Zesty 314 aus 2010 im Original- Zustand abzugeben.
Näheres im Bikemarkt


----------



## Naturradweg (25. Juli 2012)

Servus

kann mir mal jemand was zu den Fahreigenschaften erzählen und mich entsprechend begeistern? Meine Probefahrt mit dem Zesty in der City war ok, aber ich würde gern was zu den Naturradweg Eigenschaften erfahren. Der Trend bei den AM-Bikes (Gabeln) geht ja zu den 120 - 150mm verstellbaren. Wie klappt das mit der 140mm Gabel? insbesondere bergauf?

Gruß vom Naturradweg Fahrer


----------



## r3maIns (25. Juli 2012)

Naturradweg schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> kann mir mal jemand was zu den Fahreigenschaften erzählen und mich entsprechend begeistern? Meine Probefahrt mit dem Zesty in der City war ok, aber ich würde gern was zu den Naturradweg Eigenschaften erfahren. Der Trend bei den AM-Bikes (Gabeln) geht ja zu den 120 - 150mm verstellbaren. Wie klappt das mit der 140mm Gabel? insbesondere bergauf?
> 
> Gruß vom Naturradweg Fahrer



Ich finde insbesondere das Fahrwerk des Zestys brilliant. Selbst ohne  aktiviertem Propedal keinerlei wippen, auch bergauf nicht. Bergauf sinkt  man hinten etwas ein, das kann man durch aktivieren der Propedal  Funktion wieder gut machen. Mit einem Stumjumper Testbike (sogar eines  mit Brain) bin ich hier gar nicht klargekommen. Hat gewippt wie die Sau  und egal was ich verändert hab, es wurde nicht besser.

140er Front seh ich persönlich nicht als Problem, da kommt es viel mehr  auf Gewichtsverlagerung an wenn es schwierig wird, als auf die 2cm  Verstellung vorne.


----------



## Christian-Karl (26. Juli 2012)

Entscheidend ist ja oft auch wie gut die Geo und Vorbau/Sattel zu dir passt oder eingestellt ist.
Wennst Bergauf nicht über das Rad kommst dann wird auch eine absenkbare Gabel nicht die Welt bringen.

Ich kann ja dank meines Ferialjobs und dem super Wetter nur über die 1 Stündige Testfahrt sprechen und ich war komplett überrascht.

Bin vorher eine Cannondale Flash F1 gefahren.
Bei meinem Händler sind echt rundher recht ordentliche Asphaltanstiege (auch länger) und eine schöne Gerade im Tal entlang des Flusses.
Auf der Straße war der Vortrieb für mich toll und schon hier vermisste ich keine harte Federgabel oder Dämpfer.
War aber skeptisch was die Uphillperformance anging weil die Sitzposition doch recht Downhillfreundlich wirkte.
Dann packte dass Zesty aber ein Ass aus dem Ärmel und ich kam wunderbar bergauf über das Zesty. Keine Thema oder Gedanke an absenkbare Gabel (merke keinen großen Unterschied zum HT) und war echt stark überrascht. Auch hier den Dämpfer nur zum Testen verstellt.

Mein Händler bestätigte alle meine Eindrücke (Zesty ist ihr Verkaufsschlager 2012).
Also ich habs weiter oben schon beschrieben. Hier wurde anscheinend mit französischen Köpfchen gearbeitet!

Angeblich wurde die Geo vom Zesty ja so konstruiert, dass eine absenkbare Gabel nicht notwendig ist...


----------



## c4sper (26. Juli 2012)

Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Mein Händler bestätigte alle meine Eindrücke (Zesty ist ihr Verkaufsschlager 2012).
> Also ich habs weiter oben schon beschrieben. Hier wurde anscheinend mit französischen Köpfchen gearbeitet!
> 
> Angeblich wurde die Geo vom Zesty ja so konstruiert, dass eine absenkbare Gabel nicht notwendig ist...


Die Alu-Modelle sind sicherlich nicht umsonst seit Mai ausverkauft...

Ich kann mich nur anschließen, bergauf absolut problemlos, trotz dass die Gabel nicht absenkbar ist (wenn Du richtig fährst...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naturradweg (26. Juli 2012)

Prima, danke für die Info


----------



## remy10 (26. Juli 2012)

c4sper schrieb:


> Die Alu-Modelle sind sicherlich nicht umsonst seit Mai ausverkauft...
> 
> Ich kann mich nur anschließen, bergauf absolut problemlos, trotz dass die Gabel nicht absenkbar ist (wenn Du richtig fährst...)



Gilt nicht nur für 2012 Modelle


----------



## c4sper (27. Juli 2012)

Falls jemand noch Interesse an einem aktuellen Zesty 314 in M hat...ich hätte da eins im Bikemarkt.


----------



## remy10 (27. Juli 2012)

...sooo hier mal meins.


----------



## vitaminc (27. Juli 2012)

@remy10
Schön!

Mit den roten Naben ist das Zesty nochmal schöner geworden, ich überlege auch schon länger über einen Laufradwechsel nach, aber die XT-Felgen funktionieren bis dato. Dennoch hätte ich gerne etwas mehr Maulweite, und so roten Naben


----------



## RealNBK (27. Juli 2012)

ZTR Flow. Du wirst dich wundern wieviel Bremspower/Traktion auf einmal übertragen werden kann. Seitenhalt hat sich gefühlt nicht verbessert.


----------



## vitaminc (27. Juli 2012)

@RealNBK
Fraglich ob sich das bei meiner Fahrweise tatsächlich spürbar verbessert.
Seitenhalt ist auch stark Reifen und Fahrtechnikabhängig.

ZTR-Flow sollte ja aktuell im Abverkauf sein. Ich zögere jedoch noch, da ich der Investition noch skeptisch gegenüber stehe.


----------



## swabian (28. Juli 2012)

suche einen Zesty Rahmen aus Carbon ab 2011 in L, schade daß LP keine Rahmen anbietet...und ich nicht schon wieder den ganzen Krempel um den Rahmen verschleudern will!
Falls jemand was weiß, gerne ohne Dämpfer!


----------



## crs (29. Juli 2012)

Hey

Ich werd irgendwie aus der Gabel nicht schlau.
Laut FOX Manual (http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...0/ger/Content/Gabeln/32MM/FLOAT_RL_obath.html) sollen bei meinem Gewicht etwa 85-95 Psi auf die Gabel pumpen bzw einen Sag von etwa 35mm erreichen.

Dieser Sag kommt aber erst bei etwa 70 Psi zu stande. Auch wenn der Dämpfer "zu" ist.

Als Vergleich hab ich 100 psi auf meiner RS Reba und da haut das mit dem Sag ganz gut hin.
Wieviel habt ihr drauf? Also ich meine, haut das bei euch mit dem Manual in etwa hin?
Die pumpe ist eine neue von Fox. Also denke ich, würds daran auch nicht liegen.
Und nur am Rande: messen deine Tauchrohre auch 150mm?

Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (29. Juli 2012)

Welches Zesty fährst du?


----------



## crs (29. Juli 2012)

314
2010er


----------



## Nowide (1. August 2012)

hi Leut,
ich muss/möchte  bei meinem Zesty 514 die bremsscheibe hinten erneuern.
Formula Oro K18


Was mein ihr soll ich die originale nachkaufen, oder ne andere probieren, gibts etwas stabileres ? Wäre schön wenn jemand erfahrungen Tipps fü mich hat.

und dann muss ich einen Zahnkranzabzieher für Shimano dazu bestellen stimmts.


----------



## RealNBK (2. August 2012)

Magura SL. Also die neuen. Kein Bremsrubbeln, keine Vribrationen, keine Pulsation, kein Quitschen. Wenn du noch die Centerlocknaben hast, kannst du auch die Shinano testen. Auch sehr gut. Hände weg von den billig ashimas.


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. August 2012)

Nowide schrieb:


> hi Leut,
> ich muss/möchte  bei meinem Zesty 514 die bremsscheibe hinten erneuern.
> Formula Oro K18
> 
> ...


 
Was auch gut geht sind Avidscheiben. Die quietschen deutlich weniger.


----------



## Nowide (2. August 2012)

hey super,
das wird halt nicht ganz einfach für mich, etwas passendes aus zu suchen,
oder passen die generell.

bei den 4 magura die ich im B-C Shop sehe heisst es
*Kompatibilität:*
*- **Louise ab Modell 2011*
- Marta ab Modell 2011
- Julie HP ab Modell 2011


kann ich die eher nicht nehmen.


"Centerlocknaben ?  bei mir in den die 6 Löcher keine Schrauben, heisst das also  ja.

um Kein Bremsrubbeln, keine Vribrationen, keine Pulsation, kein Quitschen
zu haben, oder wenig davon, soll ich dafür darauf achten dass an der Bremsfläche weniger Löcher sind und dafür mehr material. wie hier
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Storm-fuer-Rohloff-Speedhub-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (2. August 2012)

Ich fahre die Magura scheiben. Die passen. Klar, will magura dafür keine garantie übernehmen.
Da du aber den Shimanolaufradsatz fährst nehm lieber die Centerlockscheiben von Shimano. Sehr robust (Stürze, umfaller etc.) und sehr leise im Betrieb


----------



## Supernobbe (4. August 2012)

Servus,

falls noch jemand ein Lapierre Zesty 314 in Größe M sucht, der Händler meines Vertrauens, Roads and Trails in Kempten, hat noch eins im Laden. Ist das 2012er Modell.

Falls dieser Tipp nicht erwünscht sein sollte, bitte löschen.

Servus
Nobbe


----------



## sub-xero (6. August 2012)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Magura scheiben. Die passen. Klar, will magura dafür keine garantie übernehmen.
> Da du aber den Shimanolaufradsatz fährst nehm lieber die Centerlockscheiben von Shimano. Sehr robust (Stürze, umfaller etc.) und sehr leise im Betrieb



Eine Frage dazu: Ich habe die Shimano-Laufräder und will demnächst auf die Magura MT4 umrüsten. Die mitgelieferten Storm-Scheiben passen ja nicht auf Centerlock. Welche der Shimano-Centerlockscheiben muss ich nehmen? Es gibt ja unterschiedliche (SM-RT53, SM-RT54,SM-RT64). Oder ist das egal?


----------



## Nowide (6. August 2012)

RealNBK schrieb:


> *Da du aber den Shimanolaufradsatz fährst nehm lieber die Centerlockscheiben von Shimano. Sehr robust (Stürze, umfaller etc.) und sehr leise im Betrieb*



*Ja Danke, ich denke auch dass es Sinn macht wieder eine Shimano oro zu nehmen.

Nun wackelt die Scheibe auch noch hin und her (in längs / Drehrichtung).
Leider weiss ich nicht wie die Zentrische fixierung aussieht, weil ich das Werkzeug zum demontieren noch nicht hab.
*
* Weiß das jemand, ob ich da noch weitere Teile benötige, wenn sich die Scheibe um ca. 8mm in längsrichtung vorwärts und rückwärts drehen lässt. Beim fahren klappert sie.

das war grad falsch ausgedrückt, meine bremsscheibe ist ja nicht v. Shimano, sondern Formula
also die musste es sein .
*http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Oro-Mega-The-One-6-Loch-bis-Modell-2009-.html


----------



## RealNBK (6. August 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Eine Frage dazu: Ich habe die Shimano-Laufräder und will demnächst auf die Magura MT4 umrüsten. Die mitgelieferten Storm-Scheiben passen ja nicht auf Centerlock. Welche der Shimano-Centerlockscheiben muss ich nehmen? Es gibt ja unterschiedliche (SM-RT53, SM-RT54,SM-RT64). Oder ist das egal?



Centerlock ist centerlock. Da passt jede shimano drauf.
Wenn du 6 loch schieben nutzen möchtest, kannst du den Adapter benutzen auf dem die Formulas montiert sind. Centerlockscheiben auf 6-loch naben gehen nicht.


----------



## RealNBK (6. August 2012)

Nowide schrieb:


> * Weiß das jemand, ob ich da noch weitere Teile benötige, wenn sich die Scheibe um ca. 8mm in längsrichtung vorwärts und rückwärts drehen lässt. Beim fahren klappert sie.
> *


*

Nach diesem Satz rate ich dir die Finger davon zu lassen und das rad zum händler zu schieben Jede weitere Hilfe könnte gefährlich für dich werden!*


----------



## vitaminc (6. August 2012)

*Was meint Ihr:*
ZTR Flow oder Spank Spike Race 28 ?

Oder gar ne andere Felge?, wenn man das Zesty auch ab und zu etwas härter rannehmen will (ohne Bikepark).


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. August 2012)

Die Flow gibts momentan recht günstig, da sie duch die Flow EX ersetzt wird. 
Ich fahre die Felgen seit diesem Jahr mit RQ 2,4'' schlauchlos. Funktioniert überraschend gut. Das ganze Jahr noch keinen Defekt.
Und die müssen auch schon mal härtere Sachen aushalten. Eher Enduro als AM Einsatz.


----------



## vitaminc (7. August 2012)

Die Spank Spike Race 28 könnte evtl. noch steifer sein als die Flow, da diese auch für DH freigegeben ist.

Die RQ2.4 auf dem Zesty? - ist das hinten an der Strebe nicht schon etwas knapp?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. August 2012)

Nö, das passt noch gut dadurch. 
Sind die Hinterbauten von Froggy, Spicy und Zesty nicht eh identisch?
Ich hab das nicht gemessen, Aber wenn Froggy und Zesty nebeneinander stehen, dann schaut das ziemlich identisch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nowide (7. August 2012)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Nach diesem Satz rate ich dir die Finger davon zu lassen und das rad zum händler zu *schieben* Jede weitere Hilfe könnte gefährlich für dich werden!




naja, ganz so ängstlich muss es nicht gleich sein.
Dank der Schnelligkeit und Top Beratung von Bikecomponnents ist jetzt alles gut.

habe die fast identische Scheibe genommen, 
durch die Versuche die Bremsscheibe auszurichten hat sich anscheinend die Centerlockrschaube etwas gelockert, dadurch konnte man die Scheibe (um das spiel der Verzahnung)  leicht drehen, 2mm warens am Aussendurchmesser.


Lediglich wieviel die 40 NM beim festziehen sind weiß ich nicht, kann mich aber erinnern dass der Bikemechaniker bei der letzten Quietsch-beseitigung die Scheibe auch ganz schön fest angezogen hat. 

also vielen Dank nochmal für die Ratschläge.


----------



## kittyhawk (8. August 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> *Was meint Ihr:*
> ZTR Flow oder Spank Spike Race 28 ?
> 
> Oder gar ne andere Felge?, wenn man das Zesty auch ab und zu etwas härter rannehmen will (ohne Bikepark).



warum willst du eigentlich neue lr wenn du, wie ich übrigens auch, keine Probleme mit den xt lr hast? nur wegen der roten naben? oder willst du breitere, stabilere  reifen/park Einsatz?


----------



## vitaminc (8. August 2012)

@kittyhawk
Ich will nen 2ten Laufradsatz haben um schnell zwischen CC und Enduro zu wechseln. Für später dachte ich darüber nach den XT Laufradsatz an meine Frau zu vererben, sobald ich nen Damen-Frame für Sie gefunden habe


----------



## Christian-Karl (9. August 2012)

crs schrieb:


> Und nur am Rande: messen deine Tauchrohre auch 150mm?
> 
> Danke schonmal


Messen meine 2012er auch. Liegt wohl daran, dass man wirklich 140mm nutzen kann zwecks Durchschlag!?


----------



## kittyhawk (11. August 2012)

wie lang sind denn eure vorbauten?


----------



## Frankie Cologne (11. August 2012)

kittyhawk schrieb:


> wie lang sind denn eure vorbauten?



Normaler deutscher Durchschnitt


----------



## Christian-Karl (12. August 2012)

kittyhawk schrieb:


> wie lang sind denn eure vorbauten?



70 bei XL. Ist der Original LP vo 2012


----------



## vitaminc (12. August 2012)

Ich fahre ebenso den Original-Vorbau, der is leicht, hält und passt mir.


----------



## hergie (12. August 2012)

Truvativ Hussefelt 40 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (12. August 2012)

Sagt doch bitte immer eure Rahmengröße und die Vorbaulänge dazu


----------



## kittyhawk (12. August 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich fahre ebenso den Original-Vorbau, der is leicht, hält und passt mir.



Die Länge der Vorbauten hat sich glaube ich ab 2010 geändert, oder?


----------



## Nyaneve (12. August 2012)

Rahmengrösse L, Vorbaulänge 60mm


----------



## hergie (12. August 2012)

hergie schrieb:


> Truvativ Hussefelt 40 mm.



Rahmengröße: XL, 2009er Modell


----------



## daddy yo yo (14. August 2012)

hallo,

für meine frau bin ich auf der suche nach einem 2011er lapierre zesty 314.

rahmenhöhe noch unbekannt, was meint ihr?
größe 170
schrittlänge 82
torso 57
schulterbr. 38
armlänge 61

S oder M, oder besser S&M? 

ne, im ernst, welche rh würdet ihr empfehlen und hat einer ev. einen tipp, wo ich so ein hübsches bike in ihrer rh bekommen kann, gern auch gebraucht in gutem zustand.

danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## kittyhawk (14. August 2012)

bei 1,7m würde ich gr.s nehmen/empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (14. August 2012)

kittyhawk schrieb:


> bei 1,7m würde ich gr.s nehmen/empfehlen.


erschwerend kommt ja auch noch die tatsache hinzu, dass es ja auch eine LADY-geo gibt... ausgehend von ihren maßen, macht das sinn? ich meine, sie hat doch recht lange beine und einen eher kürzeren oberkörper, oder ist sie bei dem "normalen" zesty besser aufgehoben?

hier eine kleine übersicht:
zesty 314
RH 42 (S) OR 575mm
RH 46 (M) OR 595mm

zesty 314L(ady)
RH 42 (S) OR 570mm
RH 45 (M) OR 590mm


----------



## Supernobbe (14. August 2012)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> für meine frau bin ich auf der suche nach einem 2011er lapierre zesty 314.
> 
> ...



Servus,

falls es ein M von 2012 sein soll, der Händler meines Vertrauens hat immer noch eins im Schaufenster stehen.

Ich selbst hab mich nach einer Probefahrt für die Größe L entschieden, da habe ich mich wohler gefühlt mit meinen 175 cm.

Wenn die Adresse brauchst, schick mir eine PN oder gehe eine Seite zurück, da hab ich es schon mal geschrieben.

Das Allgäu liegt ja auch nicht so weit weg vom Öschiland, vielleicht lohnt sich ja ein Kurztrip, zumal wir hier in Kempten gerade die Allgäuer Festwoche haben.

Servus
Nobbe


----------



## vitaminc (14. August 2012)

> hier eine kleine übersicht:
> zesty 314
> RH 42 (S) OR 575mm
> RH 46 (M) OR 595mm
> ...




Bin gerade auf ähnlicher Mission, jedoch kein Lapierre und kein Fertigbike. RH42 könnte zu klein sein, und RH46 zu groß wegen dem langen OR.

Von der Geometrie geht es für mein Fräulein derzeit in die Richtung:
RH 44 und OR 575mm

Sag mal Bescheid wenn ihr was gekauft habt und es passt!

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## daddy yo yo (14. August 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> RH42 könnte zu klein sein, und RH46 zu groß wegen dem langen OR.


tja, gedanklich war ich schon bei nem Rh42 mit langem (~90) vorbau oder nem Rh46 mit kurzem (~60) vorbau. das 2011er gefällt farblich besser und passt wie die faust aufs auge zu ihrem rennrad!


----------



## vitaminc (14. August 2012)

> tja, gedanklich war ich schon bei nem Rh42 mit langem (~90) vorbau oder  nem Rh46 mit kurzem (~60) vorbau. das 2011er gefällt farblich besser und  passt wie die faust aufs auge zu ihrem rennrad!



Passt das bei RH42 noch anständig mit der Sattelstütze?


----------



## daddy yo yo (15. August 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Passt das bei RH42 noch anständig mit der Sattelstütze?


müsste passen. an ihrem aktuellen MTB beträgt die distanz zwischen mitte tretlager und mitte sattelgestell 63cm (bzw. 68cm bis oberkante sattel). das sattelrohr an ihrem aktuellen mtb (hardtail) ist wie beim 42er zesty 42cm lang... sattelstütze ist also 21cm ausgezogen.

spricht wohl alles immer mehr für's 42er... jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch einen tipp, wo ich ein 42er lapierre zesty bj. 2011 finden kann.


----------



## Nyaneve (16. August 2012)

Morgen 
Kurze Frage zum warmwerden: Hat die Fox Float RL 140 vom Zesty 314 MJ 2011 ein Problem mit 203mm Scheiben? Habe jetzt auf die Schnelle bei Google und hier im Forum nix gefunden. 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## vitaminc (16. August 2012)

Nein, ist kein Problem.


----------



## Nyaneve (16. August 2012)

Super! Dann steht ja einer Bestellung nix mehr im Wege. 

Danke


----------



## seewii (17. August 2012)

Frage: Zesty 314 für 2.000 EUR oder ein 514 für 2.300 EUR. Ich bin eigentlich bereit die 300 EUR mehr für das 514er auszugeben, will aber eine Bestätigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (17. August 2012)

Welcher Jahrgang?

Wenn beides 2012, dann würde ich das 314 nehmen, weil Alu & günstiger.


----------



## seewii (17. August 2012)

Ja, beide 2012. Ich find grade das mit dem Carbon beim 514 so interessant. Meint ihr Carbon ist für den AM Bereich eher weniger zweckmäßig. Das 314 hat leider auch keine absenkbare Gabel.


----------



## vitaminc (17. August 2012)

Gibt inzwischen immer mehr Leute die mit Carbon rumfahren. Ich hätte dennoch Angst dass wenn es mich mal böse hinbügelt der Rahmen dann zum Wegwerfprodukt wird. 

Absenkbare Gabel bei nem Zesty? - gerade das Zesty hat nen nahezu wippfreien Hinterbau, das OST-System funzt so gut dass man auch steile Rampen hochkommt, da bedarf es keiner absenkbaren Gabel.


----------



## Christian-Karl (17. August 2012)

Absenkbare Gabel ist hier unnötig. Hab es derweilen noch nie vermisst! Gefällt mir sehr sehr gut. Wie ich gesagt hab. Echt mit Französischen Köpfchen gemacht.


----------



## seewii (17. August 2012)

Mein Händler meinte übrigens heute zum Thema Chain Such, das es beim Zesty nicht möglich wäre, weil da schon so eine Schutzelement unten mit verbaut ist (ob nur 514 oder generell weiß ich nicht). Gibt's dazu Erfahrungen, oder Gegenaussagen?!


----------



## Supernobbe (19. August 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Sprühöl ist gut, aber besser kein WD 40.
> Wenns knackt, kann das die Schraube der unteren Umlenkung am Tretlager sein.
> Middm 6er Inbus gegenhalten und 17er Sechskant auf der anderen Seite anziehen...



Servus,

muss mal diese ältere Antwort rausgrahmen. Bei meinem Zesty 314 knarrtz es ganz furchtbar. 

Das Knarren tritt besonders auf, wenn ich kräftig in die Pedal trete, komischerweise aber nicht mehr, wenn ich eine steile Steigung hoch fahre.

Wo finde ich die "Schraube der unteren Umlenkung am Tretlager"? Bild?

Servus
Nobbe


----------



## seewii (19. August 2012)

seewii schrieb:


> Mein Händler meinte übrigens heute zum Thema Chain Such, das es beim Zesty nicht möglich wäre, weil da schon so eine Schutzelement unten mit verbaut ist (ob nur 514 oder generell weiß ich nicht). Gibt's dazu Erfahrungen, oder Gegenaussagen?!



Kann da keiner was zu sagen?


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. August 2012)

Supernobbe schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> muss mal diese ältere Antwort rausgrahmen. Bei meinem Zesty 314 knarrtz es ganz furchtbar.
> 
> ...


 
Die da isses..


----------



## Supernobbe (20. August 2012)

Danke, 

ich hoffe das Knarren hört jetzt wieder auf.

Servus
Nobbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (20. August 2012)

Nachdem ich nun ein Jahr lang das Lapierre Zesty 514 (Modell 2010) gefahren bin, folgendes Feedback dazu:



 Rahmengemoetrie ist super und wie auf mich zugeschnitten.
 Der Rahmen ist in den Details gut durchdacht und sauber gearbeitet.
 Seit einiger Zeit immer stärker werdendes Knarzen im Hinterbaubereich, besonders bei starker Pedalbelastung (z.B. beim Bergauffahren).
 Die Formula Oro sind das reinste Ärgernis. Sie ziehen so viel Wasser, dass einmal im Jahr ein DOT-Wechsel fällig ist. Ein teueres Vergnügen und Gift für die Umwelt. Ich werde demnächst auf Magura umrüsten.
 Die Lenkergriffe haben sich nach einem Jahr völlig abgenutzt.
Wenn die Kette rausspringt, kann es passieren, dass sie sich so zwischen kleinem Kettenblatt und Tretlager einklemmt, dass sie kaum noch zu befreien ist.
 
Insgesamt bin ich mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden, und die paar Dinge die mich nerven, werde ich im Herbst beheben. Ich hoffe, dass mein Händler das Knarzen in den Griff bekommt.


----------



## vitaminc (20. August 2012)

> Die Formula Oro sind das reinste Ärgernis. Sie ziehen so viel Wasser,  dass einmal im Jahr ein DOT-Wechsel fällig ist. Ein teueres Vergnügen  und Gift für die Umwelt. Ich werde demnächst auf Magura umrüsten.



Oder Shimano !!



> Die Lenkergriffe haben sich nach einem Jahr völlig abgenutzt.



Ist bei ODI nicht anders, da brauch ich auch jedes Jahr neue Griffe.
Hilft wohl nur eins: Öfters freihändig fahren 



> Wenn die Kette rausspringt, kann es passieren, dass sie sich so zwischen  kleinem Kettenblatt und Tretlager einklemmt, dass sie kaum noch zu  befreien ist.



Wenn ich es bergab krachen lasse, wackelt und schlagt die Kette bei mir auch um sich. Abhilfe bringt wohl ne Kettenführung. Ich hab bislang immer noch keine, da ich nicht weiß welche es werden soll.



> Seit einiger Zeit immer stärker werdendes Knarzen im Hinterbaubereich,  besonders bei starker Pedalbelastung (z.B. beim Bergauffahren).



Da gibt es ne ganze Reihe an Ursachen, so z.B. die oft genannte Schraube am Tretlager, oder Sattel, Sattelstütze, Steuersatz, Kettenblätter, usw.

Knarzen und Knattern an einem Fully ist mehr oder weniger normal, meinte mal ein Händler bei mir. Man stellt es an einer Stelle ab, nach paar Monaten kommt es wieder, entweder von gleicher Stelle oder von woanders..


----------



## tuubaduur (20. August 2012)

seewii schrieb:


> Kann da keiner was zu sagen?



da kannst du dich sicher auf den händler verlassen. 

der carbon hinterbau ist enger gebaut wie der alu hinterbau. prüfe was du für reifen in zukunft fahren möchtest. 2,4er werden ins carbon nicht rein passen.


----------



## sub-xero (23. August 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Da gibt es ne ganze Reihe an Ursachen, so z.B. die oft genannte Schraube am Tretlager, oder Sattel, Sattelstütze, Steuersatz, Kettenblätter, usw.
> 
> Knarzen und Knattern an einem Fully ist mehr oder weniger normal, meinte mal ein Händler bei mir. Man stellt es an einer Stelle ab, nach paar Monaten kommt es wieder, entweder von gleicher Stelle oder von woanders..



Ich habe schon selbst die Klassiker überprüft und getestet, deswegen war ich mir sicher, dass es die klassische Schraube am Hinterbau ist. Die Sache ist inzwischen auch erledigt. Meine nicht so erfreulichen Erlebnisse in diesem Zusammenhang kann man in diesem Thread nachlesen.


----------



## daddy yo yo (23. August 2012)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> spricht wohl alles immer mehr für's 42er... jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch einen tipp, wo ich ein 42er lapierre zesty bj. 2011 finden kann.


noch mal der aufruf an alle zesty kenner und liebhaber:

infos über die verfügbarkeit eines lapierre zesty 314L / 314 oder 514 in Rh. S (42cm), jeweils bj. 2011, gebraucht in (sehr) gutem zustand oder neu als abverkaufsware *bitte per PN* an mich.

die 2012er werden wohl auch im ausverkauf zu teuer sein... das budget meiner frau liegt zwischen 1.500 und 1.900 euro.


----------



## sub-xero (24. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe in meinem Lapierre Zesty 514 Modell 2010 einen Fox Float RP2 Dämpfer (200 mm Einbaulänge, 57 mm Hub). Den würde ich demnächst gerne durch einen entsprechenden Stahlfederdämpfer ersetzen.

Nun gibt es ja eine große Auswahl von Varianten. So z.B. der *Rock Shox Vivid R2C Coil* 200/57 (das wäre mein Favorit), den gibt es mit Tune Low/Med/High. Beim *Fox Van RC* 200/57 ist es schon komplizierter, da gibt es eine ganze Liste von Varianten von 350 - 700 lbs.

Mir ist inzwischen klar, dass die Sache recht kompliziert ist (vor lauter Kinetik, progressiv und degressiv werde ich schon bald depressiv). Wenn man hier eine grobe Empfehlung bzgl. der Tune-Variante aussprechen kann, würde ich mich freuen. Die Rahmenbedingungen sind:

Ich fahre viel im AM und Enduro-Bereich. Keine Drops. Der Fox Float RP2 federt bei extremeren Stufen meines Erachtens etwas zu viel ein. Bit dem Bergauffahrverhalten des Fox Float RP2 war ich recht zufrieden. Als Federgabel fahre ich eine Rock Shox Sector RL Coil mit 150 mm Federweg.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (24. August 2012)

@sub-xero
Hier gibt es zufriedende Monarch RC3 Fahrer, evtl. schaust Du dir den mal an?


----------



## sub-xero (24. August 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @sub-xero
> Hier gibt es zufriedende Monarch RC3 Fahrer, evtl. schaust Du dir den mal an?



Ist das nicht ein Luftdämpfer? Genau das will ich ja nicht.


----------



## vitaminc (24. August 2012)

Ja, ist Luft.

Da ich den Dämpfer nicht einsetze, kann ich nichts dazu schreiben, haben aber andere bereits in diesem Thread schon getan. Ich denke aber nicht dass das zu starke Einfedern ein prinzipbedingtes Problem der Luftdämpfer ist - evtl. macht der Monarch RC3 es einfach besser als der RP2 ?


----------



## rider1970 (24. August 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe in meinem Lapierre Zesty 514 Modell 2010 einen Fox Float RP2 Dämpfer (200 mm Einbaulänge, 57 mm Hub). Den würde ich demnächst gerne durch einen entsprechenden Stahlfederdämpfer ersetzen.
> 
> ...



Bzgl des Vergleichs der beiden Dämpfer gibts noch folgendes zu sagen:
Die Tunes beim Vivid geben die Werksabstimmunng der Dämpfung an (L/M/H),beim Van hast du div. Federraten(Härten) benannt-also zwei grundverschiedene Dinge


----------



## Bikedude001 (24. August 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe in meinem Lapierre Zesty 514 Modell 2010 einen Fox Float RP2 Dämpfer (200 mm Einbaulänge, 57 mm Hub). Den würde ich demnächst gerne durch einen entsprechenden Stahlfederdämpfer ersetzen.
> 
> ...



hab so den Eindruck, dass ei dir noch viel Erklärungsbedarf besteht....
Dämpfer und Hinterbau sind nicht in ein paar Worten erklärt.
Kannst dicht gerne mal bei uns telefonisch melden, helfe dir gerne weiter.
Würde mal aus dem "Bauch" raus sagen, dass ein R2C Coil im Zesty mit einer Sector ziemlicher Overkill wäre.
Vielleicht brauchst du nur ein paar Setuptips


----------



## hergie (25. August 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wenn ich es bergab krachen lasse, wackelt und schlagt die Kette bei mir auch um sich. Abhilfe bringt wohl ne Kettenführung. Ich hab bislang immer noch keine, da ich nicht weiß welche es werden soll.



Ich hab an meinem Zesty die Gartenschlauchvariante montiert und seitdem keine Probleme mehr mit der Kette. Schalten funzt bei 3x9 auch wunderbar.


----------



## LPZ314 (27. August 2012)

3 - 2 - 1 meins: aber nicht bei ebay, sondern normal im Radlladen -  Gestern Geburtstag - heute ein 314er gegönnt! Gerade erste kleine Haus-Runde... noch etwas "wackelig" nach 6 Jahren Hardtail aber der Spaßfaktor ist schon deutlich höher als vorher.  Bin schon gespannt wie es weiter geht.... Habt ihr alten Hasen ein paar special Tips?

Gruß

LPZ314


----------



## Supernobbe (27. August 2012)

@LPZ314

Willkommen im Club 

Ich habe mein Zesty 314 mit einer Kind Shock Lev nachgerüstet. Seit dem ich diese dran habe, komme ich von jeder Tour NOCH glücklicher heim 

Diese Sattelstütze ist ihr Geld absolut wert, ich würd sie nie mehr hergeben.

Viel Spaß
Nobbe


----------



## LPZ314 (28. August 2012)

danke für den tip, mal schaun ob noch etwas in der Haushaltskasse übrig ist.....


----------



## Air-Wastl (30. August 2012)

Hallo Liebhaber französischer Fahrradkunst,

ich bin Besitzer eines 2008er Lapierre Zesty 314 im L.
Nun nach 4 Jahren ist die Zeit gekommen mal ein Update 
durch zu führen. In nächsten Jahr steht vielleicht ein AlpX 
an und bis da hin wollte ich ein paar sachen ändern. Weil das
Geld für ein komplett neues Rad fehlt wollte ich
über den Winter nach und nach Teile tauschen.

Was würdet ihr für sinnvoll halten?

Dämpfer und Gabel:
RS Revelation/ RS Monarch RT3

Sind 10mm mehr Federweg für die Geo ok?
Welchen Dämpfer soll ich nehmen? HV,MV,LV,
Tune A,B,C? Ich wiege ohne ausrüstung 80kg
tendenz wieder etwas fallend ;-)

Antrieb:
X0 Schaltwerk und Hebel, SLX Kurbel XT Umwerfe
Kasette und Kette -> ka.

Laufradsatz:
Mavic Crossmax SX

Bremsen:
Avid Elexir 9

Mein jetziges Rad ist noch in original Zustand.
Bis auf Reifen ;-) 

Was macht von meinen Überlegungen am meisten Sinn.
Oder doch lieber ein neues Rad kaufen?

MFG Wastl

edit:
Was ich erreichen will.

Bessere Preformance, weniger Gewicht, mehr Steifigkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. August 2012)

Revelation und Monarch gehen gut. Ich hab den Monarch in Low tume mit grosser Kammer. Kleine gabs damals noch nicht. Der Monarch verliert aber gerne Druck in der Hauptkammer. ich weiss nicht ob das inzwischen gefixt wurde. Mal schauen was RS auf der Eurobike dazu sagt. 
Bei der Gabel auf jeden Fall auf eine Steckachse achten. Das bringt ernor viel Steifigkeit. 

Statt der Mavic Laufräder würde ich eher zu was klassichem raten. Für den Preis bekommst du auf jeden Fall 240er DT Naben mit 5.1 Felgen und Comp. Speichen. Da sollte sogar eine ZTR Folw Felge drin sitzen.  
Da bekommst im Fall des Falls auf einem AX auf jeden Fall Ersatz Speichen. 

Wenn du aber alles bis auf den Rahmen erneuern willst, dann kommt dich ein Komplettbike warscheinlich günstiger.


----------



## Christian-Karl (30. August 2012)

Lass die Finger von den Avid!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. August 2012)

Stimmt. 
Bremse: shimano SLx oer XT


----------



## Air-Wastl (30. August 2012)

Ich würde gerne nach und nach tauschen wollen, wenn Geld übrig ist
und nicht auf einmal eine große Investition tätigen. Und dann bekomm
ich auch mal etwas Erfahrung beim schrauben. Bin bisher nur am fahren
und kaum am basteln.

Ich hoffe eigentlich darauf bei End of Season sales oder so was günstiger zu bekommen.
Oder ist die Hoffnung unbegründet? Kennt ihr günstige Internet-Shops?

MFG Wastl

edit:
Ich hatte mir die Mavic ausgesucht weil die immer schon mit allen adaptern daher kommen.
Finde ich persönlich recht praktisch. Bei Dt Swiss auch wenns nur die Nabe ist brauch ich noch
ein QR15 Adapter extra. 

und dann mit Nippel Speichen Nabe Adapter Felge und Aufbau weiss ich nicht ob ich
da günstiger weg komme. Zumal kenne ich keinen der das Laufrad aufbaut.
Das Mavic schlecht zu warten bzw Speichentausch isthab ich auch schon mal gehört.


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. August 2012)

Ein Bild vom neuen Zesty 314....


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. August 2012)

Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Lass die Finger von den Avid!



Ich mag die Avids am liebsten


----------



## Maui_Jim (30. August 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Ein Bild vom neuen Zesty 314....



Sieht cool aus...


----------



## Alex476 (31. August 2012)

Farblich jetzt nicht so der Bringer...gibts da noch ne Alternative?
Sollte da nicht ne 34er Gabel für 2013 rein oder hab ich das geträumt?!


----------



## pedro77 (31. August 2012)

@bikedude: hast du da auch schon einen preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipuoL (31. August 2012)

pPreis und Aussehen vom 314 und 514er würden mich auch interessieren, weil kam schon dieses Jahr nicht dazu eins zu kaufen


----------



## Alex476 (31. August 2012)

314: 2.799
514: 3.499

Wenn man Lapierre 2013 Glauben schenken kann


----------



## pedro77 (31. August 2012)

saftige preiserhöhung - und da ist es noch nicht einmal 27,5"


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. August 2012)

Preise stimmen: 
214 : 2299,-
314 : 2799,-
414 : 3299,-
514 : 3499,-
714 : 4499,-
914 : 5499,-

Die Zestys haben alle 150mm Gabeln mit 32mm Standrohen. Eben All mountain.
34 er Gabeln bekommen nur die Spicegirls .


----------



## juerscha.p (1. September 2012)

Hi,

hätte mal ne Frage an die Lapierre Experten.......

Ist es eigentlich möglich, das 2012er Zesty durch Austausch der Kolbenstange (Push Rod) und des Dämpfers auf den Federweg vom Spicy zu bringen?
Vielen Dank schon mal für die Info.....

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## vitaminc (1. September 2012)

Ich hätte anstelle von Lapierre noch mehr Zesty-Modelle im Programm 

Ein Framekit vom Zesty und Spicy wären geil, aber das wird halt echt nie kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (1. September 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich hätte anstelle von Lapierre noch mehr Zesty-Modelle im Programm



6 verschiedene Modelle sind doch genug, das ist mehr als bei vielen anderen. Und individuelle Veränderungen machen doch viele Händler problemlos mit... Oft sogar ohne Aufpreis.

Framekit, da gebe ich dir aber Recht, wäre cool..


----------



## vitaminc (1. September 2012)

@pastajunkie
Ich hätte wohl nen Ironie-Smilie nehmen sollen


----------



## Maui_Jim (1. September 2012)

@ vitaminc
Oder ich hab auf dem Schlauch gestanden...


----------



## nebulos (11. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte ein schaltauge für ein Zesty 314 Mod. 2012.
Passt dieses bzw. hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle oder einen shoplink?

Danke!


----------



## flametop (14. September 2012)

Hallo wehrte Zesty Fahrer!

Ich würde mein 08er 514 gerne einen neuen Anstrich verpassen. Dh. ich hätte gerne eine neue, steifere Gabel und neue Laufräder. Ich erhoffe mir vor allem durch eine Steckachse einen Vorteil gegenüber dem Schnellspanner. Da meine XT Nabe Schnellspanner hat muss quasi auch eine neue Nabe bzw ein neues Laufrad her. Bremse müsste auch eine neue her.
Beim Dämpfer bin ich mir unschlüssig, da dieser wunderbar funktioniert.
Was könnt ihr, aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen?

Gabel: DT Swiss EXM 150? Alternativen? Revelation? 
Bremse: Shimano XT evtl. Formula The One
Laufräder: Flow Ex? Sollte für 2,4" und tubeless geeignet sein.

Danke für Anregungen.
Bei dem anfallenden Preis könnte ich mir wahrscheinlich schon fast ein neues Bike zulegen...


----------



## vitaminc (14. September 2012)

Gabel: Revelation is grundsätzlich ne gute Idee
Bremse: Shimano SLX/XT/ZEE/SAINT, würde mir keine Formula mehr ans Rad schrauben
Laufräder: Flow EX, Spank Subrosa/Spike


----------



## vitaminc (14. September 2012)

Hier übrigens mal ein Update von meinem Weißen:


----------



## Christian-Karl (14. September 2012)

Langsam nerven mich die Bremsen auch, nach einem eher steilen 1000hm Traktorweg kurz nach dem Service schon wieder schleifen. Mein Händler meinte letztens die Formula scheiben seinen relativ weich und ich sollte wie beim Cannondale auf XT ausweichen. Ich überlege jedoch in der nächsten Saison auf Magura mal zu wechseln zwecks Mineralöl, Die Bremshebel finde ich jedoch sehr klasse und super gut zum Greifen!


----------



## vitaminc (14. September 2012)

> Langsam nerven mich die Bremsen auch, nach einem eher steilen 1000hm  Traktorweg kurz nach dem Service schon wieder schleifen. Mein Händler  meinte letztens die Formula scheiben seinen relativ weich und ich sollte  wie beim Cannondale auf XT ausweichen. Ich überlege jedoch in der  nächsten Saison auf Magura mal zu wechseln zwecks Mineralöl, Die  Bremshebel finde ich jedoch sehr klasse und super gut zum Greifen!



Wenn es nur die Scheiben wären, die nämlich bei Formula recht dünn und schwabbelig sind und daher gerne verbiegen. Die Scheiben kannst Du tauschen! - am schlimmsten empfand ich die stetigen Kolbenhänger und Undichtigkeiten, mag sein dass Formula dass inzwischen im Griff hat, aber auch ich sehe keinen Grund weiterhin DOT zu fahren.

Shimano XT ist übrigens auch Mineralöl! - würde ich aufjedenfall der Magura vorziehen. Magura rühmt sich derzeit nicht gerade mit Bremspower, viele Leute klagen über "Schwäche" bei Magura.

Shimano ist derzeit wohl das Maß aller Dinge! - es muss ja nicht gleich ne SAINT wie bei mir sein, ich denke aktuell würde ich mir ne ZEE holen, da gefallen mir vorallendingen die Griffe sehr gut.


----------



## Christian-Karl (14. September 2012)

Okay, danke. 180*180 genug bei 95kg all inklusive bei XT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flametop (15. September 2012)

könnt ihr mir auch zufällig sagen wie lange die schaftlänge (einer gebrauchten gabel) sein müsste?


----------



## vitaminc (15. September 2012)

> Okay, danke. 180*180 genug bei 95kg all inklusive bei XT?



Bei 95kg würde ich 203/180 empfehlen!


----------



## Christian-Karl (16. September 2012)

Danke, ich werds mal mit den XT Shimano Scheiben probieren und dann weitersehen!

Grüße


----------



## tuubaduur (17. September 2012)

Hat schon mal jemand ein 2008er ZEsty auf 2-fach umgebaut?

Ich habe das kleine KB gegen ein 26er und das mittlere gegen ein 34er gewechselt. Das grosse KB habe ich gegen einen Basguard getauscht.




Leider ist es mir nicht möglich das ganze ohne schleifen am Umwerfer einzustellen. Insbesondere der Bereich wenn ich auf dem 34er bin und auf der Kassette auf dem 32er oder dem 28er Ritzel bin.

Hat jemand eine Idee??

Danke René


----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. September 2012)

Hat das 2008er Zesty auch schon die Umwerfer Anlenkung oben auf dem Lager der Kettenstrebe?
Hast du schon mal versucht, den Umwerfer unten einfach ein bisschen nach aussen zu biegen? Das Leitblech des  Käfigs muss genau parallel zu den Kettenblättern verlaufen. Unten/hintren eher ein wenig nach Aussen als nach innen. Nicht so viel Respekt gegenüber der Original Geometrie. 
26 /38 habe ich auch nur mit der Wasserpumpenzange und beherztem Richten schleiffrei hin bekommen. 
Die 2 Zähne mehr am mittleren Ritzel sollten eigendlich keien Problem darstellen. 

Noch etwas: Wenn der Umwerfer schon seit 2008 in Betrieb ist, dann dürfte der in den Lagern wackeln wie ein Kuhschwanz. 
Da hilft i.d.R ein neuer Umwerfer mit weniger Spiel eine ganze Menge. Wenn ein neues Teil, dann gibt es aus der SLX Gruppe einen für 2 x 10 ausgelegten Umwerfer. Der sitzt nicht mehr so hoch. über den Kettenblättern.


----------



## spümco (21. September 2012)

Ich habs mit dem 3fach Werfer auch nicht schleiffrei hinbekommen und deswegen auf 2fach gewechselt, der ist etwas kompakter gebaut. 
Wie Uwe auch schon sagt, kann der 4 Jahre alte Umwerfer wirklich mal erneuert werden, die ca 30$$ sind dann echt gut investiert.


----------



## tuubaduur (21. September 2012)

spümco schrieb:


> Ich habs mit dem 3fach Werfer auch nicht schleiffrei hinbekommen und deswegen auf 2fach gewechselt, der ist etwas kompakter gebaut.
> Wie Uwe auch schon sagt, kann der 4 Jahre alte Umwerfer wirklich mal erneuert werden, die ca 30$$ sind dann echt gut investiert.



Darauf wird es wohl auch raus laufen. Brauche dann noch neue Trigger, aber das macht den Kohl auch nicht fett.

Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (21. September 2012)

Der SLX 2-fach Umwerfer funktioniert an 3-fach Hebeln.


----------



## tuubaduur (21. September 2012)

oh? Echt! Das liest sich super. Steht das irgendwo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (21. September 2012)

Ja, das steht so verbaut bei mir in der Garage.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. September 2012)

Die 2-Fach Trigger weisen doch eh nur einen Sperrknebel auf, über den vermieden wird, dass man zu weit runter schaltet. 
Es empfielt sich eh den 3 fach Trigger offen zu fahren. Wenn die Kette dann mal nicht sofort hoch will, dann kann man noch etwas nachdrücken. 
Bei 2 fach wird der Bereich  klein/mittel gesperrt. Wann ist der Hub nach oben zu schnell begrenzt. 
Über die Anschlagschrauben lässt sich der Hub swohl oben als Unten genügend einschränken, damit die Kette nicht über das Ziel hinaus gedrückt wird.


----------



## tuubaduur (22. September 2012)

ich habe klein und mittel offen und nach oben einfach den Anschlag soweit wie möglich runter gedreht. passt das?


----------



## tob07 (22. September 2012)

Hallo,

bin derzeit auch am Überlegen für mein Zesty ne neue Gabel (auf jeden Fall mit Qr15 oder 20mm Steckachse) und damit dann auch einen neuen LRS anzuschaffen.
Denkt Ihr 160mm, also zum Beispiel ne Fox 36 Talas ist zu viel des guten?
Sollte man lieber bei ner 32 Talas mit 150mm bleiben, ist ja auch schon ein Zentimeter mehr 
Ach und an die Laufradexperten hier im Forum: was haltet Ihr von den (hoffentlich bald mal auf den Markt kommenden) Sixpack SAM Felgen? Sollen ja Enduro-tauglich sein...
Vielen Dank für alle Anregungen und Meinungen!

Lg


----------



## Christian-Karl (23. September 2012)

Was wäre euer Meinung nach die optimale Zesty kombi (2012) Gabel und Dämpfer um auf 150mm zu kommen mit Steckachse? Die Talas hat ja nicht unbedingt die großen Verehrer hier...


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. September 2012)

Den größten Unterschied zwischen einer 32er und 35 b.z.w 36er Gabel im Zesty merkt man nicht unbedingt wegen dem Zentimeter mehr Federweg, sondern die größere Steifigkeit macht sich stark bemerkbar.
Ein gute Kompromiss wäre z.B. die neue 34er Fox. 

Super Laufräder finde ich z.B. Stans No Tubes mit ZTR Flow EX. Die sind sehr leicht und schön breit. Damit kann man breite Reifen mit wenig druck fahren.
Die haben wir seit kurzem im Sortiment. Bei Interesse könnt ihr uns gerne kontaktieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (23. September 2012)

Danke mal für die Anregungen!


----------



## tob07 (23. September 2012)

Nee, dachte da auch nicht an den Zentimeter mehr Federweg sondern an die 3 Zentimeter mehr Einbauhöhe..  ist das zu viel? Wären ja dann von der Original 32er 140mm Gabel 4cm Unterschied..


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. September 2012)

Der flachere Lenkwinkel gibt etwas Endurofeeling.
Die 4cm sind allerdings nur theoretisch, da du so eine Gabel mit mehr Sag fährst. Effektiv bleiben nur 1-2cm mehr Einbauhöhe beim aufsitzen übrig.


----------



## Christian-Karl (24. September 2012)

Leider gibts von Fox zur Zeit keine 140er Float mit 34 außer ich hab was übersehen! 

Zum neuen Zesty:
Das 2012er bekam kürzere Kettenstreben. Jetzt werden sie wieder länger... Was hat das nun auf sich?


----------



## spichboy (24. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

man bietet mir ein ungefahrenes Zesty 914 (Modell 2011) an. Was würdet ihr dafür ausgeben?

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## Bikedude001 (24. September 2012)

Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Leider gibts von Fox zur Zeit keine 140er Float mit 34 außer ich hab was übersehen!
> 
> Zum neuen Zesty:
> Das 2012er bekam kürzere Kettenstreben. Jetzt werden sie wieder länger... Was hat das nun auf sich?


 
Die 34er hat 160mm. Ist ganz neu Modelljahr 2013
 z.B. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/44292-fox-float-34-ctd-2013-neu


----------



## Christian-Karl (24. September 2012)

160 ist halt a bisschen viel. Mal abwarten es stresst diese Saison nicht mehr.


----------



## tob07 (24. September 2012)

Ne, also ich fände die 34er schon echt sahne mit 160mm, aber ist mir im Moment noch etwas zu teuer. Was auch ganz schick wäre wär wohl ne BOS Deville. Kann man die auf 150mm traveln wenn nötig?
Weiß jetzt keiner was zu den Sixpack SAM Felgen?


----------



## vitaminc (24. September 2012)

> Ach und an die Laufradexperten hier im Forum: was haltet Ihr von den  (hoffentlich bald mal auf den Markt kommenden) Sixpack SAM Felgen?  Sollen ja Enduro-tauglich sein...



Solange die Dinger nicht ausreichend im Umlauf sind, wird es wohl auch kaum Erfahrungswerte damit geben.

Ich hab inzwischen die ZTR Flow EX mit Hope Pro aufm Zesty, sind bislang aller erste Sahne!!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (24. September 2012)

Die Deville lässt sich nicht traveln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flametop (24. September 2012)

tob07 schrieb:


> Ne, also ich fände die 34er schon echt sahne mit 160mm, aber ist mir im Moment noch etwas zu teuer. Was auch ganz schick wäre wär wohl ne BOS Deville. Kann man die auf 150mm traveln wenn nötig?
> Weiß jetzt keiner was zu den Sixpack SAM Felgen?



leider ist die fox die einzige 34 gabel soweit ich weiß...


----------



## Air-Wastl (25. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich kann ein Hope Pro 2Evo mit ZTR Flow und
Sapim Race 2,0/1,8 Speichen für 346 bekommen!

Ist das ein gute Preis und eine lohnenswerte Investition
in Sachen Steifeigkeit und Stabilität?

MFG Wastl


----------



## vitaminc (25. September 2012)

Guter Preis, und die Flow sind auf alle Fälle empfehlenswert, auch wenn ich mir selber die Flow EX gegönnt habe.


----------



## Air-Wastl (25. September 2012)

Die Flow Ex sind die Nachfolger oder? IM Laufrad Thread hab ich gelesen
das es dort schwankungen in der Produktion gibt und einer schhmalere Seitenwände
hatte und Ihm der Maxxis Ardent immer runter gerutscht ist. 

Der LRS würde 1886g wiegen. Weiß zufällig einer was der Original 314 2008 LRS wiegt?


----------



## vitaminc (25. September 2012)

Ich kenne die Berichte über die Flow EX, und es ist bislang eher ein Einzelfall, von dem man nicht auf Schwankungen oder Produktionsfehler schließen sollte.

Ich fahre zwar keine Maxxis, aber dafür Contis auf der Flow EX. Seit ich sie habe, also seit gut 2 Wochen, musste ich nicht 1mal nachpumpen, und runtergerutscht is da auch noch nix. Auch die hier bekannten Laufradbauer haben bereits schon sehr viele Flow EX verkauft, so dass schon längst genug negative Meldungen bei der Flow EX bekannt wären.
Die Flow EX ist halt nochmal breiter und soll angeblich mehr Reserven haben im Vergleich zur Flow.

Zesty 314 (2008), welcher Laufradsatz, Shimano M525 Nabe mit Mavic XM317 Felge? - also ich schätze so 1800-1900gr, is aber echt nur so'n wilder Daumenwert.


----------



## Air-Wastl (25. September 2012)

Ich will aus der Kiste kein Light- Freerider machen und aufs Geld 
muss ich auch etwas achten. Von daher wurde diese Kombi 
mir reichen. 

Aber die Narbe ist schon etwas laut oder?

MFG


----------



## vitaminc (25. September 2012)

Die Nabe ohne R von Hope knattert schon ziemlich laut, dem einen ist es unangenehm, der andere steht auf den Sound.

Es geht übrigens nicht darum aus dem Zesty ein Light-Freerider zu machen, sondern mit breiteren Felgen bzw. mehr Maulweite kannst Du problemlos breitere Reifen fahren wenn Dir danach ist.

Das Zesty bietet halt optimale Bedingungen um daraus ein gutes Touren-AM/Enduro zu machen, und ich setze da gerne auf Reserven und Stabilität. Du hast aber völlig Recht: Die Flow reichen sicherlich!

Ich würde aber an deiner Stelle unbedingt auf die verbauten Speichen achten, das hängt stark vom eigenen Gewicht etc. ab.

Ich habe Vorne ein Mix aus D-Light/Laser und Hinten Race/D-Light. Mein Kampfgewicht sind aber auch um die 85kg im naked Zustand.


----------



## Air-Wastl (25. September 2012)

Verbaut sind die Race, 85 kg Wiege ich auch. Hoffe das aber wieder was runter geht.

MFG Wastl


----------



## Christian-Karl (26. September 2012)

Sozusagen a 85kg Wastl 

Ich hab mich jetzt entschlossen die Originalteile vom 2012 oben zu lassen und zu tauschen wenn was hin ist und die nächste Saison noch runterzuspulen.
Dann weitersehen, aber auf der Wunschliste stehen Bremsen, Laufräder, Dämpfer und Gabel, also eh alles 

MIr würd eine 140er ja reichen, weil ich will keine Talas, aber ich würd mir dafür eine 34er wünschen!

Kampfgewicht 90kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (26. September 2012)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich kann ein Hope Pro 2Evo mit ZTR Flow und
> Sapim Race 2,0/1,8 Speichen für 346 bekommen!
> ...


 
Denke was Besseres in Punkto Breite, Steifigkeit und Gewicht bekommst du derzeit nicht. Wenn die 346,- für einen Satz sind ist das ein super Preis. 
Hab übrigens noch ne Fox 34 im Bikemarkt für 690,-


----------



## Air-Wastl (26. September 2012)

Ist ja schon verlockend, aber ich wollte 
ne Revelation einbauen. Glaub 160mm
sind in meinem Britengraden zu viel des guten.

MFG Wastl


----------



## Christian-Karl (26. September 2012)

Kann man ein Zesty mit 160mm wirklich 1000hm+ ohne Absenktionen mit der 2012 Geo fahren, auch wenn öfter steile Rampen sind?
Für mich ist Uphill pflicht und 1000hm hast ja gleich wo. (wohn in Österreich  )


----------



## vitaminc (26. September 2012)

> Kann man ein Zesty mit 160mm wirklich 1000hm+ ohne Absenktionen mit der 2012 Geo fahren, auch wenn öfter steile Rampen sind?



Jein, das hängt sicher von der körperlichen Fitness und dem Können ab.
Ich tu mir mit der 140er bei sehr steilen Rampen schon schwer, wo ich schon auf der Sattelspitze sitze und mit voller Kraft druck auf den Lenker gebe, haben jedoch meinen CC-Kollegen noch normale Sitzposition.

Touren mit 1500-2000hm hatte ich dieses Jahr öfters mal, war mit 140mm Gabel kein Problem, sollte daher auch mit ner 160er kein Thema sein.
Man bedenke, das sind nur 2cm.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. September 2012)

Also so stark hat sich die Geo des Zesty nicht geändert. 
Ich bin im Frühjahr am Gardasee mit einem 2010er Zesty mit 170er Lyrik unterwegs gewesen. Da waren auch Touren mit bis zu 1600 Hm dabei. Hat bestens geklappt.
  @vitaminc: Wie bringst du das Zesty zum Vorderrad heben?  Bis bei  ir das Vorderrad steigt, egal ob mir 150 mm Revelation oder 170 mm Lyrik: Bevor es soweit kommt ist bei mir längst die Luft raus. Maximal 2 - 3 cm weiter auf die Sattelspitze. Aber die Stücke sind dann schon so steil, das schaffe ich höchstens 50 Meter. dann ist der Motor aus.


----------



## vitaminc (26. September 2012)

> Wie bringst du das Zesty zum Vorderrad heben?  Bis bei  ir das  Vorderrad steigt, egal ob mir 150 mm Revelation oder 170 mm Lyrik: Bevor  es soweit kommt ist bei mir längst die Luft raus. Maximal 2 - 3 cm  weiter auf die Sattelspitze. Aber die Stücke sind dann schon so steil,  das schaffe ich höchstens 50 Meter. dann ist der Motor aus



Naja, ich hatte ja geschrieben dass es mehr Abhängig von körperlicher Fitness und Fahrkönnen ist als vom Federweg bzw. der Gabel. Vorne auf der Sattelstütze oder fast schon im Wiegetritt mit sehr starker Kraftübertragung auf den Lenker kostet halt viel mehr Körner als die Kollegen auf Ihrem CC-Bike mit normaler Sitzhaltung. Daher geht einem auch schneller die Luft aus..  - klar darf man auch nicht das Gesamtgewicht des Bikes und der Person unberücksichtigt lassen, bin mit über 85kg kein sonderliches Leichtgewicht, und mein Zesty inzwischen auch nicht mehr 

Wo ich solche Uphills hatte? - hauptsächlich in den Allgäuer Alpen zuletzt, da war stellenweise für mich nix zu machen, trotz ordentlicher Fitness.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tob07 (27. September 2012)

Naja, das klingt aber dann so als wäre so ne 36 Talas oder ne Lyrik DPA ne echte alternative, zur not an ganz steilen Rampen hätte man dann immernoch die Möglichkeit die Gabel um die nötigen Zentimeter abzusenken.
Klar hat man gegen die Kollegen mit Ihren CC-Racern im Uphill kaum ne chance, dafür macht mit nem Allmountain/Enduro die Abfahrt um Welten mehr spaß


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. September 2012)

tob07 schrieb:


> Naja, das klingt aber dann so als wäre so ne 36 Talas oder ne Lyrik DPA ne echte alternative, zur not an ganz steilen Rampen hätte man dann immernoch die Möglichkeit die Gabel um die nötigen Zentimeter abzusenken.
> Klar hat man gegen die Kollegen mit Ihren CC-Racern im Uphill kaum ne chance, dafür macht mit nem Allmountain/Enduro die Abfahrt um Welten mehr spaß


Genau dir richtige Einstellung: Der Uphill ist der notwendige Teil der Tour, bis der Spass beginnt.


----------



## vitaminc (27. September 2012)

> Naja, das klingt aber dann so als wäre so ne 36 Talas oder ne Lyrik DPA ne echte alternative



Kaum, denn an den Stellen an denen ich mit dem Zesty nicht mehr hochkomme, steige ich ab und laufe das kleine Stück, und bin dabei auch nicht viel langsamer..


----------



## tob07 (28. September 2012)

Naja, dann halt ne Alternative für diejenigen die gerne versuchen auch an den steilsten stellen noch zu fahren und das schieben zu vermeiden


----------



## flametop (28. September 2012)

tob07 schrieb:


> Naja, dann halt ne Alternative für diejenigen die gerne versuchen auch an den steilsten stellen noch zu fahren und das schieben zu vermeiden



für die leute wäre aber eine leichtere gabel oder gar ein leichteres cc-bike die bessere variante


----------



## spichboy (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

hätte ein brandneues Zesty 514 2012 abzugeben und zwar in original Verpackung. Preis 2700 fest. Standort bei Saarbrücken. Weiteres bitte über PN. 

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## spichboy (1. Oktober 2012)

Ooops, sticky-thread zum Verkauf gerade erst gesehen. Idendifikation für die Börse ist beantragt. Sorry and die Mods

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## hergie (14. November 2012)

Hallo, 

ich brauche für mein 2009er Zesty (mal wieder) ein neues Schaltauge. Weiß jemand welches?


----------



## Bikedude001 (15. November 2012)

Die hab ich da, wenn du gerne eins hättest, schick mir einfach ne PN mit Anschrift.


----------



## isartrails (18. November 2012)

Ich finde im ganzen Forum nichts über das exakte Maß der *Dämpfer-Einbaubreite *im Zesty...?!
Weiß jemand was genaues?
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (19. November 2012)

Bis einschl. Bj. 2011 19x6 und 25,4x6
und ab Bj. 2012 beide 19x6


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. November 2012)

Diese 19 mm sind eine fürchterliche LP Marotte. Dieses Mass bekommst du von keinem der Dämpfer- Hersteller als Standard- Ware. Die Dinger muss man sich immer passend kürzen, oder extra bauen lassen.

Bei den aktuellen RS Einbaubuchsen ist das eine duchgehende Achse auf der beidseitig Abstandhalter geschoben werden, die sind mit einem O-Ring gegen Wegutschen gesichert sind . 
Die Abstandhalter bekommt man gar nicht mehr dünn genug gefeilt, als dass der O-Ring noch in der Nut gehalten wird. 
Wecher Inschinör sich das Mass von 19 mm ausgedacht hat, der gehört auch irgendwo angeprangert.


----------



## Bikedude001 (19. November 2012)

Laber nisch. Von Rock Shox gibt es 19x6, die passen auch in Fox Dämpfer und sind viel besser als die geteilten Aluhülsen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. November 2012)

Da frag ich nur wo.
Als leidgeprüftes Unfähiger-Bikeshop-Opfer hat es mich schon vor langer Zeit dazu bewogen das Internet als einzige zuverlässige Informationsquelle in dieser Branche zu akzeptieren.

Und dort hab ich bisher noch keine passenden Mount Kits gefunden. 21.8 ist bisher überall das Schmalste was in den Shops geführt wird. 

Was ist eigentlich mit diesem neuen Fox Mount Kits? 
Da wird ja scheinbar das alte Gleitlager duch 2 Kunstoff- Gleitlager ersetzt.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...d8c1b6f72/s/Fox-Alu-Dämpferbuchsen-5-tlg.html

Da die alten Lager- Buchsen bei Fox und RS identisch waren sollten die doch auch für RS passen. 
Die Fox Einbau Kits habe ich wenigstens schon für eine Breite von19.05 mm gefunden.
Taugt das Zeug was?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. November 2012)

Das neue Fox-System sollte wesentlich besser sein als die alten beschichteten Gleitlager mit den zweiteiligen Alubuchsen. Ich habe meine im März gegen die Teile von Huber (www.huber-buschings.com) getauscht, die ja mit der gleichen Materialpaarung Aluelox-Gleitkunstoff arbeiten, und bis jetzt ist noch kein nennenswerter Verschleiß zu verzeichnen. Ansprechverhalten ist ebenfalls top.


----------



## isartrails (20. November 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Bis einschl. Bj. 2011 19x6 und 25,4x6
> und ab Bj. 2012 beide 19x6


Danke!


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. November 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Da frag ich nur wo.
> Als leidgeprüftes Unfähiger-Bikeshop-Opfer hat es mich schon vor langer Zeit dazu bewogen das Internet als einzige zuverlässige Informationsquelle in dieser Branche zu akzeptieren.
> 
> Und dort hab ich bisher noch keine passenden Mount Kits gefunden. 21.8 ist bisher überall das Schmalste was in den Shops geführt wird.
> ...


 
Die 19x6 Mounting Kits gibt es standardmäßig von Rock Shox, da die oft gebraucht werden, hab ich die immer im Laden.
Dass in der Bikebranche viele Händler am Start sind die von Technik null Ahnung haben ist mir bekannt.
Daher auch nicht verwunderlich dass viele ihre Infos und Material aus dem Netz ziehen.
Leider wird dort ganz schön viel Bullsh*** verbreitet und die Shops mit ihren Dumpingangeboten und Versenderbikes in Verbindung mit der deutschen Geiz ist geil Mentalität tragen dazu bei dass gute Schrauber irgenwann kein Bock mehr haben ihr Wissen der Allgemeiheit preiszugeben.
Werde mir aber trotzdem Mühe geben die Fahne hoch halten .


----------



## isartrails (20. November 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Die 19x6 Mounting Kits gibt es standardmäßig von Rock Shox, da die oft gebraucht werden, hab ich die immer im Laden...


Bikedude, du hast in allem recht!
Wenn Du schon so kompetent die Fahne hochhältst, würdest du so ein Kit auch postalisch an mich verkaufen...?
Ich bin der Erste, der Leute wie dich unterstützen würde... 

Dass viele Biker, mich eingeschlossen, ihr Geld sehr oft zu den Versendern tragen, ist nicht allein der Geiz ist geil-Mentalität zuzuschreiben, obgleich ich deinen Ärger gut nachvollziehen kann, sondern sehr oft Folge des Umstands, dass der lokale Händler nicht in der Lage oder nicht Willens ist, wegen "Kleinkram" irgendeinen Finger krumm zu machen.
Ich warte bei meinem Bikeshop des Vertrauens, zu dem ich übrigend seit vielen Jahren ein sehr gutes Vehältnis habe und zu dem ich sehr gerne wegen Reparatursachen gehe, seit Monaten beispielsweise auf eine Polar-Lenkerhalterung für einen Geschwindigkeitsmesser (5 Euro), ein Ersatzteil für ein Giant-Dämpferlager (Kosten unbekannt, ebentuell auf Kulanz), zwei Ersatzspeichen für ein nicht mehr aktuelles Mavic-Laufrad (keine 10 Euro). 
Solche Dinge zu erledigen ist den meisten Händlern ein Greuel, an dem nichts verdient ist und der Kunde kann entweder warten, bis er schwarz wird, oder sich im WWW selbst helfen.
So ist leider die Realität...
Daher brint es keinem was, wenn die lokalen Kleinhändler auf die bösen Online-Versender schimpfen.
Es wäre vernünftiger, sich auf seine wahren Kompetenzen zu besinnen und sich auf die Felder zu stürzen, in denen die virtuelle Konkurrenz niemals eine Chance haben wird: Service, Kundennähe - du weißt schon, was ich meine.

Mit dem gepostet Link von Freizeit-Biker bekomme ich das Teil offensichtlich online.
Ich würde es aber viel lieber bei einem kaufen, den man unterstützen sollte...


----------



## Supernobbe (20. November 2012)

Ich hole mir auch viele Informationen im Internet. Ich gehe dann zu meinem Vertrauensbikehändler und sage was ich haben möchte. Egal ob große Sache oder kleine, Er erledigt das immer gleich, gibt mir oft einen Preis wie im Internet, obwohl ich auch weiß, wenn er so wenig bei den großen  Firmen kauft, bekommt er natürlich auch nicht den günstigsten Preis.

Hier geht es um Kundenbindung, und ich empfehle ihn gerne weiter und kaufe alles bei ihm.

Servus
Nobbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaegerstieg (30. November 2012)

Hallo. 

Kann mir jemand mit den Geometriedaten vom Zesty 2009 aushelfen? Gabs eigentlich unterschiede zum 2008 oder war das Modellpflege? Auf den 96 Zesty-Seiten gings sicherlich zig mal um die richtige Rahmengröße. Man verzeihe mir bitte, wenn ich die Anfrage für 180, 82er Schrittlänge trotz SuFu überlesen habe ;-) 

2009 war das Oberrohr noch länger, passe ich noch auf M/46?
Laut Rechner brauche ich in etwa ein 600er OR.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Nose (1. Dezember 2012)

macht es sinn sich das zesty mit 186cm und 85cm schrittlänge in der 50cm oder lieber in der kleineren variante zu holen?


----------



## flametop (1. Dezember 2012)

ich bin 1.77m und fahre m.passt für mich perfekt.


----------



## Nose (2. Dezember 2012)

was fährst du, und wie hast du deine sitzposition gern? eher sportlich, oder mehr im rad sitzend für mehr agiles fahren?


----------



## Supernobbe (2. Dezember 2012)

Auf jeden Fall mal Probefahren, ich bin 1,75, aber ich habe mich sogar für das L entschieden, nachdem ich M und L Probegefahren bin. Ich habe das 2012er Modell


----------



## 6TiWon (2. Dezember 2012)

kann mir bitte da draussen mal jemand die exakte höhe vom boden bis ok oberrohr in zusammengebauten zustand von einem zesty "s-rahmen" mitteilen. wäre super. alein mit den angabe grösse s und 40 cm kann ich nichts anfangen, da meine liebste ein schritthöhe von 600 mm hat und beim stop immer probleme mit dem oberrohr und der beinfreiheit hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (4. Dezember 2012)

entschuldigt bitte, wenn die Frage schon einmal gestellt wurde. Allerdings habe ich bisher keine Antworten im Forum dazu gefunden 
Es geht um einen Zesty Rahmen 514 von 2011. Hat daran schon jmd. mal eine Hammerschmidt gebaut und kann Erfahrungsberichte vorweisen?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Dezember 2012)

Wie willst du denn eine Hammerschmidt an ein Pressfit Innenlager anbauen?
a) Das Hammerschmidt Innenlage passt nicht da rein
b) Es gibt kein ISCG


----------



## Schnitte (4. Dezember 2012)

Das zesty hat doch eine iscg Aufnahme. 
Hätte man das pressfit innenlager nicht ausbauen können?
Also punktum, es ist allgemein nicht möglich?!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (4. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt kein Pressfit-Innenlager für die Hammerschmidt, deswegen geht's nicht.


----------



## Schnitte (4. Dezember 2012)

Ok, Danke fur die Antwort


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Dezember 2012)

Bist du sicher dass das Zesty eine ISCG Aufnahme hat? Seit welchem Baujahr?
Forggy und Spicy hatten die schon immer. Aber das Zesty?

Schau dir mal ein Pressfit Lager an. der Duchmesser ist so gross, dass die Lager im Gehäuse sitzen. Und das heist Pressfit weil es einpresst wird. 
Die HS Innenlager gibts nur für BSA Gewinde


----------



## Schnitte (4. Dezember 2012)

Baujahr 2011 ist das zesty 
Laut Verkäufer hat es eine iscg Aufnahme. Kann Ich mir aber nochmal in ruhe anschauen wenn der rahmen da ist.
Dann hätte Ich noch eine blöde frage  welche kurbelgarnitur Fahrt ihr denn an euren zestys?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Dezember 2012)

Hm, Du bist dir aber schon klar das der Einsatzbereich des Zestys von Marathon bis Enduro reicht? 
2-fach/3-fach, Du kannst da an Kurbeln alles fahren, was man in HT II konforme Innenlager stecken kann. 
Von einer Doeore bis XTR, und natürlich auch alle Hersteller die HT II kompatible Kurbeln bauen.


----------



## Schnitte (4. Dezember 2012)

ja es ist mir bewusst, dass der Einsatzbereich des Zestys entsprechend weitgreifend ist und eine entsprechend weitreichende kompatibilität für verschiedene Kurbeln besteht. 
Dann war es wohl blöd formuliert. In dem Sinne nochmal anders. Ich würde mir das Zesty gern als AM/Enduro Touren Fully aufbauen mit einer 3 fach Kurbel Garnitur. Bisher bin ich nur Hammerschmidt gefahren und habe wenig Erfahrung, welche Kurbel vom Preisleistungsverhältnis annehmbar wäre. Von daher hatte ich auf eine Art Erfahrungswert gesetzt


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Dezember 2012)

Alles ab SLX ist bei Shimano vernünftig. Kommt nur auf das Buget an. je mehr Bling Biing je teurer wird es. 
An einem Arbeitstier istr die SLX zu emfpfehlen.
AM/Enduro: Warum da noch 3-fach? Mit 11/36 und 24/38 kommt man bestens hin. Da ist dann noch ein Bash möglich. 
In Verbindung mit einer Shadow Plus Schaltung bleibt die Kette dann auch da wo sie hin gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (4. Dezember 2012)

ok super, danke für die Info 
das hilft mir schonmal. Sowas in der Richtung hatte ich auch schon bedacht. 
Bin mir mit 2 fach nicht so sicher. da ich bergauf wirklich luschenhaft bin...  aber denke das müsste man testen. Den Vorteil hinsichtlich Bashguard ist natürlich auch ein wichtiger Punkt


----------



## Pitti690 (6. Dezember 2012)

Ob 2 oder 3 fach ändert aber nichts an der Übersetzung bergauf , da das kleinste Ritzel immer noch 24 Zähne hat.
36/38 merkt man nur im flachen und wenn man da schnell sein will hat man mit nem AM eh das falsche Velo


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (16. Dezember 2012)

Sooooo Leute,

Schande über mich, dass ich mich hier hab in den lezten Monaten kaum blicken lassen ^^.

Nun meine aktuelle Fragestellung: Innerhalb der letzten Wochen ist meine Reverb bei Belastung (~ 80 Kg) und längerer Fahrt immer schleichend einige mm eingesunken. Daher hab ich sie neulich entlüftet - oder esser gesagt: Zu entlüften versucht. Habe mich streng an das SRAM-Bleed-Video auf YouTube gehalten. Und was soll ich sagen: Zwar fährt meine Stütze nun wieder schön fix aus, allerdings lässt sie sich immer noch (nun sogar mit der bloßen Hand) einige mm nach unten drücken.

Wir haben der Stütze etwa acht Entlüftungs-Routinen zugemutet - bis das erste Fläschschen Öl alle war . Jemand noch irgendwelche Tipps?

Wie gesagt: Das Vorderrad war so aufgebockt, dass die Remote der höchste Punkt bzw. auf einer Linie mit dem ausgefahrenen Sattel war - und auch sonst an alle Anweisungen gehalten.


______
Btw.: An wen kann ich mich hier wenden bezüglich LP-Bekleidung?


----------



## Maui_Jim (16. Dezember 2012)

Hi, das mit der Reverb war bei mir auch... Unter Belastung ca. 2-3 cm eingesackt. Hab's auch mit entlüften versucht, nicht acht mal sondern nur drei mal. Hab dann mal im Forum gestöbert um dann zu dem Ergebnis zu kommen das die Reverb einen Service braucht... Hab sie eingeschickt und bereits 10 Tage später hatte ich wieder eine korrekt funktionierende Sattelstütze. Top-Service kann ich nur sagen.

Wegen der Kleidung...
War das nicht Papa Midnight??


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (16. Dezember 2012)

Danke Pasta für die Antwort 

Service? Gut, dass mein Bike sowieso bald zu großen Durchsicht geht. Da kommt das gleich mit auf die Liste. Den BekleidungsFred hab ich auch schon gefunden, danke


----------



## Globalplayer (24. Dezember 2012)

Unterscheiden sich die Zesty´s von 2012 auch untereinander?
Hab nämlich ein Rahmenset im Auge-es geht um das 314 und ich würde gerne wissen ob es irgendwelche Nachteile gegenüber den Carbonversionen hat? 
Außer halt dem Werkstoff.


----------



## flametop (24. Dezember 2012)

Globalplayer schrieb:


> Unterscheiden sich die Zesty´s von 2012 auch untereinander?
> Hab nämlich ein Rahmenset im Auge-es geht um das 314 und ich würde gerne wissen ob es irgendwelche Nachteile gegenüber den Carbonversionen hat?
> Außer halt dem Werkstoff.



geo ist gleich.


----------



## vitaminc (25. Dezember 2012)

Erstmal frohe Weihnachten an alle!

Zweitens: Ich möchte vielleicht meinen Hinterbaudämpfer am Zesty tauschen, bin mir aber dessen noch nicht ganz sicher, ob sich eine Investition wirklich bemerkbar machen wird.

Aktuell fahre ich den Float R 200 (Hub:57), in L/L.

Im Gespräch mit mir selbst sind:
Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 in M/M oder
Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 High Volume L/M.

Laut Leverage Ratio 2,6 wäre der M/M der passende, aber letztendlich ist es auch vom Fahrergewicht, Fahrweise und Vorliebe abhängig.

Den Fox Float fahre ich teilweise am Limit und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das dauerhafte ProPedal nicht etwas kontraproduktiv ist wenn es bergab geht. Generell bin ich aber nicht komplett unzufrieden, ich denke der Dämpfer ist gut auf den Rahmen angepasst. Einen RP von Fox möchte ich trotz verschiedener Einstellung rundum ProPedal keinesfalls kaufen, da ich um Fox wegen Garantiebedingungen und Wartungskompliziertheit einen Bogen machen möchte.

Ich bin so in der 90kg Gewichtsklasse inkl. Gepäck, Fahrweise von ruppig runtergeballert bis auf langsam technisch. Bergauf darf der Dämpfer keinesfalls zu sehr wippen, eine Verbesserung hier gegenüber dem Float R zu finden wäre auch noch ne tolle Sache.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Dezember 2012)

_Wenn du gegenüber dem Fox eine Verbesserung beim Uphill suchst, dann musst du schon was mit zuschaltbarer Druckstufe (Plattform, ProPedal etc. ) fahren müssen. _
_Aber wenn du das Zesty da stark zum Wippen bekommst, dann solltest du mal versuchen etwas am runden Tritt zu arbeiten. der OST Hinterbau fängt eigentlich erst an zu wippen, wenn man auf den grossen Ritzeln richtig mit Druck und geringer Frequenz treten muss. _
_So ganz verstehe ich deine Ansprüche an den Dämpfer nicht. Was meinst du mit "Der Dämfer ist am Ende"? Funktioniert er nicht mehr richtig, oder was beanstandest du an dem Dämpfer genau. _

_Für ruppige DH Passagen braucht es nicht viel Druckstufe. Sonst würde der Hinterbau bocken. _
_In technischen langsamen Passagen eigendlich auch nicht. Da schleppst du den Hinterbau eh mehr oder weniger nur hinterher. Das ist die meiste Last eh auf dem Vorderrad. _
_Die Druckstufe braucht es im Grossen und ganzen__ um das vollständige Durchsacken nach Sprüngen _ oder starken Schlägen auf den Hinterbau zu verringern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (26. Dezember 2012)

@Freizeit-biker


> Wenn du gegenüber dem Fox eine Verbesserung beim Uphill suchst, dann musst du schon was mit zuschaltbarer Druckstufe (Plattform, ProPedal etc. ) fahren müssen.
> Aber wenn du das Zesty da stark zum Wippen bekommst, dann solltest du mal versuchen etwas am runden Tritt zu arbeiten. der OST Hinterbau fängt eigentlich erst an zu wippen, wenn man auf den grossen Ritzeln richtig mit Druck und geringer Frequenz treten muss.



Wie schon geschrieben, ich bin da nicht unzufrieden, und ich komme die Berge vorzüglich hoch. Die Frage zielte eher dahin ab, ob der Hinterbau mit 100% ProPedal noch besser funktioniert, und ob er bei 0% ProPedal nicht schlechter funktioniert, als mit dem jetzigen Float R der dauerhaft 50% macht. Und normalerweise müsste sich dauerthaftes ProPedal eigentlich negativ auf ruppige/schnelle Abfahrten auswirken, d.h. ohne ProPedal sollte der Dämpfer etwas sensibler ansprechen. Leider alles nur Theorie und ich weiss eben nicht ob ich da überhaupt nen Unterschied merken würde.



> So ganz verstehe ich deine Ansprüche an den Dämpfer nicht. Was meinst du mit "Der Dämfer ist am Ende"? Funktioniert er nicht mehr richtig, oder was beanstandest du an dem Dämpfer genau.



Nicht grundsätzlich am Ende, aber bei kleineren Kickern/Sprüngen sackt der Hinterbau schon merkbar durch, der O-Ring steht meistens fast am Ende.
Evtl. aber auch nur ne Einstellungssache, trotz dass ich schon mehr Luft als empfohlen für mein Gewicht drin habe. Ich will mir aber auch nicht das Ansprechverhalten versauen. Wäre definitiv aber auch kein Grund den Dämpfer zu wechseln, da ich hier sicher auch noch etwas mehr an Fahrtechnik feilen kann.



> Für ruppige DH Passagen braucht es nicht viel Druckstufe. Sonst würde der Hinterbau bocken.
> In technischen langsamen Passagen eigendlich auch nicht. Da schleppst du den Hinterbau eh mehr oder weniger nur hinterher. Das ist die meiste Last eh auf dem Vorderrad.



Aufschaukeln im langsamen/technischen/verblockten Bereich ist natürlich nix. Ist halt weitestgehend ne Einstellungssache der Zugstufe. Macht der Monarch RC3 da irgendwas besser als der Float R?

Du hattest mal geschrieben, dass durch den Monarch RC3 der Hinterbau deines Zestys "erwachsener" geworden ist, hat sich das auf die Zugstufe bezogen? - immerhin ist das für Dich klar die Priorität!


----------



## RealNBK (26. Dezember 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Nicht grundsätzlich am Ende, aber bei kleineren Kickern/Sprüngen sackt der Hinterbau schon merkbar durch, der O-Ring steht meistens fast am Ende.


Das hat mich auch immer genervt und ich hab den großen RP2 (2010) Dämpfer verbaut. Der Sackte bei mir immer so weit beim Abspringen schon ein, dass es keine Freude war. Die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus passt in meinen Augen nicht zur Abstimmung des Dämpfers und der Luftkammer.
Ich habe das Luftvolumen verringert, aber am durchsacken hat sich nichts geändert. Ich würde auf jeden Fall bei einem Fox dämpfer mehr Druckstufe ordern/umbauen wenn du dabei bleiben willst. Oder einen voll einstellbaren Rockshox holen. Da macht man am wenigsten falsch, zahlt sich aber auch dumm und dämlich.
Mir war das zu blöde für den Fall dass es nicht klappt und hab einfach einen neuen Rahmen gekauft. Bisher kann ich nur sagen, dass der Lapierre Hinterbau ganz bestimmt nicht der Weißheit letzter Schluss ist. Mein 314 ist ein gutes und sogar recht schnelles Tourenrad, aber weder sensibel noch wendig. Abwärts gibts einfach besseres mit weniger Federweg musste ich feststellen.

Falls wer interesse hat, der Rahmen steht zum verkauf. Guter Zustand, weiß und blau mit unverserhrten Carbonhinterbau.


----------



## vitaminc (27. Dezember 2012)

> Das hat mich auch immer genervt und ich hab den großen RP2 (2010) Dämpfer verbaut. Der Sackte bei mir immer so weit beim Abspringen schon ein, dass es keine Freude war. Die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus passt in meinen Augen nicht zur Abstimmung des Dämpfers und der Luftkammer.
> Ich habe das Luftvolumen verringert, aber am durchsacken hat sich nichts geändert. Ich würde auf jeden Fall bei einem Fox dämpfer mehr Druckstufe ordern/umbauen wenn du dabei bleiben willst. Oder einen voll einstellbaren Rockshox holen. Da macht man am wenigsten falsch, zahlt sich aber auch dumm und dämlich.



Naja, FOX kommt def nicht in Frage. Rock Shox, welchen Dämpfer meinst Du, den Vivid? - finde ich zu protzig für das Zesty (AM-Rahmen). Deswegen dachte ich eigentlich an den Monarch RC3.



> Mir war das zu blöde für den Fall dass es nicht klappt und hab einfach einen neuen Rahmen gekauft. Bisher kann ich nur sagen, dass der Lapierre Hinterbau ganz bestimmt nicht der Weißheit letzter Schluss ist. Mein 314 ist ein gutes und sogar recht schnelles Tourenrad, aber weder sensibel noch wendig. Abwärts gibts einfach besseres mit weniger Federweg musste ich feststellen.



Das kommt halt auf die Vorlieben an. Das Zesty zeichnet sich durch Laufruhe anstatt Verspieltheit/Wendigkeit aus. Kompromisse für Bergauf und Bergab sind hier genauso vorhanden wie bei den anderen Rädern. Wer die Priorität mehr in Richtung Bergab verschiebt wird wahrscheinlich mit nem Banshee Rune und Co. glücklicher werden. Wie gut sowas dann noch den Berg hochgeht, k.A.

Welcher Rahmen ist es bei Dir geworden?


----------



## RealNBK (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre jetzt ein Ellworth Epiphany.
Das Zesty ist in meinen Augen auch immernoch ein wirklich tolles rad. Sonst wäre ich es nicht so lange gefahren. Aber der hinterbau ist zusammen mit meinem Dämpfer einfach schlechter als der neue. Vielleicht liegt es ja an der Abstimmung, den RP2 habe ich fast lieber mit PP gefahren wenn es nicht sehr ruppig war, weil die Plattform das durchsacken verringert hat.


----------



## vitaminc (27. Dezember 2012)

> Ich fahre jetzt ein Ellworth Epiphany.



Das ist aber mal richtig Exotisch, mein Glückwunsch!

Habe so bisschen das Gefühl, dass es hier immer weniger schreibaktive Zesty-Fahrer hat.

Naja, evtl. leg ich das Thema mit dem Dämpfer erstmal aufs Eis. Ich habe bislang das Glück das so gut wie nix kaputt geht am Zesty, die gesamte Fox-Austattung hat über 15k Kilometer aufm Buckel und tut ohne Service/Wartung immer noch sorgenfrei ihren Dienst.


----------



## RealNBK (28. Dezember 2012)

Der Dämpfertausch ist schon ne geute Idee, aber halt nur wenn man den wunschdämpfer auch mal halbwegs günstig bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (28. Dezember 2012)

@RealNBK


> Der Dämpfertausch ist schon ne geute Idee, aber halt nur wenn man den wunschdämpfer auch mal halbwegs günstig bekommt



Klar, Beobachten tue ich die Angebote aufjedenfall, auch wenn mir immer nicht klar ist, welche Druckstufe ich nehmen soll und ob High Volume oder nicht. Laut Leverage Ratio und meines Fahrgewicht geht es eigentlich auf Druckstufe M hinaus. Und wenn High Volume, so kann ich später die Kammer verkleinern, jedoch umgekehrt geht es nicht. Das heisst High Volume und M/M kaufen.

Ob jetzt 2013er oder älteres Modell spielt wahrscheinlich kaum ne Rolle, aber hierzu fehlen mir leider noch Info's was denn jetzt im neuen 2013er verbessert wurde..


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (28. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wurde beim Monarch (Plus) für 2013 vor allem die Zugstufe überarbeitet und deren Stellbereich nach unten hin erweitert. Der Dämpfer lässt sich also mit weniger Zugstufe, also schneller, fahren als vorher. Im Forum gabs auch von einigen Leuten Aussagen, dass sie die Monarchs im Vergleich als eher leblos und träge empfanden. Das sollte sich ab Modelljahr 2013 also bessern.


----------



## vitaminc (28. Dezember 2012)

Danke, dann warte ich wohl auf die 2013er.
Verfügbar sind die derzeit nur bei R2-Bike.com.


----------



## Axalp (29. Dezember 2012)

Neues Spielzeug:


----------



## vitaminc (29. Dezember 2012)

Nett, schreib doch mal zum verbauten Monarch Plus !!


----------



## Axalp (29. Dezember 2012)

Den ersten Eindruck einer trägen Zugstufe kann ich bestätigen.

Wie es sich auf dem Trail auswirkt kann ich noch nicht sagen. Im Zweifelsfall wird halt nochmal umgeshimmt werden müssen...


----------



## vitaminc (29. Dezember 2012)

Danke. Tja, leider gibts den Monarch RC3 nur mit Zugstufe M im Aftermarket.

Welche Druckstufe hast Du gewählt, und High Volume oder nicht?


----------



## tob07 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ist das ne Lyrik?? Oder ne Revelation?
Sieht echt top aus!!


----------



## Axalp (29. Dezember 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Welche Druckstufe hast Du gewählt, und High Volume oder nicht?



Druckstufe ist high. Das passt optimal. 



tob07 schrieb:


> Ist das ne Lyrik?? Oder ne Revelation?
> Sieht echt top aus!!



Ist eine Revelation. Danke ;-)


----------



## vitaminc (30. Dezember 2012)

Gestern nochmal schön eingesaut und Federweg ausgenutzt, zum letzten Mal dieses Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabi1 (30. Dezember 2012)

Das is mein neues Lieblingspielzeug!
Den Lenker hat das Christkind vorbeigebracht!


----------



## flametop (2. Januar 2013)

sehr schön!


----------



## flametop (13. Januar 2013)




----------



## Megaman_AT (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo!

Ich fahre schon seit ein paar Monaten ein 2012er Zesty 314 und bin auch sehr zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich Probleme, den Dämpfer richtig einzustellen:

Wenn ich den Dämpfer so weit aufpumpe, dass ich laut SAG-Aufkleber bei AM/17 bin, ist der Rebound so schnell, dass mir der Hinterbau fast wegspringt  Ich kann ihn aber nicht langsamer drehen, da das Drehrad schon am Ende steht und sich nicht mehr drehen lässt. Habe mit Ausrüstung ca. 87kg. Ist das normal? Oder hat der Dämpfer was?


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. Januar 2013)

Die Seriendämpfer sind in der Regel beim Rebound fast überdämpft. Denke, dass da was nicht stimmt.


----------



## RealNBK (16. Januar 2013)

nein, bei mir war das nicht so. Ich hätte mir auch mehr zugstufe gewünscht. War immer am Anschlag oder ein klick davor.


----------



## Megaman_AT (17. Januar 2013)

Kann man das ändern? Zum Beispiel beim Fox-Service oder ist der Dämpfer generell so?


----------



## RealNBK (17. Januar 2013)

ja, kostet aber mindestens der dämpferservice. Über 90 euro war das, glaube ich..


----------



## Megaman_AT (20. Januar 2013)

Welches Setup würde ich den benötigen oder was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Auf meinem Dämpfer steht folgendes geschrieben: 
Rebound Tune: low
Compression Tune: Medium

Habe eher an 200  für einen 2013 Monarch RT gedacht als an 100  für ein Service...

http://www.bikestore.cc/rock-shox-daempfer-monarch-rt3200x57mmtunemidhighvolume-p-146148.html
oder
http://www.bikestore.cc/rock-shox-daempfer-monarch-rt3200x57mmtunehighhighvolume-p-146149.html
oder
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1028/a88038/float-rp23-200x56mm.html

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (20. Januar 2013)

Bei 87kg evtl. besser Zugstufe M


----------



## vitaminc (21. Januar 2013)

....

Weiss jemand ob ich nen anderen Umwerfertyp als E-Type (Directmount) montieren kann?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Januar 2013)

Jein,
Eunen mit Schellenmontage kannat dz nicht gebrauchen. Von SRAM gibts noch einen Direct Mount. Ist glaube ich der Tyo S3. Ich glaube den gibts aber nur 2-fach. Ich hab den drran. Funtzt besser als der SLX 2-fach. Vor allem ist die Zug Klemmung weiter oben. Da bricht man sich nicht mehr so die Finger beim Zug justieren

Gruss Uwe


----------



## vitaminc (23. Januar 2013)

> Jein,
> Eunen mit Schellenmontage kannat dz nicht gebrauchen. Von SRAM gibts noch einen Direct Mount. Ist glaube ich der Tyo S3. Ich glaube den gibts aber nur 2-fach. Ich hab den drran. Funtzt besser als der SLX 2-fach. Vor allem ist die Zug Klemmung weiter oben. Da bricht man sich nicht mehr so die Finger beim Zug justieren



Den SRAM guck ich mir mal an, sobald ich weiss wie ich das Gewinde reparieren kann. Beim Einbau meines Original-Umwerfers hat leider das Gewinde der rechten Schraubenaufnahme nicht mehr gezogen, das Gewinde scheint durch zu sein. Habe es schon mit ner etwas längeren M5x16 Schraube probiert, da geht nix. Evtl. muss da Helicoil oder ähnliches ran, wenn möglich.

Vielleicht hat noch jemand ne Idee, andernfalls muss ich mir jemand suchen der mir das Gewinde nachschneidet etc..
Evtl. lass ich dann gleich beide Löcher mit nem Gewindeinsatz verstärken.


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. Januar 2013)

Von Würth gibt es Stahleinsätze namens Timesert.
Die halten deutlich besser als Helicoils und das Kernloch mus auch nicht größer gebohrt werden als bei Hcs.
Man braucht dafür allerdings ein 4 Teiliges Werkzeugkit um die zu montieren.
Vielleicht findest du jemand der sowas hat. evtl sogar eine Zerspanungsfirma,Autowerkstatt oder Moppedladen. Die haben sowas eher als Fahrradläden.


----------



## Freefloh (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich plane gerade einen Neuaufbau und habe momentan schon einen Cube Rahmen bei mir rumliegen. Da mir aber das Zesty sehr gut gefällt wollte ich mal nach fragen was so ein Rahmen in M (bin ca 1.82m groß mit 84er Schrittlänge) ca. gebraucht kostet? Bin halt nur noch Student weshalb ich mir leider ein neues Bike nicht mehr leisten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (27. Januar 2013)

@Bikedude001
Danke für den Tipp, werde mich mal morgen auf die Suche begeben. 

    @Freizeit-biker
Da es von SRAM keinen expliziten 2x9 Umwerfer gibt, und der X9 mit 2x10 auch nicht mit 22-36 gibt, frage ich mich, welchen Du jetzt fährst?
Der X0 wäre als 36-22 erhältlich, ist mir aber def zu teuer.
Ansonsten gibts auch den X7 mit 36-22 und S3 Version. Der wäre preislich auch auf SLX Niveau.


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Januar 2013)

Ich brauche hilfe bei einer größen einschätzung

eine bekannte von mir hat interesse an einem lapierre zesty in RH 42.

sie ist ca 1,58-1,60  groß.

lapierre gibt das 42 ja glaube ich von 1,55-165 in etwa an.

gibt es jemanden der in der körpergröße erfahrung damit hat?


----------



## derfreaker (29. Januar 2013)

x


----------



## 6TiWon (29. Januar 2013)

hallo, wir suchen auch noch was. bin auch auf der suche nach s oder sogar bikes mit xs. ihr(160 cm) geht es auch um die sog. überstandshöhe wegen der schrittfreiheit von 78 cm. ist dann leider bei vielen bike ein ko-kriterium. mein spicy in s hat an dieser stelle von mir gemesene 78 cm. ist schon zuviel. leider gibt lapierre die geommetriedaten hier (noch) nichts an an. gruss


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. Januar 2013)

6TiWon schrieb:


> hallo, wir suchen auch noch was. bin auch auf der suche nach s oder sogar bikes mit xs. ihr(160 cm) geht es auch um die sog. überstandshöhe wegen der schrittfreiheit von 78 cm. ist dann leider bei vielen bike ein ko-kriterium. mein spicy in s hat an dieser stelle von mir gemesene 78 cm. ist schon zuviel. leider gibt lapierre die geommetriedaten hier (noch) nichts an an. gruss


 
Zesty Lady 2011 Gr. 40: 75 cm
Zesty 314 2013 Gr.40:  72 cm

Felt Virtue 2013 Gr. S : 69 cm


----------



## 6TiWon (29. Januar 2013)

danke pas-quall...


----------



## vitaminc (29. Januar 2013)

Kann jemand noch was zu nem 2fach Umwerfer schreiben, ob der normale SLX FD-M665E gut im Zesty funktioniert, oder doch besser nen SRAM verwenden, und wenn welchen?

Geplant ist 22/36, 2x9.

Habe folgende gefunden die man ggf. verwenden könnte:
Shimano SLX FD-M665 E (9fach)
Shimano SLX FD-M975-E2 (10fach)
Shimano XT FD-M785-E (10fach)
SRAM X7 S3 36T Low Direct Mount (10fach)
SRAM X0 S3 36T Low Direct Mount (10fach)


----------



## vitaminc (31. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich beim Zesty (2009) vom Fox Float R auf einen Rock Shox Monarch RC3 Plus (2012) wechseln würde, was muss ich dann in Bezug auf die Dämpferbuchsen beim Aus und Einbau beachten?


----------



## kleinrad (31. Januar 2013)

Weiss hier jemand ob das Zesty 314 2012 RockShox Stealth kompatibel ist? 
Gruss


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. Februar 2013)

Die Stealth passt nicht ins 2012 Zesty. Die Bohrung im Sitzrohr fehlt. @vitaminic: Die Buchsen des Fox Dämpfers passen, Jedoch sind die eloxierten Hülsen von Rock Shox deutlich haltbarer. Einbaumasse 19x6 und 25,4x6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinrad (3. Februar 2013)

danke @_bike_dude001 !!!

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem neuen (2013er) Zesty 314 ?
Unterschiede zum 2012er?
Hat jemand Fotos vom 2013er Zesty 314?

Gruss


----------



## Roli78 (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

Seit kurzem bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines 714 Zesty von 2012. Dazu hab ich gleich 2 Fragen:

Welche Variostütze mit Lenkerbedienung empfiehlt sich fürs 714er? ich hab gesehen, dass es noch freie Kanäle hat durch den Rahmen, könnte ich die Kabel dort durch ziehen?

das 714 hat Tubeless-Felgen. Der montierte Reifen (Hutchinson) hat aber für diese Jahreszeit definitiv zuwenig Profil, daher hab ich mal einen NN von Schwalbe montiert. Gibt es ganz allgemein empfehlungen für einen guten TL-Reifen, der nicht allzu schwer ist? Den Cougar von Hutchinson hab ich am vorderrad, würde mir passen, ist aber in der Schweiz offenbar nicht erhältlich... empfehlung anyone?

Gruss
Roli


----------



## vitaminc (4. Februar 2013)

Da gibt es etliche, ich fang mal mit den Contis an:
Conti Rubber Queen 2.2
Conti Mountain King 2.4


----------



## Supernobbe (4. Februar 2013)

Servus,

ich habe zwar das 314, aber dass sollte kein Problem sein.

Ich habe die Kind Shock Lev und würde sie nie wieder hergeben. Bin so glücklich damit, und ich habe die Kabel unten am Rahmen durchgezogen, passt bestens.

Servus
Nobbe


----------



## Muchacho78 (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Ich wollte nur mal bescheid geben das ich von Bergamont auf ein Lapierre Zesty 314 Mod.2012 umgestiegen bin 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier nen Menge Tipps und Anregungen geben 

MfG
Muchacho

P.S. bei mir ist das Bild richtig herum, keine Ahnung warum das hier gedreht wird :-(


----------



## vitaminc (13. Februar 2013)

Weiß jemand zufällig, wieviel der Zesty 2009 Alu-Rahmen in L wiegen könnte, so in etwa 3,4kg ?


----------



## kleinrad (13. Februar 2013)

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem neuen (2013er) Zesty 314 ?
Unterschiede zum 2012er?
Hat jemand Fotos vom 2013er Zesty 314?

Gruss


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. Februar 2013)

Der 2009er Zestyrahmen müsste so um die 2950g ohne Dämpfer wiegen.
Unterschied von 314 2012 zu 2013:
- Steckachse vorne und hinten
- Fox CTD Gabel statt der unterdämpften Float R
- CTD Dämpfer, statt Flaot.
- Steilerer Sitzwinkel, flacherer Lenkwinkel.


----------



## vitaminc (14. Februar 2013)

@Bikedude001
Danke, dann sollte ich tatsächlich noch unter 14kg mit dem Zesty geblieben sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankie Cologne (15. Februar 2013)

Guten Tag liebe Gemeinde,

ich plane mein 2008er Lapierre Zesty Größe L zu verkaufen. Könnt Ihr mir sagen, in welchem Preisrahmen das Bike noch liegen könnte?

- sehr gut erhalten, natürlich leichte Gebrauchsspuren auf dem Lack
- keine Risse im Rahmen / keine Dellen 
- beide Fox Federelemente dicht - weder Öl noch Druckverlust
- keine Sprünge mit dem Bike vollführt
- eher gemäßigt damit unterwegs gewesen.
- ca. 1000-1200 KM Gesamtlaufleistung
- komplett XT Schaltung/ Shifter/Kurbel/
- fast neue Bereifung Fat Albert Front/Rear 2.2

Freue mich über Anregungen hinsichtlich des zu erzielenden Preises - danke Euch !

Hier ist noch die original Konfiguration von 2008

Lapierre Zesty 514 Mod.2008

Frame : ALU 7005 MULTIBUTTED, OST, SDP, DEBATTEMENT / TRAVEL 140 MM 
Shock absorber : FOX FLOAT R 200 MM 
Fork : FOX 32 FLOAT RL 140 
Headset : AHEAD SET 1-1/8 A CARTOUCHES SEMI INTEGRE 
Bottom Bracket : SHIMANO CARTOUCHES INTEGREES / INTEGRATED CARTRIDGES 
Crankset : SHIMANO NEW XT HOLLOWTECH II 22X32X44 
Stem : LP XC PRO, 6061 3D FORGED 
Seatpost : LP XC PRO, 7075 3D FORGED, 31.6X350
Handlebars : LP XR PRO RIZER AL2014DB 30X660 31.8 
Front derailleur : SHIMANO NEW XT, E TYPE 
Rear derailleur : SHIMANO NEW XT 9S SHADOW 
Brakes : FORMULA ORO K18 180/160 
Shifters : SHIMANO LX RAPIDFIRE PLUS 
Saddle : FIZIK ALIANTE DELTA 
Wheel : SHIMANO NEW XT M 775 
Sprocket : SRAM PG-970 9S 11/34 
Tires : MICHELIN XCR DRY2 26X2.00 UST SPECIAL LP


----------



## vitaminc (15. Februar 2013)

> - ca. 1000-1200 KM Gesamtlaufleistung



Dat is ja fast noch NEU !!

Erheblichen Wertverlust haste aber leider trotzdem, da 2008 ein Weilchen her ist. Am Besten Du orientierst Dich im Bikemarkt und Ebay.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (15. Februar 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Dat is ja fast noch NEU !!
> 
> Erheblichen Wertverlust haste aber leider trotzdem, da 2008 ein Weilchen her ist. Am Besten Du orientierst Dich im Bikemarkt und Ebay.



Danke für die Info - also wenn ich 1000 bis 1300 erzielen kann, kann ich mit dem Wertverlust gerade noch leben.  Den ideellen Wert für all die schönen Stunden vergütet leider niemand


----------



## schwabi1 (15. Februar 2013)

Mahlzeit!

Kann mir irgendjemand einen guten Laufradsatz fÃ¼rs Zesty empfehlen?
Hab die originalen LaufrÃ¤der Mavic Crossride Disc.

so um 300â¬
mind. 23mm innenbreite.
Gibts da was ordentliches?

Ich blick da nicht mehr durch! 


Danke!


----------



## vitaminc (15. Februar 2013)

@Frankie Cologne
Setze es doch einfach mal für 1300 EUR in den Bikemarkt rein, vielleicht findet sich ein Liebhaber..

 @SChwab1
Fun Works Amride 25mm - gibt bereits einige Erfahrungswerte im Forum, ich meine sind alle Positiv.
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...-Amride-25-Laufradsatz-26er-1790g::51964.html


----------



## Muchacho78 (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Eine Frage bezüglich der Bereifung. Auf meinem 2012 Zesty ist vor der Mountain King 2,4 und hinten der X-King 2,25. Würdet ihr das so lassen oder Tauschen. Hab die Möglichkeit 2 2,4 Rubber Queen zu bekommen.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabi1 (19. Februar 2013)

Sofort tauschen. Die reifen sind Müll.
Sind ohne BCC. Bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt bin ich an fast jedem Stein und jeder Wurzel abgerutscht.
Finde die Reifen schon fast gefährlich!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. Februar 2013)

Die 2.4er RQ aber nur wenn Black Chili Compound (Auf der Flanke steht was von "Handmade in Gerany").

Die 2.4er sind aber ein ganzes Stück breiter als die 2.2er. 
Auf einer Felge mit weniger als 21 mm Maulweite würde ich die nicht fahren. Da brauchst dann zu viel Luftdruck, damit die in kurven nicht anfangen zu walken.


----------



## vitaminc (19. Februar 2013)

> Auf meinem 2012 Zesty ist vor der Mountain King 2,4 und hinten der X-King 2,25. Würdet ihr das so lassen oder Tauschen. Hab die Möglichkeit 2 2,4 Rubber Queen zu bekommen.



Kommt darauf an auf welchen Untergründen du fährst, außerdem wäre interessant zu wissen, welche Versionen von MK und XK montiert sind. Die Protection-Varianten sind grundsätzlich zu bevorzugen (schwerer/pannensicherer), ansonsten gehen auch die RaceSport Varianten (leichter).


----------



## Muchacho78 (20. Februar 2013)

wie erkenne ich welche variante ich habe?

55-559 steht ja für 26 x 2,2

ansonsten habe ich nur 207550 gefunden als nummer

zu erwähnen wäre noch das ich an den flanken so ein routemuster habe


----------



## schwabi1 (20. Februar 2013)

protection ist drauf. 
Allerdings kein BCC


----------



## Muchacho78 (21. Februar 2013)

aha das route muster bedeutet also protection?


----------



## schwabi1 (21. Februar 2013)

Sollte auch draufstehen auf den reifen.
Ich hab das 314er und da war es so. Auch mit diesem muster.


----------



## Muchacho78 (21. Februar 2013)

Ich hab schon paar mal drauf gesehen aber das Wort Protection nicht gefunden. Wo etwa sollte es stehen?


----------



## Freefloh (21. Februar 2013)

Ungefähr so


----------



## Muchacho78 (21. Februar 2013)

Ne das hätte ich glaube gesehen . Also wenn das nicht drauf ist hab ich es nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabi1 (21. Februar 2013)

Ist schwer zu sagen. Mir scheint als würde Lapierre da Sonderreifen verbaun.
Probier die Reifen vorher mal aus.
Ich hab gleich beide getauscht.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Februar 2013)

Also ich versteh das Problem nicht, einfach mit dem Reifen fahren, und wenn man das Gefühl hat, er taugt nicht, dann wechselt man eben auf was Anderes/Besseres.

Über Reifen kann man  endlos diskutieren, und umso mehr man hier im Forum darüber liest, desto verwirrter ist man hinterher. 

Ich warte aktuell auf die neuen Rubber Queen 2.2 2013 (Protection und RaceSport Variante). Angeblich sollte diese in den nächsten 14 Tagen erhältlich sein. Die RQ 2.4 ist mir ein Stück weit zu heavy, die rollt ne ganze Ecke schlechter als die 2.2, hat dafür bergab mehr Grip.


----------



## Muchacho78 (23. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Also ich hab jetzt die Rubber Queen drauf gezogen. Wenigstens steht da Made in Germany drauf  . Dafür macht mein Fox Dämpfer jetzt Geräusche. Muss ich nächste Woche mal Bike Point aufsuchen. Ist ja noch Garantie.

MfG und eine schöne Nacht.


----------



## Roli78 (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

Vor kurzem hab ich ein Zesty 714 2012 gekauft, nun tauchen die ersten probleme bzw. fragen auf:

1. Wenn ich mit dem Rad rolle ohne zu treten, habe ich bei neuerlichem Treten wie einen kurzen "Leerlauf", bevor die Antrieb-Wirkung einsetzt. Es fühlt sich so an, als müsste sich die Kette zuerst spannen... gefühlt etwa 5 cm. Pedalweg... Ist das normal?

2. manchmal hab ich das gefühl, als ob die Kette durchrutscht beim antritt. Es gibt ein Knacksen, das pedal springt ein wenig, und dann passts. Ein gang wird dabei nicht gewechselt. Halt so eine art Antriebs-Schluckauf... Normal? Gerade bei einer XTR-Schaltung sollte das doch nicht sein?

Danke für eure Fernprognosen und Fernhilfe.

Roli


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. Februar 2013)

Das hört sich nach einem defekten Freilauf an. Ich würde da mal nachschauen (und auseinander nehmen sofern möglich), bevor du an einer Steigung plötzlich ins Leere trittst.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Februar 2013)

Ab zum Händler. Da stimmt was mit dem Freilauf nicht. Evtl. nur ungeeignetes oder zu viel Fett im Freilauf. Kann sich bei niedrigen Temperaturen wie beschrieb bemerkbar machen.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Roli78 (27. Februar 2013)

Vielen dank euch zwei. Ich hab eh in ca. 1 Monat einen Service, dann sollten sie doch gleich den Freilauf prüfen.


----------



## RealNBK (28. Februar 2013)

Und du willst einen monat nicht fahren? ich würde gleich in den service gehen. Das wetter wird tendenziell nur besser.


----------



## Roli78 (28. Februar 2013)

Ich fahr trotzdem. Momentan funktioniert alles gut, irgendwie sind die aussetzter fast weg, jetzt wo die temparaturen über 0 liegen... von daher passt das schon, wenn ich noch warte.

Wenn der Freilauf futsch ist, muss er ja eh ersetzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. Februar 2013)

Wenn es bei höheren Temperaturen nicht mehr auftritt, dann ist es auf jeden Fall ein Problem des Schmiermittels im Freilauf. 
Pass nur auf, dass du dir den Freilauf mit dem Durchrutschen (dabei können die Klinken schon beschädigt werden) nicht beschädigst. 
Sonst heisst das dann


> Wenn Sie sofort gekommen wären, dann wäre das im Rahmen der Garantie  repariert worden, aber jetzt...


----------



## Muchacho78 (28. Februar 2013)

****, isses da isses weg. Gerade mal 3 Wochen gefahren und nun ist der Fox Dämpfer futsch. Bedeutet einschicken lassen und hoffen das ich in 3 Wochen mein Bike wieder habe. Eigentlich isses mist. Da zahlt man nen haufen Kohle dafür und kann nicht mit fahren. Wenigstens isses Garantie. Eigentlich bin ich ganz zufrieden mit Fox, aber 3 Wochen sind schon heftig für so nen kleines Teil was kaputt ist.


----------



## Muchacho78 (8. März 2013)

Hehe, ich bin überrascht, aus 3 Wochen ist 1 geworden . Jetzt kann es wieder los gehen.

MfG


----------



## crs (25. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich hoffe das verstößt nicht gegen die Forumsregeln, wenn doch bitte ich um Entschuldigung und um die Löschung des Beitrags. Ich hätte gern von euch eine Einschätzung zum evtl. Verkaufswert meines Bikes.

Lapierre Zesty 314 2010 Größe M

Rahmen :	ZESTY 314 Alloy 7005 SL OST 140mm
Dämpfer :	FOX Float R 200x57
Gabel :	FOX 32 FRL Open Bath 140 White
Steuersatz :	*TOKEN semi schwarz*
Innenlager :	Shimano Integrated bearings BB SMBB7141A
Vorbau :	*Syntance F149*
Sattelstütze :	*Rotwild RED*
Lenker :	*Syntance Vector 318*
Kurbelgarnitur : SLX 
Umwerfer :	SLX 
Schaltwerk :	*XT *
Schalthebel :	*XT 3x9*
Laufräder :	*XT / XT*
Kassette :	*XT*
Kette:* XT*
Pedale: *XT*
Bremse :	*Aivd Elixir CR Ltd Red 180/180*
Sattel :	*FIZIK Nisene*
Reifen :	*Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.4 /2.2 (600km) Maxxis Ardent EXO 2.4/2.2 (10km)*
Griffe: *Crankbrothers Cobalt*

Gesamtlaufleistung etwa 1100 km - nur winzige gebrauchsspuren






Danke schonmal!

Grüße
crs


----------



## hergie (28. März 2013)

Mein mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommenes Zesty im Winter-"Frühlings"-Dress


----------



## vitaminc (29. März 2013)

@crs
Evtl. knapp über 1000si?

 @hergie
Bist du mit den Baronen zufrieden?
Schon über nen Nachfolger vom Zesty nachgedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (29. März 2013)

@hergie
Bist du mit den Baronen zufrieden?
Schon über nen Nachfolger vom Zesty nachgedacht?[/QUOTE]

Ich kann den Baron uneingeschränkt empfehlen, wichtig ist nur, dass man die BCC Variante nimmt. Hab im Sommer die Ardent gefahren und vorher Fat Albert. Kann mir auf einem AM/Enduro keinen besseren Reifen vorstellen. Einziger Kritikpunkt könnte die geringe Größe sein, der baut doch recht schmal und die Flankenhöhe ist eher klein, aber ich hatte noch keine Probleme mit Durchschlägen etc. 

Über Nachfolger habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht; ich bin mit dem Zesty mehr als zufrieden. Kaum Reparaturen bisher gehabt. Werd es auf jedenfall noch ein bisschen fahren.


----------



## vitaminc (29. März 2013)

> Ich kann den Baron uneingeschränkt empfehlen, wichtig ist nur, dass man die BCC Variante nimmt. Hab im Sommer die Ardent gefahren und vorher Fat Albert. Kann mir auf einem AM/Enduro keinen besseren Reifen vorstellen. Einziger Kritikpunkt könnte die geringe Größe sein, der baut doch recht schmal und die Flankenhöhe ist eher klein, aber ich hatte noch keine Probleme mit Durchschlägen etc.



Ein guter Reifen muss auch nicht zwingend breit sein, gerade den Vorderreifen bevorzuge ich auch "stark profiliert" und "schmal", ich denke sobald meine RQ 2.2 abgefahren ist, werde ich ebenfalls den Baron checken. Im Forum habe ich öfters mal gelesen, dass der Baron bei Tubeless schlecht dicht zu kriegen sei, vielleicht hat sich das bis dahin auch gebessert.


----------



## crs (29. März 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @crs
> Evtl. knapp über 1000si?



ohh echt? Das ist dann doch unter meinen Erwartungen


----------



## vitaminc (29. März 2013)

@crs


> ohh echt? Das ist dann doch unter meinen Erwartungen



Ist ja nur meine Meinung, kann durchaus sein dass Du noch 1500 Euronen dafür bekommst, kommt ja auch darauf an wie gut es noch da steht.

Hier versucht einer sein 514er (2010) für 1750 VHB zu veräußern:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/50163-lapierre-zesty-514-2010-l-zustand-wie-neu

Das 514er ist höherwertig, der Eintrag war vom 04.10.2012, entweder er hat vergessen sein Angebot zu schließen weil auf anderen Wege verkauft, oder es hat zu dem Preis niemand gekauft.

Also so schätze ich bei Dir zwischen 1000 und 1500 EUR. Besser wäre: Behalte das zeitlose silberne Zesty 

Darf man fragen warum Du es verkaufen willst?


----------



## RealNBK (29. März 2013)

ich habe gerade schlappe 400 für meinen 514 Rahmen von 2010 bekommen. sehr enttäuschend, wenn man bedenkt wie schick der noch war.


----------



## flametop (30. März 2013)

warum kauft man sich so ein bike und fährt es dann nicht?
und mit dem baron vorne bin ich auch sehr zufrieden! der darf erstmal bleiben.


----------



## raptora (5. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich baue gerade für meinen 13-jährigen Junior ein Zesty 314 auf.

Dürfte noch das 2008er Modell sein in silber mit dem roten 314 Schriftzug kurz unter dem Sattel auf dem Oberrohr.

Der verbaute Steuersatz ist ziemlich hin so das ich einen neuen kaufen muss,
jetzt meine Frage:
würde dieser passen ??
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k690/a1853/zero-logic-comp-press-fit-zs44-1-1-8.html

So einen habe ich nämlich noch zuhause rumfliegen.

Und direkt noch eine Frage zur Kurbel:
Die Tretlager sind ja eingepresst. Die Kurbel war eine Hollowtech II Deore Kurbel die ich demontiert habe (furchtbarer Zustand). Bei der Demontage habe ich festgestellt das auf beiden Seiten keinerlei Spacer bei der 3-fach Kurbel verbaut waren. Gehört das so ????

In der Regel sind doch die Hollowtech Kurbeln immer je nach Gehäusebreite mit Spacer verbaut !

Würde mich freuen wenn mir einer weiterhelfen könnte 

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende
Walter


----------



## tob07 (5. April 2013)

Hi, 

ja also der Steuersatz ist der richtige, sollte reinpassen, der 2008er Zesty Rahmen hatte ja noch kein tapered Steuerrohr.
Und zum Tretlager, das ist richtig so, ist ein BB92 Standard, bei Gehäusebreite von 92mm gehört kein Spacer mehr eingebaut, bei 89,5mm ein Spacer auf die Antriebsseite.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben 
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike, hatte ich auch eines..


----------



## richi666 (6. April 2013)

kleinrad schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem neuen (2013er) Zesty 314 ?
> Unterschiede zum 2012er?
> Hat jemand Fotos vom 2013er Zesty 314?
> 
> Gruss




Gibt doch schon einige Infos im Net  

LAPIERRE 2013 

Rahmen : 	Zesty 314 Alloy 7005 SL OST+ 140mm Tapered 12x142
DÃ¤mpfer : 	FOX Float CTD LV Evolution
Gabel : 	FOX 32 Float 150 CTD Fit Performance 15QR Tapered
Steuersatz : 	FSA Orbit Tapered 1 1/8-1.5''
Innenlager : 	Inclus avec le pÃ©dalier
Kurbelgarnitur : 	SHIMANO FCM780 XT 24x32x42 Hollowtech II 10 speed
Vorbau : 	EASTON EA50 8Â° 31.8 Sizes S, M : 75mm â¢ Sizes L, XL : 90mm
SattelstÃ¼tze : 	EASTON EA50 31.6x350mm
Lenker : 	LAPIERRE Nico Vouilloz Signature 31.8x20x711mm
Umwerfer : 	SHIMANO KFDM670E6X New SLX 10 speed
Schaltwerk : 	SHIMANO RDM786DGSL New XT Shadow + 10 speed
Bremse : 	FORMULA RX
Schalthebel : 	SHIMANO KSLM670 New SLX 3x10 speed
Sattel : 	SDG New Duster Custom Black/Cyan
LaufrÃ¤der : 	MAVIC New Crossride
Kassette : 	SHIMANO HG62 11x36 10 speed
Reifen : 	SCHWALBE Rocket Ron Perf. 26x2.25
Gewichtung : 	12.8 Kg
GrÃ¶Ãe : 	S, M, L, XL
------------------------------------------------------
LAPIERRE 2012 

Rahmen : 	ZESTY 314 Alloy 7005 SL OST+Â® 140mm Tapered HeadTube
DÃ¤mpfer : 	FOX Float RP2 200x57 for OST+Â®
Gabel : 	FOX Float RL140mm Tapered Black
Steuersatz : 	Alloy Semi-Integrated Cartridge Tapered
Innenlager : 	Roulements de boitier intÃ©grÃ©s SHIMANO BB7141A
Kurbelgarnitur : 	SHIMANO XT FCM780 42x32x24 XL / 170mm : size 42 â¢ 175mm : size 46/50/54
Vorbau : 	LAPIERRE AMR 31.8x80mm 2012
SattelstÃ¼tze : 	LAPIERRE XC Pro 31.6x350mm 2012
Lenker : 	LAPIERRE Comp 31.8 30x680mm 2012
Umwerfer : 	SHIMANO SLX FDM660E6X 10 speeds
Schaltwerk : 	SHIMANO XT M780 SGSL 10 speeds
Bremse : 	FORMULA RX / DISC FORMULA RX PM180 Black/Gold
Schalthebel : 	SHIMANO SLX
Sattel : 	FIZIK Gobi XM Mg Black/White 2012
LaufrÃ¤der : 	MAVIC Crossride Disc Black 9x100 / MAVIC Crossride Disc Black 9x135
Kassette : 	SHIMANO Deore CS-HG62-10 11x36 10 speeds
Reifen : 	CONTINENTAL Mountain King II TS 26x2.4 / CONTINENTAL X King TS 26x2.2
Gewichtung : 	12.8 Kg. (T.46 sans pÃ©dales)
GrÃ¶Ãe : 	42.46.50.54
--------------------------------------------------

LAPIERRE ZESTY 314 Modell 2013 NEU !!!!









Und hier noch ein cooles Video 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1ZpoJmeQ8I"]Zesty 314 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]



Lg


----------



## raptora (6. April 2013)

tob07 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja also der Steuersatz ist der richtige, sollte reinpassen, der 2008er Zesty Rahmen hatte ja noch kein tapered Steuerrohr.
> Und zum Tretlager, das ist richtig so, ist ein BB92 Standard, bei Gehäusebreite von 92mm gehört kein Spacer mehr eingebaut, bei 89,5mm ein Spacer auf die Antriebsseite.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe,
ohne Forum wär ich wirklich aufgeschmissen 

Dann dürften das die richtigen Lagerschalen sein ??

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k409/a79454/hollowtech-ii-press-fit-innenlager-sm-bb91-42a.html?mfid=43


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (6. April 2013)

Ich hatte mir diese gekauft und eingebaut (SM-BB 91-41A) 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k4...press-fit-innenlager-sm-bb91-41a.html?mfid=43


----------



## raptora (6. April 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir diese gekauft und eingebaut (SM-BB 91-41A)
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k4...press-fit-innenlager-sm-bb91-41a.html?mfid=43



Vielen Dank, das Wochenende ist gerettet 

Werde euch wahrscheinlich noch öfter auf den Keks gehen,
mit alter Shimanotechnik habe ich kein Problem und die Oldies sind schnell aufgebaut, jetzt locken die neuen Herausforderungen denn man will ja nicht dumm sterben


----------



## flametop (10. April 2013)

heute hat sich mein schaltauge verabschiedet. kann mir jemand sagen welches schaltauge ich für das zesty bj ´08 benötige und woher ich es bekomme? teilenummer?


----------



## hergie (10. April 2013)

flametop schrieb:


> heute hat sich mein schaltauge verabschiedet. kann mir jemand sagen welches schaltauge ich für das zesty bj ´08 benötige und woher ich es bekomme? teilenummer?



Schreib mal @Bikedude001 an, der kann dir sicher weiterhelfen


----------



## flametop (10. April 2013)

ich habe lapierre kontaktiert und prompt anwort bekommen:



> Für Ihres Zesty 514 aus 2008 können Sie bei Ihrem Händler nach eine Schaltauge Nr 00527001 in der Silber Farbe oder Nr 00527022 in Schwarz fragen.


----------



## richi666 (10. April 2013)

Das nenn ich mal ein geiles Service find ich toll  ! Freu mich das ich mich auch für ein zesty entschieden hab


----------



## flametop (15. April 2013)

Letzte Woche war das Schaltauge dran, diese Woche entdecke ich einen Riss am Tretlager. Mal schauen was das mit der Garantieabwicklung gibt. Beim 2008er Modell gabs ja nur 2 Jahre Garantie auf Rahmen? Auch wenn man das Bike 2009 gekauft hat? Da gab es doch eine Änderung auf 5 Jahre Garantie auf Rahmen? Oder gilt dies nur für die 2009er Rahmen? Und das bei dem Wetter :/


----------



## richi666 (17. April 2013)

Hab seid vorgestern endlich mein Zesty 314 Modell 2012 

















































Und wie gefällt es euch ????


Lg Richi :bball:


----------



## Supernobbe (17. April 2013)

Servus, mein 2012er Modell ist schwarz Gold, komisch  Ich hab noch eine Kindshock Lev versenkbare Sattelstütze, kann ich absolut weiter empfehlen 

Servus 
Nobbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richi666 (17. April 2013)

Der Rahmen is bei mir vom zesty 214 der aber komplett gleich wie vom 314 ist


----------



## Christian-Karl (17. April 2013)

Es ist und bleibt aber ein 214er. Heißt ja nix schlechtes. Aber nur weil es die gleiche Austattung hat. Ich würds halt als 214er Costum bezeichnen....

Ich hab ein Zesty 314 2012 mit der kompletten XT Gruppe (außer Bremsen) und deswegen bleibts auch ein 314er...


----------



## richi666 (17. April 2013)

Nix gibt's zesty 314  !!!!!!   als wenn mir das nicht Wurst währe


----------



## Maui_Jim (17. April 2013)

Schönes Bike, bis aufs Schloß


----------



## richi666 (17. April 2013)

Das schloss kostete 40 â¬ mann !!!!


----------



## Maui_Jim (17. April 2013)

richi666 schrieb:


> Das schloss kostete 40 â¬ mann !!!!



Wieviel wiegt es? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (17. April 2013)

Darum sind alle popsts im Internet mit Vorsicht zu genießen... You made my day!!!


----------



## thomasbee (17. April 2013)

Artgerechte Bikehaltung in Finale Ligure


----------



## richi666 (17. April 2013)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt es? ;-)



Keine ahnung mann mir gehts nicht nach gewicht sondern wie schnell es einer offen hat


----------



## Maui_Jim (17. April 2013)

richi666 schrieb:


> Keine ahnung mann mir gehts nicht nach gewicht sondern wie schnell es einer offen hat



Siehste, ich hab gar kein Schloß, das kann auch keiner auf machen )
Und es wiegt gar nichts...


----------



## richi666 (17. April 2013)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Siehste, ich hab gar kein Schloß, das kann auch keiner auf machen )
> Und es wiegt gar nichts...



Das ist geil !  Und wenn es dir jemand klaut ? Schaumparty zuhause


----------



## Maui_Jim (17. April 2013)

richi666 schrieb:


> Das ist geil !  Und wenn es dir jemand klaut ? Schaumparty zuhause



Ich sitz drauf oder es steht sicher zu Hause...
Mein Bike irgendwo abstellen kommt für mich nicht in Frage...
Also keine Schaumparty


----------



## Schwobenflyer (23. April 2013)

Hier könnt Ihr mir sicherlich weiterhelfen.

Ich habe seit 2010 das Zesty 314 (auch Modell 2010) in Größe L und fühle mich ein wenig eingeengt auf dem Bike.
Ich bin 183cm mit einer Schrittlänge von 92cm. Fahre hauptsächlich Touren mit teilweise einfachen Singeltrails.

Jetzt war ich kurz davor mir ein 29er Hardtail zu holen. 

Aber nun eine andere Idee. 
Mein Zesty 314 ein wenig um zu stylen auf ein Tourenfully d.h. leichter machen und ein wenig gestrecktere
Sitzposition würde ich mir wünschen. Bisher habe ich nur einen SQlab 611 Sattel montiert sonst ist alles Original.
Von den Kosten her würde ich so ca. 1000 investieren wollen.
Wo soll ich anfangen und in was würdet ihr in diesem Falle investieren?
Vorbau Syntace F109 in 100mm? Winkel 6° oder 17°?
Andere Laufräder? Welche?

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir mit eurem Rat zur Seite stehen würdet.

Flyer


----------



## vitaminc (23. April 2013)

@Flyer7576

Hast Du mal versucht den Sattel ganzen nach hinten zu verschieben?

Wie lange ist der Original-Vorbau, 80mm?
Also 100mm kannst Du ruhig probieren, vielleicht erstmal nen gebrauchten/billigen probieren?

Mit einem neuen Lenker kannst Du ebenfalls die Sitzposition weiter anpassen.

Warum Gewicht sparen? - ich meine dein Zesty müsste unter 13kg wiegen. Was erwartest Du dir von einer Gewichtseinsparung?

Generell denke ich kann es schnell richtig teuer werden, wenn Du ordentlich Gewicht sparen willst, ob Du das dann beim Fahren merkst, das sei mal dahin gestellt. Ich würde dieses Ziel nicht verfolgen!


----------



## thomasbee (23. April 2013)

An meinem 714er war noch die Thomson Sattelstuetze mit Setback dran. Mir war das zu gestreckt, hab ich durch ne gerade Stuetze ersetzt. Vielleicht fuer Dich aber eine gute Wahl, so ein Setback. Allerdings ist es dann ziemlich vorbei mit der Versenkbarkeit.

http://bikethomson.com/seatposts/elite-seatpost-series/ 

.t


----------



## Schwobenflyer (23. April 2013)

Momentan ist ein 80mm Vorbau montiert. 
Welchen Vorbau würdet Ihr vom Winkel her empfehlen?
Ich wünschte mir ein Gewicht von 11kg einfach fürs Gefühl 
Sattel habe ich schon hinten.

Die Thomson Sattelstützen würde ich erst genauer Anschauen wenn ich gar nicht anders zurecht komme da das Absenken ja schon hin und wieder mal nicht schlecht ist. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (23. April 2013)

Von knapp unter 13 auf 11kg mit 1000 EUR - na dann mal viel Erfolg 

Vorbau: umso mehr Winkel, desto höher der Lenker. Du kannst Dir dann selber ausrechnen, ob dir das dann passt oder nicht. Das ganze lässt sich dann auch noch über die Lenker-Kröpfung anpassen, d.h. du könntest zusätzlich noch nen neuen Lenker kaufen, um höher oder niedriger zu kommen.


----------



## richi666 (23. April 2013)

Wie wÃ¤hre es mit einem gt Mountain bike aus carbon um 6000 â¬


----------



## Schwobenflyer (23. April 2013)

Na gut mit 11,8kg wÃ¤re ich auch erstmal zufrieden ð d.h. Ich will halt ein wenig Gewicht reduzieren falls es machbar fÃ¼r die Kohle wÃ¤re. 
Das mit dem Vorbau und dem Lenker werde ich als erstes mal in Angriff nehmen.

Gerade gemessen 14,18 kg allerdings mit Rock Shox Reverb, Edge 800 und kleine Satteltasche mit Werkzeug.


----------



## tob07 (23. April 2013)

An den Laufrädern ist wahrscheinlich erstmal am meisten rauszuholen,
leichtere Felgen belastungsgerecht eingespeicht und z.B. von Novatec (sind ziemlich leicht) und dazu natürlch nen leichten Satz Reifen, an denen kann man auch gut und gerne mal 300g Sparen. was hast du denn derzeit montiert?

Gruß


----------



## Schwobenflyer (23. April 2013)

Vorne Mountain King 2.4 und hinten Race King 2.2 original.


----------



## tob07 (23. April 2013)

hmm, die sind eh scho leicht..


----------



## vitaminc (23. April 2013)

@Flyer7576
Mein Rat: Guck erstmal dass Du deine Sitzposition in den Griff bekommst, bevor Du an Gewichte sparen denkst..

Laut Herstellerangabe wird dein Bike ungefähr 13kg wiegen, aber die Herstellerangaben beziehen sich oft auf Größe S und ohne Pedale, und sind noch bisschen schöngedruckt  

D.h. der nächste Schritt: Rad wiegen und lass es uns wissen
Update: ah gerade erst gesehen, 14,18kg inkl. Anbauteile. Gewichtsmessung bitte ohne Anbauteile!

Ach und nicht vergessen zu sparen, dein Zesty um 1-2kg vom Gewicht zu senken wird weitaus mehr als 1000 EUR kosten


----------



## r3maIns (23. April 2013)

Hey Leute,

habe ein Zesty 714 aus 2011 und ich denke ich sollte nach mehr als zwei Jahren und vllt so 8000km mal n Dämpfer- und Gabelservice machen...

Die Gabel zeigt in letzter Zeit recht schlechtes Ansprechverhalten und der Dämpfer macht etwas komische Geräusche (so Art schmatzen z.B.).

Was meint ihr, Service machen oder neue Elemente kaufen? Beim Dämpfer ist das echt zu überlegen, die kriegt man ja schon für um die 200 und der Service würde bei der Werkstatt in der Nähe 150 kosten :-( Oder braucht man die neue Stickstoff- und Ölbefüllung nicht? Luftkammer würd ich mir selbst zutrauen und das Kit wäre ja relativ günstig zu bekommen.

Und bei der Gabel kosten die ganzen Dichtungen und Zeugs zum Selberwarten ja schon fast so viel wie die Werkstatt verlangt (129)...die kriegt man aber auch nicht so günstig neu, sodass sich das dort eher lohnt.

Was ist eure Meinung bzw, wie habt ihr das so bisher gehandhabt?

PS: Die originalen Fox sind noch drin...also 140mm Float RL und hinten RP2.


----------



## isartrails (24. April 2013)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> ... Gerade gemessen 14,18 kg allerdings mit Rock Shox Reverb, Edge 800 und kleine Satteltasche mit Werkzeug.


Das ist ja mal nicht realistisch, also nochmal wiegen ohne den Anbaukram.

Ich würde mich der Meinung anschließen, dass du erstmal die Sitzposition in den Griff bekommen solltest und erst in zweiter Linie Gewicht sparen.

Zur Sitzposition: von KS gibt's Teleskopstützen mit Setback. Zum erstmaligen Ausprobieren tut's aber auch eine normale mit etwas Setback.
Vorbau: da würde ich mich mit gebrauchten Teilen aus dem Bekanntenkreis zentimeterweise herantasten, bis du eine Wohlfühlposition gefunden hast. 
Eventuell stellt der Bikeshop deines Vertrauens ein paar alte Vorbauten testweise zur Verfügung. 

Wenn man es denn wirklich gestreckter will, dann habe ich mit dem Ritchey 10D Lenker gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Den gibt es von der günstigen Pro-Version bis zur sauteuren Superlogic-Ausführung.

Gewicht einsparen kostet Geld, wie hier manche schon richtig geschrieben haben. Dennoch gibt's ein paar Möglichkeiten, wie man relativ preiswert viel einsparen kann: Bewährte Teile gebraucht kaufen!
Den Lenker hab ich schon oben erwähnt, der 10D ist richtig leicht, für den Komfort, den er bietet. Der Shimano Tubeless-LRS WH-M785 ist leicht und kostet nicht die Welt, eine gebrauchte XT-Gruppe aus der 9fach-Ära dürfte auch noch ein paar hundert Gramm einsparen helfen. Der Verzicht auf die Reverb spart ebenfalls.
Vergleich doch mal, wie die höherwertigen Zestys aus 2010 ausgestattet waren, da findest du ja schon mal ein paar Anregungen.

Wenn ein 29er Hardtail die angedachte Alternative ist, dann muss man klar sagen, dass du mit allen Komponentenveränderungen niemals dorthin kommen wirst, wofür das 29er Hardtail steht. Du solltest dich also wirklich fragen, was du eigentlich suchst. Bedenke, dass eine gestreckte Sitzposition nicht unbedingt dem verspielten Charakter des Zesty entspricht und frage dich lieber ehrlich, ob eventuell ein anderer Biketypus eher das erfüllt, was du möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (24. April 2013)

Muss auch ehrlich sagen, dass das ein etwas eigentümliches Projekt ist....


----------



## Schwobenflyer (24. April 2013)

Ich wollte eigentlich ein leichtes Bike fÃ¼r die schnelle Feierabendrunde und ich war eigentlich schon soweit dass ich mich fÃ¼r ein 29er Hardtail entschieden habe.
Dann mein Gang zum HÃ¤ndler der mir so davon abgeraten hatte und mir riet lieber 1000Â in das Zesty investieren als ein 29er Hardtail als zweitbike. Deshalb hier mein Post und eure  mir wertvollen Meinungen! Danke schonmal dafÃ¼r.
Wenn ich das jetzt aber mal so alles lese war mein Gedanke mit dem 29 er eventuell doch nicht so falsch...? ð§


----------



## isartrails (24. April 2013)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> ... wollte ein leichtes Bike für die schnelle Feierabendrunde


1. Ein Zesty bekommt man auch leicht hin.
2. Wir wissen nicht, wie deine schnellen Feierabendrunden aussehen. Bei mir sind das Trails und Pfade um den See, wo ich wohne. Dafür ist ein Trailbike ideal und ein 29er wäre Quatsch. Wenn du hingegen Kilometer runterspulen willst und möglichst schnell sein, dann ...
3. Hast du die gestreckte Sitzposition ins Spiel gebracht. Warum? Wahrscheinlich, weil du Strecke machen möchtest und nicht um jeden Stein zirkeln. Wenn du Trailriding gehst, willst du normalerweise keine gestreckte Sitzposition.
4. Ein Händler, der dir vom Zweitbike abrät, hat seinen Beruf verfehlt, sorry.
Ein Zesty hat seinen Einsatzzweck und ein 29er hat seinen Einsatzzweck.
Wenn du mit dem einem Bike nicht in allen Fahrsituationen hundertprozentig zufrieden bist, ist es meiner Meinung nach intelligenter, sich ein Zweitbike für den anderen Einsatzzweck zusätzlich zu kaufen, als das vorhande umzumodeln, für einen Einsatzzweck, für den es nicht in erster Linie entwickelt wurde.


----------



## Christian-Karl (25. April 2013)

isartrails schrieb:


> intelligenter, sich ein Zweitbike für den anderen Einsatzzweck zusätzlich zu kaufen, als das vorhande umzumodeln, für einen Einsatzzweck, für den es nicht in erster Linie entwickelt wurde.



Denke ich auch! Es gibt hier im Forum mehr leute die das Zesty mehr in Richtung Enduro als in die Marathon richtung gebracht haben und ich denke so siehts auch Lapierre.

Man müsste aber mehr über deine Feierabendrunde wissen...
Ich hatte vorher ein C. Flash. Eine echte Rakete, da machst du Strecke...

Die Kombi AM/Enduro und Hardtail gibts oft....


----------



## Schwobenflyer (25. April 2013)

Danke dir hört sich logisch und nachvollziehbar an. Die feierabendrunde ist rein nur eine schnelle Schotterpisten hier bei uns im Schwarzwald.


----------



## Christian-Karl (25. April 2013)

Dann genügt ein Hardtail auf alle Fälle! Ob 26 oder 29 ist dann individuell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (25. April 2013)

Schotterpiste: Hardtail 29er Carbonfeile !! (bei 1000 EUR natürlich Alu)


----------



## Schwobenflyer (25. April 2013)

ja gut bei nem neuen HT würde ich schon noch was draufpacken ich sag mal 1800 würde ich schon investieren. 
Mir schwebt da so ein Grand Canyon AL 8.9 vor


----------



## vitaminc (25. April 2013)

@Flyer7576
Am Besten Du gehst mit deiner Kaufabsicht in den 29 Zoll Bikes Bereich oder in Techtalk / Kaufberatung.

Hier is nix Canyon, sondern nur Zesty !!


----------



## Schwobenflyer (25. April 2013)

Dann werd ich mich nochmals anderweitig Informieren bzgl. 29er.
Euch allen beteiligten erstmal vielen Dank


----------



## r3maIns (25. April 2013)

Ja dann...push  :



r3maIns schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> habe ein Zesty 714 aus 2011 und ich denke ich sollte nach mehr als zwei Jahren und vllt so 8000km mal n Dämpfer- und Gabelservice machen...
> 
> ...


----------



## vitaminc (26. April 2013)

@r3maIns


> Was ist eure Meinung bzw, wie habt ihr das so bisher gehandhabt?



Ich fahre bei meinem 2009er Zesty noch immer die gleiche Gabel, die hat nicht eine Wartung gesehen, nie was daran gemacht. Ich werde Sie entweder irgendwann mal komplett tauschen, oder sogar das gesamte Bike wechseln - man will ja nicht ewig den gleichen Bock fahren.

Dämpfer habe ich letzten Winter getauscht. Der Fox hatte keine technischen Probleme, ich war aber nicht ganz zufrieden mit der Performance und habe daher auf nen Monarch Plus gewechselt.

Bei Fox würde ich es mir nicht zutrauen, die Wartung komplett selbst durchzuführen. Und Service bei Toxoholics finde ich unverschämt teuer.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. April 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @_r3maIns_
> 
> 
> Ich fahre bei meinem 2009er Zesty noch immer die gleiche Gabel, die hat nicht eine Wartung gesehen, nie was daran gemacht. Ich werde Sie entweder irgendwann mal komplett tauschen, oder sogar das gesamte Bike wechseln - man will ja nicht ewig den gleichen Bock fahren.
> ...


Bei den Fox Dämpfern kann man nur den DHX Selber servicen. Die Dämpfer ohne Piggy haben eine Stickstofffüllung in der Dämpferkammer du unter immensem Druck steht (400 psi!?!) Da sollte man die Finger von lassen. Das kann 
a) unter Umständen gefährlich werden, 
b) man bekommt den Druck nur durch Umbau des Füllventils und mit einer entsprechenden Hochleistungspumpe wieder rein. 

Die Luftkammer, (Federung) kann man selber servicen.  Wenn der Dämpfer schlürft hilft das aber nix. Dann ist Luft im Öl. Dann muss er zu Toxo.


----------



## isartrails (26. April 2013)

r3maIns schrieb:


> Was ist eure Meinung bzw, wie habt ihr das so bisher gehandhabt?


Meine Meinung ist: Mit deinem Anliegen solltest du zu einem Fachhändler und nicht in ein Forum. Was erwartest du dir hier: Ferndiagnosen?
Kann hier irgendeiner deine Dämpferteile sehen, geschweige Hand anlegen?


----------



## r3maIns (26. April 2013)

Nö, ich wollte nicht wissen, was an den Elementen defekt ist. Sondern ob andere Zesty-Inhaber die Elemente getauscht haben anstatt zu warten. Ob sich die Wartung lohnt. Ob sie ähnliche Symptome festgestellt haben. Etc.


----------



## thomasbee (27. April 2013)

Falls jemand von Euch mit Tubeless spielen will. Verschenke nen Conti Mountain King 2.4. Abholung in München.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/159920-continental-conti-mountain-king-2-4-tubeless


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agentgesetz (28. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ein absolutes Horrorszenario ist eingetreten: Man geht morgens in den Fahrradkeller und zack unsere Bikes sind gestohlen!!! 
Mein geliebtes Lapierre zesty 714 ist weg...

Könnt ihr mir Bezugsquellen für gebraucht Bikes (Lapierre) empfehlen?

Besten Dank & Grüsse, Andy


----------



## Supernobbe (28. April 2013)

agentgesetz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ein absolutes Horrorszenario ist eingetreten: Man geht morgens in den Fahrradkeller und zack unsere Bikes sind gestohlen!!!
> Mein geliebtes Lapierre zesty 714 ist weg...
> ...




Oh Mann, echt Mist, aber prüfe doch mal deine Hausratversicherung, hoffentlich hast eine. Vielleicht sind die Bikes mit versichert.

Gebrauchte Lapierre weiß ich leider nicht, aber im Allgäuer Radladen in Kempten, Lindauerstr. steht noch ein Zesty 314 Mod. 2012 in Größe M.

Servus
Nobbe


----------



## agentgesetz (29. April 2013)

danke nobbe...
hausrat haben wie - allerdings nur 2% v. versicherungssumme... :-/

gebraucht wäre super.
gruesse, Andy


----------



## agnes (1. Mai 2013)

ich gebe meins ab. da ich dieses jahr kein bike fahren darf 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/160881-lapierre-zesty-514-l-neuwertig


----------



## Deleted 248730 (3. Mai 2013)

hallo zusammen ich bin am überlegen mir ein gebrauchtes Lapierre Zesty 514 modell 2010 zu kaufen jetzt stellt sich die frage ob der preis ok ist oder zu hoch .... meine preis vorstellung liegt ungefähr bei 1500 euro + ca. 100 euro der verkäufer will 1800 euro aber ist verhandlungsbereit also wäre 1600 euro ok??? was sagt ihr dazu? 
rahmen ist erst 1 jahr alt wegen garantiefall und der rest sieht gut gepflegt aus 

danke schon mal für die antworten 
gruß chris


----------



## richi666 (4. Mai 2013)

copado82 schrieb:


> wäre 1600 euro ok??? was sagt ihr dazu?
> 
> gruß chris



Ich denke das is ein guter Preis um 1800 ein Lapierre 514


----------



## Deleted 248730 (4. Mai 2013)

aha hmmmm


----------



## thomasbee (11. Mai 2013)

Könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, wie sich die Geometrie vom Zesty 2008 zu 2013 geändert hat, sitzt man heute deutlich aufrechter? Ich habe damals die Setback Stütze durch eine gerade ersetzt, finde aber immer noch dass ich, im Vergleich zu heutigen AMs eher gestreckt sitze.

Vielen Dank

.t


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. Mai 2013)

Der Sitzwnkel ist 2013 deutlich steiler geworden. Bei langem Sattelstützenauszug sitzt man nicht mehr so weit hinten. 
Feels good


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtung71 (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte mein 314 von 2009 verkaufen. Normal gebraucht. Mit ein paar Extras wie Kind Shock Sattelstütze und Tubless Laufräder.
NP mit den Extrateilen war knapp unter 3000 Euro.

Habt Ihr ein Tipp für mich, welchen Preis ich ansetzen kann?

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## vitaminc (6. Juni 2013)

@Achtung71
Vielleicht so'n Tausi rum..

Hier im Thread geht es bald mehr um Verkäufe als um Neuanschaffungen...


----------



## Kirschi0 (13. Juni 2013)

verschoben


----------



## flametop (15. Juni 2013)

Nachdem mein 08er 514 Rahmen dieses Frühjahr gebrochen war, habe ich nach ca. 3-4 Wochen einen neuen 09er 314 Rahmen bekommen. Hier vor den Dents du midi.


----------



## sub-xero (18. Juni 2013)

flametop schrieb:


> Nachdem mein 08er 514 Rahmen dieses Frühjahr gebrochen war, habe ich nach ca. 3-4 Wochen einen neuen 09er 314 Rahmen bekommen. Hier vor den Dents du midi.



Schönes Foto!!!


----------



## vitaminc (18. Juni 2013)

Lustig, wo haben die denn diese alten grünen 2009er Rahmen ausgegraben, hier wird auch ein grünes Komplett-Zesty verkauft:
http://www.shop-bikeservice.de/product_info.php?products_id=221


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flametop (18. Juni 2013)

Der Rahmen kam direkt von Lapierre. Ich haette schon lieber einen weissen 514er Rahmen bekommen aber immerhin ging der Service zuegig und problemlos von statten.


----------



## looooop (22. Juni 2013)

flametop schrieb:


> Der Rahmen kam direkt von Lapierre. Ich haette schon lieber einen weissen 514er Rahmen bekommen aber immerhin ging der Service zuegig und problemlos von statten.



Wie ist denn der Austausch bei dir abgelaufen?
Die Garantie war doch bei den 08ern nur 2 Jahre oder?


----------



## flametop (22. Juni 2013)

Ja, das dachte ich auch. Mein Händler hat das geregelt. Habe das Bike im Januar 09 gekauft. Evtl. macht das den Unterschied aus? Ich bin zufrieden


----------



## looooop (22. Juni 2013)

d.h. du musstest nix bezahlen!? ...wow .. das is ja mal klasse.... 

Hoffentlich haben die den Rahmen nochmal da ... warte noch auf Antwort wegen meinem 08er .... (auch 09 gekauft)


----------



## flametop (22. Juni 2013)

nein, ich habe fuer den rahmen nichts gezahlt.


----------



## vitaminc (27. Juni 2013)

neues Zesty AM für 2014:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8270182.1073741836.116575190181&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Maui_Jim (27. Juni 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> neues Zesty AM für 2014:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8270182.1073741836.116575190181&type=1&ref=nf



Hammer!


----------



## vitaminc (15. Juli 2013)

Kennt jemand die genaue Bezeichnung des semi-integrierten Steuersatzes beim Lapierre Zesty (2009) ?

Ich würde den gerne tauschen, und wenn ich den gleichen Steuersatz bekäme, könnte ich mir den Aus und Einbau des Konus sparen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (16. Juli 2013)

Nach neuer Bezeichnung ZS44.

Das originale Billig Gedöns hat bei dir bis jetzt gehalten? Respekt. Meiner war nach dem ersten Winter hin. In meinem 314 war ein einfacher Konen- Lagersatz mit offenen Kugeln in einem Ring verbaut. 
War irgend ein NoName Derivat. ich hab auf jeden Fall keine Bezeichnungen gefunden. 

Momentan halte ich von der CaneCreek 40er Serie am meisten. Die haben bei vernünftigen Preis eine sehr gute Haltbarkeit. 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...28-6---ZS44-30-Steuersatz-.html?xtcr=10&xtmcl=


----------



## vitaminc (16. Juli 2013)

> Nach neuer Bezeichnung ZS44.
> 
> Das originale Billig Gedöns hat bei dir bis jetzt gehalten? Respekt. Meiner war nach dem ersten Winter hin. In meinem 314 war ein einfacher Konen- Lagersatz mit offenen Kugeln in einem Ring verbaut.
> War irgend ein NoName Derivat. ich hab auf jeden Fall keine Bezeichnungen gefunden.



Ach, das Teil ist schon länger hinüber, hat dermaßen heftig Lagerspiel und neuerdings knackt auch alles... aber ja, ich glaube es hat relativ lange gehoben.

Danke mit dem Tipp für den CaneCreek.
Werde ich mir dann besorgen, mit samt Cyclus Werkzeug und Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (18. Juli 2013)

Hi, ich schreibs mal hier in die threads -

suche für meine Dame nen Zesty, oder Spicy Rahmen. Größe S

Sie fahrt gerade nen Nukeproof Mega, naja noch steht das Rad eher  Vllt hat ja auch einer Interesse daran.

Wenn Ihr was habt, bitte einfach mal anbieten.

THX


----------



## isartrails (18. Juli 2013)

Just for interest - kursieren irgendwo Hersteller-Preise für nackte Zesty-Rahmen? Alu und/oder Carbon.
Wieviel muss man hinlegen, wenn man sich einen Rahmen für individuellen Selbstaufbau zulegen möchte?
Thx.


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. Juli 2013)

soso79 schrieb:


> Hi, ich schreibs mal hier in die threads -
> 
> suche für meine Dame nen Zesty, oder Spicy Rahmen. Größe S
> 
> ...



Nächste Woche kommt eine neuer Rahmen (Spicy) für meine Frau.
Baue den dann aus und verkaufe ihn für 750,- mit Fox Float Dämpfer.
Der Rahmen ist ein Zesty Lady von 2011 Größe S. C.a 4000km gefahren und ohne nennenswerte Macken.
Hab das Rad eben fotgrafiert und vorher nicht sauber gemacht. Wenn das frisch geputzt ist, sieht der aus wie neu.


----------



## isartrails (18. Juli 2013)

Bikkedude, du sitzt doch an der Quelle und müsstest wissen, was die Rahmen als Einzelteile kosten. Der Spicy wird ja wohl in der gleichen Preisliga spielen wie der Zesty.


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. Juli 2013)

Hi 
Den Zestyrahmen gibts nicht einzeln und den Spicy gabs 2013 nur als Carbonversion. Die sind aber schon einige Zeit ausverkauft.
Ne gute und wirtschaftliche Alternative ist ein 316er z.B. zu kaufen, das auszuschlachten und die übrigen Teile im Bikemarkt zu versemmeln. Da machst du in der Regel einen ganz guten Schnitt.
Hab noch einige Zestys und Spicys im Laden. Kannst mich ja bei Interesse  im Laden anrufen.
Cheers


----------



## fabmaster (21. Juli 2013)

Guten Abend,

ich besitze seit Anfang letzten Jahres ein Zesty 314. Ich bin aktuell am überlegen, ob ich mir eine versenkbare Sattelstütze zulege. In die nähere Auswahl ist die Reverb bzw. die Reverb Stealth gekommen.
Ist das Loch im Sattelrohr zur internen Zugverlegung gedacht? Die beiden Öffnungen an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs sind es bestimmt...
Hat hier jemand schon eine Reverb Stealth verbaut? 
Stelle mir das relativ nervenaufreibend vor, das Kabel einer Reverb Stealth durch die kleine Bohrung im Sattelrohr zu bekommen...
Würde mich über konstruktive Anregungen freuen.

Grüße Fabi


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Juli 2013)

a) Eine versenkbare Stütze ist das Mehrgewicht immer wert! Wer sie einmal gefahren ist gibt sie nicht mehr her. 

b) dieser innenverlegte Kram ist in meinen Augen aus Wartungsicht ein völliger Humbug bzw. Rückschritt. Ungefähr so wie beim Golf 4 oder 5 wo man zum Glühbirne Wechsel in die Werkstatt musste. Im Falle von Wartungsarbeiten ist ein aussen verlegter Zug/Leitung viel einfacher zu handeln. Und mit etwas Geschick lässt sich die Leitung so verlegen, dass sie beim Absenken nach vorn durchgeschoben wird. Gibt also hinterm Sattelrohr kein Lasso.


----------



## Axalp (21. Juli 2013)

fabmaster schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich besitze seit Anfang letzten Jahres ein Zesty 314. Ich bin aktuell am überlegen, ob ich mir eine versenkbare Sattelstütze zulege. In die nähere Auswahl ist die Reverb bzw. die Reverb Stealth gekommen.
> Ist das Loch im Sattelrohr zur internen Zugverlegung gedacht? Die beiden Öffnungen an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs sind es bestimmt...
> ...



Da Du ohnehin die Leitung der Reverb Stealth abbauen musst, um die Stütze zu montieren, ist es folglich kein Problem die Leitung ausgehend vom Lenker durch den Rahmen zu fädeln. 

Am Ende die Leitung an die Reverb Stealth anschrauben - entlüften - und fertig.


----------



## fabmaster (21. Juli 2013)

Also ist die Bohrung vom Sattelrohr ins Oberrohr tatsächlich für die Leitung einer Stealth Stütze gedacht oder nicht? 
Falls nicht, scheidet die Stealth Version sowieso aus. 
Das zu klären, war der eigentliche Zweck des Beitrags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Juli 2013)

Die Bohrung im Sattelrohr ist für die Stealth.
Die Leitung da durch zu bekommen ist eigentlich recht einfach mithilfe eines Drahtes.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (23. Juli 2013)

Ist schon bekannt ab wann die neuen 2014er Zestys zu haben sind und zu welchem Kurs ??


----------



## r3maIns (23. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute,

mein Innenlager ist fertig. Verbaut ist ein SM-BB71-41A. Würde das SM-BB91-41A auch passen? Und wo liegen die Unterschiede bzw. wenn beide passen, welches ist das bessere?


----------



## sjaeger (24. Juli 2013)

Thread gelöscht...Hat sich erledigt. Wurde kein Zesty, das ganze was ich gelesen habe war irgendwie nicht so erbauend...


----------



## looooop (24. Juli 2013)

looooop schrieb:


> d.h. du musstest nix bezahlen!? ...wow .. das is ja mal klasse....
> 
> Hoffentlich haben die den Rahmen nochmal da ... warte noch auf Antwort wegen meinem 08er .... (auch 09 gekauft)



hmm ... haben angeblich keine alten Rahmen mehr da ......soll jetzt 480,00 für nen neuen zahlen (Rahmen, Hinterbau, Dämpfer, Steuersatz, Mod. 2013) ...

......

sind die 2013er 314er Rahmen denn wenigstens OK oder brechen die auch dauernd?

.....edt......
wollte eigentlich nen 414er wegen der Farbe ..... machen Sie aber net .-....


----------



## vitaminc (25. Juli 2013)

Ein Hersteller gibt 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen, kann dann aber für keinen *kostenlosen* Ersatz sorgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fridl89 (25. Juli 2013)

Leider die Regel, man bedenke das fast jedes Jahr ein neues Model erscheint.


----------



## vitaminc (25. Juli 2013)

> Leider die Regel, man bedenke das fast jedes Jahr ein neues Model erscheint.



Na und? - dann muss der Hersteller für einen kostenlosen und zugleich adäquaten Ersatz sorgen. Kulanz kann der Hersteller freiwillig nach der vertraglichen Garantie leisten.

Aber vielleicht ist mein juristisches Verständnis einfach nur falsch.


----------



## fabmaster (25. Juli 2013)

Kenne das auch, dass man was draufzahlen muss. Auch wenn ich es für falsch halte bei Garantiefällen


----------



## flametop (26. Juli 2013)

Dann hatte ich wohl Glück mit meinem komplett kostenlosen, neuen Rahmen, Hinterbau, Lagern?! So muss das sein. Vielleicht sollte dein Händler Druck machen...


----------



## r3maIns (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

bitte schaut euch mal die beiden Bilder im Anhang an und sagt mir danach bitte, dass das kein bekanntes Problem und auch kein Riss ist, denn ich will am Montag in die Alpen damit... :-(


----------



## maze665 (2. August 2013)

bin ich vor 2 tagen probe gefahren!


----------



## spümco (6. August 2013)

r3maIns schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bitte schaut euch mal die beiden Bilder im Anhang an und sagt mir danach bitte, dass das kein bekanntes Problem und auch kein Riss ist, denn ich will am Montag in die Alpen damit... :-(



Is kein Riss 
914?
BJ?


----------



## vitaminc (6. August 2013)

Hoffentlich fährt sich das obige schwarze 2014er besser als es aussieht..


----------



## RealNBK (7. August 2013)

was soll dass denn außer einem Riss sonst sein? Ein rundlaufender Lackschaden?


----------



## jnlkt (8. August 2013)

Weiss einer welche Steuerrohrlager man beim 2011 Zesty nehmen muss?
Also welche Nennung die haben müssen?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasp200 (9. August 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Fährt eigentlich jemand einen Fox DHX 5.0 Air Dämpfer in einem Zesty oder hat den dämpfer schon probeweise montiert? Meines ist ein modifiziertes 314er von 2010 und ich könnte eben diesen Dämpfer günstig bekommen (als 2. Dämpfer).

Wenn ja, welchen Tune und wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Danke

Michael


----------



## FireGuy (9. August 2013)

im Spicy war er "müll" weil er einfach durch den Federweg rauscht, selbst mit den diversen selbstbau Modifikationen die es so gibt. 

Da das Zesty nahezu ident ist, wirds da das selbe spielen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. August 2013)

Der DHX Air ist wirklich nicht der Burner.
Den besten Dämpfer, den ich je in einem Zesty oder Spicy gehfahren hab ist der Monarch plus.
@jnlkt: ZS 44 brauchst du.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVGiizhTPj8"]Lapierre Spicy & Saarland Trails - YouTube[/nomedia]
Monarch+ im Spicy


----------



## wasp200 (10. August 2013)

Ich hatte sowas noch in Erinnerung - Schade.

Immerhin nichts falsches gekauft.


----------



## DerMetzka (12. August 2013)

Hi,
habe ein Zesty 314 aus 2011. Umgebaut wurde bisher, kurzer Vorbau, KindShock Sattelstütze und 203mm Bremse v/h. Ich fahre damit von Tour bis Enduro und bin bisher voll zufrieden.
Um vollstens damit zufrieden zu sein, überlege ich mir andere Laufräder zu kaufen, es sollte etwas stabileres sein als die Mavic CrossRide.
Aufgrund von ca. 105Kg Abfahrgewicht habe ich immer wieder mit den aktuellen Laufrädern Probleme, sind ungefähr 2-3 mal im Jahr zum nachziehen in der Werkstatt, obwohl ich nur ca. 1000 Km im Jahr schaffe.
Schön wäre es wenn die Felgen und Speichen den Raw-Look des Rahmens aufnehmen würden, Narben müssten dann zum Rot der eloxierten Eyecatcher Teile passen.
Kenne mich bisher kein Stück mit LRS aus, daher baue ich auf eure Unterstützung. Gibt's da was oder muss ich mir Felgen kaufen und entlacken lassen?

MfG
DerMetzka


----------



## vitaminc (12. August 2013)

@DerMetzka


> Schön wäre es wenn die Felgen und Speichen den Raw-Look des Rahmens aufnehmen würden, Narben müssten dann zum Rot der eloxierten Eyecatcher Teile passen.
> Kenne mich bisher kein Stück mit LRS aus, daher baue ich auf eure Unterstützung. Gibt's da was oder muss ich mir Felgen kaufen und entlacken lassen?



1. es heißt Nabe, nicht Narbe

2. Felge: von Spank gibt es u.a. die Subrosa, die gibt es in Grau/Silber, siehe http://spank-ind.com/index.php?a=info&do=pro&id=54&tid=3
Die sind leicht, breit und sehr steif. Einziger Wermutstropfen: Die Felgendecals sind nicht ohne weiteres abzubekommen 

3. Nabe: die Hope Pro Nabe gibt es in allen Farben, sind haltbar und relativ leicht, einige stören sich an der Lautstärke (rattern sehr laut). 

4. Das ganze am Besten von nem Laufradbauer aufbauen lassen, z.B. http://www.speerlaufraeder.de/, http://www.german-lightness.de/, http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/ ...


----------



## DerMetzka (12. August 2013)

Hi,
sorry, natürlich heißt es Nabe, ist ja auch noch früh am Morgen, ich hoffe man verzeiht mir den Flüchtigkeitsfehler.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort, hört sich gut an. Durch das Lesen von mehreren Threads bin ich schon mal über die Spank Subrosa gestolpert, werden ja fast überall empfohlen und Hope Pro2 hat mir ein Bikedealer auch schon mal empfohlen. trotzdem gut das auch hier im Forum nochmal bestätigt zu bekommen, danke.
Dann schau ich mich bei deinen Links nochmal um.

Greetz
DerMetzka


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. August 2013)

Neues von der Eurobike.
Alle Zestys bis auf die 9er mir Preisen und Bilder:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741828.206503692750138&type=1&l=582e9743b1


----------



## ipuoL (2. September 2013)

gibt es schon was zu den Ausstattungsdetails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (2. September 2013)

Klar, steht schon alles


----------



## Maui_Jim (2. September 2013)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Klar, steht schon alles



Wo?
Übrigens, Danke für die Bilder...


----------



## ipuoL (5. September 2013)

würde mich auch interessieren, wo ich das finden kann. Weil auf der HP finde ich nichts und hier im Forum auch nicht :/


----------



## Maui_Jim (5. September 2013)

Das dauert bestimmt noch bis man das nachlesen kann...
Was mich auch interessieren würde wäre die Verfügbarkeit der Modelle?


----------



## Frankie Cologne (5. September 2013)

Hier gibt's schon die Ausstattungen 

http://www.lapierrebicycles.com/bikes-mountain-all-mountain-zesty-am-527


Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## ipuoL (8. September 2013)

ha ... iwie hab ich ne andere hp von denen^^

edit: Ist in der Beschreibung des Zesty 527 ein Fehler oder auf dem Bild? In der Beschreibung steht 1x11 Trigger aber auf dem Bild sieht man 2 Kränze vorn.

edit2: Was ist der Unterschied dann von Lady zu normal im allg. Weil der Rahmen sieht ja auf den ersten Blick gleich aus, nur die Farbgebung ist femininer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankie Cologne (8. September 2013)

Denke auch, dass da irgendwie einige Fehler auf der englischen Lapierre Seite sind.
527 und 727 werden auch mit komplett gleicher Ausstattung in der Tabelle gezeigt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. September 2013)

Die Bilder in den Katalogen sind nicht immer der Ausstattung entsprechend. Zum Teil haben die Hersteller zum Shooting die Parts noch gar nicht. In der Beschreibung stehts aber auf jeden Fall richtig drin. Euer Händler hat bereits die neue Bibel.


----------



## Nyaneve (9. September 2013)

Moin Moin!

Wie stellt Ihr euren SAG am Dämpfer ein? Im Stehen oder im Sitzen? Welches Einstellverfahren ist sinnvoller?

Grüsse!


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. September 2013)

Dämpfer im Sitzen c.a. 25% , Gabel im Stehen 25-30%


----------



## Nyaneve (9. September 2013)

Danke!


----------



## ipuoL (10. September 2013)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die Bilder in den Katalogen sind nicht immer der Ausstattung entsprechend. Zum Teil haben die Hersteller zum Shooting die Parts noch gar nicht. In der Beschreibung stehts aber auf jeden Fall richtig drin. Euer Händler hat bereits die neue Bibel.



bedeutet also, das Zesty 527 ist 1x11?

edit: lapierre-bikes.co.uk sagt nämlich x7 Umwerfer vorn, was ja keinen Sinn machen würde :/


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. September 2013)

Hier nochmal der Link zu den Bilder der aktuellen Ost Modelle:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741828.206503692750138&type=1&l=582e9743b1
Zesty 527 isT nicht 1x11.


----------



## isartrails (11. September 2013)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal der Link zu den Bilder der aktuellen Ost Modelle:
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741828.206503692750138&type=1&l=582e9743b1
> Zesty 527 isT nicht 1x11.



Also ich weiß ja ned: Preise sind das wieder mal, da musst du echt die Ohren anlegen!
Ob man da als Händler noch viel umsetzt, da hab ich ja so meine Zweifel.
Zudem seh ich viele Monocoronas, die sich sowieso die Hälfte aller potentiellen Kunden umbauen lassen will, weil's die wenigsten dertretn. Bleibt also zusätzlich noch am Händler hängen, das Gfrett. Und wenn man mal davon ausgehen darf, dass der elektronische Ei-Schmarrn in der Hälfte der Fälle ausfällt und in den Service wandert, dann möcht ich 2014 kein Lapierre-Händler sein. 
Wenn ihr mich fragt: da wurde die Produktpalette mal wieder komplett am Kunden- und Händlerwunsch vorbei designt.


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. September 2013)

Scheint nicht so ganz klar zu sein....
Es gibt alle Zesty und Spicy Modelle ausser die 9er Topmodelle ohne Ei.Shock !


----------



## jnlkt (17. September 2013)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> @jnlkt: ZS 44 brauchst du.
> 
> Lapierre Spicy & Saarland Trails - YouTube
> Monarch+ im Spicy




Spitze, danke für Deine Antwort. Aber da gibt es ja verschiedene Varianten, oder? Denn die meisten ZS44 sind ja für 1 1/8 Zoll Schftbreite gemacht, aber der 2011 Rahmen ist ja mit 1 1/8-1 1/4Zoll ausgestattet. Ist das dann trotzdem die ZS44 Variante?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (17. September 2013)

ZS44 passt bei dem 2010er Modell.
Für die 2011er brauchst du oben ZS44 und unten gibts nur von ganz wenigen Herstellern das passende Maß. Wir verbauen immer Reset.
Hab das Maß jetzt aber nicht auswendig im Kopf.


----------



## looooop (30. Oktober 2013)

Hab jetzt endlich meinen Austausch-Rahmen bekommen (Zesty 414 2013)...
... und hätte direkt mal ne menge Fragen ..

Welches Dämpfermaß hat der Rahmen? (190x51???)
Dem Rahmen lag ein LP-Hausmarke-Dämpfer bei (Manitou Radium???) ... taugt der was?

Dann bin ich auf der Suche nach den LP-Spezifischen-Teilen wie dem Schaltwerkschutz, dem Kettenstreben-Schutz und dem Sag-O-Meter .... hab ein paar Teile bei Hibike gefunden 
.. aber leider nicht mit der Angabe ob die auch am 2013er Zesty passen ...  
Und das Sag-O-Meter haben die wohl nur im Schrauben-Kit ..
gibts das net auch einzeln?

Wäre echt klasse wenn jemand helfen kann .....


----------



## active-bikes (31. Oktober 2013)

Wollt ihr einen ausführlichen Vergleich zwischen 27,5" und 26" sehen ?
Der Dude hat nochmal eine neues Video gebastelt... natürlich mit Lapierres.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32400

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAYXyLwaHXM"]27.5 Zoll / 650b vs.  26 Zoll Mountainbike Test - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## active-bikes (31. Oktober 2013)

looooop schrieb:


> Hab jetzt endlich meinen Austausch-Rahmen bekommen (Zesty 414 2013)...
> ... und hätte direkt mal ne menge Fragen ..
> 
> Welches Dämpfermaß hat der Rahmen? (190x51???)
> ...



Schreib mir ne Mail mit den Teilen, die du brauchst.


----------



## Maui_Jim (1. November 2013)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Wollt ihr einen ausführlichen Vergleich zwischen 27,5" und 26" sehen ?
> Der Dude hat nochmal eine neues Video gebastelt... natürlich mit Lapierres.
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32400
> ...



Danke für das Video und die damit verbundene Mühe...
Bin jetzt irgendwie neugieriger geworden auf 27,5 als vorher...


----------



## nebulos (4. November 2013)

Ich bräuchte für mein 2012 Zesty 314 neue Gleitlager (bei den Kettenstreben). Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle oder eine Link wo ich sie bestellen kann?
Danke!


----------



## Muchacho78 (13. November 2013)

hallo

da die polizei mein lapierre wiedergefunden hat, bin ich wieder etwas aktiver. mein erstes anliegen ist eine sattelklemme. ich konnte das rad begutachten und es ist wirklich alles original dran, sogar sauber haben es die diebe gemacht. wollten es wohl gerade verkaufen. einzig die goldene sattelklemme wurde gegen eine hässlich schwarze getauscht. wer kann mir helfen und mir sagen wie ich an so eine original sattelklemme komme.

Model: Lapierre Zesty 314 Model 2012


----------



## Muchacho78 (19. November 2013)

Hallo

Ich hab noch ein Anliegen. Ich lese immer wieder das der RS Monarch besser arbeitet als der FOX RP2 Dämpfer. Würdet ihr diese Aussage Teilen? Hat da schon wer direkte Erfahrungen sammeln können? Kann ich auch einen Plus in mein Zesty verbauen?


----------



## vitaminc (19. November 2013)

> Ich lese immer wieder das der RS Monarch besser arbeitet als der FOX RP2 Dämpfer. Würdet ihr diese Aussage Teilen? Hat da schon wer direkte Erfahrungen sammeln können? Kann ich auch einen Plus in mein Zesty verbauen?



Ja. Ich fahre den Plus bereits eine ganze Weile, zusammen mit der Marzocchi Gabel funktioniert es bei mir ziemlich gut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muchacho78 (19. November 2013)

Hallo

Danke für deine Antwort. Mit meiner FOX Gabel bin ich allerdings zufrieden . Der Dämpfer federt mir aber irgendwie zu viel. Ist irgendwie so ein wippendes Gefühl.


----------



## Duminato (19. November 2013)

Muchacho78 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hab noch ein Anliegen. Ich lese immer wieder das der RS Monarch besser arbeitet als der FOX RP2 Dämpfer. Würdet ihr diese Aussage Teilen? Hat da schon wer direkte Erfahrungen sammeln können? Kann ich auch einen Plus in mein Zesty verbauen?


 

Habe mir jetzt den FOX RP23 bestellt und bereits verbaut leider aber noch nicht probe gefahren denke aber das es mit dem Sperren dann bestimmt viel besser klappt als bei dem Float. Kann da jemand noch was darüber berichten?


----------



## Duminato (19. November 2013)

nebulos schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte für mein 2012 Zesty 314 neue Gleitlager (bei den Kettenstreben). Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle oder eine Link wo ich sie bestellen kann?
> Danke!


 

Hab se mit der Schiebleere ausgemessen und bei Agrolager neue von SKS bestellt


----------



## Duminato (19. November 2013)

looooop schrieb:


> Hab jetzt endlich meinen Austausch-Rahmen bekommen (Zesty 414 2013)...
> ... und hätte direkt mal ne menge Fragen ..
> 
> Welches Dämpfermaß hat der Rahmen? (190x51???)
> ...


----------



## Axalp (19. November 2013)

Muchacho78 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hab noch ein Anliegen. Ich lese immer wieder das der RS Monarch besser arbeitet als der FOX RP2 Dämpfer. Würdet ihr diese Aussage Teilen? Hat da schon wer direkte Erfahrungen sammeln können? Kann ich auch einen Plus in mein Zesty verbauen?



Ja/ich/Ja.


----------



## vitaminc (19. November 2013)

@Muchacho78


> Der Dämpfer federt mir aber irgendwie zu viel. Ist irgendwie so ein wippendes Gefühl.



Vielleicht ist er für dein Fahrergewicht falsch eingestellt?
Weniger SAG, mehr Druck und Zugstufe probiert?
Wippendes Gefühl berghoch oder bergab? - für berghoch ProPedal eingestellt?

Ansonsten Luftkammer verkleinern, Shim Mod, oder am Besten mal  @active-bikes fragen!

Ich bin von meinem Float nur auf den Monarch Plus, weil mein Float ständig am durchrauschen war und generell nen teuren Service nötig gehabt hätte.
Der Monarch Plus hat etwas mehr Reserven und ist generell etwas härter abgestimmt, was meiner Fahrweise zu Gute kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muchacho78 (19. November 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @Muchacho78
> 
> 
> Vielleicht ist er für dein Fahrergewicht falsch eingestellt?
> ...



Hmmm, das klingt eigentlich so wie ich es haben möchte (härter abgestimmt). Eingestellt wurde der Dämpfer vom Händler (mein Gewicht plus 5kg fürn Rucksack). Dann ist der Fox am Anfang gleich kaputt geganngen. Das hat dann immer so nen bitteren Beigeschmack .


----------



## Muchacho78 (19. November 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ja/ich/Ja.



Hast du den Plus?


----------



## Axalp (19. November 2013)

Korrekt!


----------



## Muchacho78 (19. November 2013)

hmmm,

na dann warte ich mal ab  wann die polizei mein bike rausrückt und dann nehme ich das in angriff, so teuer sind die ja nun auch nicht


----------



## Muchacho78 (19. November 2013)

P.S. muss ich irgendwas beachten, also ne bestimmte Grösse. Sorry für die villeicht blöde Frage, aber das ist so ein bissl wie Neuland für mich.


----------



## active-bikes (20. November 2013)

Du brauchst 200x57 Einbaumaß.
Solltest du einen angepassten Monarch plus brauchen, kannst du dich gerne bei mir per PN melden.


----------



## Muchacho78 (20. November 2013)

Hallo, 

danke für das Angebot. wenn das Januar bzw. Februar noch gilt, werde ich es bestimmt annehmen. Ich denke vorher rückt die Polizei mein Bike nicht raus. Was soll er den kosten?


----------



## daddy yo yo (24. November 2013)

Muchacho78 schrieb:


> einzig die goldene sattelklemme wurde gegen eine hässlich schwarze getauscht. wer kann mir helfen und mir sagen wie ich an so eine original sattelklemme komme.
> 
> Model: Lapierre Zesty 314 Model 2012


hallo,

ähnliches anliegen bei mir: suche für das 2011er zesty 514 meiner holden eine güldene sattelklemme...

infos/angebote bitte per PN. danke!


----------



## vitaminc (24. November 2013)

Gibt es u.a. von Hope:
https://www.google.de/search?q=Hope...HBY_Lsga6mYHwBQ&ved=0CE0QsAQ&biw=1837&bih=838


----------



## active-bikes (24. November 2013)

neues Zesty im Aufbau.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (24. November 2013)

Könnt farblich auch von Nukeproof stammen


----------



## Muchacho78 (24. November 2013)

schaut gut aus


----------



## isartrails (25. November 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Könnt farblich auch von Nukeproof stammen



...oder Commencal.


----------



## active-bikes (25. November 2013)

Oder Biene Maja...


----------



## Maui_Jim (26. November 2013)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Oder Biene Maja...



Hat die Biene Maja wirklich so breite Flügel? Oder sind die Sitzstreben wirklich so breit, wie in dem Test in der Bike angegeben, das sie der Ferse im Weg ist?


----------



## Muchacho78 (30. November 2013)

Hallo

Hat einer ne Ahnung welche Griffe Lapierre verbaut. Genau suche ich die von 2012 in schwarzer Griff und goldener Ring.


----------



## vitaminc (24. Dezember 2013)

@Muchacho78
Ich würde Dir die ODI Ruffian empfehlen, sind den Lapierre's ähnlich. Gibt es in vielen Farben und taugen richtig gut.


----------



## fritzejoergel (4. Januar 2014)

gutes neues jahr euch allen,
ich würde gern meinem rad im neuen jahr was gutes tun.
also,weiß einer ob es einen kompletten lagersatz für mein 714er zesty aus 2010 irgentwo zu kaufen gibt?
oder hat einer eine liste der im hinterbau verbauten lager.
danke schon mal,gruß ralf


----------



## vitaminc (4. Januar 2014)

Klar, schreib einfach ne PN an @active-bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muchacho78 (4. Januar 2014)

@ Vitamin C , ich danke dir für deine Antwort und werde sie mir mal Live ansehen.

@ all, kennt jemand von euch die Marke Cross bei Griffen. Zumindest steht das auf den goldenen Ringen der Griffe.


----------



## active-bikes (6. Januar 2014)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Hat die Biene Maja wirklich so breite Flügel? Oder sind die Sitzstreben wirklich so breit, wie in dem Test in der Bike angegeben, das sie der Ferse im Weg ist?



Hab jetzt schon ein paar hundert Trailkilometer abgespult. Die Streben sind in der tat recht breit, jedoch stört das nicht weiter wenn der Fuß gerade auf dem Pedal steht. Dreht man die Ferse nach innen, kommt man gegen die Streben. Das merkt man dann aber und stellt den Fuß automatisch wieder gerade. Das sorgt für ne gute Haltung !


----------



## Maui_Jim (6. Januar 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Hab jetzt schon ein paar hundert Trailkilometer abgespult. Die Streben sind in der tat recht breit, jedoch stört das nicht weiter wenn der Fuß gerade auf dem Pedal steht. Dreht man die Ferse nach innen, kommt man gegen die Streben. Das merkt man dann aber und stellt den Fuß automatisch wieder gerade. Das sorgt für ne gute Haltung !



Danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## Lutsch (16. Januar 2014)

Hat hier vielleicht noch jemand die Geometriedaten vom Zesty 2009?


----------



## vitaminc (17. Januar 2014)

siehe hier: http://www.comparateur2velo.com/ima...rie-vtt-all-mountain-lapierre-zesty-214-0.jpg


----------



## Lutsch (18. Januar 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> siehe hier: http://www.comparateur2velo.com/ima...rie-vtt-all-mountain-lapierre-zesty-214-0.jpg



Danke, ist dann doch hilfreich beim Vergleich von Geometrien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LPZ314 (24. Januar 2014)

Frage an die Technik Freaks: Was ist der Sinn von Reifen vorn 2,4 und hinten 2,2? (314er von 2012). Überlege gerade die neue Magic Mary auszuprobieren, aber die gibts nur in 2,35. macht das Sinn? andere Ideen?


----------



## r3maIns (25. Januar 2014)

2,4 bietet dir mehr Grip durch breitere Auflagefläche und die Möglichkeit mit weniger Druck zu fahren, was dir ebenfalls mehr Grip bringt.
2,2 bietet dir weniger Rollwiderstand z.B. auf Asphalt wo viel Fahrergewicht auf dem Hinterrad liegt.

Für 2,4 ist bei den Zestys und Spicys kaum Platz im Hinterbau. Vermutlich auch ein Grund warum hinten 2,2 verbaut wird.


----------



## LPZ314 (25. Januar 2014)

ok, danke


----------



## Muchacho78 (27. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe vorn wie hinten 2,4 Rubber Queen und es passt wunderbar.


----------



## SimpleLexx (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo, ich habe jetzt nicht den kompletten Zesty Thread gelesen und hoffe die Frage wurde noch nicht zig mal behandelt...: 
Ich habe ein 2010er Zesty 314, es steht ein Tausch der Gabel an, sollte ich bei den originalen 140 mm bleiben oder kann ich auch 150 oder gar 160 mm verbauen? Erfahrungen von Euch? Danke im Voraus!


----------



## active-bikes (9. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte in der Saison 2010 ein 314er aus dem Jahr, einmal mit 150mm Revelation und einmal mit 160mm Lyrik gefahren.
Die Revelation nur kurz, war mir zu unsteif. Mit der Lyrik hast du ein einwandfreies, leichtes Enduro.
Der Hinterbau kommt mit der potenten Gabel gut klar, der etwa 1 Grad flachere Lenkwinkel tut dem Rad, wenn mann es abfahrtsorientierter angeht, auch gut. 
Der Sitzwinkel ist auch noch im grünen Bereich, sofern man die Stütze nicht 30 cm rausgezogen hat.
Falls du mit ner Pike liebäugelst, die ideal wäre..... geht nicht, weil die Zestys erst ab 2011 Tapered Steuerrohr bekamen.
Revelation oder Lyrik gibts aber noch mit durchgehend 1 1/8.


----------



## rzr1911 (9. Februar 2014)

Hi an die Zestyfraktion! Durch Garantie auf meinen Spicyrahmen werde ich nun mehr oder weniger zum Zestyfahrer  Ich bekomme ein 727 Zesty AM 2014 als Ersatzrahmen. Soweit so "gut". Nur leider fehlt da der Dämpfer!?

OT:
Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt Sch****, da ich nix dafür kann, dass es für Rahmen mit 5 Jahren Garantie keine Kettenstreben mehr gibt und ich nun scheinbar auf den Kosten sitzen bleibe! Mal im Detail: Alter Rahmen, alte Anbauteile passen logischerweise und mit einem Ersatzteil wäre alles OK. Ich bau das Ding ein und kann weiterhin biken gehn wie zuvor. Kein Problem das mich sonderlich aus der Ruhe bringen würde...
ABER: ich bekomme kein Ersatzteil! Der neue Rahmen bedeutet:

Vorhandener LRS: Passt nicht, da 26" und der Rahmen 27,5" hat. Achsstandards dabei mal komplett ignoriert.
Dämpfer: genauso wenig -> alter Dämpfer 216mm*64 EBL -> NEU: 200*57mm
Gabel: 26"  ... selbes Spiel wie bei anderen Teilen...
Sattelrohr und Lenker/Bremsen/Antrieb passen wenigstens.

Wenn ich das mal so in Zahlen zusammenfasse: ich komme auf einen 4stelligen Betrag, weil ein Bauteil den Geist aufgibt in einem Fahrrad der vermeintlichen "Premiumklasse", das Bikeparkfreigabe hat und 5 Jahre Garantie. Das Bike war nicht in einem einzigen Bikepark, das Ersatzteil gibt es nicht und zahlen darf ich bei dem ganzen Spaß am Ende auch noch. Ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt vor Wut nicht mal mehr ganz sicher, ob ich da etwas mit zu hohen Erwartungen hier an die Situation herangehe oder ob ich einfach mit Fug und Recht sagen kann, dass dieser Haufen ________ gewaltig stinkt!!!!! Mal abgesehen davon, dass bei mir aufgrund privater Zwischenfälle die Kohle eh nicht so locker sitzt...

b2t: Da schon im Spicy Thread mehrfach der Monarch Plus empfohlen wurde, frage ich mich was für ein Tune usw. der Dämpfer denn am besten für einen 95kg Fahrer haben soll. Gibt es wesentliche Unterschiede zwischen 2012/13/14er Modellen?
Ich finde, das im Spicy die HV Modelle durchrauschen, daher vermute ich wirds ne normale Luftkammer werden. Aber bei den Tunes bei RockShox bin ich überfragt. Wenn die Kollegen von ActiveBikes da mal was empfehlen könnten wär super!  Was für Buchsen/Abmessungen bräuchte man denn dazu? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen von High/Lowvolumedämpfern im Zesty?


----------



## spümco (9. Februar 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Falls du mit ner Pike liebäugelst, die ideal wäre..... geht nicht, weil die Zestys erst ab 2011 Tapered Steuerrohr bekamen.
> Revelation oder Lyrik gibts aber noch mit durchgehend 1 1/8.


Hätte gedacht dass es auch für die 2010-er Semi Integrierten Steuersätze z.B. von Chris King entsprechende Reduzierteile gibt, oder ist das Steuerrohr auch dafür zu klein?
Da wäre auch mein Plan dahin


----------



## SimpleLexx (9. Februar 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Ich hatte in der Saison 2010 ein 314er aus dem Jahr, einmal mit 150mm Revelation und einmal mit 160mm Lyrik gefahren.
> Die Revelation nur kurz, war mir zu unsteif. Mit der Lyrik hast du ein einwandfreies, leichtes Enduro.
> Der Hinterbau kommt mit der potenten Gabel gut klar, der etwa 1 Grad flachere Lenkwinkel tut dem Rad, wenn mann es abfahrtsorientierter angeht, auch gut.
> Der Sitzwinkel ist auch noch im grünen Bereich, sofern man die Stütze nicht 30 cm rausgezogen hat.
> ...



Danke!!!
Genau das wollte ich wissen!
Ich schau' mal was ich so ergattern kann!
Gruss


----------



## active-bikes (10. Februar 2014)

spümco schrieb:


> Hätte gedacht dass es auch für die 2010-er Semi Integrierten Steuersätze z.B. von Chris King entsprechende Reduzierteile gibt, oder ist das Steuerrohr auch dafür zu klein?
> Da wäre auch mein Plan dahin



Bei einer Tapered Gabel gibt es nichts zu reduzieren. Das Steuerrohr am Rahmen ist einfach unten zu dünn. Gebaut ist es für einen ZS44 Steuersatz, also etwa 44mm Innendurchmesser. Die Tapered haben unten 55 bis 56 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## active-bikes (10. Februar 2014)

rzr1911 schrieb:


> Hi an die Zestyfraktion! Durch Garantie auf meinen Spicyrahmen werde ich nun mehr oder weniger zum Zestyfahrer  Ich bekomme ein 727 Zesty AM 2014 als Ersatzrahmen. Soweit so "gut". Nur leider fehlt da der Dämpfer!?
> 
> OT:
> Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt Sch****, da ich nix dafür kann, dass es für Rahmen mit 5 Jahren Garantie keine Kettenstreben mehr gibt und ich nun scheinbar auf den Kosten sitzen bleibe! Mal im Detail: Alter Rahmen, alte Anbauteile passen logischerweise und mit einem Ersatzteil wäre alles OK. Ich bau das Ding ein und kann weiterhin biken gehn wie zuvor. Kein Problem das mich sonderlich aus der Ruhe bringen würde...
> ...



Das ist natürlich ärgerlich.
Hätte dir dein Händler nicht noch ein 2013er Austauschrahmen besorgen können?
Mit dem Neuen für 27,5" hast du natürlich die bessere Variante, das Ding ist echt bombe !
Der Monarch Plus geht super mit dem Rahmen. Der Standarttune M/M passt bestens. Low Volume Kammer sollte sein!
Buchsen brauchst du 19x8 oben und unten. 
Hab noch ein paar neue Race Face Turbine Laufräder in 27,5" aus einem Zesty 427..... kannst ja mal in unserem IBC Shop schauen.


----------



## rzr1911 (10. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Daten zum Dämpfer, damit ist schonmal ein großer Punkt auf meiner Liste erledigt. So ein wirkliches Angebot gab es nicht. Wobei Remains der hier auch aktiv ist und das gleiche Problem hat mir sagte, dass er ein 2013 angeboten bekommen hat. Wundert mich etwas, da mein Händler mir nur sagte, Lapierre wäre bereit mir einen 2014er zu liefern - nehmen oder nicht? Also quasi eine ja/nein Geschichte.
Die Geo vom 14er finde ich gelungen und freue mich das Bike die Trails hoch und runter zu jagen! Euren LRS habe ich schon gesehen, denke aber, dass der bei mir nicht lange halten wird und meine Hopenaben werde ich mir umspeichen lassen. Kostet am Ende beinahe soviel wie nen kompletter LRS, aber ist dann immerhin das was ich haben will. Insofern verschmerzbar. Lediglich die Gabel macht mir noch nen paar Sorgen, da ich bei den neueren Pikes nicht mehr ganz durchblicke was hier DualPositionAir/RCT3 usw ist. Wie mir scheint, ist die Pike eine reine Luftgabel und alleine das Gewicht ist mMn sehr ansprechend für Enduro/AM. Nur gibt es da Unterschiede bzw. verschiedene Modelle auf die man achten sollte? Wie zB:
1. Kann man (wie es damals bei der Talas nicht der Fall war) alle Modelle selbst servicen? sprich Öl wechseln, wenn nötig Dichtungen etc.?
 Bei der Talas war es ja so, dass man nur das Öl+Dichtungen wechseln konnte, die Talaseinheit musste dann bei Toxo gemacht werden.
2. Unterscheiden sich die einzelnen Varianten in ihren Fahreigenschaften voneinander?
3. passt eine 20mm Steckachsennabe direkt in eine 15mm Pike? Wenn ich bspw. 20mm Rohr nehme und innen auf 15mm Durchmesser aufbohre? Oder muss ich mir da nen Adapterkit zulegen?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. Februar 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Bei einer Tapered Gabel gibt es nichts zu reduzieren. Das Steuerrohr am Rahmen ist einfach unten zu dünn. Gebaut ist es für einen ZS44 Steuersatz, also etwa 44mm Innendurchmesser. Die Tapered haben unten 55 bis 56 mm.


Doch, es gibt z. B. von Cane Creek den EC44/40 Steuersatz.
Da liegt das Lager dann allerdings nicht mehr im, sondern ausserhalb des Steuerrohrs. Dadurch kommt die ganze Kiste vorn noch mal knapp 15 mm höher.
Ich hab das mit einer Taperd Lyrik mal im Einsatz gehabt. Das Fahrverhalten war ganz OK, aber:


Die Rahmensteifigkeit des Zesty's am Steuerrohr ist mit der Lyrik überfordert. Man hat bei ruppiger Fahrweise etwas das Gefühl als wenn der Rahmen etwas hinter dem Vorderrad "hinterherschwimmt".
Die Lagerschale des Steuersatzes liess sich um knapp 1/10 mm zu wenig in den Rahmen einpressen. Dadurch hat es zwischen der Lagerschle und der Unterkante Steuerrohr einen minimalen Luftspalt gegeben der zu einem sehr schwer zu identifizierenden Knarzen geführt hat. 
Da muss evtl der Hals des Lagers geringfügig gekürzt werden, und auch die Unterkante Steuerrohr vernünftig plan gefräst werden.


----------



## r3maIns (10. Februar 2014)

rzr1911 schrieb:


> Wobei Remains der hier auch aktiv ist und das gleiche Problem hat mir sagte, dass er ein 2013 angeboten bekommen hat. Wundert mich etwas, da mein Händler mir nur sagte, Lapierre wäre bereit mir einen 2014er zu liefern - nehmen oder nicht? Also quasi eine ja/nein Geschichte.



Richtig, ich hab versucht auch nen 2014er zu bekommen, aber hatte keine Chance :-( Nicht, dass das 2013er 914 ein schlechtes Bike wär, aber ich hätt halt lieber gleich in was aktuelles investiert. Falls jemand tauschen will - ich wär bereit


----------



## Muchacho78 (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo

Mal ne blöde Frage, gibt es jemanden der seinen RS Monarch gegen meinen FOX Float RP2 200x57 for OST+® tauschen wöllte?
Bedingung ist natürlich er funktioniert und passt bei mir 
MfG


----------



## spümco (10. Februar 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Bei einer Tapered Gabel gibt es nichts zu reduzieren. Das Steuerrohr am Rahmen ist einfach unten zu dünn. Gebaut ist es für einen ZS44 Steuersatz, also etwa 44mm Innendurchmesser. Die Tapered haben unten 55 bis 56 mm.


So nochmal selber schlau gemacht
Es gibt schon so etwas z.B. den hier http://chrisking.com/headsets/hds_inset da gehts auch von 1,125 auf 1,5 
Das Reduzieren war in meinem ersten Post eher als ändern zu verstehen - sorry!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. Februar 2014)

spümco, stehe ich bei dir auf der Ignorierliste?

Les dich mal ein bischen in das Thema S.H.I.S ein. 
Acros hat das in dem PDF ganz gut zu Papier gebracht. Die Schaftdurchmesser der Gabeln sind noch einfach zu handeln.  Die diversen Steuerrohr Durchmesser der Rahmen stellen die Verwirrungen dar.
Nur Chris King meint weiter in Ihrem Zoll Wirr- Warr ausharren zu müssen. Bei denen dreht sich halt alles etwas langsamer. Die haben auch fast 2 Jahre gebraucht bis sie den 142 x 12 mm Achsstandard angeboten haben. Qualität steht das ausser Frage, aber bis die sich zu einer Änderung durchringen können....


----------



## bonusheft (10. Februar 2014)

@rzr1911 Ich habe für meinen 2010er Spicyrahmen auch ein 2014er Modell bekommen. Bei meinem Rahmen war aber alles dabei, was man braucht, um den Rahmen ggf. mit 26" zu fahren (Achsadapter für Schnellspanner hinten, untere Steuersatzschale extra hoch). Die Dämpferaufnahme läßt sich am Unterrohr zw. 26" und 27,5" umstellen. Damit sollte die Geometrie für 26" passend gemacht werden. Vielleicht schaust Du Dir nochmal die Einzelteile genauer an, die mit dem Rahmen geliefert wurden.

Bei mir war es aber so, daß ich explizit nach dem 2014er Rahmen gefragt hatte, es ist der 527 geworden. Ich bin von daher extrem happy, jetzt das aktuelle Modell zu haben. Passende Laufräder und Gabel hatte ich allerdings schon...


----------



## fritzejoergel (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
Ich hab in mein 2010 die fox 34 aus meinem cube stereo eingebaut.
musste nur die untere einpresstiefe der lagerschale etwas abfraesen und oben alle spacer raus, so ist es jetzt wieder genial zu fahren.hab auch das 27,5 laufrad gefahren,ist aber keine alternative zum orginal 26er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzejoergel (11. Februar 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 272558 Anhang anzeigen 272555 Anhang anzeigen 272556 Anhang anzeigen 272555 Anhang anzeigen 272556 Anhang anzeigen 272556 Anhang anzeigen 272557 Anhang anzeigen 272555


----------



## fritzejoergel (11. Februar 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 272559 Anhang anzeigen 272560


----------



## fritzejoergel (11. Februar 2014)

tut mir leid das bilder hochladen hat nicht so geklappt.


----------



## r3maIns (11. Februar 2014)

So, schei* auf 650b, bei mir gibt's nochmal 26"  In ca. 2 bis 3 Wochen bekomm ich den 2013er 914 Austauschrahmen für mein 2011er 714, bei dem die rechte Kettenstrebe gerissen ist. Jetzt bin ich am Planen für den neuen Rahmen und will das Bike ein wenig verbessern, im Vergleich zu vorher.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was für einen Tune die 2013er Fox Dämpfer haben?
Ich vermute auch im 2013 ist der RS Monarch Plus der "beste" Dämpfer. Tune M/M? Brauche ich die kleine Luftkammer bei 80kg und S3? Oder einfach mal den im Handel kaufbaren M/M HV einbauen?

Hat jemand vor BJ2014 schon die (neue) Pike verbaut?


----------



## DerMolch (11. Februar 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ja. Ich fahre den Plus bereits eine ganze Weile, zusammen mit der Marzocchi Gabel funktioniert es bei mir ziemlich gut:



Hallo! Welchen Tune brauche ich denn für Monarch im Zesty? Ich habe einen Monarch R mit M/M Tune und HV den ich gern im Zesty meiner Freundin testen will. Sie fährt nicht gerade zimperlich, kann aber den FW kaum nutzen wenn der Sag im Maße bis 20% bleibt.


----------



## active-bikes (12. Februar 2014)

Der Monarch ist in der Tat einer der besten  Dämpfer, die es fürs Zesty gibt.
Tune M/M oder L/M geht beides ganz gut.
Entscheidender ist die Luftkammer. Im Idealfall Low Volume, oder HV verkleinern.
Der Rebound ist bei Fahrern unter 75kg bei allen Monarchs recht zäh. Muss ganz offen gefahren werden.
Wir shimmen die Dämpfer übrigens individuell um...... ihr bekommt bei uns auch fertig umgeshimmte, neue Dämpfer.

Pike rockt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinse86 (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute ich hätte mal ne reine Geschmacksfrage. Ich habe großes Interesse an den neuen Lapierre-Rahmen...Scharfes Design und die Geo sagt mir (als relativ unerfahrenen) Biker echt zu...Ich würde gern auf eine Pike umrüsten...Fahre hauptsächlich im Mittelgebirge hier in Baden-Württemberg...Würdet ihr mir gleich zur 160mm (mehr Reserve) raten oder doch lieber die 150mm (vll. etwas verspielter)...Hat schon mal jemand beides getestet? 

Schönen Feierabend jedenfalls...Freue mich auf Input =)


----------



## r3maIns (12. Februar 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/2014er-pike.630984/page-94#post-11737323

Diesen Thread hast du gesehen? Wenn nicht, kannst du dort mal rückwärts lesen zu meinem, relativ gleichen, Anliegen für das 2013er Zesty.


----------



## Vinse86 (12. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Antwort...Hm ich bin jetzt nicht so top informiert...Beim 2014 Modell sind ja die Rahmen identisch bei Spicy und Zesty...War das bei den 2013ern auch schon so?


----------



## r3maIns (12. Februar 2014)

Ja, war in den Jahren zuvor meines Wissens auch schon so, nur die Dämpfer- und Gabellänge hat sich unterschieden. In 2014 ist die Dämpferlänge bei Zesty und Spicy gleich.
Ich kann bisher auch nicht mit Erfahrung punkten, mein 2011er 714 hatte ne 140er Gabel und ich hab im Zesty keine andere getestet.


----------



## DerMolch (13. Februar 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Der Monarch ist in der Tat einer der besten  Dämpfer, die es fürs Zesty gibt.
> Tune M/M oder L/M geht beides ganz gut.
> Entscheidender ist die Luftkammer. Im Idealfall Low Volume, oder HV verkleinern.
> Der Rebound ist bei Fahrern unter 75kg bei allen Monarchs recht zäh. Muss ganz offen gefahren werden.
> ...



Hallo!
Ich habe heute den Monarch in M/M und HV ins Zesty meiner Freundin gehangen. Der Rebound ist ganz offen sowas von zäh! Kann man da irgendwas machen in Bezug auf die Zugstufennadel? Generell sah die Compression-Dämpfung ganz brauchbar aus - nicht wie bei dem gruseligen RP2..
Kannst Dich ja mal per PM bei mir melden, auch wegen Angebot des Umbaus auf L/L (falls man am Rebound halt was ändern kann).


----------



## r3maIns (13. Februar 2014)

Wie meint ihr das eigentlich, der Rebound ist "zäh"? Dass der Dämpfer nur langsam ausfedert? Wenn man ihn jetzt auf L wie Low ändert, dann federt er doch noch langsamer aus, oder?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Februar 2014)

Low solltest du mit "schwacher Dämpfung" gleichsetzen. Ist der Rebound zu stark. Dann kommt der Dämpfer bei schnellen kurzen Schlägen nicht mehr schnell genug aus dem Federweg. --> Der Hinterbau versinkt im Federweg

Gruss Uwe


----------



## r3maIns (14. Februar 2014)

Ah ok, danke für die Erklärung. Bei Low besteht dann aber eher die Gefahr von Wippen, oder?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Februar 2014)

Da must du bei den OST Hinterbauten aber schon sehr unrund treten. Wippen wird auch eher über Compression als über rebound unterdrückt

Gruss Uwe


----------



## spümco (16. Februar 2014)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> spümco, stehe ich bei dir auf der Ignorierliste?
> 
> Les dich mal ein bischen in das Thema S.H.I.S ein.
> Acros hat das in dem PDF ganz gut zu Papier gebracht. Die Schaftdurchmesser der Gabeln sind noch einfach zu handeln.  Die diversen Steuerrohr Durchmesser der Rahmen stellen die Verwirrungen dar.
> Nur Chris King meint weiter in Ihrem Zoll Wirr- Warr ausharren zu müssen. Bei denen dreht sich halt alles etwas langsamer. Die haben auch fast 2 Jahre gebraucht bis sie den 142 x 12 mm Achsstandard angeboten haben. Qualität steht das ausser Frage, aber bis die sich zu einer Änderung durchringen können....



Oh entschuldige, ich hatte leider nicht bis zu Ende gelesen...
Danke für die Info, ich wollte aber eigentlich bei Chris King bleiben, da ich das CK Inset bei mir schon verbaut hab, somit bräuchte ich nur noch den unteren Lagersatz neu beschaffen.
Soweit ich weiß, sollte das auch so funktionieren...
Ich werds versuchen und dann mal berichten - dauert aber noch etwas..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r3maIns (24. Februar 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was für ein Achssystem bei den 2013ern eingesetzt wird? X12, Maxle, E-Thru?


----------



## active-bikes (24. Februar 2014)

Die 2013er Zestys haben 142x12mm .


----------



## r3maIns (24. Februar 2014)

Ja, das ist mir bewusst. Aber das bezeichnet meines Wissens nur Achsbreite und Achsdurchmesser und nicht das Flanschsystem und das Gewinde. Alle oben genannten Standards sind 12x142mm.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. Februar 2014)

Sowie mir bekannt ist hat Lapierre überall wo sie 142 x 12 verbauen den Shimano Standard eingebaut. Also 12 mm Steckachse mit Schnellpanner, ohne den X12 Konussitz oder die Einfädelhilfe auf der Innenseite der Ausfallenden.
Nennt sich bei Shimano SM-AX75 12mm thru axle


----------



## rzr1911 (24. Februar 2014)

Sollte Shimanos E-Thru sein (Thru Axle). Bist auch schon am Schrauben?  Ich bekomm schon Entzugserscheinungen, wenn ich das Wetter hier ausm Fenster so sehe ... *shreddn will*


----------



## Duminato (24. Februar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
ahbe mir vor kurzem einen neuen Dämpfer RP23 in mein geliebtes Zesty aus 2010 eingebaut. Jetzt habe ich bei der ersten Aussfahrt festgestellt, das mein Dämpfer knarzt. Habe ich wohl falsch wieder zusammen gebaut. Hat jemand eine EINBAUANLEITUNG oder n Tipp wo man das Bild für Bild sehen kann oder vielleicht gibts ja auch n passendes Video dazu.

Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe

Knarrzende Geräusche kann jakein Mesch ab!


----------



## r3maIns (24. Februar 2014)

Danke euch beiden 

Also zusammenschrauben noch nicht, der Rahmen hat 4-5 Wochen Lieferzeit...aber am Bestellen bin ich. Und bisher hatte ich ja hinten den Schnellspanner, daher muss ne neue Achse her.

Zum Glück hab ich mir letztes Jahr noch n Cyclocross als Zweitfahrrad fürs Geschäft gekauft  das muss zurzeit ganz schön viel aushalten


----------



## rzr1911 (24. Februar 2014)

Also knarzen ausm Dämpfer klingt schon seltsam. Würde erstmal gucken ob beim einbauen des Dämpfers irgendwo Fett vergessen wurde. Oder via Ausschlussverfahren mal testen obs beim alten Dämpfer auch so ist. Ich habe jedenfalls bei mir noch nie einen knarzenden Dämpfer gehabt.


----------



## rzr1911 (24. Februar 2014)

r3maIns schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich mir letztes Jahr noch n Cyclocross als Zweitfahrrad fürs Geschäft gekauft  das muss zurzeit ganz schön viel aushalten



sei froh, ich guck hier ohne 2 Räder unterm Arsch das Wetter an und schwelge in Erinnerungen... dafür ist mein Rahmen da und ich muss nur noch auf meine verstellb. Sattelstütze warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. Februar 2014)

Knarzt es Am Dämpfer oder an Hauptlager hinter dem Tretlager?
Wenn an den OST- Modellen ein Knarzen zu hören ist, dann ist es  zu 80 % der Bolzen des Hauptlagers in der Bohrung im Rahmen.
Ich hab da mal eienen thread hier im LP Forum gestartet "Knacken ....."


----------



## r3maIns (24. Februar 2014)

Oder der Horst-Link, der wars bei mir mal, da war das Gleitlager gebrochen.
Auch die vorgeschriebenen Drehmomente eingehalten bei den Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben? Nicht, dass da was zusammengequetscht ist.


----------



## rzr1911 (24. Februar 2014)

Das meine ich auch, dass der Großteil des Knarzens beim großen Bolzen hinterm Tretlager verursacht wird. Nur selten waren es die Schrauben an der Hinterachse, aber diese klangen nahezu gleich. Schwer zu unterscheiden mMn. Viel Erfolg beider Suche


----------



## Duminato (24. Februar 2014)

Ja das knarzen kommt aus dem Rahmenaufnahme vom Dämpfer
Oh danke werde mal die Bolzen und Drehmomente überprüfen, ob es davon kommt. Vielleicht hab ich se zu fest angeknallt.
Kommt zwischen Bolzen des Hauptlagers des Hauptlagers in der Bohrung im Rahmen fett dran?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. Februar 2014)

Die Kräfte der Schraube sollen normalerweise über den Bolzen von einer Seite der Aufnahme zur anderen Seite übertragen werden. Das Dämpferauge darf nicht geklemmt werden. Das sollte sich (enigermassen) gut bewegen lassen. Wenn du den Dämpfer nur vorne verschraubst, dann prüf mal wie sich der Dämpfer in der vorderen Aufnahme bewegen lässt. Du müsstet die Schraube schon so anknallen, dass du den Bozen stauchst. Dürfte selbst mit M8 Schrauben das Gewinde überfordern.

Wenn der Dämpfer klemmt: Hast du einen durchgehende Bolzen, dann sind die Distanzbuchen rechts und links auf dem Bolzen zu breit .
Hast du 2 halbe Buchsen die von rechts und links in das Dämpferauge gesteckt werden, dann sind die Mittelteile der Buchsen nicht lang genug. Beide Fälle sollten nicht sein. besorg dir dann passende Einbaubuchsen. BikeDude001 hat die passenden Buchsen i.d.R auf Lager. Der liefert schnell und zuverlässig.


----------



## Lutsch (24. Februar 2014)

Die Dämpferschrauben brauchen nicht super fest gezogen werden, nimm am besten die angegebenen Drehmomente. Wichtig ist dabei, dass das Dämpferauge stabil geklemmt ist und kein Spiel hat. Die Rotationsbewegung am Dämpferauge beim Einfedern soll das DU-Bushing übernehmen. Daher muss aus meiner Sicht auch kein Fett beim Dämpfereinbau verwendet werden, außer vielleicht bei den Dämpferschrauben (dann passen aber theoretisch nicht mehr die Drehmomente ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo!

Also bei meinem Zesty wipped nichts und das obwohl ich doch ein Bröckchen bin...Bin eigentlich immer wieder über die "XC-Eigenschaften" des Zesty verwundert 

Kurze Frage meiner Seits. Bin irgendwie am Überlegen einen *breiteren Lenker an meinem Zesty* zu testen.
Aktuell fahre ich den orginal Lapierre Lenker vom 314 2012er Modell mit 680mm.
Fühlt sich alles soweit ganz gut an, vielleicht wäre aber was in Richtung 720mm ganz passend da ich doch breite Schulter habe.
Weiß nicht in wie fern ich was beim Vorbau mitändern sollte/müsste...

Hoffe auf eure Imputs. Anbei ein Foto von der aktuellen "Situation".


----------



## rzr1911 (26. Februar 2014)

Ich nehme mal einfach an, dass beim 2014er Zesty 727 Shimanos 12x142mm E-Thru-Achse verbaut wird.
Leider ist bei meinem Tauschrahmen keine dabei und ich würde gerne wissen, ob das normal ist, dass beide Seiten des Rahmens so "leer" sind oder ob da noch was reinkommt. Kanns grade nicht fotografieren, aber hoffe, dass mir so evtl. wer weiterhelfen kann  Soweit ich das bisher verstanden hab, ist die E-Thru ne Achse mit nem Schnellspanner auf der Bremsseite und einer Art Gewinde im Rahmen auf der Antriebsseite befestigt. Ich habe aber auf der Antriebsseite kein Gewinde... Was tun?


----------



## bonusheft (26. Februar 2014)

Ich habe auch einen 2014er Rahmen als Ersatz für mein Spicy bekommen. Für die rechte Seite gibt es einen Gewindeeinsatz. Der wird mit der kleinen Madenschraube festgeschraubt und gehört zum Rahmen. Die Mutter, die mit der Achse geliefert wird, wenn Du sie irgendwo bestellst, passt nicht. Jedenfalls nicht, soweit ich weiß. 

Mein Händler hatte mir die Achse mit dem Gewindeeinsatz deshalb von Lapierre besorgt.


----------



## r3maIns (27. Februar 2014)

rzr1911 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal einfach an, dass beim 2014er Zesty 727 Shimanos 12x142mm E-Thru-Achse verbaut wird.
> Leider ist bei meinem Tauschrahmen keine dabei und ich würde gerne wissen, ob das normal ist, dass beide Seiten des Rahmens so "leer" sind oder ob da noch was reinkommt. Kanns grade nicht fotografieren, aber hoffe, dass mir so evtl. wer weiterhelfen kann  Soweit ich das bisher verstanden hab, ist die E-Thru ne Achse mit nem Schnellspanner auf der Bremsseite und einer Art Gewinde im Rahmen auf der Antriebsseite befestigt. Ich habe aber auf der Antriebsseite kein Gewinde... Was tun?



Da bin ich auch bei mir gespannt. Ich denke da handelt es sich um ein Lapierre spezifisches Teil, das du nur beim Lapierre Händler bekommst. Vielleicht mal active-bikes oder papamidnight hier ausm Forum fragen.


----------



## r3maIns (27. Februar 2014)

Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Kurze Frage meiner Seits. Bin irgendwie am Überlegen einen *breiteren Lenker an meinem Zesty* zu testen.
> Aktuell fahre ich den orginal Lapierre Lenker vom 314 2012er Modell mit 680mm.
> Fühlt sich alles soweit ganz gut an, vielleicht wäre aber was in Richtung 720mm ganz passend da ich doch breite Schulter habe.
> Weiß nicht in wie fern ich was beim Vorbau mitändern sollte/müsste...
> Hoffe auf eure Imputs. Anbei ein Foto von der aktuellen "Situation".



Bin zwei Jahre lang 780mm gefahren und kam auch von 680mm. Man hat sehr viel Kontrolle damit, aber 780 ist einen Tick zu breit, man bleibt öfters z.B. an Bäumen oder Büschen auf den Trails hängen. Deswegen werde ich jetzt auf 750mm wechseln. Kannst dir aber auch z.B. nen breiten Lenker kaufen, testen und wenn er zu breit ist, kannst du ihn absägen und dann wieder testen. Solange bis du vielleicht wieder auf 680mm bist


----------



## MrExpert (27. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor mir nen Zesty 514 Carbon Rahmen (2013er) zuzulegen.

Jedoch ist der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer. Was für einen brauch ich dafür ? Welchen Hub ? Einbaulänge ? Woher kriege ich die passenden Bolzen ? Kann ich überhaupt einen normalen Dämpfer nehmen oder brauch der sone spezielle Aufnahme wie das bei den Specialized-Modellen der Fall ist ?

Grüße


----------



## r3maIns (27. Februar 2014)

EBL: 200
Hub: 57
Buchsen: 19x6, RS, Fox oder huber-bushings.com


----------



## Lutsch (1. März 2014)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde. Ist vielleicht einer von einem Zesty 2009 auf ein aktuelles umgestiegen und kann einen Vergleich der beiden Räder geben? Langsam packt mich die Lust auf was neues und das AM 427 sieht schon scharf aus...auch wenn leider die Züge nicht alle im Rahmen verlegt sind...und es in der Summe doch wieder ein teurer Spaß wäre.
Passt bei den neuen Rahmen auch noch ein Monatch+ rein oder gibt es da Platzprobleme?


----------



## rzr1911 (1. März 2014)

Monarch Plus passt rein und der Unterschied ist merklich in meinen Augen (Allerdings bin ich ein Zesty AM gefahren und war davor auf einem 2010er Spicy 916 unterwegs)


----------



## Freizeit-biker (20. März 2014)

Wegen Reduktion des Fuhrparks hätte ich da ein Zesty abzugeben:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/351679-lapierre-zesty-314-2010-gosze-l-custom-slx-gruppe-neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## active-bikes (20. März 2014)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde. Ist vielleicht einer von einem Zesty 2009 auf ein aktuelles umgestiegen und kann einen Vergleich der beiden Räder geben? Langsam packt mich die Lust auf was neues und das AM 427 sieht schon scharf aus...auch wenn leider die Züge nicht alle im Rahmen verlegt sind...und es in der Summe doch wieder ein teurer Spaß wäre.
> Passt bei den neuen Rahmen auch noch ein Monatch+ rein oder gibt es da Platzprobleme?



Hier ist ein Vergleichstest : 



Fahre derzeit ein 427 mit Pike und Monarch plus.... das Ding ist Bombe !


----------



## fritzejoergel (20. März 2014)

hallo leute,
mein 714er zesty aus 2010 soll auch platz für ein neues machen.
steht auch im bikemarkt.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/258862-lapierre-zesty-714-2010


----------



## Lutsch (20. März 2014)

Das Video kannte ich schon und gefällt gut. Hätte ja sein können das sonst noch wer einen Vergleich hat, nicht unbedingt mit dem Focus auf der Laufradgröße, sondern das Rad insgesamt. Geometrie hat sich ja doch schon ordentlich geändert gegenüber 2009.

@active-bikes 
Da ihr auch Giant habt kennst du dich wahrscheinlich auch mit damit sehr gut aus. Warum fährst du ein Zesty und kein Trance? Was macht das Lapierre besser? Das Maestro-System beim Giant soll ja so gut sein.


----------



## 2wheelfun (25. März 2014)

Hi Leute,

fährt jemand bereits ausgiebig das *2014er Zesty AM 427* (alternativ 327, 527 auch ok)? ...und kann *Auffälligkeiten pos./neg. berichten*! (e:i Shock interessiert mich nicht)
Bei Tests sind zB die Sitzstreben aufgefallen, an denen die Schuhe/Ferse geschliffen haben...

Mich interessiert auch das ca. *Gewicht der L- bzw XL-Größe* - womit ich bei der nächsten Frage wäre: Ich bin 1,92 groß und habe Schrittlänge 88cm (Barfuß gemessen ok?) - *welche Rahmengröße* wäre die Passende?

Und *wie fährt sich so ein Bike*, auf relativ ebenen Strecken, fast mit Tour-Charakter, also wenn es mal nicht Berge runtergejagt wird. Ist es voll ok oder eher bescheiden?

THX für Feedback!


----------



## a3styler (27. März 2014)

Hallo...

Meld mich hier auch mal zu Wort...  ;-)

Nach nem halben Jahr überlegen und testen bin ich auf das Zesty 427 gekommen...
Hab es dann in München Probe gefahren und war begeistert...  was man halt von bissl Probe fahren sagen kann...
Und natürlich ohne dem E:I Shock zeugs....

Habs dann kurz darauf bestellt und vorgestern ists beim Händler angekommen...  !!!
Da ich am WE in DE bin kann ichs nicht abholen, aber Anfang nächster Woche hab ichs dann und dann gehts ab auf die Trails im Zillertal...  ;-)

Natürlich bleibts nicht so wie es ausgeliefert wird...
Hab schon einiges da...  Sram X0 Trigger und Schaltwerk (kann mit XT und SLX irgendwie nix anfangen), Race Face Lenker (richtig breit ;-) ), Spank Spike Pedale, 203/180er XT Scheiben,....

Ich werd dann mal Berichten wie die ersten Eindrücke sind...
Freu mich schon riesig drauf... !!!   ;-)


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. März 2014)

Wenn du bei den Shimano Scheiben bleiben willst, nimm nicht die SM-RT86-Scheiben (mit dem Alu Kern) sondern die alten SM-RT76 Scheiben (Alu Spider mit Vollstahl Reibring.
Die ICE-TECH Dinger haben einen sagenhaften Verschleiss und bringen, wenn,  dann nur marginale Vorteile. Die Kühlrippen auf den Belägen dagegen bringen deutlich mehr an Reserve.


----------



## a3styler (27. März 2014)

Ja...   ich hab die SM-RT76 gekauft...  ;-)


----------



## a3styler (7. April 2014)

Bad News...   :-( 

Ich wollt am Samstag mein Zesty holen, aber leider wurde ein L anstatt nem M aus Frankreich geliefert...  
Verdammt...  das M ist jetzt bestellt. Jetzt bleibt nur zu Hoffen dass es bald da ist...  

In der Zwischenzeit wird halt bissl geshoppt...  : Drehmomentschlüssel, Rucksack, Outfit,..... usw.


----------



## vitaminc (7. April 2014)

@Freizeit-biker
Ich sehe gerade Du verkaufst dein Zesty, ist ja erschreckend das man fast nix mehr dafür bekommt..

Du bist ja direkt auf 29er Fully umgestiegen, bei mir wurde es erstmal ein Stahl-29er-HT-Geschoss.. seitdem ist mein Lapierre leider auch arbeitslos geworden, ich bilde mir aber ein, ich werde noch Touren/Trails finden, bei denen das Zesty mehr Spaß machen wird 

Generell muss ich auch gestehen, ist das was Lapierre die letzten Jahre an Bikes abgeliefert hatte, einfach nicht mehr "MEINS" ist, schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. April 2014)

Das bessere ist der Feind des Guten.
die 29er Enduros (Speiseeis/Banshee/BMC etc.) haben mich dann doch recht stark gereizt.
Es ist dann ein BMC geworden. Und... es war die richtig Wahl.
Nach den Ersten Touren wurde das 29er zum Bike für alles (ausser Park) erklärt.
Damit war es das fürs Froggy dann auch.
Es sollte eigentlich für Urlaub-Touren bleiben, ist seit Samstag aber Geschichte.
Fürs Zesty suche ich noch einen Käufer. Die Nachfrage ist aber äussers bescheiden. Lapierre hat mit den OST Modellen 2009/2010 einen super Start hin gelegt, sich dann aber leider zu sehr auf den Lorbeeren ausgeruht.  Scheint auch mit dem Vertrieb nicht so rund zu laufen. Hier in der Gegend kenne ich keinen Shop mehr, der LP im Programm hat. Schade


----------



## rzr1911 (10. April 2014)

Also ich für meinen Teil bin vom 2010er Spicy 916 wegen Tausch auf Garantie jetzt auf einem Zesty AM 727 unterwegs. Ich finde das Bike hat alles, was mir am Spicy gefehlt hat. So zufrieden mit der Geo und dem Bike war ich bisher noch nie. Mal sehen was die Langzeiteigenschaften so sein werden, das Spicy hat zum Beispiel keinen "Abfluss" im Tretlager und damit ständig nen neues BB gebraucht.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. April 2014)

Zum Innenlager: Die Pressfit Innenlager am Zesty sind bei mir auch mindestens einmal im Jahr fällig gewesen.... Bis ich den linken Kurbelarm nicht mehr so fest auf Welle gedrückt habe. Ich drücke die Welle jetzt von der rechten Seite kräftig ins Innenlager und schraube den rechten Kurbelarm dann nur noch handfest. Fixierung des Arms mit den Klemmschauben natürlich weiterhin  mit 14 Nm. So hat das Innenlager bei mir jetzt schon deutlich länger gehalten als die vorangegangenen.


----------



## rzr1911 (11. April 2014)

Das ist seit ich die Hollowtechkurbeln kenne meine Art der Montage: "Rechte Kurbel reinstecken, linke drauf, mit der Mutter handfest anziehen, Inbus zuschrauben - fahren". Leider ist mir aber bei dem alten Steuersatz immer wieder Wasser eingedrungen und hat sich dann am Tretlager gesammelt. Das Ergebnis war weniger überraschend das rythmische Tauschen des BB und Steuersatzes aller ca. 8 Monate. Und das Fahrrad stand an sich im Heizkeller - ergo trocken. Aber wie gesagt, ist beim 2014er Rahmen jetzt ein "Abfluss" serienmäßig und der Steuersatz wenigstens durch eine kleine Gummilippe einigermaßen gedichtet.


----------



## Don_Buddi (15. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,
nach einiger Zeit möchte ich doch jetzt wieder verstärkt mein '09er Zesty nutzen *freu* Ich hab auch schon sehr interessiert den Verlauf hier durchgelesen ;o)

Hatte einer von euch noch Erfahrungen mit anderen Dämpfern gemacht? Das der Monarch Plus sehr gut sein soll hab ich ja schon mitbekommen... Hat jemand schon mal beispielsweise den Float X oder was von BOS testen können?

Viele Grüße

Buddy


----------



## rzr1911 (18. April 2014)

DHX Air sackt durch wie Sau, hilft dir also nur begrenzt weiter. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don_Buddi (18. April 2014)

Ja, den DHX Air hab ich ne weile im Torque gefahren, war dort auch keine Offenbarung. ;o) würde mich mal interessieren ob der float x sich da besser verhält...
Bin am überlegen ob ich nen BOS testeten soll. Haben ja einige Lorbeeren ergattert. Eventuell den Kirk. Vielleicht aber auch der Vip'r. Der wäre nicht so aufwändig abzustimmen beim kirk mit HSC und LSC bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das für mich am hinterbau zu viel ist...
Buddy


----------



## Don_Buddi (25. April 2014)

Hey Leute,

hoffe das Zesty Thema ist noch nicht tot hier ;o)

Hab ja schon einiges zur Gabelfrage gelesen.
Mein kleines soll auch mal ne anständige Forke bekommen. Durch den 1 1/8 Schaft ist das Angebot mittlerweile ja extrem übersichtlich geworden. Zur Auswahl ständen demnach eine Fox 32 Talas 150 CTD (Float wohl erst wieder MY'15). Für die BOS sprechen wohl die höhere Steifigkeit und die Dämpfungsperformance (Hörensagen).Außerdem ist mehr Feder weg auch mehr gut ;o) Ist aber vielleicht auch einfach bissle oversized für ein Trailbike?? Die Talas wäre leichter und würde für meine Verhältnisse wohl auch "reichen".Außerdem ist Sie mit dem CTD auch Buddy-Deppensicher 

Was ist eure Meinung dazu?
Grüße
Buddy


----------



## vitaminc (25. April 2014)

Also ich habe Fox von meinem Zesty runtergeschmissen und durch Marzocchi Gabel und dem Rock Shox Monarch+ Dämpfer ersetzt.

Mit BOS kenne ich mich nicht aus, nicht ganz günstig, ich denke da würde ich mir lieber gleich ein neues Bike leisten. 
Fox Talas, also ne Absenkung habe ich beim Zesty nie vermisst.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. April 2014)

Im Zesty kannst du auch einen tapered Schaft fahren.
Es gibt Steuersätze die von ZS44 auf 1.5'' Gabelschaft gehen. Dann liegt das Lager aber nicht mehr im Steuerrohr des Rahmens sondern ausserhalb. Baut also noch mal höher. Eine 150 oder 160 mm Pike wäre somit schon zu fahren. Allerdings kommt dann die Stabilität des Zesty Rahmen um das Steuerrohr herum schon an seine Grenzen.  Da merkt man dann schon dass es kein Spicy oder Froggy ist.

Ich bin das Zesty mal für eine Gardasee Woche mit einer 170mm Lyrik gefahren. Geht ganz gut, aber das ist dann schon recht weit über dem eigentlichen Einsatzgebiet des Zestys.
In meinem, kürzlich verkauften Zesty bin ich eine RS Revelation gefahren. Die hat da sehr gut mit dem Bike harmoniert. die war um Welten steifer als das originale Fox Labber- Gestell.
Die gibt es zwar nicht mehr mit der 20 mm Steckachse, aber noch mit 1 1/8'' Schaft und 15 mm Achse.
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Dual-Position-Air-Federgabel-Modell-2014.html


----------



## Don_Buddi (25. April 2014)

Mhh, der Steuersatz ist schon interessant. Aber wenn die Front durch die höher bauende Gabel noch höher kommt wird das denke ich schon eng. War die die Front nicht arg hoch mit der Lyrik drin?
Die Revelation gibts es in der 150mm Variante leider nur mit Schnellspanner. Da wollte ich eigentlich von weg. Die Bos wäre halt mit den 34er Rohren ein wenig steifer als die Fox. Und soll ja erstklassig gehen...
Ich trete das Bike eh nicht so radikal. Von daher müsste eine 150er Gabel eigentlich auch ausreichen.

Buddy


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. April 2014)

Ja das mit der Lyrik war schon grenzwertig. Liess sich aber immer noch gut bergauf treten. Das war auch damals Sinn der Sache. Mangels Kondition musste halt das Bike leichter sein. Und auf den steilen Bergab Passagen kommt einem die Lange Gabel eh besser zustatten.

Sorry dass mit dem QR9 hatte ich übersehen. Die Bos ist sicherlich eine gute Wahl. Ansonsten ruf mal den Andy von anbipa.de (gabelprofi.de) an.  Oder direkt bei Sport Import. Evtl. bauen sie dir ja auch eine Revelation mit 150 mm FW, 1 1/8 und 15mm Achse zusammen.


----------



## vitaminc (25. April 2014)

Wenn Rock Shox, dann die: Revelation RCT3 SA 1 1/8 Zoll Disc 15mm Maxle Lite
Würde ich der DPA in allen Fällen vorziehen.

Hier noch ein Link:
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B008X98Q6K/...N=B008X98Q6K&ascsubtag=bWyD1rYt2rv9CMy8eCfy8w


----------



## Don_Buddi (25. April 2014)

Ahh, ja richtig. Die Vorjahres Variante hatte ja noch Steckachse plus geraden Schaft.
Wie funktioniert eigentlich das RCT3? Sind die 3 Thresholds die Druckstufeneinstellungen?


----------



## vitaminc (25. April 2014)

Siehe hier:
http://www.sram.com/motion-control-dna


----------



## Don_Buddi (25. April 2014)

Ja, danke. Aber ist der Threshold eher ein Lock mit Auslöseschwelle oder eine erhöhte Dämpfung? Das kann ich zumindest nicht rauslesen...

Grüße
Buddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (26. April 2014)

Hallo, bin drauf und dran mir das zesty am 527 zuzulegen.
Würde mir gerne noch ein paar Testberichte oder Vergleichstest durchlesen, könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?
Gruß
Mike


----------



## bonusheft (27. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe es zwar schon beim Spicy-Thread gefragt, aber vielleicht kann mir ja auch hier jemand weiterhelfen. 

Für mein 2014er Bike suche ich eine Steckachse als Ersatz für den Notfall. Auf der Homepage schreibt Lapierre "XQR-12-LA Thru Axle". Aber was heißt das? Ich habe die Vermutung, daß die E-Thru von Shimano passen. Kann das jemand bestätigen? 

Vielen Dank,
Chris


----------



## Der böse Wolf (27. April 2014)

Darf ich eine Gegenfrage stellen? Wofür braucht man eine Ersatzsteckachse für den Notfall?


----------



## bonusheft (28. April 2014)

Naja, bei der aktuellen Achse kommt mir der Mechanismus recht filigran vor. Und demnächst geht es in einen längeren Bikeurlaub. Da will ich nicht plötzlich ohne Achse dastehen...


----------



## schlegus (29. April 2014)

Hallo, habe mir neulich ein 2013er 314 Zesty zugelegt.. Geiles Teil.. Nur bin ich am überlegen, ob ich evtl voreilig war und das Rad ne Nummer zu groß gekauft hab. Bin 1,79m und SL ca. 83 cm, Rahmen ist "L".

Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr so bei welcher Körpergröße?? Habe schon mit kürzerem Vorbau und höherem Lenker gespielt, aber das ist alles nicht das wahre, weil ich doch arg gebeugt auf dem Bike sitze. Leider kenn ich auch keinen, der den Rahmen in M bei sich stehen hat, daher würde ich mich über eure rege Beteiligung freuen


----------



## Thebike69 (29. April 2014)

179cm 84SL M beim Ghost ASX5500, paßt perfekt


----------



## Nyaneve (30. April 2014)

Ich fahre den L-Rahmen mit 185 cm und 91 SL. Da passt er gut. Hoffe, er ist dir nicht zu groß!


----------



## schlegus (30. April 2014)

Ich sitze eher total zwischen den Stühlen.. Laut gefühlten 1000 Rahmenberechnern soll ne 48er Rahmengröße passen, was ja bei Lapierre die "L" ist. Nur mir persönlich ist das ne Nummer zu groß. Andererseits kann auch ne M für mich vielleicht so klein sein, dass die L das kleinere Übel wär...  Ist hier noch ein Lapierrer mit 1,79er Körpergröße???


----------



## juerscha.p (30. April 2014)

Hi,

fahr zwar kein Zesty - fahr ein Spicy..... 
178cm groß - Rahmengröße M - Vorbau 50mm - Lenker 20mm Rise........
PERFEKT!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (6. Mai 2014)

schlegus schrieb:


> Ich sitze eher total zwischen den Stühlen.. Laut gefühlten 1000 Rahmenberechnern soll ne 48er Rahmengröße passen, was ja bei Lapierre die "L" ist. Nur mir persönlich ist das ne Nummer zu groß. Andererseits kann auch ne M für mich vielleicht so klein sein, dass die L das kleinere Übel wär...  Ist hier noch ein Lapierrer mit 1,79er Körpergröße???



Das Entscheidende ist aber weniger die Rahmenhöhe, sondern vielmehr die Oberrohrlänge, bzw. Reach und Stack. Ich bin 1,82m und fahre ein 2014er Spicy in M.


----------



## schlegus (6. Mai 2014)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Mehr oder weniger ist die Oberrohrlänge auch das, was mich stört. Im Downhill und mit Sattel unten passt das ganz gut, aber in der Ebene muss ich die Arme zu sehr strecken. Werde mir ne M suchen und die L verkaufen.. Wenn einer Interesse hat.. 

Mal so interessehalber, was war an euren Zestys das, was ihr zuerst getunt habt?  Durch den Auslaufmodell-Kauf hab ich hoffentlich noch ein bisschen Knete über..


----------



## a3styler (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo...  
Ich bin 1,79m und hab das Zesty 427 in M. 
Das passt perfekt...  !!!  
Bin auch das L gefahren...  das hat mir nicht wirklich gepasst, dann aufs M und alles war gut... ;-) 

Ich hab die SLX/XT Schaltung gegen Sram X0 getauscht...   und die Formula RX auch gegen X0...   
Bin echt zufrieden so wie es jetzt ist...


----------



## merkt_p (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

nach nunmehr sechs Jahren habe ich mein Zesty 314 "entsorgt". Die Schraube am Hinterbau unten rechts ist zum dritten mal gebrochen, mir reicht es.
Bin jetzt auf eine andere Marke umgestiegen. Muss natürlich fairerweise sagen, dass nach sechs Jahren auch mal ein neues Rad fällig sein darf.
Falls jemand Rahmenersatzteile (Größe L) benötigt bitte per PN bei mir melden. Schicke auch gerne Bilder.

Grüße Fritz


----------



## MightyMike (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

kann einer von euch eine verlässliche Aussage tätigen, ob in das aktuelle Zesty AM 527 Gr. M ein Monarch Plus passt?

Danke


----------



## sebou (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir letzte Woche ein Zesty 327 gekauft. Bin von meinem Scott Genius 50 von 2009 umgestiegen und bin vollauf begeistert 
Hätte mir nicht gedacht dass sich in 5 Jahren so viel tun kann. Trotz des höheren Gewicht, unglaublich wie das Ding abgeht, sowohl bergauf wie bergab 

Jetzt würde ich an meinem Zesty gerne eine Reverb Stealth montieren. Ein passendes Loch am Sattelrohr für die Leitung ist ja vorhanden.
Jedoch weiß ich noch nicht wie ich die Leitung am Unterrohr montieren soll. Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass ich in einem Forum gelesen haben, dass es von Lapierre passende Klammern zur Montage von 4 Leitungen am Unterrohr gibt. In den aktuellen Klammern sind 3 Leitungen montiert, jedoch hätte leicht noch eine weitere Platz. Kann das jemand bestätigen, bzw. weiß wo ich die bestellen kann?
Würde gerne die "Kabelbinder-Lösung" vermeiden 

Vielen Dank, lg Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (11. Mai 2014)

sebou schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe mir letzte Woche ein Zesty 327 gekauft. Bin von meinem Scott Genius 50 von 2009 umgestiegen und bin vollauf begeistert
> Hätte mir nicht gedacht dass sich in 5 Jahren so viel tun kann. Trotz des höheren Gewicht, unglaublich wie das Ding abgeht, sowohl bergauf wie bergab
> ...


Hallo,

bei Radstand-Bielefeld (hier im Forum Papa Midnight) kannst du sie bestellen.


----------



## sebou (12. Mai 2014)

Servus.
Super, Danke. Werde ihn mal anschreiben 
LG


----------



## MightyMike (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Kann mir einer sagen, beim Monarch Plus welchen Tune für Zesty/Spicy?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (13. Mai 2014)

Ich zitiere mal @active-bikes :


> Der Monarch ist in der Tat einer der besten Dämpfer, die es fürs Zesty gibt.
> Tune M/M oder L/M geht beides ganz gut.
> Entscheidender ist die Luftkammer. Im Idealfall Low Volume, oder HV verkleinern.
> Der Rebound ist bei Fahrern unter 75kg bei allen Monarchs recht zäh. Muss ganz offen gefahren werden.
> Wir shimmen die Dämpfer übrigens individuell um...... ihr bekommt bei uns auch fertig umgeshimmte, neue Dämpfer.



Sollte auch für den Monarch Plus gelten. Bei seinen Bildern war auch eins von seinem aktuellen Zesty mit Monarch Plus dabei.


----------



## MightyMike (13. Mai 2014)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal @active-bikes :
> 
> 
> Sollte auch für den Monarch Plus gelten. Bei seinen Bildern war auch eins von seinem aktuellen Zesty mit Monarch Plus dabei.


 
Danke Dir! Das hat mir schon sehr geholfen!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. Mai 2014)

Ich hab den Monarch Plus in Tune Compr. L / Rebound M bei 90 bis 95 kg im 2010er Zesty gefahren. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Die HV Luftkammer habe ich mit 3 Ringen verkleinert.
Mit 80 kg hat der Dämpfer auch noch sehr gut gefunzt. Darunter sollte man warscheinlich auch den Rebound auf L shimmen.

Wir haben den Dämpfer gestern in ein LV301 MK10 mit 140 mm eingebaut. Da musste der Rebound komplett offen gedreht werden. Dort könnte der Rebound (bei 75 kg Fahrergewicht) deutlich schneller sein.


----------



## Muchacho78 (13. Mai 2014)

schlegus schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mir neulich ein 2013er 314 Zesty zugelegt.. Geiles Teil.. Nur bin ich am überlegen, ob ich evtl voreilig war und das Rad ne Nummer zu groß gekauft hab. Bin 1,79m und SL ca. 83 cm, Rahmen ist "L".
> 
> Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr so bei welcher Körpergröße?? Habe schon mit kürzerem Vorbau und höherem Lenker gespielt, aber das ist alles nicht das wahre, weil ich doch arg gebeugt auf dem Bike sitze. Leider kenn ich auch keinen, der den Rahmen in M bei sich stehen hat, daher würde ich mich über eure rege Beteiligung freuen




Hallo

Also wenn du lieber eines in Grösse M haben möchtest? Ich werde wahrscheinlich mein Zesty 314 von 2012 verkaufen.

MfG


----------



## Hotschy681 (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

habe mir ein Zesty 514 zugelegt und nun ne Frage zum Thema Kurbel: Gibt es Kurbeln, die zu schmal bauen und dann am Hinterbau schleifen (an der Nicht-Antriebsseite). Habe ne Race Face Turbine 10fach Kurbel, und da trat dieses Problem auf. Allerdings war das Innenlager auch falsch montiert (mit Spacer, ohne wäre richtig gewesen, wobei der Spacer auf der Antriebsseite saß).

Danke vorab!


----------



## Lutsch (2. Juli 2014)

Falls noch jemand ein Schaltauge in rot für das Zesty von 2009 benötigt einfach melden. Das ist alles was von meinem geliebten Zesty noch da ist (Diebstahl vor ein paar Wochen). Aber dafür ist zumindest ein neues Zesty 427 eingezogen, sieht einfach stark aus!


----------



## a3styler (2. Juli 2014)

Hab auch das Zesty 427...  
Hammer Bike...  da wirst viel Spass damit haben...   ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (4. Juli 2014)

Hier mein Zesty. Noch vorm Upgrade


----------



## Der böse Wolf (10. Juli 2014)

Sehr schick Dein Radl, hab viel Spaß damit. Bin mein Spicy Team mittlerweile 1500km gefahren, von Bikepark bis Zillertal Bike Challenge war schon alles dabei. Ist einfach spitze das Rad.


----------



## MightyMike (11. Juli 2014)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Sehr schick Dein Radl, hab viel Spaß damit. Bin mein Spicy Team mittlerweile 1500km gefahren, von Bikepark bis Zillertal Bike Challenge war schon alles dabei. Ist einfach spitze das Rad.



Danke! es kommt noch eine Pike und ein Monarch Plus Debonair rein. Die Pike sollte nächste Woche kommen. Die Fox 32 ist für mich einfach unterdimensioniert.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (11. Juli 2014)

Warum tauscht Du den Fox Dämpfer aus? Ich finde ihn ganz nett im Rad, zumindest nicht so falsch, dass ich ihn austauschen würde. Mit der Pike hast Du ja dann praktisch auch ein Spicy


----------



## MightyMike (11. Juli 2014)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Warum tauscht Du den Fox Dämpfer aus? Ich finde ihn ganz nett im Rad, zumindest nicht so falsch, dass ich ihn austauschen würde. Mit der Pike hast Du ja dann praktisch auch ein Spicy



Hallo Wolf,
ich finde den Dämpfer jetzt auch nicht unbedingt soo schlecht. Allerdings bin ich einer der schwereren Fahrer und habe bei dem Fox ein wenig Performanceeinbuße. Bin den Monarch Plus in dem Capra gefahren und der war selbst min meinem Gewicht schön Fluffig. So teuer ist der Monarch Plus nicht, sodass ich es bereuen müsste. 

Grüße


----------



## Der böse Wolf (11. Juli 2014)

Ah richtig, Dein Gewicht hatte ich nicht aufm Schirm. Ist bei meinen 75kg kein Thema


----------



## Schwobenflyer (12. Juli 2014)

schönes Zesty! Da überleg ich doch mal ob ich meins verkaufen soll oder ichs wieder aus dem Bikemarkt raus nehme 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/417605-lapierre-zesty-314-grosze-l


----------



## MightyMike (12. Juli 2014)

Und seit heute mit der Pike vorne!


----------



## Muchacho78 (13. Juli 2014)

Mit den schwarzen Tauchrohren schaut das gut aus. Den Dämpfer wolltest du auch wechseln? Bin auch schon seit ewigkeiten am überlegen von Fox auf Rock Shox umzusteigen.

Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebou (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte noch einmal eine Frage zum Einbau des Rock Shox Monarch Plus ins Zesty 327.
Und zwar blicke ich bei den Bezeichnungen des Dämpfers nicht ganz durch 
Einbaugröße 200mm x 57mm müsste ja passen.

Was jedoch bedeutet "Debon Air", "High Volume", "Tune Mid", etc.?

Welchen habt habt ihr verbaut, welchen könnte ihr empfehlen?

Muss ich noch bestimmte Buchsen zum Einbau des Dämpfers kaufen?

Wäre toll wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet 

Vielen Dank, LG Sebastian


----------



## MightyMike (13. Juli 2014)

Laut Linkage sollte es Tune M/M sein für das Zesty/Spicy. Es gibt irgendwo Bilder mit eingebautem Monarch Plus im Zesty. Ein Fahrbericht wär super, sonst muss ich das selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## sebou (15. Juli 2014)

Danke  ja das Bild ist im Spicy Thread
Ein Fahrbericht wäre echt super


----------



## MightyMike (16. Juli 2014)

sebou schrieb:


> Danke  ja das Bild ist im Spicy Thread
> Ein Fahrbericht wäre echt super


Könnte dauern, da Lieferezeit 20 Tage und mehr angegeben ist. Bin ich wirklich sehr gespannt, denn Active-Bikes schreiben, dass für den Rahmen eine Low Volume Kammer optimal ist. Ich habe schon im Spicy-Thread danach gefragt, wieso, warum, weswegen.


----------



## sebou (17. Juli 2014)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Könnte dauern, da Lieferezeit 20 Tage und mehr angegeben ist. Bin ich wirklich sehr gespannt, denn Active-Bikes schreiben, dass für den Rahmen eine Low Volume Kammer optimal ist. Ich habe schon im Spicy-Thread danach gefragt, wieso, warum, weswegen.



Bin schon mal auf deine Berichte gespannt


----------



## active-bikes (17. Juli 2014)

sebou schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hätte noch einmal eine Frage zum Einbau des Rock Shox Monarch Plus ins Zesty 327.
> Und zwar blicke ich bei den Bezeichnungen des Dämpfers nicht ganz durch
> ...



Es gibt mitlerweile keine Tuneauswahl mehr. Die haben alle M/M. Das passt eingentlich ganz gut. Bei sehr leichten Fahrern wird der Mid Tune etwas straff sein. Die Luftkammer beim Debon ist etwas zu groß, sollte man auf jeden Fall verkleinern.
Buchsen brauchst du jeweils 19x8. 
Auch wenn der Hinterbau mit dem Fox ganz gut funzt, ist der M+ b.z.w Debon Air schon eine deutliche Verbesserung.
Arbeitet sensibler und hat trotzdem mehr Reserve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (18. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## MightyMike (22. Juli 2014)

Guten Tag Weibers und Jungens,

langsam wird es mit den Debonairs, wie im Canyon-Wartezimmer. Die Lieferung wurde voraussichtlich auf den 22.8. verlegt. Naja, ist nicht so schlimm. Mein Bike ist grade sowieso bei Papa Midnight im Laden. Das Zesty hat das typische Lapierre-Knarzen angefangen, so musste es zum nachziehen. Das nervt schon ziemlich, wenn sich das Bike wie eine Mittelalter-Scharniere anhört. Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit der Race Face NEXT SL Kurbel im Zesty/Spicy ? Ich fahre hinten den Hope T-Rex 40T-Ritzel und spiele mit den Gedanken vorne auf NEXT SL mit einem 28T Direct Mount umzubauen.


----------



## r3maIns (22. Juli 2014)

Wo genau knarzt es denn? Kannst du es orten? Wann tritt es auf?

Ich hab zwar ein 2013er 914, aber vielleicht ein gleiches Problem. Es hört sich recht metallisch an und scheint aus dem Bereich der Hinterachse, vielleicht auch Bereich der Kurbel zu kommen. Es tritt auf wenn ich Drehmoment auf die Kurbel aufbringe, also 1. bis ca. 8. Gang. Beim Einfedern und Rollen ist nichts zu hören.
Habe bereits die Steckachse fester gezogen, die Kassette richtig angeknallt (50Nm) und die große Schraube oberhalb des Innenlagers festgezogen (30Nm). Mehr hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht unternommen, durch die Maßnahmen ist es nicht besser geworden...

Hatte bei meinem ehemaligen 714 mal einen defekten Horst-Link, das war aber eher ein Knacken und kein Knarzen. Trat hauptsächlich auf im Wiegetritt.


----------



## MightyMike (22. Juli 2014)

r3maIns schrieb:


> Wo genau knarzt es denn? Kannst du es orten? Wann tritt es auf?
> 
> Ich hab zwar ein 2013er 914, aber vielleicht ein gleiches Problem. Es hört sich recht metallisch an und scheint aus dem Bereich der Hinterachse, vielleicht auch Bereich der Kurbel zu kommen. Es tritt auf wenn ich Drehmoment auf die Kurbel aufbringe, also 1. bis ca. 8. Gang. Beim Einfedern und Rollen ist nichts zu hören.
> Habe bereits die Steckachse fester gezogen, die Kassette richtig angeknallt (50Nm) und die große Schraube oberhalb des Innenlagers festgezogen (30Nm). Mehr hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht unternommen, durch die Maßnahmen ist es nicht besser geworden...
> ...




Hallo r3mains 
Das Knacken kommt aus dem Bereich des Hauptlagers. Kommt auch beim Druck auf die Kurbel aber auch beim wippen/einfedern. Das scheint bei LP immernoch nicht beseitigt zu sein. Dieser Problem zieht sich über mehrere Modelljahre.


----------



## vitaminc (23. Juli 2014)

Bei den alten Lapierres war es oftmals die Schraube am Tretlager, siehe rote Schraube an meinem alten Geschoss:





Und der Monarch Plus mit Non-Fox Gabel machen aus dem Zesty ein weitaus potenteres Rad. In meinem Fall ein Monarch Plus Standard Volume M/M und ne Marzocchi Gabel:


----------



## MightyMike (23. Juli 2014)

Genau aus dem Bereich kommt es auch.. Hatte es bei meinem 2011er Spicy auch


----------



## MightyMike (28. Juli 2014)

*Heute wieder was gelernt! *Ich habe meinem Zesty AM 527 neue Bremsen spendiert -aktuelle Hope Tech 3 E4. Da ruft mich mein Schrauber an und meint, dass in den Zesty Hinterbau der Hope E4-Sattel in Verindung mit 180er Scheibe nicht reinpasst. Optionen: E4 + 160mm Scheibe oder ein Hope X2 Sattel und 180er Scheibe.. Habe die Variante mit X2 und 180er Scheibe gewählt. Hoffe ich werde es nicht bereuen.


----------



## MightyMike (28. Juli 2014)

Update: Zesty zu Zesty-Geil


----------



## isartrails (28. Juli 2014)

Naja, dir muss es gefallen.
Farblich finde ich das völlig daneben.


----------



## MightyMike (28. Juli 2014)

Auf den zweiten Blick gefällt mir das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2014)

> Farblich finde ich das völlig daneben.


Kann man so sagen 

Da steckt inzwischen wohl auch schon ordentliche Kohle drin, bei dem was schon alles geändert wurde


----------



## MightyMike (29. Juli 2014)

Ja das stimmt, deshalb auch kein großer Urlaub in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Deleted 248730 (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, heute bei der rad Pflege ist mir diese delle aufgefallen. Jetzt stell ich mir die Frage ist die schon immer da gewesen also "normal" oder hab ich mir die irgendwann rein gefahren ??? Danke schon mal für die antworten. Gruß Chris


----------



## MightyMike (29. Juli 2014)

copado82 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, heute bei der rad Pflege ist mir diese delle aufgefallen. Jetzt stell ich mir die Frage ist die schon immer da gewesen also "normal" oder hab ich mir die irgendwann rein gefahren ??? Danke schon mal für die antworten. Gruß Chris


Wenn du das Sitzrohr meinst, die war schon immer da!


----------



## Deleted 248730 (29. Juli 2014)

gut... hab mir das schon gedacht war mir aber nicht ganz sicher.
Danke


----------



## xplo (5. August 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal.. Standard Zesty 427, denke aber über das ein oder andere Upgrade nach. Erworben vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr beim Händler meines Vertrauens. 



Neue Bremsen sind angedacht, Schaltwerk + Umwerfer, Schalt- und Bremshebel ebenfalls. Was würdet ihr spontan empfehlen?


----------



## tozzi (10. August 2014)

Lapierre Zesty 214 Modell 2010 gestohlen:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1679869?in=user

Hallo,

meinem Neffen wurde auf der Zeller Kerb in 64625 Bensheim an der Bergstraße sein mit Taschengeld zusammengespartes Zesty 214 gestohlen.
Tatzeit in der Nacht des 7.8. auf den 8.8.14.
Bike befindet sich fast im Originalzustand wie auf dem Beispielbild.
Wesentliche Änderungen:
- Reifen Maxxis
- Sattel in schwarz Selle San Marco
- Bärentatzenpedale Shimano Deore DX ca 20 Jahre alt in schwarz

Wäre nett, wenn Ihr ein wenig darauf achten könntet.

Grüße


----------



## DerMetzka (12. August 2014)

Hi,
bei meinem Zesty 314 aus 2010 fängt's  im Hinterbau an zu Knarzen / Knacken. Besonders auffällig ist's wenn ich mal richtig reintret in den Hobel, vor allem wenn ich das Rad dann auch noch leicht schräg halte.
Kennt das jemand?
Jemand nen Tipp was ich als erstes kontrollieren sollte?
Oder meint ihr den kompletten Hinterbau einmal zerlegen und alle Lagerstellen checken?


----------



## MightyMike (12. August 2014)

DerMetzka schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei meinem Zesty 314 aus 2010 fängt's  im Hinterbau an zu Knarzen / Knacken. Besonders auffällig ist's wenn ich mal richtig reintret in den Hobel, vor allem wenn ich das Rad dann auch noch leicht schräg halte.
> Kennt das jemand?
> Jemand nen Tipp was ich als erstes kontrollieren sollte?
> Oder meint ihr den kompletten Hinterbau einmal zerlegen und alle Lagerstellen checken?



Hallo, das ist typisch bei Zesty/Spicy. Meistens kommt das aus dem Hauptlager oberhalb vom Tretlager. Hatte ich auch schon mal auch beim Spicy und auch beim Zesty. DU musst es auseinader bauen, sauber machen und wieder zusammenbauen und mit passenden Drehmomenten nachziehen. Oder du lässt es deinen Händler machen. Bei mir ist das knackan/knarzen danach immer weg gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (16. August 2014)

Kann mir mal einer erklären, warum auf meinem Zesty 2009er was von I.S. Headtube steht, war das die alte Bezeichnung für ZS?


----------



## slang (17. August 2014)

Integrated System???
Nur so als Idee, wissen tu ichs nicht ;-)


----------



## vitaminc (17. August 2014)

*IS *ist normalerweise Integrated, d.h. die Lager sind direkt im Rahmen verbaut. Aber beim Zesty ist das Lager eigentlich in einer Lagerschale verpresst, daher raff ich nicht warum die Franzosen da I.S. Head Tube schreiben..
@active-bikes - Pascal, weißt Du vielleicht Rat?


----------



## active-bikes (21. August 2014)

Warum da IS steht kann ich auch nicht sagen ohne zu recherchieren. Aber da passt auf jeden Fall ein ganz normaler ZS 44 rein.
Also einer mit eigepressten Lagerschalen.


----------



## vitaminc (21. August 2014)

Das ist mir bewusst, das nur ein ZS44 reinpasst, aber vielleicht hatten die Franzosen damals ne andere Interpretation/Definition.
Mein Cane Creek 40er hat übrigens nur 1 Jahr gehalten, beide Lager laufen rau. Hab mir jetzt nen Funworks S-Light mit grad mal 60gr reingepresst.. gefällt auf Anhieb!


----------



## Maas89 (26. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir demnächst das neue Zesty gönnen und schwanke zwischen dem 327 und dem 427 (ohne Ei-Shock) wobei mich der schwarze Rahmen des 327 mehr anspricht. Was würdet ihr sagen? Sollte man unbedingt die 500€ mehr ausgeben für das 427 oder ist der Unterschied in der Ausstattung nicht so gravierend?

Es geht um die kommenden Modelle  Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig weiter helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (26. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen...habe mir das Zesty TR 429 gegönnt mit ein paar kleinen Umbauten... Da mein Händler für 2015 wohl kein Lapierre haben wird, wollte ich mal fragen wo ich ein Schaltauge und die drei Kabelkrallen am Unterrohr für vier Kabel her bekomme? Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## MightyMike (26. August 2014)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...habe mir das Zesty TR 429 gegönnt mit ein paar kleinen Umbauten... Da mein Händler für 2015 wohl kein Lapierre haben wird, wollte ich mal fragen wo ich ein Schaltauge und die drei Kabelkrallen am Unterrohr für vier Kabel her bekomme? Danke schonmal im Voraus


Radstand Bielefeld hat immer was da! Ist offizieller Lapierre Händler


----------



## Beckinio (26. August 2014)

Danke mightymike....hat hier mein Händler eigentlich eine Scheibe vergessen, oder ist das so....


----------



## MightyMike (26. August 2014)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Danke mightymike....hat hier mein Händler eigentlich eine Scheibe vergessen, oder ist das so....



schwer zu sagen, könnte ich auf Anhieb keine Aussage zu machen da ich nicht weiss, wie es bei mir aussieht


----------



## MightyMike (28. August 2014)

Wer das schon immer wissen wollte-Monarch Plus DebonAir passt in Zestys/Spicy ohne Probleme! Rahmengrösse ist M. Fährt sich sahnig


----------



## Maas89 (28. August 2014)

Wenn ihr mir bei meiner Frage oben weiterhelfen könntet wäre das wirklich klasse  Ist leider ein bisschen unter gegangen jetzt 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lapierre-zesty.425141/page-113#post-12258235

Danke euch


----------



## MightyMike (28. August 2014)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mir bei meiner Frage oben weiterhelfen könntet wäre das wirklich klasse  Ist leider ein bisschen unter gegangen jetzt
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lapierre-zesty.425141/page-113#post-12258235
> 
> Danke euch



. Nimm das günstigere und bau dir das mit der Zeit nach deinen Vorstellungen auf.


----------



## Maas89 (28. August 2014)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort  Leider bist du ein Beitrag verrutscht  Aber ich denke du kannst mir ganz sicher weiterhelfen


----------



## MightyMike (28. August 2014)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Danke für deine schnelle Antwort  Leider bist du ein Beitrag verrutscht  Aber ich denke du kannst mir ganz sicher weiterhelfen


Habs korrigiert


----------



## MightyMike (28. August 2014)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Danke mightymike....hat hier mein Händler eigentlich eine Scheibe vergessen, oder ist das so....





Beckinio schrieb:


> Danke mightymike....hat hier mein Händler eigentlich eine Scheibe vergessen, oder ist das so....



Dürfte bei Dir passen, bei mir sind da nur Switcheinsätze mit Gewinde für verschiedene Dämpferstellungen (26" oder 650B) Sonst keine andere Unterlegscheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (30. August 2014)

Wo bekomme ich die Geometriedaten von meinem Zesty 314 her?
gekauft 05/2010 (ich denk es ist ein 2009er Modell)
Größe L
Besonders der Reach / Stack würde mich interessieren.

Nachmessen kann ich nicht hab's verkauft 

Danke


----------



## SimpleLexx (8. September 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich muss auch noch 'mal 'ne Frage zum Thema Steuersatz stellen:

Hat 'mal jemand einen Link zu einem passenden Steuersatz für's Zesty von 2010 (1/1/8 Steuerrohr)??
Ich weiß, ZS 44 soll die Bezeichnung sein....! Aber da gibt's auch zwei Modelle 28,6 und 30 mm wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.
Ich will ne Lyrik verbauen und nicht schon wieder falsch bestellen....


----------



## r3maIns (8. September 2014)

Bei meinem 914 kommt das Knarzen schon wieder. Anfang August hatte ich die Schraube oberhalb des Innenlagers gereinigt, gefettet und mit 30Nm angeknallt. Mitte August hat das Bike dann aber 10 Tage Fahrt bei Regen gesehen...trotzdem nervig, dass es schon wieder da ist. Naja vielleicht versuch ichs diesmal mit Montagepaste statt Fett.

Jedenfalls ist mir damals aufgefallen, dass die Aluhülse im Horst Link zum Kunststoffgleitlager Luft hat. Auf der einen Seite mehr, auf der anderen etwas weniger. Bestimmt 5 Zehntel zu jeder Seite. Wie ist das bei euch, das kam mir ziemlich viel vor. Nach der Reinigung hatte ich auch Knacken aus dem Bereich. Jetzt ist inzwischen vermutlich Dreck drin und das Knacken weg  oder das Knarzen kommt von dort anstatt von oben Genanntem.


----------



## vitaminc (18. September 2014)

Ich hab mich langsam dran gewöhnt das der Bock ständig irgendwo knarzt.
Derzeit knackt es bei mir vorne, bei Sprüngen und Vorderrad-Bremsmanöver auf Asphalt. Am Berg merke ich das nicht so..
Ist jedesmal ne Odysee die Ursache zu finden.
Und der E-Type Umwerfer fliegt jetzt auch raus, schaltet bei weitem nicht so geschmeidig wie an meinem anderen Bike mit High-Direct-Mount.. also wird jetzt auf 1x10 mit Mirfe 42T umgestellt, bin mal gespannt ob das klappt..


----------



## schulzf72 (4. November 2014)

Hallo Zusammen!
Hatte neuen Thread eröffnet, leider aber keine Antworten erhalten, deshalb versuch ich's nochmal hier.
Fahre ein Zesty 714 aus 2009 mit Carbon Hinterbau. Bin eine Weile Schwalbe 2,4er Hinterreifen gefahren (Fat-Albert) und musste nun leider feststellen, dass die Sattelstrebe links eine Scheuervertiefung hat...:-(
Heisst also, muss neu...
Habe mich hier bei mir in Heidelberg an einen Händler gewandt, der sagt mir er habe bei Lapierre nachgefragt und das Ersatzteil (NUR die Sattelstrebe, NICHT die Kettenstrebe) koste 500 Euro, abzüglich 30% wenn man eine Rechnung über den Erwerb des Rades vorlegen kann (was ich kann). Ein Lagersatz mit allen Lagern für den Hinterbau koste weitere 100 Euro. 
Sind die Zahlen normal? Geht das günstiger?

So sieht übrigens die Stelle aus, kommt auf dem Foto nicht so raus, ist leider als Vertiefung tastbar...
Den Anhang 331758 betrachten

so habe ich mir zunächst mal geholfen...hält bisher...nicht lachen!

Den Anhang 331759 betrachten

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? ist doch eigentlich sehr schade, dass man keine 2,4er auf einem All-Mountain fahren kann, oder?

Gruss an Alle!
Frank


----------



## schulzf72 (4. November 2014)

Hier nochmal die Bilder dazu:


----------



## r3maIns (8. November 2014)

Wie tief ist das? Ist auf den Bildern schlecht zu erkennen.


----------



## schulzf72 (8. November 2014)

Schwer zu sagen, nicht allzu tief, aber tastbar...1-2 mm? Hat auf jeden Fall eine Transalp lang gehalten  bin allerdings auch nicht wirklich der ruppige Fahrer...aber dafür schwer ;-)


----------



## r3maIns (8. November 2014)

jo, bin jetzt kein Experte für das Material, aber musst halt abschätzen obs nicht einfach weiterhin hält, wenn du nichts daran machst...so ne neue Schwinge lohnt sich wahrscheinlich kaum. Vielleicht findest auch irgendwann mal im Bikemarkt nen Rahmen, an den dann die Teile umbauen kannst. In mein 2013er passt übrigens ein 2,4er Mountainking ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schulzf72 (8. November 2014)

...alle Händler sagen natürlich sofort wechseln...am Ende steht, wenn's bricht, bricht's...mal abgesehen davon, dass man sich dann aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auf die Schnauze legt, eine Tour wäre dann beendet. Auf der anderen Seite hast Du natürlich recht, es hat die letzten 3 Monate gehalten, warum soll's nicht auch weiter halten. Nur, dass eben auch ein 2,35er Schwalbe den dilettantischen Patch den man auf dem Foto sieht inzwischen weggescheuert hat...Vielleicht sollte ich wirklich mal einen Mountainking versuchen, die sind halt ein ganzes Stück schmaler. Aber ebenso tut's dann wahrscheinlich auch ein 2,25er von Schwalbe. Schade, war eigentlich sehr gerne auf einem 2,4er Fahrwerk unterwegs. Ich weiss, vorne ist wichtiger als hinten und da bleibt ja auch der 2,35er, aber schade ist es trotzdem.
Knacken tut es übrigens auch ganz ordentlich (wie schon so oft beschrieben), so dass ich eh die Lager wechseln wollte...bleiben die ca. 350 Euro...aber es ist halt wirklich ein gutes Rad! ...und für's Liteville muss ich noch ne Weile sparen... ;-)
Ich habe auch schon überlegt irgendwas hartes, vielleicht aus Metall auf die Stelle zu kleben...? Falls Dir nen L Hinterbau über den Weg läuft, sag Bescheid!!


----------



## r3maIns (9. November 2014)

Also die Kugellager an sich bekommt man auch günstiger - einfach ausbauen und nach der aufgedruckten Bezeichnung was von SKF oder NSK oder was andres namhaftes kaufen. Gleitlager gibt's bei Igus passende.


----------



## schulzf72 (9. November 2014)

Danke für den Tip, werde gleich mal losgoogeln. Wahrscheinlich bestelle ich dann doch die neuen Sattelstreben für 350 Euro... mal schauen...


----------



## MightyMike (16. November 2014)

Hat jemand ausser mich noch den Monarch+ Debonair in seinem Zesty in M-Größe? Angeblich sollte jemand in anderem Forum Probleme damit haben, dass der Ausgleichsbehälter den Rahmen beim einfedern berührt.


----------



## Maas89 (22. November 2014)

War heute bei meinem Bike Dealer nachdem er mich angerufen hatte dass das neue Zesty 427 da ist weil ich mir die Farbe anschauen wollte  Leider ist es Größe M  Er hat dann gleich geschaut wann Größe L kommt und wir mussten dann feststellen das er tatsächlich nur eins in Größe L bekommt Anfang Februar weil die quasi jetzt schon ausverkauft sind. Hab es mir gleich reservieren lassen


----------



## MightyMike (22. November 2014)

Sieht gut aus .... Meins knackt wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a3styler (25. November 2014)

sieht sehr gut aus....   !!! 

habs mir auf der Eurobike live angeschaut...  

find aber das Vorgängermodell optisch besser...


----------



## Nussketier (25. November 2014)

Hallo, mal rein interessehalber: Hat sich an den zesty/spicy rahmen von 2015 gegenüber 2015 was geändert? Ich meine mal irgendwas wegen Hinterbau gelesen zu haben, aber ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher...
Danke
Oliver


----------



## Der böse Wolf (25. November 2014)

Der Hinterbau der Top Modelle ist 2015 nicht mehr aus Carbon, sondern aus Alu. Sonst hat sich meines Wissens nichts geändert. Ach doch die Designs sind schlechter geworden


----------



## Maui_Jim (26. November 2014)

In der Bikebravo stand was von überarbeitet im Bezug auf die Breite. Trotzdem zählt er nicht zu den schlanksten, steht da. War ein Test bei dem das Spicy mit Super abschloss...


----------



## Der böse Wolf (26. November 2014)

Schmaler als 2014 geht auch kaum, weil die Bremse ja innen ist. Ist übrigens ne Katastrophe beim Belagwechsel. Da muß man die gesamte Bremszange abschrauben, weil man sonst den Sicherungsstift nicht herausbekommt!


----------



## MightyMike (26. November 2014)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Schmaler als 2014 geht auch kaum, weil die Bremse ja innen ist. Ist übrigens ne Katastrophe beim Belagwechsel. Da muß man die gesamte Bremszange abschrauben, weil man sonst den Sicherungsstift nicht herausbekommt!


...und manche Bremssättel passen nicht in den Hinterbau. Ich wollte eine Hope e4 vorne+hinten fahren und der Bremssattel von der e4 lies sich nicht in den Hinterbau einbauen. So fahre ich vorne e4 hinten x2 aber es funktioniert super.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. November 2014)

Die Hinterbaubreite ist seit April 2014 bei allen Modellen auf 17cm (vormals 19cm) reduziert worden. 2015er kommen automatisch alle mit der schmaleren Version. Hintergrund der "versteckten" Bremsanlage ist, dass sie bei einem Sturz nicht beschädigt oder verstellt wird. Wie auch schon bei den Carbonflaps für die Schaltwerke ist das wirklich in einigen Fällen eine große Hilfe gewesen.
Ich fand die Designs für 2014 auch besser, aber außer mir stehen bisher eher alle Kunden und Mitarbeiter auf die neuen Farben. Farben überlasse ich jedem einzelnen für sich. Solange die nix in rosa machen is mir das egal.


----------



## MightyMike (26. November 2014)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die Hinterbaubreite ist seit April 2014 bei allen Modellen auf 17cm (vormals 19cm) reduziert worden. 2015er kommen automatisch alle mit der schmaleren Version. Hintergrund der "versteckten" Bremsanlage ist, dass sie bei einem Sturz nicht beschädigt oder verstellt wird. Wie auch schon bei den Carbonflaps für die Schaltwerke ist das wirklich in einigen Fällen eine große Hilfe gewesen.
> Ich fand die Designs für 2014 auch besser, aber außer mir stehen bisher eher alle Kunden und Mitarbeiter auf die neuen Farben. Farben überlasse ich jedem einzelnen für sich. Solange die nix in rosa machen is mir das egal.



Höre ich "rosa" ich brauche das!


----------



## Maas89 (26. November 2014)

Hier habe ich noch zwei Bilder wo mein Händler die Mavic Crossmax verbaut hat 

Leider kostet ein Laufrad 375€ 

Mal schauen ob ich mich dazu auch noch überwinden kann Finde es schon richtig geil muss ich sagen. Erst dachte ich das wäre dann zuviel des Guten aber jetzt wo sie drin sind muss ich leider sagen das ich die schon gern hätte  Wobei dann auch wieder mehr Gewicht an Board ist.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. November 2014)

Sehr schön gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (26. November 2014)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hintergrund der "versteckten" Bremsanlage ist, dass sie bei einem Sturz nicht beschädigt oder verstellt wird. Wie auch schon bei den Carbonflaps für die Schaltwerke ist das wirklich in einigen Fällen eine große Hilfe gewesen.



Jetzt mal alle den Finger heben, die sich schonmal den Hinterradbremssattel bei einem Sturz beschädigt oder verstellt haben. Und dann bitte alle mal melden, die schonmal die Bremsbeläge getauscht haben. Und selbst wenn, sowas mal passiert, dann würde ich bei einem Sturz lieber meine Bremse als meinen Hinterbau kaputt machen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. November 2014)

Da scheint es so einige zu geben, denn in unserer Werkstatt kommt das durchaus öfter vor. In den meisten Fällen ist es nicht wirklich problematisch und mit einer einfachen Justage getan. Aber das können eben nicht alle.
Außerdem geht es hier ja um die eine stressfreie Fahrt. 80% der Fahrer können oder wollen im Wald nicht schrauben.


----------



## Nussketier (26. November 2014)

Danke für die Antworten wegen des Hinterbaus 2015.
@Maas89: Kaufen! Sieht erstens geil aus und zweitens ärgerst du dich, wenn du sie nicht hast, weil du jetzt ja weisst, wie es ist mit den crossmaxx sein könnte.


----------



## Maas89 (26. November 2014)

Ja ich weiß, die Versuchung ist auch riesig muss ich zugeben  Muss ich mir noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Hab ja noch Zeit bis Anfang Februar. Da kommt leider erst Größe L und dann auch nur das eine was ich mir hab reservieren lassen


----------



## MightyMike (26. November 2014)

Kauf sie! Kann ich empfehlen!


----------



## a3styler (5. Dezember 2014)

puhh.....  mit den Mavic's gefällt mir das ...   

Eine Frage... :
Ich möcht nächstes Jahr neue Reifen kaufen. Hab jetzt die Nobby Nic drauf ... in 27,5 x 2,25.
und will jetzt aber bissl breitere verbauen... 
Was hat denn maximal Platz... ?!?
Laut meinen Messungen hab ich vorn noch jeweils 1,5cm und hinten 1 cm... 

Was würde gehn...  2,4... oder vielleicht noch bissl breiter... ?!?
Was haben denn die Mavic's für eine Breite... ?


----------



## MightyMike (5. Dezember 2014)

Ein 2,4 Conti Trail King passt, habe ich für den Winter hinten drauf


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Dezember 2014)

Mach´s nicht zu breit, sonst schleifst du dir in Kurven die Streben kaputt.


----------



## a3styler (9. Dezember 2014)

Danke schonmal...  

Dann ist ein 2,4er perfekt fürs Zesty...  
Wie breit sind denn die Mavic Reifen... ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaka biker (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,
wollte mal Fragen, welche Rahmengröße ihr denn bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge fahrt?
Ich möchte mit dem Zesty eher ausgedehnte Touren bei mir im Pfälzer Wald fahren (ca 40-90 km und bis 2000 hm ) 
Ich bin 1,78 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86cm.
Konnte die letzten Tage ein Spicy in Gr. L auf der Straße fahren und fande die Sitzposition sehr angenehm. Auf dem M habe ich mich nicht so wohl gefühlt. Vielleicht kag es aber an den Bronson, dass ich Direkt davor in der Größe L gestetet habe. 
Danke und Gruß
Werner


----------



## Der böse Wolf (28. Dezember 2014)

Wenn Du Dich wohlfühlst ist doch alles in Ordnung. Ich bin 1,82m und hab mir das Spicy in M geholt. Fahre mit dem Rad auch alles bis hin zur 100km Tour. Ich fand das L für mich etwas stelzig. Aber ich hätte auch problemlos beide Größen nehmen können.


----------



## a3styler (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin 1,79m ....   und bin das Zesty damals in L und M gefahren... 

Mir hat das M besser gepasst...   

Es ist zwar schwer, aber man muss sich einen Händler suchen der beide Größen hat... 
Ich hab einen in München gefunden...


----------



## chaka biker (1. Januar 2015)

Ok, danke für die Infos. Dann werde ich mal schauen ob ich einen Händler finde der beide Größen im Laden hat. Ich denke mal, dass ich bei Hibike in Kronberg bestimmt glück haben werde. Schaue aber erst mal in der nähe.


----------



## berti-lap (2. Januar 2015)

Bin 180 cm, die Größe M passt bei mir perfekt. Aber das sollte man schon einmal testen und dann selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Maas89 (5. Januar 2015)

So, hab es getan. Das Zesty 427 in L mit den Crossmax  Bin heute morgen das 327 in Größe L gefahren und habe mich direkt wohl gefühlt auf den paar Metern was man beim Händler fahren kann und dann direkt aus der Reservierung des 427 eine Bestellung gemacht  Bin mal gespannt ob es bei Anfang Februar bleibt 

Ich bin mit ihm auf 3300€ gelandet mit den Crossmax, ich denke das ist ein guter Preis  Tacho und solche Späße gibt es natürlich dazu 

Und selten wird es auch bleiben da er mit dem in Größe M zusammen nur insgesamt 2 bekommt dieses Jahr und hier im Umkreis sonst keiner Lapierre verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berti-lap (5. Januar 2015)

Sehr gute Wahl. Gratulation!


----------



## Maas89 (5. Januar 2015)

Danke  Kanns auch kaum noch erwarten 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maas89 (7. Januar 2015)

Da ich für meinen Neuzugang noch Pedale brauche wollte ich mich mal bei euch erkundigen was ihr so fährt und was ihr empfehlen würdet, auch bezogen auf die Farbe  Die DMR Vault sollen ja nicht schlecht sein, da würde mir das polierte/silberne Pedal gut gefallen. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir an paar Vorschlagen könnt, der Pedaldschungel ist ja riesig


----------



## berti-lap (7. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre auf meinem AM 327 die Shimano Saint PD-MX80. Bin Top zufrieden. -)


----------



## scotty23 (8. Januar 2015)

chaka biker schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wollte mal Fragen, welche Rahmengröße ihr denn bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge fahrt?
> Ich möchte mit dem Zesty eher ausgedehnte Touren bei mir im Pfälzer Wald fahren (ca 40-90 km und bis 2000 hm )
> Ich bin 1,78 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86cm.
> ...



Hi Chaka,

darf ich fragen wo Du im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs bist?
Bin unter der Woche in KL unterwegs, am WE immer wieder gerne in Lambrecht etc..

Gruß


----------



## chaka biker (8. Januar 2015)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Hi Chaka,
> 
> darf ich fragen wo Du im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs bist?
> Bin unter der Woche in KL unterwegs, am WE immer wieder gerne in Lambrecht etc..
> ...



Hallo,
klar darfst du Fragen. Ich Wohne in Weidenthal und wenn ich fahre, dann meistens von daheim aus. Brauche ja nur über die Straße und dann geht gleich ein Weg hoch in den Wald.
Da ich momentan ja immer noch auf der suche nach dem richtigen 27,5er MTB bin, habe ich leider keines zu Verfügung. 
Ich hoffe doch, dass ich bald das richtige für mich gefunden habe. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Maas89 (8. Januar 2015)

Ein Zesty kommt nicht in Frage? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## scotty23 (8. Januar 2015)

chaka biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> klar darfst du Fragen. Ich Wohne in Weidenthal und wenn ich fahre, dann meistens von daheim aus. Brauche ja nur über die Straße und dann geht gleich ein Weg hoch in den Wald.
> Da ich momentan ja immer noch auf der suche nach dem richtigen 27,5er MTB bin, habe ich leider keines zu Verfügung.
> Ich hoffe doch, dass ich bald das richtige für mich gefunden habe.
> ...


Hi,

achso Du hast noch gar keins... für Lapierre gibt es ja in Hochspeyer ein Händerl bzw. in Einöd was dann aber weiter weg ist.

Gruß


----------



## chaka biker (8. Januar 2015)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> achso Du hast noch gar keins... für Lapierre gibt es ja in Hochspeyer ein Händerl bzw. in Einöd was dann aber weiter weg ist.
> 
> Gruß


Der in Hochspeyer ist doch gar nicht mehr oder ? So viel ich weiß, hat er seinen Laden geschlossen und macht nur noch das Giant Testcenter. 
Bei Activ Bike in Homburg Einöd war ich schon, habe dort das Bronson und ein Spicy kurz testen können. Das Bronson, war jetzt nicht unbeding mein ding, hatte mir mehr davon versprochen. Das Spyci war ganz gut und er hat mir dann ein Angebot für ein 2014er Zesty mit einigen umbauten gemacht. Da komme ich aber mit dem 2015er Modell günstiger davon. 
Ich Arbeite ja in Frankenthal, da gibt es den Fahrrad Gruber, der hat so viel ich weiß auch Lappiere und da kann ich evtl. nächste Woche mal reinschauen und vielleicht beide Größen kurz um den Block fahren. Mehr geht da bei dem leider auch nicht. 
Werde morgen beim Stadler ein GT Sensor Carbon und am Samstag fahre ich mal nach Freiburg um das Mondraker Foxy Carbon Probe zu Fahren.
Iregndjemand hier und auch ein Händler bei dem ich vor kurzem war, hat gemeint, dass die Lappiere etwas anfällig am Hinterbau seien und ich da lieber die Finger von weg lassen sollte. Das ganze hat mich dann schon etwas verunsichert. 
Wie lange hast du deines denn schon, und hast du schon mal was dran gehabt?

Gruß


----------



## bonusheft (8. Januar 2015)

Die alten Hinterbauten waren in der Tat anfällig, da gab es häufiger Probleme mit Rissen. Aber ab Modelljahr 2014 sind die Rahmen komplett überarbeitet worden und der Hinterbau macht einen deutlich robusteren Eindruck. Fahre selbst seit März ein 2014er Spicy, der Rahmen ist ja identisch mit dem Zesty. Aber um eine fundierte Aussage zur Haltbarkeit machen zu können, gibt es diese Rahmen noch nicht lange genug. 

Würde mir da keine Sorgen machen. Außerdem hast Du bei Lapierre 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (9. Januar 2015)

Mein Alu-Hinterbau aus 2009 hebt noch immer..
Gibt massenhaft Alternativen zum Lapierre Zesty/Spicy, z.B. das Conway WME, Alutech Teibun, Last Herb, Banshee Spitfire/Rune, ..
Ist wie immer alles ne Frage des Geschmackes, und was einem am Besten passt. Mir gefallen die Lapierre Rahmen seit 2-3 Jahren leider nicht mehr..


----------



## berti-lap (9. Januar 2015)

Am Zesty ab 2014 gibt es einen geänderten Hinterbau. Mein Händler hat mir diesen auf GA getauscht. Der neue Hinterbau ist etwas schmaler, damit man beim pedallieren nicht mit den Fersen anstößt. Sollte man evtl. beachten. Es stört nicht jeden Fahrer wenn der Hinterbau etwas breiter ist.


----------



## a3styler (9. Januar 2015)

@Maas89   Gratuliere...  sehr geiles Bike... !!!  

Wegen den Pedalen...   : 
Beim Lapierre fahr ich die Spank Spike...  ich find das Pedal richtig gut.. !!! 
Die haben schon einiges mitgemacht... und laufen noch tadellos... 

Am Fatbike fahr ich die DMR Vault Pedale...  hab sie noch nicht ausgiebig getestet, aber rein optisch sind die der Hammer...   nur halt nicht so dünn wie die Spank's...   

Ich würd mich knapp für die Spank's entscheiden..


----------



## Maas89 (15. Januar 2015)

Gestern war es soweit  Am Montag habe ich überraschend den Anruf von meinem Händler bekommen das mein Zesty schon da ist und aufgebaut. Gestern Abend habe ich es dann abgeholt  

Jetzt habe ich natürlich noch keine Pedale und die Auswahl von meinem Händler hat mich nicht so angesprochen. Die DMR Vault sind auch meine Favouriten. Die Saint sind mir glaube ich echt zu schwer aber noch im Rennen 

Mal noch eine andere Frage. Ich würde den Rahmen gerne an einigen Stellen abkleben, gerade so Sachen wie Unter-/Oberrohr und die kompletten Hinterbaustreben falls man mal mit dem Schuh hängen bleibt und wegen dem Dreck. Könnt ihr mir eine Folie empfehlen?  Hab bisher nur etwas von der 3M Lackschutzfolie gelesen.

PS: Bilder vom Bike folgen noch


----------



## schlegus (15. Januar 2015)

Hab die DMR Vault Magnesium Pedale vor nem Monat gekauft und bin super zufrieden. Sehen geil aus, Gewicht stimmt, Funktion top, und ca. 80 €.
Folie habe ich mal zu ner Bestellung bei Rose kostenlos dazu bekommen. Im Vergleich zu einer neueren Bestellung über Amazon ist die Folie von Rose besser, weil dicker und besser klebend.


----------



## Maas89 (15. Januar 2015)

@schlegus : Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe  Darf man fragen wo du die Vault Magnesium für 80€ bekommen hast? Ich finde die nur für um die 130€. Die normalen Vault gibts zur Zeit für 85€.


----------



## schlegus (15. Januar 2015)

Hatte die bei wiggle gekauft, waren im Angebot für 90 €, hab eben nochmal nachgeschaut


----------



## chaka biker (16. Januar 2015)

Hi, ich habe mir gestern die Pedale von Reverse gekauft. Sind die Black One, kosten zwar 119,- sind aber sehr schick und leicht noch dazu. Erster Eindruck super, konnte eine kurze probe Runde drehen und fand den gripp gut. Habe da aber sehr wenig Erfahrung, da ich ein  Kliggi Fahrer bin.


----------



## Maas89 (16. Januar 2015)

@chaka biker : Vielen Dank für die Info  Ich bin noch am Suchen, sollte mich aber so langsam beeilen weil die Erkältung langsam verschwindet und wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird will ich endlich fahren  Im Moment schwanke ich zwischen DMR Vault, Reverse Escape, Acros A-Flat und Shimano Saint (wobei mir die eigentlich zu schwer sind).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maas89 (17. Januar 2015)

So, wie ich euch versprochen habe gibts jetzt noch zwei Bilder, eins von der Abholung meines neuen Augapfels und dann nach dem Ausladen noch schnell eins gemacht. Leider scheitert die erste Ausfahrt noch an meiner Erkältung, dem Wetter und den fehlenden Pedalen. Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten 

Pedale sind unterwegs und es wird sehr wahrscheinlich auf schwarze DMR Vault hinauslaufen wo die blauen Pins noch gegen goldene getauscht werden im Laufe der Zeit  3M Lackschutzfolie ist ebenfalls unterwegs 









Bei der ersten Ausfahrt werde ich auf jedenfall noch welche machen wenn es artgerecht bewegt wurde  Aber das ist dann vielleicht eher was für den Bilder Thread oder?


----------



## scotty23 (20. Januar 2015)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe es zwar schon beim Spicy-Thread gefragt, aber vielleicht kann mir ja auch hier jemand weiterhelfen.
> 
> ...


Hi Bonus,

Du kannst die  Formular XQR-12-LA nehmen brauchst aber die spezielle Kontermutter auf der rechten Seite
von Lapierre... wie ich jetzt festgestellt habe geht das nicht mit den Standard Achsen.

Gruß


----------



## berti-lap (20. Januar 2015)

Soweit ich informiert bin ist im Lapierre Zesty/Spicy ab 2014 folg. Schnellspannachse verbaut. 12/142

Durchmesser: 12mm
Länge:		  142mm

12x142 / XQR-12-LA Thru Axle



 

DT SWISS RWS-HR-Schnellspanner MTB • Material: Alu  • 142mm mit Alu Hebel, Ø 12mm 

HR-Schnellspanner DT Swiss RWS x12
Alu-SNSP, Ø 12mm/142mm mit Alu-Hebel 

Ob die Kontermutter (Gewinde) hier passt, weiß ich leider auch nicht genau.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Januar 2015)

Nein, Shimano und DT haben unterschiedliche Gewinde. Beim DT ist aber immer eine Mutter dabei.
Das einzige Problem: Die Mutter von DT hat einen geringfügig grösseren  Aussendurchmesser als die Shimano Mutter. 
Bei meinem BMC musste ich ca. 1/10 aussen runter schleifen bis sie in den Hinterbau gepasst hat. Damit war das schwarze Eloxal natürlich runter:-(.
Wenn die Aufnahme für die Mitter sehr genau passt, dann muss man bei Umrüstung nacharbeiten.


----------



## bonusheft (21. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Infos! Aber meine Frage war von April und ich bin schon fündig geworden 

Ein bisschen was habe ich hier schon mal geschrieben:



bonusheft schrieb:


> @scotty23: der Gewindeeinsatz, den Du oben auf den Bildern siehst, gehört normalerweise zum Rahmen. Der kam bei meinem Rahmen von Lapierre als Einzelteil mit. Die normalen Muttern, wie sie bei den Steckachsen mitgeliefert werden, passen nicht.



Edit: X12 und Maxle passen nicht (unterschiedliche Gewindesteigung), es muß e-Thru sein. Ob Formula, DT oder von sonstwem ist egal.


----------



## scotty23 (21. Januar 2015)

Hi Bonusheft,

sorry hatte das erst gesehen als in schon auf erstellen gedrückt hatte
Ich hatte geantwortet weil ich bei meinem Spicy ne ziemliche Odyssee durch hatte und letztlich nur die original
Kontermutter von Lapierre passt. (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/wp_20141217_003-jpg.343499/)

Hatte Shimano etc. versucht die passten aber alle nicht in den Rahmen:-(

Danke

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (21. Januar 2015)

Ja, ist echt ein bisschen blöd. Ohne die spezielle Mutter ist man aufgeschmissen...


----------



## Maas89 (25. Januar 2015)

Heute habe ich mich mal ein wenig dem Abkleben des neuen Rahmens gewidmet. Alles gut gelaufen, nur am Steuerrohr stört mich die Folie. Hab mir jetzt überlegt die Züge mit schwarzen Isolierband zu umwickeln an den Stellen wo sie aufliegen können. Habt ihr das schonmal gemacht oder wie handhabt ihr das? 

Edit: Ich habe jetzt noch sowas hier gefunden https://www.bike-components.de/de/BBB/CableWrap-BCB-90D-Aussenhuellenueberzug-Auslaufmodell-p17124/

Oder meint ihr Isolierband erfüllt den gleichen Zweck? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## phoenicks (26. Januar 2015)

Tacho liebe Zitronenfreunde!
Bin seit Dezember letzten Jahres auch stolzer Zesty-Eigner & schon fleißig am optimieren. Zu den Fakten/status quo:
- 2014er Zesty AM 427 in M, Serienausstattung bis auf:
- Tausch 32er Fox gegen RS Pike
- griffiges Schuhwerk: Maxxis Ardent 2.4 & Highroller II 2.3
Soviel zur Technik.
Um die sahneweich arbeitende Pike auch optisch an den Hobel anzupassen, habe ich mir bei slikgraphics einen Dekorsatz von Hand schneidern lassen - nur leider ohne exakte Farbbezeichnung.

Frage: Hat hier jemand den RAL- oder PANTONE-code des Zesty-Gelbs parat?

Nach Studium eines mühsam entliehenen, aber abgegriffenen & verranzten Farbfächers tendiere ich zu 'Melonengelb' für den 2ten Anlauf...

Guckst du vorher:



Guckst du nachher:
 

Das Gelb von slikgraphics ist'n gutes Stück heller & paßt zwar zum Maxxis-Schriftzug, beißt sich jedoch ordentlich mit dem Zesty-Gelb (was auf dem Freigabeentwurf am Bildschirm per se nicht auffiel).
Hat evtl. jemand schon nen Profi-Lacker an seinen Rahmen gelassen/lassen müssen?

Merçi für Eure Rückmeldungen!

P.S.: Auskunftersuch bei Lapierre bislang erfolglos...


----------



## wasp200 (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute.

Ich hoffe ich darf die Frage hier stellen bzw. Ich bin richtig?

Da s ich mein Zesty 314 aus 2010 scheinbar schwer verkaufen lässt bin ich  überlegen es in Teilen zu verkaufen. Da Lapierre keine Rahmen verkaift wollte ich nach eurer Meinumg bzw. Einschätzung fragen, was man für den Rahmen verlangem kann. Unfallfrei, keine Kratzer?

Besten Dank

Michael


----------



## 6TiWon (28. Januar 2015)

hi fully-uli, klasse endlich hinten auch gefedert...
nimmst das bike mit zur fa. soon werbung in homburg (beerenweg 4). der hat jede menge in bereich folien und hat mir fürs hornet auch den passenden aufkleber für wenig geld gemacht


----------



## Amokles (19. Februar 2015)

Hi!
Ich werde demnächst einen Monarch plus in meinen Spicy 2015 Rahmen (ist ja baugleich mit dem Zesty) montieren. hat jemand einen Tip wieviele Volumenspacer rein sollten? Ich wiege mit Klamotten inkl. allem ca. 90kg


----------



## bonusheft (19. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre den Monarch Plus (mit der großen Kammer) ohne Spacer im 2014er Spicy. Bis jetzt war ich noch zu faul, die Spacer zu testen, aber mir taugt's auch so.

Wiege 80kg plus Klamotten.


----------



## Kamao (29. März 2015)

Ihr, die ihr haben Monarch Plus installiert. Ist es mittleren oder großen Rahmen haben Sie?


----------



## MightyMike (29. März 2015)

Ich habe M in Carbon und passt


----------



## maze665 (31. März 2015)

willkommen im club! 

hab mir gestern auch was neues abgeholt!
sattel wurde auch gleich getauscht!
andere reifen sind auch unterwegs!
des weiteren werde ich diese furchtbaren formula bremsen tauschen  sowie vorbau, lenker und griffe!

langfristig dann auch die gabel denke ich ... bin eine 36 gewohnt ... da erschreck ich mich dirket wenn ich vorne runterschaue am zesty! 

aber alles in allem eine supoer basis! die race face kurbel ist ein live auch schöner als auf den bildern!
ebenso die laufräder ... rein optisch, mit dem rauen lack gefällt mir das sehr gut!
was mir wiedermal weniger taugt ist der mix an komponenten ... sram umwerder & kassette ... slx hebel, xt schaltwerk ... wird auch denke ich bei zeiten alles gegen xt getauscht bzw ersetzt!

aber wie gesagt, wie es dasteht wiegt es derzeit 13,22 kg ... find ich super als basis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (31. März 2015)

Du wirs das Bike lieben! Sowie ich. Viel Spass


----------



## a3styler (1. April 2015)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike...   

Hab auch gleich Lenker, Bremse, Schaltung getauscht...   
Mit ein paar Modifikationen ists ein sehr geiles Bike...  würds nimma hergeben...  und das obwohl ich die Alu Variante hab... ;-)


----------



## maze665 (2. April 2015)

erste umbauten vorgenommen!

einen race face turbine vorbau, leichter und optisch ansprechender als der vorher verbaute easton. ausserdem passend zur kurbel!

einen race face stealth lenker in 780 breite. wird gegen einen 780er in carbon getauscht sobald mir ein erschwinglicher unterkommt!
topcap wurde auch getauscht


----------



## a3styler (2. April 2015)

Coole Teile...   

Hab auch den RF Lenker mit dem RF Vorbau beim Fatbike verbaut...  
Beim Lapierre bis jetzt nur den RF Lenker...   Vorbau muss ich mir noch zulegen. 

Der Easton Carbonlenker hätt mir auch gut gefallen...  nur preislich schon brutal...


----------



## Richi86 (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Bin am ûberlegen meiner freundin ein Zesty 314 2009 zu holen.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob bi 1,66m ein S-rahmen passt?

Danke schonmal


----------



## DerMolch (8. Mai 2015)

Mina hat noch so eines! Wir können es ausprobieren. Sie ist genau so groß wie deine Dame und S war gut.


----------



## Richi86 (8. Mai 2015)

Du stalkst mich doch  
Ah, hatte ich ganz vergessen, ja supi des könnte man machen


----------



## Maas89 (17. Mai 2015)

Von mir gibts auch mal wieder was zu hören  Bin bisher kaum zum Biken bekommen aufgrund einer Verletzung aber jetzt gehts los  Mit dem Sattel kann ich mich noch nicht so richtig anfreunden, ich glaube da werde ich nochmal ran müssen wenn es die nächsten 200km nicht besser wird. Und wegen einschlafender Hände habe ich mal die Ergon GE1 verbaut. Muss nochmal die gleiche Tour fahren zum Vergleich. Mir kommt es vor als wäre auf den Händen zuviel Druck obwohl ich sehr aufrecht sitze.

Jemand einen Tipp für mich was das angeht? 













Sorry für die schlechte Quali, waren nur spontane Schnappschüsse


----------



## a3styler (19. Mai 2015)

Der orig. Sattel is schon richtig unbequem...  
Hab ihn gegen einen Ergon getauscht...  

Finds gut dass jetzt wieder Biken kannst...   is bestimmt Horror wenn man so ein Bike stehn hat und nicht fahrn kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maas89 (19. Mai 2015)

Ja ist absolut klasse endlich wieder raus zu können in den Wald und das mit dem guten Stück  Das Zesty ist kein Vergleich zu meinem alten Stereo. Fährt sich wirklich traumhaft. 

Welchen Sattel hast du denn von Ergon?  Ich weiß, kommt auf den Sitzknochenabstand an aber die gibt es ja in verschiedenen Größen oder? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## a3styler (19. Mai 2015)

Ich hab den SM30 ...  
Aufm Sattel steht keine Größe drauf...  ich hab den probiert und gekauft... 
Aber solls in versch. Größen geben. 

Zurzeit bin ich noch mitn Fatbike unterwegs...  aber jetzt gehts dann endlich wieder mitn Zesty auf die Berge rauf und auf die Trails...   freu mich auch schon..


----------



## Maas89 (20. Mai 2015)

Meinst du den SME3 oder SMC3? Weil einen SM30 kann ich nicht finden  Werde ich wahrscheinlich mal ausprobieren sobald ich die richtige Größe herausgefunden habe  Weiß nur nicht welcher es dann werden soll ob der SME3 (Enduro, All-Mountain) oder der SMC3 der mehr auf Tourenfahrer abzielt. Eigentlich bin ich mehr der Tourenfahrer der dann Unterwegs die Trails mitnimmt  Ausnahmen wie einmal im Jahr Ischgl oder so gibt es natürlich.


----------



## a3styler (20. Mai 2015)

Der SM30 ist das Vorgängermodell... 

Bei mir siehts gleich aus...   bergauf radln und bergab auf die Trails...  

Bin heuer im August ein verlängertes WE in Saalbach...  freu mich schon drauf...


----------



## Maas89 (20. Mai 2015)

Bei mir wird es wohl der SMC3 werden. Habe jetzt ein paar mal gelesen, dass das Polster des SME3 mit der Zeit ziemlich nachgibt und dann der Druck auf die Dammregion ziemlich groß wird. Deswegen auf Nummer sicher und den SMC3 mit der größeren Aussparung im Dammbereich. Hatte das Problem schon einmal bei einem Sattel das mir da unten alles eingeschlafen ist was sich sehr komisch anfühlt


----------



## aigi_1 (28. Mai 2015)

Hy! Ich möchte den Dämpfer von meinen Zesty aus 2013 umbauen auf ein Spicy (2013). Was muss ich beachten bzw. umbauen?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlegus (29. Mai 2015)

hab mir gerade den Monarch + debonair geholt. Einbaulänge 200 x 57 ist wichtig!


----------



## aigi_1 (29. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich die Dämpferverlängerung vom 2012er Spicy nehme könnt ich theoretisch 216x63 einbauen, denn diese ist etwas kürzer


----------



## berti-lap (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo, kann evtl. jemand mir die Zugverlegung von der RockShox Stealth Sattelstütze beschreiben bzw. mal ein paar Bilder einstellen?
Ich möchte die Sattelstütze in einem Zesty AM 327 (2014) nachrüsten.
Danke und Gruß Sven


----------



## aigi_1 (8. Juni 2015)

@schlegus  Bist du zufrieden mit der Monarch plus? Ist die Einbaulänge wirklich 200x 57 mit etwas mehr Federweg?


----------



## schlegus (8. Juni 2015)

warte noch auf die Buchsen. Wenn alles klappt weiß ich am WE mehr..
EBL 200x57 ist die Standardeinbaulänge


----------



## aigi_1 (8. Juni 2015)

...200x57 für 150mm Federweg?


----------



## schlegus (9. Juni 2015)

140 mm oder? Kannst du auf der Lapierre-Homepage nachlesen.


----------



## aigi_1 (10. Juni 2015)

Ja stimmt


----------



## maze665 (11. Juni 2015)

hallo.
würde bei meinem zesty (oben weiter abgelichtet) auch gerne einen rock shox monarch plus verbauen.
kann man die die alten buchsen die beim foxdämpfer verbaut waren verwenden oder neue bestellen oder wie mach ich das am besten?
und wo gibts denn die neuen buchsen passend fürs zesty und den moarch??
wie läuft das genau mit dem tune beim monarch? auch was muss ich da achten? bzw welcher passt beim zesty??
hab da leider keinen plan ... 

danke schon mal


----------



## schlegus (12. Juni 2015)

moin, da benötigst du andere Buchsen. Die Foxdämpfer sind bisschen breiter als die RS-Dämpfer an den Buchsen. Habe meine bei Huber-Bushings bestellt (beste Quali angeblich). 45 € und 1 Woche Lieferzeit.
Nach Rücksprache mit nem Fahrradhändler, der den RS-Service macht, sollten da volumen-space rein. Tune M/M sollte passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (13. Juni 2015)

maze665 schrieb:


> hallo.
> würde bei meinem zesty (oben weiter abgelichtet) auch gerne einen rock shox monarch plus verbauen.
> kann man die die alten buchsen die beim foxdämpfer verbaut waren verwenden oder neue bestellen oder wie mach ich das am besten?
> und wo gibts denn die neuen buchsen passend fürs zesty und den moarch??
> ...



Hab in meinem 2015er Spicy auch den Monarchplus drin. Die Buchsen vom Fox haben gepasst. Der Monarch plus sollte Tune M/M haben. Luftkammern Spacer liegen bei. Ich habe 2 davon eingesetzt. Führt sich sehr gut an und passt wunderbar zur Gabel. Ist deutlich schluckfreudiger als der Fox


----------



## maze665 (19. Juni 2015)

danke schon mal für die infos. kollege von mir, hat das selbe zesty, hat einfach die buchsen vom fox übernommen?! kann das sein?

wie unterscheiden sich denn die tunes beim monarch? was verändert sich denn da? hab da keinen durchblick?
kann man den den debon air auch sperren für aufwärtsfahrten? hat der so eine 3stufen einstellung wie der fox?

würde eventuell günstig an einen debon air mit tune H/M ... passt der auch oder ungeeignet fürs zesty?


----------



## malte23 (20. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen! 
Ich würde mein zesty AM 527 gerne auf 1x10 Antrieb oder 1x11 umbauen.
Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher was ich den jetzt für einen Kurbelstandart auswählen muss? Liege ich richtig mit der Annahme das ich eine Kurbeln für BB30 mit einer 83mm Länge wählen muss ? oder auf was muss ich achten? 
Ride on


----------



## ulc6 (12. September 2015)

Hallo Zesty- Experten,

Benötige einen guten Rat von euch.
Beim letzten Werkstattbesuch meines Zesty 314 Modelljahr 2010 Rahmengröße L wurde leider ein Riß im Tretlagergehäuse festgestellt. Leider kann mir weder mein Händler noch Lapierre mit einem Ersatzrahmen helfen, alle anderen Komponenten sind aber noch sehr gut erhalten. Habt Ihr mir einen Tipp wie ich vielleicht an einen Ersatzrahmen kommen kann? Oder einen Vorschlag für eine Alternative Lösung?

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## Supernobbe (12. September 2015)

Servus, 

ich verkaufe mein Zesty 314 Mod. 2012 in L, vielleicht bringt es Dir was. Kannst ja mal einen Blick drauf werfen.

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/mtb-lapierre-zesty-314-mod-2012/360088535-217-7620

Ein Zesty-Fahrer-Fan bekommt natürlich einen Supersonderpreis 

Servus
Nobbe


----------



## schulzf72 (14. September 2015)

ulc6 schrieb:


> Hallo Zesty- Experten,
> 
> Benötige einen guten Rat von euch.
> Beim letzten Werkstattbesuch meines Zesty 314 Modelljahr 2010 Rahmengröße L wurde leider ein Riß im Tretlagergehäuse festgestellt. Leider kann mir weder mein Händler noch Lapierre mit einem Ersatzrahmen helfen, alle anderen Komponenten sind aber noch sehr gut erhalten. Habt Ihr mir einen Tipp wie ich vielleicht an einen Ersatzrahmen kommen kann? Oder einen Vorschlag für eine Alternative Lösung?
> ...


Moin Lutz!
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich hier von meinem durchgescheuerten Carbon-Hinterbau am 714 Zesty berichtet. Habe für teuer Geld eine neue Sitzstrebe montiert.
Jetzt ist bei mir exakt der von Dir am Tretlagergehäuse beschriebene Riss dazugekommen. Mein Zesty ist Baujahr 2009, deshalb keinerlei Garantie. Auch keine Kulanz. Schon den Kontakt mit Lapierre herzustellen war nicht ganz einfach. Endkundenservice sieht anders aus, aber das ist eine längere Geschichte.
Für einen 2010er Modell solltest Du aber noch Garantie auf den Rahmen (5Jahre) haben. Oder ist diese so gerade eben abgelaufen...?
Am ehesten wird es wohl darauf hinauslaufen, ein gebrauchtes Rad zu kaufen und dann umzubauen.

Mir wurde seitens Lapierre ein Hauptrahmen in M, als Ersatz für einen L Rahmen, und in "anderer Farbgebung" angeboten...für einen Spottpreis von 750 Euro, ein echtes Schnäppchen also...

Was soll ich sagen, habe ein Liteville gekauft, welches gerade komplett aufgebaut wird. Mit Lapierre bin ich fertig. Was schade ist, da mich das Zesty über mehr als 5 Jahre regelmässig gut über die Alpen gebracht hat...

Dir viel Glück beim Ersatzrahmen suchen!
Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## a3styler (23. September 2015)

Ich hätt mal eine Frage...   :

Möcht mir neue Bremsen kaufen...  

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen welche...  Shimano Saint, Magura MT5/7, oder sollt ich mir doch ne Hope holen...  
Hab ein Zesty AM 427, und da ja der Bremssattel hinten hinter der Strebe sitzt stellt sich jetzt die Frage ,wieviel, Sattel da rein passt...  ? 
Passt da zb. ein Hope 4 Kolben Bremssattel....  ? 
Was habt ihr so verbaut... ?


----------



## MightyMike (23. September 2015)

a3styler schrieb:


> Ich hätt mal eine Frage...   :
> 
> Möcht mir neue Bremsen kaufen...
> 
> ...


Hope X2 Sattel passt, Hope E4 Sattel passt NICHT! Wie es bei den anderen aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen aber Guide würde auch passen.


----------



## a3styler (23. September 2015)

Hi... 

Danke für deine Antwort...   und ich wollt mir eventuell den E4 Sattel kaufen...  verdammt...  
Die X2 muss ich mir mal anschaun. 

Weiß wer vielleicht wies mit der Saint aussieht...   ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (23. September 2015)

a3styler schrieb:


> Hi...
> 
> Danke für deine Antwort...   und ich wollt mir eventuell den E4 Sattel kaufen...  verdammt...
> Die X2 muss ich mir mal anschaun.
> ...


Ich hatte E4 vorne und X2 hinten. Hat vollkommen ausgereicht, dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass ich schwerer Fahrer bin und hatte keine Probleme oder mangelnde Bremsleistung


----------



## phoenicks (23. September 2015)

Hab rundum Sram Guide, paßt überall & beißt mit 180er Scheiben bombig, auch bei einem Fahrer mit deutlich >80 kg (+Rucksack usw)!


----------



## a3styler (25. September 2015)

Danke Jungs...   

Ich hab mir jetzt mal fürs Fatbike die Shimano Zee gekauft...   Preis/Leistung soll passen hab ich gehört..  
Fürs Fatboy reicht die...   ;-) 

Werd die jetzt bissl testen, dann weiß ich obs die Saint am Lapierre wird (soll ja die gleiche Bremsleistung wie die Zee haben) oder doch ne Hope. 
Obwohl ich am Lapierre eher zur Hope tendiere...   aber mal schaun...   ;-)


----------



## maze665 (26. September 2015)

zum thema bremsen ... die verbaute formula flog leich von meinem zesty am527. wurde durch eine shimano xt ersetzt. scheiben blieben bei 180mm ... aber jetzt auch mit shimano scheiben!

zee ist sicher eine super bremse!! bin ich auch schon gefahren! sicherlich zu empfehlen!

anbei ein paar fotos meines zestys mit derzeitiger ausstattung 
wurden ja einige sachen ersetzt bisher ...

gabel, dämpfer, reifen,bremsen & scheiben, sattel, vorbau, griffe, lenker ... 

die neu verbauten dämpferelemente sind jedenfalls ein super upgrade im vergleich zur alten 32 und dem float!
mal schaun wie sich der neue dämpfer macht ... ansonsten liegt hier auch noch ein BOS vipr! 



anbei ein paar bilder.


----------



## a3styler (27. September 2015)

super Bike,,,


----------



## Amokles (28. September 2015)

warum nur wechselt man denn von iner pike zu einer fox?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a3styler (28. September 2015)

ich glaub er hatte nie ne Pike drauf...   

die 32er Fox möcht ich auch mal tauschen...  ne 36er wär cool, wenn da der Preis nicht wär...


----------



## maze665 (1. Oktober 2015)

Amokles schrieb:


> warum nur wechselt man denn von iner pike zu einer fox?!



war leider von anfang an eine fox 32 verbaut ... hatte davor an meinem sworks enduro eine 36 ... da war der unterschied schon sehr extrem. eine 36 halt ich persönlich aber zu überdimensioniert in meinem zesty ... deshalb ist die wahl auf die 34 factory gefallen.
habe den wechsel nicht bereut bisher!!



weiter mit bildern ...


----------



## e-revo1 (6. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute, ich habe bei meiner gestrigen Ausfahrt leider den Gewindeeinsatzsatz an der Hinterachse verloren leider habe ich keine Ahnung wo ich den herbekommen soll. Das bike ist ein Zesty TR 329 aus dem jahr 2014, würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## maze665 (6. Oktober 2015)

beim händler fragen?


----------



## e-revo1 (6. Oktober 2015)

Ja muss ich wohl machen, dachte nur das ich das teil selbst bestellen kann.
Aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## a3styler (7. Oktober 2015)

schau mal bei hibike.de
die haben paar Ersatzteile fürs Zesty...


----------



## a3styler (7. Oktober 2015)

Soo...   die Zee wird jetzt mal ordentlich getestet...  

Jetzt die nächste Baustelle...  ;-) 

Ich möcht mir eine andere Federgabel zulegen. 
Pike, Fox 36 oder eventuell ne 34er.

Jetzt zur Frage...:  kann man statt der 32er Fox 150mm eine 160mm Federgabel verbauen...  ? 
Oder macht das Probleme wenn sich die Geo verändert...? 

Bissl mehr Federweg schadet nie...  oder soll ich bei 150mm bleiben...?


----------



## phoenicks (8. Oktober 2015)

Joe, das ist keine Baustelle - das ist das Beste was Du machen kannst!
Ich hab mir direkt ab Ladentheke eine 160er Pike montieren lassen:
- dickere Standrohre machen die Front stabiler
- Sitz- & Lenkwinkel exakt wie beim Spicy
- nur minimales Mehrgewicht im Vergleich zur 32er Fox
-> Fazit: absolut (noch) mehr Fahrspaß, Kontrolle & Schluckreserven!


----------



## a3styler (8. Oktober 2015)

Hi... 

Genau die Antwort wollt ich hören...   ;-)

Dann wirds wohl ne Pike werden... 
Auf was muss ich bei der Pike achten...  ? 
Da gibts ja paar Unterschiede...  Solo Air, RCT3, absenkbar (das muss ich nicht haben)...  

Eine Frage hätt ich noch.. : der Dämpfer hat 200x57...  ist das richtig...?
Der muss dann auch getauscht werden,.,  ;-)

Danke...


----------



## phoenicks (8. Oktober 2015)

Also ich würde zur rct3 raten. 1-2 Tokens raus & ordentlich eingestellt bin ich seit dez. '14 wunschlos glücklich mit der, spricht super an, ist relativ steif & nutzt die 160mm voll aus. Solo air, Absenkung, Lenkerlockout und firlefanz braucht man nicht (zumindest vermiß ich das nicht) - ich fahr die immer komplett offen.
Für die noch härtere Gangart wäre die neue Lyrik interessant. Die 34er Fox soll wohl auch gut fluffig werkeln, bin aber eher RS-Sympathisant...

Dämpfer paßt optimal ein Monarch Plus rc3 dazu (steht noch auf meiner Wunschliste...), ja, dann als 200x57. Oder halt der rt3 ohne Rucksack für normales radeln.

So long, happy trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (9. Oktober 2015)

Pike-Alternative:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/manitou-mattoc-und-dorado-tuning-kits-fuer-luftfedern.771510/


----------



## a3styler (9. Oktober 2015)

Super... 

Danke für die Tips... 
Die Lyrik muss ich mir mal anschaun...  aber die Pike wirds wohl werden. 

Dann werd ich mich mal auf die Suche machen...  ;-)


----------



## Amokles (12. Oktober 2015)

ich fahre an meinem spicy den monarchplus und die pike und liebe es!
total sattes fahrgefühl, schluckt alles weg, schön viel endprogression.

im dämpfer sind 2 ringe, in der pike 1 token


----------



## a3styler (25. Oktober 2015)

Hi... 

Ich bin grad dabei meinen Fox Dämpfer zu verkaufen... 
Möcht mir ja nen Rock Shox Monarch Plus einbauen... 

Kann ich da die Buchsen weiter verwenden oder brauch ich neue...  ?!? 

Edit...  :  
grad was gefunden...  
Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air 2015, Tune M/M, 200x57
Das sollte passen, oder... ? 

mfg


----------



## Amokles (25. Oktober 2015)

Ja,  passt.  Die Buchsen kannst du weiter verwenden. Haben bei meinem spicy auch gepasst.  Ich  habe 2 vVolumen spacer in den monarch plus gesteck,   passt super zum bike


----------



## a3styler (26. Oktober 2015)

Ok...   Danke...  

Dann behalt ich die Buchsen...  
Und werd bei dem RS Monarch zuschlagen...   ;-)


----------



## a3styler (10. November 2015)

Hi... 

Soo...   mein RS Monarch Plus ist angekommen...   

Jetzt hab ich wieder ne Frage...   :
Die orig. Buchsen vom Fox CTD (die aus Plastik) passen jetzt nicht mehr...   
Die würden vl. nur passen, wenn man die orig. verbauten ,Distanzringe, (das silberne aufm Bild) entfernen würd... 
Nur denk ich mir mal dass die da hingehören...  

Wo kann ich denn die richtigen Buchsen für mein 2014er Zesty bestellen...  ?!?


----------



## phoenicks (10. November 2015)

Die aktuellen Dämpferaugen von Fox & RS haben die gleichen Maße.
Du kannst die Lagerschalen ('das silberne aufm Bild') auspressen (lassen) und stattdessen die orig. Buchsen ('die aus Plastik') und Hülsen (die Schwarzen, mit Gummidichtungen und Abdeckscheiben) vom Float einbauen. Die Buchsen und Hülsen gehen bis'l stramm rein - am besten das peu à peu im Schraubstock mit Schonbacken einpressen.
So zumindest hab ich das gemacht - funktioniert wunderbar!

& sollten die Fox-Lager irgendwann durch sein gibt's von Herrn Huber ne Alternative.


----------



## a3styler (10. November 2015)

Super....   Danke...	

Genau so werd ichs machen...  
Und wie du schon gesagt hast, wenn sie mal kaputt sind dann gibts Huber Buchsen...  

Sobald ich meine Fox Federgabel verkauft habe, werd ich euch wieder mit meinen Fragen nerven...  wenn ich darf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenicks (11. November 2015)

...gerne... 
 wenn nur alles so einfach (zu erklären) wäre


----------



## Superman-Zwerg (19. November 2015)

@a3styler und @MightyMike
weiß ja nicht, ob die überlegung was die neue Bremse angeht noch aktuell ist. ich fahre selbst auch einen 2014er Spicy Rahmen und habe sowohl vorne und hinten eine Hope e4 drin. Was hast du denn für eine scheibengröße MightyMike? Also 203mm passen bei mir hinten. Wenn auch gerade so
@MightyMike wie kommst du mit dem Vorbau zurecht? bzw. hast du auch mal den Renthal Apex probiert? Wollte mir auch einen kürzeren Vorbau besorgen bin mir aber nocht nicht 100%ig sicher


----------



## a3styler (4. Dezember 2015)

Soo...  das nächste Paket ist eingetroffen... 

Kind Shock Lev Integra 150mm



Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Pike...  und gscheide Enduro Reifen..  ;-)


----------



## konastuff (3. Februar 2016)

Möchte den Fox Float RP2 200x57mm Dämpfer (war original verbaut) eines Zesty 214 aus 2012 gegen einen aktuelleren ersetzen, vorzugsweise gegen RockShox. Gebraucht oder neu ist erstmal egal.
Welchen Tune muss ich bei RS Dämpfern wählen? Und wie verhält es sich mit der Luftkammergröße aktueller Dämpfer? Was ist da zu wählen? XV, Boostvalve, HighVolume...Puhhhh...

Kann mir jmd weiterhelfen? Gibts Empfehlungen? 

Gewicht: ca 80 kg
Touren/ AM


----------



## phoenicks (3. Februar 2016)

Ich kann empfehlen: RS Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir (tune m/m) mit 2-3 bottomless-Ringen. Läuft sahnig weich & gegen Ende schön progressiv. Fahre mit 3 Ringen u. in voller Montur (bisl >85kg) durchschlagfrei holprige Touren - läuft einwandfrei, einbauen & vergessen!


----------



## konastuff (3. Februar 2016)

Ist generell ein M/M Tune bei RS mit genanntem Gewicht zu empfehlen? 
Ein RS Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir ist sicher toll aber wohl zu viel des Guten. N normaler Monarch reicht sicher locker aus. Muss ich da noch was wegen Tune oder Luftkammer beachten?

Danke @phoenicks für deine Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (6. Februar 2016)

Hier mal mein Zesty TR 529 aus 2014:
XL Rahmen
Änderungen zur Serie:
Kindshock LEV DX
Bionicon C Guide
Renthal Fatbar Carbon
ESI Grips Chunky
75mm Vorbau (Zwischenstand)
Specialized Purgatory Vorderreifen
Reifen tubeless





















Gekauft als Testrad vor ca. einem Monat in neuwertigem Zustand.
Ein paar Anpassungen bei Cockpit, Sattel und Fahrwerk werde ich noch machen, fährt sich aber auch so schon super.


----------



## Maas89 (11. Februar 2016)

Schickes Zesty  Wie macht sich denn der Carbon Lenker? Bin schon die ganze Zeit am Überlegen ob ich mir einen holen soll jetzt für die neue Saison.

Hat hier schon jemand seine 32er Fox gegen was anderes getauscht?  Hat sich zwar relativ gut geschlagen in Ischgl aber hätte schon steifer sein können


----------



## bs99 (11. Februar 2016)

Ich fahre auch am Enduro einen CarbonLenker (RF SIXC) und kann nix schlechtes über die sagen, allerdings muss ich mir den Backsweep vom Renthal nochmals ansehen.
Nach der ersten Ausfahrt fand ich den nicht so angenehm wie den RF, möglicherweise verkaufe ich den wieder.

Bezüglich Gabel überlege ich auf eine 140er Talas 34 zu wechseln, die liegt bei  mir noch rum


----------



## a3styler (11. Februar 2016)

Hi...  

Ich hab jetzt eine Pike RCT3 160mm verbaut,..  
Kann dir aber noch nix sagen, weil ich noch nicht damit gefahren bin... das Bike ist noch im Umbau...  ;-) 
Aber hier sind schon ein paar, die die Pike verbaut haben. 
Die sind sehr zufrieden damit, deswegen hab ich sie mir auch gekauft...


----------



## Maas89 (11. Februar 2016)

Ist halt immer die Frage was man für einen Rise nimmt. Im Moment fahre ich noch den Lenker den Lapierre verbaut. Kann einer von euch sagen wieviel Rise, etc. dieser hat?  Wenn ich mir schon einen Lenker für über 100€ kaufe sollte er auch passen.

@bs99 Wieviel Rise hat denn dein Renthal? Und wieviel dein Raceface?

Das mit der Pike habe ich mir schon einige Male überlegt. Irgendwie bin ich noch nicht bereit das Geld zu investieren 

Edit: Nachdem ich ein wenig rumgeschaut habe ich den Waston Havoc Carbon gefunden. den finde ich eigentlich ziemlich interessant  
http://www.hibike.de/easton-havoc-c...rz-mod-2016-pd33e61e89cb4559b4305d9416a0f7c78


----------



## bs99 (11. Februar 2016)

Beide Lenker haben um die 20mm, ein bisschen kann man über die Spacer korrigieren. 
Wichtiger ist Up- und Backsweep, das entscheidet wie gut der Lenker zu den Handgelenken passt - also vergleiche die Werte.

Der Easton ist ein bewährtes Produkt, mir wäre er aber zu schmal.


----------



## scnc (11. Februar 2016)

Frage zum 2014er Zesty AM 650b Alu
-Gewicht des Rahmens?
-Passt die Magura MT7 in den Hinterbau?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Maas89 (12. Februar 2016)

bs99 schrieb:


> Beide Lenker haben um die 20mm, ein bisschen kann man über die Spacer korrigieren.
> Wichtiger ist Up- und Backsweep, das entscheidet wie gut der Lenker zu den Handgelenken passt - also vergleiche die Werte.
> 
> Der Easton ist ein bewährtes Produkt, mir wäre er aber zu schmal.


Echt, 750mm wären dir zu schmal? Im Moment habe ich 740mm und der ist "ok". Ein wenig breiter wäre schon besser aber so 780mm oder ähnlich würde ich nicht haben wollen.


----------



## Superman-Zwerg (12. Februar 2016)

Kommt was auf die Schulterbreite an. Und wie eng die Bäume stehen auf den Trails auf denen du unterwegs bist . Fahre auf meinem 2014er Spicy einen Lenker der 780mm breit ist und 30mm Rise hat. Finde es persönlich so viel besser als den vorher verbauten. ist aber auch irgendwo geschmackssache


----------



## a3styler (16. Februar 2016)

Hi...

Soo...  mein Bike ist bereit für 2016. 

Umbauten... :
Rock Shox Pike RCT3 160mm
Rock Shox Monarch Plus
Kind Shock LEV Integra 150mm
Conti Der BARON Projekt
Avid Bremsscheiben 200mm v+h
Race Face Turbine Vorbau




 

 

 

 

 



Ein, Zwei Kleinigkeiten müssen noch gemacht werden... 
Rock Shox Pike Decals 2016 sind bestellt, das Fahrwerk muss noch eingestellt werden...  bin derzeit v+h bei 25% SAG... 
Wird aber sicher noch ein wenig geändert nach den ersten paar Ausfahrten... 
Und ein kleines Service steht auch noch an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HITOMI (18. Februar 2016)

Hi,

ich möchte die Federgabel an meinem Zesty TR 529 tauschen.
Revelation oder sogar Pike... Fährt einer von Euch ein Zesty TR mit einer Pike?
Oder würde das die Geometrie einfach zu sehr verändern?


----------



## bs99 (19. Februar 2016)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte die Federgabel an meinem Zesty TR 529 tauschen.
> Revelation oder sogar Pike... Fährt einer von Euch ein Zesty TR mit einer Pike?
> Oder würde das die Geometrie einfach zu sehr verändern?


ich denke über Fox34 Talas 120-140 oder Pike Dual Position 110-140 nach wenn es dafür einen airshaft gibt... und ev. einen Winkelsteuersatz.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das den verspielten Charakter des Bikes nicht zerstört.


----------



## a3styler (19. Februar 2016)

Hi...  

Überleg schon länger, ob ich nicht doch die Huber Buchsen bestellen soll. 
Was man so hört sollen die ja richtig gut sein,.. 
Hab ja den Monarch plus drin. 
Nur welche Maße brauch ich jetzt...  vielleicht hat wer die Buchsen auch getauscht und die Maße im Kopf... 

mfg


----------



## pib (22. Februar 2016)

Servus. Kann mir bitte jemand einen Tip geben, wo ich Raum Kempten / Allgäu das neue Zesty  827 am/xm Probe fahren kann? Lg pib.

PS: Größe XL


----------



## thomasbee (26. April 2016)

Hallo,

Ich möchte die Bremsen an meinem uralten, aber treuen 2007er (?) Zesty 714 von Formula auf XT wechseln. Dazu bitte 2 kurze Fragen: (1) Brauche ich hierfür spezielle Shimano-Adapter oder kann ich am Hinterrad den Adapter der Formula nutzen und am Vorderrad direkt an die Float Gabel Schrauben?

(2) empfiehlt ihr auf jeden Fall auch die Scheiben zu wechseln?





Vielen Dank

Thomas


----------



## flametop (27. April 2016)

Das erste Zesty gab es meines Wissens 2008, nicht 2007.
Wenn du die Scheibengrösse nicht änderst brauchst du keine anderen Adapter.
Wenn du wechselst auf jeden Fall die Scheiben mitwechseln. Evtl. kannst du auch nur die Scheiben wechseln...


----------



## Muxxn (5. Juni 2016)

Servus eine Frage meine Freundin hat ein zesty von 2013 und ich hab das bike jetzt auf sram umgebaut und hab nur ein Problem wollte die sram gx 1x11 einbauen aber irgendwie Haut des nicht hin weiß vll jemand ob das bei dem Rad überhaupt machbar ist mit dem Schaltauge? Mfg max


----------



## tawasbij (15. Juni 2016)

Weiß jemand ob, in einem 2016er Zesty Carbon Rahmen Größe S eine 170er Reverb vollkommen im Sattelrohr versenkbar (also bis zur Abschlussmanschette) ist?


----------



## Deleted 249019 (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nach über 10 Jahren MTB Abstinenz habe ich mir ein Lapierre Zesty gegönnt, um wieder zu fahren und auch Spaß zu haben. Es ist gestern angekommen, habe es aufgebaut und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit. Im Moment probiere ich die passende Einstellung für die Pike ^^






Gruß

Scie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.J. (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Zesty knackt am Dämpfer  das macht mich verrückt. Ich habe heute den Dämpfer ausgebaut und mir die Buchsen angesehen. Die sehen eigentlich gut aus und gehen stramm rein. Die kleinen Gummidichtungen und Abdeckscheiben sind auch ok. Jetzt habe ich den Dämpfer einmal andersherum eingebaut und es geht besser aber immer noch knacken bei jedem Tritt. Wo kann man denn diese Huber Buchsen bestellen bzw. welches Maß haben die? Danke


----------



## Maas89 (1. August 2016)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein Zesty 427 aus 2015 welches sich traumhaft fahren lässt  Mein einziges Problem ist das mir mit dem originalen Lenker die Hände ab und zu einschlafen. Ich habe das Gefühl das in der Ebene zuviel Druck auf den Händen liegt. Als erste Maßnahme habe ich die Griffe getauscht gegen Ergon GE1. Dadurch wurde es zwar besser aber ist nicht weg.

Rahmengröße ist L und ich bin 1,85m groß. Cockpit ist noch komplett original.

Was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen?  Ich weiß es ist schwierig jetzt irgendwelche Tipps zu geben ohne zu sehen wie ich auf dem Rad sitze aber der ein oder andere Tipp geht bestimmt 

Zwar nicht aktuell (anderer Sattel, Griffe und Pedale) aber es geht ja um das Cockpit.


----------



## Amokles (1. August 2016)

Du könntest einen höheren lenker ausprobieren.  Dadurch kommst evtl in verbindung mit einem kürzeren vorbau. Dadurch sitzt du aufrechter und nimmst druck von den händen.


----------



## Maas89 (2. August 2016)

Danke, ich werde mal Lenker mit einem Rise von 20mm probieren. Damit bin ich in der Vergangenheit beim alten Rad gut gefahren (wobei das ja auch eine andere Geometrie war).


----------



## Fahrradritter (29. August 2016)

Habe seit Kurzem ebenfalls ein Zesty.

Heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich die Kettenstrebe innerhalb des Horst Links 1mm seitlich bewegen kann. Dabei ist ein lautes knacken zu vernehmen. Mit richtigem Drehmoment habe ich das Lager bereits angezogen, dennoch weist das Lager dieses Spiel auf. 
Es betrifft sowohl die Linke, als auch die rechte Seite.
Vielleicht ist das ja bekannt bzw sogar normal.
Während der Fahrt ist nichts davon wahrzunehmen.

Drei Wochen habe ich das Rad jetzt.

Fährt sich echt traumhaft!


 


Diese Lager habe ich gemeint.


----------



## H.J. (9. September 2016)

hat jemand zufällig die Maße für die Huber Buchsen wenn ich auf den Monarch Plus umbauen will? Danke Heiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a3styler (16. September 2016)

mal kurz zur Info...
könnte für den ein oder anderen interessant sein...  

Ich hab mir neue Bremsen gekauft...
Magura MT5 ...  Red/White Edition...
Und weil ja der hintere Sattel nicht viel Platz hat, wurde hier zb. die Hope Tech3 E4 als ,nicht passend, bezeichnet.

Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht, wenn die Hope 4 Kolben Bremse nicht passt, dann wird die MT5 4 Kolben Bremse auch nicht passen. 
Egal...  einfach mal gekauft und probiert.
Also...
Magura MT5 hinten passt nur mit 160mm Scheibe oder mit einer 203mm Scheibe (da passts nur mit einem Formula 203 Adapter, Shimano und Magura passen knapp nicht)
Hab mit einer 200mm Avid Scheibe probiert... 2mm fehlen... passt nicht.
Hab ja zufällig für mein neues Bike eine Hope Tech3 E4 Bremse da... 
Da ist es das gleiche... 160mm und 203mm passt. 200mm und 180mm passt nicht.

Hier mal Fotos... :


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich hab überlegt ob ich zur neuen Saison tatsächlich auf ein 650B kompatibles Rad wechsle und hab dabei ein Auge auf das Zesty geworfen, allerdings das 2015er Modell. Angeblich kann das mit 26" UND 650B gefahren werden. Weiß jemand ob das richtig ist und wie sich die Tretlagerhöhe ändert, wenn man zunächste mit dem alten 26" LRS weiter fahren will....?!
Theoretisch müsste das Tretlager ja um den Radius des LRS (26" = 66,04cm und 27,5" = 69,85cm) also 69,85 - 66,04 geteilt durch 2 = *1,9cm* tiefer kommen, was ja enorm viel ist und selbst mit einer 165mm Kurbel nur schlecht zu kompensieren oder mach ich einen Denkfehler?

Dankeeeeee


----------



## bonusheft (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann nur etwas zu 2014 sagen, als die Rahmen von Spicy und Zesty identisch waren. Keine Ahnung, ob es für 2015 irgendwelche Änderungen gab.

Beim 2014er Rahmen war es so, daß es für 26" eine besondere Lagerschale für das untere Steuersatzlager gab. Die war ordentlich breit (ca. 1-2cm) und hat die Front dadurch angehoben. Außerdem waren an der Dämpferaufnahme solche Flip-Dinger, das hebt das Tretlager auch nochmal an. Dadurch hätte man das Bike wohl problemlos mit 26" fahren können.


----------



## jcsn2001 (27. Januar 2017)

Moin,

ich wollte mir wohl ein Zesty 427 2017er Modell anschaffen. Leider habe ich bisher keinen Händler gefunden, der es zZ führt. Hab mir dann vorab die Geometrie angeschaut. Richtig gut einschätzen kann ich sie gerade überhaupt nicht ... Als Referenz gilt bei mir zZ das Stumpi 29 Zoll, wo ich wirklich im Rad und nicht drauf sitze. Genau das suche ich, findet man das bei Lapierre?

184cm
85cm Schrittlänge


----------



## aigi_1 (29. Januar 2017)

Hy,
wollt mal fragen von wo ich für mein Lapierre Zesty 2013 Ersatzteile herbekomme.
Ich bräuchte Rahmenlager und die Eloxierten Schrauben in rot.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Matthias_W (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
melde mich hier auch mal zu Wort.

Habe beim lesen hier schon viele gute Tipps erhalten. Leider ist es ein wenig ruhig geworden die letzte Zeit 
Ich habe ein 2014er Zesty an dem außer dem Rahmen inzwischen eigentlich nichts mehr original ist. Bin absolut begeistert von dem Bike.

Habe den Rahmen jetzt mal wieder zerlegt um die Lager usw. zu warten. Leider musste ich feststellen das einige recht rau laufen.
Hat einer von euch schon mal die Lager an seinem getauscht? Werde aus den ganzen Bezeichnungen usw. nicht ganz schlau und bei Google finde ich auch nicht wirklich was.
Wäre super wenn da jemand ein paar Tipps hätte wo es die passenden Lager gibt, bzw. welches die passenden Lager sind.
Auch zum Aus-/Einbau wäre ich für Ratschläge dankbar. Habe ich zwar noch nie gemacht, bin aber technisch nicht ganz Talentfrei und würde mir das glaube ich schon zutrauen.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## bonusheft (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

beim 2014er Spicy sind folgende Lager verbaut - der Rahmen ist meines Wissens nach identisch mit dem Zestyrahmen.

Lager Umlenkhebel 2014
4 x 6902 2RS
2 x 6900 2RS
Hauptlager 2014
2 x 6902 2RS

O.g. Lager gibt es z.B. bei Kugellager Express.

Für die Gleitlager im Horstlink kannst Du mal bei Hibike schauen, die haben in der Regel die Buchsen und Achsen verfügbar. Ggf. anrufen...


----------



## Matthias_W (30. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Info.
Hast Du noch irgendwelche Ratschläge wie ich die alten Lager am besten raus bekomme?
Rein müsste es ja mit Tiefgekühlten Lagern und evtl. Gewindestange funktionieren, oder?


----------



## bonusheft (30. Januar 2017)

Einpressen ging ganz gut mit Gewindestange und passender Nuß bzw. den alten Lagern.

Beim Rausmachen des Hauptlagers habe ich mir beim letzten Mal einen abgebrochen. Kann auch an mir gelegen haben  

Zwischen den Lagern hat Lapierre so komische Aluhülsen verbaut, ähnlich der Kunststoffhülse bei Pressfit. Das macht es etwas schwierig, einen passenden Austreiber o.ä. anzusetzen. Da ist recht viel Geduld gefragt. Oder ein passender Innenabzieher wäre am besten...


----------



## Matthias_W (11. Februar 2017)

Danke nochmal für die Ratschläge.
Hat alles bestens geklappt.
Raus machen ging eigentlich ganz gut mit nem Schraubenzieher - musste ja keine Rücksicht auf die Lager nehmen, waren ja eh durch.
Nur noch demnächst Huber Buchsen bestellen dann bin ich gerüstet für die Saison.
Werd dann mal paar Bilder posten, das hier mal wieder was passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Auweh (12. Februar 2017)

Matthias_W schrieb:


> Danke nochmal für die Ratschläge.
> Hat alles bestens geklappt.
> Raus machen ging eigentlich ganz gut mit nem Schraubenzieher - musste ja keine Rücksicht auf die Lager nehmen, waren ja eh durch.
> Nur noch demnächst Huber Buchsen bestellen dann bin ich gerüstet für die Saison.
> Werd dann mal paar Bilder posten, das hier mal wieder was passiert.




Das mit den Bildern wäre sehr cool. Nach dieser Saison will ich die Lager meines 2015er Zesty  tauschen, da ist sowas natürlich immer hilfreich.


----------



## microbat (1. März 2017)

frisches ResteBike - 13,5 Kilo


----------



## Auweh (2. März 2017)

Nettes Restl- Bike....wie fährt es sich so mit dem Cane Creek?


----------



## microbat (2. März 2017)

Den gebrauchten Rahmen bekam ich mit den FOX Float CTD Dämpfer um all die übrigen Teile zu verbauen, welche eigentlich zu wertvoll sind, als das ich die verhökern wollte.

Der Float Dämpfer hat nur den entscheidenden Nachteil, dass egal wie ich den einstellte oder welchen Volume Spacer ich einbaute, das Teil durch den Federweg rauschte bis es manchmal "klonk" machte.

Zum Glück hatte ich noch den CC DB Inline vom Norco Sight. Der bietet "überwältigende" Möglichkeiten und rauscht - bei entsprechender Abstimmung - nicht durch den Federweg.

Fahrbereit wiege ich 75 Kilo und mag die Dämpfereinstellung "schnell und hart". Der DB Inline ermöglicht das trotz der sehr "linearen" Dämpferanlenkung des Rahmens. Im Moment hat mir das Fahrwerk sogar etwas zu viel "Pop", aber "softer" geht immer. Im Moment ist die Luftkammer maximal Verkleinert, 180 PSI = 11 mm SAG / HSC 4 / LSC 14 / HSR 0,5 / LSR ca. 10.

Im Norco Range fahre ich den FOX Float X2 und wage zu behaupten, dass das 2014ner Zesty / Spicy unbedingt einen Dämpfer mit allen Einstellmöglichkeiten braucht.

Das Radl jagt geschmeidig durch die Kurve und das Fahrwerk ermöglicht es Unebenheiten spielerisch zu nutzen - also die Traktion passt ohne das alles geschluckt wird und man "teigig" fährt. Die Pike muss ich noch 'nen Tick härter abstimmen, damit die besser mit dem Dämpfer "harmoniert". Ansonsten soll noch der Lenker (74 cm) breiter werden. Dann ist das Bike fertig


----------



## Maas89 (6. März 2017)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mein Zesty 427 im Januar 2015 in Empfang genommen und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit  Hab direkt noch die Mavic Crossmax Enduro verbaut wie in meiner Galerie zu sehen 

Was mich ein wenig stört ist die 32er Fox Gabel und der Dämpfer. Hier würde ich gerne tauschen. Ich dachte eigentlich an ein Rockshox Setup aus Yari und einem Monarch (mit welchem Tune?)  Kann vielleicht einer von euch was zu der Kombi sagen oder hat eventuell sogar einen besseren Vorschlag? 

Danke euch


----------



## Auweh (6. März 2017)

An meinem Zesty (auch ein 427) arbeitet eine Revelation und ein Monarch RT3. Es ist jetzt nicht ein "Luxus Setup", aber arbeitet doch zu meiner Zufriedenheit...drum schieb ich ein Upgrade immer hinaus.
Ansonsten würde ich aufrüsten:  Pike + Monarch RC3 Debon Air. 

Der Kollege topolino nutzt ja an seinem " Reste Bike" einen CC Inline...sicher auch eine feine Sache.


----------



## Maas89 (6. März 2017)

Danke für deine Antwort  Ich denke eine Pike muss es nicht sein. Die würde ich sowieso nicht an ihre Grenzen bringen. Zudem kostet diese noch einmal 200€ mehr als eine Yari. 

Ein Arbeitskollege von mir betreibt nebenher noch einen kleinen Bikeshop. Über ihn würde ich die Sachen zum Einkaufspreis bekommen. Ich muss mal fragen was die Preise wären


----------



## Auweh (6. März 2017)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort  Ich denke eine Pike muss es nicht sein. Die würde ich sowieso nicht an ihre Grenzen bringen. Zudem kostet diese noch einmal 200€ mehr als eine Yari.
> 
> Ein Arbeitskollege von mir betreibt nebenher noch einen kleinen Bikeshop. Über ihn würde ich die Sachen zum Einkaufspreis bekommen. Ich muss mal fragen was die Preise wären




Wie wäre es mit etwas "exotischem" ...wie einer Suntour Auron oder was von X-fusion.


----------



## microbat (6. März 2017)

@Maas89 
...oder was gebrauchtes?

Hätte da eine Pike DPA 27,5" (160 mm - abgesenkt 130), welche beim Service unter anderem SKF Abstreifer bekam, seit dem nicht viel bewegt wurde und mittlerweile der Schaft auf Garantie getauscht wurde, dieser also Original Länge hat. Die Decals wurden entfernt, sieht aus  wie auf den Bildern vom Zesty - siehe oben. Kosten soll das gute Teil (VBH): 380 €. Beim Interesse einfach 'ne PN schicken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maas89 (6. März 2017)

@topolino
Das klingt erst einmal interessant. Eigentlich wollte ich bei 150mm bleiben weil ich ein wenig Bedenken habe bei 160mm. Es soll immernoch ein Tourenbike bleiben. 

Wobei man ja die Absenkung nutzen kann


----------



## microbat (6. März 2017)

...eben die Absenkung - damit bleibt das Radl im jeden Fall "tourentauglich".
Bergab macht der eine Zentimeter deutlich mehr Spaß. Nicht weil man mehr Federweg hat, sondern wegen den um ein Halbes Grad abgeflachten Lenkwinkel bei erhöhter Stabilität der Gabel.


----------



## Maas89 (9. März 2017)

Hi Leute,

ich konnte dem Angebot von topolino nicht widerstehen und habe bei der Pike zugeschlagen. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage welcher Dämpfer denn am besten passt und in welchem Tune? Monarch oder Monarch Plus? Oder eventuell sogar was anderes? Fest steht das der Fox der original verbaut ist raus soll


----------



## Maas89 (12. März 2017)

Keiner einen Vorschlag? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## microbat (12. März 2017)

Hi, es soll ja ein Monarch sein und da du gelegentlich in den "echten" Bergen unterwegs bist empfiehlt sich der Plus. Ob du die Debon Air Kammer brauchst um die dann mit Spacern zu zu machen - keine Ahnung.

Ich würde zum Radladen meines Vertrauens gehen (Fahrradkiste Nürnberg) bzw. bei "lemonshox" Anfragen. Den Ost+ Hinterbau kennen die dort auch und evtl. bekommst du dann wirklich den Dämpfer, den du brauchst. Der Tune allein ist (soweit ich das heraus gehört habe) eben nicht der einzige Parameter.

Ggf. gibt es ja auch bei dir Fachleute...


----------



## Maas89 (13. März 2017)

Hi, also es muss nicht zwingend ein Monarch sein. Ich dachte das harmoniert dann am besten mit der Gabel und viele hier fahren ja auch einen Monarch oder Monarch plus. Und der Preis passt einfach am besten ins Budget aber ich bin auch offen für andere Vorschläge


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (29. März 2017)

Dann will ich doch hier auch mal mitmischen  





Hat schon einige Updates bekommen, Teileliste bekommt ihr wenn ihr auf das Bild klickt. Ich hoffe es gefällt.

Gruß Sven


----------



## vitaminc (29. März 2017)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Hat schon einige Updates bekommen, Teileliste bekommt ihr wenn ihr auf das Bild klickt. Ich hoffe es gefällt.



Glückwunsch, schönes Lapierre. Das Zesty ist ja im Gegensatz zum Buckel-Spicy echt noch ansehnlich. 
Nach vielen Jahren habe ich mich entschlossen mein Zesty abzugeben. Abschiedsbild kommt noch..


----------



## Maas89 (29. März 2017)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Dann will ich doch hier auch mal mitmischen
> 
> Hat schon einige Updates bekommen, Teileliste bekommt ihr wenn ihr auf das Bild klickt. Ich hoffe es gefällt.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Schönes Bike  Wie fährt sich denn der Monarch RT? Bin noch am Überlegen ob Monarch RT oder Monarch Plus.


----------



## Eznitram (31. März 2017)

Mein erstes Zesty ist fertig aufgebaut. Ich bin auch soweit ganz zufrieden, aber die Züge klappern ziemlich laut im Unterrohr.

Hat jemand Tipps wie ich das leise bekomme?


----------



## vitaminc (31. März 2017)

Schrumpfschlauch, Isolierband/Gewebeband, .. evtl. auch einen gummierten Unterrohrschutz wählen damit die Züge nicht mehr klappern.


----------



## Eznitram (31. März 2017)

Ich meinte „im“ Unterrohr. Innen drin lassen sie schlecht verbinden. Und Lapierre hat ab Werk keine einfache Möglichkeit eingebaut, sie zu spannen. Es zumindest nichts vorgesehen, um die Zughüllen richtig zu klemmen, soweit ich das erkenne.


----------



## vitaminc (31. März 2017)

Beim Schrumpfschlauch ist halt blöd dass du dann erstmal alles wieder auseinanderbauen musst.
Kannst es an den Öffnungen auch mal mit Isolierband/Gewebeband probieren.


----------



## Lars_10 (20. Juni 2017)

Hi,
Ich habe seit Dezember ein 2017 zesty am 427. ich bin total zufrieden bis auf das laute knacken im Hinterbau. Löse ich die Hinterradachse und ziehe sie wieder fest ist es meistens weg. Es kommt dann aber wieder und das Spiel fängt von vorne an. 
Ich habe schon gelesen das ich nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem bin, jedoch habe ich noch keine Lösung für dieses Problem gelesen. 
Ich hoffe das mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann.
Grüße Lars


----------



## Auweh (20. Juni 2017)

Lars_10 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe seit Dezember ein 2017 zesty am 427. ich bin total zufrieden bis auf das laute knacken im Hinterbau. Löse ich die Hinterradachse und ziehe sie wieder fest ist es meistens weg. Es kommt dann aber wieder und das Spiel fängt von vorne an.
> Ich habe schon gelesen das ich nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem bin, jedoch habe ich noch keine Lösung für dieses Problem gelesen.
> Ich hoffe das mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann.
> Grüße Lars



Hab ein 2015er Zesty und hatte die gleichen Symptome wie du an meinem Rad.


  

Einmal war die Schraube der Dämpferbefestigung minimal locker...

Das andere Mal, war die Verschraubung des Gelenkes beim Tretlager locker und dadurch auch verschmutzt.

Wenn du die beiden Optionen noch nicht gescheckt hast, versuchs mal...


----------



## Lars_10 (20. Juni 2017)

Auweh schrieb:


> Hab ein 2015er Zesty und hatte die gleichen Symptome wie du an meinem Rad.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 616452 Anhang anzeigen 616454
> 
> ...


Das habe ich alles schon durch. Habe alle Bolzen kontrolliert. Dämpferschrauben sind auch fest. 
Ich habe das Gefühl das es die Achse ist. Werde die Tage mal eine andere verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Auweh (20. Juni 2017)

Ist die Achse auch etwas gefettet?


----------



## microbat (20. Juni 2017)

...einen Hauch Sprühöl auf die Kassettenverschraubung - also zwischen Kassettenaufnahme und Kassette - sprühen.
Damit soll nicht das üppige Fett ersetzt werden - zur Kassettenmontage - sondern die bewegliche Achse in der Kassette...


----------



## Lars_10 (21. Juni 2017)

Auweh schrieb:


> Ist die Achse auch etwas gefettet?



Natürlich 
Das war das erste was ich kontrolliert habe.



topolino schrieb:


> ...einen Hauch Sprühöl auf die Kassettenverschraubung - also zwischen Kassettenaufnahme und Kassette - sprühen.
> Damit soll nicht das üppige Fett ersetzt werden - zur Kassettenmontage - sondern die bewegliche Achse in der Kassette...



Das werde ich mal probieren.


----------



## Auweh (2. Juli 2017)

...und hast du dein Problem schon gelöst, bzw. die Ursache für das Knacken gefunden?


----------



## Lars_10 (2. Juli 2017)

Auweh schrieb:


> ...und hast du dein Problem schon gelöst, bzw. die Ursache für das Knacken gefunden?



Ich habe das Problem leider nicht lösen können.
Habe es letzte Woche in die Werkstatt gebracht, da auch der Dämpfer wegen Problemen eingeschickt werden musste.
Ich erfahre diese Woche mehr. Werde es euch dann direkt mitteilen


----------



## Lars_10 (6. Juli 2017)

Habe mein Zesty heute wieder bekommen.
Das knacken ist bis jetzt weg. Geholfen hat das austauschen der Hinterradachse.
Ich werde morgen versuchen mal eine Tour zu fahren und weiter berichten


----------



## Achim1532 (27. Januar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich suche für ein Lapierre Zesty tr 329 von 2015 einen neuen Lagersatz für den Rahmen. Denn ich weiß nicht welche Lager verbaut sind, noch weiß ich. wo ich dies bekomme. Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## Matthias_W (27. Januar 2018)

Hi,
spontan würde ich sagen da kommen die gleichen wie beim Zesty AM rein. Das wären dann für die  Umlenkhebel
4 x 6902 2RS
2 x 6900 2RS
Hauptlager
2 x 6902 2RS

Sicher bin ich mir da allerdings nicht...
Evtl. einfach mal den Rahmen auseinander bauen und auf den Lagern schauen. Normalerweise steht auf dem Lager die entsprechende Bezeichnung drauf.
Bestellen kannst bei Kugellager Express. Die sind günstig und flott.


----------



## Achim1532 (28. Januar 2018)

Danke Matthias W, für Deine schnelle Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Auweh (28. Januar 2018)

Achim1532 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich suche für ein Lapierre Zesty tr 329 von 2015 einen neuen Lagersatz für den Rahmen. Denn ich weiß nicht welche Lager verbaut sind, noch weiß ich. wo ich dies bekomme. Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?



Hab mal die Ersatzteilliste kopiert...


02014041 - Rear shock axle spacer (1)
02014043 - Rear shock axle nut (1)
02014045 - Rear shock screw (body) (1)
02014046 - Rear shock screw (shaft) (1)
02014047 - OST+ shock extender (1)
02014049 - OST+ linkage (1)
02014013 - Shock extender pivot screw (2)
00919081 - 6900-2RS bearing (2)
02014014 - Shock extender spacer (2)
02014015 - Linkage axle (2)
02014016 - Ø13x18x0,5mm washer (3)
02014018 - Alloy expander for alloy linkage (1)
02014021 - Bearing spacer (6)
00909014 - 6902-2RS bearing (6)
02014022 - Linkage middle spacer (2)
02014023 - Dust cover seal (6)
02014025 - Alloy expander (2)
02014027 - Main axle (1)
02014028 - Main axle middle spacer (1)
02014029 - Rear pivot screw (2)
00200014 - Rear pivot bushing (2)
00200015 - Rear pivot spacer (4)
02014030 - Rear wheel dropout nut (1)
02014031 - Rear wheel dropout blocking screw (1)
02013129 - Rear derailleur hanger (1)
02013016 - Rear derailleur hanger screw (2)
02014032 - ISCG 05 M6 screw (2)
02014033 - Bottle cage screw (2)
00919104 - DT cable guide Blk 4 lines ZESTY TR429 (3)
00200017 - DT cable guide Blk 3 lines ZESTY TR329 (3)
00200018 - M5 chamfered head screw (5)
02014036 - TT cable guide (2)
02015500 - Rubber SAG indicator (1)
02012084 - R. derailleur carbon protector Shimano (1)
02012085 - R. derailleur carbon protector SRAM (1)
00170030 - Rear derailleur carbon protector screw (2)
02014039 - OST+ chainstay protector (1)


----------



## Achim1532 (29. Januar 2018)

Super Danke Auweh, für Deine Hilfe. Jetzt kann ich mir die Ersatzteile bestellen


----------



## Achim1532 (4. Februar 2018)

So alle Lager die Woche gewechselt, ging prima und heute 60km Probefahrt gemacht. Alles jut, Danke für Eure hilfe


----------



## Hofi91 (6. Februar 2018)

Dann stelle ich mein neues Zesty 427 (2017) vor. Bin seit 2012 mit Lapierre unterwegs, davor hatte ich ein Spicy 316.
Geändert nach Kauf:
760mm Carbonlenker,
Ergon Griffe,
Mud-Guard,
XT Ice Tec Bremsscheiben vorne 203mm / hinten 180mm.
Zee Cage II Flaschenhalter
Reverse Pedale
Tubeless Umbau.

Gewicht fahrfertig liegt nun bei 14,2 kg!


----------



## Auweh (6. Februar 2018)

Fesches Bike. Der Rahmen in raw sieht spitze aus. 
Zeigt deine Waage vielleicht 1 kg zuviel an...ich hab das 2015er Modell (Größe M), dass hatte mit gescheitn Reifen um die 13,3 kg. Carbon Lenker und Tubeless haben es auf 12,8 gedrückt.


----------



## Hofi91 (6. Februar 2018)

Danke.
Live sieht es noch besser als auf Bildern aus.
Das alu hat ein schönes geschliffenes finish.
Leider stimmt die Waage. Lapierre gibt das Gewicht ohne pedale mit 14.5 kg an. Deshalb bin ich schon gut dabei.
Hast du auch 150 mm federweg und dropper post? Und alu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Auweh (6. Februar 2018)

Alu, 125mm Dropper (LEV integra) und eine Revelation mit 150 mm Federweg. Ich schätze mal die Gabel ist so 200 gr leichter als deine (Yari od. Pike?), aber ich hab noch einen 2x10 Antrieb. 
Eventuell stimmt ja meine Wiegerei nicht, muss ich mal checken.


----------



## Hofi91 (6. Februar 2018)

Ok, dann ist der Unterschied nicht ganz klar.
Lieber wäre mir auch ein kg weniger am bike.
Die Gabel ist die neue Yari, und als Dämpfer werkt der Monarch rt.
Mein Spicy 316 hat rund 15kg gewogen.
Für mich schon ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Bin gespannt wie es sich bald am Trail macht


----------



## Lars_10 (18. Februar 2018)

Sehr schönes Zesty!!
Ich fahre das gleiche Modell 
Werde es nachher mal wiegen.


----------



## Hofi91 (18. Februar 2018)

Danke, ja gib bescheid. Bin gespannt.
Bekomme die Woche einen rental fatbar lite, da mein reverse rcc leider einen haarriss hat. Werde danach nochmal alles wiegen


----------



## Hofi91 (23. Februar 2018)

Wie sieht es nun aus mit dem Gewicht eurer Zesty's.

Meines ist nun Fahrfertig aufgebaut und heute habe ich nochmals gewogen und es lag bei 14,2 kg. Der Carbonlenker wurde aufgrund eines Schlages gegen einen Renthal 780 Fatbar 20mm Rise aus

 

 Alu getauscht.


----------



## phoenicks (24. Februar 2018)

Aloha Trailsurfer,
mein 2014er bringt wie abgebildet (also nicht geputzt & bis auf Steuersatz alles umgebaut) 13,98kg auf die Waage.
Ist für ein Alurad in endurotauglicher Konfiguration - m.M.n. - ganz ok.
HaPpY TrAiLs!


----------



## Lars_10 (28. Februar 2018)

Bin endlich dazu gekommen mein Bike zu wiegen.
Mein Zesty AM 427 wiegt 13,8 kg. Werde am Wochenende mal Bilder hochladen


----------



## Hofi91 (28. Februar 2018)

Interessant, wo verstecken sich die 400gramm bei mir.
Hast du was verändert?


----------



## Lars_10 (4. März 2018)

Hofi91 schrieb:


> Interessant, wo verstecken sich die 400gramm bei mir.
> Hast du was verändert?



Welche Rahmengröße fährst du? Mein Zesty ist Rahmengröße M.
Geändert habe ich Vorbau (Truvativ Descendant), Lenker (Sixpack Millenium) und Tubeless. Pedale sind die Sixpack Icon. Sonst habe ich noch nichts verändert. Wird sich aber bald ändern 

Werde in den nächsten Tagen mal versuchen ein Bild hochzuladen!


----------



## Hofi91 (4. März 2018)

Fahre einen L Rahmen. Original vorbau, 780mm renthal fatbar, tubeless und reverse pedale.
Spannend. Kann zum Teil an der Rahmengröße liegen. Am Vorbau und den Pedalen liegt es wohl nicht. Sonst derzeit noch original, aber das bleibt nicht lange so. 
Was hast du an Änderungen geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars_10 (10. März 2018)

Bisher geplant sind Hope Naben und eine Hope e4 Bremse.
Lenker überlege ich auch zu tauschen. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob Carbon oder Alu.


----------



## Auweh (17. März 2018)

Die Renovierungsarbeiten an meinem Zesty sind fast abgeschlossen. Einige Kleinigkeiten gehören noch erledigt...Schaltung einstellen, Züge fixieren usw.

Die Lager wurden getauscht.
Der Rahmen neu foliert.
Der Antrieb auf 1x11 umgebaut.
Die Sattelstütze getauscht auf eine mit mehr Hub.
Eine neue Gabel eingebaut - Manitou Mattoc 2.

Ohne Tubeless  Setup wiegt das Rad lt. Asia- Kofferwaage 13,6 kg.


----------



## rzr1911 (8. April 2018)

Hi,

habe mir im Bikemarkt nen Zesty AM 727 gekauft und baue es soeben auf. Und es kommen auch schon die ersten Fragen auf:

* Wie verbaue ich eine XT BR-M8020?
* Warum zum ***** passt der Monarch RC3 nicht in den Rahmen? Was würdet ihr als Alternative vorschlagen?

Zum Dämpfer: Scheinbar hat der XL-Rahmen ein anders geformtes Oberrohr, denn bei komplettem Einfedern würde ich den Piggy-Bag zerstören bzw. dieser den Rahmen.

Zur Bremsenthematik: Leitungen kürzen und entlüften trau ich mir zu, hab ich bei meiner Saint früher auch gemacht, daran sollte es also nicht scheitern. Aber ich bräuchte eure Hilfe bei der Wahl der richtigen Teile für den Anschluss am Bremssattel, da die Postmount-Aufnahme am Zesty ein wenig "gewöhnungbedürftigt" ist  Welche Teile kann ich hier verwenden? Ich weiß, dass es auch 0° Abgänge gibt, nur welcher passt für die XT 8020? Ich meine, dass die Saint bspw. eine BH 90 Leitung nutzt und die XT 8020 eine BH 90 SBLS-Leitung, wo auch immer da der Unterschied liegt. Ich bin grundsätzlich auch offen für andere Leitungen, der Druckpunkt der BH 90 damals bei der Saint 810 hat mir ohnehin nie wirklich zugesagt, lag aber an der Leitungslänge, die Vorderbremse war echt okay. Kann man diese Leitung mit dem 0° Anschluss montieren oder muss das Banjo zwingend verbaut werden?

Zur Veranschaulichung noch ein paar Bilder, ich hoffe man erkennt einigermaßen, dass die Leitung so eng nicht verlegt werden kann. Wie sieht es bei euch aus?













Über hilfreiche Infos würde ich mich natürlich freuen, euch bis dahin happy Trails, ich warte aktuell ohnehin noch auf die versenkbare Sattelstütze


----------



## Auweh (11. April 2018)

Für mich sieht es so aus, als könntest du den Bremssattel (mit der Orignalleitung) einfach anschrauben und fertig. Der Leitungsabgang müsste passen.


----------



## rzr1911 (15. April 2018)

Erstmal ein wenig Feedback zur Sache: Die Shimano-Leitung passt nicht wirklich out of the Box, das Banjo und die Alu-Hülse sind bei der M8020 insgesamt einfach zu lang, beim 203mm PM Adapter mag das passen, aber mit meinem 180er (160mm ohne Adapter unmöglich!) ist das einfach nur kurz vorm Abknicken und mMn so nicht okay.

Jetzt habe ich endlich die Goodridge Stahlflexleitungen verbaut und muss sagen, dass die etwas bessere Biegsamkeit und das kürzere Banjo das Rennen machen, der Druckpunkt ist natürlich erste Sahne!  

Bilder muss ich vorerst schuldig bleiben (habe aber welche), kommen sobald mein PC wiederhergestellt ist (Danksagungen gehen ans WindowsUpdate...).


----------



## Hofi91 (4. Mai 2018)

Habe heute durch den Wechsel der Laufträder auf Pancho Wheels Vibe 27,5 und den Wechsel auf die XT 11-46 Kassette das Gesamtgewicht des Bikes endlich unter 14kg senken können. Aktuell liegt mein Zesty bei 13,8kg. Reifen sind bereits Tubeless montiert.

Was wären weitere Denkbare Schritte um das Gesamtgewicht auf 13,5kg oder weniger zu senken?


----------



## rzr1911 (8. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube dein Setup ist aktuell echt top, alles weitere an Gewichtsoptimierung könnte zu Lasten der Stabilität gehen (oder auf den Geldbeutel) und ist meiner Meinung nach kaum noch sinnvoll. Das Zesty ist auch bei härteren Abfahrten immer noch schön stabil und ein zu extrem auf Gewicht getrimmtes Bike würde dort das Potential verschenken. Klar, kannst natürlich anfangen mit kleinen Bremsscheiben, Carbon-Spacer am Vorbau oder Titanschrauben wo immer es geht verbauen... das bleibt dir überlassen.

Ich habe bspw. einen Fertig-LRS von DT Swiss (M1600 war das glaub ich) gekauft und merke deutlich, dass mein Eigenbau-LRS (Nabe: Hope Pro 2 Evo, Felge: WTB Frequency i27 mit Sapim Laser und D-Light belastungsgerecht eingespeicht) deutlich besser die Spur hält. Ich werde den neuen LRS zwar behalten, mit etwas langstreckentauglicheren Reifen ist das okay für "Wald-und-Wiesen-Touren", aber als Allround-LRS der auch noch im ruppigen Gelände die Spur hält wird er den alten LRS sicherlich nicht ablösen können.

Zum Thema Bremsen im Zesty 727 kann ich soviel berichten:




Die Stahlflex-Leitung hat das kürzere Banjo und lässt sich leichter um die Kurve biegen als das mit der starren Plastikleitung bei Shimano der Fall war. Die unterschiede in der Länge der Hülse hab ich mal versucht ein wenig genauer zu zeigen, vielleicht erkennt mans und der ein oder andere weiß vor dem Umbau bescheid, dass er sich das mit 180mm PM Adapter sparen kann


----------



## nebulos (16. August 2018)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach der Aluminium Schraube und Mutter für das Hinterbaulager (über dem Tretlager) für ein 2012 Alu Zesty.
Farbe egal.

lg


----------



## Auweh (17. August 2018)

https://www.caratrade.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=65408

Hier findest du ne Explosionszeichnung + die Ersatzteilnr.

Lapierre- Teile bekommst meisten nur über einen Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMetzka (18. August 2018)

Hi, ich fahre ein 314 aus 2010, und der hinterbau hält den Druck nicht mehr ganz. Wiege ausgerüstet ca. 115kg, und gefühlt müsste ich den Dämpfer mit ca 15bar fahren, aber nach kurzer Fahrt und erneuter Druckkontrolle sind nur noch 13 bar drauf. Meine irgendwo Mal gelesen zu haben das der Dämpfer auch mehr als 15 bar haben darf, ist das richtig? Sollte ich den Dämpfer Mal zu fox schicken für Service? Was kostet das? Lohnt es sich vielleicht auch nen gebrauchten besseren Dämpfer zu kaufen?


----------



## nebulos (19. August 2018)

Auweh schrieb:


> https://www.caratrade.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=65408
> 
> Hier findest du ne Explosionszeichnung + die Ersatzteilnr.
> 
> Lapierre- Teile bekommst meisten nur über einen Händler.


Danke für die info


----------



## th.froebel (14. Juni 2019)

Servus, 
Seit kurzem bin ich Besitzer eines Zesty Rahmens xm 527 in Größe XL. Ich möchte mir für den Aufbau eigentlich gerne Zeit lassen. In den Rahmen hab ich jetzt mal ein 29er Laufrad reingehalten, das schaut eigentlich ganz gut aus. Weiß jemand ob das Zesty das von der Geometrie her verkraftet ? Fahre ebenso ein 27.5 Hardtail auch mit 29er Aufbau und das geht einwandfrei. Danke für euern Input .
Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## mastermichael4 (9. Mai 2020)

Bei meinem Lapierre Zesty AM 427 habe ich auch das Knarzen und knacken, ich kann nichtmal 400km fahren ohne das dass Knacken wieder anfängt. Wenn es dann mal nicht knackt, dann hört sich der Hinterbau so an als würde er Steine klein mahlen beim treten. Bei einem Bike in der Preisklasse schon traurig war auf jeden fall das erste und letzte Lapierre, einerseits schade weil Optisch finde ich es Bombe. Der MTB Store in Eschweiler scheint das Problem auch nicht in den Griff zu kriegen da kann man so oft hin fahren wie man will.


----------



## flyboy4183 (25. Mai 2020)

Servus,
restauriere gerade mein altes Zesty 314 (2009) und bin auf der Suche nach einem Lapierre Schraubenset in Rot Eloxal. Hat jemand da zufällig noch eins rumliegen?
Danke und Gruß,

Christopher


----------



## subdiver (21. August 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inigo Montoya (22. September 2020)

ich habe folgendes problem. ich habe einen 2016er Lapierre Zesty XM Ultimate 927 rahmen aufgebaut. der ist mit dem monarch dämpfer in 184x44mm gekommen und 120mm federweg. da der dämpfer ein service benötigt hätte habe ich überlegt einen neuen zu kaufen. da bin ich über einen pinkbike artikel zu dem rahmen gestolpert wo es heißt: "Two models will be offered that share the same chassis: the 150-millimeter-travel AM, which uses a longer-stroke fork, more aggressive tires, and a hardier component build; and the 120-millimeter XM, which features a lighter-weight build that is targeted at the more cross-country-oriented rider."








						First Look: Lapierre 2016 - Pinkbike
					

First ride on the new Zesty and some hot laps on the Team DH.




					www.pinkbike.com
				



daher mein entschluss einen 190x51mm dämpfer zu kaufen um 150mm statt 120mm aus dem rahmen herauszuholen. Gabel habe ich eine manitou mattoc verbaut. die kann ich zwischen 140 und 160mm traveln. Einbauhöhe bei 150mm sind 545mm im Vergleich zur Pike, die am komplett zesty AM verbaut war, also rund 3mm mehr. den dämpfer hab ich jetzt verbaut und siehe da, das tretlager ist auf 365mm also rund 2cm zu hoch. nicht ideal. heißt das also, dass 2016 der zesty AM und XM rahmen unterschiedlich waren? ich habe nirgendwo anhaltspunkte dafür gefunden. weiß das einer von euch?


----------



## Inigo Montoya (25. September 2020)

anhand der katalogansichten ist es schwer auszumachen, wo der unterschied der beiden rahmen sein könnte:
XM





AM






gibt scheinbar auch andere die von 184x44 auf 190x51 umgerüstet haben:








						Lapierre Zesty XM427 (2016)
					

View Vital MTB member JoranVC's mountain bike check "Lapierre Zesty XM427 (2016)".




					www.vitalmtb.com
				



ich denke ich werde die 6mm mehr an einbaulänge mit offset buchsen zum teil kompensieren können. da das zesty 19mm x M8 einbaubuchsen nutzt sollte ich mit den offset buchsen rund 4mm ausgleichen können, wenn es sich platzmässig bei den aufnahmen ausgeht. mal schauen...


----------



## Ajos (5. April 2021)

Hallo,
ich hätte eine allgemeine Frage zum zulässigen Gesamtgewicht. Wie hoch ist dies speziell beim Zesty Modell 2020?
Ich finde nirgends etwas. 
Danke und frohe Restostern...


----------



## Krygejev (13. April 2021)

Hallo Leute,
Ich würde gerne mein Zesty 427 2015 auf eine 4 Kolben Bremse hinten aufrüsten. Da die Bremse ja innen liegend ist am Rahmen , wird sich da ja sicher nicht jede dafür eignen oder? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## SeeNachtigall (13. April 2021)

.


----------



## HermanFromGerma (30. August 2021)

Zesty AM 5.9


----------



## Nowide (1. September 2021)

Schön !

Hi Leut, da nun viele auf E-bikes umsteigen, was meint ihr, kann man ein Zesty 514 blau Mod. 2008 wenig gefahren noch halbwegs gut verkaufen ??


----------



## SeeNachtigall (1. September 2021)

HermanFromGerma schrieb:


> Zesty AM 5.9
> Anhang anzeigen 1331479


Ich hab auch so ein Fahrrad.


----------



## isartrails (1. September 2021)

Nowide schrieb:


> ...kann man ein Zesty 514 blau Mod. 2008 wenig gefahren noch halbwegs gut verkaufen ??


Die Frage ist, was ist "halbwegs gut"?
Bei 2008 würde ich sagen, eher nein.


----------



## Anziha (1. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langer Zeit habe ich nochmal eine Frage: Hat jemand noch einen passenden Dämpfer für mein Zesty (714, BJ 2011, Modell 2010) für einen Fahrer mit 100kg rumliegen? (Idealerweise mit den Buchsen?) Mein Dämpfer lässt Luft und ich wollte keine "Zwangspause" machen durch Reparatur. Vielleicht hat jemand ja gewechselt und noch einen rumliegen?

Freundliche Grüße aus dem Westerwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HermanFromGerma (1. September 2021)

SeeNachtigall schrieb:


> Ich hab auch so ein Fahrrad. Anhang anzeigen 1332072


Die Farbe hätte mit auch zugesagt. Beim Händler gab's leider nur Blau (in meiner Preisklasse)

Geht bei dem Rahmen nur ein Fidlock Flaschenhalter oder funktioniert auch ein normaler?


----------



## SeeNachtigall (1. September 2021)

HermanFromGerma schrieb:


> Die Farbe hätte mit auch zugesagt. Beim Händler gab's leider nur Blau (in meiner Preisklasse)
> 
> Geht bei dem Rahmen nur ein Fidlock Flaschenhalter oder funktioniert auch ein normaler?


Sideloader geht bestimmt auch. 
Toploader war bei Rahmengröße M nix


----------



## HermanFromGerma (18. Oktober 2021)

Hallo nochmal. 
Wenn man den Flipchip dreht, muss man ja auch was am Steuersatz machen. (Habe ich gehört)
Beim Flip Chip ist es offensichtlich, aber wie sieht das am Steuersatz aus? Erkennt man da was von außen? 

Zum Thema Flaschenhalter: Bei Rahmengröße L funktioniert ein normaler Flaschenhalter mit einer 0,5er Flasche. Mit einer 0.75l Flasche ist es schon fummelig...


----------



## horaz (2. November 2021)

HermanFromGerma schrieb:


> Wenn man den Flipchip dreht, muss man ja auch was am Steuersatz machen. (Habe ich gehört)
> Beim Flip Chip ist es offensichtlich, aber wie sieht das am Steuersatz aus? Erkennt man da was von außen?


Kommt drauf an, was Du vor hast. Falls Du aus einem 29" ein 27,5" machen willst oder anders herum musst Du den FlipChip drehen und den Steuersatz um 180° versetzen (Was man dabei machen muss weiß ich nicht, aber ich GLAUBE man muss ihn austreiben und neu einpressen).
Falls Du aus einem 29" ein Mullet/297/MX machen willst, musst Du nur den FlipChip drehen, falls Du aus einem 27,5" ein 297/MX machen willst, musst Du "nur" den Steuersatz drehen.


----------



## HermanFromGerma (3. November 2021)

Ich hab das Rad im Laden als 29er mit den entsprechenden Laufrädern gekauft. Zuhause habe ich festgestellt, dass der Flipchip aber auf 27.5 gedreht ist. 
Da ich vorher ein 26 Hardtail hatte, kenne ich mit dem neuen ChiChi noch nicht so aus. 😁
Ist jetzt halt die Frage ob ich ggf auch den Steuersatz drehen muss. Oder ob es sich überhaupt irgendwie auswirkt. 
Fahren lässt es sich neutral (glaube ich zumindest).


----------



## horaz (3. November 2021)

Das hier reime ich mir nur zusammen aus meinen Erfahrungen mit und meinen Überlegungen zu meinem Zesty AM Fit Alu von 2019 und den Angaben und Fotos auf der Website von Lapierre.

@HermanFromGerma Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast Du ein AM 5.9 2021 und @SeeNachtigall ein AM Fit 8.0 2020. Der Unterschied ist das "Fit" (Ein Rahmen für alles - passende Größe vorausgesetzt - ob nun 27" oder 29" oder MX, ob Zesty mit 140mm oder Spicy mit 160mm).
Bei den Fotos zu den TR-Modellen sieht man, dass es keinen FlipChip mehr gibt (TR 3.7). Und wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt es die auch nur noch mit 29" - wie auch die neuen AM und Spicy-Modelle 2021. Bei letzteren gibt es zwar einen FlipChip (wie ja auch von Dir bestätigt), aber vom veränderbaren "Winkelsteuersatz" (wie heißt sowas richtig?) ist auch hier keine Rede mehr.
Basis ist die 29"-Geo und der FlipChip sorgt für Mullet/297/MX. Außer....

Mein Fazit wäre, wenn ich mir die Angaben zur Geometrie des Am 5.9 ansehe, dass Du einen Rahmen  in Größe S fährst. So sieht er aber wirklich nicht aus und wenn es kein S ist, würde ich schlicht nochmal mit deinem Händler reden. Wenn doch scheint alles i.O.


----------



## horaz (3. November 2021)

btw: Ich fahre in meinem L inzwischen auch einen Sideloader-Flaschenhalter. Toploader war auch da zu viel gewurschtel.


----------



## HermanFromGerma (27. Juli 2022)

Hallo. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt zum Thema Rückruf der Zesty und Spicy Rahmen ? Mein Rahmen ist betroffen. Aber mein Händler ist erst wieder ab dem 9.8. wieder da...


----------



## Fisch1982 (16. Oktober 2022)

HermanFromGerma schrieb:


> Hallo. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt zum Thema Rückruf der Zesty und Spicy Rahmen ? Mein Rahmen ist betroffen. Aber mein Händler ist erst wieder ab dem 9.8. wieder da..


Hast du schon einen neuen bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HermanFromGerma (16. Oktober 2022)

Ja fast. Aber dann war der Austauschrahmen doch für einen anderen Kunden. Hat der Fahrradladen verpeilt. Sie können mir aber auch nicht genau sagen wann. 
Es hieß mal Januar.

Es wird ein Carbonrahmen. Bei der Farbe muss man nehmen, was kommt.


----------

